# Bleach: A New Era Redux RP Thread



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2009)

​


This is the RP thread for Bleach:New Era Redux,here you will join other members to battle hollows or devour souls.

*Rules:*
*No Spamming:*Every post should be at least a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:*If anyone here does choose to Godmode there character will be ignored.If anyone sees Godmodding that I miss pm the post.
*No OOC Convo:*Us the OOC thread for that.
*Be Nice:*We don't need people being mean to one another this is a friendly RP.

This is a free form RP, There's no levels and the like. But i will still be in charge of whether or not you are granted a new ability, rank up, evolution. If i feel you haven't fought hard enough, trained well enough or worked your ass off for it. You will not be getting that upgrade, All upgrades/Rank promotions/Evolutions/New abilities shall be asked either in the OOC thread or Via PM to me. 

Have fun RPing!


OOC thread


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2009)

"QUIT DODGING YOU DAMN PIGEON!!"  A large black dog hollow with odd blade like wings growls. "hahah~ You're just too slow to keep up with my elegant speed~" The Dog's eye twitched. "You bitch..." He stomped his feet, lowered his body, arched his back and raised his head taking in a deep breath. "Demon's howl!" He quickly lunged his neck forward to match the birds location, firing a ball of whitish blueish energy. "Bird blitz!" The bird evaded in a blur. "Damn it.. There's that freaking move again!"

"Hohoho~ You can't defeat me silly pup~" The hollow dog scowls. "Damn you Boss. B.Irdy..." The wings begin to spin and cut the ground beneath him. "I TOLD YOU!!! I AM HANA! MISTRESS HANA!" the hummingbird shouts. "DEMON CUTTER!!!" The dog jumps into the air and tries to cut Boss. Irdy with his blades. "You fool!" she simply flies higher. "Damn it..." The dog lands on the ground and grumbles. "Hohohoho~ You are but a mere pup, Boss D.Oggy!" she chuckles and lands on the roof of a building. 

"I'll kill you, you damn bird!" he charges up for another Demon's howl. "WAHH~~~~ WHY DID I GET PICKED TO DO THIS!!!!" a red haired Shinigami with a white cape over his uniform falls from the sky. "Good luck Ssob! hero of the first division!" Two men quickly close the door to the shinigami realm and rush off. "Ara? Ara?" Ssob sits up and looks around. A dog scowling to the right and a bird laughing to the left. "WHY ME!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

The humans were all sleeping in their beds when Edelmiro arrived. Edelmiro sniffed the air. He had chosen this particular neighborhood as his hunting ground because it was his old home. The home he had before he was killed. Edelmiro growled as he leapt on a roof. He hated the neighborhood because no one had respected him when he lived there. _They?ll respect me now,_ Edelmiro thought. Then he narrowed his eyes. He felt a strong spiritual pressure, a hollow?s. Edelmiro growled. _This is my turf, _he thought. He leapt off in the direction of the spiritual pressure.

Edelmiro jumped on top of a car, crushing it. The humans were probably waking up, wondering what was going on. As he leapt through the shadows, he destroyed another car for the fun of it. A few humans came out to see what the noise was. Edelmiro ignored them. They were small fries, ants; Edelmiro could kill them within one second. All he cared about was the hollow. 

Most hollows have a specific hunting ground. It is like their home, where they hunt and eat. When another hollow steps on your turf, there challenging you. There disrespecting you. Now the two hollow had to fight for the turf. Whoever won would go on. That?s how the hollow world works. It?s all about survival. Edelmiro spotted the hollow standing by a building. He was built like a T-rex and a human arm was dangling from its mouth. The hollow chuckled, ?Took you long enough.?

Edelmiro growled. ?You?ve got a lot of nerve coming on to my turf??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2009)

Boss D.Oggy Vs Boss B. Irdy Vs Ssob B. Uggy-

"WAIT!!! WHY AM I INCLUDED!?" Ssob shouts. "Who the hell do you think you are shinigami! Interfering in our fight! I'll be killin this bitch so just back off! is that toothpick at your waist even sharp enough to cut butter?" D.oggy growls. "Aye, Sorry. Beg your pardon." Ssob bows four times before running off to hide behind a trashcan. "WHO SAID YOU COULD HIDE!?" D.oggy shouts. "YOU SAID DON'T INTERFERE!!" Ssob shouts. "I DIDN'T!!! I SAID WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE INTERFERIN!" The dog growls again. "Men are so loud..." B.Irdy yawns.

"Ah... Sorry..." Ssob stood up and bowed. "And what the hells a shinigami doin hidin behind a trashcan!? it's despicable!" D.oggy growls again. "Truly.. this worm begs for the great ones forgiveness..." Ssob kneels. "CUT IT OUT!!!" WHACK! D.oggy smacks Ssob over the head and sends him rolling over into a river. "WAAH~~~ I CAN'T SWIM~~~ IT'S TOO DEEP~~" Ssob cries out. ".... It's knee high..." D.oggy blinks. "ah?" Ssob stands up, water only reaching above his knees. "it seems it is.." 

Ssob crawls out of the water and brushes himself off, walking up to D.oggy. "Thank you, Old friend...." WHACK! D.Oggy smacks him again. "I'M NOT YOUR FRIEND!! I'M A HOLLOW!! WE HUNT YOU! YOU HUNT US!" he sighed, slapping a paw to his forehead. "Oh?" Ssob blinked. "How.. did you make it out of the academy..." D.oggy grumbles. "Ohohoho~ Thank you for wasting time boys~ my songs ready now~" The two look up at the hummingbird as she opens her beak and let's out a nasty screech that shatters the glass around them.

"GUAH!!!" the two cry out as the song begins to throb in their minds and their vision blurs, by the time they regain themselves the bird had already left. "Damn.. I was almost rid of her..." D.Oggy grumbles. "So... does this mean you won't kill me?" ssob blinked. "I would love to! but i'm more interested in furthering my evolution! so get the hell out of here!" he flips his tail at Ssob and vanishes into an odd purple gate. "Mission... COMPLETED!!!" ssob cheers, then quickly falls silent. "ah... how do i get home..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2009)

The dinosaur hollow charged at Edelmiro. Edelmiro ran the hollow with great speed. ?Get off my turf, bitch!? he roared. Edelmiro was smaller then the dinosaur hollow, so he would probably lose in a physical fight. It was best to use his energy move. Edelmiro stopped as T-Rex got closer. He then opened his mouth and a fire blast erupted from it. The blast slammed into T-Rex and the hollow screamed in pain as its body was burnt. Edelmiro grinned as the fire dyed down, revealing a burnt corpse. Edelmiro chuckled, ?I?m going to eat well tonight?.?

Edelmiro threw himself at the corpse, not even bothering to restrain himself. After two minutes, Edelmiro was finished. However, that was just the appetizer?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2009)

"Ha!"

Mathias was holding his own well against his opponent, a fellow member of Thirteenth Division. The two were sparing in hand to hand combat, showcasing before a number of other unseated Shinigami, as well as a few of the lowest seats.

Mathias Tekka was a new Shinigami, keen to excel and become one of the greats of his age. He was of late teenage years, but still had the excited glow of someone completely new to this world.

His opponent drew their sword, but with a quick step forward and thrust of his left arm, the Tantō blade that was his  Zanpakutō flew out of his sleeve and clanged into the blade of their opponent's sword. Mathias closed his grip on the blade and pulled down, pushing their sword back into their sheath.

_"Bakudou Four: Crawling Rope."_

The lashing rope of Reishi forced Mathias to jump back, but as soon as distance was gained he received a number of quickly fired Thrust Kidou, causing him to lose his balance and fall over. The fellow Shinigami he was sparing with put their sword at his neck.

"You should have used Kidou to cancel me there," Mathias found a hand offered to help him up.

"Yeah yeah," he pouted a little, not willing to admit he'd been trying to pull off the same Bakudou for most of their fight.

"That was good," Alexis, one of the twentieth seats announced, "Keep training you two. You'll be fine Shinigami of Thirteenth." Both of them nodded in respect to their superior, and returned to their seats so the next pair of Shinigami could begin their sparring match.

Mathias watched and grumbled mentally about his lack of Kidou skills. But this was only the beginning. He'd go far. He knew this.

~~~

The feel of sparks playing out on metal was comforting for Tobias. Metalworking was his best skill, and what he enjoyed the most. It showed him the shapes it would turn to, he just had to guide it.

Jackson, the metalworking teacher, looked at Tobias and sighed again. The kid was ridiculously talented, in all the wrong ways. He had amazing skill, but no form. He didn't try to shape the metal, he let himself be pushed around by it. So Jackson did his best to teach, but Tobias was convinced he had the technique down. It was frustrating.

Another day, another masterwork, Tobias flipped the bangle of metal in the air and held his hand under it, so it passed over his fingers and slunk down to his wrist.

Waving to friends, he joined them for the lunch break. He was in his final year of school, and believed he'd go on to big things with his talent for metalwork. Just how big, he had no idea.

~~~

"Rargh!"

The high screech of the feline Hollow chased off the small scavengers, hoping to get a piece of the meal. R?n Ifrit hung from the head of a Huge Hollow, clawing at its mask and trying to put a sharp nail into its eyes. The Hollow, for its part, was having one hell of a time trying to get her off. No matter how much it struggled, R?n was able to maintain her hold, clawing all over its face. Frustrated, the Huge Hollow began to run, as fast as it could.

R?n continued to bat at is mask, trying to do any damage she could. This huge lump was no match for her. Or so she thought. When it ran straight through one of the underground pillars, busting through it with raw strength, R?n was forced to rethink her opinion, as she went flying with the rocky debris. Yowling loudly, she jumped the Hollow again, this time digging her claws into its leg, intent on climbing back up to the mask to finish the job.

When the Hollow again tried to strike her, that was the moment a third Hollow, watching from the darkness, fired two spines directly through the Huge Hollow's eye sockets. It dropped instantly.

R?n, immediately believing the Hollow to have fallen from the wounds she inflicted upon it, happily began to feast. She didn't notice the other Hollow, the small hedgehog, lumber up on the other side of the Huge Hollow and also feed itself.

This was only the beginning, of course. But it was a fine beginning for a spitfire like herself. More fights, as many as she could have. That was how it would be. Without a doubt.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 26, 2009)

"I wounder if death stone would react diffrently to certain kidou, not like it can drain all concerations of spirit pressure. Otherwise their would of been no one to build the great wall that protects Soul Society, not without taking countless years. Too bad only one's who understand old text's are Captains or Vice-Captains."Lexis sat back leaning her wooden chair aginste the wall looking up at the light that suspended itself above her.

"Hehe, atleast I got the chance to look at a piece of death stone, most of the time where just concerating on one subject of research which is boring and repeative. I cant blame the Captain or anyone though, it is are job after all."With that she stoud up and exited the room, she found it difficult to continue her personal research while being stuck inside a room all day long.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2009)

With Ssob-

"Hello~~" He called out, cupped around his mouth trying to enhance his voice. "HELLO~~~" he shouts again. "Hmm...." Ssob rubs his chin. "I don't remember how to get home...~" He calls out again. "Seesh, you're so dumb Ssob." A women walks out of a bright white light. "Ah~~ Kou~" Ssob jumps onto the women and cries, She wears a shinigami rope, filled out nearly to busting at the chest, and a white robe over her uniform with blue shoulder pads. her hair was long, wild, colored orange and red. Her eyes a similar color. "It's ok." She smiles and pats the back of his head. "Let's go back ok?" He nods."Ereki is waiting for us, so come on." Ssob nods and follows her into the gate.

With Boss. D.Oggy-

"So, That's how they get in." D.Oggy narrows his eyes as the gate closes. "If i could get into the shinigami world, i could destroy as many as i want." He grinned and walked away, back into a gate towards Hueco mundo. The desert was harsh, vacant, dark, cold... "Grr..." His nose twitched, "I can smell the foul odor of a bird." He turned around to see Boss. B.Irdy sitting on a rock and smiling. "Hello." She smiled. "Ready for me to kill you now?" D.Oggy grinned. "Hohohoh~ you'd never beat me!you silly little pup!" She held a wing over her beak.

"What do you want?" He asked. "I'll let you join me. We'll hunt hollow together." D.Oggy burst out laughing. "Why the hell should i join you! BWAHAHAHA!!" B.Irdy's eye twitched. "STUPID PUP!" She turned away and flew off. "Dumb bird." He turned and made his way deeper into the sands of hueco mundo. He was tired and needed to find a place to rest, He was still a new born he didn't know this place well. He did not know about the dangerous that lurked within hueco mundo.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hollow*

The pouring rain made the sky dye grey, The macabre atmosphere only added to the already tense situation. Dilipadated buildings and rusted cars stood still like statues in the empty city. Pavement cracked over years of erosion, Exposing itself to the harsh elements. Heavy breathing can be heard from one of the destroyed abandoned buildings of the city, Deep within the concrete structure sat a giant beast. Once human his turmoil and inability to let go of the life he once clung on to has turned him into what he is now.

A small group of Shinigami where in hot pursuit of the beast but had managed to almost completly lose track of him though they could sense his presence. The pitter patter of leaky pipes and the fleeing mice played to them like a winding orchestra waiting for the climatic battle. "Come out hollow!" the apparent leader of the small cell called out brandishing his unreleased zanpaktou near his face allowing the shimering light from the steel bounce on his face. The hollow quaked in fear with the men's voice, Shivering he himself wasn't too sure what has happened over the elasped time.

The only thing he is sure of is that they will kill him the moment they find him. "We know you're here" Another one added to the leaders beckoning, The hollow took a step back as he could feel there presence coming closer ascending each floor with more caution then before. "Leave me alone" The hollow muttered loud enough that only he and the passing rats could hear. The calls faded and everything grew silent, The hollow reached forward trying to get a better look when BOOOM!!

An explosion ripped through the floor where he was standing, Falling through he landed hard on his side causing a less then human cry. The men had used a Kido to launch a surprise attack. "THIS IS IT HOLLOW!" The first man came rushing swinging his sword with no remorse, The hollow dodged the first attack but wasn't as lucky as the man behind him landed a hit with his sword. "AAAAHHH!" The shockwaves of the scream pushed the men back a bit. "Don't faulter men this hollow must be vanquished" The leader spoke trying to increase the morale of his team.

"BE GONE!" Unleashing a bright blue kido the energy blast punched the beast through the wall sending him crashing to the streets below, A rusted car breaking his fall. "Leave..." The beast began to mutter as he separated himself from the bent metal that had suffered the wrath of gravity. "LEAVE ME ALONE!" The hollow roared unleashing a shower of crows that rushed the men engulfing them in makeshift darkness. When the birds finally dissapated the beast was no where to be found. The streets where empty once more.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2009)

Rio sits in his metalworking class and toyed around with a pen. Not feeling like actually doing work he simply watched the talented student work his magic while he sat back and took yet another failing grade of the class.

That Tobias truly was talented at this, but Rio still found it to be a useless skill. The bell rings, and Rio slams his pen into the desk, breaking it, "Finally," he gets up and heads to the lunch room. Little does he know, that the ink from the pen he smashed pierced right through the desk and then leaked onto the ground.

He walks over to an empty table and lies down on the bench like seat. No one will sit with him, he's sure of it. In a sense this makes him happy, but in another very sad.

-------

Saito walks around, playing around with his sheathed Zanpaktou, banging it against the back of his neck, "Geez nothin' to do around here. Atleast back in the Academy I always had some nice targets," ever since graduating it has been harder and harder for Saito to play his little pranks on others.

"Now where can I find some new prey...?" he asks himself looking around, "Or atleast something to do, I'm bored as hell," he says with a sigh and continues walking.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Meeting*

Birds...The sound of singing birds peppered the already living forest. Some of the trees had been burnt due to a previous forest fire years ago though mother nature has her ways of healing even the most destructive injuries. Deep within it's sanctuary like darkness sat the hollow that had escape the Shinigami. His body felt like it was on fire as he clawed at it's skin trying to push the heat out. Flashes of a smiling girl, The sight of the crashing waves on a beach, The moments of passion being exchanged bombarded his mind as he gripped his newly formed skull.

"MAKE IT STOP!!" His booming voice made the surrounding birds fly away, Taking seats on new branches they watched in curiosity as the beast struggled with itself both internally and externally. "Wh-Who is she?" He asked himself trying to decipher the uncontrollable reel of movie like memories that entered his mind. "Wh-why do I know her?" The hollow asked once more clawing at the floor hoping that if he thought hard enough that he would remember but nothing.

The birds heads bobbed each side trying to understand the spectacle in front of them then flew off when they failed to come up with an answer. The rain had lighten a bit and had gone from a down pour to a refreshing drizzle. The hollow didn't even try to cover himself allow his burned body to soothe by the freezing water. The sky was crying with him or at least thats what he told himself. The vast emptiness in chest plagued him as he gave it a concerning stare, He at first believed it to be an injury but without any pain coming from it his thoughts slowly changed.

"What am i? Wh-what was I?" The hollow asked not able to find any answers further infuriating him. In a blind fit of rage he swung his arm easily ripping through the bark of a tree causing for it to topple over causing an even bigger flock a birds to clear out of the way. To his surprise a young girl sat on the floor in fear shaking from the falling tree aproaching her the girl back away. Her knee was skinned and blood was pouring down her leg, as he came closer she seemed to be afraid of him but with further inspection he had managed to save her from a wolf. 

The canine crushed under the tree bark lied motionlessly as the bottom feeders wasted no time in starting their feast. "Th-thank you mister" The girl said still shaken from the experience, The Hollows head bopped to the side "Mister...Is that my name?" He asked pointing to his cracked mask. The girl had no answer for the beast and he grew enraged again "IS THAT MY NAME!?" He called out this time causing the girl to get up and run away. He watched her dissapear into the darkness of the trees as the rain continued to pour.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

A black haired girl sticks her head out from around the corner eyeing her surrondings.

"Left - clear......Right - clear" she says to herself as she bolts around the corner down the hall. There was an easier way to get to her destination by employing the use of flash steps, but a certain commander of her's would be pissed if she were to go "ultra speed running" as she comicly put it running through the halls. She then abruptly stopped as she past by a door. She slowly began to tip toe her way past the door ever silently as if she were an assassin in the night.

"Dammit" she muttered under her breath. She stop for a short time right infront of the door and began to fondle with her VC uniform.

"They need to make this things wider or something they're choking the life out of my breasts."

She began yanking on the front of her robe trying her best to give herself some much needed room until:

*BAM*

Her hand slipped and smack against the wall with a loud thud. She turned her head behind her as she began to hear footsteps coming toward her way. Other officers of the division came speeding down the hallway and turning the corner with a sharp turn.

"Vice Captain Fumiko we heared a loud noise is everything alright!" the officers shouted out. Fumiko quickly put her fingers up to her lips giving them the indication that she wanted them to shut up. They quickly caught on and did as they were told while keeping their eyes on their Vice Captain.

"Everything's fine.......now go back to your post" she said waving them off. Though there was no point in being discret any more and quickly disappeared using flash steps and quickly appeared at her location. In the maze like buildings of soul soceity where Fumiko appeared were quiet not even one word could be heared. Again Fumiko checked her surrondings before doing what she had to do.

_"Bakudō 37: Suspending Star"_

A star-shaped cushion of spiritual energy appeared before her wrapping around some of the buildings to keep it suspended. Fumiko quickly jumped inside the net and proped her feet up inside while folding her arms behind her head.

"If Old Man Varg saw me like this he'd blow a gasket, but I think I may have shook him." Fumiko turned on her side and closed her eyes waiting for the bliss of sleep to take her.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 26, 2009)

The two hollows stared at each other, both implicitly acknowledging the shaking, sobbing spirit curled up in between them. They both knew only one would get the meal, and in all likelihood only one would leave this battle alive. 

It was the other hollow that attack first, which suited Belial just fine--he found it difficult to be enthused by this entire situation. As the hollow rushed past the human soul, Belial reflected on the unpleasantness of his foe. It didn't have a terrifying or hideous form, just an ugly one. The body parts were all mismatched, as though it were made of 10 different beasts sewed together. He had to wonder how it functioned with no hands, one arm ending in a spiked ball and the other with an axe-like implement. And frankly, those large bat ears just looked ridiculous.

Belial was simultaneously brought back into fight and informed of the use of that hollows arms when the spiked mace slammed into the side of his head. Chips of his hollow mask flew off as Belial's body crashed into the ground. The hollow gave a high-pitched roar--Belial had to note its distinct failure of instilling a feeling of fear--and swung the axe down, aiming to behead the downed hollow.

The blow never struck its target, as a spear of energy stabbed through the arm, holding it in place. Belial was apathetic, yes, but he had survived for a reason. He waited for the tug indicating that the hollow was trying to back away, and removed his tail, only then bringing himself off the ground. A hand reached up to absent-mindedly scratch at the cracks on his mask.

Now clearly angered, the other hollow, almost as if it had known Belial's earlier thoughts, fired a series of reiatsu darts from its comedically large ears. Belial had to admit he was slightly surprised when the darts met his hand and were rather easily absorbed. He had expected this hollow to be stronger. This whole affair seemed a waste now.

Finally striking out in a true attack, Belial whipped his tail out and around the hollow's body. Reiatsu gathered at the tip and shot out in a concentrated coil, wrapping around the hollow's flesh and burning into it. While it struggled in vain, Belial shuffled over and place a hand over the beast's face. A short time later, it began to fall limp.

Belial looked down at the hollow's body, remembering in slight disgust what he had been told before this all started. "I guess this means I win." He sniffed the body then, reluctantly, bit a small amount of flesh from it. 

"_Don't forget the human._" The voice from the shadows reminded Belial of the other reward for this whole exercise. His tail released the hollow and shot out, catching the soul by the leg as it tried to slink away. He didn't understand why this all was orchestrated, but he figured this wouldn't be the end of it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sent Aru*

It had been days since the incident with the shinigami, The hollows wounds where healing quite nicely as he found a new home in a cave deep within a forest that rested near a small town. "This pain" He spoke with pain in his voice gripping at his chest that rose up and down with each heaving breath. "This pain won't leave" Gripping tighter into his chest the Hollow almost fell unconscious from the pain. It was raining once more like it was on the day he was attacked by the cell of Shinigami. 

He knew that he needed to leave the area as the Shinigami would be busy combing every part of the land in order to find him. The downpour was heavier then last time as it began to play with the land turning soil into mud chaging the landscape around it. "The rain..." He spoke softly as flash of another untraceable memory pierced his thoughts. Gripping at his skull he gritted his teeth resisting the urge to scream. He could feel a foreign energy source and wasn't sure if it belonged to a shinigami or not.

The silhoutte began to come closer to the cave thought he pouring rain made it difficult to see. "WHOSE THERE?!" The hollow called out, His booming voice sending a small shockwave that send the showering water back a bit. As the rain parted it revealed the girl from before, The one he had rescued from the wolf. The memories where fresh in his head though these where welcomed as they brought no pain with them. The girl had something wrapped up in bloody bandaged held in her arms as she got closer though with caution in each step.

Placing the package down at the large hollows feet she spoke "Here's for before mister" The hollow looked at the package curiosly as she unwrapped it, It was flesh unrecognizable meat that was chopped up and put in the pieces of now brown paper. "This for you" She said pushing it closer towards him. Looking at the girl and then at the pieces of meat he lowered his massive head taking in the chunks in the matter of seconds, Though they did nothing for him the gesture was welcomed. 

"What am I?" He asked the girl, She looked the giant beast not knowing what kind of answer to give it and thus relied on the knowledge that had been bestowed upon her by her father. "You're a Sent...A Sent Aru...At least thats what we call you around here" She said speaking softly picking up the pieces of bloody paper. "A sent?" The hollow bobbed his head not knowing the word. "What does it mean?" He said leaning in closer curious at the word. "It means Hollow" With that the girl left as the Hollow sat there thinking about the word, The rain poured even heavier this time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Edelmiro licked his lips, the taste of the hollow still on them. He was still hungry for blood and he wouldn?t stop until he had some more. Edelmiro sensed a hollow nearby and begin to walk in the direction of the hollow. Edelmiro stopped. He sensed a new spiritual pressure. It was a shinigami?s. Edelmiro shook his head. Fighting a hollow and shinigami was too risky. He wanted respect, but he also wanted to live. However it made him fucking angry that someone was stepping on his turf.

Edelmiro growled and headed in the direction of the shinigami. From the spiritual pressure, he guess the shinigami was probably unseated. Edelmiro had learned about the shinigami ranks from other hollows he had encountered. From what he had heard captains and vice-captains were the strongest. They rarely came to the human world so Edelmiro didn?t have to worry about them. Edelmiro tracked the spiritual pressure too a warehouse. Edelmiro masked his spiritual pressure and entered the building?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2009)

-The Soul Society- 

Marcus laid in his bed looking up at the ceiling as the team he was part of was getting ready for their little field trip into the human world. Marcus slightly sighed as his head turned to the left. Going to the human world was alright but routine squad patrols to help out the 10th Division was really dull. He scratched his head as he sat up. He was part of the covert Black Ops and yet he was tagging along with normal Division members. With a shrug he swings his legs over the side of his bed and stands up.  “Orders are orders.” he mutters as he grabs his Zanpaktou and walks toward his door. As he exits his room he is joined in the hall by his fellow Second Division members as they make their way toward the main entrance of the building. Marcus pushes the large double doors open as he reaches them.  “Come on boys the sooner we get down there the sooner we can get back.” Marcus says with a rather bored tone as he walked. Four Hell Butterfly appeared as Marcus pulled his Zanpaktou form it’s sheath. Then as he pushes his blade into the air a large gate appears and slowly slides open. The small group shuffle their feet as they move into it. 

-Karakura Town-

It is pitch black aside from a lone door that is illuminated from the inside. A lone figure draped in shadows makes his way toward the door. With all the caution of a modern day ninja the figure slowly makes his way up to the door. After getting a signal the figure slowly moves it’s left hand up to the door and lightly taps on it. From the inside a shuffling can be heard as a guard makes his way to the door. As the knob on the door turns another figure stealthily advances and presses itself up against the wall closest to the door. As the door opens and the guard peers out the figure pressed up against the wall strikes out as it’s left hand wraps around the guards throat. Pulling him out the figure slams his right hand against the base of the guards skull rendering the man unconscious. As the guard crumples to the ground a man wearing a black vest steps into the light.  “Come on boy’s, this is the only guard on duty.” Reno snorts as he walks past the door and back into the shadows. Several figures move under his urging and follow him toward the shadowed complex.

-Outskirts of Karakura- 

A bush rustles near a waterway.  A pair of dark grey eyes momentarily flash in the headlights of a passing vehicle and vanish as the light passes. In the distance a sobbing sound can be heard near the flowing water. The eyes flash with sinister intent as another car passes. The bushes rustle a little more as what ever is hidden in them moves. Another bush slightly shakes as the creature moves into it. In the distance it can see the form of a small boy crying by the water. The boy is crying because he couldn’t understand why the people around him ignored him earlier. The rustling of the bushes catches his attention. The broken chain that hung from the center of his chest clanked about noisily as he stands to see who was there. “Wh.. who’s there?” he ask in a scared tone. The creature in the bush narrows his eyes as the moon light illuminates the 13 etched into it’s skull like mask. It’s dark grey eyes flash with inspiration as it heard the young boy cry out. It’s body begins to shift and contort as it moves toward the edge of the bush. 

More rustling sounds catch the boy’s attention and he looks to where he hears the sound. Out of the bush steps a young lady dressed in black robes. The boy is scared at first as he sees a sword hanging from her side. But his is instantly comforted as she speaks.  “You lost hun? Can I help you?”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazuma sleeps on his king sized bed with his feet propped up on a pile of silk lined fluffy pillows at the gold lined headboard and his head leaning over the right side of the bed. A small dribble of saliva trickles out of the right corner of his mouth and hits the carpeted floor in sporadic droplets. Given enough time they may very well form a mutant Stalagmite on the carpet made of saliva and morning breath. 

Suddenly there's a knock on Kazuma's bedroom door. It's a very large and spacious room with all the basic amenities that any self respecting Noble should have (or at least his definition of a self respecting Noble). There a large vanity with a huge circular mirror, a mini bar in the corner, a long curving velvet lined sofa, a huge 60 inch flat screen TV, and finally a stripper pole right next to the minibar. 

After several minutes there's a knock at the door again. "Master Kazuma!" echoes an old and dignified voice. 

Kazuma mumbles incoherently and begins snoring. Suddenly the door kicks open and flies off its hinges. Kazuma's eyes snap open and he flops out of bed and onto the floor like a fish out of water. 

"WHAT IN THE HELL!?" he exclaims, clutching his chest and feeling his heart race a mile a minute. 

A small four foot tall man wearing servants robes calmly shambles into the room holding a tray of tea. He looks to be in his late nineties and the thin strands of silver hair on his head are combed back in a slick style. His name is Wei and he has served Kazuma's family for a very long long time, since before even Kazuma's grandparents time. Wei walks towards Kazuma and smiles at him, "Good morning young master. Would you like some Tea?" he asks with a respectful bow. 

"Geez what gives you almost gave me a heart attack!" Kazuma shouts.

"Your parents asked me to make sure that the young master was not late for his appointment..." he responds, placing the tray of tea at his bedside and frowning at the saliva stain on the carpet. 

Kazuma crosses his arms and shakes his head, "No way old man!" he responds forcefully, "I'm not going to be a Shinigami just because *they* say so." 

Suddenly he leaps to his feet and takes on a pose of defiance, putting his hands at his hips and tilting his head up slightly, "I'm a seeker of knowledge who must follow his heart and own path, a true Ronin on the road of self discovery who will...." 

Wei rolls his eyes, "They said that they would cut off your trust fund," he replies succinctly. 

Kazuma looks at Wei dumbstruck for several moments, then he quickly spins around and gulps down the cup of tea, "Shinigami here I come....WHOOO YEAH!!"

_I'm gonna die,_ he thinks inwardly. 

He hands the empty silver cup back to Wei, "Could you make me another one but this time with a lot of Brandy in it?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2009)

With Shin and Son

The two were having their daily sparring session, Shin belonged to that small selection of what Son called "Potentials". He never really went into detail about what he meant with that but it were those that he thought possessed the talent and drive to one day challenge him for his seat.Like it was custom in this division.

Shin might've been the newest addition to this group but Son held him in high regard, Shin reminded himself of a young him.

At the moment they were doing Hakuda, and like usual when they were fighting hand to hand, Son was keeping his hands out of it and held them behind his back.

"Arrogant monkey!"Shin yelled out as he came in with a right hook, Son easily backflipped out of harm's way and gracefully landed on his feet again.the next punch was easily blocked by Son's left foot.Then the captain followed up with a right kick that sent Shin reeling.

The young Shinigami fell on his back and needed quite some time to get back up again.

"First of all, I keep saying this but it's Wukong-Taicho for you, you're not my equal you know."

"Fuck you."Shin replied bluntly, he wasn't one to be care about things like that.The rookie got up and wiped the trickle of blood off his bottom lip.

"Yeah, that's also something you shouldn't be saying to a superior."Son sighed."Secondly, I keep telling you that you should use strategy and master a fighting style instead of just aggressively swinging around like you keep doing."

Shin was about to reply when Son suddenly appeared shocked and said."Gotta go!"And the captain disappeared.

Shin was trying to figure out what was going on, he was new here after all, but got his answer pretty quickly.A blond female appeared, she had a vice-captain's band around her arm.
"That lazy bastard!"She looked around but realized she had just missed him, Son was supposed to finally do that mountain of paperwork today, he had been promising her that for days now but he has been avoiding her all day now."I should've known he couldn't be trusted."

"Looking for me sweety?"Shin joked. Though his reply was only an glare as Setsuka quickly went to resume her search of their captain. Shin would be dealt with later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

"101...102...103...104...105...106...107...108...109...110!" Ali moans, slumping down onto the ground and rubbing her arm. She looks hopelessly at the excercise Regime she had set up earlier. "Overhead strikes....check. Now onto leg work." Inwardly she moans again, but she knows she can't afford to be idle, not if she wanted to become a seated officer. She walks over to an elevated block and sits down, tying several wieghts to her ankles. "1...2...3...4...5..."

*Several hours later...*

Ali stumbles away from the training area, tired, hungry, and grouchy. _I'd better get promoted soon,_ She thinks to herself, tearing into some instant Ramen. _At least I get to go to the Human World tommorow. I've got to run into at least a Hollow or two to practice on._ She takes her Zanpakutou off her back and painstaking cleans it before laying it on it's hook in front of her bed. "Yeah....tommorow..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazuma yawns as he hears the 11th Division officer drone on about the virtues of "The Mighty Combat Division." 

So far this interview has bored him to tears. He really doesn't care a lick about combat and he's only here because he heard the 11th is a good division to join if you want to avoid paperwork and that kind of mundane bullshit. Kazuma figures that he'll never actually get to see action and if the time ever does come for actual combat he'll just find a place to sleep and let the meatheads and action heroes take care of the nasty Hollows and what not. 

His interviewer, a relatively young looking fellow with spiky red hair and an even redder mustache looks over Kazuma's Academy record. All average marks from top to bottom. He stares at Kazuma's lazy and bored face and raises a curious eyebrow.

"Forgive me for saying this but you don't strike me as much of an overachiever. In fact from what I can tell you're totally the opposite," he remarks. 

Kazuma shrugs, "Yeah well I let my actions speak louder then my words. When there's work to be done I'll do it," telling the Shinigami exactly what he wants to hear, and which is totally a line of BS on his part anyway. Kazuma's attitude has always been to to apply as much minimal effort to gain the maximum rewards. If you have to sweat for something then why bother after all. 

"We'll certainly put that to the test," he stands up from his desk and grins at the young Noble, "Now its time for the combat portion of the interview..."

Kazuma nods casually, "Okay great," but then a lightning bolt of recognition flares in his brain and he does a double take at the officer, "Wait combat portion?!"

"Yes we in the 11th Division pride ourselves on letting only the strongest of mind and body into our ranks. Physical evaluations are mandatory," the Officer responds. 

Kazuma feels his heart sink, "I have to go to the bathroom," he mutters. He plans on sneaking out of the window.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

The next day at school Bella waits for Chris to show up to comfort him but he wasn't there, she thought maybe he was last but he didn't show up for there first four periods. It was about lunch time when Bella saw other interested fellow at the table her and her friend Ryo sits and they walke over to him. "Um excuse me." Ryo said to the boy while Bella looked kinda nervous.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2009)

-Outskirts of Karakura Town-

The young boy wiped the tears from his eyes as the woman in black walked over to him. ?Y..Yes. I can?t find my mommy.? the boy stutters as he hold his hands up to is eyes.  A warm smile crossed the woman?s lips as she walks up to the boy and holds her arms out to him as to offer a hug. The boy looks at her for a moment bet then he drops his arms and runs to her and embraces her hard. He sobs softly as she pats him on the head in a reassuring fashion.  ?Come on, show me where you last saw your mommy.? the woman says softly as she slightly pulls away from the boy and holds out her hand. Letting go of his hug and he starts to reach for the woman?s hand as he turns and starts to point in the direction he saw his mother last. Suddenly the boy?s eyes widen and turn cold as a trickle of blood comes from his moth. With a final gasp the boy looks down and sees a sword protruding from his chest. The woman pulls her sword from his body as he crumples to the ground. She begins to bend down and pick the body up when a deep voice rings out. ?That?s not the normal way a Shinigami dose it.? it said.

Draconis? head snaps to the left as a large spider like Hollow falls into view from the top of a large tree. ?Ergo your no Shinigami. But some imposter.? the Hollow chuckles. Draconis raises back top his full height and pulls his ?Zanpaktou? into an offensive manner.  ?You assume too much Hollow.? Draconis says with a smile. The spider like hollow just shook it?s head. ?Regardless, both you and that boy will soon be in my stomach, so it doesn?t matter what you are.? the spider replies coldly.

-Karakura Town-

Reno walks up to the large double doors of the shoping complex. He puts his gloved hands up on the glass and presses his face onto the glass. His eyes dart from the left to the right as he tries to pick up any movement from the inside. _Good_ he thinks as he pulls his body back from the window the spirit he had talked too knew what it was talking about. With a motion of his hand a crowbar is passed up to him. Placing the tip in-between the closed doors he heaves hard several times. The lock doesn?t give though.  ?Damn, the lock is a lot tougher  then I thought it would be.? he mutters as he stands back from the door.  ?Guess we?ll just have a smaller timetable to work with.? he grumbles as he raises the crowbar above his head. Knowing what their boss was about to do the rest of his gang cover their faces and ducked.

*SMASH* With a loud crash the crowbar breaks though the glass door causing the alarm to go off on the inside. Reno holds up a five with his hand as he darts in. To his men that meant they had five minutes to get whatever they wanted before they left. Four minutes in things were going extremely well that is until they tried to leave. Reno, who was leading the way, was forced to stop in his tracks. A large black creature had dropped down in front of him. Drool poured from it?s large mouth. Reno didn?t know what it was but he had seen them in the distance before and they were always bad omens as he saw that they ate spirits. Reno nervously motioned for his men to back up as the Hollow took a step forward it?s large feet scraping across the tiled floor. With a sudden snap it lounges forward and tried to bite Reno.

With a -shi- Reno sidesteps and instinctively throws a haymaker that to his surprise connects with the beast. The monster hollers in surprise as it backs away. Reno motions wildly with his arms as he shouts  ?Run!!!!? to his men who do as ordered and make a hasty break for it. They couldn?t see it as clearly as their boss but they felt that something was wrong.  The Hollow snapped it?s head to the side as it followed the other humans escaping but it looks back to Reno, to it the others were inconsequential. This was the human it wanted.    

-Somewhere in the plains of the U.S.- 

A gate opens up in a sparsely populated rural area. Marcus leads the team out as he stretches his  arms out. Afterwards his right arm falls to his side as he grips the handle of his Zanpaktou as his left stops at head level as he yawns allowing tears to form in the corners of his eyes as he dose so.  The rest of the team dose there own little stretch or  look around as they wait for Marcus to do something. This was their first time in the Human world with out a teacher and they looked to Marcus in that light since this wasn?t his first rodeo solo in the human world. Marcus shook his head as he looked around.  ?I can?t feel a shred of significant Reiatsu.? he half says half complains as he folds his arms behind his back.  ?Looks like another perfect day in paradise.? Marcus jokes as he turns  to the Shinigami behind him. They just roll their eyes they couldn?t believe that he was being so lax about the whole situation. Marcus again shakes his head. He guessed they expected him to be a little more serious.  ?Okay, not a good time for jokes I get it? Marcus says as a disappointed look crosses his face  ?alright this is a four hour detail. We are to patrol this whole area until the end of the detail, we do the usual stuff, Soul Burial those that need it and purify any Hollow we cross. Any questions?? The team just shook their heads no as a what the look fell over Marcus? face _ Talkative bunch here _ he thinks 

Like Marcus predicted the detail went off with out a hitch and soon they were prepping to leave back for home. But as Marcus pulled his Zanpaktou from it?s sheath a small voice cries out  Watch out!! They are here!!! Marcus? eyes widen. Turning he looks to see if the rest of the group heard that. But they only returned the confused look that he gave them. That is when the air got noticeably heavier. Marcus? eyes dart from the left and right. Looking back at some buildings that is when he sees them two forms sitting on a roof. A strong Killer intent seemed to flow from them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazuma stands on a toilet boil that sits under a small rectangular window high up on the wall. He figures that it'll be a tight fit but he'll have just enough wriggle room to crawl out of it and get the hell out of this peanut gallery that is the 11th Division. When he gets home he'll just tell his parents that he got put on a waiting list or something and he'll promise them to work extra hard on his next interview, in a couple hundred years or so. 

He rises up on tippie toes off the tank of the toilet, reaching upwards and pushing the window open. Grunting as he hefts his body weight with just his arms, but he manages to get his head through. Suddenly the door slams open, "SHIRANUI EVERYTHING ALRIGHT IN THERE?!" 

Kazuma keeps his cool as he leans his face back in. Thankfully the stall goes up pretty high, masking him. "Uh yeah I ate a breakfast burrito this morning you know how it is..." he cringes realizing how asinine that just sounded. 

"Whatever, just hurry up!" and the door slams closed. 

"Whew!" Kazuma exclaims. He turns his attention back to his great escape, jimmeying his shoulders out the window and onto a grassy field. _Almost there!_ he thinks to himself. Just then a large shadow looms over Kazuma and two black sandals step in front of him. Kazuma looks up and sees the interviewer staring at him with pitiless eyes. 

Kazuma smiles at him, "Oh hey guy," he says casually and then points at the bathroom and pinches his nose, "Don't go in there.....seriously its like the apocalypse!"  

The interviewer slams the bottom of his right sandal into Kazuma's face and kicks him back through the window, causing the young noble to land headfirst into the toilet bowl and splashing up water all around his silk robes. 

"OW!" Kazuma exclaims.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2009)

Rio gets into a normal sitting position instead of lying down on the bench when he hears someone sit down and greet him, "Uh...hi," he says giving them a curious look, "So, what's your name?" Ryo asks.

He takes a deep breath, "My names Rio, and what made you want to sit down here?" he asks slightly defensively, "I'm the smug punk that no one in this school wants to talk to whether it's because they're afraid or whatever, but I don't really care," he says blatantly, "So what can I help you with?"

------

Saito walks around, still bored out of his mind, when he hears something going on in the building next to him. He pokes his head in the window and looks into what seems to be the bathroom. He spots an unfamiliar face, well an unfamiliar body with a face stuck in the toilet, "Hey there boss," he says casually, "Looks like you could use some help," He swings off the top of the window and slams his feet into Kazuma's back and forces him out of the toilet and out of the stall.

Saito lands outside, "Now, I may be one of the new guys of this squad but I'm pretty sure that's not the way you use a toilet," he says scratching his head, "The name's Saito Hanabishi by the way."


----------



## Serp (Jul 26, 2009)

Serp is walking through Soul Society as he often did, many shinigami bowed or nodded to him when he walked past.
"Orochi-taichou!" Serp just ignored them. 

That was one of the downsides of being a captain people tried to talk to you. Serp eventually made his way to the 12 division barracks and walked straight in. 

Serp went and knocked on the captains door, "Amen'hoko-taicho I am here for our meeting."
Nagi opened the door and stared at the man. "Orochi-taicho so glad you could make it." His face stern before it broke into a large grin.

"Serp why so serious." 
"..."
"Whats that?"
"You know just because your my brother doesn't mean I have like you."

Nagi smiled and then nodded.
"Coffee the same as always, black no sugar." Serp nodded.
Nagi handed him some coffee, "You should try it my way." Nagi said while gulping down a mouthful of steamy coffee.

"What, Scalding, sweet as sin, with more milk than a cow and with a touch of Whiskey?"

Nagi took another gulp and nodded. 
"Well thats not why I am here, I am wondering if you have any more inventions or discoveries."

"Aww thats not nice, if I did I would tell you right away."

"Yea sure, don't think I don't know about what you do to all those cadavers."

Nagi's eyes went shifty. "Its all in the name of science."

"Oh when did science become synonymous sadism?"

"Your just jealous."

"Of what exactly?"

"That you could never be as cool as me."

Serp got up pulled of his Haori and drew his sword.
Nagi jumped back and picked up his sword from the desk and throwing his haori down. As he picked it up Serp was already a top of him slashing at him. 

The fight extended out of the office into the main sections of the 12th division. 

But the members paid them no mind apart from the odd few sighing at the fact they were at it again.

----
Lockon was recently in the academy and was walking around Seireitei for the first time properly, he was walking past the 12th division when he saw two Shinigami burst out of the barracks and continue their fight on the road. 

Lockon had learnt that starting fights with other Shinigami outside of training barracks was prohibited. He watched these two fight, one with black hair looking extremely pissed off and one with blond enjoying the fight.

"Hey you two, your not allowed to fight here?" He said. Before long he realized he should have held his tongue what if they attacked him.

The blond one stopped and walked over to Lockon and looked him in the face.
"What did you say?"
Lockon was starting to get smug, these guys most likely weren't even seated members.
"I said according to the rules of Seireitei, no fights are to be exercised outside of training grounds."
The dark haired one just stood back with his arms folded and a pissed off look on his face. 
The blond one scratched his head.
"Is that so."
Lockon nodded and smiled.
"Give me your names, your Divisions and your captains."

Nagi pointed to himself, "Really? You really wanna do this, snitch on two people you don't know."

Arlen nodded. Nagi sighed.
"Nagi Amen'hoko, Twelfth, Nagi Amen'hoko."

Lockon froze for a  moment and then looked at Serp.
Serp gave a look and then started to speak.
"Serpentious Orochi, Sixth, Serpentious Orochi."

Lockon was starting to shake. "You guys are fucking with me right? Right?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2009)

Edelmiro entered the warehouse. It was dark, but he could two figures fighting. One was almost tall as the warehouse. That was the hollow. The other figure was smaller and more human shaped. That was the shinigami. Edelmiro may have been a thug, but he knew it wasn’t a good idea to jump into the fight. He would wait for an opportunity. His chance came soon. The shinigami staggered backwards, her back in front of him. The hollow moved for his kill, but when he got there the shinigami was gone. The hollow looked around in confusion, anticipating a sneak attack.

Flames emerged from the shadows and the hollow tried to run. The fire easily captured him. He was too big and slow to escape as the fires engulfed him. The fires disappeared, revealing a burnt black corpse. Next to his gigantic body was the shinigami. Edelmiro begin to eat and felt a surge of power inside him. He grinned.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

"Well first off your sitting at our table." he told Rio suddenly all kids seem to turn there attention to them, "Ryo we should just let him sit with us." "Bella we don't know this freak." that made Bella a little upset"He's not a freak." Bella said, she then turns to him and smiles, "Hi my name is Bella and I'm new here."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2009)

Rio got up and prepared to fight after hearing Ryo, but stopped after hearing Bella. He wasn't used to recieving kindness so he paused for a moment, "Uh, hi..." he says, still confused, "I moved here from Brazil not too long ago, you get used to this shit hole sooner or later," he said rolling his eyes, "But I hope you make it through this place without any trouble," he takes a seat again, "And if you do run into trouble just give me a call, I'm sure your friend won't be of much use," he says glaring at Ryo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

Kazuma dries off his hair with a towel and tosses it away. "Can I take a shower at least?" he asks in a revolted voice, "You guys need to remind your cleaning staff to scrub the toilet bowls more often..."  

"No you can't and if you pass this portion of the interview, you'll be the one scrubbing the toilets!" the interviewer barks at him. 

Kazuma sighs inwardly, "Great can't wait," he mumbles. He stands in a large sparing room in the center of a ring of Shinigami from the 11th who all eye Kazuma with sneers and whisper amongst each other. 

"He ain't gonna make it," one of them whispers, a bald headed man with buck teeth, but he's built like a tank, "Soft guys like him don't make it far in this place." 

"Oi I can hear you horseface!!" Kazuma shouts at him. The man glares at Kazuma and starts to get to his feet. 

"ENOUGH!" shouts the interviewer. He draws his Zanpakuto and points it at Kazuma, "Draw your sword boy!" 

"Can I get a raincheck? I have a date with with this chick from the Shihoin family tonight," Kazuma asks in response. Snickers erupt from the ring of onlookers around them and Kazuma smiles. 

_Always keep 'em laughing, even if its at you and not with you_ he thinks.   

The interviewer smirks, "No raincheck. Hollows don't accept rainchecks...." and he charges in at Kazuma, bringing his sword to bear.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

"Um...thank you." Bella said Ryo and her sitting down with him, while Ryo stuck up his middle finger at him for his comment. Bella turn her attention to Rio tattoo and she took his arm becoming interested in them, Ryo made a low growl. "Oh my god, your tattoo's are beautiful, when did you get them?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

Kioshi walked at a steady pace with a book in his hands not paying attention to where he was going. The last time he looked up from the book he was walking some where close to one of the divisions headquaters. His stormy gray eyes never left from the book he was reading as he walked. The book was titled _"Zanpaktou for Dummies" _which wasn't to ironic in Kioshi's case.

He was an unseated officer in the 2nd division forced by his father to join. He managed to be place in the 2nd division though unseated. Though his face shows no worry for the time being in the back of his mind he can't help, but feel his going to be a dissapointment to his father.

_"I haven't even learned the name of my Zanpaktou" _Kioshi sighs a little, but never taking his eyes off his book. He always felt that maybe the noble life wasn't for him and that he should go and live a more quiet life. Kioshi always felt that they wanted to much out of him and he just couldn't live up to the expectations. Though once or twice he has mangaed to trick himself, but this time he didn't know if he could do it.

"So....all I have to do and train with my sword and......talk to it? Inorder to learn it's name?" Seemed like a rather odd method, but the book says this is how it's done so who was he to question.

"This....is going to be a real pain."


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 26, 2009)

*Somewhere in Kurakara*

Rebo was standing ontop of a building." Hollow is close." he said and then bounced off. He had noticed a hollowaround the area. He reached a parking complex.It had four floors. He could hear a girl crying. " The hollow is here." he said and started walking. " Are you ready to die?" he whispered.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2009)

In soul society-

Ssob and Kou joined up with another women dressed similar to them, her hair was long and blue her eyes a deeper blue. "It's about time!" And much like Kou, her outfit was filled out in the right places. "Come on we're gonna be late!" she shouts. "Eh? Late for what Ereki?" Ssob blinks. "You have to brief the captain on your mission!" Ereki shouts. "I do what now?" Ssob blinked again. "Brief. Captain. Mission." Ereki repeats slowly. "EH!!!? Can't i just right it out!?" Ereki shakes her head. "The captain ordered me to bring you to his chambers so you could tell him how the mission went!"

A few minutes later, in the captain commanders private chambers. "eh... I'm here?" Ssob knocked and blinked. The door was rather large, doubled door. Probably twenty feet tall, the area around was a beautiful garden with a zen garden, fountain, and hotspring. "This place is nice." Ssob thinks to himself. WHACK! Ereki and Kou smack him as he looks around. "You need to stand up straight and pay attention!!! this isn't just a captain! it's THE captain commander!" Ssob blinked again. "I know that...." He mumbles.

"Ah~~ Good evening~~~" A man with long flowing brown hair down just past his shoulders and a short well trimmed beard smiles. "Ah. Evening." Ssob waved slightly surprised. "SHOW RESPECT!!!" Kou and Ereki smacked him again. "Eh!? I THOUGHT I DID!?" Kigai Kyokou, The Captain Commander of the goutei 13. "Please, do come in Ssob." Kigai smiled. "Ok." Ssob walked inside. "BOW FIRST AND TAKE OFF YOUR SHOES!!!" Kou and Ereki shout. "Hahah!" Kigai chuckles. "Don't worry about it Ssob." He turns to catch Ssob in the middle of lifting up the captain commanders robe resting on a coat rack.

"Please leave my jacket alone." Kigai blinks. "Sorry." He bowed. "Ah, you two can come in too if you want~" he smiled. "Uhh.. no thank you Taicho." They bow and quickly rush off. "Eh~ did i do something wrong?" He chuckled. "Ah, my reputation i suppose." He smiled and took a seat. "Come, Sit with me Ssob and tell me of your mission."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 26, 2009)

With Lockon, Serp, and Nagi

As Lockon found himself near in shock when presented with the distinct possibility that he had just tried to give orders and reprimands to two captains, he failed to notice the shinigami that loomed behind him. Until the shinigami spoke up, at least. "Amen'hoko. Orochi."

The shinigami brushed by Lockon, looking generally unaware of Lockon's presence. He was a tall, grim-faced man who....was wearing.....a captain's haori. "If you two insist on fighting, at least take it to the eleventh division so that no one will know the difference."


----------



## Serp (Jul 27, 2009)

Lockon turned to the new Shinigami who was definately a captain due to his Haori as he told the two to go do their fighting somewhere else. Lockon now sure that these two had indeed been fucking with him after seeing them get owned by a real captain began to feel smug again.

"Erm Taichou, who are these jokers, moments ago they were trying to pass themselves off as captains as if I am that stupid." Lockon started to chuckle.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Kumiko sat in her office, bored to death. When Kumiko was bored, she took time to reflect on past events.  She rarely did that because most of the time she had something to do. Today she didn?t so she decided to think.

Kumiko sat in her cheep, deeply immersed in her thoughts. Ever since Daisuke died, Kumiko had an attraction to women? Like her captain. However, Kumiko kept this as a secret. She didn?t want anyone to know about her secret. 

Kumiko yawned in boredom and pulled out a notepad. She didn?t usually draw, but if it would past the time, then she would do it.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 27, 2009)

Dorako looked down at Lockon, noticing him for the first time. After hearing Lockon's statement, he stared at the young shinigami, totally silent. A second passed. Dorako looked up to Serp, then Nagi, then back down to Lockon, his facial expression still unchanging. 

The awkward pause having lasted _just_ long enough, Dorako finally spoke again. "Yes, Amen'hoko-_Taichou_ and Orochi-_Taichou_ do have the unfortunate habit of passing themselves off as captains. I suspect the captain haoris and control of their own division helps convince most of this. I myself remain suspicious." Whether he was joking or making a derisive comment remained unclear--his expression seemed to yield no clues.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

Rio stood to his feet after getting flipped off by Ryo, "Oh your pretty tough eh? Any wimp can do this," he says flipping off Ryo, "Takes a real man to actually do something about it," he pulls him by the collar. Bella comments on his tattoos, Rio pushes Ryo back down and sits down himself.

He scratches the back of his head and turns a little red, "Well, thanks, I got them at-" RIIIIIIING! The bell interupts what he was about to say, "Well, looks like we can get out of here," Rio stands up and stretch.

"Need a walk home? I don't have nothin' better to do," he asks, avoiding eye contact as he says this.

-------

In the pits of Karakura Town a large shadow looms over the streets. A group of children rush through the streets, trying to get home before night fall. Kirai stands on top of the building and watches as they scurry through the street. He gains a devilish grin before leaping down and crashing in front of them.

Moments later...

Kirai walks away, licking his lips, "Excellent meal..." in a flash a man in a robe and with curly long hair stands in front of him with his sword drawn, "How...how could you do that to children!" he says shaking his head, "If only I had gotten here in time..."

The massive hollow grins, "Taking out the humans while they're young, before they can grow to cause more destruction. It's good to cut them down early," he stomps both his feet, crushing the ground below him, "You damn Shinigami are just as bad as humans..." he shows off his claws but then opens his mouth, "Inferno Blast!" he shoots a firey blast right at the shinigami.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 27, 2009)

Lexis sat down on the ground watching the group, "At least they stopped them fighting..."She muttered to herself rafer annoyed that two captains would be so inclinded to fight each other. Especially infront of an entire division and disrupting research.

She took a deep breath continueing to watch the group hoping this would be the last time they started a random fight over something, whatever it was it must of been an idiotic and meaningless reason. 
She sighed, pushed herself to her feet and went closer to listen-in on the conversation, inclinded to figure out why the fight broke out in the first place.

-Meanwhile in 8th division-

"Oi, Snowy quit making a mess of the place. You cause enough annoyance with the other Captains every meeting as it is."Marco whispered he sat back on his chair at his desk leaning on it. Snowy, the  white Barn Owl looked confused tilting her head at Marco's comment inocently perced on her favourite spot, his haori. A fishing rod lay aginste the wall in the corner of the room acomponyed by a dried out catfish mounted on the wall. His prized catch to date.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2009)

Selena Khrall was the Vice-Captain of Sixth Division. That meant it was her job to be second in command. It also meant she had to follow her Captain around to be a good second in command.

So all in all, it meant every day or so, she'd be sitting nearby, watching her Captain and his brother, the Captain of Twelfth Division, go at it.

Such was the price of success. At least she managed to keep a disinterested look on her face for the duration of it. She had to put up a fight to keep from smirking as the little Shinigami actually called out the two, failing to recognise them as any kind of official without haoris. Still, she'd never be caught smiling if she could help it. It would ruin her reputation.

So she sighed and waited. As a good Vice-Captain would. Still though, as disinterested as she appeared, she watched them carefully each time they clashed. And learned. She may be the type to feign a lack of care, but she wasn't so stupid not to study how a Captain fought.

She sighed and waited for her Captain to finish whatever he was over here for this time, so she could get back to her duty of being disinterested around her home Division. Some of the Shinigami around Twelfth were slightly too ... exuberant, for her tastes.

~~~

"One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten..."

With each strike Mathias landed against the practice dummy, the appropriate Bakudo to match the number he called struck. Similarly, Mathias would suddenly reverse and count down, firing Hado as he went.

This went on for a while as he got into a rhythm, until he counted a little too high and forgot precisely what Bakudo was associated with that number. The Reishi spell blew up in his face.

"Ahahahahahahaha, Mat, please don't tell me you're using Kidou by number."

Mathias turned around, seeing the female Shinigami who had been watching him. "Rei-sempai," he addressed her. She grimaced a little that he still called her that, but bore with it.

"You're going about it all wrong," she walked over and grabbed Mathias's hands, pointing them at the dummy, "The numbers have nothing to do with it. Hell, the words don't even. They're just the best method for shaping. It's all about the feel of your Reiatsu as you create the Kidou."

"The feel?" Mathias was unsure what she meant. They all felt the same to him. Rei sighed loudly.

"Mathias, I've told you before, I'll tell you again. Kidou isn't for you. You don't have the art for it."

"And I've told you, sempai," Mathias sighed back, "It doesn't matter if I don't have the art. I need to know this. Without Kidou, I'm less than a complete Shinigami."

"Eleventh manages fine."

"I am not Eleventh."

"I know, Mat, I know. But you should practice your Hakuda, your Hohō, those you have the skills for, those you can excel in."

"Those are all close range skills," Mathias continued. "I can't compete in battle without some form of long range attack. My Zanpakutō isn't going to help."

Rei sighed again, and continued to try to convince him otherwise, but eventually gave up. Mathias was convinced he could get this. She couldn't tell him otherwise. So she left him to blow up Kidou in his face. Maybe one day he'd realise it wasn't the pillars that made a Shinigami. It was the soul.

~~~

"So Tobias," Adam, one of his friends announced loudly as Tobias and his friends sat out on the grass during their break, "How long till you make something _really_ awesome?"

"I don't have the gear outside of school," Tobias replied, waving absently, "Even I can't make something without the equipment."

"Oh, do we hear that?" Adam laughed, nodding to the crowd, "Even *he* can't do it. Well la de da Mr. Masterwork."

Tobias laughed with the others, moreso when he pushed Adam down the hill they were on.

Still, he'd made a point. Tobias was tired of small things. He needed to make something big. He needed to make something special. They'd seen animes, movies, they still had the memories of childhood. They all knew what he needed to make. But how would he get the chance?

"I could totally help you out," Nicola, daughter of Jackson, the metalworking teacher, pointed out, "But you can't keep it to yourself. You gotta get us in on it."

"Three cheers for the rebellious daughter!" Adam announced from the bottom of the hill. Nicola nailed him with a clod of dirt.

Tobias thought for a little while, but he'd already been convinced. He smiled widely. "Okay, let's do it."

~~~

She took another solid bite out of the Hollow's remains, and stuck her head through the hole she'd chewed. She didn't think she'd made it from one side to the other yet. Odd.

Rán's nose hit something prickly. Something sharp. And all of Hueco Mundo knew about it from the volume of her high pitched yowl.

The small hedgehog hollow shook its head violently, trying to dislodge the ringing. That had been loud.

Rán was immediately on the offensive. No one got in on her meal. She vaulted the Huge Hollow in one feline leap, and landed before the hedgehog, back arched, claws out, hissing furiously. The hedgehog looked at her for a very long time, before turning back to the fallen Hollow and taking a bite. Well Rán wouldn't put up with this. She raised a paw and swatted the hedgehog heavily.

And impaled her hand on its spines. Smart, Rán. Smart.

If all of Hueco Mundo heard the last one, this yowl made its way to Soul Society. Rán was not a happy kitty.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 27, 2009)

*Lania Stoheart*

It had been weeks since the girl had given the giant beast a name. Sent Aru the native word around their part of the world for Hollow. The small girl would bring him food every now and then though Sent never told her that it did nothing for him because he enjoyed her company. Making something of a compansionship with the girl he even managed to learn her name...Lania Stoheart. The seasonal showers had begun to lessen forcing the Hollow to stay out of sight in fear of someone with great spiritual awareness would see him. 

He had managed to stay low enough for the shinigami cell not to find him and he wanted to keep it that way. During his time with Lania in the cave she began to teach him the current ways of the world something he had already known but forgot in the transition of man to beast. Though the girl was young she was quite smart, Her father a great researcher and scientist she used his nearby resources to study up on everything as much as she could. 

She was regarded as something of a genius though she hated the title, Her young mind could grasp that she was nothing more then a bragging right to her father. The pain in Sent's body began to increasing with each passing day, The empty hole in his chest craving for souls to feast on. He had to resist the urge after all it was the only thing that separated him from the savage beasts of earth though his body was paying the price. Numerous scars and welts began to rise on his skin as his hunger for souls grew.

This would be the day that everything changed for Sent, The Shinigami cell was drawing in close but because of his lack of consumed souls he was too weak to sense their presence. Lania was in the cave with him cooking a small rabbit she had caught, Planning to feed it to her giant friend. She didn't find his presence threating at all, He was the only friend she had and she wouldn't had changed it for the world.

The shinigami arrived at the cave this time having more men by there side. A buzzing red kido entered the tunnel barreling towards Lania. Sent jumped in the way taking the destructive hit. "SENT!" The girl called out as she jumped up, A blood like substance poured from his body as his breathing heavied. "We found you hollow" The leader called out brandishing his zanpaktou "You will not get away this time" The man charged towards the beast fearlessly, Wanting to protect the girl Sent delivered a powerful punch that sent the man back. 

"LEAVE ME ALONE!" The beast roared causing even more shockwaves, The cieling rock shifting as peebles and debris began to rain down the uneasy stucture. "STOP ATTACKING HIM!" The girl defended her beast like friend garnering strange looks from the shinigami. "You can see us?" One of the men muttered in the back as the leader regain compusure "Come with us child, In his hand you're in great danger!" He said trying to reason with the human girl.

"SENT WOULD NEVER HURT ANYONE!" She said once more defended her friend this time gripping at his large arm. "He will eat you! The welts on his skin are proof enough, He hasn't consumed souls and will eventually die if he doesn't! HE WILL EAT YOU TO SURVIVE!" The revalation shaking her thoughts even for a moment made her let go of his arm but then reclutched it with renewed belief. "Sent is different he would never do that!" The beast looked around and then at his body finally knowing why he was having the strange physical reaction. 

"He will kill...Thats a fact, If you choose to protect him then..." Firing an even more powerful blast at them this time "THEN I WILL KILL YOU AS WELL!" The energy ripping through the cave walls engulfed the two, Sent with Lania in arms jumped up boreing straight through the rock surfaced. "Find him men we will not lose him this time" The leader commanded as they exited the cave. The girl was badly injured, Her body bloodied from the attack and she was hanging in the balance between life and death.

The beast hovered over her trying to see what he could do to help as the girl began to drown in her own blood. "Sent" The girl reached up to touch his face but before she could her arm dropped. The girl who had sheltered and fed him, Given him company and treated him like a human being despit his appearence was dead. The shinigami taking their place a few meters away fired another kido this time at his back. Sent tanked the shot still shell shocked from what had happened. Turning around towards the men he roared, Black tears streaming from his eyes. "I'll KILL YOU!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

Vice Captain Dokuro leaps from building to building, keeping an eye out for any trouble in Soul Society. Suddenly he feels a hint of familiar Reiatsu in the distance. He quickly rushes to the location.

He spots three captains and an unfamiliar face and lands in front of them, "Amen'hoko-Taichou, Orochi-Taichou, Dorako-Taichou," he bows his head in respect and then turns to Lockon, "Unknown Shinigami in the presense of the captains," he said, not bowing his head this time, "I sensed some kind of battle going on around here, is there a problem?" he asked, hand ready to draw his sword incase there truly was. 

He wore the traditional Shinigami Robe, his Vice Captain Badge, as well as what looked like a sleeveless haori that showed his position as Vice Captain of the First Division under the Captain Commander.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Dan stood there with his circle of friends. They were all laughing and whistling at the girls that walked by. Dan looked over at his sister, Sayuri and smiled. Sayuri waved back and continued to read her book. He sighed. _She?s always reading those damn books,_ he thought. He was distracted by a rather voluptuous woman who walked past the boys. Dan smiled at her and the woman flashed the boys a sexy look. Dan?s friends all gave him a thumb up as he walked over to the woman. After a quick two-minute conversation, Dan already had her number. He walked over to his friends and smiled. ?I win again,? he bragged, sticking his chest out proudly.  Dan looked at his watch and shook his head.  ?I?ve got to take Sayuri home guys. Catch you later.? 

The gang nodded and Dan walked over to Sayuri. ?Time to go nee-chan.? He told Sayuri. Sayuri nodded and put her book in her bag. Dan walked to his car and opened the door for Sayuri. Sayuri got in and pulled out her book. Dan jumped in the car and begun driving. He waved to his friends, who waved back.  Dan turned to Sayuri as he was driving. ?So how was school?? he asked. Sayuri shrugged her shoulders and she replied with one word, ?Good.? 

Dan sighed. His sister never talked to him that much. They loved each other, but Sayuri usually hanged out with her friends. Too bad most of his friend?s were the brothers of Sayuri?s friends. ?I heard about you and Josaku.? He said. Sayuri dropped her book and she also dropped her jaw. ?How do you know about me and Josaku?? she asked, wondering how her brother knew about this. ?Johnny?s sister told him. Then he told me. You weren?t going to hide this from me all year were you?? he inquired. 

?Of course not!? she exclaimed. Dan glared daggers at his little sister. ?We?ll talk about this when we get home.? He said and Sayuri gulped. The rest of the drive home was silent after that short conversation.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2009)

-Somewhere in the U.S.-

Marcus let out a battle cry as he neared the small Hollow who was just shaking off the effect of the Hadou that had hit it. It turns it’s head with great surprise as Marcus leaps high into the air and comes crashing down with a hard crushing blow. Sparks fly as the Hollow’s claws inch up the blade  of the Zanpaktou after the impact. Sweat forms on the back of the small Hollow’s head as it released  a  low pitched distress call that catches the big Hollow’s attention. It flicks it’s tail hard knocking the two Shinigami it was fighting to the ground as it turned to see what was going on. It’s eyes widen as it sees Marcus baring down on it’s comrade. It releases a terrible howl as it lurches forward clawed tipped fingers aimed for Marcus’ chest. Marcus looks up just in time as he stops pressuring the smaller of the Hollow and pulls his Zanpaktou up to block against the oncoming attack. Grunting under the impact Marcus is forced back several yards as the smaller Hollow gets back into the fray. The three green Shinigami watch as Marcus jumps and dodges around all the while throwing his own offensive strikes. 

With a grunt Marcus stumbles back and grips his chest. Blood trickles from around his hand as two long cuts open up on his chest. Marcus grunts aloud as he falls into a defensive manner. The Hollow roar as they circle around him. Marcus assesses the situation quickly and timing would be critical. As he expected the small Hollow played the decoy while the larger one would play mop up. The small one dashes forward extending it’s clawed left hand out. Marcus swings his Zanpaktou out and sparks fly as it is caught in between the beast fingers. The bigger Hollow like clockwork now leaps in bringing it’s massive tail into play. A smile crosses Marcus’ lips as he twist his sword and falls to his left. The smaller Hollow’s claws twist and plummet as well pinning the large Hollow’s tail to the ground. As it roars in pain Marcus spins on his knees and stands up behind the large Hollow plunging his Zanpaktou into it’s  head. 

The smaller Hollow pulls his hand from the tail and ground a little too late as Marcus is already rolling over the dispersing Hollow’s corpse ripping his Zanpatou though it’s head. The blade comes down hard onto the center of the small Hollow’s head piercing deep though the whole body. The Hollow goes limp as Marcus pulls his blade free.  “Two up. Two down, that is the lesson today.” he says with a heavy breath as he looks at the other Shinigami with him.    

-Karakura Town- 

Reno pulls his hands to his pounding head as he slowly opens his eyes. At first his vision is blurry but soon it comes into focus. The first thing he sees is the tip of a sword pointed toward the ground. Reno’s eyes widen as he rolls onto his lower back and scurries away toward the wall. When he hits it he presses himself up against it as his eyes follow the blade up to a hand. He then follows the hand up to a arm. The arm connected to a young looking boy dressed in black robes. Reno’s eyes narrow  “Hey don’t you know it’s rude to point a sword at someone!” Reno barks. The Shinigami tilts his head to the side. “So, you can see me. That means that you fighting off that Hollow was no mere luck.” Reno blinked  “What the Hell is a Hollow and what do you mean see you. Of course I can see you, you little brat!” The Shinigami shakes his head as he sheaths his Zanpaktou. “That thing that was trying to kill you was a Hollow. And watch who you’re calling a brat punk or I’ll overlook the rules and send your ass packing to the Soul Society now!”

Reno’s body tenses as he feels a strange power coming off the kid. He knew that what the kid had said was no idle threat. If he had killed that monster then he would make short work of him. But this boy did perk his interest. Reno wondered if he would answer some questions as he stood up and dusted himself off. But before he could ask the first; flashing lights in the distance catches his attention.  “Damn the cops!! Reno gasp as he turns from the Shinigami. With a wave he grabs onto the wall and bounds up to the top. Glancing back he says  “Thanks for saving my skin kid, maybe next time I can repay the favor!” in a rush as he falls behind the wall. Dashing off he catches up with his men as they were heading back to their hideout. “What happed boss?” One ask. Reno just shrugged.  “I’m alive and that is all that counts right?” Reno replies as he thinks back on the robed figure. 

-Outskirts of Karakura- 

Draconis happily ate the spider Hollow in three large bites. Blood poured from between the teeth in his mask as he swallowed the last little fragment of the arachnid. With a belch he turns his attention to his bloody claws. With the flavor of the spider still fresh on his tongue he begins to lick his claws clean. After he finished with his left claw he turned his attention to his right and licked them spotless. Afterwards he sniffed the ground and even licked at the pooled blood that came from the Hollow. Now he finally turns his attention to his dessert. After lumbering over he picks the body up by the foot and dangles it over his open maw before he released it. In one gulp he swallows the soul whole. A short satisfaction fell over him as the stub of a tail he had slightly waged.  But the feeling didn’t last long as the hunger for more souls filled him. Standing back up he looks to the moon, the night was still young and there was more hunting to be done.  But a voice pulls his attention.

“A big Hollow out here? The Captain was right worthy opponents can be found anywhere! Lucky! Lucky!!” the voice said. Draconis turns to see a Shnigami with his Zanpaktou already pulled.  Draconis growls angrily as the 13 etches it’s way into this new mask. With a roar Reno charges and lashes out with is large powerful claws. Knowing that he would be out powered the Shinigami roles to the left and as he rights himself on his knee he holds his left palm out and braces it with his right hand. “Hadou No. 31 Shakkahō!” A red fire erupts from his palm and slams into Draconis making him stumble into the bushes.  The attack was flashy but the Shinigami knew that it was way to weak to finish it in one blow. That is when another Shinigami steps into view not to far from where the Hollow had fell in.  “Did you get it?”  the new comer ask.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2009)

A brief mutter of nonwords flutters across the breeze lazily wafting in through the window. It was the first sign of awakening, and the one attentively listening with every fibre of his being outside the door immediately sprung into action.

Third Division had two states. The 'Captain is awake' state, and the 'Captain is asleep' state. The lazy time of Third, when the Shinigami would enjoy themselves, sun, sleep, relax and socialise was coming to a close. Rastarious Shan-Vargeroth, former Captain-Commander, current Captain of Third Division and eldest living Shinigami, was waking up.

The door to his room literally exploded off its hinges to announce his rise. It would be fixed before he became aware of it. Rastarious, still regal and dominating, despite his many many years, stepped through the wreckage and out of his room.

"Eliza, distribute Hollow Hunt reports amongst the Fifteenth seats. Jared, collate and deliver the information reports to me in five minutes. Ysabel, assemble teams A through F in the main courtyard. Have Teams G, H and I sent on patrol."

The fourth, fifth and sixth seats of Third Division vanished rapidly. Rastarious worked hard and fast. They'd adapted quickly. They'd be in for it if they hadn't.

"Natalia," the third seat shivered slightly at the immediate change in Rastarious, as he finally realised what was missing, _"find my Vice Captain."_


~~~

It was late at night when Tobias slunk across school grounds, quietly slipping inside the workshop. Nicola waved at him, flicking the light on.

_"Turn it off,"_ he hissed, waving frantically, _"someone will see the light."_

"Ugh, fine," Nicola shook her head, flicking the light off again. "You are such a wuss."

"He lacks badass," Adam proclaimed, a serious yet joking expression on his face. Tobias sighed. More of Adam's bad manga references.

"Look, you'd better not be thinking about going back on this," Nicola pointed at Tobias threateningly, "I didn't go to the trouble of getting my dad's keys to have you jump ship at the last minute."

Sri, Nathan and Carlos were there as well. The six of them made up the core group of Tobias and his friends. They were all in this for the thrill, as well as for what would come. Dreams of something more than the common day-to-dayness of the world were common. And nothing was a key of better luck to a new world than a sword. Nothing at all.

A low pitched rumble shook through Tobias's skull. He could almost have sworn the room shook. It sounded ... animal like. But it was strange. Unnatural.

"Hey, did any of you guys hear that?"

"You're being paranoid," Carlos pushed Tobias, "Stop worrying. No. We heard nothing. And we'll listen closely for anything too. So go on, get."

Tobias smiled a little. Carlos knew how to make things happen. Yeah, this was what he wanted. This was what he'd do. Nicola flicked the light back on, and this time Tobias went with it. He'd need it.

On the hill nearby the school, where Tobias and his friends had been sitting earlier that day, the Hollow raised its head from the fading scent of Reiatsu it had tracked. The same Reiatsu had appeared nearby. Where the grating sounds were coming from. It lumbered forward.

Inside the workshop, Tobias had picked up the sheet of metal he'd been pushing to the back for weeks now. The one that wanted to be a sword. He could see it so well in the metal, that that was its true shape. He could see the shape any metal wanted to become. That was what he believed his gift amounted to. Finding the right shape.

So he put this metal through its paces, and began to shape and sharpen a blade. A well polished oak handle he'd made months ago he had brought along tonight, and he fitted the blade into the notch on the handle, ramming some binding nails and solder to create the connection. It was an ugly thing, but there was a beauty in the ugliness. He held it up, for both him and his friends to admire. It was at that precise moment that the world went to hell.

The wall to the workshop exploded in as the Hollow burst through it, shattering the light and plunging the six into darkness. What was next was a flurry of movement, screams, bestial roars and the flash of a sword as it momentarily caught the moonlight streaming in. The rest was darkness.

~~~

The cat Hollow yowled and complained and was thoroughly displeased about the whole affair, but no matter what she did, the hedgehog Hollow would not stop following her. Even if she raced away, it kept after her, and eventually caught up. Rán needed to slow down to hunt anyway.

She couldn't kill it or get rid of it. It was infuriating. So in a brilliant flash of logic, especially for a Hollow, she tried to get it involved in a fight with her prey and have her prey do the dirty work. This didn't work well, as the hedgehog neatly shot the Hollow full of spines, and then proceeded to get the best meat to itself. Well Rán wasn't happy with that. Not at all.

So she hissed and swung her claws, and tried to scare it off, but nothing worked. It had bonded to her. Or planned to make use of her. Or was going to attack her when her guard was down. She didn't know. And it was confusing and irritating and oh how she wanted to hit it but it was made of spines and hurt and this was really really sucky.

It even followed her over to the human world, though it seemed content to hunt down its own souls, rather than get in the way of Rán when she stalked humans. But Rán had no taste for them. They were boring and easy prey and never fought back. She didn't fight Shinigami though. Rán was fight crazy, but she wasn't an idiot. Surprisingly.

So Rán continued to run around the depths of Hueco Mundo, hunting and devouring hollows. And the hedgehog continued to follow her, and aid in her battles - even though she hadn't asked for it thank you - and share some of the meat she ate.

Rán didn't like it, no. But she couldn't change it. So she had to put up with it. Which was a very difficult thing for her. So she took it out on other Hollows. And if she'd been a spitfire of claws and fangs beforehand, that was nothing compared to now.

Rán was feasting on powerful spirits, moment after moment. She was only in it for the fights, but facts were facts. She was getting stronger. Much stronger.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

_Karakura Town_

At a quiet spot a few miles away from school was a small gun shop that sold a variety of fire-arms, but due to Japanese law they only sold side-arms. Unless you buy behind the counter of course.

Inside the shop is a young woman drinking a nice cup of apple juice. She wore clothing similar to that worn by bikers, complete with the gloves and trenchcoat.

"I want the Desert Eagle." A man in his twenties said. He looked nerdy, at least to the woman's point of view.

"Listen, kid." The woman said, placing her cup on the glass case. "A desert eagle is an impractical weapon. You have to be practically superhuman to wield it single-handed, plus a baretta is just as effective, but easier to handle." 

"But I want a desert eagle!" The man whined like a little boy.

The woman sighed. "Did I forget to mention that Desert Eagles cost more than a baretta?" 

The young man went outside the store, carrying a receipt notifying that he will recieve a baretta in 2 weeks. 

With her last customer gone, the woman closed shop, and went into at the shop's second floor. 

"Time to go hollow hunting." She said with a smile, a crossbow materializing in her hand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2009)

Rio and Bella had left the school and began to walk towards Bella's house, "You live kinda' far away don't you," he says after thinking about the address that she had told him, "Luckily I don't havce anything too important to do," he said with a shrug.

They continued to walk, little did they know that the two were emitting energy that no normal human could. And as they did so, they caught the attention of one massive monster, not too far away.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2009)

Lockon looked at the new captain that just appeared and mulled his words over in his head. It was quite confusing he couldn't tell if he was serious or just messing with him.

"Erm...well personally I don't believe it."

Serp eyes like daggers on his body, Serp put out his hand and grabbed the back of Nagis gee. Nagi reacted to Lockons statement by jumping out at Lockon sword out strecthed but then he felt a wrench and saw Serps hand holding him back. Serp knew nagi well enough to know he would do that.

Serp turned around and spoke, not even properly raising his voice. "Selena, could you come here please?"

Nagi turned to Serp, "Calling the wife I see." Serp gave him daggers as well.

Nagi backed away with a grin on his face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2009)

Selena paced forward, a bored look on her face. She kept it for posterity, but also as a facade of intent. She wasn't sure who exactly Serp was going to ask her to deal with.

"You called, Taichou?" she spoke languidly, her eyes passing over Nagi without any recognition of his words. She knew he didn't like that. And by the same extension, Captain Orochi loved when she did it. To anyone but him, of course.

The Vice-Captain's badge she wore on her upper left arm was something she saw Lockon spot. She was pretty obviously a Vice-Captain. And now she'd referred to this man as her Captain. It was pretty apparent now.

~~~

Mathias ran a hand through his hair and sighed. He was getting nowhere. No matter how much he practiced at his Kidou, he was making no impact. Rei was right, as much as he hated to admit it, he didn't have the talent. That wasn't going to stop him, but it did make things significantly more difficult.

So Mathias sighed, got up and wandered. The Captain of Thirteenth, Isis Neith, could be heard a few training zones over, drilling her seated officers. She made sure she saw each and every one of her Shinigami she could, so that she could bring them up to a higher level. Mathias couldn't stand before her, he got weak kneed around anyone higher than the Tenth Seat. So he usually skipped the unseated practice. He was sure she wouldn't mind one less Shinigami.

Still, no Hollow Hunting orders were coming through to him. He had nothing to do at the moment. So Mathias wandered out of Thirteenth, to see if he couldn't find something in all of Soul Society that would draw him in. Here's hoping.

~~~

Rán silently placed a foot on the ground, inching forward with every passing moment. She'd been tracking this Huge Hollow for the past hour, and knew it hadn't spotted her. It had surprised her greatly when it switched over to the real world, but she wasn't going to be thrown so easily.

It seemed to be stalking a pair of humans, but Rán had no care for them. They were always boring opponents. No, it was the Hollow she wanted. She'd get the drop on it, then they'd fight. It was the perfect - if simpleminded - plan.

The hedgehog Hollow was nearby, but far enough away to go unnoticed by the Huge Hollow. It was hiding its Reiatsu quite neatly, waiting for its own chance to join in. But it had already learned to let Rán go in first. It had to be her fight. Always.

So the Huge Hollow stalked the humans and Rán stalked the Huge Hollow. She just needed the perfect moment to strike.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

As the group of bandits got back to their hideout Reno notices a figure standing in front of the door. At first he couldn’t tell if it was one of his recruits or someone else. But it became painfully obvious as they neared the door. The man was gripping a bat in his left hand and was talking on a cell with the other. The bat was almost two thirds wrapped in tap and the Kanji for Dragon was tattooed into the wood near the tip. This was the classic trademark for the blue dragon gang. They were the Broken Swords fist rivals and it seems that they had followed them even out to this remote location. When the man spots Reno he closes his phone as a wide smile crossed his lips.  Bringing the bat up to his shoulder he begins to walk meeting the group half way. “Hey you Reno?” the man ask. Reno’s only response was to flip the man off with a rather unpleasant look spread across his features. The man just shakes his head as he drops the bat to his side. “I’ll take that as a yes, the name is Haru. I’m the new leader of the Blue Dragon. And I have come here personally to kill you. Any last words?” the man says with a smug attitude.

Reno just shakes his head a he brings his left hand to his face and squeezes the bridge of his nose between his eyes.  “Isn’t Haru a girls name?” Reno replies bluntly. The anger can be seen in the man’s eyes as he takes a step forward and swings his bat. 

-Outskirts of Karakura Town-

The Shinigami blinks as the other Shinigami comes waltzing out of the brush. “Where the hell did you come from?” Draconis just tilts his head at the question as a goofy smile crosses his lips.  “Just on patrol. When I heard the commotion I came running.” he says as the smile slowly fades. The shinigami scratches his head as Draconis words fall on his ears. “Whatever, and no I didn’t get him and you probably scared him away…” the Shinigami pauses in mid statement as he walks a little closer to the new arrival. “Did you say you were on patrol? What division you with?” He ask as the he tightens the grip on his Zanpaltou. Draconis eyes narrow at the question as he begins to speak.  “The Twelfth.” Draconis replies as he pulls his robes to the side revealing his insignia. The man’s eyes widen as he leaps back. “Liar, the Sixth has patrol in Karakura at this time! Who are you?!” he demands as he pulls his Zanpaktou into a defensive manner.  Draconis shakes his head.  “How unfortunate, I wish I had guessed the division correctly. Alas what is. Simply is.” he says as he pulls a Zanpaktou from his sheath. 

The Shinigami barely has time to react as Dracconis explodes from the spot he was standing in. Sparks flew as they crossed blades illuminating the sky. Steel on steel clashes echoes through the area as the two traded blows. Since the Shinigami was caught off guard by the sudden rush he was the one that was being pushed back as he lost ground. Sweat formed on his face as he knew he had to do something or this was going to end badly for him.   

-Somewhere in the U.S.-

Without another word Marcus slides his sword into the air opening a gate to the Soul Society. As it opens four Hell Butterfly flutter out and surround the group as they walk into the gate. As it closes shut they release a sigh of relief that ordeal was over. But it was another typical day for Marcus. Moments later another gate opens and they step out back into the Soul Society outside the Second Division. They are promptly greeted by the third seat. She waves her hand at them with a chipper smile across her face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2009)

With Ssob-

he waved goodbye to his captain and made his way home with his two team mates and room mates. "So, He failed to kill the hollow huh." Kigai thought to himself and smiled. "But still, they ran away and didn't harm anyone. That's good Ssob.. Very good." He stood up and walked towards his bedroom. "Now the captain commander will sleep!" He chuckled. 

Ssob, Kou and Ereki eventually made it to a nice sized house within the first divisions sector. It had three bedrooms, four bathrooms and a large living room where Ssob had set up a few weights to try and become stronger... but had no success with... "ah~~ sleep time~~" Ssob yawned and walked towards his bedroom. "YOU CAN'T JUST SLEEP!!!" Kou and Ereki shout pointing at all the clothes laying on the floor. "Before your mission, you freaked out and looked everywhere for your cape... SO CLEAN IT UP!!" Ereki shouts.


----------



## Serp (Jul 29, 2009)

With Serp and the others
"Selena I grow tired of this meaningless moment. Write up a reprimand to this young man, and make sure he gets a meeting before me so we can sort out his punishment."

And then looking at Nagi.
"Be sure to charge the 12th division the price of one Haori."

Nagi turned to Serp. 
"Thats cold man." And then he smiled. "I can't expect more."

Serp nodded to the two remaining captains, looked at Lockon and just passed his glare over him. "Let us leave." He said and started to walk back to his division.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

_After School_
"No I don't live that far." Bella said. "Luckily I don't havce anything too important to do," "Really, well you maybe want to go out sometime?" suddenly they caught the attention of one massive monster. Bella drop her books in fear and felt her knee's getting weak.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2009)

-Outskirts of Karakura Town- 

The Shinigami was franticly searching for a way to stop this strange being’s onslaught. His mind races as the sparks flew. Then it dawned on him, Kidou might get him out of this tough spot. Concentrating all his focus into his left hand he began to speak.  “Hadou No. 01 Sho!” he screams as he releases his Zanpaktpu with his left hand and then pushes that palm forward. Draconis felt an invisible force on the center of his chest. His eyes widen a bit as he is pushed away. Stumbling back Draconis almost loses his balance but quickly recovers. However this momentary break in action allowed his opponent to recover and go on the offensive. The Shinigami comes in with a flurry of stabs and swipes. But Draconis is easily able to evade or block the careless blows. This fact angers the Sixth Division member to no end and he unleashes a powerful side strike that Draconis is able to parry with his Zanpaktou. But the blow is so vicious that it shatters the upper portion of the blade. The real Shinigami, now breathing heavily, speaks up with a smile. “Looks like it’s over now. Your weapon is useless.” Draconis looks over his weapon before he drops it. As it falls it disintegrates back into Reiatsu.

 “You assume too much about an opponent you know nothing of.” Draconis says as the Shinigami’s eyes widen at what the sword just did. A sinister smile crosses Draconis’ features as the Shinigami backs up. Before his astounded eyes Draconis’ form shifts and mutates to that of a large claws monster.  Then with a deafening roar Draconis charges in and leaps into the air claws out stretched to attack. In sheer reflex the Shinigami swings his Zanpaktou but to his surprise, no his dismay Draconis shifts again in mid air turning into a small snake like Hollow. It’s mouth snags the Shinigami’s Zanpaktou and it begins to wrap it’s body around the blade rapidly. On the third revolution it’s form shifts again to a larger reptile like Hollow and on the down swing it snaps part of the blade off and sails toward the ground. Before the Shinigami could react to what had jus happened Draconis shifts again to a small mole like Hollow and burrows into the ground as he touches it.  In a fit of Panic the Shinigami first looks at his broken Zanpaktou then to the surroundings. Sweat pours down his face as he looks for any signs of his opponent. 

The man’s eyes widen in pain as he feels a sharp prick in his back. Looking down he coughs up a mouthful of blood as he sees a large barbed stinger jutting from his chest. As his vision begins to blur a very large scorpion like Hollow pulls itself form the earth. The barb shifts to a Zanpatou as Draconis assumes the form of the Shinigami that he is fighting. The dying man looks back and sees his own face staring into his eyes. “Wh…who are you?” he asks in a gasping pained breath. Draconis laughs at the question.  “My, so talkative in your last moments of life” Draconis remarks as he edges in closer.  “who I am is of little concern. Rather what I am is the question. And that is a Hollow. Now since I know you don’t know the name of your Zanpaktou nor the abilities I’ll give you a parting gift. It’s name is Senkouboruto. And it is a Kidou fire based Zanpaktou.” The Shinigami’s eyes constrict to the statement. Letting out a howl the man dies as Draconis bites into his neck.  

-Karakura Town- 

The thug swings his bat aiming to hit a grand slam against Reno’s skull. But the 21 year old is a little too light on his feet as he evades to the left then counters with a stiff thrust kick to the man’s sternum. Doubling over the man wraps his right arm around his stomach an allows the tip of the bat to bounce off the pavement. Backing up he grunts angrily as his whole faces shakes in an almost uncontrollable rage. With a loud scream he bolts forward swinging his bat wildly. Reno’s eyes narrow as he leaps back breaking his men up so they are not caught in the crossfire. A sly smile crosses Reno’s lips as the man quickly begins to exhaust himself as the bat misses it target or bounces off the ground. In a desperate move to end the fight the tiring thug  uses a large sweeping blow from the left. Reno, who was now tired of this charade, catches the bat between his rips and right elbow locking it tightly in place. He allows the man two good tugs before he releases his grip which causes the man to stumble back. Picking his moment Reno runs in and connects with a salvo of fist and kicks the reels the man. Then jumping into double spin butterfly kick Reno ends the combo with the point of his shoe to the thugs forehead splitting it open. The thug spins in place before he falls to the ground unconscious. 

Spitting to his left Reno shoves his hands in his pockets.  “Daichi, finish this fool with his own bat then dispose of the body.”  he says with a cold tone.  “The Blue Dragon will eventually learn not to send people after us.” A large man steps out of the doorway as Reno enters. Walking over he picks the bat up. Then walking over the Blue Dragon he lifts him up and shoulders him before walking off to complete his order.

-The Soul Society-

Marcus only shakes his head as the third seat of his Division form comes into view as he steps out of the gate. “Hey guys! How’d…… wow looks like you’ve seen better days Marcus. What’s the matter, not stealthy enough!” she teases as she walks up to the group with her arms folded behind her back. Marcus moves his right hand up to his mouth and rubs it for a moment.  “Funny Amaya” Marcus grunts with an annoyed tone.  “anyway it’s not like it was an assassination mission, just a little patrol.” he grunts. Amaya just smiles and winks as another voice speaks up.  “Speaking of Assassination Marcus.”  the voice says grabbing everyone’s attention getting them to turn around. When they see who it is they all quickly bow as Captain Kiyomi Sakamoto walks up. With a smile she lightly returns the bow.  “As I was saying Marcus, I think you are ready for your first Assassination Mission. What do you say.” Marcus eyes dart from side to side  “Yes Sir, but you didn’t have to personally come her give me my orders Sir!” Kiyomi just smiles as she walks up a little further.  “Nonsense, I always personally hand out any first Assassination Missions to my Onmitsukidō. She says as she passes Marcus by.  “Come by my office in a bit to get the full briefing.” she continues as she walks off. 

*Meanwhile at the Fifth Division Training Grounds*

“Captain Mckibben, Captain Mckibben!!” a young female Shinigami screams as she runs up waving both arms as she approaches a large man wearing a Captain’s Haori. Kenneth turns around to see one twentieth seats.  “Yeah lass, what do ya want?’ he ask with a smile. The young girl bows as she begins to speak. “I think I have finally got that Kidou down, come and see!!” she says gleefully. Kenneth smiles as he turns and follows behind his Officer. Soon they were standing in front of a training dummy and she was prepping herself for the Kidou by calming herself and centering her focus. Lifting her right hand she extends her palm to the target. She the braces her arm by wrapping the fingers of her left hand around her wrist. “Hadou No. 63 Raikōhō!” Kenneth’s eyes widen at the Kidou’s name but it was far too late. A massive explosion rocks the immediate area as the Kidou backfires. As the smoke and debris settle the two are covered in black ash and suit. A small flame eats at Kenneth’s beard. After blinking for a couple seconds the large man reaches up and snuffs the fire by grabbing at it.  “I..I dennea think ya are ready fer a chant less Kidou of that level Haruka.” he says with cough expelling a cloud of black dust as he patted her on the head comforting her as tears streamed down her face. “I’m so sorry she sobs.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

_The conclusion of an epic curbstomping.._
"I'll give you this Shiranui, you sure take a good beating," the 11th Division Procter guffaws, "I've never seen anyone keep getting up after being knocked silly that many times." 

"Thanks but I was just trying to crawl to the exit and find a corner to cry in," Kazuma groans. He lays sprawled across the sparring mat, sporting a vicious shiner under his right eye, and multiple slash wounds across his arms and midsection. 

The Proctor offers the young Nobleman a hand but Kazuma waves him off, "Hold on one sec...." and he spits out a bloody tooth, "Okay much better," he says, sticking his tongue into the missing gap where one of his front teeth used to be, "You guys have dental insurance right?" 

The Proctor rolls his eyes and helps Kazuma to his feet, "We'll evaluate your performance and you should know by the end of the week whether you've been accepted or not," he remarks, however its really only a formality considering Kazuma's noble status. 

Kazuma nods, staggering away unsteadily towards a door and exits. Then a loud banging noise can be heard and multiple curses.  

"HEY WHO TURNED OFF ALL THE LIGHTS!?!" Kazuma yells from the other side. 

"That's the broom closet you idiot!" the Proctor bellows.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> With Serp and the others
> "Selena I grow tired of this meaningless moment. Write up a reprimand to this young man, and make sure he gets a meeting before me so we can sort out his punishment."
> 
> And then looking at Nagi.
> ...



"Name and Division," Selena casually stated, turning her eyes on Lockon and flipping out a notebook from her robes. "I'd expect by now you'd know the price Sixth charges for a Haori, Amen'hoko-Taichou," Selena spared a quick glance at Nagi, also noticing Serp was leaving without a second thought. She sighed at the thought of having to catch up.

Turning back to the young Shinigami, she waited patiently, tapping her foot.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2009)

"Oh Captain Commander your so (grumble) I can just look at you all daaaay" Fumiko said with love in her voice. She still laid in her Kido based net fast asleep and dreaming of her favorite person the current Captain Commander. Fumiko now had many reasons for joining the Gotei 13 if asked, but her orginally goal was one of lust and fangirlism. She orginally intended to join just so she could fap to her friends about seeing and meeting the current Captain Commander face to face who unbeknowst to him was an idol around her parts.

As Fumiko went through the ranks her plan was to drug the Captain Commander with a kido based spell, but later learned it would take a hella lot of skill to make something like that. So she gave up the kido poison and instead went with some pills she had got on one of her trips to the human world. The bottle said it would knock any grown man out like a baby with only to pills, but to be safe Fumiko was going to use 4. Then after said Captain Commander was out like a light she would take pictures and have her way with him (), but she would never be able to set her plan into action.

Her dreams were crushed to learn she wasn't pick to be his VC and to make matters worse she was the VC of the former Captain Commander who decided to become the Captain of the 3rd division.

"Oh why Captain.......I know they are awfully big even with my VC uniform on would you like to.......! AHHHHHH!" The current Commanders face suddenly grew old and wrinkly with numerous battle scars on his body.

"FUMIKOOOOO!" The voice boomed out causing her to snap out of her dream hastly and breathing heavily.

"It...it even....in....my....dreams....he still........" Fumiko then felt a knawing feeling the back of her mind.

"I've got a bad feeling about something."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2009)

"Fumiko!"

Natalia, third seat of Third Division appeared nearby, spotting the Kidou net, "Quick, before he hunts you down! I don't want him to know we've intentionally not been telling him where you go when he's looking for you!"

Natalia handily severed a few of the bindings on the left side of the net, causing it to sag and dump Fumiko unceremoniously on the ground.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2009)

With Boss B.Irdy-

The humming bird hollow made her way through the dark city, her goal to find a nice soul to feast on. Sadly, she was having no luck FINDING a soul that night, truly she was better then this. "The souls should just come to me." she huffed. Twas then she noticed something odd walking around her territory. "Grr... what lowly worm thinks they can wander into my territory! we had an agreement!!!" she flew over to a tall building and looked down at the creature, It was Boss D.Oggy.. "Why is he here again!?" she grumbles. "It's my territory and those who are not worthy shall not enter it!"

With Boss. D.Oggy-

"Sniff..." His nose curled as he looked around and sniffed for something. "I know you're here... But it pisses me off i can't find you!" The Dog hollow arches his back and releases a blast of spirit and air. "DEMON HOWL!!!" he fires the blast three time into random buildings, the buildings erupting in an explosive flame. "WAAH!!!" people screamed and ran from them. "THIS IS MY ZONE!!! DON'T ATTACK THOSE IN MY ZONE!" B.Irdy pecked him on the head. "OI! SHUT UP YOU BIRD BITCH!" He looked around, growling. "Where did you go..." 

B.Irdy's eye twitched. "DON'T IGNORE ME PUP!!!" she went to peck him again when a large rumble was heard. "Eh!? what was that?" B.Irdy looked around. "FOUND YOU ASSHOLE!!" D.Oggy rushed off. "WHO SAID YOU COULD LEAVE!? YOU WORTHLESS PUP!"

D.Oggy jumped ontop of a building and took a deep breath. "DEMON HOWL!" He fired his shot into a small shack, destroying it instantly. "Damn it... did i miss?!" He grumbled. "What exactly are you doing?" B.Irdy asked, perched on top of D.Oggy's head. "Trying to kill someone. Get off me head." He shook his head, B.Irdy simply flew into the sky. "And then what will you do?" She asked. "I'll eat it, then i'll go and kill somethin else. I think my plan will work out. I put a lot of effort into it." D.Oggy says proudly. "It shows." B.Irdy sighed.

"THERE YOU ARE!!!" D.Oggy jumps down and pins something beneath his paw. "You little bastard.. thought you could get away from me..." He grinned, showing his large sharp teeth. "HAHA! YOU THINK YOU'VE CAUGHT THE GREAT BOSS B.UGGY!?" The little creature shouts, "STENCH CLOUD!" POOOF! A small green cloud enters D.Oggy's nose. "GUAH!!! IT STINKS!!!" D.Oggy puts both front paws onto his nose and starts to rub it to get rid of the stench.

"BWAHAHAH!! FEAR THE GREAT COCKROACH!!! BOSS.B.UGGY!" The little creature points at himself with one of his six arms and vanishes into a portal. "Hahahaha~" B.Irdy chuckles with her wing over her beak. "SHUT UP DAMN IT!!!!" D.Oggy snarls.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2009)

Rio heard Bella dropped her books and quickly turned to see the massive monster that had been following them, "What the hell is that!" he shouted, showing off his new dialouge color, "We've got to run!" he normally hated running from fights but this was definately an exception.

He grabbed Bella by the arm but she wouldn't run, her legs didn't seem to work. He gritted his teeth in frustration as he looked back at the monster. It was about to dive forward at them but he slung Bella onto his back and began to run.

It's arm crashed into the ground that they stood on seconds ago, "Gota' get away," he turned and saw the monster rushing at them from behind. He looked around and saw the few people on the street going about their business, however shooting Rio and Bella some strange looks.

"What is wrong with you all!" he shouts as he ran past them, "Run you idiots!" he continues to run but sees that the monster is quickly gaining ground on him, and he is soon cornered, "Dammit..." he slides Bella off his shoulders and drops his backpack.

He steps forward and gets into a fighting stance, "Guess I've got no choice..." he had been practicing his Capoeira for years but didn't know how well it would work against monsters. He ran forward, into a handstand and then pushed off the ground. He slammed his feet into the monster's stomach.

It howled but then slammed it's massive fist into Rio and he smashes into the wall. The hollow turns to Bella and slowly moves in, one step at a time, "Stop!" Rio says rushing at the beast once again, however it delivers a punch that sends him flying backwards.

He lands right on top of his backpack, causing it to tear open, sending books, pens, and pencils everywhere. The beast starts moving in towards Bella again. Rio focuses, trying to pull himself together to get to his feet. In his attempt at getting up he notices one of his pens exploding.

Rio looks at it curiously, "How did that..." he grabs all of the pens and shoves them into his pockets. He rushes forward and chucks one at the hollow. Right as it gets towards him he closes his eyes and focuses, the pen explodes and gets in it's eyes.

"I-I did it," he gets another pen out, pops the cap off and looks at it hard, "I can do this..." the ink leaks out slowly but doesn't drop to the floor, instead it expands into the air. Rio, getting sweaty now, focuses even harder and then ink forms into a rigid blade and stays solid without Rio's focus, "Now it's on..." the bloody and bruised Rio says, raising his weapon at the hollow.


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe, a tiny bug-like hollow, sat alone on the street, looking around nervously. He seemed entirely ill-a-ease, totally out of his element, and generally unhappy with the situation at hand. Why he was so upset and why he remained there was anyone's guess.

"Hi there little guy. What's your name?"

Joe spun around to see a human soul, a girl not more than 10 years old, looking down at him curiously. "Hey! What are you doing? You should be afraid of me. I'm scary." As he spoke, he tried to make a frightening pose. Being a tiny dome-shaped bug hollow, he failed completely. 

The little girl was not intimidated in the least. "Aww, you're just scared. Cmon, I'll take you home." 

Now being scooped up by the young hollow, Joe desperately tried to struggle free. "No, you're supposed to be _scared_! I eat people like you! Really!" His efforts failed, and the girl turned around to walk back to wherever she had been treating as 'home.'

...and found herself face-to-face with a large, much more menacing hollow. Needless to say, she screamed and ran away. With Joe clutched tightly to her chest. Joe was not frightened. "Okay guys, he's here! _Now!_"

Nothing happened.

"....I said _now!_"

Still nothing.

"....Crap. That's the last time we decide the bait with democracy."

Meanwhile, on a nearby building, Nie and Ase had become distracted from their ambush positions by a discussion on the advantageous qualities of devouring other hollows.

"Great taste!"

"Less filling!"

"Great _taste!_"

"Less _filling!_"

Back with Joe and the girl, the large menacing hollow was still in hot pursuit. The girl was screaming. Joe was telling the girl to run faster. The chasing hollow was slobbering. This trend continued for a few minutes before the menacing hollow managed to strike the girl in the back, knocking her over and releasing Joe from her grasp. 

"Ok, that's _it_. You mess with Joe, you get the...uh..._Royal Joe energy strike!_" Joe rolled into a ball, energy charging around him then firing out into a ball towards the hollow. The shot rang true, and the energy ball struck the hollow square in the face, tearing away flesh and felling the beast in one fell--

Oh wait. No. It just cracked the mask a little. Joe sighed. "Well. I'm gonna die now." 

But luckily, Joe's time on this planet had not yet ended, as the blow from the menacing hollow never came. Two hands had placed themselves over the hollows eyes, blinding it. The hollow tried to step forward, but found that another set of arms had grabbed its legs. And finally, a small UFO hollow flew into its back at full speed, bringing the unbalanced hollow to the ground, feet away from Joe.

"Well, it's about time you guys got here!" Joe looked angrily at the three hovering hollows, before turning his attention back to the big one lying in front of him. "And as for _you_, take _this!_" Again, he fired the energy ball into the hollow's face. Again, it had no effect.

"...Ok, team. Plan B. Time for King Jonias!"

"I don't know why we don't just _start_ with plan B..."

"SHUT UP THAT'S WHY!"

The three other hollows flew over to Joe and in seconds, they had joined together, forming a large, singular fighting force. The menacing hollow was just beginning to rise as Jonias came down upon it

...and fell onto the ground. Joe, the head, looked down to Ase, the legs. "Hey! What's going on?"

"I don't like the way you talked to me before. Your Plan A's never work. We should just form up at the start."

"Look, is this really the time to discuss this?" The menacing hollow tried to bite down into Jonias, but the arms grabbed its jaws, managing to hold it at bay. "See? Nie is being a team player."

"Look, I just think--"

"Ase, what are you?"

"...The legs."

"And do the legs have the brain?"

"No...."

"So what do legs do?"

"They _kick!_" Jonias' leg shot up, striking the hollow in the face, smashing through the mask, and embedding itself into the skull. 

"I was going for 'walk,' but that's good too." The now-not-so-menacing hollow tried to pull away, but King Jonias still had a grip on it, and with incredible strength, hurled the hollow over itself and onto the ground. Another series of punches pulped the head of the beast, and it fell limp.

Now victorious, the four small hollows separated and began consuming the big one individually. The little girl, meanwhile, was watching the four, totally starry-eyed. She did not understand that those were hollows just like the big scary one, just that those four had saved her from the belly of that beast.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 29, 2009)

Kioshi just as oblivious as ever as he walked around in the opening book still in hand. Nothing could break his focus once he began to read a book even more so a book that could help further his goal to be accepted by his father. Kioshi read every paragraph, sentence....hell every word over at least 20 times. It had gotten to the point that he had half of the book (which is 100 pages) memorized. He was so into it that he didn't notice he walked pass a group of guys who seemed to be part of the 13th the division.

Briefly Kioshi looked up as realization hit him that he was an a completely different place. He took in his surronds his cloudly gray eyes trying to find some sort of sign which he did.

"I've wandered over by the 13th division this time?" He questioned himself as he took another look at the sign. By this time the group slowly made thier way toward Kioshi and at the same time giving him cat calls.

"What's a pretty thing like you doing over here girly?" One of the guys called out. A loud clapping sound echoed out causing the group of gentlemen to suddenly hush. Kioshi stood with his book shut firmly in his hand. His hair covering his eyes as his hand tremble squeezing the book so much so that his hand began to go white.

"Did.....you just.....call me a girl?" He questioned in a deep sinister voice. A man who seemed to be a little who had a stubby bird stood infront of them with a grin.

"Yea....we did missy unless your one of those he's male" the breaded man wrongly pronouced. "So why don't you bring you pretty little self over here so we can-" before he could blink the man was on the ground out like a light. Kioshi's head slowly began to tilt up as his cold gaze meet the people infront of him.

"I.....AM....NOT....A.....GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRL!!" Kioshi screamed out in a fit of rage as his began to beat the mean as if he was a man possessed by a hollow. Kioshi seemed to let up for a brief moment until an unpleasant memory came back to him and he continued the assault with even more power.

_Early Morning_
"I'll make you proud.....father" the blond haired boy said as he left the house.  Kioshi walked out the house making his way toward the second division squad, but not before stopping at a nearby store to pick up his book. He arrived at the store not to long after leaving the house. 

"Ah Kioshi....we've got your book" an elderly man spoke from behind the counter. Kioshi greeted him with a bow as he went to the counter.

"Thanks you've always been so-" when he flet a hand touch his butt. Kioshi slowly turned around thinking to himself _"Guy must be some kind of sick bastard touching just touching me out of nowhere"_ he thought to hiimself. He looked to see a boy not much older than him with a smile on his face.

"Hey babe...you wanna do something later girl?" Kioshi stared out him eyes bugged out "Di..d...did you just...DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GIIIIIIIIIRL I'LL DESTORY YOU" Kioshi roared as he pounce on the poor kid nearly beating him to death.
_End_

A tired and out of breath Kioshi stood over the half-dead men eyes still filled with fire.

"No one calls me a GIIIRL!" he growled as he stood over the heap of what was orginally people, but were now a bloodly mess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2009)

Moment, moment, the right moment, she needed the perfect moment. Rán had narrowed her perceptions down to the Hollow completely. She just needed the right moment to jump it.

And then it came, and Rán was airborne, soaring towards it.

The Hollow had stepped back from Rio, preparing to add momentum to its next attack. But that chance never came. Rán was suddenly atop its head, her claws lashing at its mask and neck, hissing and yowling loudly and generally raising a huge racket.

The Huge Hollow was struggling, but Rán was digging in, trying to get her claws somewhere vital. She was going to take this.



cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi just as oblivious as ever as he walked around in the opening book still in hand. Nothing could break his focus once he began to read a book even more so a book that could help further his goal to be accepted by his father. Kioshi read every paragraph, sentence....hell every word over at least 20 times. It had gotten to the point that he had half of the book (which is 100 pages) memorized. He was so into it that he didn't notice he walked pass a group of guys who seemed to be part of the 13th the division.
> 
> Briefly Kioshi looked up as realization hit him that he was an a completely different place. He took in his surronds his cloudly gray eyes trying to find some sort of sign which he did.
> 
> ...



"HEY!"

Mathias had returned to his division just at the end to see the figure loudly exclaiming as such, surrounded by a mess of his fellow Squad mates. Well sure, they were a bunch of tools, but they were still Thirteenth.

"Just what the hell is going on here?" Mathias advanced on the blonde man.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2009)

With Ssob-

After a few hours of cleaning, he was allowed to go back to his room and pass out, The next morning however he snuck out quickly as possible. "Alright! now then, I wonder what i'll do today." He rubbed his chin and looked around, he wasn't sure what would be fun today. But being in the first division, he felt like under his captain there was a never ending amount of fun things he could do! things that didn't involve hurting... hunting... fighting... being in general contact with more then 3 people.... 

It was on his walk that he noticed a Vice captain.. one that would be impossible to miss in his sleeveless green coat, white pants, bracelets and belts.. The only shinigami who didn't wear black robes. "Hello Hokaze!" Ssob waved. "Eh? It's bug boy." Alex blinked. "Ah... that's mean vice-captain Hokaze..." Ssob pounted. "Eh, you'll get over it. The hells your vice-captain at? I wanna have a talk with him! I'll kick his ass for giving me a citation because of my wardrobe! the hell does he think he is!?" 

Alex storms off angered. "Ah, yes. Good to see you too." Ssob waved goodbye to Alex, obviously who wasn't paying attention... "now i can-" A black butterfly slowly landed on Ssob's shoulder before he finished. "Report to my office, i've got a mission for you." The Captain commanders voice speaks out. "Eh~~~~ again~~~?"


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 30, 2009)

With Belial

Hueco Mundo was a dreary place. Sand and darkness was about all there was. And the killing. Endless swathes of hollows killing hollows until the sands ran red with blood. A miserable, murderous, worthless place. In short, it depressed Belial. 

The hollow he had devoured hadn't helped any. Until recently, Belial had only eaten human souls, generally avoiding other hollows in general. Having eaten that hollow had given him a very strange feeling, one that was rather difficult and discomforting to try and describe. Needless to say, it wasn't a feeling Belial enjoyed.

A roar broke the silence around Belial. He sighed inwardly and turned to see a hollow standing nearby him, his stance a clear indication of aggression. It was a hollow roughly Belial's height, looking to be heavily armored. Tough plating rose from his shoulders and around all his head save the face, giving excellent protection against strikes in that area. And it had decided it wished to fight.

Belial was slow to rise, giving the other hollow the chance to charge forward. Apparently not one for subtlety, the hollow slammed into Belial, putting his not inconsiderable weight into the strike. Belial staggered back, but managed to stay upright by grasping onto the shoulder of the other hollow. Clawed hands struck at his body, but they failed to do more than scratch at the skin between the bony protrusions.

Striking back, Belial wrapped his tail around the hollow's leg, extending it into a whip of energy to burn into the flesh. He then swung his arm around and into the hollow's armored neck, hoping to force it to the ground. Unfortunately, the armor of the hollow held up to the energy whip, so its balance was not perturbed and the strike to the neck did little more than anger it.

Again, the hollow pushed forward, attempting to overwhelm Belial with sheer brute strength. Belial placed another hand against the hollow, but was surprised to find that he couldn't absorb the reiatsu of this beast. Did the armor offer protection against that as well? This left him no choice but to push back, matching his strength against his foe's. It seemed like neither hollow could deal serious damage to the other.

Then something caught Belial's attention. A form in his sights, standing nearby where the other hollow had been when it challenged him. The shape was very familiar to Belial; he had seen it many times before. But why...

In his distracted state, Belial had failed to notice an orb at the top of the hollow's forehead begin to glow. A beam of light shot out of it, striking his shoulder and searing into the flesh. Belial released his foe, falling back to the ground from the strike. The hollow stood over him, now with the distinct advantage in the fight, and gazed hungrily down at the skeletal hollow. It seemed Belial would be the loser of this battle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2009)

-The Soul Society-

 “It’s okay Lass, ya dinnea ‘ave t’ cry. It was a good try. Now why dinnea ya go get cleaned up. Nao run along ‘cause I willnae ’ave ya cryin’ anymor’” Kenneth says as he pats his cloths off. Haruka bows and with a smile runs off to clean herself. Kenneth turns and starts to walk back to his office. As he dose so he mumbles to himself.  “I think I may need a wee shower mahself an ah drink…” he says as he lets his hands fall to his side with a *pat*. As he nears his door he sneezes and a cloud of dust and soot flies everywhere and gets all over his door. To this Kenneth just shakes his head as he moves his left hand the top of his head and pulls it to his chin.

*Meanwhile 2nd Division Captain’s Office*

There is a knock at the door before it slowly opens. Marcus pops his head in as Kiyomi looks up from a file.  “Please come in Marcus and have a seat.” Marcus quickly obeys and steps in closing the door behind him. As he sits Captain Sakamoto pushes a file in his direction and allows him to open it before she continues.  “The picture you are looking at now is Jurou Nagasaki. He is a former member of the 11th division, Un Seated, about a month ago he turned treacherous and after almost killing several of his own squad members left the Soul Society for the human realm. Up until yesterday he has kept below the radar. But an attack on humans were recorded by our special reconnaissance team.” She motions for Marcus to turn the page and then continues.  “As denoted by the files kept by the Eleventh he is an excellent physical brawler with high marks in mid to close range combat. Any Questions?” Marcus examines the file then closes it.  “No Sir, this seems pretty straight forward. Sir!” Kiyomi folds her arms over her chest and leans back in her chair.  “Don’t get over confident Bruticus, it is believed he knows his Shikai and you don‘t. Since you have no questions you are to leave immediately.” Marcus bows as he stands and heads toward the door. Kiyomi catches him on the way out.  “Until further notice you’ll be getting your assassination orders from Amaya.” Marcus’ head kind of falls to this comment as he walks out the door.   

-Outskirts of Karakura-

Draconis has just killed his next meal. But trying to eat it in the form of a Shinigami was a bit difficult so he shift to his original form and digs in. The soul of a Shinigami was more delectable then he had remembered. The soul was fresh and full of Reiatsu. Not like the normal Wholes that he had gotten accustom to eating. At first  he wanted to savor the taste and the flavor but soon he was in a pure feeding frenzy as he even downed the rest of the Zanpaktou in two bites. With a happy belch he sits and begins to rub his tongue across the teeth of his mask looking for any trace of that flavor that might have been left. But just as always the hunger returns as the emptiness fills the area his heart once was. Standing Draconis decides it is high time that he hunt the waste of Huceo Mundo for a while. As he walked a dimensional tear opens up and he walks though. As it closes behind him he steps into the waste of Huceo Mundo. The air was crisp and full of Spirit Energy. The sands were hypnotically white as the moon shone brightly off the sand. 

He has little time to admire the beauty the waist as a large roar catches his attention. Turning around Draconis’ eyes befall a large cat like hollow with razor sharp four inch long fangs. The Cat’s tongue rubbed against the large teeth as it took a step forward. Drool gushes from it’s mouth as it eyed the small wolf like Hollow with hungry intent.  If it were possible for Draconis to smile a jagged one would be crossing his lips right now.

-Karakura Town- 

Reno walks into the central room of the complex with a tired look across his features. He had a lot on his mind and it showed.  Walking up to the table he pulls a chair out and sits. Then with a sigh he kicks his feet up on the table as the rest of the men that went with him walk in and dump what they had stolen on the table. Reno doesn’t even cut a glance as they sit. “What’s wrong boss?” One ask as he props his elbows up on the table. “Yeah you’ve looked very distracted since we’ve gotten back, you didn’t even want to kill that guy yourself!” another adds. Reno cuts a glance to his men as he pulls he feet from the table. Planting them on the ground he begins to inspect the take as he speaks.  “Don’t worry about it. I just gotta do some thinking on my own.” he says as he drops some of the merchandise back to the table. Standing he stretches.  “Tomorrow hock this stuff in the usual ways and you all can keep my usual take. Then deposit the rest in our general fund as always. I’m going to bed.” the men didn’t argue more money for them meant more money. As they gather the goods Reno walks off toward his room but pauses.  “I’ll be gone most of the day tomorrow. After you get everything done prep the rest of the gang to move. This location has been compromised.”  he adds assertively.  A few moments later his door closes behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With B.Irdy/D.Oggy-

"WILL YOU GET OFF MY HEAD!" D.Oggy tries to thrash and knock B.Idy off his head, she simply flies up and lands back down when he's done. "Grr...." He grumbles. "This is my territory. Since you are within it, you are lower then me. Lower then an ant, Those lower then me must be my servants. Now i wish to find a soul to eat." D.Oggy's eye twitched. "LIKE HELL I'LL DRAG YOU AROUND! GET THE HELL OFF MY HEAD! I'LL KILL YOU BIRD BITCH!" He tries to smack her with his tail but ends up hitting his head. "Damn... bird...."

BOOM!!! another loud rumble, similar to the one before. "I thought that cockroach left." B.Irdy spoke. "Dumb bitch, That rumble was the sound of a different hollow. Even i knew that." B.Irdy dug her claws into D.Oggy's back. "WAAH!!! CUT IT OUT DAMN IT!!!" B.Irdy adjusted herself. "Should your filthy blood have damaged my claws you will pay for it with your life." She commented. "Fuckin bitch..." D.Oggy grumbles.

"GRAAAH!!!!!!" A large hollow with scale like tattoos all over it's body and a head resembling that of a hammer heads walks out past a building. "GRAAAH!!!!" It shouts again, his body is humanlike, his hands large but only with four fingers. "Heh, Back off little bird, your skills aren't meant for battle!" D.Oggy chuckled. "Fine, But i'll eat his flesh anyway." B.Irdy flies up and lands on a building. "Like hell." D.Oggy grumbles.

"Graah!!!" The hollow lunges forward and tries to grab D.Oggy, The large dog simply jumps to the side and his wings begin to spin. "Demon cutter!" He charges forward, The large hollow tries to slap D.Oggy away but his hand is cut by the blades and he screams out in pain. "Fool!!" D.Oggy laughs and curls into a ball, allowing his blades to cut into the Hollows chest and cause him to fall to the ground. 

"Now i shall-""BIRD SONG!" The high pitched song causes D.Oggy to lose consciousness, only to awake in front of a stuffed bird. "Ah~ Delicious~" she smirked at D.Oggy. "B...bitch... my kill...." He coughed and forced himself to stand. "I'm sick of the human world.. I'm going to go eat hollows in hueco mundo." He grumbled and walked off through a portal back to where he belonged. "idiot~" B.Irdy smirked. "i fed some to you too." she looked down at her blood talons.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It was late at night when Tobias slunk across school grounds, quietly slipping inside the workshop. Nicola waved at him, flicking the light on.
> 
> _"Turn it off,"_ he hissed, waving frantically, _"someone will see the light."_
> 
> ...



Tobias woke rapidly. The moment he was aware of his own awakeness, he sat up in a rush, fragmented memories of the last night. Something...something had happened. But what?

"I see _you're_ still alive," an extremely bitter voice greeted the teen. He looked about in the darkness, trying to place it. A sigh emerged from the darkness, and a light switched on.

Tobias was lying on a futon, in the middle of a small room. Leaning against the doorway was Jackson, Nicola's father and the metalworking teacher at Karakura high.

"What's going on?" Tobias looked around, "what happened?"

"You happened," Jackson was angry, and Tobias felt fear. There was a hatred in his voice. Something he hadn't heard before, or wanted to ever again.

"You let yourself be pushed along, even though you and I both knew you didn't have the control to make something as important as an actual sword. Didn't you tell me once before that you needed the discipline to make one?"

Tobias blushed a little. He had indeed told Jackson that. To put the man off the idea that Tobias would have made a sword the moment he got a chance.

Jackson raised a hand, and Tobias could see his sword held in it. To Tobias's shock, the blade cracked, and began to fall apart, the metal quickly becoming nothing more than shards hitting the ground. A moment later the shards arranged themselves into a sheet, and then became the original metal sheet the sword had been made from. Jackson tossed the oak handle back to Tobias.

"It's called spirit power. Some people have it, and it emerges in various ways. For us, it's metal control."

Tobias stared in blatant shock. Jackson was the same as him. No, he was better. Tobias couldn't possibly break metal apart, or reform it at will, without tools. Without even touching it, Jackson had done something he couldn't possibly do.

"And when you use your spirit power," Jackson continued, "It attracts monsters called Hollow. And these Hollow eat the souls of their prey."

"The...the souls?" Tobias was staring, barely able to comprehend, "Then...then why am I still alive?"

"Because it got _distracted_," Jackson's voice was full of spite and anger here, and Tobias sucked in his breath at the venom in it. "Distracted by your friends. Distracted by my daughter."

And Tobias went cold. When a particular memory came rushing through his head from the night before. The last, pained, gasp of a friend.

Jackson flicked the light off, plunging the room back into darkness. "You're not yet recovered from putting all your spirit into that sword," he commented, "sleep until morning. Then get out of my house."


----------



## TheOftViewer (Jul 30, 2009)

With Belial

It was luck, really. The hollow had gotten ahead of itself, bending over to take a bite out of Belial's flesh, consumed by hunger. Not only did this distract him from Belial's actions, it brought him close enough for Belial to perform a counterattack. His tail whipped up, wrapping up and around the neck of the hollow. That alone did nothing, but the energy whip, arcing out and across the hollow's eyes, did plenty.

As the hollow stumbled back, screaming in pain, Belial rose to his feet, beginning to feel into the fight for the first time. Bringing his hands together, he slammed the fists into the hollow's face, striking the vunlerable wounded area and dropping the hollow. Things had changed quite quickly, but Belial would not let it turn back against him.

Belial's tail came forward again, a sharpened energy spike at the end of it. The spike was driven into the chest of the hollow, cracking the armor. The spike stuck again, chunks of the armor sent flying from the blow. The third strike completely broke through the armor, skewering the hollow.

The hollow's limbs were limp and its mouth bubbling, but apparently it remained alive. Belial was fine with that. A strike to the orb above its head assured that it would be unable to fight back. It was strange; earlier he had been very unsettled by the thought of eating more hollows, but now presented with the opportunity, he found himself craving it. This hollow would make good food.

"_Wait, leave him._" Belial looked up to see the form standing nearby him, the parrot-headed humanoid hollow. This was the form he had seen standing behind the hollow, and it was apparent now that he was indeed aiding this one. Belial was not surprised that there were others, but found himself annoyed that it was getting in the way of his meal. He sneered and moved back to his meal.

The pain was blinding. He had no idea what had happened, but Belial suddenly found himself lying on the ground next to the other hollow. His strength had left him completely; whatever that parrot-headed hollow had done had left him utterly helpless. The last thing Belial saw before fading into unconsciousness was that hollow standing over him, a mixture of slight annoyance and amusement on his face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

_*With Rio and Bella*_

As Rio was preparing to attack with his newly discovered power a cat like monster leaps on top of the giant beast and begins clawing at it. Rio watches in confusion, _"Wait, here's my chance!"_ he thinks to himself.

He charges forward and stabs his ink sword into the beast's stomach. He pulls the sword out and then slashes diagnolly across it's chest. The beast turns his attention from Ran to Rio and swings his leg at him.

The teenager leaps over the leg and stabs the blade down as he lands on top of it. He twists the blade in as the Hollow shouts in pain, "Now we're getting somewhere!" he pulls the blade out and cuts at the beast's chest once again.

He kept his focus on the large hollow, assuming that the smaller one wouldn't be much of a problem once the big one was taken care of, unforutnately he was wrong.

With Kirai-

The Shinigami leaps out of the way of the fire blast shot by the hollow but before he can go on the offensive a massive claw crashes down on top of him, "Crap-" he says right before he stabs his Zanpaktou into Kirai's claw, giving him room to escape. 

"Not so fast," he pulls his claw back and thrusts it forward, "Shockwave!" the attack heads straight for his opponent and he can't move in time to avoid it. The Shockwave hits him dead on, cutting him up and forcing him to hit into the side of the building.

People walking along the streets watch in confusion as the explosions take place. Kirai watches them, "Blasted humans..." he then turns back to the Shinigami, "They'll be all mine after I take care of you...damn annoyances," he slams both his hands onto the ground causing the ground to shake and knocking the Shinigami's balance off.

He spins around and slams him with his tail, "Inferno Blast!" the defenseless fighter takes the blast head on. Kirai slowly walks over to his defeated opponent, "Pathetic..." he opens his mouth wide open and thrusts his head downward at the Shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With Boss D.Oggy-

"Grrr..." He grumbled in a low voice and looked at the large creature standing in front of him. The beast wore a long coat of burlap, making it's face and body indistinguishable. "I'll kill you bastard." The creature just chuckled. "You will fail. Dog." D.Oggy bent back and released his Demon howl, but the creature simply avoided the attack. D.Oggy charged forward and slashed with his claws, the creature ducked and kicked upwards, knocking D.Oggy back. "guhh..." D.Oggy slid across the sands of hueco mundo before standing back up. 

"Just what the hell are you!?" the other hollow drops the hood to reveal, a circular head. "I am.. Jus Bon." He dropped the entire sheet, his body resembled that of a very tall skeleton. D.Oggy shuddered, "Jus Creepy." He commented. "You are jus jealous." Jus Bon jabbed his hand into the ground. "Can we Jus stop." D.Oggy blinked, It was then the hand shot from the ground and tried to grab his through. "THE HELL!?" He flipped back and landed on the ground. 

"In areas with dense reaitsu, my body can feed on it and lengthen that limb." He smirked. "Interesting, so since the sand is pretty much made of spirit..." Jus bon nodded. "Ok. Then i'll just get rid of the sand!"  D.Oggy began to dig violently. "You are not too bright." A small voice spoke to him. "YOU!" D.Oggy growls, noticing the small 6 inch hollow sitting on his nose. 

"You just have to go for the head, every part can extend and grow. but if the head does that it become a major weakness." D.oggy blinked. "JUST DO IT! in exchange for helping you, I'll take half of this hollow." D.Oggy growled and agreed to the exchange. "The guys small, he won't eat half anyway." He smirked. "Stupid bug. I'm a genius!" He charged forward and jumped into the air, D.Oggy spins his blades and curls up. "What is this!?" 

Jus Bon leans back and avoids the attack. "THAT DIDN'T WORK!" D.Oggy yells at B.Uggy. "Well that's cause you have to bash his head into the ground." B.Uggy comments. "That's not what you said before." D.Oggy blinked. "Plans change, you can't make a simple plan so listen to me!"  Jus Bon grew bored and buried himself in the ground. "JUST SHUT UP!!!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2009)

Kioshi snapped back to his senses as Mathias yelled out who seemed to have just returned. Kioshi looked around at the mangled, but still living bodies of numerous shinigami sprawled out on the ground groaning in pain and agony. It wasn't long before the memory of what traspired came crashing back into his head. Kioshi stared wide eyed as he rememberd beating up all these innocent people and for what? Calling him a girl? In his case yes it was a good enough reason.

"Damn" he muttered under his breath as he turned around to see an shinigami advancing on him. 

"Okay.....this isn't what it looks like" Kioshi began to explain until her realized how dumb it sounded. "Okay this is everything it looks like, but I didn't mean to do it honestly!" Kioshi yelled throwing his hands up. Though the more and more he thought about it the less convincing he seemed.

_With Fumiko_
Fumiko fell on the ground with an "Omph" rubbing her back as she stood up.

"Damn this thigs are getting.....Wait? Natalia?....! OLD MAN VARG IS AWAKE" She yelled out in complete shock as Natalia's words finally sunk in. She hadn't expected him to wake up so soon normally she get's alteast an hour's nap before he wakes up.

"What the hell are we standing around here for let's buckle!" Fumiko grabbed Natalia by the color of her room and began flash stepping her way back toward 3rd division. As Fumiko liked to call him in secret Varg was a rather stubborn and strict old man. Being former CC of the Gotei 13 it wasn't to surprising to her, but man did she have to go through some shit with him.

It wasn't long before Fumiko had made it make to the 3rd divisons area, but she wouldn't dare stop anywhere near Varg.

"Okay" Fumiko sighed "Natalia we just walked in like nothing happened and I was just out doing an errand" though in the back of her mind she knew it wouldn't be that easy.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With Ssob and the Captain Commander-

"GULP!" Ssob sat outside a large golden double door, The entrance to the captain commanders office. "You may enter." A voice speaks kindly. Ssob gulps again and walks into the office. It's massive in size, though it seems to be missing one entire wall, resulting in many pillars and a good view outside, showing most of seiretei. "It's pretty." Ssob thought as he looked out over everything. "Indeed." Kigai smiled, he sat at the single furnishing in the entire office, his chair at his desk.

"Ssob, You fear fighting correct?" Kigai asked, Ssob simply nodded his head. "I figured as much." Kigai chuckled. "You see, I dislike fighting as well Ssob. I wish for the wars to end... I wish hollows could live peacefully, but as long as they attack humans and consume souls we can not allow them to do as they please. Do you understand?" Ssob nodded his head. "I'm giving you a special assignment, I will inform you of it's contents and then i want you to tell me if you think you can handle it, do you understand?"

Ssob nodded his head once more. "Good, I am going to put together a team for this one Ssob. The first part of your mission will be to gather up three people you would like to take with you. The second part of this mission will involve going to the human world. There is a chance that there will be a hollow attack on a school. Once at the School, I want you and your team to protect the north, south, east and west sides of the building. Four members would be best, any more and things could get confusing you understand."

Ssob simply nodded again. "I am not sure of the number of hollow that will attack, nor the strength of them. But i am sure that, thanks to the 12th and 8th divisions. Hollow have been appearing around the school's vicinity at an odd rate. Now, of your three teammates, i would very much like you to take the 10th seat, Kuzusu Kobotsu." Ssob scratched his head. "I don't know who that is... but can my other two choices be Kou and Ereki?" He asked.

"Of course, It's up to you who you take. I would just like you to pick Kuzusu." He smiled again, this time with a more "You will." Look on his face. "Ah... yes... I'll take him..." Ssob blinked, Kigai's innocent and hurt face could somehow give the impression of deep anger... It was hard to explain just what Ssob felt.. "Then, 25th seat Kou and 24th seat Ereki shall go along with yourself and 10th seat Kuzusu." Ssob nodded. "Very well, I shall inform them of the mission and have them meet you at the gates to the human world within ten minutes." 

Ssob bowed and walked out of the room. "WHAT JUST HAPPENED!?" he thought to himself. "Now only did i accept the mission... but i have to work with a guy i don't know and order around my two roommates!? What horrors i reap for myself.. in my previous life... was i an evil man? did i harm people....? Is this gods punishment for my sins? Not true hell but the hell of living!?" He tried to avoid speaking to himself in public, he did that in school and as such.. had no friends....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> _*With Rio and Bella*_
> 
> As Rio was preparing to attack with his newly discovered power a cat like monster leaps on top of the giant beast and begins clawing at it. Rio watches in confusion, _"Wait, here's my chance!"_ he thinks to himself.
> 
> ...



This human was getting involved in her fight. _Her fight!_

Well R?n wasn't about to put up with that. But wait. This human was fighting back against a Hollow. Humans weren't supposed to be able to do that. Maybe that meant _he_ was worth fighting too.

R?n smiled, though a smile from a cat looked more dangerous than you'd think. It was fitting though. Raising a paw high, she concentrated her Reiatsu in it. Fire erupted around the hand, and she swung it down into the mask of the Hollow. R?n didn't often use her Strike Blazing Claw, because most Hollow caught wind of it and shook her off before she could hit. Since this one was distracted though, it only realised the danger too late.

R?n rode the falling Hollow to the ground, leaping off it lightly. She quickly tore out the best meat, that which is contained just below the neck, so if it did fade at least she'd have the good stuff. Then she looked at the human, back arched, growling. She'd see if he ran or stood his ground. Either way, this would be fun.



cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi snapped back to his senses as Mathias yelled out who seemed to have just returned. Kioshi looked around at the mangled, but still living bodies of numerous shinigami sprawled out on the ground groaning in pain and agony. It wasn't long before the memory of what traspired came crashing back into his head. Kioshi stared wide eyed as he rememberd beating up all these innocent people and for what? Calling him a girl? In his case yes it was a good enough reason.
> 
> "Damn" he muttered under his breath as he turned around to see an shinigami advancing on him.
> 
> "Okay.....this isn't what it looks like" Kioshi began to explain until her realized how dumb it sounded. "Okay this is everything it looks like, but I didn't mean to do it honestly!" Kioshi yelled throwing his hands up. Though the more and more he thought about it the less convincing he seemed.



"You just happened to beat a number of division members to a pulp, okay, sure." Mathias put a hand to his head, shaking it from side to side.

"Oh man, what am I going to do about this? I'm the one who walked into this situation, so I'll have to make a report. What if one of the higher seats ask me about it? What if the Vice-Captain has to ask?"

Mathias hated being in front of people of rank. He was slightly afraid of them. Of the difference between him and them, and the knowledge of just how long the road to him becoming worthwhile was.

"Who are you anyway?" Mathias asked, rubbing his head and looking at Kioshi.



cjones8612 said:


> _With Fumiko_
> Fumiko fell on the ground with an "Omph" rubbing her back as she stood up.
> 
> "Damn this thigs are getting.....Wait? Natalia?....! OLD MAN VARG IS AWAKE" She yelled out in complete shock as Natalia's words finally sunk in. She hadn't expected him to wake up so soon normally she get's alteast an hour's nap before he wakes up.
> ...



"Fu...mi...ko..."

A division member slumped around the corner, spotting his Vice-Captain. He looked half dead, as he struggled towards her, "He's...doing...drills..."

Rastarious Shan-Vargeroth drilled his Shinigami constantly. He still managed to spring them on his Shinigami at surprising times, so they couldn't get wind of it beforehand and escape.

The division member collapsed, completely spent.

"I had a task," Natalia quickly yelled out to herself, "I was allowed out of the Division, I'm not late!"

She vanished, heading towards the yelling voice. As Third Seat, she was meant to be leading the Shinigami on the grounds, and directing the other seats.

For Fumiko, it was a little more concerning. Rastarious treated his job as a Captain with relentless seriousness. He expected the same from his Vice-Captain, who should be by his side at the time.

Tardiness was not appreciated. Run, Fumiko, run.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

With Dokuro-

He leaped from building to building keeping an eye out for any problems taking place among the Shinigami. He spots three men surrounding a single female and he's eyes shoot open wide. He leaps down and crashes in between the group.

"What is this!?!" He shouts, "Uh, Hello Vice Captain Dokuro, we were just talking about-" but the man is cut off, "Talking? There are three males here, THREE," he says holding up three fingers, "And one female!" he says pointing at the woman and holding up a single finger with the other pointing at her.

He reaches towards his Zanpaktou and the three men run away in fear, "OI! WAIT!" he shouts as he pulls out a pen and pad, "I haven't given you your citations!" he shouts waving it in the air, "Oh I'll find them..." he says in a dark tone. The woman slowly backs away.

He soon spots a familiar face and frowns, "Vice Captain of the 7th Squad Alex Hokaze," he says in a dissappointed tone, "Where is your Shinigami Robe?" he asks raising an eye browl and his pen and pad.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

"Vice Captain of the 7th Squad Alex Hokaze," he says in a dissappointed tone, "Where is your Shinigami Robe?" he asks raising an eye brow and his pen and pad. Alex stops and raises a brow and turns his head. "THERE YOU ARE YOU SON OF A RAGING BITCH OF A HOLLOW!" Alex marches over to him and holds up a hand full of Citations. "WHERE THE HELL IN THE RULE BOOK DOES IT STATE I HAVE TO WEAR BLACK!? he shouts. "Black is ugly. Black makes you blend in. Black makes you look fat. Black is like the night, Boring and no one really enjoys it. Black is like your mothers face, It absorbs everything it sees. course in your mothers case that's food."

he throws the citations into Dokuro's face. "THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!" He grumbles. "I wear this so i can fight to the fullest! it's thin, it breathes, it stands out so i can't hide. Not being able to hide forces me to learn to dodge better. thus making me a better fighter all around, the lack of armor makes it easier for attacks to hit me, thus forcing me to increase my defense! You see! This is better then the shinigami robes! in fact, this is like training robes! you understand!? No, how could the lap dog of a pacifist understand a warriors heart."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

Kumiko had gotten so bored that she decided to duel some of the noobs. Most of them were battered and bruised. Luckily they were all members of the Fourth Division so they knew how to heal their wounds. Kumiko scoffed and pointed her sword at a noob he wasn?t fighting. ?Are you going to fight or what!? she yelled. Her unlucky victim was a young pink-haired boy dressed in shinigami garb. ?I?m?so?sorry!? the boy stuttered. He then started to cry. The other noobs all shivered.

Although they were new, they knew the Vice-Captain?s number one rule. No crybabies. Kumiko walked over to the boy and bent over, so she could see him eye-to-eye. The boy started to cry even louder and Kumiko?s eyes flashed red. She then slapped the noob so hard that his face was red. The boy fell on to the ground and started to cry. Kumiko towered over him, which revealed how short the boy was since Kumiko was petite and small. Kumiko grinned and said, ?Grab your sword.? 

The boy wiped a tear and managed to say, ?I left my sword back at the base? I thought that we weren?t going to fight since we are the fourth division?? Kumiko gritted her teeth. This kid was an idiot. People like him gave the fourth division a bad name. Kumiko skipped away from the kid and said, ?I?ll be reporting this to the captain. We may be the fourth division, but every one of you needs combat training.? 
The noobs sunk their heads low in shame as Kumiko cheerfully skipped around them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

Dokuro doesn't bother to look at Alex, he simply writes something in his pad, "Our Shinigami robes show that we are one united front, it strikes fear and respect into our opponents," he picks up the pace of his writing, "I did not choose the colors of our kind, it has been the same for generations and always will be, whether you like it or not."

He tears the paper off of his pad and sticks it to Alex's forehead, "As for more mother your correct she was a filfthy terrible excuse for a woman and I would have preferred to be raised by dogs. Now that citation represents all of previous citations that you've thrown out, so it represents about 27," he rips off another one and sticks it to his chest, "And that is for ripping up your previous citations."

"You may say whatever you please about me, I simply don't care about a warmonger's opinion about how I do things," his reiatsu begins to blow and his clothes begin to wave in the it, "However if you comment about my captain again you will be recieving more than just citations," he says gripping the hilt of his zanpaktou.

*With Rio and Bella*

He watched the cat as it assisted in taking down the hollow, or better said he assisted it in taking the hollow down. He raised his sword, "Fine, you wana' go too? I've gota' way to defend myself from monsters like you now," he gripped his blade tightly and rushed forward.

The cat leaped up high in the air, Rio watched it, not sure of what it would do next. It came crashing down like a comet and all Rio could do was narrowly block the attack. He fell to the ground but atleast managed to push the creature away.

He noticed that Bella was very close to the cat but it payed her no attention, only focusing on Rio, only focusing on the fight, "I better see what else I can do," he reached into his pocket and took out two pens.

He slammed them into the ground before the hollow and they exploded in ink. The cat ran forward and Rio's eyes lit up. He clenched his fist and the ink hardened, trapping all of the cat's feet.

"Here's my chance!" he gripped his blade and rushed forward, preparing to strike when he gets in distance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2009)

Rán yowled, loudly, as the man ran in, and her body lit up with fire. Blaze Burst was a technique in which Rán's body was covered in flames, making her more dangerous than ever before.

The ink began to melt under the heat, and Rán leaped up, soaring high into the air, preparing to dive on Rio. But she'd already fought a Hollow, and used her Strike Blazing Claw. She was running out of power, and her flames went out mid pounce.

Rán landed on the ground right where she had been before, and the ink hardened around her feet again.

Eyes alight, the human approached, sword in hand.

From out of nowhere, a spine flew down from the sky, impaling itself deeply in the ground between Rán and Rio. The next one was closer to Rán, and the third hit the ink covering her front right paw. It cracked, and Rán ripped her paw out, breaking the other ink holds and diving off to the side.

Even without enough power to use her fire, Rán was fast. Very fast. She disappeared over the horizon rapidly.

Out of sight, his Reiatsu muffled, the hedgehog Hollow began to slink away as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

"You may say whatever you please about me, I simply don't care about a warmonger's opinion about how I do things," his reiatsu begins to blow and his clothes begin to wave in the it, "However if you comment about my captain again you will be recieving more than just citations," he says gripping the hilt of his zanpaktou. Alex grinned and placed his hand on his Zanpakto. "Oooh? Goth bitch has some mommy issues huh?" he slowly draws his blade. "I don't give a darn about your citations, you can take them and feed them to your mom."

He then crumbled up the two and cut them in mid air. "Better yet, feed them to that bitch dog you wanted for a mother. I'm sure she likes the taste of bull shit. Dogs eat their own vomit right? you ever do that? i'm sure you did. Saying you wanted to be raised by dogs, Explains why your so angry. You're used to brown nosin people. Gettin your way with things right? shovin that nose right up into their asses and takin a big whiff. Smell good don't it dog boy? He smirked.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2009)

Fumiko paced back and forth right down the hall from where she could here her captain barking orders. Her only real salvations 3rd seat Natalia ditched her so she wouldn't get in trouble. To Fumiko that was totally inconsiderate only thinking about herself and not the safety of her superior. Fumiko could waltz in and stand next to him as if nothing happened, but Varg as she called him was to old and wise to fall for a cheap ploy like that.

"Come on Fumiko *think*!" Her gaze slowly began to decend on the fun bags poking out infront of her, but that thought was quickly erased out of here mind. _"Not only will I be in deeper trouble, but he's the only guy my assets won't work on!"_ she screamed to herself. Time was slowly ticking by and she had to think of something quick of be more late than she was now. Fumiko watched as a division officer walked down the hall in Fumiko's direction.

A little light bulb went off in her head as she watched this poor unsuspecting man was going to become her pawn. Fumiko was a nice and genuine girl, but a little deceptiveness was good from time to time and this time was perfect.

"Ah excuse me" she said waving the man down who walked over to her. Fumiko wrapped her arm around the mans shoulder and slowly walked down the hall toward her captain. Ever so silently she picked the man with out notice and.

"AHHHHH!"

Fumiko chucked the unsuspecting man right at her captain while at the same time running towards him.

"Captain WATCH OUT!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2009)

Age was something Rastarious didn't like talking about, but some of the effects had already settled on him. One was twitchiness. He didn't think before he acted in an emergency. Not a good feature for a Captain-Commander, and it was one of the reasons he did eventually consider retiring from First.

Still though, as the Shinigami came flying in towards him, Rastarious ducked and stuck a hand out, palm open, and struck him right in the gut. The Shinigami went limp, completely winded and out cold from the blow. Rastarious blinked a few times as he placed the Shinigami as one of his seated officers.

Natalia quickly grabbed him and pulled him down amongst the others, so that they could make sure he wasn't too hurt. A surprise attack on Rastarious to showcase stealth abilities and impress him had occurred once in the past. Third Division had been little more than a crater for about a month after that.

"Taichou, are you okay?" Fumiko waved from where she had just entered the training grounds.

Rastarious just looked between the unconscious Shinigami and his Vice-Captain.

"He tripped," Fumiko beamed.

None of the Shinigami in the crowd bought it. They all ducked.

"FUMIKO!" Third Division shook.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

He then crumbled up the two and cut them in mid air. "Better yet, feed them to that bitch dog you wanted for a mother. I'm sure she likes the taste of bull shit. Dogs eat their own vomit right? you ever do that? i'm sure you did. Saying you wanted to be raised by dogs, Explains why your so angry. You're used to brown nosin people. Gettin your way with things right? shovin that nose right up into their asses and takin a big whiff. Smell good don't it dog boy?" He smirked.

"I'm sure family is a touchy issue for you, considering the issues you've had with your sister," he says calmly, "Yes I have read files on many of the Shinigami, yours of course of not the most interesting to say the least but your tough guy act is very humorous, most likely to cover up the fact that you could not protect your sister, or even find her for that matter," his usual better judgement begins to slip, saying things he would normally stay away from.

"Or maybe the attitude is meant to disguise your true weakness," he says, his face not changing. Though he knew that Alex as well as the other Vice Captains were skilled in combat but he didn't bother to admit it, "How about a quick sparring match?" he draws his Zanpaktou, "Maybe you can prove me wrong."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 30, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

Reno stretches as daylight breaks though his window. With a large yawn he scratches his head as he plops his feet over the side of his bed. With another yawn he stands to his feet and walks to the nearest bathroom. As usual, for this time of the morning, the complex was devoid of life and the short walk was peaceful. After using the restroom Reno breaks and takes a shower. Some time later his is dressed and fully awake now. His mind was sharp and focused on the task at hand. He mulled over his thoughts as he opens the door and steps out onto the streets of Karakura. After ’barrowing’ a bike from a paper boy Reno is off. His destination was the oldest known building in the city, a massive Library, and it sat clear on the other side of town. Pumping hard Reno makes good time as he ramps off things when he can and cruises down back allies when he can. Several hours later he kicks the stand on the bike and places it in a bike slot. Looking up he gets an odd chill down his back as he looks up to the massive complex of a library. Shaking off the uneasy filling he begins to walk not knowing what he will find out here today will change the course of his life forever. 

-The Soul Society- 

Marcus steps out of his Captain’s office with a bit of a dismissible look on his face. Not looking where he is going he runs slap into Amaya. Marcus eyes widen with surprise as he takes a few steps. Back looking up he starts to apologize, well that is until he sees who it is that he ran into. A vein in his forehead slightly pops out as he raises his left hand and balls it into a fist. But before he could say the first word Amaya quickly pulls her had up to his face and places her right index finger on his lips. “Shhhhh don’t say a word…. AND WATCH WHERE YOU’RE GOING!!” She says but afterwards she takes a steps back and lets out a bit of a giggle. Marcus’ arm drops back to his side. He didn’t quite know what to think about that. After an awkward moment of silence Amaya pulls a small photo out of he robes and hands it to Marcus. As he takes it from her she starts to speak. “That is the most current photo of your current assignment. The reconnaissance team took it yesterday.” With a smile she begins to walk away, but with a short pause she slightly turns back to Marcus. “Don’t die on me now, I wouldn’t have anyone to pick on then.” she says with a wink and then as she blew a kiss she disappeared around the corner. 

Marcus shakes his head as he pockets the picture. In all his time and experience he still hasn’t figure out women. Popping his neck he begins his shuffle again as he walks toward the nearest exit. Swinging the door open he draws his Zanpatou and steps onto the division grounds. As a Hell Butterfly shows up he plunges his sword into the air opening a gate. Sheathing his weapon he steps into the gate and begins to walk as it closes behind him. In the next moments he is stepping back out into the Human World. A low wind picks up the sands in the area and Marcus shields his eyes from the blaring sun.  Before him stood a warehouse complex and somewhere within his mark.

-Huceo Mundo-

The large cat like Hollow steps down off the dune he is standing on. If only it knew then trouble it was about to be in. Draconis laughs manically out loud as his body begins to twist and contort. A trunk and tusk sprout from it’s mask as Draconis’ body expands to the size of a large mammoth like Hollow. With a loud trumpet he makes his intentions know to the now rattled looking Sabertooth Hollow. Never the less the cat shakes it’s fears off as it begins to charge his now much larger adversary.  The only things running though it’s mind is to get on his opponent’s back and open a can. But as it leaps Draconis has already anticipated the cat’s mode of attack and shifts to a smaller humanoid like form. As the cat sails overhead Draconis reaches up and grabs it by the hind leg and pulls it to the ground hard. An explosion of sand erupts in the wake of the attack. Draconis, still in his fit of laughter, pulls his weight to the side and spins hard pulling the large cat into a vortex like spin. At the apex of this move Draconis relinquishes his hold and sends the cat sailing headlong into the dune it came off of. 

The only downside to this is that now Draconis was very dizzy and he stumbles around  as he tries to steady himself. The cat pulls himself from the sand and sees that his adversary is stumbling around. Taking this as the perfect opportunity to strike it charges. But astute as Draconis is he sees the cat coming and formulates a plan. Sadly in his impaired state he gives his move away as he too soon shifts changing his for to that of a small mouse like Hollow. Seeing a golden opportunity the cat slams the brakes on slowing his pace. When in striking range he slams his right paw down onto Draconis small form.  A moment later he pulls the small frame from the sand and dangles Draconis over his head. “Not to smug now are we my little shape shifter.” He gloats as he begins to open his giant maw.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

"Or maybe the attitude is meant to disguise your true weakness," he says, his face not changing. Though he knew that Alex as well as the other Vice Captains were skilled in combat but he didn't bother to admit it, "How about a quick sparring match?" he draws his Zanpaktou, "Maybe you can prove me wrong." Alex's hand began to shake, causing a slight metal clanking sound to occur between his guard and the blade. "You lousy son of a bitch... going into my file...." His eye twitched. "Fine... I'll accept your sparring match." He pointed his blade at his fellow vice captain and released all the spirit he could. "But i'll kill you for what you said."

With Akugi-

"Sigh~~" she was laying on a couch in her office. "Kigai~~ you naughty boy~~" She snickered to herself and turned to her side, scratching the underside of her left breast. "TAICHO!" The door flung open. "huh?" Akugi sat up and yawned, the left side of her robe almost revealing her chest. "T...taicho! Pu...put your... put your breast away!" Kumiko blushed and turned away. "Aw~~ But it feels nice~~ you do it too~" she reached around Kumiko and tried to open up her shirt. "TAICHO!" Kumiko shouted angrily. "hehe~ just kidding~" Akugi adjusted her robe and yawned.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

"Sigh~~" she was laying on a couch in her office. "Kigai~~ you naughty boy~~" She snickered to herself and turned to her side, scratching the underside of her left breast. "TAICHO!" The door flung open. "huh?" Akugi sat up and yawned, the left side of her robe almost revealing her chest. "T...taicho! Pu...put your... put your breast away!" Kumiko blushed and turned away. "Aw~~ But it feels nice~~ you do it too~" she reached around Kumiko and tried to open up her shirt. "TAICHO!" Kumiko shouted angrily. "hehe~ just kidding~" Akugi adjusted her robe and yawned.

Although Kumiko had enjoyed the female cleavage, she was clearly embarrassed. Her face was red like a tomato and she turned away, not bothering to look at her captain. Captain Akugi yawned and asked, “What did you come in here for anyway?” Kumiko slapped her forehead; she had almost forgotten why she come to see the captain. “The new guys are weak. They’re complaining about fighting and crying like babies. They need to see some real combat.”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

"You lousy son of a bitch... going into my file...." His eye twitched. "Fine... I'll accept your sparring match." He pointed his blade at his fellow vice captain and released all the spirit he could. "But i'll kill you for what you said."

Dokuro readied his weapon and released a massive amount of spirit as well, "Then let us begin, the fight to discover if your all talk or not," Alex was the first to strike, no suprise there. The two clash blades, the wind in the area shooting like bullets. 

Dokuro hops back a few feet and then goes forward himself, ending in another clash. Alex continued to lift his blade and strike down over and over again, "Not too tactical when angry I suppose," he moves to the left to avoid the strike and then slams his hilt into the 7th Squad Vice Captain's chest, "Hardly the qualities of a Vice Captain," he says before the two clash once again.

With Saito-

He finally arrives in the Human World, hand on the hilt of his weapon and ready for anything. However, he sees nothing of interest in the area, "Really..." he thinks back to what he was told before he left.

_"There have been a mass of hollow attacks of late and we've most many good men,"_ Saito sighs, "Well if so many men have been lost then where the hell are all these hollows they were talking about," he leaps from building to building insearch of them.

With Rio and Bella-

Rio's heart is beating fast and is slightly out of breath, "I don't know what happened but..." his sword reverted back into ink and it splashed as it hit the floor, "We made it out alive."

He turns to Bella and then rushes over to her, "Are you alright? I don't know what that thing was but atleast we're not dead," he feels the bruises all over his body and wipes some blood off of his forehead, _"Whata' rough day..."_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

As Saito was jumping from building to building, two red eyes followed him. Edelmiro hid from sight and watched his prey. He wasn?t a captain or vice-captain, so it should be an easy kill. However, Edelmiro had learned never to underestimate a shinigami. He had to be careful if he was going to win this. ?Here I come,? he whispered. Edelmiro then leapt from the dark alleyway he was hiding in. 

He rushed at Saito at high speeds, his tongue hanging out of his mouth. ?Prepare to be eaten Shinigami!? he yelled savagely.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

He rushed at Saito at high speeds, his tongue hanging out of his mouth. “Prepare to be eaten Shinigami!” he yelled savagely.

Saito quickly turned and blocked the monster's mouth with his Zanpaktou, "Now this is what I was waiting-" but Edelmiro crashed him into a nearby building. He quickly got to his feet and on top of a new building.

He spun his sword around in his hand, "So, you're one of the bastards that have been eating Shinigami?" he stops spinning his sword and clenches it tightly in his hand, "Well I'm about to end your little buffet right now," he leaps at the hollow and swings his sword down but Edelmiro hops to the side and avoids the attack.

He pounces at Saito once again but he blocks the attack with his sword. He begins to over power his guard so he starts to push his wrist against the dull side of the blade to reinforce it, "Alright, your a little tougher than you look you overside bug..." he says now pushing back, "But you won't be enough!" he pushes off the ground and the two are at a deadlock in their little pushing battle.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2009)

He pounces at Saito once again but he blocks the attack with his sword. He begins to over power his guard so he starts to push his wrist against the dull side of the blade to reinforce it, "Alright, your a little tougher than you look you overside bug..." he says now pushing back, "But you won't be enough!" he pushes off the ground and the two are at a deadlock in their little pushing battle.

Edelmiro gritted his teeth. “Damn you shinigami! I just wanted a snack and you ruined my fun.” He growled. Edelmiro pushed harder and the deadlock continued for a few more minutes. Then Edelmiro said, “Fuck this!” Edelmiro pushed off the blade in frustration, landing a few feet away from the shinigami. Edelmiro aimed for the head as he rushed forward and slashed at Saito’s head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Saito ducks under the first slash and barely manages to block the next. A third slash comes at him and the two clash once again. This time, thanks to Saito's poor footing Edelmiro pushes him back. 

He stumbles but soon regains his balance, unfortuantely he doesn't have much time to react when Edelmiro shoots off a, "Granada!" the blast of fire heads straight for the Shinigami.

He attempts to dive out of the way but his left arm gets burnt as he escapes, "Eh, I'm right handed anyway," he says raising his blade in his right hand once again. He rushes forward and begins swinging his blade, however with all of Edelmiro's legs he easily blocks each slash, "Dammit...Why don't I get multiple freakin' limbs," they continue to go at it but soon the hollow pins him to the floor with one of it's many feet.

He swings his tounge around, preparing to take a bite out of the Shinigami when he quickly lifts his blade and cuts at his leg. He falls back, leg bleeding, and allows Saito to escape, "Gota' follow up on that!" he rushes forward and leaps into the air.

He swings his blade down but he still manages to block the attack. He then stomps on top of his head with both his feet and pushes off and into the air. The hollow soon follows him however and smacks him down to the ground with both his hands.

"Ghuh...I should probably call for some back up," he thinks to himself, "But this is way too much fun," he smirks and heads back into the battle, sword ready.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Edelmiro grinned. No Shinigami had ever put up this much fight in a battle before. ?Your cockiness will get you killed!? roared Edelmiro. Edelmiro glanced at his leg; it had been injured by that shinigami?s slash. He ignored the blood though; he was having too much fun. Saito dodged another slash and tried to jab his sword at Edelmiro. He dodged and jumped away. Saito grinned and said, ?Are you scared hollow?? he taunted. 

Edelmiro shook his head. ?That building we were fighting on was boring. How about we see the city?? he said. Saito looked at the hollow, puzzled by what he meant but he soon found out. Edelmiro jumped down and landed on a car, crushing it. ?Granada!? he yelled. A fire blast came flying at the building that Saito was standing on.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Saito's eyes grow wide as the fire ball comes right at him. He leaps into the air as it crashes into the building and sends burning bricks crashing down below. He looks down and points his sword downward towards Edelmiro.

He picks up speed as he lowers faster and faster, however the hollow leaps away as he pierces his sword through the car roof. He doesn't let up on his attack though he pushes off the roof and heads straight for the hollow once again.

He thrusts his leg at him but he side steps it and slices yet another one of his limbs. He spots an opening and thrusts his sword forward, "Concha!" the hollow goes into it's shell like a turtle and begins to spin around, making Saito's slash useless.

Saito steps back and remains ready, "You've gota' stop spinning eventually! And I'll be ready!"


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Marcus walked throughout the city, looking for any disturbance in the normality of the area. He passed the streets, watching the people walk happily down their cheerful way, their minds thinking that for a moment that the world was a peaceful place, and that everyone would live in peace forever. This made Marcus chuckle, seeing how no one living in the human world could possibly understand the world of shinigami. He continued to walk down the city streets, unnoticed as he entered a rather empty store. Whenever Marcus had free time, he would come here and buy some wonderful candy called " Milk Duds" from here, which tasted wonderful to Marcus.

After obtaining his treat, Marcus walked out of the store and wandered down the streets while eating the candy. Not wanting to go back to the SS so soon, he decided to go to a lesser populated part of town, wondering if anything interesting was going to happen. As soon as Marcus thought this, a large blast of fire was created from seemingly out of nowhere. It was directed towards a building, where he noticed a fellow shinigami. " Ah crap," Marcus said, also noticing the hollow. He then pulled out his Zanpaktou, and even though it was in it's sealed state, Marcus rushed towards his fellow shinigami.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Saito steps back and remains ready, "You've gota' stop spinning eventually! And I'll be ready!"

Saito was right, Edelmiro did eventually stop spinning. However as soon as he was done, he opened his mouth and yelled, ?Granada!? A huge fire blast came flying out of Edelmiro?s mouth at the shinigami. Saito dodged, but the fire had touched some of his clothes. Edelmiro glared at the shinigami.

?You?re the biggest pain in the ass I?ve ever met?? he grumbled. Edelmiro did another berserker charge at Saito, and the shinigami found himself against a wall. Saito slashed with his blade, leaving a thick gash on Edelmiro?s shell. Edelmiro roared in pain. Saito kicked him and Edelmiro rolled on the ground. Raising his blade, he was about to bring it down for the kill when?

Edelmiro turned around with a monstrous grin and yelled, ?Concha!? His arms and legs went inside his body. His head did too, but Edelmiro could still see. He started spin rapidly and sent Saito flying away. Edelmiro grinned. He hadn?t had a battle this great in a long time. ?What is your name shinigami??

Before Saito could respond, another shinigami entered the battle. Edelmiro growled. "Damnit, I attract you bastards like ticks." He said. "Really annoying ticks..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Saito landed after getting hit, skidding along the ground until he finally stopped, "What is your name shinigami?" Saito smirks, he was covered in burns and bruises but was enjoying himself more than he ever had before, "Saito Hanabishi of the 11th Squad. Unseated for now but that won't last for long."

He raises his blade, "After they find out I defeated a hollow like you I'm sure I'll get a seat," he smirks. Before he gets a chance to strike again another Shinigami appears out of the corner of Edelmiro's eye.

"Back up shinigami? I thought I had found a good opponent, I guess not. Granada!" he fires another blast, but not at Saito, at the unsuspecting Marcus, "Eh?" he turns to see that the blast is headed straight for some shinigami he had never seen before.

_"He doesn't even see it coming!"_ he thinks to himself as he leaps towards Marcus. He just manages to push him out of the way but the blast hits Saito right in the leg. He crashes to the ground holding his burnt leg.

"What do you think your doing!" he shouts at Marcus, "This is my fight and your interferring with it!" As a member of the 11th Squad he enjoyed battle emensely, but he enjoyed one on one battles, he hated interferrance, "Now if you'll excuse me I've got to finish this!" he tries to get back up but his leg won't work for him.

"Dammit..." he raises his blade from the crouched like position he's forced to, "Come on Hollow! It'll take more than this to stop me!" he shouts, even though deep down he knows he won't stand a chance in his current condition. An even match before, a land slide victory in the making for Eldermiro in this state.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Marcus watched as the other shinigami got angered at Marcus intervening. " Hey mate, don't get so angry. Besides, you don't stand a chance by yourself in your current state. Might I recommend teaming up?" suggested Marcus to Saito as Marcus helped his comrade stand. " Now come on, this guy won't be able to beat the both of us!" shouted Marcus, rushing in. Unfortunately, Marcus didn't know of Eldermiro's ability, so when he charged at him, he got shot right back from where he came. " I... I think I might need more information on this hollow," announced Marcus, in a daze.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

With Alex-

Dokuro hops back a few feet and then goes forward himself, ending in another clash. Alex continued to lift his blade and strike down over and over again, "Not too tactical when angry I suppose," he moves to the left to avoid the strike and then slams his hilt into the 7th Squad Vice Captain's chest, "Hardly the qualities of a Vice Captain," he says before the two clash once again.

"Who needs tactics when your this baddass?" He grabs his sheath and his Dokuro over the side of the head with it, then slashes with his zanpakto. Dokuro blocks with his own blade, allowing Alex to jab him with his sheath. The two spin and clash blades, then Alex attacks with his sheath, Dokuro ducks. Alex swings down with his blade, Dokuro rolls out of the way. 

the sound of clapping could be heard, the two men look up to see Koutetsu, The panda looking captain of the 7th division and Kigai, the captain commander. "Very good you two! Now, keep going." Kigai smiled. "Indeed, Show them the power of the seventh division Alex!" The two then turn to each other. "The bet stands, 5000 on Alex winning." Kigai nods. "Yup, and 200 on Alex winning." 

with Akugi-

?The new guys are weak. They?re complaining about fighting and crying like babies. They need to see some real combat.? Akugi sighed. "so~?" She sat down in her chair and spun around. "We're the fourth division. We don't fight. Send em to some training room or something.. But only a few, someone has to clean the sewers and the other divisions bathrooms. In fact, send them to do that." She yawned. "I'm gonna go check up on something~~" she grinned.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Akugi sighed. "so~?" She sat down in her chair and spun around. "We're the fourth division. We don't fight. Send em to some training room or something.. But only a few, someone has to clean the sewers and the other divisions bathrooms. In fact, send them to do that." She yawned. "I'm gonna go check up on something~~" she grinned.

Although Kumiko wanted to school the new guys in combat, Akugi was her captain so she had to respect her choices.  ?Okay taichou! I?ll send the best fighters to train and the others will clean.? She replied. Kumiko skipped out of the room, heading for the new guys. When she got their, they were healing their wounds. Kumiko smiled and said, ?Okay, listen up! You three are coming with me to the training grounds.? She yelled at three shinigami who had less bruises then the others. ?The rest of you are going to clean.? The other new guys sighed in relief. 

Kumiko smiled and jumped on the back of a shinigami. ?Lead the way! This is going to be so much fun!? she said cheerfully. 

-------

Marcus watched as the other shinigami got angered at Marcus intervening. " Hey mate, don't get so angry. Besides, you don't stand a chance by yourself in your current state. Might I recommend teaming up?" suggested Marcus to Saito as Marcus helped his comrade stand. " Now come on, this guy won't be able to beat the both of us!" shouted Marcus, rushing in. Unfortunately, Marcus didn't know of Eldermiro's ability, so when he charged at him, he got shot right back from where he came. " I... I think I might need more information on this hollow," announced Marcus, in a daze.

Edelmiro glared at Marcus. This shinigami was messing up his plans. Edelmiro had too many wounds to continue fighting. The only way he would survive this would be too escape. ?Shinigami, what is your name?? asked Edelmiro. Marcus looked around, wondering if he was talking to someone else. Then he looked at Edelmiro and said, ?Marcus of the third division.? 

Edelmiro grinned. ?Marcus and Saito eh? Well remember my name, Marcus. Edelmiro! The future king of hollows!? Edelmiro jumped on a building and begin to run. Marcus started to follow, but Edelmiro opened his mouth and yelled, ?Granada!?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 31, 2009)

Lexis sighed, "What a day, first the two brother captains start fighting and then a 3rd one shows up. Why cant my captain be someone elses brother... who doesn't have any fueds between any relatives or possibly just some normal captain."
"Their aint any 'normal captains' thats a relatively impossible occurance even if one captain seemed 'normal' they wouldn't be. Plus.... shouldn't you be in the 12 division doing research?"Marco yawned lay on a rooftop of one of the meny buildings inside Soul Society. As ussual he was occupined by Snowy, his trusted barn owl freind.

"What the heck?! Do all you captains show up when everyone least expects it?! Is it some kind of secert requirement to become one. No... a normal Captain is one who acctully does their job and watch over their division and ensures they are doing the jobs they are set. Soul Society is just like a business. The top 10 seated members are like Team Leaders, who command team members. This is followed by the Vice-Captain who is similiar to a managers assistant. Then you have Captains who are managers and should ensure everyone is doing their bit. Unlike you. Yes I heard of your lazy attitude towards pritty much everything."

Marco laughed at her last comment and said, "Yeah I can see where your coming from kid." Suddernly he stopped and added, "You wish you could read old texts."
"How do you...."
"Shhh. Dont even bother trying to learn with your attitude. Reading Old Text's isn't as simple as learning mayan, egyption or any other acient lanuage it requires patiance and a relaxed attitude in order to learn, it took me decaes just to understand a simple cooking manual. Oh and yes their is a composition of Death Stone which reflected rafer than absorbs spirit energy."
"You serious?! Why the hell would you know that and never tell Soul Society or inform my Captain."She said rafer excitedly suddernly becoming interested and looking up and turning to Marco.

Marco looked at her and grunted, "Some things are best left hidden, trust me Soul Society wont like it one bit, so I'd recommend you dont even bother researching it. True it can be used for an offensive purpose. But at the same time it attracts hollow and other things which I cannot go into since the other realms are classifed."
"Your refering to the 0 division I take it. No I dont want any information on that it doesn't interest me and no I will not stop my research just because you think Soul Society wont like it. By the way your owl's gone."
"What? Oh damn, she's flew off again. Well I like your guts to continue even after a Captains warning."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

With Ssob-

he waited at the front gate, it was odd. "Why would Kigai-taicho pick me to lead the group.. when he has seated officers..." He sighed, waiting by the large white gate was boring. It was a double door, two large golden handles.. not entirely sure what the point of the handles was since the door opens on it's own... "Weird designs..." Ssob thought to himself. "Ah! Are you Ssob-kun!" A boy it seemed, probably 18, with red/orange/yellow hair.. "Odd color.." Ssob thought to himself. The boy had red eyes and a smile on his face. "Hell-" WHAM! he fell flat on his face. 

"AH!? are you ok!" Ssob rushed over to him and helps him up. "Ahahah~ Sorry~ I'm kind of a clutz." The boy laughed while rubbing the back of his head. "Ah... it's fine i understand." Ssob nodded, remembering all the times he's fell.... "I once tripped over a butterfly..." Ssob and the boy were silent for a moment. "Ah.. Ssob-san... that's bad." Ssob was silent before shouting. "YOU TRIPPED OVER NOTHING!" The boy looked down and began to fiddle with his thumbs.

"But.. i was so excited to be going to the human world... Taichi rarely sends me out of missions so i never get to do much." Ssob blinked. "Ah.. are Kuzusu-senpai?" The boy nodded. "yes! I am 10th seat Kuzusu Kobotsu!" he smiled. "WAAAH!? But you look younger then me!" Ssob shouts. "Ah, no i am actually  730 years old!" He smiled. "SO OLD!" Ssob thinks to himself. "So. who are we waiting on Ssob-san?" Ssob sighed. "My two roommates will be coming with us, Ereki and Kou."

Kuzusu's eyes widened. "Ah! the 25th and 24th seats will be going too! This is exciting! so many new faces and we all get to go to the human world! i'm excited! really excited! do you think we'll see lots of interesting things? I'ts been so long since i've been to the human world! do you think it's changed!? I'm so happy!" Ssob blinked. "He's like a puppy...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

the sound of clapping could be heard, the two men look up to see Koutetsu, The panda looking captain of the 7th division and Kigai, the captain commander. "Very good you two! Now, keep going." Kigai smiled. "Indeed, Show them the power of the seventh division Alex!" The two then turn to each other. "The bet stands, 5000 on Alex winning." Kigai nods. "Yup, and 200 on Alex winning." 

Dokuro turns to see the two, "Captain! What're you-" he blocks an attack from Alex and then ducks under the sheath, "Hey wait, Captain, your betting on him!" he shouts, outraged, "And 4800 less than him?" he says confused.

He shrugs, "Fine, I will be forced to prove you wrong," he rushes forward and slices downward, but Alex uses his sheath to block the attack and then moves in with his zanpaktou. 

Dokuro leans back to avoid the attack and then delivers a kick to Alex's chest, sending him back. He uses this as a chance to get on the offensive and continues to swing down at Alex but he manages to block each of the attacks and cover his openings just in time. 

Dokuro hits Alex and pushes him backwards, *"GHAAAH!!"* they both shout charging forward, releasing a massive amount of energy. They clash blades and there is a large explosion. They stand on opposite sides of each other, both having a small cut of equal size on their cheeks.

*With Saito*

"Dammit! You get back here hollow!" he shouts but he is long gone, "Great..." he stumbles back to his feet and turns to Marcus, "I'm headin' back home, I've had enough of this world," he uses his Zanpaktou as a cane and starts to limp his way back to SS.

With Kirai-

He licks his lips as he leaves the area, "A decent meal, but not good enough...A few children and a shinigami won't be enough to fill me," he growls. He stomps around the area, searching for more worthy souls to devour.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex Vs Dokuro-

Dokuro hits Alex and pushes him backwards, *"GHAAAH!!"* they both shout charging forward, releasing a massive amount of energy. They clash blades and there is a large explosion. They stand on opposite sides of each other, both having a small cut of equal size on their cheeks. "We're never going to find out the winner at this rate." Alex thinks to himself. "Fine, Guess i'll end it first." He smirked as the blood formed a small stream down his cheek to his chin, a single drop falling to the ground. 

He holds his blade high in the air. "beat them down!" His spiritual pressure flows into his blade. "Ikujinonai!" The blade turns solid black while the hilt becomes a pristine white. "Do you know, what the power of my Zanpakto is? no? good." he smirked as he turned around and slashed at Dokuro, His fellow Vice captain jumped over the blade flipped and kicked Alex's face, while backflipping away. "BASTARD!"

Alex charges forward, Dokuro slashes at him, he simply ducks and stabs forward, cutting Dokuro's cloak. Dokuro quickly adjusts his sword and stabs downward, Alex rolls out of the way as his pant leg is cut by Dokuro's blade. "Ah, This is really entertaining." Kigai claps his hands. "Question Kigai-Dono." Kou spoke. "Ah? Yes Kou-kun?" Kigai turned to him. "Why did you bet on Alex?" Kou asked. "So Dokuro would fight at his full strength!" He smiled.

With Boss D.Oggy-

Jus Bon leans back and avoids the attack. "THAT DIDN'T WORK!" D.Oggy yells at B.Uggy. "Well that's cause you have to bash his head into the ground." B.Uggy comments. "That's not what you said before." D.Oggy blinked. "Plans change, you can't make a simple plan so listen to me!" Jus Bon grew bored and buried himself in the ground. "JUST SHUT UP!!!!!"

It was then, A foot came out of the sand and kicked D.Oggy's chin. "GUH!" he flew back and landed on his side, sliding across the sand. "The hell was that?" D.Oggy stood up and shook his head, looking around the area. "Obviously he's gone underground idiot." Boss yawns. "SHUT UP! I KNOW THAT!" D.Oggy grumbles, obviously telling a lie. "Fine, I'll just dig him up!!!" D.Oggy begins to dig once more.

"Oi, That wont work." B.Uggy sighed. "You're right..." D.Oggy's wings begin to spin. "THIS WILL BE MUCH FASTER!" he curls into a ball and begins cutting into the sand. "ARE YOU BRAIN DEFICIENT!?" B.Uggy smacks him causing D.Oggy to stop. "THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!? I WAS MAKING PROGRESS!" B.Uggy sighed. "Underneath this sand, is more sand. beneath that, MORE FREAKIN SAND! You will never dig it all up, Even if you do you will just create a massive pile for him to hide in!"

D.Oggy blinked. "I see.... so that's how it is... I'll have to burn the sand.." SLAP! B.Uggy facepalmed. "Seriously... do you have a brain!? is that big head just for show!? What the hell kind of hollow are you!?" D.Oggy blinked. "I just became a hollow a few months ago, so shut up." Ssob's eyes widened. "This much power... in a few months!?" He thought to himself. "It took me years to reach his level..."

A hand tried to sneak up on the two, But D.Oggy just grinned. "Gotcha!" he turned around and bite down on the arm. "GAH!!!!" a muffle scream came from under the sand. "Now i can drag you out!" D.Oggy began to run away from where the arm was coming out off, trying to drag Jus Bon from the ground. "STOP STOP!!! YOU'RE GONNA RIP IT OFF!!!!!!!!"

With Ssob-

His two roommates, the feisty blue haired Ereki and the mostly calm and caring Kou arrived. "25th seat Ereki and 24th seat Kou ready for duty!" Kou giggled. "It's just Ssob no need to be so formal." Ereki commented, picking her ear with her pinky. "Ah, But there is also 10th seat Kuzusu-kun." Kou smiled. "So?" Ereki yawned. "Let's just get this mission on with!" Ssob nodded and with that, the two guards opened the gate to the human world.

"oooh~~ So exciting~" Kou smiled. "Isn't it!" Kuzusu smiled at her and both their eyes began to sparkle. "I wonder... do you think there will be pretty clothes for sale!?" Kou asked Kuzusu. "Ah! What about candy!" he smiled. "OOH!!! I bet there's some really good candy!!!" Kou cheers. "I wanna stop at a candy shop first!!!" Kuzusu and Kou began to drool at the thought of Candy.

"DID YOU FORGET WHAT WE'RE GOING FOR!?" Ssob and Ereki shout. "ehh~~ no need to be so mean...~" Kou and Kuzusu whine. "Ssob, I will kill them." Ereki comments. "Kiss!?" Ssob stepped back surprised. "KILL!" She says. "Oh... i was thinking of you Kissing Kou." Ssob comments. "WHAT THE HELL KIND OF THOUGHT IS THAT BEFORE A MISSION!?" Ereki grips him by the neck. "I wanted to think of something pleasant before i died!!!"


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

" Hold on, you won't make it back with those injuries, even if you do have a strong fighting spirit," Marcus announced, annoyed at Saito's vigorous attitude. He put Saito's shoulder on top of his own, helping him walk along the path to the SS. They walked in silence for a long time, as Saito couldn't get over this loss. As much as Marcus couldn't care, he decided the walk wouldn't seem as long if he tried to start a conversation with the other shinigami. " You know, that was only one battle, mate. We'll have plenty more in our life times, unless you do something stupid like this again," Marcus said, " I know that your division is all about battles, fighting, and ' losing battles means you aren't worthy of fighting,' but I can predict that if we both keep training, the hollows we face will be easy as pie. Plus, that hollow wasn't your average hollow anyway, so we're lucky we stood a chance!".


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex vs Dokuro-

Dokuro looks at Alex's Shikai with interest, "So, we're starting to get serious eh?" he holds out his Zanpaktou, "Speed up, Baiku!" his blade begins to glow and the sound of a motorcycle reving can be heard. The smell of the area becomes thick and greasy. 

His blade grows to about half as large as he is. the hilt turns into a long single motorcycle handle and the blade gains a purple flame design on it, "Now, lets do this..."

He readies his released blade, _"I must destroy any doubts Captain has in me by defeating this fool..."_ he uses the new range of his sword to stay at a decent distance and swing at Alex however he blocks the attack.

"No, I may not know about your Zanpaktou but even if I informed you about mine you'd most likely forget half of it's abiltiies," he vanishes in a flash and appears behind Alex, "For one, it vastly increases my speed," Alex just barely blocks the attack from behind.

"And I'll show you another one," he twists the handle to the right and a large amount of exhaust releases from the blade, filling the area and making t impossible for Alex to see, "This can be used as more than just a smoke screen," Dokuro has distanced himself from Alex.

Suddenly a blast of the exhaust smacks right into Alex sending him flying, "I can concentrate it as a blast as well," he says, using his incredible speed to follow Alex as he flies backwards. 

With Saito and Marcus-

"Luckily I didn't lose, and I'll have you know I was on the verge of victory!" however in reality the two appeared to be pretty much evenly matched, and it would take a slip up of some sort for one of them to gain the upper hand, "Stood a chance, pft, I had him," the two were nearing Soul Society.

"Thanks for being my walking stick pal but it wouldn't have happened if I didn't have to save your ass from that attack. I'd be walking back as the winner against that powerful hollow instead of limping back as the owner of a draw," he stops allowing Marcus to assist him and returns to himself, "See you around Walking Stick," he gave a slight wave before returning to his Squad.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Marcus couldn't believe Saito's attitude. He wouldn't have stood a chance, even if Marcus hadn't had come to the fight. The 11th Division was full of blockheads, he thought to himself. Unlike the third division, where he had to work day and night for himself to be accepted. He had to train day and night, always under the captain's orders, unlike the 11th Division, where you got to have fun. Of course, if Marcus wasn't didn't go nuts that one time, he would have been able to have fun all day. But of course, Saito would come to realize how uneven the fight was once his temper was calmed down. Marcus then went back to the 3rd division, where he looked for other members. He couldn't find anyone that he could have a good conversation with for awhile, so he just decided to wander around till someone who he saw with good skill showed up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Dokuro Vs Alex-

Suddenly a blast of the exhaust smacks right into Alex sending him flying, "I can concentrate it as a blast as well," he says, using his incredible speed to follow Alex as he flies backwards. "Bastard." He stabs his sword into the ground and spins himself, kicking Dokuro with both his feet. "Geez, What was your mom. Some kind of giant elephant? That exhaust is the like the fart of a massive woolly mammoth after twelve burritos and Tabasco shots." He pulls his blade from the ground. 

"Now it's my turn to kick your ass." He grips the handle with both hands. "All i need is a few cuts, That'll be enough to stop him from being so aggressive. Just three or four cuts." He charges forward, however Dokuro vanishes with his speed attack again. "Like i'll fall for that! I've got shunpo you idiot!" When Dokuro slashes down, Alex vanishes as well and cuts Dokuro's right shoulder, It's a shallow wound but it doesn't need to be deep for his blade to take effect. "One down, Three to go. I wonder if he's feeling anything yet."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Dokuro vs Alex-

Dokuro feels the slash but it is nothing major. He readies to attack again but something is different. His spirit seemed to die down a little, however he then looked over at his captain and it refilled, _"What the hell was that?"_ he thought.

He stabbed his Zanpaktou into the ground and twisted the handle to the right. He then released it as it flowed a continuous exhaust into the air, "My attack isn't meant to please your nostrils," the smokescreen had now taken over the entire area.

Alex looked around but the next thing he felt was a punch in the gut. He swung his sword but Dokuro was gone. He recieved another punch this time to the face, "Come out coward!" he shouted.

"Fine..." he returned to his Zanpaktou and lifted it up. He began to spin it around and the exhaust that filled the air soon filled Alex's lungs. He began to cough and cough, meanwhile Dokuro fired another blast of exhaust.

Alex managed to decrease the damage of the blast by cutting at it but it still knocked him back a bit. He pounded his lungs, "*Cough* Crap *cough*" Dokuro walked out of the smoke, "Now, you've only seen half of my zanpaktou's abilities," he swings his blade and twists it to the left, this time a large amount of oil spat out of the blade and straight for Alex.

He leaped out of the way as it splashed against the ground, "Again, trying to get me covered in black *cough!" he shouted, "Not exactly the focus of my attack," Dokuro responded speeding at him. They clash blades, but Dokuro ducks under the next attack and releases more oil straight at Alex's feet.

He looks down at it and pays it little attention. He prepared to move in for another attack when he noticed that he couldn't move, "I can make the oil sticky if I please," he shoots out more oil and Alex slices at it, getting some on his arm, "Or slippery," the oil leaks down his arm and to his hand, making it difficult to grip his sword.

"Try to keep up," he fires an exhaust blast and then speeds right behind it. He slices at the exhaust but can't defend against Dokuro's slash to his side. He holds the wound and tries to turn to Dokuro who stands behind him  but cannot turn because of the oil holding him down, "Give up, before I'm forced to finish this myself," he says extending his long blade from behind him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2009)

-Huceo Mundo-

As Draconis flew high over head his sonar picked up several forms below him. Sadly a bat’s vision isn’t that sharp so he couldn’t quite make out what was below him. Flipping in mid air he soars higher into the air and shift to a large eagle like Hollow. At the apex of his climb he turns and dive bombs down his eyes focused on what his sonar caught earlier. It was a  pack of dog like Hollow. An evil thought crosses his mind as he quickly decides what to do.  Folding his wings in Draconis picks up great speed. He was fixing to literally dive bomb this pack of Hollow. Ten yards from the wastes Draconis assumes the shape of a large rock and impacts the ground hard moments later. Bodies scatter every where as the impact throws up sand and stone. Short barks and howls can be heard as confusion strikes the group at it’s core. Amused by the Chaos he had cause, Draconis shape shift again to a Velociraptor like Hollow. With an ear splitting screech he leaps from the dust cloud and guts the first Hollow he sees. With a growl the rest of the pack surrounds the invader as they bark and growl. With another screech Draconis whips to the side pulling his long tail across the mask of the nearest opponent as he himself leaps high into the air coming down on another of the hounds breaking it’s back as Draconis digs his long retractable talons into it’s flesh. 

Bending down Draconis severs the dog’s head from his body as the Hollow he smacked with his tail leaps with a howl. Landing on the dino Hollow’s back the dog bites into his hide. Draconis lets out a surprise yelp but he quickly turns the tide as he morphs his form to a giant python like Hollow and wraps himself around the wary Hollow and begins to constrict.  The last of the dog Hollows, looking to the carnage in this monster’s wake, realizes he is outmatched as he hears the bones of the Alpha Male crack under the strain of the constricting coils. With a last mournful howl the dog dies in Draconis’ clutches. The lone survivor tucks his tail and turns away as he begins to dash off. But Draconis shifts shapes again taking the form of the Sabertooth cat he had killed earlier and dashes off after his prey. In a couple bounds he catches up with the fleeing Hollow and with a pounce he launches himself at the dog  

-Warehouse Complex Australia-

With a bound Marcus hurtles the railing and brings his Zanpaktou into a defensive form. Moments later he lands hard on the floor behind the chair as he slashes his blade though both his target and the chair he was setting in. The man’s eyes widen in pain as Blood coats the air with it’s crimson hue. _One Assassination up one assassination down_ Marcus thinks as the body hunches over onto the table flooding blood onto what ever plans the traitor had stolen. Marcus bows his head and pulls his blade from the corpse. But before he could enjoy his ‘victory’   he hears a shuffling to his side that was getting closer. With a yell another Juro explodes from the shadows with his blade in an attack. Marcus is forced to spin on his heels as the blade skims across his left cheek. The traitor tucks into a roll as he hits the ground and rolls back into the shadows. As what just happened settled in on Marcus he raises his left hand to his faces and feels the blood coming down his left cheek. “Don’t cry baby, in my old division that is considered a miss.” Juro states as his body appears form the shadows. “I’ll give you one thing boy, you have better senses then the last Assassin the Second Division sent after me.” Marcus’ eyes narrow as his knuckles turn white as he grips the handle of his Zanpaktou hard. 

Marcus didn‘t know that the Captain had already sent another before him, but that didn‘t matter this was his job now.  “Don’t worry, I’ll be the last one sent.” Marcus says as he bounds forward his Zanpaktou aiming to pierce the Shinigami’s heart. Sparks fly as Juro steps forward bringing his weapon forward as well. With a grunt the two break from one another and begin to trade blows. Flashes of steel and light can be seen in the darkness as the two parry and block. Neither seemed to have the upper hand as large cargo boxes around them were cut to bits. But Marcus was a tactician, something he held over this battle hardened lug from the Eleventh.  Capitalizing on an overextended overhead slash Marcus dashes in with an extended shoulder tagging the man square center in the chest. As he stumbles back Marcus lets loose with a flurry of attacks that send Juro reeling backwards. After stumbling for a moment the rouge is able to catch his balance. Looking down he wipes his hands across his shredded ropes as blood poured from multiple cut wounds.

“I suppose we’re even now.” Juro says with a smirk as he looks back up. “I haven’t had this much fun in a while.” He says as he pulls his Zanpaktou up in defensive manner. “Snap, Keirasshu.”   

-Karakura Town- 

Several hours pass as Reno pours over the books he had picked out. Up to this point luck was not on his side. He was down to the last book that he thought would tell him what he wanted to know. It was on early Japanese Myth. Looking at the cover , which was black with no designs, Reno feels that this book wouldn’t hold his answers either and begins to put it down. But a feeling deep in his subconscious urged him to open it. Shrugging his shoulders Reno figure he had already poured over the other books looking in one more wouldn’t hurt him. Opening the cover he sees a small photo of the book’s author. Above the picture was a brief paragraph of what the book was about and why the man wrote the book. Flipping the next page Reno finds the table of contents. The first chapter was titled another world. Shaking his head Reno again flips the page. What he sees is this author’s rendition of heaven. A large circular city enclosed by a large walls was shown and around it was a larger area filled with houses and what not closely resembling Feudal Japan. It’s caption was marked “Court of Souls”.

Reno just shakes his head. This writer was off his rocker. At this point Reno almost puts the book down, but instead he just begins to flip though the pages. As he dose an image he passes catches his eyes and he turns back. It wasn’t what he saw exactly, but it was close. The cloths were the same and the picture even had a sword like that boy did. The caption beneath it read “Shinigami”. Reading the caption brings a sharp pain to Reno’s head. With a scream he stands from the table clutching his head. Thoughts and memories that weren’t his flood his mind as he shakes and screams more. The librarian stands and runs to him. But he pushes her away as he stumbles past her. Moments later, him in a dizzy dash, hits the doors of the library  and is outside. Not realizing the stairs were still there he falls down them and hits his head hard on the ground splitting it open. When he finally comes to and looks up he is surrounded by people that he immediately recognizes as the Blue Dragon. “Look at what we have here boys.” the biggest one smirks


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Dokuro Vs Alex-

Kou looked over at the Captain commander, Kigai simply nodded. Before Dokuro could do anything else, Kou's massive fist gripped his wrist. "That is enough." Kigai jumped down from the wall and brushed himself off. "Yup. Now time to clean this place up a bit." He clapped his hands together and placed them on the ground, causing the oil to vanish. "Right then." He stood up and smiled. "Seems no one has to pay any money! it was a tie!" Kigai helped Alex up and cleaned off his blade for him.

"You have great skill, but you lack variety and discipline. This was a test for the two of you, and i am sad to say neither of you passed. Though, Dokuro, you finally got serious, it's sad to see you want to try and kill a fellow member of the goutei 13... That is now what i taught you to do." Kigai sighed. "I am disappointed in your path as a warrior Dokuro and Alex."

Kigai blinked. "Ah, That reminds me... I was supposed to meet Rasta-taicho for tea..." Kigai rubbed his chin. "Kou-kun would you like to join me?" He smiled. "To invite a cursed man like me for tea. I am honored Kigai-dono." Kou bowed. "Ah, No need. I just want someone to take the punches for me!" Kigai laughed as the two captains walked away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Stretching and yawning widely, Rán sat up in the morning sun. She had actually spent the night in the human world, and was quite famished. Her Reiatsu was restored to full though, there'd be no surprise cut outs in power like there were yesterday.

Since a human had actually fought back against her, Rán was in a mood to find more of them. So she hopped off the building top and began wandering down the road, looking left and right for someone who would react to her. From a nearby side alley, the hedgehog Hollow uncurled and stepped out onto the sidewalk, falling in line before Rán, watching her tail wave back and forth in the light morning breeze.

~~~

Tobias stumbled out of Jackson's house, blinking in the morning light. His head still hurt, and couldn't quite grasp what had happened. He knew he'd screwed up though. And his friends were gone.

Tobias wasn't going to head to school today. He only really went for the metalworking and his friends, and the workshop had been destroyed by the Hollow, while his friends were gone.

So Tobias set off to wander the streets, and try and find something, anything, to bring him back to bearing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Since a human had actually fought back against her, Rán was in a mood to find more of them. So she hopped off the building top and began wandering down the road, looking left and right for someone who would react to her. From a nearby side alley, the hedgehog Hollow uncurled and stepped out onto the sidewalk, falling in line before Rán, watching her tail wave back and forth in the light morning breeze.

Ran found a human quickly. A tall, tanned boy was walking with a smaller girl. Probably his sister, judging by their closeness. The tall boy, Dan, looked around him. He felt something… Something strange and different. Dan wasn’t sure, but he knew some one was following them. “Sayuri, we’re going back to the car.”

“Why nee-san?” asked the girl. Dan scratched his head and quickly said, “I forgot something.” He grabbed Sayuri’s hand and begun to run. Dan looked behind him and saw nothing, but he continued to run. Sayuri tripped and fell down, Dan stopped. “Sayuri we’ve got to go!” He tried to help Sayuri up, but suddenly the street exploded!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Rán raised her head, growling happily at the human standing before the cracks in the ground, where she'd dived down and slammed her force into the asphalt. He knew she was there. That meant he'd be a good fight.

Shifting into a crouched position, Rán sprung at the human. He couldn't quite see her yet, but he had good instincts, jumping away from Rán as she landed between him and the girl he was with. Noting the girl couldn't tell she was there, Rán decided she was in the way and sent her flying with a sharp crack of her tail. Then she put her attention back to the male.

The hedgehog, watching from a little way back, suddenly shivered. A Garganta opened in the skies above, from which a new Hollow began to emerge.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

The hedgehog, watching from a little way back, suddenly shivered. A Garganta opened in the skies above, from which a new Hollow began to emerge.

Dan eyes widened as Sayuri went flying. “Sayuri!” he yelled. What was going? He couldn’t see anybody, yet something was attacking them. Dan growled. He didn’t know what the hell was going on, but he would make whoever was behind this pay. “Come out you coward!” he yelled. 

Dan felt something rushing at him, so he jumped out of the way. Dan now could see a black blur as Ran came rushing at him again. This time Dan didn’t dodge. He stuck his fist out and slammed into the blur. He connected with it and for the first time he saw the mystery attacker. It was a cat. 

Was he dreaming? No, this was too real. Dan growled. “Are you behind this!” he yelled. Before Ran could answer, there was another explosion as a second monster emerged. Dan could see the monster. He was right by Sayuri. “Sayuri!” he yelled. Dan tried to run, but Ran got in his way. “Damn cat! Get out of my way!”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Rán wasn't going to let this human past her. He was her opponent. The other Hollow would be dealt with by the hedgehog following her. Rán had actually grown use to using him to her advantage.

And it was true. A spine was launched from the back of the hedgehog that soared straight, slamming directly into the side of the large Hollow. It roared in pain and stomped around, one foot crashing down onto the legs of the human girl. She screamed in her own pain, an incredible high pitch that caused Rán to twitch, momentarily opening a gap where the human punched her aside, rushing to his sister.

Rán shook her head. That had actually been a pretty hefty hit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Rastarious rubbed his head, hearing the background noise of Third Division he enjoyed so much. Fumiko had managed to escape his wrath today, somehow, and he always had to admit her ability to sneak past him was pretty damn impressive. He'd get her sooner or later.

For now though, he'd prepared a good brew of tea. Kigai would be over soon enough, the young slacker. It was actually good Fumiko was out at the moment. At least she wouldn't be distracting Rastarious during his break by trying to get the attention of the current Captain-Commander.

Rastarious looked up as the door to the room slid open.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Rán shook her head. That had actually been a pretty hefty hit.

Dan stopped. Sayuri was hurt. His eyes flashed red as he looked at the monster who had stepped on her leg. Dan pointed at it, his finger shaking. “Are you behind this?” he asked. “Why did you hurt Sayuri!” he roared. Sayuri couldn’t hear Dan. The pain was too much and she had passed out. Dan saw Sayuri bleeding and said, “Don’t lie to me!” he roared.

These words, the words that Dan had said so many times activated something deep within. Dan roared in pain as his arm separated from his body. “What’s happening!” he yelled in confusion. All three of the hollows looked at Dan, curious about what was happening. Dan tried to resist it, but his arm finally came off. 

He stared at his own arm. He looked at the place where his arm had once been. Then his arm begin to move on its own accord. Dan’s eyes widened as the arm levitated in the air. What was happening?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

A strange power. Rán had been surprised previously by the ink attack of the human before. This time she wasn't going to be caught off guard. She went down into a hunched position again, and began to move back, while circling to get closer to the hedgehog. He'd be useful here.

The other Hollow, still with the spine sticking out of his side, wasn't as bright. IT roared and charged the human, taking no notice of the arm between the two.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

"Rasta~~ Taicho~~~" Kigai called in as a blast of fire shout out of the door. "Ah, Thank you Kou-kun." Kigai calmly put the fire ontop of Kou's head out. "You pushed me into that blast Kigai-dono...." Kou commented. "Ah, No i didn't." Kigai smiled. "I care too much about my men and women to purposely put them in harms way." He spoke, while standing behind the large Panda. "Then why do you stand behind me." Kou asked. "Your fur smells of lavender and bamboo."


With Ssob-

The four member squad lands somewhere in Hanatasu, A small town next door to Karakura town. "Ok... so, Our orders are to surround the high school here and prevent hollows from attacking... but i don't get quite why we need to protect the high school... or why the hollows would be attracted to the school." Ssob rubs his chin. "Waah~~ candy~~~" Kuzusu and Kou squeel as they place their faces against the glass of a candy shop. "WILL YOU PLEASE ACT MORE SERIOUSLY!" Ereki shouts. "Now's my chance to escape!" Ssob tries to step back quietly. "Do not even dream of leaving me alone with these two." Ereki turns around and grabs Ssob by the collar. "If i'm on my death bed... would you show me your breats?" Ssob asks.

"WHERE THE HELL DID THAT COME FROM!?" Ereki turns to him. "I... feel i may die... i have the, "I can't protect the school cause if i see a hollow i'll die" disease...." WHACK!!! She slams Ssob into the ground. "Ah.. i can see it... heaven...." He says as he looks up at her chest. "SHUT UP ALREADY!!!!!" Ereki shouts and kicks him halfway down the street. "AND YOU TWO! HURRY UP! WE'RE GOING TO THE SCHOOL! NO TELLING WHEN THE HOLLOW WILL ATTACK!!!" she orders Kou and Kuzusu. "Awww~~ but we want candy~~~" They whine. "GO NOW!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

The other Hollow, still with the spine sticking out of his side, wasn't as bright. IT roared and charged the human, taking no notice of the arm between the two.

Dan was still confused about his missing arm. He was now even more confused. A silver lasso was growing out of his shoulder socket.  The lasso ripped through the air, like a bullet and wrapped around the hollow. Dan didn’t know what was going on, but the lasso glowed blue. Seeing that he the advantage he decided to ask the hollow a question. “I’ll ask you again. Why did you hurt Sayuri!?”

The hollow roared and tried to escape the lasso. Bad idea. The sentient arm flew over to the hollow.  It begin to grow in size and the muscles bulged. It flew to the hollow and wrapped around its thick neck. It gripped it tightly and started strangling him. The hollow gasped for air, but he couldn’t breathe.  Ran and the hedge-hog hollow watched as the hollow tried to escape. It couldn’t though. It made the mistake of lying. The hollow gasped one more time before it died…


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Rasta~~ Taicho~~~" Kigai called in as a blast of fire shout out of the door. "Ah, Thank you Kou-kun." Kigai calmly put the fire ontop of Kou's head out. "You pushed me into that blast Kigai-dono...." Kou commented. "Ah, No i didn't." Kigai smiled. "I care too much about my men and women to purposely put them in harms way." He spoke, while standing behind the large Panda. "Then why do you stand behind me." Kou asked. "Your fur smells of lavender and bamboo."



"That's not important now, in we go!"

Kigai happily marched into the room. "Rasta~~~Taichou~~~ where are you~~~?"

Rastarious, who'd expected Kigai's dodge, fell from the ceiling, landing on Kigai's back with his sword sheath around his neck, pulling up.

"Ah, Rasta-Taichou, don't do that, it hurts."

"Good afternoon Kou," Rastarious looked up at the humanoid panda, still attempting to strangle Kigai, "How are you today?"



Kisame the Shark said:


> The other Hollow, still with the spine sticking out of his side, wasn't as bright. IT roared and charged the human, taking no notice of the arm between the two.
> 
> Dan was still confused about his missing arm. He was now even more confused. A silver lasso was growing out of his shoulder socket.  The lasso ripped through the air, like a bullet and wrapped around the hollow. Dan didn?t know what was going on, but the lasso glowed blue. Seeing that he the advantage he decided to ask the hollow a question. ?I?ll ask you again. Why did you hurt Sayuri!??
> 
> The hollow roared and tried to escape the lasso. Bad idea. The sentient arm flew over to the hollow.  It begin to grow in size and the muscles bulged. It flew to the hollow and wrapped around its thick neck. It gripped it tightly and started strangling him. The hollow gasped for air, but he couldn?t breathe.  Ran and the hedge-hog hollow watched as the hollow tried to escape. It couldn?t though. It made the mistake of lying. The hollow gasped one more time before it died?



R?n jerked her head back, motioning the hedgehog Hollow to move back. She put one foot before the other, slowly padding towards the human. He'd done something to that Hollow. And R?n had to see it.

A low guttural growl passed from her lips, as she recalled something she hadn't needed for a long time. The sound was cracked as it came from her mouth, but she figured she could do it. She continued to walk forward, eying the arm that floated in the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Kigai happily marched into the room. "Rasta~~~Taichou~~~ where are you~~~?"Rastarious, who'd expected Kigai's dodge, fell from the ceiling, landing on Kigai's back with his sword sheath around his neck, pulling up.
"Ah, Rasta-Taichou, don't do that, it hurts." "Good afternoon Kou," Rastarious looked up at the humanoid panda, still attempting to strangle Kigai, "How are you today?"

Kou blinked. "I am doing fine... Rastarious-dono." Koutetsu bowed to the elderly man in front of him. "But.. Kigai-Dono... are you sure you are ok with letting him do that...?" Kou tilted his head. "Ah, Yeah. It's fine.. he does this all the time." Kigai raised his hands and forced the sheath downward, pulling Rastarious with it, then headbutting him, causing the oldman to get off of him. 

"Somehow, the battle to the death in the begining makes the tea taste sweeter." Kigai smiled. "Brings back memories doesn't it kiga." Rastarious smirked. "Ah.. the old days when Rasta-taicho scolded me every day... I was just trying to get the girls information taicho!" Kigai chuckled. "She was a hollow..." Rasta said with a menacing look. "Ah, But a cute hollow."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

A low guttural growl passed from her lips, as she recalled something she hadn't needed for a long time. The sound was cracked as it came from her mouth, but she figured she could do it. She continued to walk forward, eying the arm that floated in the air.

Dan didn’t know what these things were or what was wrong with him; all he knew was that Sayuri had been hurt. And now he had the firepower to fight these things. The cat hollow that was slowly approaching Dan got closer and closer. Dan’s lasso attacked. It flew at the hollow at high speeds.

Ran dodged and jumped forward but the lasso grabbed her leg. It wrapped tightly around her leg and dragged her in closer. Dan eyed the hedgehog, but it didn’t move. “What are you?” he asked, just like before. Hopefully whatever happened like last time would work again and the thing would die.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Kigai happily marched into the room. "Rasta~~~Taichou~~~ where are you~~~?"Rastarious, who'd expected Kigai's dodge, fell from the ceiling, landing on Kigai's back with his sword sheath around his neck, pulling up.
> "Ah, Rasta-Taichou, don't do that, it hurts." "Good afternoon Kou," Rastarious looked up at the humanoid panda, still attempting to strangle Kigai, "How are you today?"
> 
> Kou blinked. "I am doing fine... Rastarious-dono." Koutetsu bowed to the elderly man in front of him. "But.. Kigai-Dono... are you sure you are ok with letting him do that...?" Kou tilted his head. "Ah, Yeah. It's fine.. he does this all the time." Kigai raised his hands and forced the sheath downward, pulling Rastarious with it, then headbutting him, causing the oldman to get off of him.
> ...



Rastarious reached back and handed Kou a teacup, indicating him to sit with the other two.

"That capriciousness of yours, I couldn't train out of you even when I made you the Captain-Commander. Honestly, Kigai, it's your incredible skills that see you through, not your willingness for battle."

Rastarious understood enough of Kigai's dislike of war to know the difference between them. But he still couldn't appreciate Kigai's relaxed nature. It seemed as if Kigai was trying to set the model of peace, but he was still the Captain-Commander. He had to radiate strength and resolve first and foremost.

"Have you brought your Vice-Captains along?" Rastarious asked, "They might be useful for distracting my own."



Kisame the Shark said:


> A low guttural growl passed from her lips, as she recalled something she hadn't needed for a long time. The sound was cracked as it came from her mouth, but she figured she could do it. She continued to walk forward, eying the arm that floated in the air.
> 
> Dan didn?t know what these things were or what was wrong with him; all he knew was that Sayuri had been hurt. And now he had the firepower to fight these things. The cat hollow that was slowly approaching Dan got closer and closer. Dan?s lasso attacked. It flew at the hollow at high speeds.
> 
> Ran dodged and jumped forward but the lasso grabbed her leg. It wrapped tightly around her leg and dragged her in closer. Dan eyed the hedgehog, but it didn?t move. ?What are you?? he asked, just like before. Hopefully whatever happened like last time would work again and the thing would die.



R?n's mouth opened wide, and a voice she hadn't needed for ages emerged. She'd cast it away when indulged in the hunt, but it seemed important now.

"You're strong," there was a lustful quantity to it, but it didn't seem to translate to the human equivalent. It was more, the fact she was in danger of her life had excited her, "You're strong so I'll fight you."

It was the perfect truth. It was all R?n lived by, so the arm, waiting for a lie, never received it. It wasn't what Dan had wanted to hear, but it was more sincere than anything else that could be stated.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

It was the perfect truth. It was all Rán lived by, so the arm, waiting for a lie, never received it. It wasn't what Dan had wanted to hear, but it was more sincere than anything else that could be stated.

Dan waited for the arm to strangle Ran, but it didn’t move. “Damn it! How was that not a lie!” he yelled. Then he realized something. The cat was a female. Not that it mattered; he just thought that monsters didn’t have genders. Dan’s lasso picked Ran up by her leg and threw her several feet away from Dan.

Dan’s arm flew behind him. He noticed that it was normal and not grotesque like it had gotten when it killed that monster. “Let’s see what you’re friend thinks…” he grumbled and sent the lasso flying at the hedgehog. Dan was impressed. He was some how managing to fight with this strange ability. Well that’s what happens when you spend your life playing Street Fighter at the arcade.

The hedgehog dodged the lasso, but Dan didn’t care. It was just a distraction. He had to rescue Sayuri. Dan begin to run over to his sister, he looked behind him to see his arm fighting the two hollows, now huge and grotesque.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

Rán snarled and swatted at the arm, but it was quite thickset. Choked with Reishi, she wasn't doing much more than superficial scratches. The hedgehog was trying to hit it with a spine, but it was jerking around too much, and it couldn't get good aim without risking hitting Rán.

The arm shook and managed to dislodge Rán, who skidded back, ending up next to the hedgehog.

"You talked." It was a small voice, distinctively childlike, that emerged from the hedgehog. "I heard you."

"Don't get used to it," Rán's words were hardily intelligible. She was already throwing them away.

"I'm Váli."

Rán ignored him, and continued to eye the human. The arm was floating between them, and the human was busy crouching over the female. He was going to be too distracted by this. Rán huffed and turned her back on them, walking off. Váli looked twice, noticed the arm wasn't going beyond a certain radius from the man, and followed after. A small garganta opened and the two wandered through it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

"That capriciousness of yours, I couldn't train out of you even when I made you the Captain-Commander. Honestly, Kigai, it's your incredible skills that see you through, not your willingness for battle.Have you brought your Vice-Captains along?" Rastarious asked, "They might be useful for distracting my own." Kigai rubbed his chin. "You know.. I haven't met your VC taicho..." tilted his head. "I heard she had a large chest, is it true?" Kou sweatdropped. "is that something the captain commander should ask...?" Kou questioned. 

"Well, anyway, the last i saw his and my own VC were trying to kill each other. But we stopped it. So.. they aren't here currently.. and i would rather not summon them... Dokuro is a spoil sport.. he tried to give me a citation for not doing my paper work~" Kigai chuckled. "Even the Captain commander!?" Kou thought to himself. "But, how have you been Ratarious-taicho? It's been a long time since our last tea.. I feel like i've missed alot." He smiled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

"Nothing happens anymore," Rastarious refilled Kou's teacup, "It's always quiet. I suppose that's a good thing, though the repetitiveness of day to day life can get tiring. I keep my Shinigami sharp, but there's nothing for them to do except fight Hollow."

Rastarious took a moment to take a deep swig from his own tea cup, staring at the pattern on the roof.

"I can't remain easy in this time of peace. I keep expecting something to happen, but it never does. It's maddening."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

"Nothing happens anymore," Rastarious refilled Kou's teacup, "It's always quiet. I suppose that's a good thing, though the repetitiveness of day to day life can get tiring. I keep my Shinigami sharp, but there's nothing for them to do except fight Hollow."Rastarious took a moment to take a deep swig from his own tea cup, staring at the pattern on the roof."I can't remain easy in this time of peace. I keep expecting something to happen, but it never does. It's maddening."

"Rasta-Taicho. Peace is a good thing. It's not like the olddays of war and battles.. We've seen our fair share, the suffering caused by war.. the loss of comrades. It's not worth it Taicho, why should the next generation be subject to terrors such as those? The pains of watching those you love die in front of your eyes without a single hope of saving them..." Kigai took a small sip from his tea. "Perhaps i'm over-thinking your stance taicho. But i can't help but feel, this time of peace will not last as long as i would hope." 

"What do you mean?" Kou asked. "I feel that there is something building in the shadows. What it is i am not sure, But there is something that keeps me uneasy. When i look at the star filled sky at night, I feel unrest.. I don't feel peaceful.. I'm not sure what it means.. But it's just a feeling." He smiled. "It's probably nothing."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

"You are the one equipped to lead in peace, not me," Rastarious took another sip of his tea, "That's the biggest difference between us. I train my Shinigami and pass on my knowledge, but that's all I can do at this stage. I couldn't lead in times of peace. That's why you have the position of Captain-Commander now."

Rastarious sighed, reaching up a fist and lightly tapping Kigai on the side of the head, "And it's Rastarious, not Rasta, kiddo."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

"You are the one equipped to lead in peace, not me," Rastarious took another sip of his tea, "That's the biggest difference between us. I train my Shinigami and pass on my knowledge, but that's all I can do at this stage. I couldn't lead in times of peace. That's why you have the position of Captain-Commander now."Rastarious sighed, reaching up a fist and lightly tapping Kigai on the side of the head, "And it's Rastarious, not Rasta, kiddo."

Kigai couldn't help but let out a slight sigh. "I suppose you are right. and you know your name is too long Rastarious-taicho... See... it doesn't even sound right." He smiled and poured his old teacher another cup of tea, worries vanished when he sat down with his previous teacher and had a cup of tea. The pains and memories of the past fade for a little while and talk of the future and times of peace flows forward. 

"Watching them together.. It seems as though they are father and son." Kou thought to himself. "I feel as if i do not belong here." Kou speaks outloud. "Eh? Nonsense! you're presence is always welcome Kou-kun!" Kou's black cheeks turned a slightly red at the words. "Ah... From Kigai-Dono... to hear those words.. this cursed man is not worthy..." He bows. "Ah.. you can't be cursed... if you were cursed you'd look like a donkey. "


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

"Any Captain is welcome to join us," Rastarious added, "you have led admirably as a Captain, and whatever shame you believe you carry is not something you deserve."

Placating Kou was something quite a few of the Captains had gotten good at. They'd had plenty of practise after all.

~~~

"Mmhhm~"

A hand reached about for a bit, before grabbing a black cloak with white symbols on it and pulling it inside the building it had been hanging outside. A few moments later, Dechs Cathises, wearing his trademark inverted Haori, stepped out of the building.

After a good rest in the afternoon warmth, he was ready to get back to work. A few hints about rogue Shinigami within Seireitei had come to him through a small squad of some of his better trackers, and he was ready to follow that up.

"Time to get to work," the black cloak swished in a light afternoon breeze.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2009)

"My..........name?" Kioshi finally said after a huge pause. He didn't want to, but he knew he had to. Kioshi was conflicted on what to do at the current moment and the situation that he had gotten himself in. He knew if he gave his name he would be reported, but is it his fault he has a temper? Is it he's fault that decided to call him a girl? Is it he's fault he beat them up? Two out of the three were a yes and whether Kioshi liked it or not this had to be reported.

"Kio...shi" he finally said after some time pondering his options. He lowered his head not in dissapointment for the punishment you knew he would recieve from not only a captain, but his father as well.

"Look" Kioshi began to speak "I didn't just beat the up I had a good reason!" Kioshi said putting bass in his voice. He pointed to the mangled bodies behind him "THEY CALLED ME A GIRL!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> "My..........name?" Kioshi finally said after a huge pause. He didn't want to, but he knew he had to. Kioshi was conflicted on what to do at the current moment and the situation that he had gotten himself in. He knew if he gave his name he would be reported, but is it his fault he has a temper? Is it he's fault that decided to call him a girl? Is it he's fault he beat them up? Two out of the three were a yes and whether Kioshi liked it or not this had to be reported.
> 
> "Kio...shi" he finally said after some time pondering his options. He lowered his head not in dissapointment for the punishment you knew he would recieve from not only a captain, but his father as well.
> 
> "Look" Kioshi began to speak "I didn't just beat the up I had a good reason!" Kioshi said putting bass in his voice. He pointed to the mangled bodies behind him "THEY CALLED ME A GIRL!!"



"So you beat a good number of Shinigami to a pulp?" Mathias walked past Kioshi, bending down to check on one of them.

Mathias chucked a glance at Kioshi. He really did have quite fair features. It probably wasn't that hard to mistake him for a female.

"Look, I'm going to have to report this, but you help me get these guys into the infirmary portion of Thirteenth and I'll do my best to slacken any trouble you get into."

"Jeeze, aren't you a nice guy, Mat."

Mathias jerked his head up, seeing Rei, as well as a few of her friends nearby. "Come on," Rei motioned to the others, "Let's get these idiots into the infirmary. They had it coming anyway. I know a few women who'd beat them to a pulp just as much as you did after what they pulled on you," she addressed Kioshi.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2009)

"Well atleast someone slighty understands" he commented. It wasn't really like he enjoyed beating them up, but being called a female irked him to no end. Ever since he was a kid adults, friends, random people on the stree would assume he was a girl and treat him as such. One of the biggest insults was back when he was alive a man actually tried to persuade him to become a street walker.

His features were fair which he knew and they he had a more feminine faical structue since he got most of the looks from his mom, but did that give people the right to to just hit on him? It wouldn't be as bad if they just assumed he was a girl instead they could atleast ask him.

Kioshi agreed to the deal and went over to help cart some of the unfortunate shinigami away.

"Atleast they'll never call me a girl again" he said aloud.

_3rd Division_
Fumiko trekked through the halls of the 3rd division with nothing to do, but look at people. She was still pissed that nobody beileved that the Guy she threw tripped. I mean why would she chuck a guy at her captain? Fumiko thought it was ludicrous that no one in her division believed her.

_"I got a whole lot of hell for that"_ Fumiko thought in her mind as she turned the corner. Her daily training under her captain was atleast 10 times worse than it normally was. She was so sore and tired after that she felt she would need to cut some pounds off of a rahter heavy asset of hers.

Her slowly journey through the halls came to an end as she stood infront of the door of her captain. She thought it would be best to atleast say sorry, but not apologize. She turned the knob to his door, but stood still as voices could be heared from the other side. Slowly she creeked the door open giving her a a small view inside. 

On one side was her captain serving tea _"Nothing new there"_ she thought. A masculine voice hit her ears that had a very alluring affect on her. Fumiko opened the door ajar slightly more and there he was the man who orginally was her goal for become a member of the Gotei 13.

"Ca....Captain Commander Kigai" Fumiko spoke and quickly recogonized her error. She threw her hands over her mouth and slid to the other side of the door hoping her captain didn't hear.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

D.Oggy/B.Uggy Vs Jus Bon-

"Hahaha!" D.Oggy laughed as Jus Bon's body was pulled out of the sand, With a quick hard flick of his mouth. The hollows massive body flew into the air. "It's not over yet!" D.Oggy's blades began to spin. "DEMON CUTTER!" Das Bon's eyes widened as he sees the two blades coming closer to his face. "PLEASE!!! I DON'T WANT TO DIE!!!!" he screams. "Be glad you'll become my shit." Blood dyes the white sand red, D.Oggy stands over the body and smirks. 

"Alright little man, eat your share." The body was cut cleanly in half thanks to the Demon cutter. "Heh, Very well." B.Uggy jumped off D.Oggy's head and his body began to glow with a dark green energy, Soon the energy began to expand and when it's glow died down, B.Uggy stood seven feet tall. "Ah, no need to use that small form when eating." He picked up the body and began to crunch on it's bones. 

"THE HELL IS THIS!? YOU CAN INCREASE YOUR SIZE!?" D.Oggy shouts in shock. "No, I can decrease my size. Simpleton." He sighed and gulped down the Jus Bon's body, D.Oggy blinked and quickly did the same. He didn't want to be outdone by some creepy hollow who could shrink and grow in size.. "So... What kind of ability is that." D.Oggy's eyes narrowed. "It's Super shrink!" B.Uggy laughed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> "Well atleast someone slighty understands" he commented. It wasn't really like he enjoyed beating them up, but being called a female irked him to no end. Ever since he was a kid adults, friends, random people on the stree would assume he was a girl and treat him as such. One of the biggest insults was back when he was alive a man actually tried to persuade him to become a street walker.
> 
> His features were fair which he knew and they he had a more feminine faical structue since he got most of the looks from his mom, but did that give people the right to to just hit on him? It wouldn't be as bad if they just assumed he was a girl instead they could atleast ask him.
> 
> ...



"I'm Mathias, by the way," Mathias reached a hand over to Kioshi once they dropped off the last Shinigami, "Mathias Tekka."

"Making friends?" Rei looked over at the two, "Good to hear. Because guess who finally checked the Shinigami she's been training against the list of all Shinigami in Thirteenth?"

Mathias froze, midhandshake. His face turned completely white as all the blood drained from his body. His mouth opened and closed a few times, no noise coming out.

"Yeah, and she expects you in the third training room within half an hour."

"Hide me," Mathias manages.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

"Ca....Captain Commander Kigai" Kigai's ear twitched. "As i was saying." He smirked, he knew that there was someone outside the door, all three captains did. However playing dumb was something that often would lead to the other side feeling a false sense of security. "Kou, You shouldn't feel as if you did something bad with your life, Obviously to have been granted such a strong body you are a blessed person. I wish i was as strong as you! Hahahaha!" he chuckled. 

"Kigai-Dono.. you are far stronger then myself.. Even Rastarious-dono is out of my league." Kigai sighed. "Eh~ I dunno~ He's gotten old.. Though he doesn't show it much..." At this moment a glowing hand was inches from his face. "Taicho.. It's not nice to use such dangerous spells when mice are around." He turns his eye to the door. "Ah!? did he see me!?" Fumiko began to walk away from the door, silently stepping as quietly as she could. "I suppose you are right kiddo." Both of them smirk. "Should we catch the little mouse and see what it wants rasta-taicho?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Ca....Captain Commander Kigai" Kigai's ear twitched. "As i was saying." He smirked, he knew that there was someone outside the door, all three captains did. However playing dumb was something that often would lead to the other side feeling a false sense of security. "Kou, You shouldn't feel as if you did something bad with your life, Obviously to have been granted such a strong body you are a blessed person. I wish i was as strong as you! Hahahaha!" he chuckled.
> 
> "Kigai-Dono.. you are far stronger then myself.. Even Rastarious-dono is out of my league." Kigai sighed. "Eh~ I dunno~ He's gotten old.. Though he doesn't show it much..." At this moment a glowing hand was inches from his face. "Taicho.. It's not nice to use such dangerous spells when mice are around." He turns his eye to the door. "Ah!? did he see me!?" Fumiko began to walk away from the door, silently stepping as quietly as she could. "I suppose you are right kiddo." Both of them smirk. "Should we catch the little mouse and see what it wants rasta-taicho?"



Rastarious and Kigai each raised a finger and lightly made a tapping motion. The double Thrust Hado blew the doors off their hinges and through the wall behind them.

Fumiko was wrapped in the paper of the door which had torn as the frame rushed past her.

"Well well, it's your Vice-Captain," Kigai beamed, looking at the mummified figure.

"Well well, it's my Vice-Captain," Rastarious was less than beaming. He still hadn't quite gotten over her getting close enough earlier to actually through someone at him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

A small cat-like hollow prowled the streets,looking for a soul to eat. It paused briefly, and tried to see if there were any souls around. 

1 soul. Well, that would do for today. The hollow slowly approached the location of the soul, a dilapidated house set for demolition. The presence became even stronger as the cat neared the house.

Before it could take even a single step an arrow shot flew from the house and hit it directly at its mask, then another. and another. and another. Pretty soon the cat hollow was riddled with arrow shots, dead without it even realizing what attacked it.

Inside the house, Doremi laid down her crossbow, smiling confidently.

"Fuck yeah, 30 seconds!" She yelled, shooting wildly around the house. One of the shots hit the last supporting beam that kept the entire place up, however. The house shook violently, before it collapsed upon itself.

Doremi crawled out of the ruins, beaten up badly. "That was painful." SHe exclaims before fainting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

Rán raised her head and sniffed, scenting the air of Hueco Mundo. It was dead, which meant that the slightest signs of activity could be detected by a skilled tracker.

"What's your name?"

Rán threw a glance at the hedgehog then turned her attention back to sniffing the air.

"I'm going to interrupt you until you tell me."

Rán twitched. He had her there.

"Rán," she stated shortly. Her voice really was not a person's. She'd gone without using it for so long, unlike some of the more talkative Hollow.

She continued to sniff the air, but detected nothing. That only meant something was brewing. She walked around in circles for a few times before curling up on the sandy floor. Váli followed suit.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 1, 2009)

"Training with your captain huh?" Kioshi asked looking at the rather petrified face of Mathias. Kioshi felt kind of of sorry for the poor guy, but that all went out the window when he remebered that this was the same dude who was going to report him. So being the person that Kioshi is he walked over to Mathais and put an arm around the mans shoulder as a form of comfort I guess you can say.

"Well my dear friend" Kioshi began to talk as he thought of what to say. Kioshi knew of many lines that would fit with this moment, but he decided that a more simple yet effective line would fit well and give Mathais the kind of courage he needed. 

"Mathais" Kioshi began to speak "Your ass is grass and the captain is the lawn mower" he said bluntly hitting the man on his back and began to walk away. Though those choice of words sounded sorta rude which led to Kioshi giving him even more words of encouragement.

"Don't get raped to badly now" and with a simply flash step Kioshi had vansihed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

"That was bad," Rei was laughing to herself, "That guy's got guts, even if he did go crazy on a bunch of our division."

Rei walked over to Mathias, casually turning him around and pointing him in the direction of the doorway. With a gentle push, he was walking in that direction, his face still frozen in shock. Rei waved goodbye as he headed through the door, turning back to look at her with the most pained expression on his face.

Rei and the others cracked up.

~~~

Isis Neith, Captain of Thirteenth Division, looked up from where she was sitting, discussing counter strategies with her eight seat. She waved the man off, and stood up as Mathias froze dead, rooted to the spot.

"Mathias Tekka?" there was a youthful quality to her voice. As if she'd just emerged from her teens. But at the same time, there was an immense weight hidden behind her, waiting to break free and attack whatever it lay eyes upon.

Mathias nodded, still frozen to the spot.

"You haven't been attending my training sessions. I make sure to keep in contact with all my Shinigami, and give them as much help as I can in their training. It reflects badly on me, that you'd rather not learn from me."

"N-n-n-no," Mathias shook his head, "I-I-I-ju-just want-wanted to be wor-worth tra-training."

Isis sighed and placed both hands on her hips. She walked right up to Mathias, and stood in front of him. It was the first time he ever noticed he was actually taller than her. A moment later it felt like she was towering above him.

"Draw your sword."

"What?"

"That's an order."

Mathias stepped back, staring at Isis. Had she seriously just...

He froze again, eyes locked on the blade tip hovering just a few milimetres in front of his face. Isis had drawn her Zanpaktou perfectly, in the barest of an instant, and had it pointing at Mathias.

"Draw."

Mathias stepped back again, and made a jerky motion with his arm. The Tantō knife flew out of his sleeve, but he didn't have the right focus, and missed catching it. It dropped to the ground. Isis raised an eyebrow and motioned at it with her sword. "Pick it up."

Mathias ducked down, fumbling a little to pick his Zanpakutō up. Captain Neith was terrifying him. He couldn't believe he was in front of her like this. His hand shaking a little, he held on to his Zanpakutō as Isis sized him up. She changed her grip on her own sword, holding it diagonally in front of her in a defensive position. "Attack me."

"What?"

"DO IT!"

Mathias cringed at Isis's yell. She was absolutely terrifying. Some kind of monster, she had to be. Mathias gingerly stepped forward, and thrust his knife at her. Before his arm was even fully outstretched, Isis had punched him directly in the face.

Mathias was flung back, raising a hand to clutch his bloody nose, tears forming in his eyes. That had really hurt. Isis was still in the same position, her sword in that defensive stance. "What are you waiting for?" she stared at him, "Attack me!"

Mathias stepped in again, and once more tried to strike at Isis. This time she clocked him to the side of the head with the back of her fist. He still hadn't seen her move. This continued for a while. By the end of it, Mathias was as much a bloody mess as the Shinigami Kioshi had half beaten to death earlier.

"Disgraceful," Isis was angry. She didn't like this at all. No Shinigami of hers should be this way. She'd made a mistake somewhere. "You weren't half this bad in your fight a few hours ago."

"You saw that?" Mathias forced out, thoroughly appalled. He couldn't bear the thought of someone as important as Captain Isis watching him fight.

"Yes, I did, which is why I know you can damn well do better than you just did." Isis sighed, holding a palm to her head in annoyance. "I want you back here at the same time tomorrow. I'm going to beat you into shape if it kills you. Now get to the infirmary, you're a mess."

Mathias nodded, still white as a sheet, and escaped from the training room. Rei was outside, ready to catch him as he collapsed, completely out cold.

"Twenty-Fifth seat Rei!"

"Yes, Captain?" Rei yelled back to Isis through the doorway.

"You'd best have him ready for tomorrow!"

"Understood, Captain!" Rei hauled Mathias over her shoulder and took him off to the infirmary. Once he'd recovered enough, they'd begin training for his next round against Isis. He'd need the help, or she really would end up killing him. Thirteenth's Captain was not someone you could be soft around.

Back in the room, Isis sighed and sat back down. Her Zanpakutō complained a little about not getting to kill enough. She told it to shut up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 1, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

A smile crosses Reno’s lips as he pulls himself from the ground and come face to face with the large man that had opened his mouth and, to him at least, spoken out so foolishly. The large Blue Dragon member gets right in Reno’s face. “What’s with  the smile dead man?” He ask. Reno cuts his glance to the other four rival gang members as his smile grows ever wider. Snapping his head back toward the large man Reno’s pupils dilate. Then with a vicious lunge Reno’s forehead connects with the big man’s forehead with a resounding thud.  The big man doesn’t even take more then two steps before Reno is on the offensive and hitting the other members of the group. A sharp knee to the groin of the next closest man bring him to his knees allowing Reno to wrap his hands around  his jaw line. Then with a  twist a sickening snap can be heard as Reno breaks the man’s neck. Another of the men wrap his arms around Reno and pulls him up and around so another of the gang can attack him. But with a kick of his foot Reno hit’s the charging man while forcing the man holding him to stumble back. Hitting the wall of the library the man releases his grip. As he dose Reno spins and punches the man square on the Adam’ apple collapsing his throat. 

That man that Reno had kicked quickly recovers and charges him. But when he comes into striking range Reno sidesteps and grabs the outstretched fist. Pulling his opponent’s arm down and to his back he places his other on the back of the man’s head and help accelerate him toward the stone wall. With a jarring slam the man’s forehead splits as his entire skull cracks. A trail of blood follows the man as he slides down the wall. Reno now turns to the large man and the last of the smaller men.  “Three down. Two to go.” he says as a sick smile crosses his lips. 

-Warehouse- 

Marcus takes a step back as his opponent’s Zanpaktou glows white and lengthens. At first the sword appears to be nothing more then a normal long sword. But with a flip of the man’s wrist the blade falls to a whip like form. The smile that was once present on Juro’s face falls as he lunges forward. Marcus brings his Zanpaktou up in a defensive manner as Juro lashes out whit his sword. His whip sword wraps around Marcus’ blade. Then with a tug he brings Marcus in. Two solid fist to the face makes Marcus stumble back as Juro pulls his sword from Marcus’. the with a spin he drops to his knees and sends his sword out again. It wraps around Marcus’ left ankle and cuts into it. With a yank he puts Marcus flat on his back. Undoing the grip of his sword he springs up and firmly plants both feet into Marcus’ gut. The air is forced out of his lungs as he screams aloud. Stepping off Marcus Juro snaps his wrist bringing his Zanpaktou back to a sword shape. With a cold laugh he holds the tip of the blade over Marcus’ throat. “I thought you were going to he the last? We’ll I suppose you’re just the second notch on my belt now.” He says bluntly.

With a umph he plunges his sword down. But his little speech gave Marcus the chance to recover a bit and his left hand rockets up. A crimson hue mist into the air as Marcus grips the  sword and pulls it to the side. This throws Juro off balance as Marcus thrust his Zanpaktou up.  Juro’s eyes widen as he watches in ‘sow-motion’ motion as Marcus’ blade inches toward him. But he is saved as his sword makes contact with the ground. Using the impact he pushes himself to the side. Although he avoids the killing blow his right shoulder is pierced and falls limp as he pulls himself off Marcus’ blade. After rolling to his feet he turns and looks at Marcus who had also gotten back to his feet. “Don’t worry, I can fight with both hands.” he says as he switches his sword to his left hand. 

-Huceo Mundo-

The pounce lands Draconis dead on the fleeing dog’s back. As it snaps under his greater weight he reaches down with those massive canines and bites into the Hollow’s neck. The struggle was over. Draconis had won and he was now claiming his prize. In four bites he greedily consumes this soul. Looking back he turns and begins to trot back to his other kills. Sensing his return the scavengers scurry back into the sands. Hs predatory instincts in overdrive, thanks in part to his current form, Draconis looks around before he tears into the first of the souls that lay strewn across the sands. He arte the second and third soul with out the first incident. But as he leaned over the start on the last body another Hollow rounds a dune and declares his attentions with a massive roar. Draconis looks up as a low growl escapes his lips. As he bared his large Canines the large ape like Hollow pounds his chest in a show of superiority. The showing however means very little to Drcaonis as he charges forward and leaps into the air. The ape, however, is used to this tactic as he throws both fist out and tosses Draconis to the side. As he hits the sands the ape is already upon him bringing his large powerful arms down in a clubbing double sledged hammer. 

The blow bounces Draconis off the sand. When he hits the ground he falls into a clump. Pounding his chest the ape declares his triumph. All that is left in it’s mind is the kill. Shuffling over he grabs Draconis by the neck and picks him up. Then it places one hand on Draconis’ lower jaw and the other on his upper. He was about to end this by braking Draconis head. But that is when something strange happens. The mouth that he clutches so firmly shifted to hands. In the apes surprise Draconis pulls it’s arms apart and pulls him toward himself. With a massive head butt he dazes the ape as he pushes him back. Shifting shape again Dracois bounds the apes hands in a long whip like tail. Then with a spin he brings the ape to the ground hard. While he still bound his opponents hands Draconis, now shaped like a humanoid saber tooth cat, walks over kneels by his down for.  “Sayonara.” he whispers as he plunges his claws into the apes neck. 

Draconis finishes off the last two souls that he had killed quickly he hated to fight for meals he had already earned. Then looking over the waste he decides it was time to leave for a bit. The human world was far more scenic anyway. Stepping though a dimensional ripple he is gone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

Across the world, a great festival was beginning. A celebration once per year, countless people were joining in on both a local and global scale. Unknown to them all, the many many festival grounds spread all over the world had been prepared with a specific purpose in mind. And as the festival began to kick into gear, this purpose came to a head.

Tobias wandered a little through the town. It had grown late already, the day had flown past him in a haze. It was the night of the celebration, but he didn't feel much like celebrating, so he didn't join in.

It was only late in the evening that a strange feeling came to Tobias. Like something was wrong. Or more accurately, like something was about to become wrong. It made him look around worriedly, afraid that the creature who attacked him the night before would return.

So Tobias decided he'd be better off with people around him. Wandering down to the festival, he was only a few steps away from the grounds before the glowing orange barrier formed around it. Tobias paused, and reached up a hand to the transparent orange forcefield. Pushing against it, he couldn't get through. Someone nearby on the inside of the barrier found this out when he walked right into it.

All across the world, in the countless festival grounds set up before hand, these barriers were erected.

And from within the barrier, a call went out, which caught the attention of the worst kind of party crashers. Hollow.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 1, 2009)

*The Beast Known as Sent Aru*

The remaning men gather near each other each chanting and forming their own handsigns. "DISSAPATE!" The men fired a combined Kidou that rushed towards the beast ripping the ground beneath it to shreds. Sent flexed every muscle in his body embracing himself for the impact, his anger had drove him over the edge and he had no intentions of dodging. BOOM! A blinding light filled the area as the beast took the hit straight on though managed to tank the energy blast.

"Sir!" One of them called out surprised to see the hollow could survive such an attack. It's body was oozing a green substance as it let out haunting groans and moans staggering from side to side. "I'LL KILL HIM!" An impatient shinigami charged towards his brandishing his Zanpaktou with the intent to kill. "JINBE NO!" The leader called out but it was too late the man had been impaled by the beast's gigantic fingers that now began to pull at his chest cavity. **Krikk Krack** The sound of the bone giving way grew louder and with one swift motion Sent ripped the mans chest clean off, Lungs and other organs came crashing down unto the ground.

The hollow turned his attention back to the remaining cell now covered not only in his own but the others blood. Licking the red and green liquid off of his face he let out a war like roar signifying his growing rage. The confusion he had once held, The unsurity of the world and the haziness of his thoughts dissapated all replaced with one emotion...Anger. The rain began to fall lightly as the heavy downpour was quick to follow, The shinigami still remember that day..That hollow and the look it gave to them as the Rain washed the image away from their sight.

(Festival of Souls)

It had been months since the encounter with the Shinigami, Sent had used his new found rage to devour more and more souls. The gathering of so many souls attracted to him like a Hollow magnet. This certainly caught his attention and would catch the attention of any other soul hungry hollow. He was a few hundred meters from the designated area but he could already taste the flesh the sweet rejuvinating soul entering his body. Licking his cracked mask he chuckled to himself "It's time" He thought as he rushed towards the festival with only carnage on his mind.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Hollow or God?*

The festival was well and alive, people dancing and the occasional fire work added to the care free atmosphere that the get together had brought to the land. On the outskirts of the festival where three teenagers, Two boys and a girl. The boys had lured the already intoxicated girl with the intentions of taking advantage of her vunerable state. Each had began to fondle and taste her unwanting skin as she tried to pull away from the boys, But to no avail bringing her close they began to undress her ramming their fingers into her with no remorse.

"Stop" She said weakly as she could barely stay up, The first boy had his forearm wrapped tightly around her neck positioning himself to enter her from the back as the second was enjoying the fruits of her body.*Krik* A small cracking noise was heard but the two were far into their act to notice, Without notice a giant tree trunk came flying from the forest crushing the first boy and crushing the girls lower body. The second boy had suffered from scrathes but had been lucky not to take the full brunt of the attack. "WHAT WAS THAT?!" The boy called out looking around but finding no answer.

They were to weak to see Sent as he cleared the forest with a massive jump landing behind the already dead first boy. The impact sending clouds of smoke into the air as the second boy looked on in fear. His friends body was being tared to shreds yet their was no culprit in sight. Sent bit into the boys ribs breaking it with no problem, The blood pouring from the sides of his mouth as he tilted his head back letting the flesh enter his body. "W-what" The second looked on to afraid to move from his position..Not the smartest times to fear kharma.

Crushing the boys head under his massive foot he devoured his soul with ease, Looking at the girl who was taken advantage trying to crawl away he stumbled clumsily over to heard. Though she couldnt see him she knew that if she stayed their she would be dead for sure. The pain was immense, The broken bones and tared muscle sending a burning sensation through her now motionless legs. She gritted her teeth as they resisted the move "Come on" She said with whatever strength she had left. "Hehehe" Sent chuckled to himself getting closer to his half naked prey.

The second boy took the girls intiative and began to run away, This caught sent's attention knowing the girl wouldn't be going anywhere soon he leaped to catch up to the boys progress. Landing on his back he instantly crushed the boys organs causing his eyes to rupture from the pressure as he ripped half of his body clean off with his giant teeth. Crunching the bone and senew with each massive chomp he digested the boys flesh and soul with relative ease. Turning back to the girl he noticed her lying on the floor crying, Her life was flashing before her eyes. A drunk single mother and an abusive step father who do things no man should ever do to a young girl. A brother locked away in jail for murder and a child at such a young age, Certainly the girl had it rough.

Thinking about how she had kept letting herself be taken advantage not only by boys but by everyone around her she began to regret the choices she made. On the brink of death Sent became visible to her, Her blood covered body not only from the hollows attack but the boys forced entry into her body cascaded in every direction. Looking at the giant beast she confused him for some deity coming to her rescue. "Is that you god...?" She said as her vision blurred with each word.

Chuckling to himself Sent played along "Yes it's me...God" Titling his head to side a giant grin grew on his face. "Do you want me to rescue you...To make it stop hurting...So the pain never returns" The words took a moment but they finally sank in, Nodding her head brushing her face against the rough terrain and mud she agreed. Her face was tear stained and she truly believed she had found nirvana in the form of Sent. "Very well...I will save you" With that he began to feast away at the poor girl...This was just the beginning of the Festival of Souls. The carnage that would continue sent a chill down the hollows spine as he could barely wait.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]D.Oggy found himself at a place filled with humans and hollow alike. Ohohoho? He smirked, He could see the delicious souls in front of him. Time to eat I suppose! His first choice, a large man roughly 6?4 with a muscular body.D.Oggy found his type to be delicious, So he quickly made his way over, stuck bladed wings through the man?s body. Removing his soul and consuming it without hesitation.

[/FONT]      D.Oggy moved onto his next target. time for the next one He smirked, He could see his next target. gotta get em fast! No time to waste! His second choice, a small woman, she wore a simple sun dress. D.Oggy licked his lips, quickly charged forward. Knocking down the women and crushing her chest with his paw. When her soul popped out, he gobbled down ever last spiriton.

 His next target was a serpent like hollow eating people in mass. Time for a real challenge.  He charged forward towards the purple snake. Come here snakey! The large serpent turned its attention to D.Oggy. The two strike at each other, D.Oggy doges and begins to cut down the side of the hollows with his blades. As it screams out in pain, D.Oggy finishes it off with his growl and munches down.

 Moving on, D.Oggy found himself a little girl. Too easy for most to even consider, the blonde hair tied with a red ribbon, the pink flower patterned dress, the blue eyes glistening in the confusion of all the death around her. Heh, Fear, My favorite seasoning. He charged forward, not bothering with the hassle of ripping out her soul, he just swallowed her hole. Not even chewing this time, sick bastard.

D.Oggy found himself between two hollow and a human soul. It?s mine. He stated, the hollows both growled at him. Don?t think I?ll let you win! He first went after the large baboon looking hollow. It?s face large and red, so was its behind. D.Oggy dodges the creatures punch and gets close enough to fire a demon?s howl into its mouth. Killing it from the inside, D.Oggy consumes it with haste and moves on.

 The next target was the large gorilla like hollow that was with the baboon. He had a large body and fists, covered in purple fur. However his legs were less then lacking. D.Oggy used this to his advantage, lifting his wings till they were parallel with the ground and cutting his nubs off from beneath him. The gorilla had no choice but to fall onto D.Oggy?s spinning blades. Another one down and another meal won.

 Boss D.Oggy having defeated the two hollow made his way to the girl.  She seemed to be in her late 20?s, was wearing a nice suit. Must have been a business woman, D.Oggy didn?t care though. He walked over to her as she coward in the fear and confusion. The dog hollow slowly opened her mouth, The women couldn?t see what was coming, but that was for the best. Blood splattered across the booths and D.Oggy walked away with one more soul in his stomach.

 Throughout this event, there seemed to be a single fat hollow with a demons mask roaming around. The hell is that thing. D.Oggy mumbled to himself as he looked down at the boy beneath his paw. He had a green and white striped shirt, white pants and a baseball cap. He struggled under D.Oggy?s foot but the hollow just pushed down and ate the soul that popped out. So good. He smirked.

D.Oggy grumbled, His next target was an elderly man in a white robe and pants. He had a simple wooden cane to hold his slouching body up. Too easy. D.Oggy ran by and swiped the old man with his paw, cutting out his back with his claws. The old man?s spirit popped out easily.Good morning. D.Oggy smiled before sucking down the soul.

 The ease at which these souls could be found was pleasing. Three men this time, One in a white suit with pink trim, average build with glasses and short black hair. The odd color scheme wasn?t enough to detour D.Oggy, he charged boldly and cut down the man in the white suit. The look of shock in his eyes was enough to please any hollow, but D.Oggy got to eat this soul. 

 The two men he was with looked confused and frightened. Not knowing if they should run or not. D.Oggy grinned and aimed for the men in red, he had medium brown hair slicked back with black trim on his suit. D.Oggy enjoyed the look of pure terror as his head flew into the air. The other guys wasn?t so bad either, But D.Oggy gulped down the red mans soul before moving on.

 Next on the list! The man wearing the blue suit with white trim! D.Oggy smirked, This man had long brown hair slicked back AND glasses. Freakin loser. D.Oggy thought to himself, The man was trembling seeing the violent way his friends just died..There was no reason for it, They just.. the just died. God I hate it when they whine? Fear is fine but Guh whining? D.Oggy bit of his head simply to shut him up before eating his soul.

 After his nice meal of three fresh souls, A hollow jumped out at D.Oggy. This one seemed to be built like a piranha, it?s teeth sharp and it?s body small and thin. Though it seemed to have some decent speed to it, D.oggy didn?t fear. The hollow jumped at him, The Dog hollow simply turned his body and let the little one fall right into his blades. Much like a deli slicer to roast beef, D.Oggy made mince meat out of the hollows body and ate it with pride in his eyes.

 D.Oggy walked along the festivals path, Souls running hollows cheering. he noticed a young human boy, He wore a black outfit, had medium length brown hair and looked to be fairly strong. D.Oggy gladly jumped down at the boy, Though something unexpected, The boy turned and punched D.Oggy. It didn?t affect him, it annoyed him. DAMN BRAT! And with that, The boy?s eyes widened as his last sight as a double mouth and a vague memory of what a hollows stomach looked like.

 Next on the list is a small boy wearing a yellow raincoat with a yellow hat. He had blue shorts and was carrying a yellow balloon. The hell? D.Oggy thought to himself. Why is a kid wearing a raincoat? in sunny weather?? He shook it off, it wasn?t important just weird. He jumped down, the kid didn?t even budge. Ah, He?s blind. D.Oggy blinked, then quickly ate the boy. Makes it easier.

 Moving on, D.Oggy watched the carnage from above. Most people were running and screaming now, hollows were cheering and gulping down souls at an incredible rate. There?s that damn round demon again. D.Oggy thinks to himself, and then he spots a small puppy looking hollow. With a grin he jumps down, curls into a ball and cuts the puppy to bits. Gulping down what?s left of the meat, He smirks.

[FONT=&quot]D.Oggy could sense the reiatsu of a powerful soul nearby. He grinned and made his way down the festival streets, blowing away booths with his Demon howl. As he bursts through the fifth booth, there was a women in a red dress, large chest, long flowing brown hair. Beautiful. D.Oggy walks over to her slowly and gently bits down on her shoulder, His fangs piercing her heart and lungs. He smirked before eating the rest of her, soul included. 

[/FONT]      Next up, A smaller hollow, This one built like a rollie-polie. Cmon!CMon! the creature taunted and jumped at D.Oggy, The large dog hollow simply swiped it away with his paw, knocking it into a fish frying stand. The hollow screams out as it lands in boiling oil. D.Oggy knocks the deep fryer down and looks at the hollow. Mmm, Deep frying makes everything better! he chuckles as he gulps it down.

 Soon, D.Oggy found himself in front of three hollow. A Worm, A Bird, Cat. And a dog, Now let?s see who wins this battle of species! they all charge forward, D.Oggy focuses on the cat first, He spins and the cat dodges the blades, but he?s able to spit a demons growl into its back.  He then follows with falling backwards onto the cat and stabbed his wings into its body. As quick as he can, he devoirs it before the bird attacks.

 As the bird comes up behind him, D.oggy quickly turns and bites onto its neck. The hollows screams out in pain as D.Oggy tears it?s flesh from its body. There is no happy ending for the bird, It falls to the ground and D.Oggy ends it?s pathetic existence in a large gulp. The worm fears what is happening and tries to run.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2009)

Edelmiro grinned as he put the Hollow down. Apparently there was some type of festival going on, and he hadn’t been invited. Edelmiro tossed the Hollow down. “Can I go!?” asked the Hollow. Edelmiro turned around with a savage grin. The hollow tried to run, but Edelmiro leapt on him and devour his flesh. 

He licked his lips as he finished the meal. The nearest festival was close to his home. Edelmiro walked to the festival grounds and grinned. Edelmiro charged forward and went through the orange force field like jello. Edelmiro sensed other hollows, but he ignored them. He lurked through the festival, searching for a tasty snack. 

Edelmiro turned around and saw three teenagers with tattoos walking through the festival. They eyed everyone with caution as they walked around. Everyone seemed to back away from them when they saw them. Edelmiro wasn’t scared though. He knew these thugs. Judging by their tattoos they were Red Wolves. 

When he was alive, the Red Wolves were rivals with his gang, the Blades. Edelmiro licked his lips and said, “I’m going to enjoy this,” he leapt forward, this time at the teenager. There was an explosion like the other explosions in the carnival. Most of the people thought it was a terrorist attack, the spiritually active humans knew better. 

Edelmiro grabbed one of the gang members and quickly dismembered him. No one knew what was going on though. They started to run, but they couldn’t escape. Edelmiro grinned and continued to dismember the gang members. When he was done, he ate the limbs slowly, enjoying the taste. Edelmiro had all the time in the world. Those humans weren’t going anywhere.

A human girl had been caught in the explosion, her legs were captured under a board of wood and the flames were getting closer to her head…. Edelmiro pushed the wood off and grabbed the girl. “Aren’t you a pretty one…” he said, his voice perverted and dirty. His long tongue emerged from his mouth and he licked all over the girl. The girl screamed for someone named Johnny. 

He didn’t hear her though because Edelmiro had already devoured her. He swallowed her whole and said, “She wasn’t crunchy.” The humans were all against the orange force field, trying to escape. Edelmiro walked closer and closer, his tongue hanging from his mouth. Edelmiro roared, and he knocked the humans down with a single breathe. Only the strongest managed to stand. There were ten people. Edelmiro grinned. It was time to play a game. He got close the humans and said, “I dub you the 10 survivors. Were going to play a game called survival,” he explained. The humans tried to run, but Edelmiro’s long limbs were already moving in their direction.

“Whoever survives the longest gets a special treat… Let’s start!” he roared. The ten survivors started to run, all in different directions. Two survivors stayed close together, holding there hands. Edelmiro smirked. I’ll start with them, he thought. Edelmiro quickly counted to ten and bound after them. The couple turned a corner and looked behind them. The hollow was gone.

They knew it wasn’t over though. They stayed close together and continued to walk. Then they smelt it. The couple looked down to see a corpse. He was barely recognizable, but they knew he was one of the ten survivors. Edelmiro jumped down behind them and he quickly grabbed the girl, dragging her away from him. “Do I look stupid?” he asked. 

The man started to run. He put the woman close to his face and he said, “I guess you’re partner didn’t want to stick around… To bad that you’re ability doesn’t work when you’re not together.” The girl screamed for her partner like the last female. Edelmiro shook his head, _Pitiful girls_. He opened his mouth and dropped the girl in there. 

He put the other corpse in his mouth and he begun to eat them both at the same time. They screamed as Edelmiro swallowed them and they fell in the abyss. Edelmiro shrugged his shoulders. They were just the first victims of the Survivors’ Games.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

At Hanatasu High-

The four shinigami stood at the roof, Each one taking one side for themselves. "There's gonna be hollow here... why would Kigai-taicho send me here... I hate hollow... hollows are scary.. i wanna go home..." Ssob thought to himself while rocking back and forth in the fetal position. "Guh... stuck working with Ssob..." Ereki sighed. "He's a nice guy, he's sweet... he's sensitive, loyal to a tee... But as a shinigami... He's horrible..." She looked over at him and smirked a little then quickly made a straight face. "No... Gotta keep serious.. Hollows could attack any moment."

Kou simply looked over the town and sighed. "I saw a really pretty dress~" She looked at the clothing store. "But it was too expensive~" she whined to herself. "Kou is probably thinking about candy or a dress..." Ereki looked over at her. "And that 10th seat.. Kuzusu.. I've never seen him till today.. But i've heard he's been with the division over 500 years.. how is he still a 10th seat?" She turned to look at him, Kuzusu was simply watching a butterfly.

".... I see... that explains it..." She nodded. "Ah~ Pretty butterfly~" Kuzusu thought to himself. "I wonder, What it's like to fly so high~ Pretty butterfly~" He smiled and held out his finger, the butterfly landing on it and then flying away. "Oh?" He looked around before feeling a dense spiritual pressure coming down from the sky. "It seems we've found our hollows." He turned to the others and smiled while pointing up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

Kirai arrived at the festival of souls, for some reason he was just drawn to it, as he looked around at the humans he grinned, "All these evil creatures and all for me to devour!" he dove into the fray and grabbed one human. He tightened his grip harder and harder until the rather large man's soul popped right out of him. He licked his lips as he eyed the soul, he slammed the man's body to the ground. He then swallowed the soul whole.

He next moved onto a skinny woman screaming in fear. He lifted his foot and stomped on top of her. She died instantly under his massive foot. He snatched the soul up and snorted as he swallowed it and then moved on to the next one.

An entire baseball team of children, he grinned as he leaned over the nine of them. He grabbed one by the neck and lifted him. He pinched it with his massive claws and he was dead. Kirai quickly ate the soul so he could continue but they were running around in panic.

He grabbed two more. Each in one of his massive claws. He grinned, wanting to have some fun with these two. He took one and slammed his head against the building. The child died right away and Kirai went to work on his soul. 

He then turned to the other boy in his hands and grinned. He spun him around and then tossed him high into the air. He screamed, not knowing what was going on. He soon fell and Kirai smacked him like a baseball, his tail being the bat. He quickly ate his soul as well.

He turned to the others and smirked. He counted in his head, "6 more to go..." he turned around and smacked another one down with his tail. The coach ran around in panic, confused. Kirai simply scooped up the body with his claws and ate the young man's soul. He tossed the body away and looked down at the others.

The coach was becoming an annoyance so he was the next target. He glared at him, even though he knew he could not see him. He slammed a fist down to the man's right. He screamed and went to run to the left but a fist slammed there as well. Kirai had enough fun and simply thrusted his mouth at the man, eating him whole. 

Kirai looked down at the remaining five kids. He grabbed hold of his tail, enjoying the irony of their deaths via bat swing. He sweeps his tail and slams it into one of the boys. He picks him up and squeezes the soul out of him before finally consuming it.

His next target was the only girl of the team. She had already ran away but wasn't fast enough to escape. He slams her small body into a telephone poll, taking the pole down as well. He devours her soul in an instent and turns to the others.

The last three were hiding together in an alley. Tears formed on their faces as they heard the stomping of the hollow. One attempts to run away but hits straight into Kirai's foot. He side kicks him into the side of the alley and takes care of his soul swiftly.

The two boys were throwing baseballs at what seemed to them to be nothing. However they could tell that they were hitting something so they continue. Kirai barely felt the balls and kept marching forward. When finally getting close enough he slammed his claw right down on top of one of them, the soul popping right out for him to eat.

Kirai stared at the last boy. He drew his wooden bat and began to swing, but got no where. The hollow chuckled before slamming his mighty foot down on top of him. With that he ate the final baseball players soul and headed back into the street.

He saw group of four men dressed in business suits running frantically. He snatched up one of them bit his head off. As one of the most annoying humans in his book this is what he deserved. He swallowed his soul and tossed his body away effortlessly.

Kirai grabbed the next man who was round with a bald head. He tossed him into the air and simply let him fall to his death. After he landed Kirai slammed his fist into him and forced the soul out. He grabbed it with his tounge and looked over.

The last two were running for their lives. However he noticed they still had their suitcases in hands. They disgusted him so he leaped up and landed right in front of them. He claws one man in half and ate his soul.

He turned to the last man with his curly hair. He picked him up and began to squeeze. However he noticed something wet, the man had pissed himself. Disgusted, but still hungry, he popped the soul out with his hands and ate it, dropping the body right after.

He turned to a hollow whom he had been having an eating competion with. It wasn't offical but in fear of losing Kirai ran over to attack it. He would be nothing against him, "Shockwave!" the attack hit home and he was taken out. Kirai devoured his soul and continued his work.

He spotted five women with shopping bags. They all ran like headless chickens which amused him. He clapped his hands with one inbetween them and she quickly died. He scooped up her soul and moved on.

The next woman tossed her bag away and ran. He wouldn't let her escape though. He stomped right on top of her and picked up her body. He took the soul and that was that.

The next woman seemed to be meditating in the middle of the street. Kirai watched for a moment, confused. However he soon decided to just step on her, causing a painful death. He ate her soul and then turned to the last two.

He bashed his skull down on top of one of them. He shook his head and regained focus. He picked up the body and watched as the soul came out. He made quick work of it and left.

The last woman was sitting on the ground with her eyes closed. Not meditating but say, "This is a dream..." She repeated this phrase until it annoyed Kirai and he simply clawed her. As he ate her soul he spotted new prey.

Three hollow surrounding a single girl. They argued, "She's mine!" but Kirai knew whom she would be. He stepped forward and fired an, "Inferno Blast!" This took out one of the hollows easily.

The remaining two turned. A rat like one pounced at him and slashed his right cheek. He spun around and smacked him with his tail. The rat slammed into the wall and the next thing he saw was the inside of Kirai's mouth.

He ate the first hollows soul, ignoring the third one as it rushed at him. After finishing his meal he turned to the beast and dug his claws into it. He pulled out one claw and dug it into his face. The beast screamed as Kirai devoured his soul.

Finally he looked at the woman. She was terrified, but Kirai didn't care. He opened his mouth wide and ate her in a single bite. He licked his lips, "Humans taste so much better than hollows."

He spotted another woman, she had long blonde hair and a nice figure. He rushed straight for her. She heard the stomping and began to run faster but it wasn't good enough. He picked her up and began to chow down on her.

After finishing he grabbed an out of shape man with ease. He had been running away but Kirai simply had to walk after him. He licked his lips again as he stared at his chunky capture. He squeezed and squeezed until he died and his soul flew right into his mouth.

Two hollows were battling near by. Kirai was disgusted, all these humans and they still fought each other. He fired a, "Shockwave!" at a dog like creature. It hit him and sliced him in two. The other hollow went to take a bite out of the remains but Kirai stepped in.

He growled and then slashed the rooster hollow across the face. It backed up but Kirai didn't let up. He continued to slash and slash until it fell over, a bloody mess. He looked at his two prizes and began to eat his spoils of war. After finishing he got back into a hunting form and searched for more food, he was just getting started.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 1, 2009)

"Are you alright? I don't know what that thing was but atleast we're not dead," Bella just stood there in complete shock, she had never seen a human peform such feats like Rio did. She started to tear up and slaped Rio over the head :ARE YOU CRAZY!? YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN KILLED!!!" Bella screamed, but she hugged him tightly, "Thank you." she whispered in his ear.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 1, 2009)

*With Chris*
Chris was standing on a rock with just one hand, and practicing his kido with the other. "HADO 31!!!" shoot at a tree, then he started to think about Bella and fell off the rock. He layed on the ground just thinking about the human girl who cast a spell on him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

"Are you alright? I don't know what that thing was but atleast we're not dead," Bella just stood there in complete shock, she had never seen a human peform such feats like Rio did. She started to tear up and slaped Rio over the head :ARE YOU CRAZY!? YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN KILLED!!!" Bella screamed, but she hugged him tightly, "Thank you." she whispered in his ear.

Rio backed away, his face red, "Well, uh, it was nothing," he picked up her books for her and started to back up slowly, "So, lets get you home," he starts walking with her towards her house once again.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

?No, I don?t think so.? D.Oggy places his hand on the Worms tail and smirks. ?Please!! SPARE ME!!? The worm cries out. ?I wonder, do worm hollows taste like pasta?? D.Oggy slowly lowers his head and sucks up the worm starting at its tail. By the time the worms head reaches his mouth, D.Oggy bites down hard and shatters it?s mask. ?Now then, I wonder what?s next on the menu."
 
D.Oggy moved onto his next target. ?The meal train is stacked.? He could see his next meal. ?Gotta get it while it?s warm.? His choice, a small girl, she wore a simple red dress. D.Oggy licked his lips, quickly charged forward. Knocking down the women and crushing her with his paw. When her soul popped out, he smirked and downed it quickly.

His next target was a frog like hollow. ?Hope he?s a challenge.?. He charged forward towards the green frog. The large frog turned its attention to D.Oggy. The two strike at each other, D.Oggy doges and begins to cut down the side of the hollows with his claws. As it screams out in pain, D.Oggy finishes it off with his growl and consumes what?s left.

Moving on, D.Oggy found himself a little boy. Temptation was great in seeing him suffer. But he chose to end the school boys life with a simple means. He crushed the boys head between his paws and ate the soul as it left his body.

Next up was a hollow with three heads. It sort of looked like a hydra, the necks connecting to the central body. The creature?s three heads lunged at D.Oggy, But he simply began to spin his blades around and cut the hollow into three, Eating each delicious part, one at a time. ?This is starting to get too easy.? D.Oggy smirked.

D.Oggy followed a small rabbit hollow on its path. While doing so, He caught a glimpse of a young woman in a blue dress with blond hair. D.Oggy jumped at her, bit down and ripped her body apart with his fangs. When her soul was ripped from her body, He gently placed her crying head between his teeth and bit down.

Now that the girl was out of his way, D.Oggy focused on the hollow. He didn?t need to beat the girl to do so, But it was one more soul in his gullet. D.Oggy pounced on the rabbit from behind, before it could react and attack D.Oggy, He opened his mouth and fired his howl into the rabbits mask. With it no longer kicking, D.Oggy consumed the remains and moved on.

Throughout this event, there was still a single fat hollow with a demons mask roaming around. ?Is.. he following me?? D.Oggy mumbled to himself. Ignoring the hollow once more, he struck down a middle aged man in a white yukata. ?Dontcha know you shouldn?t wear white?? D.Oggy presses down hard as he can, causing the man?s internal organs to become external ones. ?It stains easy.? He says as he consumes the soul.
 
D.Oggy?s next target was an elderly man in a red robe and shorts. He had a look of despair on his face. D.Oggy ran by and swiped the old man with his head, knocking him into a stall. He then gently walked over, placed his teeth on the man?s neck and bit down. Repeating the same motion on the man?s soul as it popped out and gulping it down.

D.Oggy moved onto a group of five people. The first being a young women, possibly 16 years old, D.Oggy enjoyed her scent. He walked towards her slowly and let her see his teeth. Though she couldn?t really see them, it made him feel scarier. And it made him chuckle when he swallowed her hole, soul and all.

Now the rest of the group was frightened, bunched together in a ball. That wouldn?t save them, it just made D.oggy?s job easier. He picked out the one he liked the next best, The second young girl. He stabbed his claws into her throat, the blood splattered on the boys. When the soul popped out, he ate it.

the three boys were filled with horror. Choosing who to eat next would be rather difficult. But D.Oggy didn?t seem to be all too picky. He chose the middle one, the oldest looking boy. D.Oggy lunged forward and bit off the top part of his body. The boys screamed, But D.Oggy smirked as he ate their friends soul.

As they tried to Run, D.Oggy knocked them both back into the corner with the dead body. The boy in white on the right tried to run again, D.Oggy lowered his wing and the boy?s head was impaled. His soul appeared, Crying and screaming at D.oggy?s bloody jaws, But that was cut short with one more gulp.

The Third boy was less of a challenge. D.Oggy simply walked over to him, He didn?t feel like eating this one. He could smell the urine slowly filling his pants. But it would be a waste to not eat good food. He jabbed his paw between the bows stomach and waist, ripping him in half and then ate his soul. 
 
Next on the list is a large hollow. The creature seemed to be tall enough to eat three humans in one gulp. ?Good, Just more food for me.? D.Oggy spins his blades and jumps into the air, The hollow however grabs a hold of the dog and raises him up to his mouth. ?Dumb ass.? With a demons howl aimed right into its gut, D.Oggy takes the hollow down and consumes it?s flesh.

D.Oggy slowly walks down the festival path. He notes a human running right for him. The stupid women, That?s what D.Oggy thought as he lowered himself and put his blades in front of him. Without ever knowing why, she was pierced in three spots. D.Oggy enjoyed the sweet taste of her soul as it went down his throat. 

After finishing off the women, a little boy came screaming for his mama. Seeing the body of the women floating in the air, he froze and cried out for her. D.Oggy chuckled as he walked towards the child and dropped the women onto the ground. As the child cried, D.Oggy swallowed him whole. No use wasting any part of that despair. 

It was becoming annoying dealing with all the hollow coming at him. But D.Oggy easily handled the next hollow to strike at him. It was an odd shaped dog hollow, like himself. With a demons growl and his trust Demon cutters. The hollow was defeated and D.Oggy had an unsatisfying meal of its flesh.

Next was a double team, Two hollow that looked very similar to twin squirrels. The first attacked in a straight dash, D.Oggy rushed forward, mouth open and caught the hollows head in his mouth. With a great struggle, D.Oggy bit down and the struggle stopped. D.Oggy finished what was left and spit the tail to the side.

His brother quickly charged, Claws drawn into long blades. D.Oggy sighed and used his Demon cutter to parry the attack. As the squirrel thinks its winning, D.Oggy opens his mouth and fires his Demon?s howl into its chest. The spirit energy rips open it?s hollow hole and the hollow falls down. Another meal for D.Oggy, He ate it and once more spit out the tail It was too fluffy for his taste.
 
There was a lack of souls in the area D.Oggy was in. he moved on to a more populated spot and found a strong man swinging a club randomly. He seemed to be trying to stop the hollows, D.Oggy used his claws to end the man?s swinging, than ate his soul as a final bit of cruelty. 
 
Another hollow attacked him, This one having a long body with no arms or legs. It didn?t seem to be a serpent as it?s mask was that of a birds. ?Interesting.? D.Oggy looked at it, The creature lunged towards him but the dog hollow held out his wings and it impaled itself on his blades. D.Oggy ate the creature, chuckling the entire time at its stupidity.
 
D.Oggy moved along, Cutting down a small boy. The soul cried out as he stood over it. Begging the great demon dog not to eat him and send him home to his mom. D.Oggy simply smiled and ripped the child?s head off with his teeth before finishing the rest. ?Your momma?s in my gut kid.?
 
The last target he could see in the area was tween girl. She had covered herself in dead bodies to hide from whatever was eating everyone. ?Smart little girl.? D.Oggy walked over to the pile of dead bodies and stabbed his claws into it. A scream came from them as a soul appeared ontop. D.Oggy grinned while she cowered and he enjoyed consuming her soul.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

R?n sniffed at the garganta, sampling the beautiful smell. It was delicious. Something she hadn't tasted before. She walked through it happily, tail waving back and forth, V?li following behind her.

The two Hollow emerged into what looked like mass panic. A number of Hollow were devouring humans, and the humans were unable to escape, due to the barrier around the festival. Sniffing the air, R?n discovered it was actually the humans that smelt so good. This was unprecedented. Still, no use complaining. Raising a paw, she swatted the nearest one running past, sending the body flying, but the soul remained caught on her claws. R?n slammed the unlucky man into the ground, and tore out his neck. It was the neck meat that was always the tastiest. V?li shuffled off to hunt for himself.

A large apelike Hollow was wading through the crowd, casually swatting humans aside. It didn't even notice R?n, her small form hidden amongst the crowd, until she had jumped it and latched her claws onto its neck. Her teeth sunk into its throat, and tore out the warm meats within.

R?n rode the falling body down to a throng of people, and jumped one, her claws forcing their way through the man's back as she grabbed him by the neck, pulling his soul out. It struggled, but R?n tightened her jaws and he went slack. Pulling out the neck meats once more, she swallowed, the blood running down her throat.

One of the spiritually aware humans caught sight of her, and turned to run. R?n spotted him, and put her full speed into chasing after him. One of the fleeing females ran before her, so R?n grabbed her by the leg and ripped her soul out of her body, still running. She managed to flick the soul around and get a good bite from the neck before dropping it. In the background, V?li was shooting a Hollow full of spines.

R?n continued to speed forward, faster than any land animal, and suddenly crouching, sprung high. She soared overhead, and landed directly on the running man. Her claws and jaws quickly got to the soul, and she let the blood run down her throat. Something was odd in this festival. Everything was so...so delicious.

R?n's swinging tail caught another, and she pulled her to the ground, turning around and placing a paw on the unfortunate woman's chest. R?n looked around, and saw another person running past her. She reached forward and grabbed him at the chest, mouth open, biting hard and crushing him, letting the meat slide down into her gullet.

Turning her attention back to the pinned woman, R?n slowly lowered her head. Her tongue flicked about, sampling the skin, finding the ripest place to bite. And once she found it, she sunk her jaws in. The taste of human flesh had never been this good. Something was definitely odd.

A Hollow, spines impaling its back, stumbled towards R?n, screaming in pain. She vaulted it, taking a deep bite from its neck on the way. These lowlifes were nothing to her. V?li, wearing far less spines than usual, trundled over to the body to eat.

R?n landed on another human, pinning him to the ground. Her whipping tail was sending others flying every time they got close to her, but she wasn't worrying about that. She'd take them down later. First though, this one. R?n closed her mouth tightly around the neck, crushing the windpipe and ripping out the warm meat.

There was a human stunned by her tail just behind her, and R?n turned around, ready to replicate the feat. She placed a paw right on the chest, clutching with her claws and pulled the soul forward. After that, it was a simple method of taking another deep bite.

Growling deeply, fire exploded around R?n as she activated her Blaze Burst. She began running wildly, slamming humans aside left and right. Her fire set them alight, killing the living, wounding the dead. R?n pounced another human, her fire cutting right through them as her jaws bit down around their head.

Another burning human screamed behind her, and R?n turned around to slam her paw into them, crushing them to the ground. Once again she grabbed the neck, pulling until she'd torn out the warm meats. She swallowed deeply, and spat out a vertebrae. She'd bitten right through them this time.

Another Hollow caught wind of her, and tried to attack, but with Blaze Burst running at full power, R?n tore through its arm. She bounded off the ground the moment she hit it, slamming into the back of its neck this time. Her claws tore right through the weak plating, and R?n stuck her open mouth right into its skull. Delicious.

Bouncing off the Hollow, she soared over a number of frightened people, landing right at the very edge - on one, naturally. This unlucky human was lucky to be killed instantly. R?n took a quick bite, before looking up, the flames still flickering around her. Dashing forward again, she bowled through the humans, scattering them everywhere.

R?n drew to a stop rapidly, just before she ran into another human. The force of her deceleration actually lifted her up, till she was standing on her hind legs, her full height above the man. Raising a paw, her fire concentrated in that, and she swung it down, splitting the man's physical body in two. The fire that blasted out scorched everyone behind him, and roasted his soul to perfection. R?n feasted well upon it.

The aftermath of her fire attacks had left burning bodies strewn across the festival grounds. Those left alive were struggling against the barrier, trying to escape. The Hollow still here were mowing them down. R?n focused on the burning souls. The ones she had marked. R?n grabbed one just at her feet, pulling out what little flesh hadn't burnt to a crisp, to get to the soul's meat within.

R?n's sharp teeth nicked the neck of the next one, still struggling to hold on, and she pulled the soul halfway from the body. All she really wanted was the neck meat. That was where the beautiful taste was coming from. The free drinks everyone had been given upon entering the festival had left their mark there.

R?n herded the souls into the wall, where V?li was impaling and eating them. Those that tripped, such as the one she had her paw on now, she quickly bit down on. Sometimes they screamed, sometimes they didn't. She ate them all.

Another Hollow got uppity with her, but R?n was still filled with energy. This feeding frenzy was empowering her more and more. She blitzed it rapidly, tearing out its throat with her jaws. It fell behind her as she swallowed again.

Two more Hollow tried to gang up on her. R?n looked at them, amused. They'd realised just how dangerous she was. Just how likely she was to eat them. They attacked her at once, but she jumped far above them with ease. Landing on one's head, she waited for the other Hollow to attack her. She jumped right into its face when it hit its friend, biting hard. Her claws grappled with it, and in a brief flare of fire, she tore through its mask.

Leaning back, R?n grabbed the other Hollow with her claws, pulling the two together and taking deep bites from both. They collapsed upon one another, pining R?n under them. She spent some time eating her way out.

When she did emerge, the numbers had reduced significantly. There were more Hollow than humans now. R?n might have to relocate, if she was going to eat any more of the deliciousness. She'd exterminate these Hollows first. Blasting into a run, she tackled one in the back, slamming it into a group of others. Clawing rapidly, she cut her way up to its head, and tore at its throat.

The first Hollow to stand up after this R?n jumped into, performing the same clawing and throat biting. Her body was covered in blood already, and the night was still young, the moon's fire pale. It reflected in her eyes as she stepped down from the corpse, moving towards a human trapped under the body of another.

It saw death in her eyes, and tried to fight against it, but R?n would have none of it. She crushed the skull of the woman, and tore at the spiritual head. The taste was there, tainted into her soul. R?n would savour it forever.

V?li hit a hollow in the back of the skull, breaking through its head and out the front of its mask. R?n and he both set into it, tearing it apart. It was only when R?n made her way through that she saw something strange. V?li barely had any spines left. She could see soft, ripe flesh.

"They don't regrow fast," V?li looked at her. R?n looked back at him. The next moment was a blitz of claws and screams. R?n licked the blood from her lips. "Thank you." V?li stood next to the corpse of the Hollow that had just jumped him, ready to kill the exposed hedehog Hollow.

"Just keep out of the way," R?n replied with a huff. She dived off into a fight between two other Hollow. V?li opened a Garganta to a small zone of Hueco Mundo, and wandered through. This was his safe zone. He'd be fine here. R?n, for her part, was already tearing through the first Hollow, swallowing chunks she was ripping off with her claws.

She jumped to the next one, and swallowed a large piece from its shoulder. It tried to crush her, but R?n was already tearing apart its legs, causing it to fall. She was faster than all these meat sacks. They were her food. She tore this one's neck out too.

Looking up, R?n snarled in surprise. Only one Hollow was left. No humans. This Hollow was a snarling dog like thing. She immediately hated it. Upsurging her speed, she charged directly at it. It did the same. The two met head on, clashing and snarling, snapping and clawing. R?n's fire attacks were actually met by frost attacks. This dog was her opposite.

The two fought on, and the tide swayed back and forth, but eventually R?n won, impaling the dog on one of V?li's spikes. Victory was good, and the taste of this dog was the best.

But now everything was gone. These festival grounds empty, R?n sniffed at the air, and caught scent of another. A Garganta opened and she slipped through. The hunt was still on.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]D.Oggy continued his path of carnage. He ripped through a little girl?s body with ease. As her soul popped from her human shell, he smirked. With toothed grin he sucked down the soul and moved on.

From there, D.Oggy attacked a little boy. There was no hope for him as his head was easily severed. When the flood finished flowing and the ghost child stood in shock. D.Oggy consumed his soul and took a leak on his body.

Then D.Oggy ran into a large hollow. Not sure what kind he was at all. D.Oggy simply charged him and cut him to ribbons. Eating what was left proved to be a short task.

The next thing D.Oggy found himself to eat was an old woman. She was sitting quietly and peacefully sucking down a drink. D.Oggy ate everything, soul, body, clothes and chair. 

Another hollow attacked Boss D.Oggy. This time it was an annoyingly small one. With a quick bat of his paw it was defeated. Eating it?s flesh wasn?t even enough to be called a snack.

Next there was a young teen swinging a sword around randomly. He hit a few hollows by luck. But Boss D.Oggy was able to blast him away with his howl. All that remained when D.oggy was done was a smoldering pile of flesh and a soul in his gut.

A group of hollow charged D.oggy. The first being a rather round spider looking hollow. It bared it?s fangs at D.oggy, but D.Oggy did the same. In the end, he walked away the one with a full stomach.

Next, A lizard like hollow charged at D.Oggy. The dog hollow simply started to spin his wings. When the lizard flew into them like the fool he was. D.Oggy gulped down it?s body before the next attack.

The third Hollow charges D.Oggy, His form more of a fish. D.Oggy turns and kicks the hollow away. Then body slams him with his blades spinning. He enjoyed the sweet taste of its flesh as he consumed it.

A fourth hollow attacked him from behind. D.Oggy quickly kept his blades spinning and took down the hollow without effort. He moved over to the creature, His friends dead. ?Good bye.? He smirked as he finished devouring what was left of it.

There was another group of humans cowering in a corner. D.Oggy made his way over towards them. He could see about ten, but didn?t know who hid under them. He killed and ate the first one he saw.

The next one was a little girl. She looked so innocent and so pure. D.Oggy ripped off her limbs and punctured her lungs. He then ate her soul like it was candy.

The third of the group to die was a middle-aged man. He was holding onto a woman tight as he could. D.Oggy made sure to take off just his head. When the ghost came out, he gobbled it.

The fourth soul seemed to be a truly tasty one. The women the man was holding onto. She might have been his wife. But either way she ended up deep in D.Oggy?s stomach. 

The fifth soul was a teenage boy who was holding onto the women. It might have been their son. D.Oggy just ended his life with a fang to the brain. Eating his soul brought him joy as he reunited a family in his upper intestine.

D.Oggy made his way down the festival path. Now he stood in front of five Hollow. The first lunged at him, with a stab to the skull he died. D.Oggy showed his skill by consuming it while another charged. 

The second hollow growled as he watched his friend being eaten. D.Oggy jumped and spun around, his blades cutting all over the hollows body. When it fell to the ground, D.Oggy crushed it?s skull. Eating it?s flesh was good for him, he could feel his power growing. 

A third hollow with arms like daggers jumps towards D.Oggy. The dog dodges and rolls across the ground. With a quick and well places Demon?s howl he blows off the hollows arm. Crying on the floor in pain, D.Oggy consumes it to put it out of its pain.

The fourth hollow jumped into the air and it?s arm flew at D.Oggy. The dog hollow jumped out of the way. His teeth grabbed onto a tendon holding the hand to the body. Dragging the hollow down, he was able to bit off his head and eat the rest. 

The final hollow looked too scared to march forward. He simply stood there shaking in fear. D.Oggy grew a grin across his face as he covered the distance between them. One well placed jump and he bit off his head.

D.Oggy quickly jumps, turns and kicks behind him. A little girl flies into a fish stand and is stabbed with multiple knives. D.Oggy hadn?t meant to kill a girl that way. But he still ate her soul.

He walked through the streets. Soon he came upon a woman in her thirties. With a quick chomp of his teeth she was dead. Her soul tasted like a rose smells to D.Oggy.

D.Oggy walked down the path once more. He found a young boy banging on the barrier. It was cute how he looked for freedom. It was cute how terrified his soul was when D.Oggy ate it as well.

The next thing he ate was a bear shaped hollow. It was easily beaten when D.Oggy rammed a paw through its eye socket. Eating it did take some time. but it was delicious none the less.

D.Oggy then set his sights on a flying hollow. Knocking it out of the sky with a demons howl was fun. Ripping its wings off was fun too. Eating it was REALLY fun though.

After his adventure with the bird like hollow, D.Oggy moved onto something else. A mole like hollow that was digging a large hole. D.Oggy didn?t want any of the humans to escape. So he killed the mole, ate it, then buried the tunnel.

D.Oggy hadn?t noticed a human getting caught in the tunnel. They were stuck down there. However their soul was above the ground. D.Oggy found it ironic when he ate them.

Irony was surprisingly a tasty spice on a soul. Much like a human mother who istrying to protect her daughter. However the big bad hollow eats the daughter first. D.Oggy enjoyed the taste of the girl.

He quickly grew bored with the spice however. He ended the mother?s life with little pain. Biting into her back and ripping out her spinal cord. That mothers soul was surprisingly tasty.

The hunt was growing too easy for D.Oggy. Was it his power that was growing? Was it his super awesomeness? Was it the big hollow he was currently eating?

The next creature to kill was a raptor like hollow. The beast was fast but stupid. Stupid enough to run into D.Oggy?s blade like wings. Eating it was doing the hollow world a favor.

After a short search D.Oggy found himself a nice young women in her twenties. He walked over to her and gently punctured her heart and lungs with his teeth. It wasn?t going to do much for her. But eating her soul this way seemed to make it better.

D.Oggy ran through the festival laughing. It was getting to be fun. He decided to just kill everything while he ran. He then stopped and gobbled up a single soul.

D.Oggy was Running back through his path of carnage with a smile. When he found a good soul he?d stop. Course, He stopped every time he found one and ate it. The boy tasted pretty good.

The next stop on his run of carnage was a little girls soul. She was cute, Perky and wore a pretty dress. And she was standing next to her body, crying. D.Oggy ended then when he ate her.

D.Oggy moved along the path. His next stop was a young woman in red. She was beautiful in appearance. And in taste, she was perfect, D.Oggy had to lick his lips thanks to her.

Moving along down the murder train, the demon dog made his next stop. A perky college girl. was on a date with her boyfriend. Though thanks to D.Oggy, her next date would be in his stomach.

The next to be eaten would be the girls boyfriend. He was a young boy and a fool. D.Oggy could tell because he tried to run when the dog attack. Knocking him down to the ground and eating him felt good.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Once more D.Oggy moved down the line. He found himself in front of an elderly woman. She shakes her cane violently at him to get him to leave. He bit off her head and swallowed her soul.

The next stop is less exciting for the hollow. It?s an old man who seems to have given up all hope. D.Oggy almost felt like moving along, almost. He bit of his arms and ate the rest in one gulp.[/FONT]


----------



## TheOftViewer (Aug 1, 2009)

When Belial awoke, the first thing he realized was that he was no longer in Hueco Mundo. The second thing he realized was that he was practically starving. How long had he been out? No matter; the hunger was already overtaking any of his reasoning.

His first target practically fell into his mouth. Tripping over one of Belial?s claws, he face-planted mere feet away from the hollow?s head. It was almost too easy. The flesh-to-flesh contact now giving the human awareness of the hollow?s presence, the man?s eyes widened and his mouth parted to release a scream. The sound never escaped, Belial ripping the soul from its body and pulling it into his mouth in one movement.

Again, Belial?s next target openly presented itself. A hollow, small and weak, had apparently been pursing the human Belial had devoured. It shrieked in rage, charged forward, and was immediately slammed into the ground by Belial?s tail. Realizing that it had bit off far more than it could chew, the hollow tried to make a quick exit. Belial picked it up in his jaws as he rose from the ground, ending any possibility of that.

Only then did Belial realize how filled with prey this area truly was. Had his extreme hunger been planned? But before he could wonder further, Belial found himself distracted by a group of humans passing by. Still stuck in their body, they weren?t Belial?s first choice for food, but they would do nicely. He smashed a claw into the ground, pulping the fleshy body of a human and catching the soul in his hands. The soul was dropped into the hollows gaping maw.

Perhaps such a direct approach had not been wise; the surrounding humans had seen one of their own be pulped by an unseen force and began to panic. One, in particular, began to flee from the crowd. Directly towards Belial. She too was pulled into Belial?s mouth, body and spirit. The spirit was devoured, but the body moved through the hollow?s body, torn apart in the process.

Now everyone was running. At random, Belial chose which human he would follow?a portly little man, running away in a humorous waddle. Belial swatted the man, flinging his body into the air and splattering it against a building?s wall. The soul fell from the body, directly into Belial?s carefully positioned and very open mouth.

Taking the opportunity to feast off a stronger hollow?s leavings, a pincer-handed hollow had begun to attack the humans fleeing from Belial. Unfortunately, it was a much more delicious prey than those it was hunting. Belial flung himself into the hollow, wasting no time and ripping a chunk of flesh from the hollow?s shoulder. A few more bites and it was fully devoured.

Something flung itself onto Belial?s back, knocking him off balance. As he grabbed the being and hurled it onto the ground, Belial noticed its similarity to the hollow he had just devoured. A pack of hollows, perhaps? All the better for feeding. The hollow tried to thrust its pincers into Belial, but failed to penetrate the bony armor. It too quickly found itself devoured.

This was a good start, but hunger still gnawed at Belial. There was another human nearby?a young one, apparently with the ability to see spirits. Frozen and shaking with fear after seeing the carnage, it was far too easy a target. But Belial was hungry; he knocked the spirit out of the body with his tail, broke the chain with his claw, and fed his belly with his teeth.

Belial had not been trying to conceal himself, so he was rather unsurprised when two hollows came to challenge him. A fat, froglike hollow leapt at Belial, slamming into him with its not inconsiderable weight. Belial managed to keep himself up, but was knocked to the ground by another attack coming from behind. A second hollow, with a horned head and thick whips as arms stood above him. The frog hollow flung itself at Belial again, pushing him deeper into the ground. But Belial had expected this, and grasped tightly onto the hollow. The whip-armed hollow tried to come to assist it, but its whips were no match for Belial?s. The energy whip flashed out, striking off both arms. The frog hollow, sucked dry from Belial?s hands, was left as Belial pursued and devoured whip-hands. Helpless, he could only wait as Belial returned and ate him too.

Now back to the humans. People were still blindly trying to feel from an invisible enemy, so it was not difficult to pick one out. An older woman had tripped, hurting her ankle and being left behind by the crowd. Belial felt what might be considered as the hollow equivalent as a pang of guilt as he went after her. It didn?t stop him from eating her, though. He even forgot the regret as her spirit sank, screaming, down his throat.

Something swatted at Belial?s leg, getting his attention. A burly man had struck at his leg in some misguided attempt to combat the hollow. An admittedly brave?but pointless and stupid?move. A lazy swat of his claw caused the man to leap away, and a swing of the tail brought him to the ground. Strange, this one?s scream death scream was of rage, not of terror.

Still he craved more, this time pursuing a young man. He seemed to realize that he was in grave danger, but had no view of his pursuer. This made him an easy target , quickly struck out of his body. The soul was devoured without much of a fight.

Belial turned around, striking another human to the ground quite by accident. His tail had struck the man?s head, leaving the man dazed and on the ground. Not questioning his luck, Belial took the man as his meal. The man was unable to give any further fight.

Another hollow?another delicious treat?showed itself. The beast hadn?t even noticed Belial in its feeding. A fist striking it in the spine made it aware of Belial. His feeding made it so the hollow would never be aware again.

Catching movement with the corner of his eye, Belial shot his whip-like tail out. A fleeing citizen was caught and pulled over to the hollow. Like plucking a grape, Belial pulled the soul out of its shell. As he dropped it into his mouth, Belial had to notice the strange repetition of the current situation.

Finding the current area empty, Belial went after a woman about a block down. His bulk slammed into her, ripping the soul from the body and breaking the chain. Split from her body, the woman?s fate was entirely sealed. Again, a soul was sucked into the hollow?s maw.

A scream of agony brought Belial?s attention to the woman?s shell. A man was kneeling over her, shaking the body madly. He seemed to be entirely unaware that she could not be saved now. But Belial made sure he was now joining her.

And there sat a little girl, curled up next to the woman?s body. Apparently she was the child of the couple Belial had just devoured. He decided it would be a terrible shame to break up such a family. She too found herself hungrily devoured.

Shots rang out?a policemen was firing at where he thought Belial was. His attempts were futile, but annoying nonetheless. Belial swat the gun from his hands and soaked in the helplessness of the man. He then swallowed the man whole.

Belial saw a smaller hollow trying to crawl away from the chaos. It was a wise move for such a weakling. Unfortunately a larger hollow?Belial?had noticed him. It had no chance in the pursing fight, and was easily devoured. 

There was a surprising amount of blood on the ground now, causing a young man to slip. Belial actually only noticed him when his foot landed on the man. The soul was trapped under his foot as well. At least, until Belial took it up and ate it.

Apparently quick sick of the slaughter, one human had flung himself on the ground. Belial thought he heard the man muttering a prayer to some deity. It did nothing but get Belial?s attention. Nothing saved him from being dropped into the hollow?s mouth.

Through the window of a building, a man was looking out at the carnage. He seemed almost to enjoy watching the people die to an invisible foe. But it quickly turned to terror when Belial?s arm reached in and tore his soul out of the building. He died the same as those he was watching.

The ground around Belial shook as a series of hollows dropped down around him. More of the pincer-handed hollows that Belial had killed before. It seemed that they had realized the threat he posed to them, and had decided to gang up on him. Alone, they were far weaker than Belial and easy targets. But they charged together. One was swatted to the ground mid-charge, but the rest reached and began striking at Belial with their claws. The strikes were painful, but much to Belial?s pleasant surprise, even together they were unable to inflict serious damage to him. He reached out and grabbed one of the hollows, simultaneously sucking its energy and using it as a club to beat back the others. 

When Belial dropped the withered body of their comrade, the group of hollows seemed to fully grasp the futility of their situation. Except for the one that had been struck down mid-charge?it screamed and ran at Belial in a rage. Belial turned and met the rush, flooring the hollow again with his superior bulk. Knowing that the other hollows would not try and stop him, Belial took his time devouring this one. When he looked up again, there were none still remaining to fight. Smart of them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

Kirai stomped around, still hungry for more. As he walks into the street he steps on a small child who was crossing. He should have looked both ways, Kirai chuckled. He ate his soul and moved on.

He then looked on top of a building and saw a couple holding each other tight. He growled at them and leaped on top of the building. He grabbed the woman and held her over the edge. The man charged at the beast but he simply dropped her.

The man ran towards the edge and watched his girlfriend fall to her death. He turned, glaring at Kirai but he simply pushed him off as well. His dead body landed near the girls and Kirai leaped back down. He then consumed both their souls.

He stood in the middle of the street, look around when he felt something hit his leg. He looked down and saw a small car ramming into him. He grunted as he stomped the car with his foot. One soul flew out of the car and Kirai quickly ate it.

Three humans walked out of the car, seriously hurt. How could I only get one he says grabbing another human. She screamed as her family watched her float away. He tosses her into his mouth and looked down on the last two.

He swung his claw down and hit into a young girl. She was taken out quickly , her body slammed into a building. He walked over to the body and ate the soul swiftly.  Suddenly he felt something hit his leg.

The mosquito bite like attack was from a man in a dress shirt. He had been driving the car and was enraged. So you can see me? Kirai growled, That just makes it worse for you. He turns around and slams his tail down on top of him. He then lifted his tail and bit into his soul.

An ambulance blazed down the streets. Luckily there was a hospital close by but there were just too many injuries and deaths. The noise annoyed Kirai so he simply delivered a kick to the vehicle. It tumbled around until hitting a wall. The hollow busted it open and devoured the soul of the driver.

The passenger busted out and began to run. Kirai would have none of that though, he started to chase him down. It didnt take long for him to claw him down and into the ground. He ate the soul and then turned his attention to the hospital.

He headed for it, and soon arrived. He slammed his fist into the side of the building and created a hole for him to look into. The sick patients cowered in fear but Kirai just laughed. He reached in and grabbed a sickly man and ate his soul.

Though not a big fan of sick souls it wasnt too bad. A man in a wheel chair tried to roll away but Kirai got to him before he reached the door. The helpless man was easily carried out and held above the ground. Kirai clawed him and then ate his soul, dropping the body to the ground.

Before he could fully enjoy the hospital food Kirai was stopped. He looked at the snake hollow that wrapped around him. It tightened its grip but Kiria easily ripped it off, Inferno Blast! he fryed the snake and then ate its soul.

He soon got bored with the hospital and moved on. These people would die soon enough, he wanted the ripe ones. Such as the woman that walked alone on the side walk. He crushed her with his foot and then swallowed her soul whole.

One of the few cops in the area ran around confused. He had his gun raised, searching for the cause of this destruction. Kirai smirked at the man, he chose to put him out of his confusion. One swift tail swipe and his soul was his for the taking, which he made quick work of.

Kirai eyed another building and kicked a hole through it as well. It was a dojo of some sort, and all of the men training there seemed to sense that he was there. The first one jumped right for what he could not see. However he was easily smacked down by his massive hand.

Two more ran at him, wielding staffs. They continued to swing wildly until eventually slamming into his legs. Kirai simply growled at this and swung his tail, however they both leaped and dodged it, Thats enough while they were in the air he slammed his claws down on top of them and they were pierced through the point of his claw.

The master then stepped forward and spun his staff around. He stopped it and leaped forward, eyes closed. He managed to avoid all of Kirais attacks and get a hit on his head. Kirai growled and slammed his head right into the man and sent him hard into the wall.

The men all cowered at the defeat of their master. All but one young man, who charged forward weaponless. He had no idea where Kirai was and was soon taken out by Kirais tail. Kirai began to eat up, the soul of the first man, the two that attacked him, the master as well as the youngest. 

All of the remaining men readied to make a final stand when another beast busted in through the opposite wall. It started to take them out when Kirai pulled his claw back, Shockwave!  the attack headed right for the rabbit like hollow. It leaped out of the way but didnt see the blast of fire coming right at him. The beast went down in flames and its soul was soon getting picked apart by Kirai.

Kirai grabbed hold of one of the warriors before exiting the building. He struggled to escape but was getting no where. Kirai simply tightened his grip until his soul flew out. As he finished eating the mans soul he eyed a play ground with many children swinging and playing.

He tossed the body away and made his way to the play ground. Just as one of the kids were about to slide down Kirai lifted the slide up and held to by his head. This forced the boy to slide right to his death, inside the hollows mouth. All of the children shout in fear as they run away.

He grabbed the swing set before one of the children could get off and chucked it into the air. The child came down on the ground, highly injured. With a quick slice she was taken out. Kirai looked at the swing set that soared in the air as he ate the soul.

It landed down on top of a mother running away with her little boy. The boy made it away but she was pinned under it, bleeding out. Kirai made his way over and finished her of f with his claw. As he devoured her soul he watched her son frozen and in tears.

Kirai was annoyed by the boy, then again he was annoyed by all humans.  He got his face right up close with the boys, but he didnt even know he was there. He opened his mouth wide, Inferno Blast! the fire burnt the boy completely. He grinned as he ate his soul in one bite.

A large butterfly hollow appears, "This is my turf!" it shouts. Kirai glares at it, "Sorry, it's being taken over by a real hollow," he rushes at it and slashes its claw but it takes to the sky, "Don't think it's that easy you damn fairy," Kirai focuses and his wings begin to flap. He shoots to the sky and pierces it's wing with his claw. It begins to spin out of control, "Inferno Blast!" he shoots it down in flames, eating its soul as he lands on the ground.

He looks under his feet and sees another human that he has crushed. He can't help but laugh at the sight. He picked up the body, "They're just throwing souls at me." He eats his soul and tosses the body away.

Kirai looks up at a man on top of a tall building. Seems for whatever reason he has chosen to take the leap of death. He takes a deep breath and hops off the building, "Well if he's gona' die..." Kirai says to himself. Before he can hit the floor Kirai catches him in his mouth and swallows him.

He stands in the middle of the street as a man on a motorcycle comes right at him, "Pff..." he stomps the ground, forcing the biker to crash. He stops the motorcycle with his foot and then walks over to the downed biker. With a stomp of a his foot and a gulp he's killed and soulless.

Two hollows watch from atop a building. A fish like hollow darts at Kirai, but he sees it coming and blocks with his claw. He lifts his claw up and forces the fish hollow with it. He then takes a big bite out of it's side and uses both of it's claws to take it out. 

The next hollow is cow looking one. It charges forward with it's small horns out but Kirai simply opens his mouth, "Inferno Blast!" the attack hits the cow and its set ablaze. It falls to the ground, dead, "Nothin' better than roasted steak..."

He begins to chow down on the two hollows when he notices a human running behind him. He raises his tail and slams it down on him. After finishing eating his hollow meal he turned to the humans body, under his tail. He scoops up the soul and eats it right away.

Most would think that this would be enough, but not for Kirai. He charges a human girl and grabs her in his claws, "More..." he says. He throws her in his mouth, "I need more!!!" The joy of killing so many humans was beginning to get to him.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

With Ssob/Kou/Ereku/Kuzusu-

a large hollow dropped down from the sky and crashed down on the roof of the school. it had two heads, on on either end of it's body. On both ends were two large hands connected to the muscular chest. Both of their waists were connected and at the center was their hollow hole. Next to it, two insect like legs to give it balance. "Amazing! so hollows can look like this!" Kuzusu seemed more amazed then surprised. 

"Either way it dies the same." Ereki drew her blade and rushed forward. "Ah, if it has two heads.. doesn't that mean we need to kill it twice?" Ssob blinked. "Shut up and prove that sword is for more then decoration!" Ereki jumps at the hollow, however it lifts one half of it's muscular body and throws a punch at her. She quickly holds up her blade to block the hit, but it still sent into the roof by the force.

"EREKI!" Ssob shouts. "I'm fine.." she coughed and stood up slowly. "Focus on the hollow!" Ssob blinked and didn't notice the large fist coming from above. "What do you mean?" He asked. "RUN YOU IDIOT!!!!" Ereki shouts, Ssob turns around just in time for the large fist to come crashing down. "SSOB!!!!!!" She screams as dust fills the area. She quickly rushes towards him, hoping he is alright. 

When she is almost there, the dust begins to settle. Ereki Stops in shock at what she seas. "Ah~ Ssob-kun. You need to be more careful!" Kuzusu smiles as his right hand holds the hollows at bay. "I'm used to fighting hollows, but your still new to it. So i will help you!" He smiled and tossed the hollows fist aside. The creature pulled it back and came in for another hit. 

"Eh~ It's really a pain when they do that." Kuzusu whined, he slowly drew his blade and as the hollows fist came close to him, he vanished and reappeared at the center of his hollow hole. The hollow didn't budge until Kuzusu sheathed his Zanpakto. At that time, the beasts fist and chest exploded into a fountain of blood. With relative ease, the hollow vanished from the rooftop. "Ah~ such a violent death~" he sighed. "It's a shame~ He might have been a good guy too~"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 1, 2009)

Fumiko trashed about like a wild animal trap in it's cage to get out of here mummified condition. She knew they had heared her and tried her best to escape, but the sheer power and force behind their kido blast was much to strong and the flying door bumped into her while at the same time the paper that was attached to it wraped around her. Back and forth Fumiko rolled trying her best to get free from the paper that binded her in this perdicament.

"Well well, it's your Vice-Captain," Kigai beamed, looking at the mummified figure.

"Well well, it's my Vice-Captain."

Fumiko stopped and rolled onto her back to face the figures infront of her. On one side was her captain with a not to pleased look on his face. On the other side stood her soon to be husband, but he just didn't know it yet.

"Captain Commandeeeeeer" Fumiko said in awe as she took in the sight of him. For a moment the fact that they were standing over her and that she was trapped in paper seemed to totally leave her mind. Fumiko blush as she continued to stare at the captain commander that stood infront of her.

"I......lov-"

"Fumiko!" Rastarious barked in a stern voice at his VC. This caused Fumiko to snap out of her momentary trance and bring her back to reality.

"I....swear Captain I wasn't ease dropping or anything of the sort" she pleaded looking at her captain. His expression never changed and she got the feeling he wasn't buying it and could you really blame him? She and her captain locked eyes staring at one another and Fumiko knew she was in big trouble.

"I finally get to see the Captain Commander up face and our meetin is short" she says as she secretly frees her right hand. She meet eyes with both of them this time first the captain commander and then her captain.

"You can never keep a good VC down!" Fumiko yelled at the two "Hado 21: Sekienton!" Fumiko slammed her one free hand on the ground creating a huge smoke screen upon impact. She quickly began tearing her way out of the paper and use this distraction as a means of escape.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Marcus wandered through the empty grassland on the outskirts of the SS, watching as the moonlight lit the dark hills and valleys. He couldn't help but think about how 'happy' everyone in the SS must be right now, enjoying their so called freedom from the world. _Happiness, humph_, Marcus chuckled. He never understood how someone could ever be happy in the SS, since he never had experienced true happiness before. He never had a real friend, he never had a real father, he never had a real mother. Even when thinking of this, Marcus didn't shed a tear, as his emotions had been sealed off ever since his family's rejection. When he once again thought about how he'd never had a true friend, he heard a little voice inside his head. 

_" Hey mate, I could be your friend, in fact, I can make all your dreams come true"_ said the voice, with an interested tone. The voice seemed familiar to Marcus somehow, and it made Marcus feel calm and with himself. " So, who the hell are you?" asked Marcus. _" Oh, you'll find out in due time. In fac-," _ said the voice, before it was interrupted by another.

*" Do not fall into his trap, Marcus, for his path will lead you down a path of thorns and misery,"* said the new voice, "* I am closer than this evil force can ever be, no matter what he says,"*. 

" Well, as nice as it would be to hear you two debate the whole god damn night away, but I have to get to sleep soon. So, if you don't mind, I'd like it if you'd both back off!" Marcus shouted. Suddenly, he awoke in his room in the 3rd division, sweat all over his body. 

" I guess it was all just a dream..." Marcus said to himself, unprepared for what was soon to come in his life, and how it would affect himself as a whole.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

Kigai could easily see the anger in Rastarious's eyes as his VC fled the scene. But before the old man could take off, Kigai held out his hand in front of him. "Taicho, Girls will be girls. I've done far worse things in my time under you then she did tonight. Please, allow her to leave for now. And if possible, Allow me to go after her. You should sit and enjoy some tea. Your bones have worked far to long for you to bother with small fries like her. I will bring her back and you can do as you please then." 

Kigai smiled as his old captain, he didn't know if it would work. But he figured Fumiko would come back willingly if he were to ask. For some reason, many women would follow Kigai. It made him rather happy to see the young women chase after the old hogey that he was.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Kigai could easily see the anger in Rastarious's eyes as his VC fled the scene. But before the old man could take off, Kigai held out his hand in front of him. "Taicho, Girls will be girls. I've done far worse things in my time under you then she did tonight. Please, allow her to leave for now. And if possible, Allow me to go after her. You should sit and enjoy some tea. Your bones have worked far to long for you to bother with small fries like her. I will bring her back and you can do as you please then."
> 
> Kigai smiled as his old captain, he didn't know if it would work. But he figured Fumiko would come back willingly if he were to ask. For some reason, many women would follow Kigai. It made him rather happy to see the young women chase after the old hogey that he was.



"If you spend too much time around my Vice-Captain, I'll never get her to work again," Rastarious grumbled. "I've traditionally had that problem with you, Kigai."

Kigai rubbed the back of his head and laughed a little as Rastarious ticked a list of names off his fingers.

"And let's not forget the former Fourth Division Captain."

Rastarious eyed Kigai darkly.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

"If you spend too much time around my Vice-Captain, I'll never get her to work again," Rastarious grumbled. "I've traditionally had that problem with you, Kigai."Kigai rubbed the back of his head and laughed a little as Rastarious ticked a list of names off his fingers."And let's not forget the former Fourth Division Captain."Rastarious eyed Kigai darkly. 

"Ah, so many names.. it's amazing Rasta-taicho has such clear memory in his age! and the former fourth divsion captain was a vision of beauty rasta-taicho. What man wouldn't be captivated by her? She was so kind and she made me cookies~" He laughed. "Ah. though her cooking was bad... Akugi-chan makes much better cookies then her former captain... Speaking of Akugi-chan i wonder if she could make me some cookies now...?" 

He rubbed his chin. Though, in actuality, Akugi never made the cookies. She made her VC make the cookies then told Kigai she made them. But she wouldn't tell him that, he always smiled when he ate them. "But, I think it would be fine. Just this one, let me take care of your vice captain." He smiled.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2009)

Rastarious eyed Kigai for a very long time. Eventually he sighed and picked his teacup back up.

"Try not to ruin her for working," he muttered, taking a deep sip.

Kigai smiled and vanished out the doorway.

"Two thousand years," Rastarious remarked to Kou, "And he still hasn't grown up."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

Rastarious eyed Kigai for a very long time. Eventually he sighed and picked his teacup back up."Try not to ruin her for working," he muttered, taking a deep sip.Kigai smiled and vanished out the doorway."Two thousand years," Rastarious remarked to Kou, "And he still hasn't grown up." Kou blinked. "Perhaps.. he's just a late bloomer Rastarious-Dono..." Kou poured his fellow captain some tea. "Or perhaps.. It's his way of dealing with the world around him. Going through life with a smile on his face to cheer up those who are sad." 

With Kigai-

He could easily follow Fumiko's movements and remain in utter silence. It was amusing to watch her run but he knew he would need to bring her back to rasta-taicho soon. "I suppose the game will be a short one, but there is no reason we can't talk." He smiled to himself before jumped down in front of her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2009)

"Ugh," Mathias groaned, feeling the swelling begin to go down. His whole body ached to a massive degree. He felt like a train wreck.

"Alive again?" Rei smirked from the chair she was sitting on.

"Technically not," he groaned back, "but yet. I'm okay."

"Neith-Taichou really knocked you for a loop, didn't she?"

Mathias managed to open his eyes and spare a glance at the second voice. 20th seat Alexis was also relaxing on a nearby chair. "I need to talk to you about the one who beat up all our Shinigami," she informed him. Mathias nodded meekly. 20th seat wasn't so bad. He'd be able to deal with this.

He gave the information happily, glad it was no longer his responsibility. Alexis thanked him and left.

"Hey Mathias, are you able to stand?" Mathias looked at Rei, thought for a moment then tried. He still looked a mess, but he could move just fine. "Awesome, come on," Rei grabbed Mathias by the hand and led him out, "We're going to go get you training for tomorrow."

"Eh? Tomorrow?" A memory clicked in Mathias, "Oh no I have to go back to her!"

"Yes," Rei pulled at Mathias's hand, "So come on. The Eighth Seat has very generously agreed to help you and you are *not* going to wuss out on it!"

Mathias went pale, but couldn't escape Rei's grasp. She'd always kept him in line in the Academy. He was so doomed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2009)

R?n burst out of the Garganta, spinning rapidly. Her tail smashed down on the head of a fleeing human, snapping his neck. She landed on his back and grabbed his emerging spirit, snapping it as well as she pulled out the spiritual meat. Raising her head, she roared loudly.

A Hollow snapped its head to look at her, but R?n was already in its face, clawing wildly. A solid kick to the windpipe from one of her hind legs dropped it, and R?n rolled out before it squashed her. Putting a foot against its head, she tore out the back of its neck and began to chew. There was plenty to eat here.

In a blast of fire, R?n tore her way through the crowd, leaving crackling flame in her wake. She shook a little, causing the person who had fallen on her to drop to the ground. A moment later she'd ripped them to shreds, devouring the soul. A moment after, she was already racing away. These humans were so delicious, it was absolutely abnormal. But R?n didn't care. All she wanted was to devour as many as she could.

A large limb from a Hollow crashed down near R?n, who immediately bounded up it. The octopoid Hollow was bringing a human towards its mouth, but R?n at top speed easily blitzed past, and tore the soul from its host. She bounded off a limb and crunched down on the particular part of soul in her mouth, staring at the octopoid. She devoured the rest of the soul under its watch.

While it kept its eye on her, the octopoid Hollow had already grabbed a human from behind, slowly reaching it up to its second mouth. But R?n was too fast. She settled neatly on the other side of the Hollow, soul in mouth, dripping spiritual blood. She bit deeply, and swallowed.

That was twice she had stolen its kills. The Hollow would not tolerate this! It swung all its limbs at R?n, who, smiling all the way, vanished in a flash of flame. Blood streamed from the R?n sized hole right through the Hollow, similarly streaming from her jaws. The Hollow collapsed in an instant.

The humans could feel something wrong, something deadly. R?n was only too willing to accommodate. She bounded off one to sink her teeth into the neck of the next, swinging around it and pulling out the soul flesh. She landed hard and sprinted into the one she had bounced off, jumping onto his back. He too she bit out the throat of, to get to the spiritual force that emerged from the wound.

More humans were rushing at R?n, who was alight with her fire. They thought she was still the other way. Too damn slow! She blitzed through the crowd, her mouth stained with blood and spiritual flesh. Behind her, one of the women collapsed, her throat suddenly missing.

The crowd were milling about now, making R?n?s next move simple. She flipped over them, stuck a paw out and spun. Her claws caught the face of her next prey, and ripped horribly, tugging the poor human long with R?n. She manoeuvred nicely, and landed with a mouth full of flesh.

The humans were panicking, and scattered this time. R?n picked one of the slower ones to target, and ran him down. Spending just enough time to tear out her next meal, she looked up, blood and drool pouring from her open jaws. She was still hungry, so so hungry. These humans were delicious, but not filling enough. No. She needed Hollow.

To her luck, a large Hollow stumbled across her path, in battle with a flying batlike Hollow. Snarling in delight, R?n charged the grounded Hollow. Jumping off it, she soared high into the air, landing on the back of the bat. Her jaws closed around the neck, and even as it fell, she was feasting on it.

The other Hollow roared and swatted at her, but R?n neatly relocated from the bat to its arm. She raced down the arm to its head, slamming right into it, still burning with fire. Her claws broke the mask, allowing R?n to get to the Hollow?s flesh. She devoured as much as she could before the Hollow hit the ground, and jumped away.

This festival ground as well was flooded with Hollow. Well, R?n was the cleanup crew. A very round Hollow began rolling her way, picking up dangerous speed. Fire floating around her, R?n opted for a game of chicken. Charging it full on, she concentrated the flames of Blaze Burst around her head. The Hollow was either stupid, or brain-dead. It didn?t budge. R?n cut through it, its blood and meat flowing into her open jaws, like a knife through hot butter.

The other Hollow behind the round one looked up in surprise. They had obviously been using the large one as a bouncer of sorts to keep away scavengers. R?n, wreathed in fire and blood, turned her eye upon them, and blitzed across the distance between them. A moment later, her claws had latched onto the skull of the first as she ripped its mask off, before sinking her fangs into the soft flesh beneath.

Another Hollow threw a punch at her, but she pushed off the first one, letting its own friend hit it. Rolling on the ground, R?n switched to a springing position and leapt right the hole in the middle of the second Hollow, landing on the face of the third. She bit deeply once more.

The second Hollow swung its fist around again, but this time R?n replied with a punch of her own, using her Strike Blazing Claw. She cut a molten hole right through the Hollow?s arm, and used the pain as a smokescreen to jump directly at it. R?n was small, but deadly. She knew vital points. She tore its throat out with ease.

The humans were delicious, but not filling. The hollow were filling, but not delicious. The hollow who devoured humans, R?n decided as she consumed the next one, were perfect. The Hollow were starting to consume amongst themselves, but the numbers were huge. This festival ground was likely ten times the size of the small rural one R?n had intruded on before. That meant it was filled with ten times the food.

One giant Hollow feeding on a huge number of smaller ones approached R?n. It bit down hard, swallowing the three it held in one hand. R?n eyed it off, and decided it was actually very strong. She turned tail and disappeared, grabbing a human on her escape.

Still trying to get a proper bite out of the soul, R?n continued to flee, the giant Hollow pursuing her. She was lucky that it wasn?t fast enough to catch her, but she did have to deactivate her Blaze Burst to stop being so obvious. Finally getting a proper bite out of the soul she was eating, she dropped down inside a stall, quickly devouring the man cowering inside it. The giant Hollow passed by overhead.

It was strong, R?n decided as she casually stalked amongst the humans, grabbing one and pinning it down to devour it. It was stronger than her, she thought, feeling the blood and spirit in her mouth, in her throat, but that wouldn?t last. She?d been getting stronger every time she ate. She knew by the end of this feast, it would be her on top. She knew it.

She decided to spend some time amongst the humans. They were stupid. They were easy kills. The first she dragged down and crushed the skulled of.

The second she caught with her tail, knocking down. Placing a paw on their back, she began to apply pressure, until their spine broke. A quick snap of her jaws severed their neck, and a head rolled away. The person who screamed at the head R?n had sent away got her next. R?n pounced and slammed the woman into the ground. Three kills in a matter of moments, R?n quickly set about consuming the souls of.

A Hollow bellowed and started to approach R?n. Eying it humorously, R?n blitzed once more. The lesser ones, the ones still content with the taste of humans, were so easy to kill, so very easy. R?n didn?t even feel it had been worth the effort, as she swallowed the flesh she had torn out.

A Hollow in the distance was dismembering another Hollow. R?n decided it would be more filling and took off in its direction. By the time the Hollow looked up and sensed the approaching feline, R?n had gotten close enough to leap at it. She clawed her way into its softer flesh, and began to rip chunks out until the Hollow collapsed.

Another group of humans were nearby, trying to understand this chaos. R?n would spare them no pity. The first she pounced, crushing with her strength and weight. The second she swung her paw into, tearing through them. The cascading blood caused many of the rest to break out in panic. R?n busied herself with the first two souls, her tail swishing as she continued to devour. 

Another Hollow charged through the fleeing humans, appearing to want to eat R?n. She vanished as it swung at her, appearing again on its shoulder. Again she vanished, this time appearing behind it, a nice chunk of meat in her mouth. She was getting faster, as well as stronger. The Hollow collapsed.

A very loud and powerful roar caught R?n?s attention and made her shiver. The large Hollow she had hid from before was back. Breaking into a run, R?n spotted another Hollow opening a Garganta. She slammed right into it, making sure to get her jaws around its throat as the two passed through the portal.

A corpse emerged from where the portal opened, and R?n followed after. She was in a different festival this time, a smaller one, though not as small as the first. She had escaped the dangerous Hollow though. She?d be back for it. R?n noticed a small child lying on the ground before her, injured by what must have been a frightened crowd. She quickly put him out of his misery.

None of the Hollow here were big in any way, so R?n set about devouring them. Her spirit blossomed each time she scored a kill, and she loved the experience. As she devoured the next Hollow to take down, part of her body began to twitch, and her tail lashed wildly. R?n looked at it in surprise, giving another Hollow the chance to take a swing at her. R?n was sent rolling, but righted herself with a growl. She tore out the throat of this Hollow as well.

They were her prey. They were all her prey. She would devour them all.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 2, 2009)

> Rio backed away, his face red, "Well, uh, it was nothing," he picked up her books for her and started to back up slowly, "So, lets get you home," he starts walking with her towards her house once again.



When they arrived at her home she quickly ran thorough the door draging Rio in, "Hey Bella!" her dad called "Yeah dad?" "Why are you in such a hurry and who is this?" he said looking at Rio "Dad this is my friend Rio, he's been hurt and I need to use a first aid kit." 

"What happened to him?" Bella sighed "Dad listen, I need a first aid kit, he's hurt." Bella put Rio in a chair while she got the kit, "She stay and don't move, I'll be back." she said running up stairs. Her dad look at Rio with a look every dad gets when his daugther brings home a boy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2009)

The murderous scream accompanying R?n's grabbing of her next target was heard by all. She pinned the hapless woman to the ground, tearing out flesh, blood and spit flecking around her already red-stained mouth. The Hollow were getting antsy with her, especially the smaller ones. They knew she was dangerous.

The first Hollow to get a little too uppity R?n happily pounced. Her fire power was being refueled constantly, so it was trivial to cut through it. She tore out some meat, making sure all the other Hollow could see her swallow it. They were nothing to her.

The next one tried to attack her as well, but in a similar vein, R?n dissected the best part. It was still standing as she felt the warm meat slide down her throat. Silly bastard didn't even realise it was dead. R?n headbutted it, causing it to fall on its fellow.

The fourth Hollow attempted to run, but it had barely made a few paces before R?n appeared in front of it. Snarling, she made a faux swipe at it. When the Hollow tried to shield itself, she cut through the opening it created. More meat for her.

The third Hollow was at this point pushing the second off of it, but R?n simply slammed her paw, full of fire, into its head. The blast of heat killed the Hollow AND roasted it to perfection. Truly delicious. R?n ate well.

No more Hollow immediately here, she turned her attention back to the humans gathered along the barrier wall, desperately trying to escape. She swung her flame-filled paw right into them, unleashing an arc of fire that scythed through them. The first, still alive but suffering horrible burns, she put out of his misery quickly. A simple bite and tear of the throat. R?n had gotten good at removing meat and spirit equally.

She strode forward to the next human, ready to perform a similar rite. The burned flesh tasted sweet to her, succulent, marinated in blood. It was so easy to kill these humans, and they tasted so good as well. Why hadn't R?n hunted them like this sooner?

R?n was unaware, as she ripped through her next target, of the changes taking place within her body. The Hollow Bait served into drinks given to everyone in the festival each contained a tiny portion of spiritual energy. Devouring so much, R?n was heavily concentrating the Bait inside her own body. It would attract others soon.

She thought not on this, being completely blind to the occurrence, as she tore out another throat. It wasn't her place to know, or understand the motives of the ones who had caused this festival of souls. This murder and carnage. It was only her place to devour as much as she could, lest she be devoured herself.

A bonechilling roar echoed across the festival grounds, and R?n looked up in surprise. A Gillian had come. Numerous Hollow already hung from it, trying their best to feast on the spiritually rich and dense being. R?n took a bite from the next human before her, eying it ferociously.

The red light of a Cero cut its way through the grounds, a little too close for R?n's taste. That was it. Blaze Burst surging around her, she raced towards it, making sure to grab another soul on the way. She couldn't afford to stop eating for a second.

Reaching the base of the Gillian, she leaped directly upwards. Having approached just right, she landed on the back of a large apelike Hollow, closing her jaws around its neck. In the same motion as ripping, she jumped upward once more, taking the flesh of the Hollow with her as its body fell away. The Gillian's mouth opened, and another Cero prepared.

R?n blasted her fire outward, causing a jet which pushed her out of the beam's way. She landed on another Hollow, and punched a flaming paw through its skull, her claws grabbing the organ meats and pulling them into her waiting jaws. Jumping up once more, she soared to the face of the Gillian and landed on its nose. Miniscule in size, she stared down into its face, strutting towards it with fire wreathed around her.

The Gillian raised a hand to grab her, but R?n had already raced forwards, concentrating all the fire she could dredge up from her reserves, all the strength she was gaining, into a single Strike Blazing Claw. The concentrated flame turned blue as R?n slammed her paw into the Gillian's mask, cracking it, allowing her to push through. A massive explosion of fire rocketed out, R?n thoroughly exhausted as the Gillian fell. She dived into the hole in its mask, and settled about to feast.

The Gillian shook the earth as it crashed down, and all the Hollow around instantly set about to feast upon it. They would not question their luck. Their loss. One of the Hollow screamed as a  paw burst out of the Gillian's flesh, wrapping around its skull and dragging it inside.

R?n emerged, a mess of meat hanging from her jaws, refreshed and revitalised. A Gillian was a bounty among bounties. It was hers. Racing down it, she leaped high, tackling into a Hollow flying overhead. She tore at it as they fell, devouring its flesh. 

Leaping off from it, she landed on a Hollow at the far end, and slammed her claws into its mask, breaking it in two as she stuck her head in to feast on the meat beneath. This Gillian was her prize. And they were not allowed it. She'd devour everyone who even looked at it.

Another Hollow screeched at her, and then screeched again as she stuck her claws through its mask. Snapping at the vital flesh, she bristled with energy, rolling off as another Hollow lashed down. They were all intruding on her meal. They would all pay.

The Hollow who attacked her had but a few moments left. She raced around it, forming a fiery circle, before jumping right through it. She smiled a little as she swallowed the meat. This wasn't a fight. This was a slaughter.

More and more Hollow rushed at the Gillian, and R?n, completely ignoring the pitiful humans now, focused on them. She made sure to tear more flesh from the Gillian as she went, but she focused on the murder of the Hollow encroaching upon her. Another one fell to her fury, its flesh torn open by her terrible claws and fangs.

A wave of fire washed over R?n, called up by a Hollow challenging her. She looked at it, and if she could have laughed, would have. The fire instantly turned against its master, licking at its flesh. R?n did more than lick. She devoured it.

All these intruders, all these scum. They were not allowed. She would kill every last one. She was, she thought, as she ate the next. She was killing them all.

Between feasting on the Gillian flesh and feasting on the Hollow, R?n thought as she did once more, she was being a glutton. She did not care. They were her prey, and she was the huntress. That was all.

The feline Hollow raced along the right side of the Gillian, snapping and snarling, launching herself at the next Hollow she saw. Burying her claws into its skull, she forced it to the ground, and proceeded to tear at it with her sharp fangs. A moment later, she raised her head, blood as far back as her ears. The hunt was good.

The blood pattern dyed across her body was more than just blood. It was a mark of power and terror. The humans could see it, a blood wraith, hunting them all. R?n saw one approach and gave it no mercy nor quarter. She pounced it and tore it apart.

Content she could see no Hollow on this side of the fallen Gillian, R?n once more jumped over it. Her agility and raw speed was unmatched, and she knew it. Another flying Hollow was passing by, just as she had planned. She latched onto it with claws and bite deeply, riding it into a pileup of Hollow on the other side of the Gillian.

Emerging with a small lizard Hollow in her jaws, R?n stared them down. Quite a few decided they'd much rather open some Garganta and leave alive. The murderous Reiatsu of the Cat Hollow was too much. R?n smiled as she felt blood run over her lips.

Biting heavily into the Gillian's corpse, she tore along it, removing a strip more than five times her length. She swallowed repeatedly, never choking, as the length of flesh continued into her bottomless stomach, where the Hollow Bait was acting as a rapid dissolver which supplied her body with fresh spirit. Swinging a paw, she sent an arc of fire through a Hollow sneaking up on her, and turned around to devour it as well.

Between the temptation of the Gillian and the danger of R?n, these Hollow were confused. R?n gave them no time for that. Racing out to a pile, she tackled into them, pinning one to the ground and biting at its throat. She raised her head and roared, the meat sliding down her throat, unwilling to get in the way of the murder sounds.

A similar roar echoed out behind R?n, and she looked back at the Gillian's corpse. The giant Hollow from before had returned. This time though, R?n was going to kill it. Grabbing a Hollow as flames burst out around her, she slammed it to the ground, tore its throat out then looked up at the giant Hollow, roaring loudly once more. It returned the favour, and the battle was on.

Racing forwards, R?n vanished to the side, spotting a human trying to hide from the noises. His spiritual awareness had come too late. R?n pounced on his back, closed her jaws around his head and sucked out as much blood and soul as she could. More fuel for her fire.

The giant Hollow landed before her, having leapt from the Gillian. R?n, faster and more fearless, bounced off its shoulder and grabbed another flying Hollow. The burns she left must have hurt, because the Hollow sounded in a lot of pain. She focused on the one she was hanging onto, taking bites until it began to fall, too much of its spiritual makeup torn away.

R?n landed on the Gillian's body, grabbed a strip of flesh and tore it out. Beneath it a small burrower Hollow was going at it. She grabbed it by the tail and dangled it over her mouth, before dropping it in. She looked down at the giant and powerful Hollow, standing atop her kill, their positions reversed. She was going to win.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2009)

With Ssob and Co-

"Eh... that guys pretty strong..." Ssob thinks to himself. "What the hell did he just do?" Ereki blinked. "He killed a hollow." Kou answered. "I Know that! but it was so quick..." Kuzusu sighed. "My blade holds the power of destruction~" he commented. "Eh?" Ereki blinked. "It's power, is to destroy." Kuzusu sighed again. "I didn't want it to be~ i wanted to heal~" He looked down. "I really like the fourth division and Akugi-chan is really pretty~" 

With those words, four more hollows fell from the sky onto the roof. They stood. different shapes and sizes. The four shinigami had no choice but to take them all one on. Ssob's opponent was a think centipede like hollow, With many legs and segments. Kou's opponent was short and seemed to be made up of many tentacles. Ereki's opponent had a simple body, large built seemed to resemble that of a muscular boar. And Kuzusu's opponent was a twin headed lizard with two tails.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2009)

Kirai walked up to a tall man running in fear. He lifted his foot and stomped on top of him while walking. He died instantly under his massive foot. He snatched the soul up and snorted as he swallowed it and then moved on.

He then spotted a parade in the distance. Seemed the festival was in the middle of another. Seems no one has gotten to them yet so he draws the first blood. He steps on top of the lead marcher and then eats his soul.

He then turns his attention to the rest of the band. He stabs his claw into a tuba player. He then raised him to his mouth. He sucks his soul up and drops the body.

A float crashes into his foot. He lifts his foot up and steps down on top of it. He grins as he spots a soul coming out of the float. He quickly eats it up and moves on.

He spots another float behind it and glares at it. "Inferno Blast!" he fires a blast right at the float. It hits in and bursts into flames. The soul pops up from inside the flaming float and he quickly eats it up.

A flaming human busts out from the float. Kirai simply grins at the sight of the fool. He grabs him and brings him close to his face. The screaming human is soon dropped into his mouth and swallowed.

The people watching all run in fear. Kirai back hands one of the woman walking away. She slams into a building and meets death. As he eats her soul he looks at them running.

He starts chasing after another man. He swings his arm and grabs him. "Not getting away now..." He grins as he squeezes. The soul pops out and he quickly eats it.

One woman from the parade is still singing. Kirai can't believe it as he heads towards her. He lifts his foot and crushes her. The soul comes out from between his toes for him to eat.

He then turns back to the crowd. A school teacher guides her students to safety. Kirai rolls his eyes at the attempt and slams his claw on top of the teacher. As he eats her soul he eyes the students.

They all run around frantically. He pierces one of them in the back with one of his claws. He tosses the boy into his mouth and swallows the body. He charges after the others.

The children all rush for safety. However it is not enough, Kirai quickly catches them. He stabs his claw right through another kid. He flicks him off his finger and into his mouth.

All of the chaos has drawn the attention of other hollows. Several of them creep around the corner. Two stand on top of the roof, one leaped down, headed for Kirai. However he lifted his claw and the hollow landed right on top of it.

He pulled his claw out of the dead beast and looked at the other one. Too far out of his reach, he pulled back his claw and thrusted it forward, "Shockwave!" The blast smacked right into the small hollow. The creature fell off the building and crashed next to the other one.

Another hollow charges the streets. Kirai turns his attention to the new threat. He goes to meet him in a charge of his own. The two collide fists, but Kirai over powers him. It falls to the ground and gets it's throat stepped on by Kirai.

A hollow with wings hovers off the street. It pulls back and starts flying forward. Kirai simply growls and opens his mouth, "Inferno Blast!" The attack hits the creature dead on and it crashes in a giant fire ball.

Kirai eyes another hollow across the street. The beast cowers after seeing what he did to the others. Kirai simply grins and fires a, "Shockwave!" The attack easily kills the weak hollow.

He looks around at all of the souls hovering around. Some human, some hollow, all make him happy. He devours them one by one, eating some of the bodies. After finishing them off he continues down the street.

A woman ran frantically past him. He snarled and smacked her with his tail. She bleed all over the street, her body crushed. As he ate her soul he looked around for more.

A man watches the woman get crushed. He is confused about how it happened, but he rushes away. He doesn't make it too far however, Kirai soon tracks him down. He claps his hands with him inbetween and he then tosses the soul into his mouth.

He sees a hollow coming at him in the corner of his eyes. He spins around and slams it into the ground. He then starts ripping the flesh off with his teeth. He's slowly becoming more savage as he kills more.

He spots another man running for his life. He starts to run after him, and soon notices that more people join him in their attempt to escape. There is soon a decent sized crowd running. He manages to kill a straggler but he can't catch the others quite yet.

Finally they seem to be getting away, but they hit what seems to be an invisible wall. Kirai then catches up and grins. He slams his claw down and easily takes out one of the men. He then looks down at the others devilishly.

They cannot see this grin but they still feel uncomfortable. He lifts his foot high above them all. The clueless humans can't even see the massive foot crush them. "Heh..." he chuckles.

"Looks like your stuck in this little barrier." He snatches up another human and glares at them. He tosses him into the air and slams him against the invisible wall. He sucks up his soul as well as the ones that he has crushed.

They trapped humans still cower as more of them die. He spins around and slams one of them with his tail. They crash into the barrier and then slide down, dead. He picks up the body and spins it around in his hand.

He then chucks the body back on top of another human. They are easily crushed. He swings his foot on top of the human, finishing the job. He licks his lips as he eats the newly formed souls.

A policemen desprately shoots around blindly. He fails to stop Kirai, or even hit him without seeing him. He hears the gun shots and simply steps on the cop. He soon hears sirens.

Two more squad cars pull up to the scene. They hop out of their cars and raise their guns. They try to get a lock on something but see nothing. Kirai simply kicks the car, it tumbles and smacks into one of the men.

He picks up the second car and holds it above his head. He holds it with one hand over the officer. With a cruel grin he drops the car right on his head. He moves the car to get a look at his work.

As he goes to eat the souls another hollow appears. It is covered in gray fur and has a single eye. "I have no time for you," he says coldly. With a few swipes of his claws the creature is soon taken out.

He takes a large bite out of the hollow, finishing the job. He swallows it's soul and then looks at the cops. With a quick motion he grabs the souls and tosses them in his mouth. He swallows the handful of souls and growls, "More."

He wanders into a supermarket, well busts in through the wall. He looks at all of the food, "No...no..." He finally spots some humans, "There." He grabs a cashier and tosses him into his mouth.

A dark skinned bagger looks in fear. Kirai shrugs and grabs him in his claw. He squeezes until he goes limp. He drops the body and eats up his soul.

He spots shoppers in the isles. With that he rushes towards them like a wild beast. He knocks all of the shelfs over and thrusts his head right at the shopper. He eats the woman, cart and all.

A child standing the candy section watches in awe. "What's he looking at," he slams his claw into the child then pulls it out. The soul floats to Kirai's face and he quickly grabs hold of it. As he eats it he spots another child grabbing candy.

"Even young humans are selfish." He slams his leg into the boy and he drops all of his candy and goes crashing into the wall. The soul reaches for the candy but is soon stopped by Kirai's mouth. "Plenty of food down there..." he says pointing to his stomach.

He then crashes through the managers office. He looks at the nerdy looking man and sighs. "Working to feed humans is pointless." He eats the man whole and belches. "For I will kill them all one day!"

He spots a woman hiding under the destruction he caused. He moved some shelves around and got her in the open. He grabs her in his hands and squeezes her to death. He grabs her soul with his tounge and moves on.

He gets back onto the streets and spots more helpless humans. He spins around and smacks one with his tail. They fly into a wall and meet death. The soul flies seemingly right into his mouth thanks to his positioning.

He storms through the streets. He raises his leg as he spots another human. "DIE!" he slams it down on top of them, a crunch can be heard. With a twist of the wrist he smacks the soul right in his mouth.

Another man runs away screaming. He thrusts his claw down on top of him. After making quick work of him he makes quicker work of his soul. "Pathetic, all of them..."

He spots another human, on the ground of in the middle of the street. "Are they dead?" he goes to investigate. "Still alive, maybe hurt?" he pokes at the knocked out body. "Still alive, must have fainted." He picks her up and drops her in his mouth, "Easy pickings..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2009)

Human souls were scattered in every direction between the battle of Rán and the two-legged lizard Hollow. She made sure to consume them mid-battle, as her opponent did as well. They weren't going to stop feasting for something as minor as this.

Something registered as wrong inside Rán's head. She was prioritising feeding over fighting. That was so unlike her. Still though, she thought as she consumed yet another human soul, no sense thinking on things she couldn't change.

The lizard swung a heavy tail at Rán, bowling her over. She growled, sinking her claws through another soul to take it with her as she was sent flying. By the time she'd righted herself, she'd already devoured it. The lizard performed a similar feat on a soul within its own reach.

The scream of Hollow signaled a rush of lower Hollow, bravened by the Gillian corpse enough to think they could stand a chance against either Rán or the lizard. The two laughed dryly in their own way. Of course their own way consisted of tearing apart the enemy and devouring their flesh. Which they did.

Rán looked up from the corpse of the first, already having blitzed it, and growled at another. It tried to keep its facade of bravery in tact, but it had difficulties without a head. Rán knocked the round orb away, and bathed in the blood bursting from its neck. The other Hollow were well spooked.

The lizard picked up a Hollow, impaled on its massive claws, and hurled it at Rán. She jumped up, dodging it, tearing out a piece of flesh in the process. She wasn't going to be caught off guard. Not by this level of attack.

The remaining Hollow were already backing away, but Rán gave them neither quarter nor mercy. Fire bursting around her, a brief flash of claws was followed by falling heads. The three were nothing to her. She put a paw on the corpse of the first and tore out a hunk of flesh.

The giant Hollow approaching grabbed the second, but Rán had already taken the third apart. She eyed her opponent angrily, seeing him feasting off her kills. She was getting annoyed with him. Snarling, the two engaged once more.

It got another heavy hit on Rán, throwing her far away this time. She skidded as she landed, her tail involuntarily wrapping around a cowering human. Rán grabbed them by the neck and tore their soul out, sucking it into herself.

A similar rite she performed on the second human nearby, who screamed at the death of the first. Truly an annoying race, to be pitied, but ultimately devoured. They were too weak to be anyhting but her prey, really. Rán would consume them all.

The giant Hollow was barreling towards her, and Rán growled in annoyance. Her flames surged around her once more, and she raced at him. This time she was the one who scored the good hit, tearing off a portion of flesh from his exposed arms as she went by. She landed on another human, and took their soul as well.

The giant Hollow was strong, but Rán was faster. Rán was always faster. She blitzed another nearby Hollow just to show it. Its blood and flesh were a part of her now.

Strong Hollow were emerging this time. A huge number of them, scenting both the fallen Gillian, and the battle between Rán and the lizard Hollow, they came in droves. Filthy jackals. Rán wasted no time beheading the first and eating its soul.

The giant Hollow was swinging through them, slamming them left and right. Rán had to dodge another body sent flying at her, and once more she tore out a strip of flesh. She'd already told him. That wasn't going to work.

A giant bird Hollow floated above the battlefield, casually dropping dense packets of explosive energy on the Hollow and human below. Growling in annoyance, Rán made a motion with her head to the lizard Hollow. It shared her annoyance, and held out an arm. Landing on it, Rán combined her own incredible speed and leaping strength with the raw force of the lizard's swing. She was shot up like a spear of flame, and tore right through the bird.

Fire emitting from her entire body, Rán began to spin rapidly as she fell. Around and around she went, getting quite dizzy, but at the same time building up a tremendous firestorm around her. When she landed, the orb of flame buckled and exploded outwards, washing out in all directions. Human and Hollow alike burned. She began to feast. First one.

Then the other. She continued on, through the wasteland of her own creation. She wasn't sure who or how much she had killed. She just knew she had slain many.

The third, she couldn't even tell if it was human or Hollow. It was just a charred spirit. Absolute victory. That was what she had enacted.

The fourth, and Rán began to see movement. The humans were well and dead, but a few of the stronger Hollow had shielded themselves somewhat. Their loss. They'd soon suffer more.

The nearest one trying to recover had no chance. Rán tore it apart in a blitz of fire and fangs. It was strong, and she was stronger for killing it. These powerful Hollow, so close to the final mass feeding frenzy from which their next stage would emerge, were truly nourishing.

The next nearest had stood, and was already bellowing, rallying its fellows. It too, Rán slaughtered. The flesh was good, and the taste as well. They, like Rán, had concentrated the Hollow Bait seeded within humans across the world.  They, like her, carried the strength for evolution.

Two had gotten close enough to each other to begin to fight. The fire Rán had unleashed must have addled their senses. Surely they knew she was the danger. Oh well, too bad for them. Rán would slaughter them both.

The first fell in an immediate rush of claws. As it was collapsing, a massive chunk of flesh torn from its back, Rán jumped off it and began  to spin in the air. On a smaller scale than before, she built up the orb of fire around her, releasing it when she hit the ground. Or in this case, the second Hollow. It burned to a crisp, and she devoured it.

The lizard Hollow had shielded itself with the bodies of the ones it had killed. It was fine. Good, Rán thought as she devoured the next Hollow she had felled. She wouldn't have it any other way.

Stomping a human who had miraculously made it through the fire apocalypse, Rán smiled as its soul popped right out for her. Food in a can. What a novel concept. She purred in delight.

The lizard Hollow was wasting no time, charging directly at Rán. It grabbed one of the other Hollow in its claws, but this time, instead of throwing it at Rán, kept it as a battering ram. It slammed into her, shield first, and kept on running, heading straight to the barrier. Rán climbed over the Hollow, a scrap of flesh in her mouth, and bursting out with fire once more, leapt directly into the face of the lizard Hollows.

Its teeth were sharp as well, closing around Rán, but she increased the power of her flames, and prevented the lizard from getting a proper bite. It swung her around wildly, trying to deal with the fire as Rán continued to slam her flaming paws into its face. Growling, it spat her out, throwing her into another Hollow. She tore a long strip of flesh from the Hollow as she fell back to earth.

 All the flames swirling around Rán began to concentrate. They came together in her paw, causing it to glow brilliant white. The dense Reiatsu caused the other Hollow to quiver in excitement. At Rán's peak, she was concentrating all her flames once more. She'd felled a Gillian with Strike Blazing Claw already. And the lizard knew it. It began to back away.

Fire exploded from its skull as Rán thrust her paw through its mask. Digging at the flesh, she pulled out the juiciest morsel she had ever eaten. She'd finally secured her victory. She was truly growing stronger. She dropped down to the ground, and picked up a human in her jaws. She crunched on the soul happily.

All the other Hollow began to slink away. They had been close to equals but a few minutes ago, but Rán's strength and speed were racing ahead of her. Her flames began to light up once more, licking at the heels of the fleeing Hollow. One of them was far too slow. Rán was on its back, tearing furiously in an instant. She didn't even aim for humans anymore. They couldn't fill what these Hollow were.

Another Hollow screeched – something in between fear and anger. Rán couldn't tell, or care which. She pounced on it and tore it to the ground. It wasn't that tasty, but she ate it all the same.

The last remaining Hollow was trying to secure the remains of the Gillian corpse. Rán raced towards it, fire left behind her as she accelerated. She leaped high, and dived right through the Hollow, burning a hole directly through it, to match its natural one. No one got in on her meal, she thought, as she ate the foolish beast.

The rest had already gone. All that was left were burning humans. The spiritual fires Rán had set off killed them all. She contented to begin the devouring of their mangled souls.

This continued for a while, as she went from human to human, feasting on what meat was still fresh. Really, kills needed to be eaten fast. Otherwise they went bad. And that was a terrible waste. Behind her, the Gillian corpse finally faded away, broken down into spiritual particles destined for nowhere in particular.

Rán sniffed, and raised her head from the human she was eating. It was time. Mouth opening wide, she roared a challenge.

All of them, all in the festival grounds far and wide, they all came. No human, no Hollow, was going to suffice. It had to be them. Those also on the cusp of evolution. As Rán jumped the first to appear, tearing through it with her burning claws, she knew. It was time.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 6, 2009)

"So why the hell in your very perculer view of Soul Society cant captains be normal?"Lexis asked, relatively annoyed still by the fact Captain Kura showed up out of no where. Plus Snowy was beginning to become annoying by looking around all the time and random hooting.
"The stars should be bright tonight, I believe Hikari would like it too night."Marco stated ignoring her question as he did earlier, he looked up at the skies and woundered why their where so few Hollow reports recently.
Lexis grunted, "Now I see why I find you one of the most annoying captains."She left seein g this conversation relatively pointless and meaningless now anyway.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2009)

Rán tackled the first Hollow to jump at her, pinning it to the ground. Her fangs were already hardened with blood, but the build up cracked as she bit right through the Hollow's mask. Turning around, she jumped the next approaching her.

To her surprise, the Hollow she had just killed rose up once more, and attacked her. Exploding with fire, Rán jumped up, concentrated the flame into her paws and delivered a devestating haymaker to the Hollow's skull. The flames burst down through it, effectively splitting it in two. Rán raced off to attack the next.

While she could still see in all directions perfectly, to those enough of a distance away, they could see a black field forming around the mass of crazed Hollow. This was how it began.

Within the field, Rán was fighting and killing the thirty or so Hollow attacking her. But they were strong, almost as much as she was. She was already covered in blood – not all her own, admittedly – and panting heavily. It was weird. She was killing them, but they got back up after a little while. It was crazy. She had to dismember them and eat huge chunks of flesh to keep them down for any distance of time.

The process of becoming a Gillian was an unknown thing to the feline Hollow. All she knew was that something unnatural was in the process of occuring. However she'd be dammed if she let these unkillable bastards be the end of her. She'd devour each and every one of them.

More and more were filing in from Garganta. All those at the cusp in the immediate location would flock together for this feeding frenzy. The last battle of their old forms. For Rán's part, she was investing heavily in her body. The limits of her endurace, her speed, her agility, her power, everything, she was pushing everything to the max. She wasn't the type to succumb to numbers. She'd fight her way to the top. A big old battle royal, that was what she'd wanted after all. Hours since the devouring had begun, she'd been seduced by the tastes. But she was back, at last, to her old self. She was a fighter. That was Rán Ifrit, the firecat.

Another Hollow neatly dismembered, Rán made sure to tear its neck apart. The neck always took the longest to rebuild. That was why decapitations were the best way to kill anything, Shinigami, Hollow or human. More and more Hollow were crowding together, being slain by one another, feasting even as they died.

A strange smell came to Rán's nose, and followed with it an odd filter to her sight. She could see the ones who had already been killed and ressurected. The one she was tearing about right now was six times dead. The one a few spaces over only three times. And there, that one, was still fresh, still fighting. She charged it.

Fire exploded out from her, boiling the blood slicked across her skin and warding off the other Hollow, the slain ones. It was the fresh one she wanted. Bouncing off a falling corpse, she spun rapidly in the air, the fire once more gathering around her. When she landed, the wave of flames rushed outwards, and wasted all the Hollow. Placing a foot on another dead one, Rán tore its neck out as well. She looked down from her perch on the burning Hollow, dying for the first time.

A dead one jumped at her, but Rán punched right through it. Strike Blazing Claw and Blaze Burst were going into overdrive, but there was so much Reishi in the air, she was sucking it in through her skin. It was like she was inside a balloon of it. It was crazy.

The feasting was efficient. Besides Rán, only two more Hollow remained unkilled. She rushed the nearest one, fire forming a protective coating over her so that she could go right through the dead ones. They screamed and got back up quickly, but Rán didn't care. All she was interested in was the death of those not yet dead. Her instincts screamed for it.

The battle between her and the second last was long and vicious. Her fire began to burn low as her opponent finally kindeled, unable to put out the advancing flames, it burnt to death even as it approached her to deal the final blow. None of the dead Hollow were game to interfere, even after Rán won, soaked in blood, one leg lame, unable to summon her fires.

Rán raised her head to the sound of the roar that approached her. Wading through the undead Hollow, the last unkilled towered over her. It was just those two left. But it had wounds as vicious as Rán's. Where she had half a missing leg, it had no arms, and indeed a massive hole through its chest that merged together with its own natural Hollow hole. It collapsed, dead at last, before Rán, who took of its flesh.

She'd done it. She was the last one standing. She'd won. The Hollow growled around her, the one she had killed and the one who had died of its wounds stood back up. They were ready for her death. But Rán was not. Roaring at her absolute loudest, her soul screamed for victory, and a pillar of fire formed around her. There was a great light, high in the sky, and Rán, on three legs, jumped for it. Her flames and her strength, the last leap of this body, she found her way to the top.

From the outside, the black field buckled, waving like the shadow cast by a candle's flame. It elongated, became thinner, and seemed to reach up the sky. A white hand burst from one side. A second from the other. Two white feet stomped down on the ground, sending shockwaves throughout the festival grounds. And from the very peak of the black cloak, a masked head emerged, roaring the call of victory.

The mask was distinctly catlike, but flat, scrunched almost. It looked quite ugly. The sound of tearing announced a tail bursting through the fabric at the back, lashing at the ground. The mouth of the Gillian opened, and a dense mass of Reishi gathered together, red in colour. It burst out, and cut a swarth through the weak Hollow and humans below. Pitiful. Their souls rose up to the call of the Gillian, and came into its mouth.

Rán roared once more. She had done it. She had overcome a perilous hurdle in her afterlife. But this was only the beginning. A Garganta opened, and she stepped through it, into the next stage of her existence. At the festival grounds behind her, black tendrils slipped back underground, having missed their chance to ensnare the Gillian. They would not fail next time.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirai stormed through the city, searching for more. He slashed at a random human running through the streets. He grabbed the soul and dropped the body. He spotted more prey as he ate the soul.

A group of small children ran around frantically. He raised his mighty foot and slammed it on one of them. He wiggled his foot, making sure he was dead under it. The soul flew up and into his mouth.

He followed the next one down the street. He pierced his claw through it's chest. He tossed the body and soul into his mouth. He then spotted another and moved on. 

"I've had enough of playing games..." he growled. "Inferno Blast!" he fired a blast and it hit into a human. They fell to the ground, burned to a crisp. He grabbed the soul in an instant and left the street.

"Shockwave!" He shouts pulling back his claw. He thrusts it forward and sends a blast hurdling towards the humans. It slices one into several pieces that fly in all different directions. While chewing on the soul many faces appear behind him.

They are the faces of hollows. "Too weak to get your own prey!" He shouts charging at them. He digs his claw into one's gut. The hollow falls to the ground and Kirai pulls his claws out.

"Who's next!" he shouts. He slashes the next one across the chest several times. The beast falls back, flinching and Kirai makes his move. He takes a huge bite out of his shoulder and then continues to slash at him until he is defeated.

The next one charges, trying to get him by suprise. "Yea right!" his mouth begins to blaze. "Inferno Blast!" he fires and the attack hits it dead on. The beast falls to the ground in flames.

He naws on the souls of the defeated. He spots a human near by and slams his tail on top of him. After finishing up on the hollows he grabs the human soul and quickly devours it. He then turns his attention to more eyes looking at him.

A skeleton like hollow appears next. "Come on bones, lets see what you've got!" they clash claws but Kirai slowly backs him down. After knocking him off balance and slams his leg into the beast, breaking it in half. "Too easy!" 

More hollows appear. "I guess I've killed all of the humans, and your the only ones left!" He pulls back his claw once again, "Shockwave!" The blast smacks right into another hollow. The weakling splits into several parts and slams into the street.

"Inferno Blast!" he takes a shot at another hollow but it dodges the attack. "Some potential?" he asks curiously. The snake like hollow wraps around Kirai. Before he can rip him off he shocks him, "GHAH! Damn eel!" he digs his claws into it and finally rips the beast off and pulls on it until it is split in half.

He then tosses the two parts of the beast at the next hollow. It hits him in the face and by the time it removes the eel Kirai is right in his face. "Inferno Blast!" the attack smacks right into his face from a close distance. He crashes down to the ground, face smoldering.

"I need more souls!" he shouts as he turns to all of the defeated souls. He eats them one by one, unable to control this hunger. He's eaten over one hundred hollows but he sitll craves, "More!" he says eating a human off the street.

All he can find are more hollows that are attracted to him. "Fine, you'll have to do!" He grabs one by the face and digs his claws into the sides of its head. He lifts the beast up  by its head and then stabs it in the stomach with his other claw. 

He throws the monster into a nearby building and then grabs another hollow by the throat. "Shockwave!" he hits it using his free claw to fire the attack. The cut up hollow goes limp in his hand, dead.

He finally spots another human. He is working at a gas station by himself. Kirai's mouth begins to let out flames, "Inferno Blast!" the attack smacks into the gas station and causes a huge explosion. It instantly kills the man working there.

The debry smacks into another human. It heavily injures him and the only help he spots is Kirai. He slams his hand on top of it and grins. "Finally, a human soul," he eats it up.

Three more hollows appear behind Kira. "Don't you ever give up!" he shouts. He delivers a kick to the first and follows up with a claw to thethroat. The lifeless hollow falls to the ground.

"Next!" he shouts slamming his fist into another hollow. It stumbles back but Kirai doesn't let up. He slams his headi nto his stomach, knocking him over. With a stomp of the foot on it's throat it is quickly defeated.

"And finally you..." he growls at the last one. "Inferno Blast!" he fires the ball of fire and then pulls back his claw. "Shockwave!" he fires the attack off and they both hit into the hollow. It screams in pain at the deadly combination, "Perfect..." he says eating all of his knewly gained souls.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

D.Oggy had found himself in a regrettable situation. There was no longer any human prey for him to consume, meaning there was only hollow within the barrier now. "So.. That just means i'll have to eat all of them!" He laughed to himself. The demon dog charged forward towards the unknown. When he meets a hollow on his way, he jumps through their skull and causes their body to break into reaitsu orbs.'

"You bastard!" A large bull hollow charges at D.Oggy. The dog hollow just smirks while he jumps into the air and turns. "DEMON HOWL!" The blast hits the hollows shoulder and he falls to the ground. "GUAH! DAMN IT!" the hollow shouts. "Hehe." D.Oggy stands over the bull. "Goodbye!" With a quick spin of his wing, the bull's head is cut in two.

"GRAAH!!!!" a swan hollow dives at D.oggy. "Fools." He jumps into the air and cuts off both the birds wings with his own, he then rides it all the way to the ground. Jumping off of it just before it hits the concrete below. "G..guh!" The swan struggles to speak. "Stay down." D.Oggy lands on it's head and spills the hollows blood.

"TAKE THIS! SUPAH PUNCH!" An odd hollow with tribal tatoos and large forearms release a blast of blue energy at D.Oggy. The dog hollow simply evades he hit and charges head on towards the opponent. Every few seconds, another blast of energy would be sent towards D.oggy.  But once he was close enough, the hero of this fight used his demons howl to blow off the hollows head. 

while he had time, he consumed the bodies of the three hollow that were left. But he couldn't enjoy mean in peace. when he was finished another hollow burst from the ground. A badger like creauture covered in dirt. "DIE!" The hollow laughed as bugs jumped from it's fur towards D.oggy. "Demon's howl." The blast pierced the badgers body and caused it to fall. There was no need to worry about the bugs now.

D.Oggy quickly fled the area once he was done with the badger. From behind him a very large rhino hollow charged. He would throw his head around and begin to crush the buildings around him. "Damn." D.Oggy jumped and flipped backward as the Rhio charged towards him. Using his wings to stab into the hollows back. D.Oggy adjusted himself to fire a point black demons howl into the Rhino. Once the attack when off, the rampage was over and D.Oggy consumed it's flesh.

Slowly but surely, the dog hollow has felt his power grow. Each time he ate a hollow his body would feel stronger, more powerful then before. His energy felt refeshed. It was something new, something he now craved. When a new mouse like hollow showed up, There wasn't even need to think. D.Oggy crushed the hollow and slurped it up. "Delicious..." He grinned.


"GRAAH!!!" A massive millipede hollow crashes into the ground. "WOAH!" D.oggy jumps out of the way. "Graah!" The hollow screams out. "Heh, I eat worms like you for lunch!" D.Oggy charged forward, the milipede prepared it's uncountable number of legs. "DEMON CUTTER!" But was unable to defend against D.Oggy's blades and soon was cut down to size.

D.Oggy quickly turned when the next attack came from behind. He kicked as hard as he could and knocked back a large hollow. He didn't have time to focus on just what the hollow was. He cut it's chest with his blades and used is Demon howl to blow a hole in it's shoulder. after that he tore it apart with his teeth and swallowed it in chunks.

With that, he let out a deep howl and charged into a group of hollow. They all threw a few punches, but D.Oggy was aiming for taking them all out with relative ease. He avoided the multiple attacks and jumped through the air, with a quick slice one of the hollows fell and D.Oggy landed on the ground without a single misstep. "Come on then, Who's gonna come at me next." He grinned.

The hollows all tried to rush D.Oggy, but the little dog was too quick. He made short work of one of the hollows who charged at him. Ripping out his neck and cutting off his arms with his blades. It was then another hollow lunged at him and tried to take a chunk of flesh from D.Oggy's back.

D.Oggy quickly turned his body and began to spin his blades. The Hollows jaw was separated from his body. "That'll show you!" D.Oggy chuckled as he head-butted the hollow and released a Demon's howl into the hollows throat. the dog like hollow quickly jumped back and away from the other hollow before it's body exploded.

Before D.Oggy landed on the ground a tentacle wrapped around his body. "Damn it." He quickly spun his wings around and cut off the bindings. D.Oggy turned his head to see an squid like hollow with a large head.  "Grr..." D.Oggy jumped forward and crashed through it's massive mask, dragging a wave of blood with him.

There was only three hollows that remained to stand up against D.Oggy. The dog hollow turned around and faced them with a bloodied body and teeth. The sight of him caused the hollows to shake and try to run away. D.Oggy chased after them and pounced, The first one was killed with his claws. 

D.Oggy jumped from there and landed on top of the next to last hollow. He slowly raised his head and bit down on the hollows shoulder. With a loud cry, it fell to the ground. D.Oggy bit down on the back of it's neck and took it's entire head off. After wards he chased down the last hollow in the group.

The hollow tried to run from D.Oggy, but there was no use. D.Oggy jumped into the air and fired three demon's howls at it. Somehow it managed to evade the attacks and ran for the barrier. "Ain't gonna happen!" D.Oggy chuckled as he cut down the hollow with a diving Demon's slash. Blood sprayed the barrier and blocked D.Oggy's view of the outside.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2009)

Fumiko had almost made it just a little further and she would make it down the hall. If you missed us last time Fumiko had been caught eavesdropping on her captain and the Captain Commander. They quickly caught on to her and even blew the doors of the hinges causing her to somehow get wrapped up in paper like a mummy. Though Fumiko proved her whit as a VC under a former Captain Commander and quickly made a daring escape with a Hado spell.

"Can never keep a good VC down" Fumiko smiled as she began to round a corner. A pace was stopped abrutptly as she ran into a rather tall person who felt like a brick wall causing her to stagger back. Said person was about to have some words exchange with him untill Fumiko turned her gaze up.

_"Long black hair.....small beared.....dazzling features"_ according to her all pointed to one person. "CA...CAPTAIN COMMANDER!" Fumiko screamed out as she backed up some more her heart beating even faster than it was a few seconds ago. Her idol stood infront of her staring straight at her and she couldn't say a word which was very much unlike her.

"I"m so screwed" she thought in the back of her mind as she pulled it from out of the gutter to the problem she faced now. As hard as she knew it would be she had to resist or she'd be going back to *that * old man who would more than likely put her through hell and back. She took this brief moment to think about why she did these sort of things.

She had begun to surprise herself at how she could avoid her captain and his strenuous training excercises. Though lately it seemed that everytime she'd avoid him it somehow came to bite her in the ass like the other days incident witht he flying shinigami. Maybe it was a sign to stop giving the old man something to worry about and just do right by him and stop giving him trouble.

Fumiko shook her head in disbelief at what she was thinking. _"Give that old man....a break? Hah I'll do that after I hook up with the guy infront of me_" she thought to herself. Now it was time for a task greater than any other resisting the charm of the person of her non-so wild (on the weekdays anyway) dream.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

With Kigai-

He smiled at Fumiko. "Worried about old Rasta-taicho huh?" He asked, never losing his smile, Fumiko just seemed to nod. "Hahaha, I remember back when i was his student." He smiled. "Rasta-taicho and i would try to kill each other all the time. He once tried to kill me while i was in bed. He stabbed his sword through my bed from the floor below and stabbed someone who was laying next to me." He removed the fact that it was a hollow in bed with him. "Ah, But they didn't die." He smiled, because hollows just turn back to human souls, they don't really die.

"Then there was a time i fought taicho with a hollows severed arm." Kigai chuckled. "Ah, yes... There were plenty of times Rasta-taicho tried to kill me." He didn't really know if he was making Fumiko feel calmer or more frightened of Rastarious. "But even so, Deep down Rasta-taicho is a good man who wants nothing more then to make you a beautiful shinigami." He smiled at her again. "So~ How about we have a quick cup of tea before we go back to rasta hmm?" He had a large smile on his face. "A beautiful women serving tea makes it taste better, you know?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirai stomps through the streets, creating craters with his steps. He slams his hand right into one of the few humans left. He is quickly defeated, "Pathetic..." Kirai then eats his soul and looks around.

There are many hollows in the area, several times more than the humans. "Good, maybe there's a challenge in here!" He dives head first into the group and smashes his skull against one of the hollows. He then starts ripping it's flesh apart until it dies.

He eyes another hollow in the corner of his eye. It charges forward but Kirai spins around. "Inferno Blast!" the attack makes quick work of the beast. Just as he goes to take a bite out of it he is hit by something else.

A hollow a good bit larger than him attacks. He flies into the air and hooks his claws into it's chest. He then pulls his claw out and back. "Shockwave!" The blast hits, makes some cuts but not enough, "Shockwave! Shockwave!" He fires two more until the beast finally goes down.

A bear like hollow attacks next. "Inferno Blast!" the bear dodges the attack. "A little skill eh?" Their claws clash each others, "Not good enough!" He quickly turns around and smacks him with his tail. After getting knocked over Kirai pounces on top of him and goes to work with his claws.

"NEXT!" he shouts to the surrounding hollows. However they are currently fighting with each other. "No one can leave me out dammit!" he rushes into a fight between two hollows. "Inferno Blast!" one is quickly taken out of the fight.

"Your mine!" he dives on the remaining hollow. They roll around on the ground but it eventually breaks out. "Shockwave!" he fires a blast at the hollow from his ground position. He is quickly cut into several pieces and falls to the ground.

Three more hollows charge at Kirai. "Desperate aren't we?" he smacks one with his tail, "All coming at me at once?" claws another across the eyes. He then digs his claw into it's throat and rips it out violently.

The first hollow that charged returns for more. "A tail to the face wasn't enough?" He slams his leg into the beast. He digs his claws into it's chest and continues the process until it's dead.

The final hollow cowered in fear. "Your going no where!" he rushes at it with his mouth wide open, "Inferno Blast!" The attack hit it right on. "Inferno Blast!" it shot another one as the flaming beast ran away but that was the finisher. 

He began eating all of the souls that he had worked so hard to gain. He saw a human in the corner of his eye. He steps on it as it runs by. After finishing his meal he ate the human soul as well.

"I could use some more humans..." he says spotting a group of five rushing along the side walk. He quickly grabbed the one trailing behind. He tosses him in his mouth and watches as the others don't even notice.

"Fools..." he stomps his foot down on top of the next straggler. This however the others notice. The last three run for their lives as Kirai swallows the boys soul. "Your not getting away..."

He chases after them. "Can't quite get a reach..." he says attempting to get them with his arms. He grins as he turns around and slams one with his long tail. "Gottem..." he says eating the soul.

He takes flight so he can move faster. The two remaining children rush towards an alley. However Kirai snatches one up before he can make it. He squeezes him until his soul pops out and into his mouth.

"The last survivor..." he says eyeing the human. He slams both his hands on top of him. The boy is crushed and his soul flies out from inbetween his fingers. He eats the soul hole and leaves the alley.

Four more hollows stare at him, "What do you want!" He slashes one across the chest. He then bites into the chest and starts ripping it apart. "Easy enough..." he turns around.

A tiger looking one leaps at him. He catches it by the mouth before it can strike. He then spins around and smacks him with his tail. As it crashes into the wall and is soon met with an "Inferno Blast!" and it is taken out.

He dives forward at another hollow. He stabs his claw into it's chest and spins it around. He then tosses it into the air, "Inferno Blast!" he hits it as it flies into the air. The flaming corpse falls down and he devours its soul as well as the others.

The last hollow watches in fear as Kirai begins to roar, "Ghah...GHAAAH!" His body begins to glow. His body grows long and black. Two large white claws extends from his sides. Similar white legs grow out as well. His mask maintains it's dragon like apperance however. 

The last hollow watches in fear at this new opponent. Kirai simply lifts his leg and steps down on the tiny threat. He twists his ankle to make sure it is dead. The soul flies into his mouth way above and he grins, "Finally..." his hunger is finally stopped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ugh," Mathias groaned, feeling the swelling begin to go down. His whole body ached to a massive degree. He felt like a train wreck.
> 
> "Alive again?" Rei smirked from the chair she was sitting on.
> 
> ...



Mathias slammed into the wall, holding both hands on his Zanpakutō, trying to keep Darren, Eighth Seat of Thirteenth Division, from skewering him.

"Wrong style again," Darren stepped back, letting Mathias recover. "With a Zanpakutō of that shape and size, you'd have no hope in a direct clash with someone who has a longer blade, and thus more weight behind it. You have to use it with speed, not strength. Go again."

And once again, Mathias was dodging Darren, trying to get close enough to lash out with his Tantō knife. Rei and a few other Shinigami, seated and nonseated members, were watching. It had been amusing trying to force Mathias to stop shaking in fear of Darren, but Darren knew how to push the right buttons - namely by hitting on Rei in front of Mathias - to break Mathias's fear of those with rank.

"I forgot how much Isis drills her upper seats," Rei commented, "Darren's really strong. Hard to believe he's eighth seat."

"If all the Captains formed a single division, there'd be a Captain level Eighth Seat," Alexis replied. "Isis is bringing us all up to a level. Her greatest desire would be to produce Captain level Shinigami."

"True," another replied, "She's obsessed with making us stronger."

"No no NO!" Darren slammed the hilt of his Zanpakutō into Mathias's head, "Wrong again. Stop aiming for nobility and single strikes. You need to be able to blitz an opponent and get inside their range and stay there, keeping them from properly using their own weapon. Try again!"

"He's like Isis-lite," another of the seated officers chuckled.

"If he's lucky then, Mathias won't come out of this a bloody pulp."

"His training session with Isis later will deal with that."

"Good point." The laughter of the group slightly distracted the two combating Shinigami. Mathias spotted a single opening Darren presented, and dived inside of it. To Darren's surprise, Mathias pressured him this time. The unseated officer kept pace as Darren tried to open the gap, and continuously struck with his blade, Darren only having enough room to block it with his own.

_"Bakudou Eight: Repulse."_

Mathias stumbled a bit as the Kidou wrapped around his right arm and began dragging him back, away from Darren. A moment later one of his legs went dead as Darren hit it directly with a Restraint Bakudou. A moment later his other leg went, and the Repulse Bakudou carried him straight into the back wall.

"At close range, you have nowhere near enough time to counter Kidou," Darren informed Mathias. "Read your opponent's Reiatsu and stop them before they get out something you can't dodge."

"A loss to Kidou again," Rei sighed, "Mathias is going to hate that."

"It's the only way he'll learn." Darren wandered over to them.

Rei sighed again, and looked at Mathias pinned to the wall. In a few hours, he'd be facing Isis once more. "Yeah," she agreed, "Unfortunately for him, it is."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

With D.oggy-

There was no human souls left, There was no hollows left. He was alone, He was victorious. He took no damage and ended up the victor. He consumed one hundred souls in total, Most of those belonging to humans. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" D.Oggy laughed to himself, But soon noticed the odd round Demon hollow staring at him. "What?" D.oggy lowered his head and snarled. "You're still alive huh?" he asked. 

The hollow simply tilted it's head and looked at D.Oggy. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT!?" D.oggy shouted, but before the demon hollow could respond, his neck began to bulge. "Eh?" D.Oggy blinked, The hollows body soon followed and it too began to bulge and grow. "That's... nasty..." D.Oggy commented. He continued to watch the hollow as it's spirit pressure built up until finally it exploded into a massive black pillar. 

The black pillar towered over D.Oggy, Soon a hole burst through it near the top. Above the hole, white spikes jet out around the top. Then a great white demons mask burst fourth, soon followed by two arms and feet. "T..the hell is that!?" D.Oggy stepped back, He hadn't realized that a similar change was going through his body.

His body felt strange, his spirit burned inside of him. "GUAH!!!" He let out a deep painful scream. His body began to bulge much like the previous hollows. "Damn it... i don't wanna become that kind of ugly thing!" D.Oggy screams out as his body explodes. But instead of being above the festival as a living tower, he was in a black field.

There was a single light in the sky, illuminating the black plain below. Hundreds of hollows stood all around, Not knowing where they were. Those without the ability to comprehend what was going on were soon wiped out by those who did. "I'll kill you all and get out of here!" One of them laughed and charged forward. 

But D.Oggy knew all these hollows.. These were all hollows he'd met before, Some from this festival.. Some he'd eaten, some he'd seen eaten. "So it's a fight for the top?!" D.Oggy laughed. "THEN YOU WILL ALL DIE!!!!" The beast charged forward with no regret, All those who had any shred of intelligence soon followed and a blood bath began.

A large black mound towered next to the demon masked one. The gillian simply tilted it's head, wondering what was taking it so long to form. "GRAAAAAAH!!!!" The mount bent back as spikes erupted from it's neck, a hollow hole burst forth and arms and legs form. As it's head slowly and shakingly tilted forward, A white wolfs mask could be seen. 

It's mask had red and gray printings on it, giving it a more unique look to go along with the dog face. But the feet soon changed as well, instead of looking like pointed shoes, they turned to wolf's paws. The hands crew sharper claws and puffy fur around the wrists. "WAHAHAHAH!!! D.OGGY SHALL ALWAYS REMAIN THE SUPERIOR!!!" He shouts into the air.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2009)

Draconis? shape shifts again to a giant squid. With a snap of one of his arms he slurps a slurps a soul down. Looking to his left he spies a full bus. With a roar he lands on top of it. 

The children scream from the impact. As the windows shatter the driver skids off the road hitting a phone pole. Twenty four tentacles wrap around the students. With a yank a window explodes as a child is devoured.

Another scream signifies another yank. Glass shatters again as a soul is ripped out. With a snap the soul is gone. Draconis? beak snaps greedily as he continues.

A small boy cries as he is pulled toward the wall. Blood splatters as the large body is pulled through the smaller hole. As the body falls from the soul Draconis eyes it. With a smack the soul is gone.

A girl is the next to scream. She is ripped from he skin she hits the wall. He soul cries in fear as it sees the beast. With a laugh Draconis devours the soul.

Another child hollers in fear. They are pulled though another of the windows. Children begin to cry as what is happening settles in . Blood pours from the bus as another soul meets it?s fate.

With a heave Draconis rips another soul toward him. The little girl screams as she sees the bloody mess below. With out a moment of hesitation he crushes her. With a snap the soul slides into oblivion.

Before he could pull another soul out Draconis is attacked. A large bird Hollow sees an easy meal. But Draconis will have none of it. With a snap a free arm wraps around the foul and blazes up. With a reel in the turkey is gone.

With a belch another arm moves. The bus shakes as another is pulled to their fate. With a laugh the child is dangled over his mouth. With a satisfied grunt the child is released and swallowed.

Anger fills the drivers eyes as he cannot understand what is going on. As he fumes another child collapses. Her soul is dragged to it?s end. With a crunch the soul is gone. 

A nerdy looking child is next. His glasses hit the ground as he is pulled away. His body splits in two before he even knows what happened. With a smack the soul is swallowed.

A older girl is next. Tears stream down her face as she is yanked. With  a thud her body hits the side of the bus. In a moment her anguish is over as he soul follows the leader. 

A teenager claws at the seat as she tries to pull from the invisible grip. She screams bloody murder as her hold is broken. She is silenced though as she is pulled through another of the windows. Her soul was sweetest of all, that far at least.

Sensing he wasn?t alone Draconis looks around. Seeing a smaller Hollow to his left he strikes. A large arm pierces the Hollow. Then after dragging it to his open beak the Hollow is gone.

The reprieve was over as the bus shakes. Another child is plucked from their bright future. As fate would have it a new destiny awaited. With a snap of his large mouth the soul found it?s friends.

A boy prays but it?s not heard as he is pulled away next. As sickening crack is heard as his neck brakes against the wall. More screams as the body hits the ground.  Draconis adds this child to his growing collection.

In a frenzy the driver acts. He grabs a child and pulls. This action however garners Draconis? attention as he  reels the child in. The driver is knocked unconscious as another child is pulled to the void of Draconis. 

Fifteen children down. Only nine left to go. With a tug another of the dammed is pulled away. With a grin Drcaonis plays with the child before he drops him into his mouth. 

With a snap of his tentacle Draconis rips a child in half. Screams fill the air as children are coated in red. Another soul is on a short trip. He allows her to stare briefly into one of his eyes but the moment is fleeting as he hungrily snaps her up too. 

The remaining children grow quite. The realization begins to set in as another child?s body goes limp. The soul is dangled like bait for a second. But with a sneer Draconis eats it too. 

In less then ten seconds seventeen souls are gone. Seventeen lights extinguished. But it wasn?t over as another tug rips a soul away. Draconis? tongue wipes over his beak as he swallows him down too.

With a tug the remaining children is brought to four. Draconis pulls so hard that the whole window is pulled from the wall. When the soul sees Draconis he screams. But it is too late to beg or cry, another soul down. 

The bus driver finally comes to. He was just in time to see the last of the young students go limp. With another reeling motion the child?s soul is brought to it?s fate. With a growl the soul vanishes into the void.

A dog like Hollow wanders a little too close. It?s curiosity would be it?s demise as Draconis spots it licking at the blood. Two of his large arms grab the mutt and in one motion tears it in half. With a much another Hollow is gone.

In a panic the bus driver flings the doors open.  As he dose another child?s body is torn from the bus. Blood flows from the jagged metal of the walls as another body hit?s the pavement. With a laugh Draconis eats another innocent.

The last child takes a deep breath as she sees the bus driver go out the door. Closing her eyes she feels her life pull away. Darkness covers her being. But for a brief moment she feels the warmth of the sun. But opening he eyes she sees darkness as she is eaten.

The bus driver makes a break for it. But Draconis sees him. With a twist he comes off the bus and flies in the air. Hanging just above the man Draconis grabs him and rips him to shreds before his soul is added to complete the school house collection.

All those soul did very little. Looking around he spots a Hollow trying to hide. But it wasn?t doing a well enough job as a tentacle wraps around it.  With a crushing pull the Hollow is quickly eaten as well.

With a chuckle Draconis spots a group of running men. With a snap of his arms he flies toward the group. With a growl he reaches down and grabs the first of the men. He screams loudly as his soul is devoured.

The group doesn?t even pause. This wasn?t sport as much as it was a slaughter.  With a snap he cleaves another in twain. The soul trembles as he falls to the ground and pleads. But it is for not as it is eaten.

With a crushing grip Draconis grabs another of the men. Blood flows from the mans mouth as his bones are literally crushed. With a yank the soul is popped free. Then with a gulp the soul is gone.

Another man leaps to he side trying to evade death. But it too is too little to late. Dracaonis wraps an arm around him. With a good tug another soul is brought to it?s eternal fate.

The last man runs for a alley. But the move is anticipated though. With a snap three arms wrap around him. He tears the body in two pieces as the third brings the last soul to his mouth. With a bite the soul is gone.

A whole peers around a corner to see if the monsters are gone. But it was in his effort to avoid them that he is caught. A large green arm wraps around the whole of his body. A moment later Draconis eats him too. 

Phasing into another building Draconis strikes. A arm wraps around the closest human. With a jerk the female screams loudly before her head is crushed on the ceiling. In one bite Draconis eats the soul.

People scatter in all direction. With a sinister laugh Draconis continues on his rampage. With a thrust one of his many arms rip though a man. With a tug he pulls his soul into his mouth. With a swallow it?s gone.

With a reverberating roar the windows bust. People duck in cover trying to avoid the glass. With a snap another worker is snatched up. Draconis fillets the soul from the body then eats it.

Smashing a wall out Draconis grabs another worker. The lady screams as she is pulled from her body. Getting back into the street he pulls the soul toward him. With a bite he eats the soul completely.

His large left eye spies a Hollow charging from his left. Draconis attacks but the bear like Hollow bites down on the arm. Draconis roars but another of the arms wrap around the bear and crushes it. With two bites he eats it.

Shifting to a large clawed humanoid Draconis attacks. Landing on another Hollow he begins his assualt. In moments all that is left is shreds. Draconis quickly eats them down too.

With a hungry growl he spots another Hollow. With a loud roar he charges in and grabs it. In a violent shake he kills the Hollow with his claws. In a frenzy the soul is eaten.

Still feeling this strange hunger Draconis attacks another human. The body is turned to ribbons. The soul gets the same treatment as it hit?s the ground. In a frenzy the soul is eaten like the rest.

Pulling his bloody mask up Draconis sees a whole. The female spirit is oblivious to the fact that she is even seen. With a roar Draconis dashes forward. He rips the soul in two then eats the each  half greedily.

Far from being done Draconis dashes into an alleyway. He is on the trail of a Hollow. The ape like beast was running for his life. A ripple started to form. But Draconis snatches him before he can reach freedom. With several bites the young Hollow is gone.

Turning to his left he sees a man mugging a woman. What a strange thing Draconis thinks. With a shrug his left hand tears into the mugger. With a yank he covers the woman in blood as he eats the muggers soul.

The woman screams. But then she realizes that she was safe. Her pause to look around proves to be fatal. In one sweep Draconis tears her soul out and eats it too.

Jumping from the alley Draconsi lands on a busy side walk. The pavement breaking throws several to the ground. With a swipe of his large hand one of the fallen dies. His soul is soon consumed too.

One of the other fallen back up. Pressing their back against a building Draconis attacks. Blood paints the ground red. With a bite the soul is slurped down as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Ssob Vs Centipede-


"WAAH!!!" Ssob jumped to the right as the Centipede crashed into the roof. "SCARY!!!!!!" he shouts, running away from the creature. "RAAH!!!" The hollow pulled it's head from below and turned it's eyes back on Ssob. "STAND UP TO IT YOU IDIOT!" Someone shouts. "I DUN WANNA~~~" Ssob continues running until he ends up running off the school's roof. "Huh?" SSob looked down. "WAAH~~~" he screams as he falls. "CREATE A PLATFORM OF SPIRIT YOU IDIOT!" Someone shouts again. "STOP CALLING ME AN IDIOT!" Ssob somehow stops himself before hitting the ground.

"Phew~" He steps down onto the ground and wipes his forehead. "That was scary. i thought i was going to die." CRASH!!!! Ssob's eyes widen as he slowly turns around to see the hollow staring at him from behind a dust cloud. "WAAAAH~~~" He runs away, the hollow following behind him. "STOP FOLLOWING ME!!" Ssob turns around and slashes with his blade, cutting off one of the hollows legs. "Ah... oo..oops..." he laughed nervously. "GRAAAH!!!!" the blood from the hollows cut splashes the ground. As it settles, the grass begins to sizzle and melt away. "ACIDIC BLOOD!?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Mmhhm~"
> 
> A hand reached about for a bit, before grabbing a black cloak with white symbols on it and pulling it inside the building it had been hanging outside. A few moments later, Dechs Cathises, wearing his trademark inverted Haori, stepped out of the building.
> 
> ...



"Vera, Aigo, Tanil, Lars, fall in!"

"Yes Captain!"

The Third, Fourth, Ninth and Fifteenth seats of Ninth Division quickly assembled behind Dechs as he walked, the five of them setting a brisk pace forward.

Many of Dechs - the Captain of Ninth Division - 's Shinigami were expert hunters and trackers, able to sniff out the guilty and find all they needed in a matter of moments. However amongst them all, none were as well oiled a unit as these four Shinigami. They were Dechs best group and knew it.

"Captain, here is the report."

"Thank you, Aigo." Dechs's eyes flickered over the report for a few moments, before with a quick Kidou prod, it burst into flames.

"Captain?" Dechs turned his eyes on Vera, his third seat. She was a young woman with blonde flowing hair, but cold eyes. Very cold.

"These are serious charges, and your research is impeccable." Dechs hardened his heart. As the leader of the Investigation Squad, undercover work was common. He'd need to do this hard and fast. "Let's go meet with the contact, and then flush out these rats."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

With Kou and Rasta-

The two captains had been enjoying their tea when two figures appeared in the room. "Seventh Division, Third Seat. Issen Ikusa Reporting in sir!" The man stayed low to the ground and kept his eyes trained downward. Instead of traditional shingami clothing he wore red armor. A red mask covering his mouth and had long dark gray hair at shoulder length. "Ah. Issen good to see you." Kou nodded. 

"Aren't you going to introduce yourself?" Rastarious looked over at the other man, he was simply leaning against the wall with a smirk on his face. His hair was long and black, tied back into a pony tail. His bangs curved out over his face and draped down to his chin, a red band kept his hair tied back. On his left hip rested a Zanpakto and on his back, a second Zanpakto. "Taicho." The man commented. "I see no point in introducing myself as you know me already."

His grin grew larger. "But if you so insist. Kaerichuu, Uragiri. My given name is Uragiri and my family name is Kaerichuu.  I am from the third division and i am the ninth seat. Is that enough of an introduction for you Rastarious?" He stood up and walked over towards the kneeling Issen. "Stand up, you are only embarrassing yourself." He sighed. "I will only stand when taicho has made the order! Please do not lump me in with your kind Uragiri!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

"Hey, Rei," Alexis was watching Mathias practicing alone, trying to get some measure of Kidou skills down, "I had an idea."

"Mhm?" Rei looked up at the 20th seat, eyebrow raised.

"You remember that kid from second Division, who got in the fight yesterday?"

"Yeah?"

"I've figured out what his punishment is."

"Oh?"

"I'm going to request he becomes a temporary member of Thirteenth until he works off his debt to us."

Rei stared at Alexis openly for a few minutes, before laughing loudly. "You're evil." she manages. "Everyone in this Division is a monster."

"It'll be good for Mathias." Alexis shrugged.

"It'll be good for everyone besides the poor kid himself." Rei continued to laugh.

Alexis held up a hand, a Hell Butterfly landing on it. As a Seated Officer, she could record a message, but it's importance was lessened with her rank, so it would take a while to get to the appropriate places.

"I'll have this one inform the Captain of Second Division about it, and request, what was his name, Kioshi, to report here, where I'll introduce him to the Captain."

The butterfly winged off, bearing its own unique portent of doom.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

"Hmpf, one of the more arrogant children of this division" Rastarious huffed, "That's Shan-Vargeroth-Taichou to you all."

No one ever used that title. It was way too long. That annoyed Rastarious the most.

While Rastarious glowered at his Ninth seat, Kou inquired as to what brought the two here.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

With Kou and Rasta-

"Hmpf, one of the more arrogant children of this division" Rastarious huffed, "That's Shan-Vargeroth-Taichou to you all." Uragiri just smirked, "That is far to long to say at once. It's easier to address you as Taichou. Kigai would always allow us to call him by his first name anyways." Uragiri decided to add that little dig into his current captain. "I would not recommend angering Rastarious-dono." Kou chimed in.

"Now, What business do you have here Issen?" Kou turned to his 3rd seat. "Yes taicho." Issen stood up and saluted. "Sir! There have been reports about barriers popping up around festivals in the human world. I believe the 9th division has been sent out to investigate and the kiddou corps is working on finding out who created the barriers. However, so far no new news has been reported! I wanted to inform taicho personally!"

"Heh, It seems the hollow have taken full advantage of it too." Uragiri chuckled. "The poor humans trapped inside are being devoured in-mass. No shinigami's have been able to breach the barriers and we can not open a gate inside of them. The hollows are swarming, though the cause is unknown at the moment." He chuckled once more. "It's funny isn't it? All the training to fight hollow and a simple barrier stops us from saving hundreds of people."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

Rastarious stood up immediately. With his age and experience, he immediately felt galled that the Hollow had beaten the Shinigami. And so many deaths.

"Where's my Vice Captain? Where's Kigai?" he growled, "I will not tolerate this. Whatever's causing these barriers, we're shutting them down NOW!"

"Easier said than done, _Taichou_," Uragiri filled the word with more derision than one would imagine. It was a wonder Rastarious hadn't killed him yet. "The barriers are all over the world. Seriously. All. Over. It'd take weeks to bust them all down."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 7, 2009)

Draconis laughed with glee. His next target was a female. With a jump he sets his attack into motion. Shredding the soul he scoops it down with a smile.

With a roar Draconis jumps in the air. His large fore claws tear into a flying Hollow. It screams wildly as it thrashes from the pain. But with a quick slice Draconis is able to eat the soul in mid air.

Going into a free fall Draconis targets another Hollow. Going into a spin Draconis hits the beast. With his blender like action Draconis frappes? the creature. With a slurp he drinks the liquid soul.

Spying an over weigh man Draconis charges. The large flabby body goes limp as his soul is ripped from it. With a sick grin Draconis slams the soul into a wall. Getting in the mans face Draconis eats it. The rest quickly follows.

Jumping up Draconis bounds off the close walls. With a twirl he lands on a large Hollow as it passes by. As is begins to buck wildly Draconis literally cuts it?s head off . In a frenzied storm the soul is eaten hastily.   

Seeing a crowd of people running his way Draconis leaps into action. Spinning like a top he passes though the small group. Blood sprays everywhere as the five bodies hit the ground. With a snap the first soul is gone.

The second soul is as blind as the first as it backs into Draconis. Drool pours over the man?s head getting his attention. Looking up he screams but is quickly silenced.  The man?s left shoe hit?s the ground as he disappears into the beast?s mouth. 

The third soul is dazed. He?s not used to being a spirit. His stumbles around trying to get his bearings. His troubles come to a quick end. Draconis smacks happily as the soul vanishes down his gullet. 

Draconis runs after the fourth. The man thought he could get away. But he soon realizes how futile the attempt is as claws tear into him. With a veracious bite the man is gone.

The last human he killed was a female. Turning he sees his kill being attacked by another Hollow. Oh no, With a snap of his wrist he cuts the Hollow in half with a flame sickle. With a jump he eats the Hollow.

The woman falls to her knees as Draconis turns to her. Tears fill her eyes as she pleads to be spared. Draconis shakes his head as he leans into her. With a bite he eats her head, the body soon follows.

The crying of a whole catches Draconis? ears. Turning he sees a elderly man cowering by a building. With a quick paced run he is beside the man. With a thrust blood splatters as the man is lifted and consumed.

A crash echoes though the area. Draconis turns the see a burning van. With a smile he leaps over and tears it open. Inside he sees the corpses of three people. Reaching down he pulls the first soul out and eats it.

His hand falls to the mother. With a tug he frees her soul too. She awakens to see the his mouth. She doesn?t even get the chance to scream as she follows her husband.    

The car explodes sending Draconis and the child flying. But this delays the inevitable. Snatching the body in mid flight Draconis pulls the soul out and eats it as he breaks though a wall.

He land by a startled user. The man drops his light as Draconis stands. A SFX explodes in the background as Draconis picks the worker up. With a twit the soul pops in his mouth.

Nothing like a dinner and a movie Draconis thinks. Grabbing a movie fan Draconis rips him in half. The blood gets the crowds attention. They scream as the man?s soul is eaten. 

The movie stops playing as another patron is picked up. As the lights go up Draconis pops her soul out. With a roar he eats the soul. Security runs in as the crowd leaves.

They are greeted by a mess. But they are only part of the carnage now. With a growl Draconis crushes the first guard. Blood runs as the soul is brought up to his lips. With a lick of his tongue he swallows it.

The second guard, horrified, is backhanded. He bounces off the projector wall and then falls to the ground. The thud doesn?t even echo once as the soul is sucked from the body. With a smack Draconis charges the doors.

As he hit the door he shapes shifts. The doors explode as a large demonic door hits the ground running.  With a snap he grabs a soul. In mid stride the soul is eaten.

With a bound Draconis hits a wall. With a flip he changes direction and charges. Another soul is grabbed. Stopping Draconis drops it. With a bite he mauls it as he eats it.

In a panic the movie goers trample one another.  With a chuckle Draconis charges in. Snapping he picks off the first straggler. The souls of the trampled were nice and tender.

Licking his hidden lips he leaps again. This time he grabs a small child and is off. The mother screams as her child goes limp. With a grinding sound the soul is eaten as he plows through another wall.

This city was intoxicating. It filled Draconis with a hunger he had never felt before. He bounds off down a street. His sharp tail decapitates a Hollow. Turning around he eats the remains with out thought.

Dust comes off his feet as he sprints. The whole doesn?t even sense the danger. With a grab the soul screams. But it is far too late as she is eaten like the rest.

Turning Draconis sees a grouping of Hollow. With a blood curdling howl he races in. With a tackle knocks two down. The third is less luck as it gets bit. In a flurry the Hollow is eaten too.

As the other Hollow start to get up Draconis attacks. His tail wraps around the first?s throat. With a flick the neck snaps lick dry grass. Turning he eats it as the third runs.

Draconis hates runners. With a howl a fireball escapes his mouth. The area the Hollow is in explodes in fire. With a thud the charred body hits the ground. Walking over he eats the BBQ.

Shifting to a large cat Draconis charges a human male. With a high speed tackle the body goes limp. In a mauling motion the soul is eaten. With a hiss Draconis turns back to the street.

Jumping into another fight Draconis catches another cat like Hollow.  The tussle as the fall around the alley way. But the deciding factor was a fire blast to the face .With a greedy munch the Hollow is eaten.

Walking into the streets Draconis is attacked. A whole foolishly tries to defend itself.  Draconis only growls as he turns to the soul. Then man?s lips quiver but it?s too late as in one swipe he is gobbled down too.

Charging down the street Draconis flips a man into the air. With a jump he is up there with him. With a swipe the soul is popped out. Draconis eats it before the limp body hits the ground.

As Draconis lands he lashes out. Catching a woman in the leg he drags the soul out. She scream and fights. But Draconis is far too strong and he eats her soul leaving not a trace.

Her child cries out as her mommy falls. With a cruel laugh Draconis kills her too. Soon she follow?s mommy to oblivion. Looking around Draconis spots a lizard Hollow.

The timing couldn?t be better. With a jump Draconis burrows into the ground. Moments latter a fin pops out of the ground. In the next instant the Hollow is gone in a flash of teeth.

Asphalt breaks by an unseen force. The fin of the predator signals his approach. If only humans could see the signs. With an explosion a man is eaten as the shark is again gone.

A spiritually aware sees Draconis coming. Breaking into a run he tries to escape. In the back of his mind the jaws theme plays. With a scream Drcaonis blows though the asphalt swallowing him up.

As he hits the ground Draconis shifts again. Turning back to a T-Rex he slams down the street. With a scooping motion he grabs a flying mantis Hollow. With a crunch the bug is gone.

With a slam of his tail a small building topples. With a bite he picks up a fleeing human. The struggling stops as the large teeth sink into the flesh. With a gulp the soul is gone.

Ahead of Draconis was a small car. Biting down he lifts the vehicle into the air. With a shake the driver hits the ground.   With a stomp the man is crushed and Draconis laps up the soul. 

The next person to die was a business man. More focused on his phone call he was oblivious to his surroundings. With a large bite the soul is eaten. Whoever he was talking too the call gets dropped.

Seeing a large meal a small Hollow leaps at Draconis. Turning to see what the screaming was about he sees the charging Hollow. With a grunt Draconis turns and opens his mouth as it jumps. MRE huh? Munch.

Shifting again Draconis turns to a dragon. Taking flight he grabs a nearby whole. Several hundred feet up he drops it. With a dive down the soul is eaten as Draconis chooses his next meal.

It?s a woman this time. A cloud of debris is thrown into the air as he hits her. With a crunch he swallows the soul. The dust parts as a clawed hand springs forth.

It wraps around a nearby man. With a squeeze the man is killed. Dragging the soul in Draconis blow the dust away from him. With a one bite the soul is gone.

With a toss of his claws another soul is snagged. With a pull the body drops. The kid screams as he is pulled backwards. With a snap the soul vanishes.

The father hollers. But it only gains attention he doesn?t want. With as flip of his wrist Draconis gets the soul out. Looking at he man he opens his mouth. Releasing his grip the man chases after his child.

Taking the form of a large lizard Draconis strikes. His tongue fires out and skewers a Hollow.  Reeling it in he snaps his mouth closed. Blood flows as Draconis swallows

Another Hollow runs. But it is too late as Draconis already sees it. That deadly tongue fires again. It catches it by the head and reels it in, in two bites it?s gone

Seeing a whole Draconis pounces.  In a single bite the girl is eaten. Licking his lips the soul is swallowed. Who will be next is all that is on his mind.

Draconis spots another Whole. With a flick is tongue is sent out again. It wraps around the man causing him to holler. But with a yank he is reeled in and devoured.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

"Easier said than done, _Taichou_," Uragiri filled the word with more derision than one would imagine. It was a wonder Rastarious hadn't killed him yet. "The barriers are all over the world. Seriously. All. Over. It'd take weeks to bust them all down." He smirked. "Even with the aid of the Kiddou corps and our divisions, taking down this number of barriers would be a ridiculous though, _*Taichou."*_ his ever smirking face never changed through out his speech.

"Sir! Might i suggest we call in the 12th division!" Issen turned to Rastarious. "It would be help-""But what could they do? We have been unable to crack the barriers so far, Even the Kiddou corps has to study them more to understand them. So, What would a division about science be able to do about a magical problem? The Kiddou corps are the best in this field." Issen's eyes narrowed at Uragiri. 

"I will go myself Rastarious-Dono!" Kou stands up and slams his fists into his chest. "I shall summon Alex and The three of us will head to the human world to aid the ninth division and Kiddou corps!" He took a proud stance. "Shouldn't we inform the Captain commander? After all it is _HIS_ choice as to what we do next is it not? I couldn't imagine moving without _HIS _authorization first. one could find themselves in great trouble if the don't listen to _HIM_."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

"Then go and find him," Rastarious turned a burning eye on Uragiri, "And inform him of this immediately. That. Is. An. Order."

"Kou, Issen," Rastarious stood, his Haori flying around him, "Let's go."

~~~

Dechs rested a hand against the orange barrier, noting he couldn't get through it. He growled in annoyance. Behind him was his four Trackers and one member of the Kidou Corps.

"So nothing gets through it, Kijutsu?" Dechs turned to face the Kidou Corps member.

"Nothing at all, Cathises-Taichou." The dark haired man shook his head. "Believe me, the entire barrier division and attack division tried at once, and didn't do a thing."

Rapidly turning around, his black haori flaring up behind him, Dechs pointed one hand, palm open, at the barrier, his other hand clutched around his wrist. _"VOID CANNON!"_

The 73rd Hadou exploded out from Dechs's palm, slamming in to the orange barrier and producing a massive backlash. It was between the overlapping barriers of the Hunter Squad and Kijutsu that prevented the Shinigami behind the Captain from being harmed.

The barrier didn't display a single mark.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 7, 2009)

With a Twist Draconis shifts back into his T-Rex form. His bone crushing jaws catch a whole in mid run. With a crushing bite the Whole is swallowed whole. Turning he spots a Hollow.

With a roar Draconis charges. His large teeth pulverizes the Hollow in one bite. Swallowing he sees another Dinosaur like Hollow charging. Lowering his head Draconis charges too.

With shift Draonis changes shape as they near one another. Taking the from of a whale he swallows the Hollow down. With a belch Draonis resumes his dino form. Spotting a group of people he charges.

The snap of his jaw severs a man. Blood coats his friends as Draconis pulls the soul from it’s body. With a slurp the soul is gone. Seeing the others starting to run Draconis puts his foot down.

The female screams as the weight of the foot comes down on her. But it soon gargles as she dies. With a small snap Draconis eats her soul. He slightly enjoys the taste as the last is bit is eaten.

With a flick of his tail he maims another of the runners. The man falls to the ground crying in agony as his bones are splintered. With a step Draconis puts him out of his misery. With a lick the soul is gone.

Drconis is attacked by a large bird Hollow. It just wants a meal. But it realizes too late as the iron jaws of death snap down how futile it was. With a gulp the Hollow is gone.

Charging another large hippo like Hollow Draconis strikes out with his tale. The lumbering beast topples over hitting the ground hard. With a bite Draconis tears into the Hollow gutting it. Before long it too is gone.

Swiveling on his feet Draconis snaps out. A human is caught in his teeth. With a powerful bite the body is cut in twain. The soul is swallowed moments later.

The next soul he sees is that of a fellow Hollow. Draconis’ form contorts changing to a small human boy’s soul. Falling to his knees Draconis lets out a small cry. The Hollow turns and sees the young boy it licks it’s lips hungrily as it walks forward. But as it gets into arms length Draconis shifts to his T-Rex and swallows it whole.

The next target of his aggression is a small family of four. With a charge he bowls the family over. His large teeth tear into the husband. The wife screams as he man is killed before her, is soul is swallowed.

For all her screaming she is next. Draconis’ large teeth close around her. Lifting her up the kicking stops as the spine is crushed. With a slurp the body and soul are gone.

The young daughter is next. With a slam of his tail she is squished like a grape. The boy passes out from the site. Draconis just laughs as he licks the soul up.

Shifting to a very large prime ape Draconis picks to boy up. With a  violent shake the corporal body is discarded.  Then with a slap he wakes the soul up. As it scream it is slurped down.

Thundering across a parking lot Draconis attacks a chained whole. In death he was left attached to this place. In consumption he powers the beast. With a belch Draconis moves on.

With a back hand Draconis knocks over a smaller Hollow. With a yelp it looks to it’s attacker. Tears form in it’s eye as the large Hollow’s hands wrap around it. With a crack the Hollow is killed then swallowed.

Another Soul was gone and Draconis was happy. But it was fleeting as a clerk walks out on break. With a grab the soul is ripped from it’s home. With a violent shake Draconis brings it up to his mouth. Last break he’d ever have. With a much the soul is gone.

Busting  into the store Dracois goes on the berserk. With a snatching shake he rips the soul of a woman out. In a fury he slams her against a wall. With two bites the soul is gone.

Her young boy is next. Dracois grabs the boy by the head. With a squeeze he pops it like a zit. With a pull the soul breaks free. With a sadistic smile the boy is slurped down.

Rounding an aisle a stocker is spotted. With a charge he is caught in Draconis’ large palms. With a snap and a twist the body is broken and cast aside. The next moment the soul is eaten.

Plowing through a display case Draconis catches an elderly woman. Breaking her neck he tosses her into the ice-cream case.  The soul pops out and hit’s the ground and rolls to a stop at the attacker’s feet. With a evil growl she is scooped up and ate.

A work turns the bend. He is caught almost immediately by Draconis. Jumping into the ceiling he tears into he victim. As blood flows from above people scream. The soul is eaten hastily as Draconis drops back down. 

Hitting the ground he lands on another worker as they ran. His weight kills the man in an instant .With a tug as he stands Draconis pulls the soul out. With a much the soul is gone.

Not wasting a second he leaps back up landing on a shelf. Spying a security guard Draconis jumps. Hitting the ground he goes into a roll. Coming out of it he snatches the soul out and eats it as  he plows through the wall.

Changing shape to a large cat Draconis darts off again. With a leap he jumps on a Hollow wrapping his arms around it. With a bite the Hollow dies.  In a frenzy the soul is eaten.

Seeing another Hollow running Draconis’ instincts kick in. With a dash he is chasing the creature. Turing into an alley he catches up with the Hollow and pounces. In several bites the struggle is over as the rest of the Hollow is consumed.

Turning back into the street he catches a running teen. Her hard life is over. With a pull the soul is ripped from the body. Dropping it to the ground he mauls it to nothing is left.

 Pulling his bloody mask up Draconis sees a whole. The female spirit is oblivious to the fact that she is even seen. With a roar Draconis dashes forward. He rips the soul in two then eats the each half greedily.

With another pounce Draconis snags a flying Hollow from the sky. Landing he tosses it to the ground hard. It’s body breaks as Draonis bites into it. With several more bites the Hollow is eaten.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2009)

In the human world with Desch's group-


"Unbelievable." Desch looks at the barrier nor showing a single mark from such a high ranking hadou. "Cathises-Taichou, I informed you already. The entire barrier division couldn't do anything to it. Even myself, the division head of Offensive barriers was unable to scratch it." Kijutsu commented, Aigo just rubbed his chin. "Ah, Truly a strong barrier." He walked over to it and placed his hand on it, Then knocked on it. "I wonder who made it." He placed both hands on it and looked inside. "WAAH~~~~" A hollow splattered against the barrier. "WAH!" Aigo fell back and grabbed his chest. 

"S..scary...." He let out a huff. "Don't do that!" the captain scolded him. "S..sorry taicho... i was just curious." he stood up and brushed himself off. "Sorry if this sounds like i went over your head Cathises-taicho. But i've called in help from Soul society. If all goes as planned the third and seventh divisions should arrive." Kijutsu bowed.

With Ssob-

"WAH~~~" He jumps out of the way as the Centipede sprays it's blood at him. "A..acid blood!!!" Ssob cries out, Trying to avoid the beast, running around the school he spots an open window. "Ah! CHANCE!" He rushes forward, dives through the window and rolls across the ground. "SAFE!" He calls out, landing in a kneeling position and waving his arms.BOOOOM!!!!!!! the wall is destroyed behind him. "RAAAH!!" The hollow cries out. "WAAH~~~" Ssob runs off terrified. 

With Ereki/Kou/Kuzusu-

"Damn it... and he calls himself a shinigami." Ereki grumbles to herself. "Ah~ I feel bad~ I should help him." Kuzusu pouted, The hollow before him growled. "Ah~ i guess i'll end this now and go help Ssob~" he sheathed his Katana and held it up. "Break, Kuchikukan!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Name and Division," Selena casually stated, turning her eyes on Lockon and flipping out a notebook from her robes. "I'd expect by now you'd know the price Sixth charges for a Haori, Amen'hoko-Taichou," Selena spared a quick glance at Nagi, also noticing Serp was leaving without a second thought. She sighed at the thought of having to catch up.
> 
> Turning back to the young Shinigami, she waited patiently, tapping her foot.



"A...Arlen Voygeur." Selena continued to stare at the young man, tapping her foot still. "I'm still in the academy."

"I see." Selena exuded her usual cold aura as she marked this down. "You will receive details at a later date."

With that, she flipped her notebook closed, tucked it into her clothes, nodded curtly to Nagi and vanished in a Shunpo, giving chase to her Captain. She hated being left behind.

~~~

"No, it's fine," Dechs shook his head, "But before they arrive we should probably get this taken care of. My Hunters here," Dechs indicated the Shinigami around him, "Tell me you've been our informant into certain...troubles of late. I want the completely divulged information to me, and me alone."

The four Shinigami behind Dechs vanished, taking up post around the barrier.

"Now."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2009)

"Tell me you've been our informant into certain...troubles of late. I want the completely divulged information to me, and me alone."The four Shinigami behind Dechs vanished, taking up post around the barrier."Now." Kijutsu shrugs. "What information i have is scarce and limited. There have been previous events resembling this but not on such a large scale. We've had involvements of barriers where a few humans were and hollows vanished. But nothing on the scale that is happening now. This is only one of hundreds of barriers. Who or what created it have yet to be determined, But it seems to resemble bakudo. The Captain, Vice captain and other division heads are currently working on analyzing the first of the barriers to form. I have not been in contact with them since then."

He sighed. "To be perfectly honest, We know as much about these barriers now as we did before. We didn't bother with a detailed analysis in the beginning due to the small scale at which it was done and the speed with which it was done. The barriers would form for a few seconds and there would be nothing left inside. The event was shrugged off eventually as they ceased and we were unable to track down the culprits behind it. Though, We believe hollows were in connection with the event as there always seemed to be a numerous number around."

"So, Is this like negation then?" The captain asked. "Yes and no. The structure as i said is made up more like a Bakudo construct. It resembles the Meno's Negation ability in that we can not seem to budge. However, In it's make up and density, It is indeed made up of a shinigami's aura. That much i am certain of." Desch rubbed his chin. "You think one of our own would do this?" He asked. "I couldn't be sure, The only shinigam i could imagine strong enough to preform this task would be the former captain commander, the current captain commander and the captain of the kidou corps. Other then them, I don't see how it would be possible."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

"I see..."

Dechs made a few mental notes, but continued to stare at the barrier. He briefly considered taking his Shikai to it, but if a Void Cannon Hadou wasn't going to budge it, nothing would.

"You were of great help shutting down that rogue group of Kidou Corps, Kijutsu," Dechs didn't look at him, but he knew he had his attention. "I never got to thank you properly for that. Your information was able to help us prevent an outright disaster. It may come to be that the 9th Division will require your help in the future. I hope you would be willing to accommodate us when that time comes."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2009)

"You were of great help shutting down that rogue group of Kidou Corps, Kijutsu," Dechs didn't look at him, but he knew he had his attention. "I never got to thank you properly for that. Your information was able to help us prevent an outright disaster. It may come to be that the 9th Division will require your help in the future. I hope you would be willing to accommodate us when that time comes."

Kijutsu nodded. "You hold me too highly, Dechs-Taicho. While my information helped bring them down it was the 9th division who handled that. But should the time come for you to need my abilities in the future i will be there to offer any assistence i can." Kijutsu looked over the barrier. "Do you think with two other captains we would be able to break this barrier?" Dechs asked him. "I couldn't say for sure. It would depend on the power the captains used."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

"Well then, I'd advise you to back away a safe distance when they do," Dechs sat down, ready to wait for the Captains, "This immediate area will become very dangerous once they arrive."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 9, 2009)

_*With Chris*_
"I see your being quite lazy." said an unknown voice, Chris looks up to see his friend Emilie, "Oh hey Emilie." "Looks like you been working hard out here, I say your bout as strong as a vice captain." _*chuckles*_ Yeah right." "Well anyway dinner's ready so come inside." she ordered. Emilie had made her famous fried chicken with steak, potato's, and home mad lemonade. "Wow Em, you really out did yourself, you still won't eat Japanese food uh?" Emilie laughed "No, soul food all the way."

After dinner both headed into the kitchen to wash the dishes. "Chris." "Yeah." he responded "Who is she?" "Who is who?" "The girls name you been saying in your sleep, Bella." there was a moment of silence, then Chris spoke up. "It's nothing really, just some girl." Emilie stared on at him, "Emilie don't do that ok, don't give me that look." "Chris you like somebody it's ok, but why are you skipping school? Just go talk to her." "I don't like her Em, I hate her." Emilie looked shocked "Wh....why? Chris I cant believe you just said that about someone you don't know."

"I want to kill her, I can't get her out of my head, the first time I saw her I just......got this feeling of pain and *sigh* I can't explain it but that girl is not human."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 9, 2009)

_*With Diosa*_
"Ah this human world makes me sick, no human soul can satify my hunger." she breath her cold breath into the air, searching for more human's to feed on, then she picked up a human soul with powers. "These is different, but this soul will be a tasty as most." she stood in front of Karakura High School with her devil smile and froze the track field with her breath.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 9, 2009)

Lexis yawned and streched thinking, walking around Soul Society trying to come up with new ideas for further developments at the lab and also thinking of expansions n the captain's key subjects that they where key points of research. It was odd really in her view. Ever since she had that conversation with Captain Kura she woundered if he was right and that her goals where smething that Soul Society would dislike and forbid even if she managed to create a conter version of death stone.

-Meanwhile-

Marco sat in his office thinking. Later he woundered what his Vice was doing currently and if they where around the barracks or training in a local dojo or something. He was glad that some shinigami seemed very ambitious and wanted to learn more about the old texts and old shinigami ways but also made him fearful. He knew a few kiduo's and things that where just to dangerous for any shinigami to use no matter how powerful. Of course one would have to be a captin to gain access to such documents at the very least but it was still something tha made him uneasy.
"Snowy, go find my vice captain would ya? I got a matter I want someone to attend to. It's nothing important so take your time."
The owl flew out ofthe window hearing this and began to search for the vice captain. It was one of Marco's strange acts being able to control a owl so well. People just though he trained her to do so but infact she understoud him perfectly. As he's proved countless times when sending her to go scout and such. He closed his eyes and waited patiently just as relaxed as always.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2009)

Roaring and screaming Hollow burned under the waves of fire emerging from under the cloak of the cat-masked Gillian that was locked in a struggle of power with another. The two had clashed hands, and both were trying to throw the other down.

Rán couldn't figure out how to use her Blaze Burst with this body. Every time she thought she'd begun calling it up, it blew out as a wave of fire around her feet. Admittedly it killed commoner Hollow, sucking their souls into her body, but it wasn't what she wanted. She wanted to kill this Gillian. She wanted to rip it in two and feast on its soul.

Her lashing tail caught a trace of flame, and a massive arc of fire surged off into the distance. Rán slammed her head into her opponent, trying to push it back. Both were new to their Gillian bodies. Neither had learned the ins and outs.

Rán growled, and another gush of flames burst out. The tip of the enemy Gillian's black robe caught flame, and finally Rán had her advantage. The fire travelled across its body, and soon it was burning and screaming equally, unable to put out the fire. Rán didn't have any method to kill it properly though. She had to wait for it to burn to death. When it finally did, it didn't even taste that good. She growled furiously and slashed her tail through the air. Though she did not see nor feel it, another arc of flame, this time stronger than the last, raced off into the darkness.

~~~

Mathias drilled his Kidou again, half of them blowing up because he either didn't do them properly, or lost his concentration halfway through. And this only furthered to drag the rest down.

A bunch of unseated Shinigami, like Mathias himself, were watching, and trying to figure out whether they should offer advice or just keep quiet.

From an open window that looked into the training courtyard, Isis spotted the flustered Shinigami, watched for a few minutes before sighing and walking off again. He'd need a lot of work.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2009)

"Taicho. Would you please leave the current third seat alone, I have urgent news." Uragiri stands behind Kigai as he moved in on Fumiko. "Sigh~ I suppose you are right." with a wave of his hand, Fumiko is knocked out and Kigai let's out a sigh. "What is it?" He asked. "Barriers have built up around the world and we can't get in. Hollows have been able to use their abilities to break into the barriers however .The 9th division is currently there and so far the 3rd and 7th divisions have decided to make their move, with or without you." 

uragiri smirked. "I see." Kigai nodded. "This problem is.. Something i think i should handle myself." He picked up Fumiko's body. "But can i-" He was cut off. "No." Uragiri said simply. "We don't have time for you to handle her first." He spoke in a strict tone. "Sigh~ Always the spoil sport you know." Uragiri grinned. "Didn't i learn it from the best, Taicho?" Kigai's eyes narrowed. "You are a very sneaky person, Uragiri-san." Kigai added. "I wouldn't know who you learned it from. But inform your captain to be in the human world within ten minutes. And tell the 12th division to separate the area we will all be at. Remove all limits on all captains and prepare for any possible casualties." 

Uragiri saluted. "Yes sir!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2009)

As Dechs was waiting, a swell of Reiatsu fell around him. Kijutsu immediately fell back, surprised by the strength of it.

"Hmm, limit released," Dechs flexed his arm, eying the barrier. There was no one left alive but Hollows feasting on one another. "Might as well not push it," he muttered, deciding to wait for the other Captains rather than try an attack which might only fail again.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2009)

In the real world-

As Desch and Kiijutsu await the arrival their backup. A great spirit pressure pours down on them. Desch is able to withstand it, however Kiijutsu drops to one knee. "W...what... is this...?" He turns his head to see the door to soul society begin to open. From it, Eight figures step out. Captain Commander, Kigai Kyoukou, Vice captain Dokuro Suisei, Captain Rastarious Shan-Vargeroth, Vice captain Fumiko Ikeda, 9th seat Kaerichuu Uragiri, Captain Kousotsu, Vice Captain Alex Hokaze, Third Seat Issen Ikusa. 

"Q..quite the line-up." Desch comments. "I brought along some helpful people to aid in defeating the hollows." Kigai smiled, Then with a wave of Rastarious's hand, the vice captains and seated officers made their ways around the barrier. "The captains will handle the barrier." Kigai commented. "Since it's power was able to hold Desch back, We will attack at one time. The moment the barrier has been destroyed, the vice captains and seated officers will infiltrate and destroy he hollow!"

Kigai let out a sigh. "I do not wish to do this.. but for the safety of this town and all the human souls. We must free them from the life of hollow's food and allow them to rest peacefully once more in soul society." The four captains made their way to the barrier, Desch cracked his knuckles, Kigai drew his blade, Rastarious trained his eye on the center and Kou readied his Katana.

"Release the power of the elements!" Kigai's blade begins to glow. " Thrust forward and Destroy!" Kou's sword explodes in a great energy. When the energy cools, he stands with golden gloves covering up to his shoulders, The glowing armor has small animals carved into it's structure from the tip of the fingers to the top of the shoulders. Two chains on both the front and back keep the armor in place.

Kigai's sword transforms into a Naginata with red handle, above the handle is feet of carved dragon into the weapon, with flames behind it. From the dragons mouth the blade appears, flames covering the top of it. "Now." Kigai readied himself. "Wind's call, Fire's fright, Earth's power, Waters delight, Lighting crack and kidou smack!" Kigai raised his blade. "Getting serious eh?"

Rasta smirked before holding his hand up. "Hado #88! Hiryu Gekizoku Shinten Raiho" Desch too raised his hands. "Hadou #73 Void Cannon!" The three great energies fly forward and merge into a rainbow mesh of power. But, The barrier seems to be holding the attack back. "I can see cracks forming, but somehow, it's not budging." Desch clenches his fist. "Worry not. That is why i am here." 

Koutetsu rushes forward, cocking back his right fist. The golden glove begins to glow with a radiant aura. "PANDA PUNCH!" A thrust forward into the ball of power released by the three captains introduces Kou's own spirit energy. The cracks in the barrier quickly begin to grow and soon, it vanishes, the captains attacks ripping through the hollow in it's path like butter. 

"GO VICE CAPTAINS AND SEATED OFFICERS!" Kigai, Rasta, Desch and Kou all shout at one time. The shinigami all nod and rush in, breaking through what remains of the hollow. However, they hadn't realized yet, There was a single hollow that had gained more power then the rest. A single one that was undergoing a transformation.

By the time they finished with the rest of the hollows, The shinigami stood proud. "Good job." Kigai smiled. "S..so nice." Fumiko's face turned red. "He thinks i did a good job.. hehe i bet it was a good job, It was fumiko's special han-" WHACK! "Get your mind out of the gutter Fumiko!" Rastarious shouts. "Ack! Taicho!" 

Before the group could enjoy the peace, The hollow they had overlooked Rises from the ground in a great black mass. "Shit! one of them actually managed to become a gillian!?" Alex stepped back. "Afraid?" Dokuro smirked. "Shut up! I'm more afraid of your mothers underwear drawer then i am of a gillian!"

"will you two please be quiet." Kigai smiled. "YES CAPTAIN COMMANDER!" The two salute. "We don't need to worry, Gillians are weak. they are easy to-" Before Kigai can finish, A black mass surrounds the gillian. "Eh?!" They all shout. "GRAAAH!!!" The gillian cries out as a rift in space forms behind it, the creature is dragged through and vanishes without a trace.

"J..just what happened?" Alex asked. "I... don't know... The gillian didn't leave by choice. And that was not Negation..." Kou stared silently for a few moments. "Just.. what was it that caused these festivals.. and just what took that gillian away..." The group would be unable to answer these questions.

The only thing they could do for now, Was listen to the reports of the barriers fading away all across the world. And how a black mass would take the soul surviving hollow at every festival. "It seems, This nightmare is over." Kigai sighed as the reports ended. "Let's return home for now." The rest all not and the group walks through the gate, back to soul society. 

"Hmph." Uragiri turns around and smirks as he looks back at where the gillian was. "Issen and Kiijutsu just looked back at him and narrowed their eyes. "Do you think?" Issen asked. "It's best to ignore it for now. It could mean anything." Kijutsu responds.




FESTIVAL- END


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2009)

With Saito-

After finally recovering with his fight with the hollow he was back to 100%. He still couldn't believe that damn guy had gotten in the middle of his fight, and just when he was about to win!

He continued to wander through Soul Society. He considered doing the time old ritual of messing with the 4th Squad members but chose not to, he would hate to look like every other 11th Squad member, messing with the 4th Squad.

"So bored..." he said to himself as he walked through the streets of Soul Society.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

A sick smile crosses Reno’s lips as he takes a step forward. The larger of the two men flinch as Reno charges in. Running past the big man Reno hit’s the small man square between the eyes. The man’s head snaps back with a crack as Reno falls with a sweep. The man’s legs are kicked out from under him making him spiral toward the ground. Using the spinning motion he was already in Reno comes around and on top of the falling gang member. The heel of Reno’s left leg catches the man about his forehead. With a push Reno accelerates the mans fall. With a splat the back of the man’s head splits open as grey matter roles across the side walk. Standing up Reno looks to his side.

The large man screams like a girl before he darts off to the left. With a large grin Reno dart to the bike he stole earlier. Hopping on he turn to the direction his last foe darted off in. With his legs pumping ninety to nothing Reno soon catches up to the running man. Popping a wheelie Reno lands his front tire on the back of the man’s head. With a ump Reno kicks away from the bike knocking it into the large guy which sends him spiraling to the ground. Landing Reno stuffs his hands into his pockets as he walks over to his next victim. With a sharp kick across the bridge of the mans nose he is sent rolling to the left. Lucky this part of town wasn’t busy, but Reno didn’t want to take a chance of being seen. Ripping the chain from the bike he grabs the semi unconscious man by his collar and drags him into the darkness of the closest alley.

-Warehouse-

Marcus grinned at Juro’s comment. He didn’t expect any less from an opponent that prided himself on his fighting prowess. Pulling himself from the ground Marcus dust himself off as Juro charges in. With a umpf Marcus brings his Zanpaktou up and blocks the  attack. As the two swords connect Juro’s falls into chain mode, a move that Marcus completely accounted for. Rolling his shoulder to the left he dodges the whip of the blade. Using the momentum of his fall to his advantage he kicks both his feet up in a butterfly kick motion toward his opponent’s head. Still trying to pull his weapon from Marcus’, Juro doesn’t see the kicks coming. The first catches him on the right cheek bone fracturing it. As Juro’s head snaps to the side the second kick catches him right behind his ear causing him to spin to the side. As Marcus lands from his attack Juro spins to the ground and rolls into some crates.  With a growl Juro clutches at his face with his injured arm. “I’ll end this now!” he yells. Marcus had finally done it, he broke Juro’s calm and enraged the man.

With  a cocky smile crossing his lips Marcus felt the end was near. “I’ll teach you to underestimate me boy!!” Juro yells as he snaps his whip blade at Marcus. Swing his own Zanpaktou out Marcus begins to speak.  “Carriage of Thunder.” the two blades meet. Being a whip like weapon Juro’s wraps around Marcus’  “Bridge of a spinning wheel.” With a snap Marcus spins under the whip like blade and slams his Zanpaktou into a crate burying it past Juro’s weapon.  “With light, divide this into six!” Marcus continues as he releases his Zanpaktou and spins back toward Juro. The traitor’s eyes widen as he desperately tries to pull his weapon back to him.  “Bakudo No. 61 Rikujōkōrō!” Marcus yells as he points his left hand at Juro as six thin white bars appear around him. Dropping the handle of his Zanpaktou Juro tries to run, but it is far too late as the bars slam into his midsection.

Standing back up Marcus grabs his Zanpaktou and pulls it from the create. Slinging his arm to the right Juro’s blade falls from it. Walking over to his no trapped adversary Marcus speaks.  “May you find peace in your next life.”  he says solemnly as he thrust his blade into his opponent’s heart.  As Marcus allows his Kido to fade a gate opens behind him. Two hell butterfly flutter out followed by higher up in the Second Division. “Good Job Marcus.” are the only words he speaks as he walks over to the body and picks it up. “Lets get going.” the man adds as he walks back to the gate. Marcus nods as he follows.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2009)

D.Oggy Vs Demon Hollow-

"Heh, Barriers gone now eh?" The gillian smirked. "Well then." He walked over towards the demon masked gillian. "LET'S FINISH THIS!" D.Oggy's hand reached out to grip onto the Demon, When a rift formed behind the two. "eh!?" D.Oggy turned around, A black mass slowly leaked out to try and grip ahold of the two. "Not on your life!" D.Oggy opened his mouth, gathering a great spiritual power. "CERO!!"

The blast rips through the mass, causing the rift to close. But when D.Oggy turns around, the demon hollow was gone. "Damn it." He dug his hands into the fabric of space and began to rip it apart. "COME BACK HERE!" D.Oggy stepped through, Walking back into Hueco mundo, but he was unable to find the Demon hollow. "The hell!?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2009)

Mathias stood shivering in fear before Isis, who was looking intently at a Hell Butterfly. He was thanking it for buying him a few more seconds of life, though he had no idea what had gotten Isis so riled up.

"Hmpf," the Thirteenth Division Captain grunted, and raised her hand to the sky. A moment later, a dozen Hell Butterflies were swarming around her. They picked up the message, and immediately flocked off to the other Divisions. Isis had sent a request for each Captain to send a number of their Shinigami to the World Gate to be briefed by her for a Hollow Hunt.

"Mathias!"

"Yes Captain!" Mathias saluted instantly, being highly on guard.

"... good reflex," Isis looked at him with amusement. "There's going to be a large Hollow Hunting mission in a few moments. I'm listing you as one of the Shinigami sent on it. I'll have Rei sent with you to the same place, but her job will to be record how well you fight, and only save you if your life is in danger. Understood?"

Mathias nodded emphatically. He'd rather face a horde of ravening Hollow than his Captain. They were far less scary.

"Okay, get to the World Gate with her and prepare for my debrief of all the Shinigami gathered there. I'm going to find some more Shinigami from my Division to send."

Mathias saluted once more and ran for his life. Rei, watching from a little way away, joined him.

"You seem happy about facing a mob of soul eating monsters," she smirked at Mathias.

"Well I don't yet know for sure they'll kill me, so my life expectancy goes up amongst them," Mathias replied. The two rushed on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 13, 2009)

-Random City- 

Draconis feels an uneasy tension as his head begins to spin. The other Hollow that were around him seemed to be affected as well. The strange sensation that had brought him here, as well as the other Hollow more then likely, seemed to vanish. Draconis? vision began to blur as he could see that the barrier that was around the city begin to crack. Outside he could feel the presence of several strong Shinigami. Usually not one to turn down the opportunity to get a free Zanpaktou, Draconis knows that he is in over his head as he couldn?t make heads or tales out of the situation. As the barrier shatters Draconis pulls himself into a dimensional rift he had created, perhaps he could find somewhere to rest in the waste of Huceo Mundo.  As he falls into the waste from the real world his hopes are shattered as he lands neck deep in a multi Hollow feeding frenzy. 

Draconis didn?t ask why or even care. His instincts kicked in on over time as he threw himself into the frenzy. All the Hollow eating Hollow going on put a lot of blood and Reiatsu into the air and it started to attract larger and larger Hollow. Soon the entire group was caught in this frenzy. They didn?t even realize that the area started to get heavier. As a last giant Hollow entered the fray the Hollow burst into Spirit Particles. A heavy Reeiatsu depression forms where the many Hollow once battled it out.  A dark formless mass starts to form as the Reiatsu in the area escalates. The free floating Spirit Fragments begin to gather as smaller Hollow in the area are ripped to pieces and drug in as well. 

A long deep hole echoes from the depression as a large black clawed arm burst forth from the darkness. A larger body takes shape. Soon a large Gillian class Hollow burst from the black matter. It is a little taller then most of it?s class and wields large clawed hands. His boots had two points instead of one and the ring of spikes around it?s neck was missing. The Mask itself was very different from even those that kept their personality. It was black and resembled a jackal?s skull. Two hose like attachments extend from the sides of the snout and attach to the back of his skull. Cracks are visible all around the mask being more prevalent at the mouth as he opens and closes it. On his forehead was a roman numeral XIII etched in a crimson color.  Dark yellow eyes peered from behind the mask holes. Peering down Draconis looks at his hands. This was a familiar feeling, he had evolved and kept his personality. Although this the first time he had evolved the feeling was quite familiar. 

-Soul Society-

Marcus was greeted at the gate by Captain Sakamoto with a Hell Butterfly in toe. He gives a hard salute as he acknowledges her presences. With a small bow she returns the gesture as she begins to speak.  ?Congratulations on your first successful assassination. Sadly we don?t have time for the report. I?m sending you and a couple other of the Division to meet with the 13th Division Captian at the main world gate. Don?t forget to get debriefed by Ayama when you get back.? Sakamoto says as she turns and walks away. With a bow Marcus turns and is greeted by several of his fellow Division Members. These must be the other members the Captain was talking about he thinks.

-Fifth Division Training Area-         

Kenneth walks out of his office area. A bright red bar is present just above his nose as he hiccups aloud. His subordinates only shake their heads. It was really to early in the day to be drinking but it was Kenneth?s favorite pass time, or was that fighting? Either way he was now clean and a little liquored up. His attention is gained by a Hell Butterfly that encircled his head. It lands on the tip of his nose. Kenneth almost goes crossed eyed as the message is relayed. With a nod the butterfly leaves as Kenneth turns to address his men.  ?Alright Lads and Lasses seems like th? 13th Division Captain needs some help. I want th? first and second Alpha companies t? move out. Beta company yer t? go as well. Show th? other Divisions that were not jus? messengers.? he says over zealously.

-Somewhere in the Seireitei-

Tatsuya jumps up from a nap and rubs his head. With a yawn he picks at dried drool that was kecked up in the corners of his lips. Looking from the tree he was in he sees his Isis and Mathias run by. Scratching his head he grabs Toriejiki and throws the leather strap on his back. Jumping from his perch he lands on the walkway and vanishes into a Shunpo. A few moments later he catches up with the two. In mid stride he speaks up.  ?What?s happening Captain?? he ask in a  could careless tone as he digs at the wax in his left ear.

-Karakura-

Reno wraps the chain around his fist. After propping the large man up on he wall he begins to beat the man about the face and throat. In a matter of seconds blood fills the air and covers Reno?s face and falls to his cloths and shoes. A sadistic grin spreads across his face as he can feel the life start to flow from his opponents body. Reno continues to beat the dead body until it is completely deform and void of any human characteristics. It isn?t until the chunky mess squishes around his knuckles that he realizes the man is dead. Spitting to the side Reno drops the chain and turns away. It was starting to get dusk, time to get back to the base and move out.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

Soul Society-

A Hell Butterfly arrives for Captain Son Ni Wukong. He recieves the message and before he gets a chance to think his Vice Captain Setsuka Shuushin arrives, "So, who will you be sending?" she asks.

He places his hand on his chin, "Hmmm....Well...Hmmmm," he continues this until Setsuka gets annoyed, "Well I've got a few in mind, but you can decide the rest," he says falling back into a resting position.

Little does he know that Saito is nearby, listening, "A Hollow slaughter? I'm in," he says quietly, "Whether you put me in or not," he says heading for the World Gate.

The Captain just grins, "Oh young Saito, I was going to put you in there anyway," he begins to let out a drunken laugh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -Somewhere in the Seireitei-
> 
> Tatsuya jumps up from a nap and rubs his head. With a yawn he picks at dried drool that was kecked up in the corners of his lips. Looking from the tree he was in he sees his Isis and Mathias run by. Scratching his head he grabs Toriejiki and throws the leather strap on his back. Jumping from his perch he lands on the walkway and vanishes into a Shunpo. A few moments later he catches up with the two. In mid stride he speaks up.  ?What?s happening Captain?? he ask in a  could careless tone as he digs at the wax in his left ear.



"Go ahead," Isis waved to the other Shinigami with her, Rei, Mathias, the seventeenth seat Kirai and two other unseated Shinigami. They continued onward, while Isis slowed down, Tatsuya doing so as well.

"The public reason is that something has caused Hollow to act up and make attacks across the world wide open, with no regard for themselves," she explained to her Vice-Captain. Isis was one of the few Captains who disclosed almost fully all high level information to her ViceCaptain. It wasn't forbidden. Most Captains - elder ones especially - had just learned that some secrets are better off kept.

"The private reason is that some*one* has caused Hollow to act up and make attacks across the world wide open."

Tatsuya nodded, and the two continued towards the World Gate, using Shunpo this time, passing by their own Shinigami without even being noticed.

"You'll be one of the highest ranks in the field for this cleanup mission," she explained, "and responsible for seeking out the big Hollow and cutting them down. If necessary, you have permission to release your limit. There'll be one or two Captains out there, but they won't be actively participating in Hollow Hunting. Their mission is significantly more hushhush, so no mentions."

Isis arrived at the entrance to the World Gate and looked about. She could see Shinigami from First, Second, Third, Fourth, Fifth, Seventh, Tenth, Eleventh and Thirteenth. Sixth and Eighth were the Seireitei Guard. Ninth would be doing their own private missions and Twelfth would be receiving information to begin investigations and research already.

Of the few Captains who had shown up for the address, Isis knew they too realised there was far more to this Hollow attack than they'd say.

"Shinigami!" she announced loudly, standing before the World Gate, "As you are no doubt aware, the Living World has just suffered a massive attack from Hollows. They remain their, brazenly devouring, spiting us. It seems we have been too lenient on them." Good Isis, make them think it's just arrogance. Make them believe nothing is wrong. "The mission is simple. Kill every Hollow you can sense. If one's too strong, find other Shinigami to group with, or report it to one of the Second, Third or Fourth seats in the field."

With that, Isis turned around and ordered the World Gate open. And as it did, the Shinigami, ready for their natural prey, set out.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 13, 2009)

"Pfft... How bother-some. Captain Isis is 'requesting' for shinigami. What an annoyance where is Umiya when you need him-"Marco grunted annoyed by the fact Snowy had yet to return. He hated it when things similiar to this occured especially without any notifications or even a captain meeting. "She gets all the fun being 13th."He finally grumbled missing the days when he was part of the 13th division.

-Meanwhile-

Lexis streched out and lay back on her bed looking at the dull boring old brown roof. It wasn't like her human life or what she could remember of it but better than nothing she thought to herself. She had plenty of thoughts pending her mind just she never had the time or chance to consider them. Maybe she just worked to hard for her division and for the 'greater good'.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 13, 2009)

With Shin

The young Shinigami was among those 11th division Shinigami chosen by Son Ni to head out to the human word under Isis' command.With his hands resting on the guards of two of his many blades he passed trough the World gate.

He was anxious to finally get some real action as this would be his first real mission, he had only recently become a member of the Gotei 13.Son's choice was a disputed one though, Setsuka didn't care much for the savage Shin and believed that the young man would either get himself killed or get his team mates hurt.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2009)

"Hello!" A shinigami waves before everyone sets out. "Sorry i'm late! I'm here on behalf of the fourth division!" The boy had messy brown hair, the back tied up in a top knot. He carried two Katana's with black hilts and circular guards. Both swords looking exactly the same. "I am Ijutsu Iyasu! And i am the 17th seat!" He bowed. "I see, Nice to meet you." Issen held out his hand. "I am the 3rd seat of the 7th division, Issen Ikusa. You will be in my group." Issen then turned around.

"As one of the higher ranking officers here-""Eh? But i'm your vice captain. Shouldn't i be making these announcements?" Alex smirked. "You can make the announcement to your group, Vice Captain Hokaze." Alex rubbed his chin. "But, You have a bigger group then me. Can i make it to your group instead?" WHACK! a hand slapped Alex upside the head. "Do not assume you hold authority over all groups Alex." Kou stood at Alex's side. "Ah, Taicho..."

"Now then, Do as Isis said! Our groups will be formed in the heat of battle as it was intended! True warriors charge with pride in their hearts! They think not of forming groups until it is required!" Everyone sweatdropped, except the seventh division members. "KOUTETSU TAICHO!!!!" They cheer before charging into the gate, Alex and Issen included. "There. Now we may continue our journey to deal with these foes!" Kou turned to Isis, giving her a thumbs up.

With Ssob-

"SCARY!!!!" he ran through the schools hallways, when a voice popped into his head. "Hello Ssob! hows the mission going!" Ssob looked around, It was the captains voice.. but where was it coming from. "how can i hear you?" He asked. "It's a special kiddou!" The voice seemed cheery. "Now listen, I need you to hurry and complete this mission, I've sent out a handful of men, because i trust your group to be able to handle this." Ssob blinked. "What?" 

"There were barriers that rose up yesterday, The hollows have become rowdy and as such i need your assistance to defeat them. You will join up with the group headed towards Karakura town, alright?" Ssob nodded. "I can't tell if you said yes or not." Kigai commented. "Ah. sorry, yes i get it." He nodded again. "Alright, I will inform the others as well! now then, later!" 

BOOM!!! The hollow behind Ssob crashed into a wall. "WAAH~~~" From the top, As soon as the others get word, they end their fights with one swift motion. "Now then, Let's help the idiot." the three break down the door to the stairs and rush into the school. "SAVE ME!!!" Ssob ducks into a classroom. "Ah, An astrology class?" Ssob blinks as he looks at all the stars and planets set up. 

"Oh? what's this?" He walked over to a case and found a small white object. "Space rock? how is that a space rock?" He tilted his head. "It kind of looks like hollow bait.. but, you crush hollow bait.. why would this attract hollow?" He lifted the case and sniffed the small white object. "OI!!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!" the object shouts. "EH!? A MOD SOUL!?" 

The object begins to move until it forms into a tiny hollow. "I'M NOT MOD SOUL! I'm the great, the powerful, the magnificent!" Ssob tossed him over his shoulder, no longer interested. "BASTARD!!! I'm the powerful Boss B.Uggy!" he kicks the back of Ssob's head. "Eh? but your small." Ssob blinked. "Idiot!" Boss grew untill he was about six inches tall. "I was hiding!"

Ssob blinked. "Hiding?" He asked. "Yes, These damn hollows keep attacking me and it's very annoying." Boss grumbled. "You see, they belong to a rival hollow gang and are out for my li-" Ssob walked away halfway through his speach. "LISTEN WHEN PEOPLE TALK TO YOU!" WHACK! HE smacked Ssob again.

"Sorry, but i need to go. My captain told me about these hollows i have to hunt." Boss blinked. "You realize i am a hollow right?" "EH?" Ssob stepped back in shock. ".... You're slow aren't you?" B.Uggy sighed. "RAAT!!!" the large centipede hollow bursts through the wall. "WAAH~~~" Ssob jumps back. 

"Wellp, i'm out of here." Boss rips a hole into Hueco mundo and runs off. "WAIT!!" Ssob shouts. "IDIOT!" The blades pierce the hollow. "Come on, We've got to get to Karakura town!" Ereki shouts at him. "You saved me~" Ssob jumps up and cries into her chest. "PERVERT!" Ereki punches him through a wall.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Two weeks had passed since the attack. Sayuri’s condition hadn’t improved and she was still in a coma. Even if she woke up from the coma, she would no longer be able to see or walk. Dan was doing much better, but he now had a scar on his left eye. He hadn’t talked to any of his friends since the incident. 

Some of Sayuri’s friends had come by to see her. Dan promised to take them out for pizza once Sayuri recovered. Dan gritted his teeth. “I should have saved her!” he yelled. This scared some of the nurses who dropped what they were holding. 

Dan ignored them and thought about what he had learned. After the hollow retreated, a shinigami arrived and explained to Dan what had happened. Dan killed him in anger. He was mad because the Shinigami had failed to save him and Sayuri from the hollows. He would hunt down every shinigami and hollow and make them pay for hurting Sayuri…


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Tobias had watched in horror and awe outside the barrier, as the Hollow tore apart every soul within it. He'd been unable to move, despite the nightmarish spectacle - so powerful was this event.

When the barrier shattered, and the final Hollow became a Gillian, he turned and fled, not even looking back, and thus failing to notice that black tendrils were emerging from the earth, ensnaring the Gillian and pulling it through the dimensions.

Was that...was that what he had caused to happen to his friends? Did they die in such horrible ways because of him?

Tobias ran, and kept running. Even as the Hollow/Shinigami battles raged overhead, he still ran. He had to get away from the memories.

Sri, Nathan, Carlos, Adam...Nicola, all of them. He'd as good as killed them all. It was all his fault. And Tobias ran on, unaware of the Hollow stalking him. The one with chains for hair, and a pained gurgle. The one who blankly remember him...from his last moment of life.

~~~

"Good Mathias, that was great!"

Mathias continued his flip over the Hollow, his Tantō knife of a Zanpakutō tearing through it. After Darren's heavy training, he'd become faster already, and was easily able to blitz small time Hollow. He'd even begun to get out his Hadou and Bakudou faster, nailing them with five and below from each set. Small time Kidou, but chantless, a measure of beginning success.

The roar of a Gillian echoed out, and Mathias and Rei vanished into the shadows. Vice-Captain Tatsuya was in this area. Rei had ducked out of the way to give him a clear shot. Mathias had hidden because he was scared of the Vice-Captain (he was scared of anyone with rank).


----------



## Cjones (Aug 13, 2009)

"So we're to go into the human world" Kioshi talked to himself as he ran from his manor to the world gate. This would be his first trip to the human world and his first mission all bundled up into one big happy package. Being an unseated officer didn't give you much field time, so he pleased to hear that he would be allowed on this mission. Kioshi picked up a bit of speed as he flew through the air and onto the ground trying to gain some distance so he wouldn't be late.

"I'll be able to see my first real hollow....." Kioshi thought to himself and paused as he thought of how powerful this hollows maybe. A small breeze blew the part of his hair out of the way that covered his left eye as he thought in silence while running. "This isn't the time to get nervous" he told himself as he saw the giant gate appearing in the distance. _"If I get scared I.....I'll never be accepted by father and he will always look down on him. Now is the time to prove to him wrong!"_ Kioshi shouted in his mind as he appeared infront of the gate.

Lots of shinigami were there, but Kioshi figured not all would be going on this mission some are possible here just to see some how and for moral support. He walked ahead casually into the group of people that is until he felt himself suddenly being lifted off his feet and into the air.

"The hell!" Kioshi shouted out as this group of people suddenly carted him off and threw him to the ground infront of some woman. Kioshi looked up from off the ground and his face grew pale as he noticed the insignia on her uniform. He swallowed hard trying the get the huge lump in his throat to go away.

"Thirteenth Division"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

"Exactly," Alexis looked down on Kioshi. She may only be a 20th Seat, but that still put her high enough to give him a lecture, "and I'm sure you'll be happy to know we've decided on a punishment for your rowdiness earlier."

Kioshi gulped again, as Alexis stepped forward, reached down and picked him up.

"Welcome to Thirteenth Division," she smiled right in his face.

When she dropped him again, Kioshi managed to avoid falling flat on his face. "Until it's decided you've worked off your debt to us, you'll be a member of our Division. Your Captain has already agreed to this, so you defer to Neith Taichou now. She's already gone to the Real World, so it'll be a while before you meet her. You'll be heading through the Gate and going Hollow hunting like the rest of us. When this is over, you'll be coming back to Thirteenth. Understand?"

~~~

Mathias buried his Zanpakutō right in the neck of a Hollow, and blasted it in the face repeatedly with the Third Hadou. When it flailed, he ripped his knife through its mask and pushed back, landing on the ground.

"Good again, Mat," Rei was watching from a Hollow she had stuck her sword through, and was using it as a seat, "Continue on. If you do well enough, I might be able to convince Isis you don't need specialty training."

Mathias's face lit up, and he charged into the next Hollow, cutting it to threads. No other motivator was as strong.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

With Saito- 

He watched as all of the divison rushed through the gate, "I like the spirit!" he said pumping his fist and following behind, "Who needs groups anyway!" he rushed through the gate, over confidently. Seeing how he had assumed that he would have beaten the hollow that he fought if it were not for the interfearance he knew there wouldn't be too big of a problem with normal hollows.

With Rio-

He sat in his room, a mass amount of pens layed out on the desk in front of him, "Lets see..." he picked one up and wrote on the desk. He then raised his hand and the ink ripped off the desk.

He waved his hand around and the ink followed. He clenched his fist and the ink turned into a sharp pin like structure, "Interesting," he packed all of his pens into his many pockets and headed for the door.

"This'll be good," he said stretching and doing a flip out the door, thanks to his Capoeira training back in Brazil he was quite agile. He thought back to the two monsters he had encountered, "Those fuckers came after me...and I'm sure there are more," he clenched his fist, "But I'll get to them before they can get to me!"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 13, 2009)

This wave of information hit Kioshi hard as he tried to understand the words she was speaking. He followed her word for word and even repeated back to himself until he understood them and still they made no since to him. He decided to take a line that was pretty famous in his family that belonged to his uncle. He would say this when ever his wife would find his new hiding place for his "Naughty books" as she like to call them.

"You gotta be shitting me?" Kioshi said bluntly with disbelief on his face at what she just told him. "I'm a.....temp?.....For the thirteenth division!" Kioshi screamed looking into her face with his one open eye the other hidden behind his blond hair. Alexis just nodded and Kioshi face dropped knowing she wasn't lieing. _"This is what I get for letting my temper get out of hand he sighed._" He also felt that holes were being glared into his back by other division members, but he really couldn't blame them. He did just randomly go and viciously beat members of there division.

"Soooo?" Kioshi said turning his attention back into the woman infront of him. "I'm assuming I can go through the gate, but am I to expect resistence as soon as I make it to the human world?" He knew it was a rather novice question and the answer would more than likely be no, but he figured it was better than not asking at all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

"Hollow in abundance. There are other Shinigami in the town you're going to, so we're not completely throwing you in the deep end. Now go on, get." Alexis pointed to the World Gate, and wandered off to oversee something else. The remaining Thirteenth Members headed towards the World Gate, and one grabbed Kioshi by the collar dragging him through. The hunt was on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

"Ah, you're here."

Isis strode through the World Gate, coming to a stop before the Ninth Division Captain. Elsewhere was the First Division Captain and Captain Commander, Third Division Captain and former Captain Commander, Seventh Division Captain, Ninth Division Captain, and herself.

The Vice-Captains and other seated Shinigami were hunting Hollow in the area, but specifically ordered NOT to approach the Captains. A moment later the last World Gate opened, and Second Division's Captain Kiyomi Sakamoto.

"Sakamoto-Taichou," Isis saluted. As a former Shinigami of Second Division, Isis had served under Kiyomi. She still treated her with the most respect of any Shinigami in Seireitei.

"Good, we're all here." Dechs nodded, looking about. "Besides the Captains who were present here at the breakdown of the barrier, I've invited Isis Neith, head of Hollow Hunting to provide her experience, as well as Kiyomi Sakamoto, head of the Special Ops, who is also necessary for what's about to be covered here."

Dechs began to pace back and forth, his trademark inverted Haori swishing behind him.

"The barriers which were set up across the world were intentional. They were combined with a truly massive quantity of Hollow Bait at each festival ground to lure the Hollow inside the barriers, where no Shinigami could enter. The feeding was quick and brutal. It lasted a few hours at best, and these barriers prevented us from detecting the danger until it was too late. What we have to face is that someone has deliberately made this happen.

We've already received details from the Kidou Corps that while bearing differences, these barriers still had an unmistakable Shinigami touch. That leads me to propose two theories.

Theory 1: A rogue group of Shinigami outside of Seireitei has caused this to occur. There is no way that a single Shinigami could have organised this, there had to be more than one. I've already got my own Hunters studying the banished Shinigami, as well as Shinigami who have disappeared without being confirmed killed. Should there be a group of them, they have been planning this for a long time, and spent a lot of effort setting it up.

Theory 2: The ones responsible for this came from Seireitei. In that case we have to face the fact that these barriers were not set up by some scrubs. No one but Captains could have the power to create these. Multiple Captains."

"Now wait just a second," Isis interrupted angrily, "Just who are you accusing here?"

"I'm not accusing anyone," Dechs sighed, "I am listing off the Shinigami capable of doing this. For one, the current Captain of the Kidou Corps was a former leader of the Barrier Division. That implicates them. Alongside that, a back up reserve of Kidou would be needed, leading me to associate the Kidou Corps Captain with the Fifth Division Captain, Mckibben."

"Ridiculous," Isis snorted.

"Furthermore," Dechs pushed on, "The ability to set these barriers up simultaneously and maintain them is not something those two could have done alone. The third member of the trio I would most likely choose would be head of research and Twelfth Division Captain, Nagi Amen'hoko. Those are the three most likely suspects of this occurrence from within Seireitei."

"And what," Isis pointed at Dechs in annoyance, "You gathered us here today because we aren't suspects?"

"No," Dechs looked straight at her, "Because you aren't the most likely suspects. Whether or not you're responsible I have yet to divine."

"Bullshit," Isis spread her arms, "Look at this gathering. Behind you stand the current and former Captain-Commanders. Whatever scheme is being planned, they wouldn't be in on this."

"Nevertheless, that still leaves four Captains here under suspicion," Dechs replied.

"Four?" Isis paused, "You're counting yourself?"

"Isis, settle down," Kiyomi put a hand on her shoulder, "Dechs knows what he's doing."

"Kiyomi," Dechs turned his attention to her, "if you could arrange one of your Special Ops members to be transferred to Fifth Division, and keep an eye on Kenneth, that would be greatly appreciated."

"Sure you should be saying this in front of your potential traitors?" Isis growled.

"I only say what is to be expected," Dechs replied, "What I intend to do privately, I assure you you are unaware of."

Isis shut up, but continued to glower at him.

"I have investigations beginning in to both of these trails, an outside and an inside group. Nothing further at the moment can be diverged safely, but I feel this is enough for now."

"Thank you, Dechs," Kigai sighed, "I must admit, I truly hope it's an outside force we're dealing with here."

"Me too," Dechs agreed, "Me too."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2009)

Another day, Another challenge, The struggle for freedom is an endless road. "I really wish these weaklings would stop challenging me." A blond haired, pierced eared punk walks down the street covered in leather. His pants, boots and jacket, all leather. "It's like they want to get the crap beat out of em." Ittai Ichidan, Third year student at Karakura high. "Meet @4:00, Warehouse #13. Come alone, if you got the balls Ichidan! -Signed, Fuck you." 

Ichidan smirked, Not because of the challenge, not because of the signature. But because he found 13 to be a funny number, as it looked a lot like a B. "Hehehe, Stupid letter, trying to be a number." He snickered to himself until he eventually arrived in front of a broken down warehouse. The windows were boarded in and there was a single door, barely hanging onto it's hinges. 

"Boss, He's here." Inside the warehouse sits an man with short blond hair and a white suit. "Of course he came. He could not resist our challenge." He smirked. "Isn't that right men!" he blond haired man shouts. "YES! Ryuubond Sama!" Thirty men cheer, BOOM!!! the door flies in and nails one of the men in the back. 

"Oi, Oi. You're too loud." Ichidan grinned as he walked through the door. "Bastard." Ryuubond's eyes twitched. "Two.. seven... thirteen... twenty eight... Only thirty guys huh?" Ichidan counted aloud. "You think you can take me out with just this much?" Ichidan asked. "I don't think. I know." He raised his hand. "KILL THAT BASTARD!!!!"

The men all rushed Ichidan, But his grin never changed. "The hell do you think i am!?" One of the men throws a punch at Ichidan, However he's met with a strong right uppercut. Another man is met with a powerful left elbow. A third met with a knee, A fourth met with a foot and a fifth met with a headbutt. In an instant five men go flying away from Ichidan.

"I'm not some street punk, I've got real martial arts training." He grinned. "Don't hesitate you fools!! KILL HIM!!!!!" Ryuubond shouts. "RIGHT!" The men attack once more. "Heh, gotta love stupid underlings." Ichidan jumps into the air, grabs one of the men's shoulders and throws him into another guy. 

He then turns his body and leg sweeps three more men before kicked another in the side. One of the underlings sneaks up behind him only to be met with an elbow to the stomach and then the back of a fist to his face. By the time Ichidan was done, Only Ryuubond stood, or rather sat. "M..monster...." Ryuu tried to stand up but fell from his chair. "YOU ARE A MONSTER!!!!"

The blond man shouts, crawling away on the ground. "Oi, It ain't very nice.. Inviten me all the way over here and tryin to run." Ichidan walked over to him and grabbed his leg. "Come on, Let's play, Just a little bit. You gotta be pretty strong to be the boss right?" He smiled a very pleasant smile. Ryuu however had the look of pure terror on his face....

"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

Rio walked through the streets, preparing for anything. He knew one of those monsters would come out eventually.

"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Rio heard a man screaming, "Now there we go!" he started to run. He leaped over a wall and did a flip to get over the next one. He soon heard another scream from a warehouse. He kicked in the door and prepared for a fight, "Alright! Bring it you monster!" he shouted, expecting to see a hollow devouring on a poor human.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2009)

Ichidan turned his head as soon as he heard the door slam open."Alright! Bring it you monster!" A strange guy shouted. "Eh? Who the fucks a monsters?" Ichidan failed to realize he was holding up a rather bloodied man by his neck. "P...please.... s...save me..." The man weakly holds up his arm. "Oi, I told you to stop talking." Ichidan backhanded the man. "Calling me all the way out here you bastard. Some nerve. You ain't even tough! I'm sick ov you no named pusbags always tryin ta challenge me! Ya got it!?" He tossed the man aside and looked at the guy standing in the doorway. "The hell are you?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

As the two Gillian struggled, a smaller Hollow was grimly aiming at one. It was, in fact, sitting on the shoulder of the cat-masked Gillian, which was quite odd.

For Rán, she didn't care. She hardly noticed Váli, and simply let him stay around her. She didn't have the motivation to kill him, so she left him alone. He couldn't possibly eat enough of her kills to impinge on her, so she tolerated it. Plus he was useful.

When a barrage of spikes flew into the eyes of the opposing Gillian and it reared back, screaming in pain, Rán grabbed it by the mask, dragged it down to the ground and spun around, her tail wrapping around its neck. It glowed red for a moment, and the noose pulled tight, happily lopping off the Gillian's head.

Turning back to it and bending down, Rán began to rip giant pieces out. Váli hopped off her shoulder and also settled down to feed. Piggybacking off Gillian kills, he'd be a Gillian himself soon enough. Until then, he'd settle to be around Rán.

For Rán, she'd learned how to emit flames from her tail, and concentrate her fire there, much like she had done in her paws in her previous form. She still didn't like this clunky Gillian body, but she was getting the hang of it. That was something.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2009)

"P...please.... s...save me..." a bloodied man being held by the throat begs, "Sorry I don't help weaklings like you," he looks away, "Though I'd consider it if there was actually a monster here..." he turns his attention to the man who backhanded the bloodied weakling.

"I'm Rio Cardoso," the tattooed covered man crosses his arms, "So, who're you? And what was with the screams of monsters?" he keeps his hand near his pocket, ready to grab one of his pens just in case this guy was a monster in disguise or something.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2009)

"I'm Rio Cardoso," the tattooed covered man crosses his arms, "So, who're you? And what was with the screams of monsters?" Ichidan just looked him over. "Ittai, Ittai Ichidan." He cracked his neck. "You with these weak ass's? Nah, i'd guess not with the way you talked to the boss." He looked back at the bloodied men. "Weak-asses just think i'm a monster cause i beat em up. Nothing more, nothin less. I get that a lot though. Lot'sa weaklins around here so they gotta claim everyone stronger then em is a monster ya know?"  He smirked at his own comment.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2009)

Rio looks away in disgust, "This entire town is full of weaklings..." he rolls his eyes at the thought of all of the losers at his school, "And your no monster," he thinks back to his fight with the hollows, "I know real monsters, and I'm gona hunt them down," he said punching his open palm.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 14, 2009)

-The Soul Society-

Marcus tore down the routes and corridors of the  Second Division’s area followed in hot pursuit by his other team mates. They soon reached the main world where Captain Isis of the Thirteenth Division started to give her speech. “"Shinigami!" she announced with a loud voice. "As you are no doubt aware, the Living World has just suffered a massive attack from Hollows. They remain their, brazenly devouring, spiting us. It seems we have been too lenient on them." Good Isis, make them think it's just arrogance. Make them believe nothing is wrong. "The mission is simple. Kill every Hollow you can sense. If one's too strong, find other Shinigami to group with, or report it to one of the Second, Third or Fourth seats in the field." As she finishes her statement she turns around as the large gate opens.  

Marcus could only shake his head as he felt that there was something more going on. He could quite place the feeling he got from the announcement but he felt that there was something underlining and it ran a cold shiver up his spine.  In the back ground Kenneth stood with holding a sake bottle in his left hand. A smile cracks his lips.  “ How longer were ya planning’ on standin’ thar Kiyomi ?” Kenneth ask as the Second Division Captain Kiyomi  Sakamoto steps out  of the shadows. As she dose she slams Kenneth on the back of the head with her left fist.  As tears begins to whelp up  Sakamoto speaks.  “How many times do I have to tell you? It’s Captain Sakamoto, and your already drunk at this hour. You should be ashamed.” This smile returns to Kenneth’s lips as he rubs the back of his head. Offering Sakamoto a drink he speaks  “I’ve had a hard day Sakamoto, jus' need somethin’  t’ settle mah nerves.” He says as Kiyomi declines the drink.

Looking back to Isis Kenneth continues.  “She knows how t’  paint ah pretty picture. Ya kno’ she can be scary when she wants to be.” Kenneth says as the Shinigami start to flood though the gate.    

-Human World-

The gate opens and the Shinigami flood out into the open streets. The air was stiff and full of death. Marcus has his orders, purify all Hollow and don’t bother the Captains,  as well as the rest of the Division at hand. Pulling his Zanpaktou out of it’s sheath he charges head long into battle. He cuts through several Hollow as he runs down the line. Compared to his last mission, this was easy for now.

-Some Time Later-

The news was bad, at least to Sakamoto. She had known Kenneth for a very, very long time. He was a drunken bastard that like to fight, but could he be capable of agreeing with let alone setting up something this horrendous. Her thoughts turn back  to just before she had arrived.

-15 Minutes Earlier; Soul Society-

 “Well, best not be keepin’ ya  lass, I wasn’t invited t’ this party. So, guess I’ll be seein’ ya ‘round.’ Kenneth says as he straightens himself. With a quick motion he catches a quick kiss on Sakamoto’s left cheek, to which the response was a quick slap and a mean look. A goofy grin crosses Kenneth’s face  “When ya get off duty, come by mah office we’ll ’ave a lil’ drink.” he says with a wave as he walks off.

-Present- 

Her face flusters red as she crosses her arms and turns from the group.  “If I find out that drunken fool has anything to do with this I’ll rip him limb from limb, then I’ll bury his drunk ass in the lowest cell in the Maggot’s nest!!” she shouts. Sweat then runs down the back of her head as she turns back to the group. Coughing in her hand a soft smile crosses her lips as she looks to the shocked people around her  “I think I have the perfect Special Ops Member in mind.”

-Huceo Mundo-

Draconis looked down at his massive hands and clenched them a couple times, this was far to familiar to him. Looking up to the blank horizon memories of a past he himself did not live came flooding back to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

A quick two slash caused the head of the Hollow to fall, and it to begin its breakdown to spirit particles, cleansed by the Zanpakutō.

"I think that's the last one on our level in this area," Rei looked around, sensing the nearby Hollow, most being handled by upper seats. "We should go weed out somewhere else."

"Gotcha," Mathias walked over to Rei, who opened a gate to the next area on their rounds.

~~~

Tobias was running at full pelt now. He could feel it behind him. The depression, his failures, they had take physical form. He was being stalked by it.

The clinking chains followed him wherever he went. The night was late, and Hollow across the city screeched as the Shinigami hunted them down.

But none noticed this one, chasing a single human through the dark streets.

A sudden burst of movement, and a massive hand slammed into Tobias, throwing him through a building window. The glass tore at his skin, creating hundreds of cuts and gashes. He slammed into a shelf and slunk to the ground, the metal that made up the shelf groaning with Tobias's own pain.

"Tooooooobiiiiiiiiiiasssssssss," the hiss came from the mouth of the beast which stepped through the shattered window, the chains emerging from its skull completely wrapped around its head, "You...you killed us all..."

"Nathan." Tobias knew the feel of his friends. Though he wasn't yet aware of the span of his developing powers, the fact was, he knew his friends. He was so calm now, the pain overriding his judgment. All he could do was lie there, in the remains of the shelf, looking up at the monster his friend had become.

"I...I'm so cold...cold and hungry," the chains began to part, and a horribly tortured mask, metal fragments stuck across it, emerged. "Look what you've done to me. You have to apologise. You...you have to feed me."

"You're one of them now, aren't you?" Tobias continued to stare up at the remains of a close friend, "You're a Hollow."

*"FEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE!!!!*

The terrible roar made Tobias quake, and curl up, to try and hide from it, to hide from his mistake, which had turned his friend into this monster.

"Hey, ugly!" A new voice echoed through into the building, as a figure hopped through the smashed window, casually spinning a small Tantō knife between his fingers, "Only thing you're about to eat is some cold steel."

"Just kill it, Mathias," a second, feminine, voice sounded out. "Don't waste time smarttalking. You're not very good at it."

"Rei..." the first voice was dispirited now, "That wasn't very nice. I was looking all cool and now you ruined it."

*"RRRRRRRAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH"*

"Heh," Mathias closed his grip on his Zanpakutō and prepared a quick Kidou Chant under his breath, "No wasted words." With index and middle finger of his left hand outstretched, Mathias pointed at the Hollow. The blast of the Fourth Hadou wasn't enough to wound it, but it did get its attention fully from the human.

Roaring the Hollow lashed the chain hair down at Mathias, who nimbly dodged in among them, before jumping right into its face and grabbing one of the hair chains by the root. Pulling back his fist, Mathias held his knife tight. "Eat this," he crowed, before slamming his fist forward.

Except that he didn't have time to make a proper hit because the Hollow promptly slammed its face, with Mathias hanging in front of it, into the ground.

Mathias groaned a little, but was out like a light. His dagger, which had barely gone through the mask of the Hollow, dropped to the ground.

"That was stupid," Rei stepped forward, drawing her own Zanpakutō, "Captain is going to grill you for that."

Rei quickly landed a Bakudou on the Hollow, dragging it to the side, away from Mathias and the human. Lightly stepping forward, she tested it with her sword, drawing light cuts. Once she judged it was only a lucky hit it had gotten on Mathias, she quickly stepped in under its guard and stabbed upward.

Only to meet thin air as the Hollow's speed suddenly surged upwards, and it bent back, both hands swinging together to crash on Rei. A faint breath escaped her, but she was already out cold, massive injuries to her body from the crushing force.

Tobias, for his part, was recovering. He was already able to stand again. He didn't want these people to die. It wasn't right they suffer for his mistakes. At his feet lay the knife the man had been using. Tobias would have rather picked up the sword, but he wouldn't be able to reach it from here. So bending down, he grabbed it.

_Who are you? What are you doing? Put me down immediately._

Tobias dropped the knife in surprise at the voice, which had suddenly run through his mind. Was...was that knife talking to him? The Hollow was still distracted by the woman, so Tobias reached down to it again.

_I said put me down. You're not my master. Go away. Leave me alone._

"I'm sorry," Tobias decided to try and talk to it. It might work. "But your master's unconscious right now. If I don't do something, that Hollow's going to kill him, me and that woman. I need your help."

_...He lost?_

"I'm sure he'll be fine in a moment."

_I'll kill our opponent._

"Okay," Tobias wrapped both hands around the strange talking knife and looked at the Hollow, "How do I kill this thing?"

_You need to focus your power. I'll help you gather it, but only out of necessity. This won't be a regular thing._

And when Tobias breathed out, the air was rife with spiritual matter. And the Hollow looked up in surprise from the body of the female Shinigami, its hand just moments away from crushing her completely. And the metal shelf, already permeated with the spiritual aura of Tobias, responded to his call. Metal broke apart and reformed itself, taking shape around the dagger, creating a katana, reinforced by spiritual power.

_What is this? I'm...I'm so much stronger now._

And Tobias with a sharp yell ran at the Hollow. He had no form, no style, no substance. But when he struck it with the Zanpakutō, all the spiritual power it was building up exploded through the Hollow, the metal that had temporarily formed around the sword creating a storm of sharp blades.

"To...bi...as" And the Hollow that his friend had become through Tobias's own fault broke down to nothing, the soul inside released to seek warmer climes.

"Ugh," the male was already standing up again, rubbing his head in pain. That had been a damn heavy hit. Some ribs were broken at the least. Now, where was his Zanpak... 

"HEY!" Mathias strode right over to Tobias and grabbed his Zanpakutō from the human, "Who said you could take that?" he then winced, as a lancing pain shot through his chest from his injuries.

"Sorry," Tobias apologised, "But I needed some way to attack that Hollow. I didn't mean to take him."

"I guess that's fi..." Mathias stopped midsentence, as something clicked. "Wait, _him_? How did you know my Zanpakutō's gender? Wait, how did you know what a Zanpkutō is?"

"It's called a Zanpakutō?" Tobias asked, "I didn't know that. I only knew it was a him from how he sounded."

"How he sounded?" Mathias was gaping now, absolutely stunned, "He _talked_?"

"Don't they usually talk?" Tobias looked at Mathias in curiosity, "I assumed that was what it did."

"Well, only to their owner," Mathias was seriously flabbergasted here, "And only after we've reached proper communication with them."

It was only when his brain thought on the Hollow Mathias realised what was wrong. "Oh shit! REI!" Running over to the woman, he ducked down to check on her. A lot of bones were broken, she was in a bad way.

"I gotta get you to Fourth, fast," Mathias was freaking out, as he rapidly opened a gate to Soul Society. He picked up Rei, cradling her in both arms, and turned to face Tobias.

"Hey, I have to thank you for saving us, but I've got to go now. Can I meet up with you sometime in the future?"

"Uhhhh, yeah, okay," Tobias didn't really have a clue what the man planned, but he decided to run with it, "Do you need to know where I live or anything?"

"No, I can tell your spiritual aura, I'll be able to find you." Mathias nodded at him, then turned and ran off through the gate. Tobias looked around for a bit as the gate shut, then shrugged. That had been weird.

He'd killed Nathan. Again.

That memory hit him hard, and Tobias flinched. His powers had caused people to get hurt. Not just people he knew now. People involved. But he'd helped people too. He needed some way to control it. Some measure of a teacher.

"Jackson," Tobias said out loud. It was as much a decision as anything. He'd go back to his metalworking teacher, throw himself at his feet and beg forgiveness and training. That was all he could do.

Still too preoccupied with his own thoughts to worry about the Shinigami and Hollow fighting everywhere, Tobias wandered off.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2009)

Rio looks away in disgust, "This entire town is full of weaklings..." he rolls his eyes "And your no monster. "I know real monsters, and I'm gona hunt them down," he said punching his open palm. "Real monsters?" Ichidan blinked. "Are you some kind of crazy person? Ain't no such thing as real monsters." Ichidan shook his head and walked past Rio. "No way monsters exist, It's all fairy tail shit. You look at those legends of tailed beasts and shinigami. Reapers who come to take away the souls who wander this earth." He shook his head. "Belivin in that, It's just a waste of time dude." Ichidan took a pair of sunglasses from his jacket and put them on. "The only thing you can believe in in yourself. Believing in anything else, Just makes you look stupid."


With Ssob and Gang-

"So... where are we going exactly?" Ssob blinked. "Karakura town." Kou smiled. "I hear they have good candies!" Kuzusu smiled. "What's with you and candy.." Ereki grunted. "I like candy~" Kuzusu whined. "This bastard..." Ereki's eye twitched. "He has that kind of Shikai... and he just acts like he's some kinda wimp loser!?" She thinks back on Kuzusu's power. "To destroy a hollow completely.. with one wussy punch... Just what the hell is this guy..."

Kuzusu turned around, feeling Ereki's cold stare. "Eh? is somethin wrong?" He blinked. "No." Ereki responded. "Ah ok!" Kuzusu smiled and turned around. "You alright?" Ssob ran through the air next to Ereki. "Yeah. I'm fine." She let out a sigh. "Come on! We got to get there faster!" With that, She vanished from sight. "Alright!" Kou and Kuzusu shout, then vanish. "WAIT!!!" Ssob cries out. "I DON'T KNOW SHUNPO YET!!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 14, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

Reno made his way through the alleyways and byways slowly making his way across the town. His head ached and his body burned. He couldn’t quite explain the reason but he just didn’t feel his self. These strange memories. These uncontrolled bloodlust that he had demonstrated earlier. It was the same way back then. Looking down at his hands he sees that they are coated in a red hue. Tears form in his eyes as he looks up. The face of his father and mother appear as phantoms in front of him. With a scream he clutches his head. “Why Son, why did you kill us?” the ghostly voices rang out as Reno’s vision blurred and blacked out. Perhaps hours or even moments later Reno pulls his self from the ground. Looking around he sees a black void. 

His eyes widen in fear was he dead? Did his parents avenge their own deaths at his hand. He moves to pinch himself but a cough catches his attention. Looking to his left he sees a translucent purple orb. With his knees still shaky he pulls the courage from his gut and steps forward. As he got closer he had to shield his eyes as the light got ever brighter. But he could faintly make out the outline of a man in the orb.  “Come closer Takahiro.” a sinister voice said as it escaped the orb. Surprise crosses Reno’s features,  “Wh..who are you? And how do you know my real name?” Reno ask as he steps closer as the sound of his pant’s legs rubbing together can be heard in his caution. A laugh breaks forth from the orb as a strange energy fluctuates around the prison. Small cracks became visible as Reno inched ever closer.

 “I’m you Takahiro, at least in the essence that I have always been here inside you.” the voice echoes back. Sweat forms on Reno’s brow.  “Inside me? What do you mean, where are we? Another cruel laugh leaves the prison as Reno can make out a hand doing a waving motion. Almost instantly the orb reacts and becomes clear as the purple light fades to a normal intensity. Reno’s jaw drops a little. Before him stood man dressed in weird white clothing. It is torn and tattered like he was in an intense fight. What could be best described as a white bandana was on his forehead. Three white earrings outlined both ears while to labret piercing jutted from below his lip. His light grey eyes seemed to stare right through Reno’s soul.  “Where are we? What a silly question, where in your inner world. the man chuckled as he sat down crossing his legs.    “My inner world? Who the hell do you think I am, I can’t be inside myself. This has to some kind of weird dream! You cannot be Real!!!!” Reno shouts as he grabs his head and tries to awaken himself. The man’s eyes narrow as he stands and violently hit’s the orb he is in. 

The move startles Reno who looks back to the man. He sees a rage burning deep in the man’s eyes.  “Oh, you’re inside your own world alright and I’m as real as that Shinigami that saved your pansy ass yesterday. And your not leaving until you understand who is boss.”

-Human World- 

Marcus sets his sights on a large Hollow in front of a store front. The beast was staring down a poor Whole with every intent to eat the poor child. With a powerful step forward Marcus picks up his pace his uniform fluttering in his movements. The Hollow turns as it feels a presence behind it. With a roar it unleashes a furious slash. Marcus grunts as he block the blow. Being pushed to the left Marcus plants hit foot and braces his Zanpaktou with his right arm. The recoil off the sudden stop was enough to cause the Hollow to recoil. With a spin Marcus takes the initiative and slashes his Zanpaktou out. The Hollow’s eyes widen as it leaps back. But it moves a little too late as the Zanpaktou cuts into the Hollow’s leg nearly loping it off. The beast roars in pain as it falls forward. 

Using the momentum off the spin he had done Marcus rolls his body forward. As he hits his back Marcus looks up as he moves his free hand. Point just below the Hollow’s jaw Marcus speaks.  “Hado No. 4 Byakurai!” The primitive Hollow can only grunt as it doesn’t know what is going on. A pale blue light forms on Marcus’  finger. In the next moment a stream of blue lightning erupts forward. The Hollow screams as it sears trough it’s flesh. It’s mask cracks and deteriorates followed by it’s body as it crumpled down on Marcus. With a sigh Marcus pulls himself from the ground and dust himself off. Looking over to the young soul Marcus begins to move. The girl flinches but Marcus hold his free right hand up.  “It’s okay, I’m not here to hurt you, I’m going to send you to a better place.” tears whelp up in the girl’s eyes. “But the monster got mommy!” Marcus shakes his head. As he nears the girl he pats her on the head.  “It’s alright mommy is in the Soul Society now” Marcus lied  “I’ll send you to be with her.” Marcus continues softly as he pulls his sword up. Touching the butt of the handle to her forehead a calm falls over the child. Pulling the sword back a blue emblem is left in it’s place. A Hell Butterfly flutters up from a portal opening in the ground and flutters around the child as it sinks into it. As the portal closes Marcus looks up and scans to his left.  “Guess I need to go find mommy now, she’s been Hollowfied.” 

 “Look out you idiot!!” A voice calls out. Marcus only catches rustling of chains. An instant later as he turns a Hollow flies by him and hits the store front wall. Marcus catches a grey blur as Tatsuya flies by him.  Marcus can only blink as he watches the young boy fight. It was a strange style full of erratic movement. But just a quickly as the fight started the Hollow was purified and sent on his way.  The boy turns to Marcus as he places his Zanpaktou on his back. Marcus falls to the chain on the boy’s right side as a sheath appears around the blade.  “Keep your head about you, you idiot. Last thing I need is to report to Isis that we lost one of our own.” the boy gripes with an annoyed look on his face. Marcus’ eyes narrow on the Vice Captain’s badge. Realizing who he was in the presence of he gives a bow  “Yes Sir Vice Captain Tatsuya Wakahisa! My apologies.” Marcus says. Tatsuya’s eyes cut to the left.  “Yeah what ever, just don’t let it happen again, I may not be there to save your ass again.’ he says sarcastically as he  turns and begins to walk away. 

Briefly turning back he looks at Marcus who had pulled himself from his bow.  “Nice Konso though, that child will be happier now.” With that the Vice Captain Shunpoed away.

-Huceo Mundo-            

Draconis continued to clench his fist as ancient memories flooded back to his mind. Faded thoughts of eating other Gillian and fearing Adjucahs because of their power and speed. Thoughts of lumbering around crosses his mind. Somehow he has memories of being a Gillian before, but he couldn’t place why. Taking a step forward only confirms what he remembered. This would never do, he felt to large and too heavy. That would be no way to fight. If a grin was possible he’d be smiling from large ear to large ear. His body begins to contort and shrink as Draconis shape shifts to  shape more to his liking. When he is done he is roughly ten feet tall. He still highly resembled a Gillian, just smaller. He was still all black but there were some defining features. Across his back on his shoulder was a black feathery mane, fro m it flowed a black cape like feature that touched the ground.  His white boot like feet still had the double point and the trademark Gillian were now present attached above his Hollow hole. His black Jackal like mask was now gone, replaced with a more cartoon like Gillian mask. The cracks were still visible as well as the Roman Numeral 13, now highlighted in black instead of red. 

With a few practice attacks Draconis is happy with his shift and tears a hole in the dimensional fabric. Stepping though he lands himself in the Menos Forrest. He was now hungry again and was ready for a meal of Gillian proportions. His dark yellow eyes catches the form of one of the lumbering behemoths. With a dash Draconis is in hot pursuit. With a leap he kicks the beast causing it to stumble into one of the many trees in the forest. The beast roars as it turns around. Looking down at Draconis it roars again as it charges a Cero. With ac chuckle Draconis darts forward as the Cero is fired. The ground explodes in a red flash as Draconis darts up the large Hollow’ body. Reaching the head Draconis dose a back flip and kicks the monster’s large nose off. Falling back as the beast roars Draconis charges his own Cero and fires it point blank in the Gillian’s mouth. The Hollow’s head explodes. Drcaonis lands with  a *umph* in a crouched position his left hand stretched out touching the ground.

Turning Draconis walks toward his meal as it falls to the ground toppling trees as it dose. Soon Draconis is in a pure feeding frenzy as he tears into the flesh of the Gillian. This had to be the best meal he had ever had. With a happy belch Draconis chalks the divine taste up to the amount of Rieatsu in the monster’s body.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2009)

With Ssob-

"HUFF! HUFF! HUFF!" he stopped and rested his hands on his knees, bending forward to take a few deep breaths. "How.. how far.. away.. is this.. place?" He coughed. "Ah, Ssob-kun. Tired already?" Ssob turned to look up at a building, Kigai was sitting on the ledge, smiling and waving at him. "T..TAICHO!?" Ssob shouted in shock. "Eh? so loud..." Kigai dug at his ear with his pinkie. "Why are you here taicho!?" Ssob shouts again. "I've been here since last night, The barrier was taken down but there have been plenty of hollow still roaming about. the cause of which is hollow bait."

Ssob blinked. "Ah, But i thought only quincies had that..." Kigai sighed. "That's where the problem is, the barriers were not quincy, in fact they closely resembled Shinigami bakudo. The hollow bait then had to be something created within the shinigami world or by rougue shinigami. There is, however, a few problems.."

Ssob blinked. "We are investigating rogue and banished shinigami. The problem however, Is some of the rogue shinigami have come up... missing." Kigai rubbed his chin. "We would find their spirit energy, but then suddenly it would vanish. I don't know what they are planning but getting a hold of them is proving to be a difficult task." Ssob raised his hand. "Ah, Yes Ssob-kun." Kigai pointed at him. "Taicho, isn't this information supposed to be classified?" 

Kigai smiled. "Ssob-kun, In you i see a special force. One that wishes for a peaceful world." Kigai appeared behind him. "I like that Ssob, the wish for a peaceful world.. and the ability to realize the terrors of the world." He then sighed. "Now, if only you'd become a little more serious. Even i don't act lazy all the time~" Kigai chuckled. "Eh? He knows!?" Ssob blinked. "Come on Ssob-kun. We have hollow to hunt."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

?Taste the power of Vanilla!? roared Ice, a hollow with white armor and purplish skin. He was tall and confident, glowing with power. ?You?re not fit to walk in my presence weakling?? Vanilla looked at himself in the mirror and grinned. His speech was perfected. He walked out of the human house and turned around so he could face the house. ?Wind twister!?

Vanilla waved his hand gently but powerful winds emerged and formed a twister quickly. The twister hit the house and wrecked it, sending wood flying in every direction. Ice smiled, relishing the destruction he caused. He grinned and started looking around for some tasty spirits.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

"You'll need medical attention as well."

Mathias was forced to sit down heavily by the Fourth Seat officer, as many of them rushed about healing Rei. While he was waiting, he retrieved his Zanpakutō from where he kept it in his sleeve and began to stare at it.

That human had done something, had somehow been able to talk with it. And there was more. It was stronger now, much stronger. He'd made it more powerful too. Could Mathias talk with it now? Would it answer him? He sat there, staring into the blade, his own face reflected in the shiny metal. The deeper into it he stared, the less it seemed like it was his face looking back. The reflection was moving. Trying to talk. Mathias couldn't hear anything but this strange nothingness sound. As if, at any moment, it was going to break.

"Tekka-san?"

Mathias jumped, startled out of the mental state he had found himself in. The nurse was looking down at him in equal surprise. "Uhmmm, we'll look after you now."

"Yeah," Mathias agreed absently, looking back into his Zanpakutō. But no movement was to be seen anymore.

~~~

Rán watched from a little way back, munching on a Gillian's remains, as the countless Hollow climbed over one another, each trying to devour as they were being devoured.

Váli, in the middle of the pile, was adopting a defensive strategy. Namely that curled up into a ball of spines, not a single Hollow could touch him. The black field settled around the feeders, and Rán continued to watch. Eventually it changed shape, straightened, and limbs emerged. A mass of spines, like a cloak of thorns, erupted across the Gillian's body, waving in their new existence. And a head with a long tube like nose emerged. A new Gillian was born.

Rán nodded to herself, turned and left. She'd go find something else to eat.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2009)

-Karakura Town- 

Reno looked at the man as hate filled his eyes .  ?How dare you. I don?t even know you and your going to be my bo.? Before Reno could finish his sentence he is abruptly stopped by the man in the prison. Reno?s vision blurs as he tries to keep focus.  ?Boy, don?t patronize me! I?m the reason your even still alive.? As the imprisoned man speaks Reno?s knees get weak an uneasy. Finding it hard to breath Reno grabs at his throat as he falls to his knees. Sweat beads form on Reno?s brow as the man in the bubble stands back up. Looking down on Reno he begins to speak  ?See even an untamed dog like you knows when to lie at the feet of their master.? As he finished he turned from Reno to gaze into the horizon 

The heaviness that seemed to over come Reno?s bodies leaves him. Air easily begins to flow back into his lungs as the light headed feeling leaves him. His jeans rustle as he struggles to get back to his feet.  ?What the hell did you do to me? Who are you? And what do you want with me? The man?s head twist back in his direction as he cuts him a evil glance.  ?Are you stupid boy? I already told you Takahiro. I?m you. I have always been here in this place.? The man says as he turns back around.  ?I was here when your were brought into this retched world and I saved your ass then.? Reno?s eyes widened   as the man continued.  ?I saved your ass when you tried to string yourself up! Face it boy with out me you?d be long dead. Reno stumbles back as he digest all that information. 

He had heard there was complications with his birth, but he didn?t know to what extent. And no one else knew he tried to kill himself. He looks to the man.  ?How can you be me? How?? The man smiles.  ?That is for a future talk boy. Know this though. This is my body and you are just along for the ride.? the mans attetnion is grabbed  by a disturbance outside the world of the living.  ?Already huh? Well boy I think I?ll leave you with this.? as the man spoke he moved his tattered coat and revealed a three tattooed across the same are as Reno. Reno?s eyes widens as he takes a step forward.   He tries to speak but the world around him goes white. When his vision finally readjust he finds himself in front of his base of operations.  A man walks out. ?You okay boss? You have been just standing here for twenty minutes.? Reno looks to the man.  ?I?m fine, call a meeting all available members. Now!?



-Human World-

Marcus pops his neck as he readies his Zanpaktou.  ?Well time to carry on.?  He turns down an alleyway and walks down it. Keeping himself in a defensive manner he looks over every shadow nook and cranny . He couldn?t let his guard down for a moment. A hiss echoes from above catching his attention. Looking up he sees a large snake like Hollow. It had an eerie human like mask. It screeched as it slid down to his level. ?Where isss my boy???   Marcus dodges to the side and blocks  the beast?s tail.   ?Well I guess your mommy.? he says with a grunt as he pushes the Hollow?s tail away.  With a yell Marcus jumps back and parries another stiff tail strike. With a bound he is running  up the adjacent wall followed quickly by the Monstrous Hollow snake. 

A smile crosses Marcus? lips. The Hollow had fallen into the trap almost perfectly. With a springing back flip Marcus leaps from the wall and sinks his blade into the Hollow?s back as he falls back earth ward. The snake Hollow gives a last hiss of pain and regret as it?s soul is purified .  ?I hope you find peace in the Soul Society woman, now go find your boy, he misses you.? Turning around he walks into an open area behind a large commercial building. He is quickly surrounded  by several small Hollow and several larger Hollow. Sweat forms on his head. He knew he had made a mistake walking out into the open.  ?This isn?t the sunset bed and breakfast is it?? Marcus laughs as he pulls his weapon up to a offensive manner.  The Hollow didn?t find Marcus? joke the least bit funny as they roared at him in anger. 

-Huceo Mundo- 

The meal of the Gillian was an great feast for one of Draconis? adopted new size. He released a satisfied belch and rubbed  is slightly extended stomach. Standing he shifts a little and the added size is assimilated into his greater being. With a yawn he decides to look for his next meal.  Reaching out he grabs one of the lower Hollow that also made their home down here. With one bite the squirrel like Hollow slides down the cartoon like mask. Smacking his lips he realized that they were really no longer worth the trouble, but a free meal and a little extra strength was always a good thing especially if he ran into another aware Gillian.  As he walked though the forest he felt a familiarity with it although it was his first time here. A roar catches his attention as he looks up. A large Gillian was looking down on him. What have we here? A little snack?? The Hollow says. 

Draconis? eyes glare. It was another self aware Gillian, not a good thing. With a grunt he rolls back into the brush of the forest narrowly avoiding a large foot that was meant to end him. Bounding up a tree he comes back out into the opening and slams his fist into the Gillian?s head. To the lumbering giants surprise the shot actually hurts and cracks it?s mask. It stumbles back as blood seeps from the injury. ?How dare you!? it roars as it straightens back up.  It charges a Cero. But Draconis had already  anticipated the attack.  With a bound he bounces off the nearest tree destroying it with his Reiatsu. With a powerful leap he is behind his large opponent before it could even react. Opening his mouth a light blue energy forms. The attack is released . It hits the hits the monster?s neck. The full effect of the attack wasn?t felt as it didn?t hit a joint. But it did confuse the Hollow enough that it shot itself with it?s own Cero.

There wasn?t much left of the body after that but Draconis did make a meal of it. Afterwards he continued through the forest eating Hollow here and there as he walked along. Coming across a couple Gillian he had a great idea that may keep him from walking. His cape rustles in his quick movement as he makes his move. Bounding up one of the giants he lands on one of it?s spikes. Slapping it on the neck he hollers up  ?Hey you big dummy you?re my ride now.? The Gillian didn?t take kindly to being slapped or ordered around  by an ant. With a roar it?s tongue shot out toward Draconis. With a sigh Draconis catches the tongue then in one fluid motion he pulls and rips it out of the giant?s head. Then with a bounce he leaps up and spin kicks as hard as he can. The Gillian?s head snaps and breaks right off under the attack. In a flash Draconis shifts back to his normal form and gobbles the Gillian down. With a twitch he returns to the other form he like. The other Gillian roars in confusion as Draconis land  on one of it?s neck spikes.  ?You have a problem walking me around?? 

The Gillian might have been ?dumb? but it wasn?t stupid. With a roar it begins to walk. Draconis shook his head.  ?This is the only way to travel.?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

"Why did he tell me that.." Ssob thought to himself as he walked down the street next to Kigai. "Ssob, It will be your job to handle the lesser hollows so i need you to step up on this one. Realize that the information i told you is a secret and don't tell anyone else." Ssob nodded. "Good." Kigai smiled. _"Sorry Ssob, I don't want to do this to you. But if the enemy is a shinigami.. I need to know if there is anyone i can't trust in my division."_ He didn't turn his gaze away from Ssob._ "You have the same heart as me.. So can i trust you? With current events.. i'm not sure who i can trust... so if this information is somehow leaked to my division..."_ He turned his head away. _"Forgive me Ssob, But if this information is leaked.. i will have our number one suspect._"

Ssob blinked. "You ok Taicho?" He asked. "Yes! never better!" Kigai smiled again._ "Hmm.. Taicho seems down..."_ he rubbed his chin and shook his head. _"Never mind that! i need to stop being afraid and fight with all my ability!! i need to rush head on and slaughter the hollows before they injure anymore innocents!"_ He took off in a big run and headed towards Karakura, passing up even Kigai. _"Heh, Looks like he's all fired up finally."_ Kigai smiled and vanished from sight, Re-appearing next to Kou, Desch and the other captains. "I've got my suspect and planted the seed. Should the information be leaked, I know who would have done it in my division." Kigai spoke to Desch.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

"Real monsters?" Ichidan blinked. "Are you some kind of crazy person? Ain't no such thing as real monsters." Ichidan shook his head and walked past Rio. "No way monsters exist, It's all fairy tail shit. You look at those legends of tailed beasts and shinigami. Reapers who come to take away the souls who wander this earth." He shook his head. "Belivin in that, It's just a waste of time dude." Ichidan took a pair of sunglasses from his jacket and put them on. "The only thing you can believe in in yourself. Believing in anything else, Just makes you look stupid."

Rio smirked, "I would've said the same thing a few days ago," he spins one of his many pens around in his hands, "But whatever, I figured I'd do this alone from the start anyway," he headed out, "I doubt you'd be able to hang with real monsters anyway."

With Saito-

He walks through the streets of the real world, "Shit, I lost everyone!" he then shrugs and continues walking, "Meh, who needs em anyway," he keeps looking around the area, "It'd be nice to find some damn hollows though!" he says tapping on the hilt of his sheathed zanpaktou anxiously.

Almost on cue he heard a growling in the distance, "Hell yea!" he ran forward and turned into an alley way and saw..."A dog..." he glared at it, "Your no hollow..." he said, annoyed at it.

He then felt something wrap around him and pull  him up, "What the-" he looked up to see a massive octopus hollow standing on top of a roof, "But I am!" it slammed the shinigami that it held in it's hands into the wall of the building, "ALRIGHT!" Saito shouted as he got hit into the wall again, "Stupid Shinigami..." the hollow said to himself.

With Kirai-

He stomped around Huceo Mundo in his new body, "This'll take some getting used to..." he said referring to his Gillian form. He spotted a group of other gillians in the distance.

He got closer and grinned, "But this won't..." his mouth began to glow red, "Cero!" he blasted the group of Gillian, taking most of them out, "And don't forget the classics. Inferno Blast!" he shot a blast of fire, larger than his original blasts and it heads straight for the other hollows.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

Rio smirked, "I would've said the same thing a few days ago," he spins one of his many pens around in his hands, "But whatever, I figured I'd do this alone from the start anyway," he headed out, "I doubt you'd be able to hang with real monsters anyway." Ichidan just shook his head. "Whatever." He looked around outside, Nothing new as always. Hands in his pocket, Ichidan made his way back home. "The hell'd he mean real monsters anyway..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Why do i feel like somthin's followin me?" He turned around, noticing a man walking behind him. "OI! I told you! stop followin me!" Ichi shouts. 

"But... You can see me!!" The man grips onto Ichidan's leg and begins to cry. "I haven't had anyone to talk to in so long!!! please!!!" Ichidan began kicking the man's head. "I SAID LET GO!!!" Passers by just looked at him as if he were crazy. "OI! what's your problem!?" Ichi shouts at them. "Mommy? Why's that man kicking the air?" A little boy asks. "Don't worry sweety... he's just on drugs." Ichidan blinked. "The hell!? Can't you see this idiot latching onto my damn leg like a toddler on the first day of school!?"

"I told you!!! no one can see me!!! that's why i'm so excited you can!!!" The man cries out more. "SHUT UP! It's a trick right!? you're all fuckin with me right!?" he ends up freeing himself from the mans grip and walking off in a huff. "Fuckin hidden camera shit i know it." He looks around at the trees. "OI! NEESAMA! I KNOW YOU PUT THEM UP TO THIS! SO DON'T THINK YOU CAN FOOL ME!" He shouts. "What  are you going on about?" A man dressed in a black and white checkered suit with long blond hair asks him.

"Eh? The hell are you?" Ichidan's eyes narrowed. "No one special." He smirked and with a wave of his hand brought a large black tophat with white strip on his head. "Then get the hell out of my way." Ichidan went to walk off but the mans cane blocked him. "My My, It's rude to talk to someone in such a way then walk off without apologizing." Ichidan's eye twitched. "And you should apologize to that young sir you beat up."

Ichidan just grabbed the mans cane. "Don't fuck with me old man." WHACK! Ichi was knocked into the air and landed flat on his rear-end. "W..what the hell!?" The man simply lowered his cane and put both hands on the top. "Now, Now. Such a temper." he raised both arms into the air and shrugged. "I was simply trying to inform you of polite manors within our society." He pointed the cane at him. "It's rude to be impolite you know? We work hard to maintain the worlds balance by being polite to one another."

Ichi just stood up and brushed himself off. "I don't care about the world, i care about me." The suited man lowered his head and smirked. "You see, That's the problem." His monocled right eye seemed to glow. "Not caring about others, That could get you into some trouble.. young one." Ichidan just scoffed. "Whatever old man." He said while turning around. "Oh? Avoiding me now? I'm hurt." The man seemed to chuckle to himself. 

"Being able to see ghosts..." he rubbed his chin. "Perhaps.. He would be a good choice..." The man took out a pad and a feather pen, wrote down something quickly and put both objects away. "Now then! Time to help aid the fallen!" he laughed as he walked over to the beaten up spirit. "The hell is that guys problem." Ichi grumbled to himself, looking back at him helping out the freak. "Guess freaks gotta stick together." 

FWOOWSH!!! A man in black ran passed him. "Eh? what was that? some Otaku?" FWOOOSH!!! two girls in black ran passed. "Eh? More of em?" He turned his head. "Huff...huff...huff..." A red haired man carrying a sword coughed. "I... I almost... caught..up..." He rested his hands on his knees and breathed hard. "Oi, There some kinda convention or somethin?" Ichidan walked over to the man in black.

"EH!? YOU CAN SEE ME!?" Ssob stepped back in shock. "Uhh.. yeah.. you know carryin swords is illegal right." Ichidan commented. "Ah, Um.. You see..." Ssob rubbed the back of his head. "Uuhh... Well....." He rubbed his chin now. "Uuuummmmmmuuuu...." His ears began to blow steam. "Don't think if it hurts moron!" Ichidan smacked Ssob over the head. "OW!" Ssob rubs the bump that formed.

"Who are you anyway?" The punk looked down on the shinigami. "Ssob, Ssob B. Uggy." Ichi blinked. "What's the B stand for?" Ssob just shrugged. "I,unno... it's just my name." WHACK! "That's what i'm sayin! its your name so you should know what it means!" Ssob rubbed the second bump on his head. "look! it's just my name! i don't know what it means!!! now i have to go! there's work to be done!!!" 

Ssob stands up and tries to run off but Ichi grabs him by the belt. "So what? are you like with the government or something?" He asked. "Ah.. well.. um... you could say that..." He laughed nervously. "So.. you're on some like... government mission?" Ssob nodded. "Hehe... You know.. I've always wanted to meet a government agent... You see, I have a problem with some of these laws." 

He cracked his knuckles. "HE WANTS TO BEAT ME UP!!!" Ssob thinks to himself. "Ah, Hey look!!! a women taking off her top!!" Ssob points. "Eh? really?" Ichidan quickly turns his head as Ssob takes off running. "OI!!! YOU BASTARD!!!" Ichidan quickly chases after him. "I'LL SHOW YOU BASTARDS!!! MAKIN LAWS ABOUT IT BEIN ILLEGAL TO BEAT UP PEOPLE!!" Ssob turned around. "WHAT KIND OF PERSON IS AGAINST THAT LAW!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 15, 2009)

Kioshi along with the other members of his new division passed through the gate on their way to the human world. This would be Kioshi first mission and first trip to the human world so he knew he had to impress. Since he was transferred over to the 13th division for the accident he caused he knew he would have to pull his weight around twice as hard in defeating the hollows in the human world in order to pay off his debt.

"I shouldn't have to pay off a thing" he thought to himself arms crossed as a member of the 13th division was pulling him along side the rest of the group so he wouldn't lag behind. "I know I beat them up and everything, but don't they know they insulted my honor by calling me a girl? I thought people would be able to understand this." His ranting to himself was interrupted as a bright light shone and they came to a sudden stop.

"The human world" a shinigami spoke as they looked around taking her their surrondings and then prepared for their mission.

Kioshi snatched his collar from the man holding him as he looked around taking in the sights around him. 

"So this is the human world huh?" Short, tall, big and small seemed to be how the buildings in the human world were made. He wished he could stay around longer, but now wasn't the time for sight seeing he had a mission and he would be damned if he was going to distract himself from the task at hand. Kioshi and the other shinigami converse about themsevles and decided to split up to cover more ground. Kioshi was given the task (more like ordered) to start his search down a dank alleway a few meters from where he was.

"Graaah" Kioshi growled out as he shook his head. "I get the feeling this is going to be one long ass day" he spoke to himself as he began walking toward his destination. Unbeknowst to Kioshi bright red eyes shone through the building behind him giving off a sinister laugh and as quickly as they appeared the eyes vanished with it's ghostly laught in tow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

With Rio-

"Well now that that little distraction is over with, it's time to get back to work," he starts running through the streets, insearch of hollows. 

Saito vs Octo-Hollow-

The hollow slams Saito into another wall, "What's wrong with you?" it asks him, "It's about time I found a hollow! And you've got some fight in you," he manages to draw his zanpaktou and stab it into the tentacle.

With this he escapes and holds his weapon out in a ready position, "Alright, bring it!" he leaps into the air and slashes at the creature. However spikes formed out of the end of his tentacles and he used them to block the attack.

He then used one of his free tentacles to stab Saito in the stomach, "You'll have to do better!" he swings his weapon down and it slices the end of the tentacle off.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

With D.oggy-

He had learned to manipulate his form, being able to walk on all fours. "It's dog like.. almost like my old form.." He thought to himself, His body was still big, less bulky now. Most of his excess weight was driven to his tail. "I should have no trouble with the Gillian now." He grinned. "Time for the hunt!!!" The dog hollow took off running through the sands of hueco mundo. His massive body thundering across the ground, smaller hollows ducking and running from the presence. 

"GRAAH!!!!" D.Oggy jumped into the air, There was a group of stray gillian walking about, He made the first move and took one of them too the ground. Despite their lack of intelligence the gillian can still fight. One of them reaches out to grab D.oggy. "DEMON HOWL!" The dog hollow responds by blowing it's arm off. "GRAAAH!!!" the hollow steps back and grabs it's shoulder.

D.Oggy bit down on the hollow beneath him and torn out a chunk of it's neck. The hollows around him reacted by charging up cero's to stop him. "Hehehe..." The dog like gillian just chuckled as his body gathered up energy and released a blinding flash. The gillain had no idea where to aim and simply ended up hitting themselves. 

"Now it seems all that's left is for me to feast." D.oggy grinned as he looked at the downed hollow. It wasn't a difficult battle but it was a great reward.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

Reno walks down the long corridor that was the entrance to his gang’s hideout. Preceding him was the gang member that he had ordered to call the meeting. The blood that stained his cloths was now dried and cracking. His hands was stuffed in his pockets while a sadistic grin was spread across his lips.  His encounter with ’him’ had left Takahiro a changed person. At first he was hesitant that the man he had meet was him or even a part of him, but it made sense.  His tongue rubbed across his bottom lip as he hears a commotion in the next room. He had some changes he was about to instill in his gang, a new way to take hold of this city’s underworld. The door knob twist as Reno gets within earshot range. The large man that had disposed of the body opens the door as he steps out into the corridor.

With a  bow he allows his boss into the room. The large space was illuminated fully. Around several tables sat the entirety of the Broken Sword. Fresh recruits, known as ’Meat’ sat in the far back while Officers and enforcers sat closer to the front of the room. Setting the closest to Reno was his inner circle a group of five men known as the Heika-go (the five blades) they were the generals of the outfit and handed down the orders that Reno himself handed down. The Room was in clamor as Reno speaking directly to everyone was a rarity, it was just good fortune that the whole gang was here. The sadistic smile never drops from Reno’s lips as he made his way to the center of the room. Pulling his left hand from his pocket and bringing it to his face he clears his throat .    

 “Soldiers, we are about to go through a major overall.” Reno begins as he stuffs his left hand back into his pocket.  “The way we have been doing things have gotten us pretty far. But it’s not enough.” He says as he starts to pace the grounds as his stern gaze falls over his whole gang.  “Along with moving from this dump, we’re initiating new protocol. No longer will we not kill any rival gang members. I don’t care if they avoid you. If you see a rival gang you are to kill them, no questions. No mercy. And use any means necessary.”  Reno says.  One of the senior members stands and slams his hands on the table. “What are you trying to turn us into? A pack of wild dogs?” Reno’s eyes narrow on the man. With a motion he signals for the man to walk up and take the floor with him. As the man more then happily obliges Reno speaks.  “So, you don’t think my new policies are in the best interest of the group I started?” 

The man pauses, but quickly regains his resolve. “Yes, I think if you are wanting to destroy the very principles you founded this gang, you are no longer fit to run it.” Reno breaks into a fit of laughter as he slaps his knee. Tears form in his eyes he laughs so hard. But abruptly he stops laughing and grabs the man by his throat. Wiping the tears from his eyes with his free hand he lets out a couple short laughs.  “So your telling me, that I’m not fit to leave is that right.” the man struggles to breath much less talk as his face turns red from the vice like grip Reno had him in.  “I see, you have nothing to say to defend yourself…” Reno says with a draw. With a flick of his wrist a snap is heard as the body goes limb. That smile, never dropping from his features, gets wider as he drops the body to the ground.  “Anyone else want to fill his shoes?” the room grows silent as the body is drug away by the large man that once stood at the door.  “Perfect, now that I have your undivided attention, I’m also initiating a name change on the gang, from this day forward we will be known as the Renegades of Apocalypse.” Reno says as the smile drops back to it’s normal range. A gang member stands in the back, with a nod Reno acknowledges him to speak, “Sir, if you don’t mind the question. Why Renegades of Apocalypse?” Reno nodes that motions for the man to sit.

 “Simply put, it’s because we are Renegades and I plan on bringing the Apocalypse down on our enemies and this little town. It’s a new ball game and no one will escape our grasp.” 

-With Marcus-

His right  hand clutches the handle of his Zanpaktou hard as he eyes down the many Hollow around him. Sweat beads on his forehead as he tries to take a step back. The Hollow instinctively knew he was trying to position himself in a better location. With a roar they let him know that he wasn’t going anywhere with out a fight. Two of the smaller Hollow zoom in from both the left and right side of him. Their claws were primed and ready to tear into his flesh.  Marks steps to his side and swings out with his blade. He catches the Hollow in the left with bottom of his foot as his Zanpaktou cut into the Hollow on the right. Spinning around he drags his sword through the Hollow and out the other side. Dark blood paints the walls of the alley red as Marcus twit his ankle pushing the other attacking Hollow into a wall. Sparks fly as Marcus’ Zanpaktou skims the wall and bisects the Hollow.    

As the Hollow he kill purify he is rushed by three more. Two small and a large. Avoiding a claw that was meant for his head he rolls behind the larger Hollow while his blade Kills the small Hollow on the left. Bouncing back to his feet he takes several small hops back. A mistake on his part. A solid fist catches Marcus in the back as he gets to close to another of the lager Hollow. Stumbling forward he is grabbed by the large Hollow that had attacked him earlier. Marcus’ uniform rustles as the monster picks him up and spins in place. With a heave Marcus is tossed hard to the left of the battle field. Hitting a wall the air in his lungs is forced out. With a gasp he hits the ground as blood seeps from the corners of his mouth.  There was no time to rest and little to recover as he is assaulted by the smaller Hollow. With a grunt Marcus falls to the left just missing the attack that was meant for him.

With a solid kick Marcus rips the Hollow’s head off from the eye holes up. Blood paints the air a dark shade of red as the body slumps to the ground. Pulling himself back to his feet he slings his blade to the side slicing into the dead Hollow purifying it.  “If your going to talk to me sword, right now would be a real good opportunity.” Marcus says to his Zanpaktou as he rubs his ribs. His Zanpaktou doesn’t even try to respond. A few moments pass, and the large Hollow was done standing around. Marcus shakes his head as the beast roars.  “Maybe next time.” Marcus says as he steps forward. The Hollow takes this as a challenge and charges forward. Marcus only shakes his head as the beast gets near.  Stepping to the left Marcus grabs the monster’s outstretched arm. Then with  a twisting motion Marcus spins behind the Hollow and pulls it’s arm up behind it snapping it in three places. The Hollow roars from the pain as Marcus shoves his Zanpakrou up the length of the Hollows spine. With a pull and a release Marcus turns back to the other Hollow.

 “Five down, two to go.” Marcus says with a smile as the large Hollow behind him slumps to it’s knees and  fades into Spiritual Particles. The last of the large Hollow takes a step back, it realizes that this wasn’t going to be an easy kill. Throwing it’s head back it mouth opens wide as it releases a large powerful howl. Above Marcus hears rustling as three more large Hollow fall to ground  level from the roof. Bringing his left hand up to his head he rubs down from the bridge of his nose to the bottom of his chin.  “Back up? You got to be kidding me!” Marcus groans as he pulls his Zanpaktou back up in a offensive manner.

-Huceo Mundo-

Draconis sat on the Gillian he was riding. It looked as if they weren’t going to bump into any Gillian in a while. With a pat on Gillian’s neck Draconis stood up.  “Take us up to the desert, maybe we’ll find something up there.” Draconis grumbled as he propped up on the Gillian’s neck. The monster nosily roared as it understood perfectly what was wanted of it. Reaching out with one of it’s great clawed hands it tears at the fabric of space. A large split tears from the top of the forest to the ground that lay below it. On the surface in the waste land large white fingers tear into reality and the background parts as the large Gillian rips a hole large enough to fit through. With another roar the Gillian steps into the deserts of Huceo Mundo.

It’s large white boot whips up a current of sand that blow smaller Hollow way. Draconis just rubbed his forehead, he wished that the big dumb brute wasn’t so noise. It’s hard to sneak up on things when the Hollow your with won’t be quite. Shaking his head he points to the west.  “Go that way, I feel a strong Reiatsu in that direction.” Draconis mumbles as he sets back down on the large spike. The Gillian roars again to acknowledge the order given. Draconis just sighs as the Gillian completely steps out of the dimensional tear. It closes behind the two as the big behemoth lumbers off in the direction pointed to him .


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

With Ichidan-

"COME ON!!! WHAT'S A GOVERNMENT GUY DOING HERE!!!" Ichidan followed SSob closely. "NOTHING THAT YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT!!!!" Ssob cries out as he tries to get away from the crazed human. _"Damn it! how can he even see me!? this isn't normal! and his hair! it's scary! he's dressed like a gang member!" _Before Ssob realizes it, he slams into Ereki's back and the two end up tumbling over one another until Ssob's head is buried firmly in her chest and his hands somewhere down her shirt. 

"P...p...pervert..." Ereki's eye twitches and her face turns red. "Ah.. sorry..." Ssob pushes himself up, however his hand is still in Ereki's shirt and still pressing against her breast. "Remove it... or i'll remove it for you..." You could almost see the hate in her eyes. "RIGHT SORRY!!!" Ssob quickly pulled away and curled up in a ball behind Kou. "AH! there you are! you damn government assholes!"

Ichidan walks over to Ssob. "TELL ME WHAT YER GONNA DO ABOUT THAT LAW!!!" he shouts. "I CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!!" Ssob shouts. "OI! just who the hell are you!?" Ereki walks over to Ichidan and grabs him by the collar. "Wow, you've got a big chest." Ichi blinks. "PERVERT!" a swift kick to the family Jewels and Ichidan was down.

"Wah!!! EREKI!!! YOU CAN'T HIT HUMANS!!!" Ssob stands up and shouts. "So what? He's annoying and he wont-" Ichidan stood up and kicked the small of Ereki's back, knocking her into a trashcan. "BITCH! how dare you kick a man in his most sensitive of areas!" He grumbles at her. "What kind of man hits a women!?" Ereki jumps up and tries to punch Ichidan, but Kuzusu stops her.

"Come on, There's a group of then up ahead, we should worry more about them then him." He smiled. "Tch, Fine." Ereki pulls her fist back and vanishes from sight. "E..eh!?" Ichi blinks, soon the two others vanish, leaving only Ssob. "H..how did they just disappear!? is iot like some kind of cloaking technology!?" Ssob blinked. "Yeah... sure.. we'll go with that."

Before Ichi can ask his Next question, Ssob used a kiddou spell to put him to sleep. "Now i can get out of here!" the shinigami cheers and rushes off, leaving the human punk and gang member in the middle of an alley way. Fast asleep..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Why did he tell me that.." Ssob thought to himself as he walked down the street next to Kigai. "Ssob, It will be your job to handle the lesser hollows so i need you to step up on this one. Realize that the information i told you is a secret and don't tell anyone else." Ssob nodded. "Good." Kigai smiled. _"Sorry Ssob, I don't want to do this to you. But if the enemy is a shinigami.. I need to know if there is anyone i can't trust in my division."_ He didn't turn his gaze away from Ssob._ "You have the same heart as me.. So can i trust you? With current events.. i'm not sure who i can trust... so if this information is somehow leaked to my division..."_ He turned his head away. _"Forgive me Ssob, But if this information is leaked.. i will have our number one suspect._"
> 
> Ssob blinked. "You ok Taicho?" He asked. "Yes! never better!" Kigai smiled again._ "Hmm.. Taicho seems down..."_ he rubbed his chin and shook his head. _"Never mind that! i need to stop being afraid and fight with all my ability!! i need to rush head on and slaughter the hollows before they injure anymore innocents!"_ He took off in a big run and headed towards Karakura, passing up even Kigai. _"Heh, Looks like he's all fired up finally."_ Kigai smiled and vanished from sight, Re-appearing next to Kou, Desch and the other captains. "I've got my suspect and planted the seed. Should the information be leaked, I know who would have done it in my division." Kigai spoke to Desch.



"I'll trust your judgment in overseeing your division, Sou-Taichou," Dechs acknowledged him, watching the Second, Third, Seventh and Thirteenth Captains leave back for Seireitei, "but I'd prefer if you must test, to keep it totally within your division. Rumours will run rampant enough in Soul Society as it is about this, but if anything gets out that a Captain is suspected, we'll be crippled."

A small black piece of paper Dechs was holding suddenly twisted, and turned white, except for the words which suddenly appeared on it. Dechs quickly scanned the note, before a flush of his Reiatsu turned it black again.

"I must excuse myself," Dechs bowed to Kigai, before rapidly turning and opening a Spirit Gate, "New information must be followed through with expediency."

And with that, Dechs was gone.

~~~

"At this hour?" Jackson growled as he looked up from the lounge he was lazing on, his penance beard already in midgrowth. He'd lost the motivation for everything now. And it was all that damn kid's fault.

When Jackson opened the door, the first thing he did was exclaim "speak of the devil!"

The second was punch Tobias in the face and shut the door on him.

Tobias, for his part, was expecting that to happen. Grimly, he stood back up and knocked again.

"Go away!" the voice yelled through the door.

"I need you to teach me!" Tobias yelled back.

"Shut the fuck up, people are trying to sleep!" someone from the next building over yelled.

Jackson pulled his door open, grabbed Tobias by the collar and pulled him inside the building, throwing him into the couch he had been sitting on. He stood there glowering at Tobias.

"I got attacked by Nathan," Tobias pulled himself up, and looked at Jackson, "he was one of them. One of those Hollow."

Jackson continued to stare at Tobias.

"I was saved by someone. Two someones. They wore these weird black robes and carried swords."

"Shinigami," Jackson muttered, "They're the proper hunters of Hollow. Humans aren't supposed to have powers after all."

"If Nathan became a Hollow, won't the others will as well? They'll come after me."

"Is that my problem?" Jackson continued to glower at Tobias, "Your idiocy cost me my daughter. What more should I care about concerning you?"

"Teach me to control metal like you do, old man," Tobias fell to the floor, bowing before Jackson, "If these creatures are going to come after me, I can't hope a Shinigami will show up every time. I need to be able to put them to rest myself. Your daughter deserves that much!"

"Ugh," Jackson paused, the kid had him there. His bitterness was childish, it wasn't as if Tobias had known the danger. But he couldn't just shelve it aside. Dammit. "Fine."

Tobias looked up, light on his face. He'd done it. He'd convinced him.

"But I'm not going to go easy on you. Not in any semblance of the word."

"Got it boss," Tobias saluted. Jackson sighed, and got ready for a long night.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

"I'll trust your judgment in overseeing your division, Sou-Taichou," Dechs acknowledged him, watching the Second, Third, Seventh and Thirteenth Captains leave back for Seireitei, "but I'd prefer if you must test, to keep it totally within your division. Rumours will run rampant enough in Soul Society as it is about this, but if anything gets out that a Captain is suspected, we'll be crippled."

"I would never mention a captain as being a suspect Desch-kun." Kigai smiled. "And fear not, My tests will be kept within my division only. I will refrain from handling any other captains division. They can take the situation as they see fit... and i trust you to stop any rumors."


"I must excuse myself," Dechs bowed to Kigai, before rapidly turning and opening a Spirit Gate, "New information must be followed through with expediency."And with that, Dechs was gone. "Ah.. i see... Goodbye then." Kigai waved his hand, slowly realizing he was the only captain left in the real world. "Ah... wait..." He turned around. "Weren't we supposed to work on the stronger hollows...?"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 15, 2009)

"Dark, damp and  most likely dangerous. These are the 3 D's" Kioshi spoke to no one in particular as he made his way down this rather long alleway. It wasn't really all that scary infact he found the situation he was in quite amusing. It reminded him of one of those cheesy teen-horror flicks where the dumb blond gets mad at her boyfriend and runs off or makes a wrong turn which leads her to a dead end.

A dark silhouette moving undetected speed across a wall near Kioshi and a loud thump echoed. The blond haired man stopped in his tracks staring straight ahead before bending down to pick up his book that fell from the inside of his robe.

"Eh.....Why did I bring this along?" He questioned himself putting the book back inside his robe and began walking again. 

Drops of water could be heared splashing in the puddles beneath the source of the falling water. Followed by a loud howling noise that Kioshi shrugged off figuring it must be the wind making all the noise. A large black shadow silently walked behind Kioshi not making a single sound. Slowly it two eyes opened up showing off it bright red pupils the color of blood. A large insect like claw appeared above an unsuspecting Kioshi who had yet to notice anything.

"DIE.....SHINIGAMIIIII!" The hollow bellowed out bringing down his claw with the thought of killing Kioshi with one clean blow. In the moment between the cry of the hollow and the impact from it's blow Kioshi managed to do an evasive roll out of the way and run behind the beast. As the smoke cleared the beast had a devilsh smirk on it's face thinking his attack was a sucess.

"Hehehehe" the hollow began to laugh "Such a pathetic shinigam-ARRG!" The hollow screamed out in pain as it felt it's shoulder separating from it's body. The beast doubled back seeing a small flash of light comming off of a steel object and barely managed to dodge.

"You thought that would work?" Kioshi stood holding the handle of his Nodachi in his right hand while having his left palm open on top of the hilt. "I picked up your presence when you ran by me that first time. You did pretty good in hiding yourself, but you got to cocky when running directly by me" Kioshi stated as he prepared for another strike this one to cut the beast down the middle.

His attack was deflected suddenly pushing him back. Kioshi skidded to a stop now seeing 2 pairs of eyes instead of one. It was like Kioshi was seeing double as the other beast showed itself. Kioshi gave a sigh and braced himself again, but this time the newly arrived oppoent was the one to make the first move.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

With Ichidan-

"ANIKI!!!!" Two men walking past the alley shout as they rush over to Ichidan's body. "ANIKI!! WAKE UP!!" they both have slicked back hair with leather jackets and pants, on their backs are the image of a black rose. "Aniki!!" One of the men wearing a mask shouts. "Oi... shut up..." Ichidan rubs his head and stands up. "Ah! wait happened Aniki!!!" the men shout again. "Please stop shouting." Ichidan digs at his ear with his pinky. "Ah... sorry..." they both speak in a quite voice.

"I was following some government guys when i passed out." He rubbed his chin. "I bet it was that Ryuu asshole. He probably got all pissy because i beat up his gang." The two men step back. "Aniki! you need to stop being so reckless! they had thirty men!!" Ichidan waved them off and walked out of the alleyway. "They only had thirty, that's the point. It'll take more then that to slow me down." The two men quickly rush after him and follow behind Ichi.

"Aniki, Are you going to go to the meeting?" Ichi rubs his chin. "Eh? I haven't decided. I don't think our division needs to worry about it."  He yawned. "But... We're discussing going to war with the Twisted Sun gang!" Ichidan stopped in his tracks, slowly he turned around with a bright gleam in his eyes. "OH?" He smiled. "AH! You have that, "I can use this to become boss" Look on your face!" Ichidan's smile slowly faded and he placed his hands on the two mens shoulders.

"Now. now. why would i want to ever wish harm to our boss?" He smiled. "Aniki.. you are a bad liar." Ichidan turned around. "Now! we shall go to the meeting! Call the entire division and have them meet up with me at the meeting place!" He marched forward. "do you even know where the meeting place is?" they both asked. "Same place it always is. Boss don't change." He waved them off. "Ah.. That's true..." The two men rub their chins. "WAIT! We gotta hurry!!!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

Rastarious sighed, as he slid the newly repaired door to his personal quarters open. Only a few hours ago he had been discussing how he wasn't fit for times of peace, and now he was wishing for them to come again more than anything.

Rastarious had spent time with each of the Captains here, not one he hadn't taken the time to train with. He knew and trusted them all. Yet he knew the Shinigami of Seireitei as well. If someone on the inside was capable of doing this, it had to be someone of a Captain's power. And Rastarious knew all those people.

He wondered if he'd made a mistake anywhere, as he fell asleep once more.

~~~

R?n and V?li were easily able to tear through hordes of nameless Gillian, R?n's lashing tail throwing waves of fire into her foes while V?li, finally with great size and power, could tear through an opponent with a single hand, his body covered in the serrated and wickedly sharp quills.

When a self-aware Gillian appeared from the crop, roaring at them, the two roared back. And the twin flashes of red light - both having developed their cero - instantly burned the Gillian to ash.

R?n usually wasn't the type to hunt alone, but this wasn't a usual body for her. And if she was going to trust anyone, it would be V?li.

So the two continued on, through the underworld of Hueco Mundo, devouring all in their path. Instigating the beginnings of a new form inside their core.

~~~

A small portal fluctuated slightly above the sands of the upper Hollow world. A completely white shape dropped out of it, hitting the sand with a dull 'plop' sound. It spasmed for a while, its limbs flailing in all directions, before it finally reigned in enough control to push itself up to a stand.

It's one eye, in the middle of its forehead, rolled madly, taking in its surroundings. It was an emaciated beast, tall and gangly, its jaw stretched wide, the faint outline of a skeleton beneath its taut skin and a permanent scream etched onto its face. But it would serve its purposes.

_"Ugh,"_ the cycloptic creature shook its head, trying to get the sounds out. _"This thing is disgusting."_

_"Nevertheless,"_ a second, male, voice, countered, _"It will serve our immediate purposes efficiently and admirably. We need only watch."_

A sharp blast of electricity coursed through the creature's body, and it took off at a sprint, racing across the sands, searching for prey. Through its single eye, this world was being watched, and studied.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2009)

With Ichidan-

Ichidan and his fraction soon assembled at an abandoned apartment building. The building had been serving as the black rose's gang for the past two years. "Seems that the stems haven't shown up yet." Ichidan looked around at all the gang members. "Odd... their men are here..." The masked man from before rubs his chin. "You sure, Dochiro?" The masked man nods. "Yeah, I remember each members fraction pretty good." He smirked. "Ah, I don't..." The other man laughed. "Koshima. That's not good." Dochiro blinked. "Eh? Why?"

Ichidan just sighed. "So basically, their men are here, so they are here?" The two men nod. "Good, It'd suck for me to be the only one here." Ichidan smirked and walked forward towards a large door marked "KING SUITE" He turned to Dochiro and Koshima. "You and the boys stick out here with the rest of your buddies." He ordered. "Yes Aniki!" the two salute and turn around to forty other men. "Ichidan-Aniki has ordered us to stick out here!" The two shout. 

"Yes! Aniki's!" The men salute back. "I wonder why i picked them sometimes...." Ichidan slapped his forehead before opening the door. "You're late Ichidan." A man wearing a torn leather jacket with a skull on it smirked. His hair was spike in a segmented green mohawk. His face covered in more piercings then  a porcupines victim. "Sorry, your mom was a bit needy tonight." 

Ichidan smirked. "You son of a bitch!" The man jumped up. "Donsu!" A man dressed in white leather with long coattails and a dr's mask jumps up and grabs him. "Stop this! He's doing it to get on your nerves!" His hair was combed up and into a cone shape. "I.. I know... Than's Hando." He took a deep breath and sat down. "Testy." Ichidan stuffed his hands in his pockets and dropped down in a chair.

There was a total of eight men in the room. Ichidan, The third division general of the Black Rose Gang. Donsu, The fourth division general, Hando, The second division general. There was also the other two Generals, Ikeada; A man who dresses in purple leather full suits with a purple mask over his face and a shaved head. He is the fifth divisions general. The final general however is a bit more special.

He is Nogana, The first division General who dresses in a formal black suit and tie. He has long flowing blond hair and wears black gloves at all times. The final three members, The boss of the gang, Hanatasu Ishimatsu, He has short black hair spiked upward with a white suit, black undershirt and black gloves. He has a small red handkerchief kept in his pocket at all times.

Next to him are his right and left hand men, Hanatsu Matsunen and Hanatsu Ishiren. His older twin brothers, Both men have a black suit with white shirt and white gloves. They both have long black hair tied back in a pony tail and wear sunglasses at all times.

"It's nice we could meet all at one time finally." Ishimatsu started the meeting. "As you all know the twisted sun gang has begun to move in on our territory." Ichidan just yawned. "Ittai, I would refrain from doing this. The Twisted sun gang is heaviest in the area you control." Ichidan just waved the boss off. "I beat up thirty of those punks this morning before you ever called this meeting. I don't see what the deal is." 

Ishimatsu shook his head. "They number in the hundreds, A mere 30 is a drop in the hat. We have far less man power then the twisted sun gang so i would advise no longer trying to raise conflict before you fully understand the situation." Ichidan's eye twitched. "What's to understand? They challenged me trying to take over my sector. I beat them up fair and square and left them a blooding crying heap. If their boss has a problem with that he should punish his men first."

Ishimatsu shook his head. "You fail to see the full picture." He commented. "Not true, Obviously beating them up will anger the TS members already in  my area, this hate will cause them to lash out once again. When they do i can use their illusion of catching me off guard and crush them without mercy. I have already thought it through and considering their past attacks they'll pull somthin like this."

Ishimatsu raised an eyebrow. "Oh? So you did understand the situation. Ittai-san it scares me that i have underestimated you so... Perhaps i should be watching my back closely." He shot Ichi a mean glance. "Wouldn't be a bad idea." Ichidan grinned. "DAMN IT! show some respect to the boss you bastard!" Donsu shouted at him. "SHUT UP!" ichidan shouted back. "I'm sick of your damn mouth." He turned his head away from Donsu.

"WHAT WAS THAT!?" Donsu grabs Ichidan by the collar. "Oi, Let go of me or i'll punch your ass to the moon." The mohawked man just smirked. "I'd love to see you try you asshole!!!" Outside, the men could all hear the argument going on inside the room. "Sigh.. they can never get along can the-" Before the man could finish, Donsu flies out of the room, the door going with him.

"D...DONSU!!!" his men rush to his side but he's out cold. "I warned you." Ichidan stood at the doorway, holding up a single fist. "W..with.. with a single punch!?" Hando's eyes widened. "S..such power..." Ishimatsu and his two borther's try to hide their shock. "I'll end this problem myself." Ichidan steps out of the room and snaps his fingers.

"Move out men! the third division is going to crush the Twisted Sun gang!" The men all salute and follow behind Ichidan as he marches out of the building. "Sir! you can't be thinking of letting them go on their own!" Hando turns to the boss. "I... I'm not sure i would be able to stop him..."


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oohakari hunted the weak group of soul reaper from 8 meters away, stalking them silently and waited for them to come into a corner and then he would trap them, as such. Why he loved taking soul reaper souls? Not even he himself knows. The soul reapers stopped abruptly. Then one looked around in a questionably confused face. 'Good they're lost, they make these too easy." Oohakari then took a very deep breath and exhaled green gas that surrounded his prey, and they went stiff. At first it seemed as if they were just in an awkward situation and they were stuck between a rock and a hard place but it began to seem aparant that they weren't going to move anytime soon.He walked to them in a slow fashion. They watched in terror as he devoured they're souls one at a time until he came to the very last and came close enough to him so that they were staring into each other's eyes and said "Human, tell your friends about this, tell the society about this, and most of all tell it to your bastard leader!" and left the soul reaper to his half hour of simply standing there.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 17, 2009)

"Aniki! are you sure we can handle the Twisted sun gang!?" Koshima asked him. "I don't see why not." Ichidan kicked open the front door to the building. "We've got the man power to do it. They might have more numbers but we have more skill. I'll kick all their ass's and we'll sort things out later!" He laughed and walked onward proudly. On his march through town, in the middle of the street, There stood a large number of men in various gang clothing styles.

"Oh?" Ichidan smirked, Every single member had a twisted metal sun on their jacket. "I guess we know who you are." He looked around and began to count. "Two hundred this time?" Doshiro turned to Koshima. "How many men do we have?" He asked. "About forty." Koshima and Doshiro sighed. "Let's see... I can handle at least fifty on my own." Ichidan held up a finger. "So, That leaves 150 for you guys, if you each take out four... that's 156... so.. take out four each!" 

A large man at the head of the group smirked. His body seemed to be like stone, The muscles chiseled into him. "You think we'll let you pass?" He wore a bandana on his head, sunglasses over his eyes and had a thick beard. "No." Ichidan cracks his knuckles. "I think i'm going to beat the crap out of you until i get through!" He raised his hand. "LET'S GO!!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 21, 2009)

The clash of steel could be heared ringing throughout the alleway where the hollows and a lone shinigami were fighting. Kioshi was immediately forced on the defensive as the newly arrived hollow attempted to blitzed him and force him into a corner. It's large claw came in a vertical slice trying to cut Kioshi in half who managed to to manuever his sword in time just to deflect the blow. The force and power behind it was enough to send Kioshi skidding back and almost falling. He stared at the two oppoents infront of him breathing heavily.

"Ah...ah....this is....just my....luck" he panted as he tried to catch his breath. His break was cut short as the new hollow appeared behind him trying to cut his head off. Kioshi barely managed to dodge and before he could react he was met with a forceful kick sending him through a building. Upon exiting Kioshi fell to the ground skidding across the concrete until he came to a stop by a nearby park. A wobbling Kioshi stood up with support from a nearby tree and locking eye with his oppoents who seemd to have just shown up.

They both gave a sadistic smirk matching the shining glow of the red eyes. _"What is your name shinigami? We would like the name of out meal before we slaughter it"_ The hollow with the severed arm spoke. The other hollow slowly began to advance _"My name is Superme Mantis while the other is my brother VanDes Mantis"_ the hollow spoke.

Kioshi regained his composure as he continued to lock gazes with the advancing hollow. _"I won't be able to beat them with swordmanship alone"_ Kioshi began to think to himself. He unsheathed his katana from his side and held both it and his nodachi  horizontally with the it alongside his arms in a reverse grip.

"I am Kioshi! Unseated officer of the 2nd...ugh 13th division!" Kioshi screamed before engaging his enemies head on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2009)

"Healed already? Well, go on."

Mathias smiled, clutching his Zanpakutō and heading back to the world gate. Back to work.

~~~

Tobias sighed, feeling his body tire. Jackson had spent a few hours telling him everything about the spiritual world, and the overload of information alone had given Tobias a headache. When he'd asked how Jackson knew all this though, he was waved off.

So now Tobias was sitting out under the last light of the night, trying to break a small sheet of metal he'd been given without touching it. It was hard.

"Tobias, right?"

Tobias looked up in surprise at the brown haired man who had silently appeared before him. "How'd you know?" he asked.

"Your old man told me," the Shinigami thumbed back to the house.

"Not my old man," Tobias shook his head, "He's just the only one I know who has power like me."

"Huh." Mathias sat next to Tobias for a while, studying the flow of his Reiatsu. It was completely untempered, but the roughness was what seemed to react to the metal so well. "My name's Mathias," he looked over to the human, "Mathias Tekka."

"Tobias Leyadin," was the reply.

The two sat in silence for a while longer. Mathias had forced his body to look healthy, but he didn't think he'd be worth it against a Hollow. He was better off here. Besides...

"Hey, before, you said you could hear my sword's voice," Mathias stood up, holding out the Tantō knife, "If you still can, could you ask it what its name is?"

"Its name?" Tobias recalled a certain lesson from Jackson. "Zanpakutō," he spoke aloud, "Right, its name."

"You know?"

"Jackson knew."

Mathias spent a few moments wondering, as Tobias took the knife, just who, or what, this Jackson was.

Tobias heard the voice as soon as he held the weapon.

_No. Definitely not. You are not my master, and even then, I have to be earned. Put me down. Now._

And the blade, completely out of Tobias's control, slipped from his hand and hit the ground. "He didn't like your idea," Tobias shrugged. Mathias sighed and picked the knife up.

"Worth a try," he muttered. "Hey, it was nice meeting you. But I've gotta go."

Mathias seemed twitchy, and Tobais waved him off. The Shinigami rapidly left. When he turned his attention back to the metal sheet, to his surprise his own power had undone it already. Would wonders never cease.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2009)

With a quick burst forward, Ichidan charges without fear! "Heh." The large man grinned. "You think this is the full force of the twisted metal gang!" He began to chuckle. "I don't care!" Ichidan grinned, his goal was the big man. "I'll just assume you hold a high rank and be happy with beating the crap from you!" As he gets closer, the man points forward and the Twisted Sun pirates charge. 

"Should we attack?" Koshima turns to Donsu. "Uhhh..." Donsu rubs the back of his head. "I guess...  Aniki seems kinda adamant about it..." He blinks as he watches Ichidan viciously pummel the men coming towards him. "But i'm afraid he'll hit us if we get to close...." Koshima nods in agreement. "Yeah.. He is kinda frighting when he REALLY wants to fight someone...." The two begin to consider retreat when the Twisted Metal gang breaks away from Ichidan and charges towards them. "Ah shit."

FWAM! an uppercut knocks away one of the gang members, BOOM! a kick to the head sends one crashing into five others. The gang surrounds Ichidan and attacks in numbers but still they seem to be unable to get close to him. Four men charge him at once, they prepare metal pipes to strike him with. But Each man is struck, The first with a right punch causing him to headbutt the second. The third hit with a headbutt causing him to fall into the fourth man.

"Damn it! how are we losing with numbers on our side!" So far Ichidan had taken down fifteen men and didn't seem to have a drop of sweat on him. "Well!!" he looked at the remaining men surrounding him. "I count fifty! come on!!!!" He laughed. "Shit.. this guy's crazy..." The TS members slowly backed up. "IDIOTS! CHARGE HIM! CHARGE HIM ALL AT ONCE! THIS IS A BATTLE! WE DON'T PLAY FAIR!" The large man shouts. "RIGHT!" 

The men burst forward, their fear eliminated. "Alright!" Ichidan jumped into the air and span around, four men are knocked away. He lands on the shoulders of another man and twists his legs quickly causing a loud SNAP! He jumps off and grabs the shoulders of another man, flipping and tossing him into the group. As Ichidan lands in a crouch he quickly steps up, turns and knocks away another man with a strong right hook.

The force of Ichidan's punch causes the three men behind the man he hit to fall backward onto the ground. Ichidan smirks, In all he'd taken out ten more, making his total twenty five. "Heh, I think i can take out even more then fifty!" He chuckled, There only seemed to be about thirty men left around him. And watching this chaos from the top of a ten story building, The man in the black and white suit. 

"Interesting." He adjusts his monocle then adjusts his tophat using his cane. "He seems to have great potential." The man nods, "But how would he stand up against something that is truly... In human." He lowered his head and his eyes darkened, leaving only the glow of his monocle visible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> The clash of steel could be heared ringing throughout the alleway where the hollows and a lone shinigami were fighting. Kioshi was immediately forced on the defensive as the newly arrived hollow attempted to blitzed him and force him into a corner. It's large claw came in a vertical slice trying to cut Kioshi in half who managed to to manuever his sword in time just to deflect the blow. The force and power behind it was enough to send Kioshi skidding back and almost falling. He stared at the two oppoents infront of him breathing heavily.
> 
> "Ah...ah....this is....just my....luck" he panted as he tried to catch his breath. His break was cut short as the new hollow appeared behind him trying to cut his head off. Kioshi barely managed to dodge and before he could react he was met with a forceful kick sending him through a building. Upon exiting Kioshi fell to the ground skidding across the concrete until he came to a stop by a nearby park. A wobbling Kioshi stood up with support from a nearby tree and locking eye with his oppoents who seemd to have just shown up.
> 
> ...



Mathias felt the heavy Reiatsu as he was heading off. A Shinigami and two Hollow. And he couldn't just walk past that, so he headed there immediately.

It was that blonde haired guy from earlier, Kioshi. Hmm.

Mathias didn't have Shunpo, but he could move fast enough. So whispering the incantation three times over, he skidded to a halt just as he entered the combat grounds, and a small fireball, the Third Hadou, exploded from his hand and crashed into the face of one of the two hollow.

"Mind if I join in?" he nonchalantly asked Kioshi, spinning his Zanpakutō between his fingers.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 21, 2009)

_Minutes before_
Kioshi swung his nodachi in a spinning top like fashion at Supreme Mantis. It's large claw managed to deflect the blow as Kioshi went spinning above him. The Hollow looked up with shock on his face thinking that the shinigami would go tumbling off somewhere. Kioshi came thundering back down with a ferocious drop kick sending the hollow thundering to the ground and uprooting the earth beneath them.

The other hollow VanDes decided to use this distraction to sever Kioshi head from his shoulder. VanDes ran at an incrediable speed appearing behind Kioshi lifting up his claw in a scythe like fashion.

"This is it.....shinigami!" He screamed only to be thrown to the ground by an incrediable blast of of energy. Kioshi turned his head in shock as he recognized the third hado spell that sent VanDes crashing to the ground.

"Mind if I join in?"

".....Mathias!?" Kioshi said running up to him with a disbelieving and thankful look on his face as a comarde had came just in the nick of time to save him.

"DaMn...AlL...YoU ShInIgAmI!" Both brother hollows yelled out in rage as they stood up from the wreckage where their bodies had laid. Kioshi quickly turned around and went back into a fighting stance.

"Do you really have to ask?" Kioshi said lauging. "The larger mantis the one who's in front of us" Kioshi said pointing "Is Supreme Mantis and the other you hit with a kido spell is VanDes Mantis. I hope you have good reflexies, because these guys are pretty fast." As Kioshi spoke those words the hollows let out a blood curdling scream and began to charge the two shinigami infront of them.

"We"Ll SpIlL yOuR gUtS!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2009)

_Don't just stand there, dodge!_

The voice was instinct, or so Mathias believed at the time. But he didn't think too much on it then. He simply obeyed, stepping out from his defensive stance and sidestepping the crashing attack of VanDes.

His Zanpakutō stabbed into the claw of the beast, Mathias cut deeply. The flailing of the Hollow threw him back, but he took the brief break to quickly run through the chant for the Third Hadou once more, and blasted the Hollow in the face. Its screams and flailing gave Mathias enough time to blast it again, and he kept this up, shooting at the legs of the Hollow, dropping it to the ground, blowing its claws back repeatedly. By the end, he was forming the Kidou by the feel of it, not the words. Chantless blasts crashed down upon the Hollow.

Of course, this much Kidou was draining Mathias rapidly, and his Reiatsu was dropping significantly. Supreme Mantis, who was busy trying to strike Kioshi, who was thankfully having an easier time of it now with only one to fight, saw this weakness and rushed Mathias.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "A...Arlen Voygeur." Selena continued to stare at the young man, tapping her foot still. "I'm still in the academy."
> 
> "I see." Selena exuded her usual cold aura as she marked this down. "You will receive details at a later date."
> 
> With that, she flipped her notebook closed, tucked it into her clothes, nodded curtly to Nagi and vanished in a Shunpo, giving chase to her Captain. She hated being left behind.



"Captain."

"Selena."

The Vice-Captain of sixth looked around the small and quiet room that served as amphitheater to her Captain. He seemed to like meeting people in this room when he had to discuss things.

"The Shinigami was divisionless. Did you want him transferred to Sixth?" She made a judgement there, but she'd gotten a feeling from before that there was more to things than she was immediately aware.

Serp gave her an odd look.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n and V?li were easily able to tear through hordes of nameless Gillian, R?n's lashing tail throwing waves of fire into her foes while V?li, finally with great size and power, could tear through an opponent with a single hand, his body covered in the serrated and wickedly sharp quills.
> 
> When a self-aware Gillian appeared from the crop, roaring at them, the two roared back. And the twin flashes of red light - both having developed their cero - instantly burned the Gillian to ash.
> 
> ...



The devouring continued as R?n and V?li cut their way through the Menos Forest, tearing Gillian and Hollow apart in droves. Combining their Cero, the two were able to fell even other self-aware Gillian in a single blow. For R?n, infuriated with the large and clunky body she had, she didn't care that her battles weren't being won alone. These weren't fights.

She had mastered the flaming whips that emerged from her lashing tail, her Scorch Strike. With it, she was powerful with her size. But it all felt so wrong, and she hated it.

So she ate more and more. Even V?li found himself pushed aside as R?n would consume whole Gillian in a single go. She was driven, pushed to the edge of her tolerance. This wasn't her body, she had to get out of it, or she'd go crazy.

She really would.



Taurus Versant said:


> A small portal fluctuated slightly above the sands of the upper Hollow world. A completely white shape dropped out of it, hitting the sand with a dull 'plop' sound. It spasmed for a while, its limbs flailing in all directions, before it finally reigned in enough control to push itself up to a stand.
> 
> It's one eye, in the middle of its forehead, rolled madly, taking in its surroundings. It was an emaciated beast, tall and gangly, its jaw stretched wide, the faint outline of a skeleton beneath its taut skin and a permanent scream etched onto its face. But it would serve its purposes.
> 
> ...



_"Is it dead yet?"_

_"No. Stop asking."_

In an attempt to drown out the voices, the freakish humanoid attacked every Hollow it could sense. Common Hollow were quite easy to rip through with its clawed limbs, though the larger ones could knock it around rather easily. They couldn't break it though, not before it tore them in two.

_"For a Gigai, it's quite resilient."_

_"Considering that we stuffed a Reishi network inside of it, it'd have to be. We need all the initial combat data we can get."_

There were more and more of the voices, conversing amongst themselves, through the head of the cycloptic creature. It hated them all.

But it couldn't get rid of them, so all it could do was drown itself in battle, trying to overwrite the sounds. But normal Hollow couldn't break it. It would take a Gillian or greater to end it.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2009)

With D.Oggy-

"Grrr..." He chomped down on the head of another gillian. "This body. I like it." He grinned and then felt something land on his head. "What the hell!?" He tried to look at it but failed. "so you became a gillian!" The voice laughed. "Damn it... Not you..." D.Oggy grumbled. "HAHAHA~ Yes! It is i! The beautiful Mistress Hana!" She chuckled with her wing placed over her beak. "Shut up. I'm a Gillian now! I'll crush you! DAMN BIRD!" He adjusted his body and went to snap her at but she flew off causing him to bite his own back.

"GRAH!!! Damn it." he shook it off and looked at the bird. "What the hell do you want." D.Oggy's eyes narrowed. "A partnership!" She landed on his head. "I will help you fight if you allow me one of your kills each time." D.Oggy blinked. "So if i kill twenty, you just want one of them?" D.Oggy asked. "Yes! the way i see it, if it takes hundreds of hollows to become a gillian and a gillian is hundreds of hollows shouldn't i be able to evolve faster if i eat gillian!" 

D.Oggy ignored her and began to walk off. "I don't give a shit. You ain't a threat to me so if you wanna stick around just shut up and keep to yourself." B.Irdy smiled. "I am grateful."


With Ssob-

He stood before a beastly Griffin like hollow. "You can do it Ssob~" Kou cheered for him. "Let's see your power Ssob-Kun!!" Kuzusu cheered for him as well. "Don't die." Ereki mumbled. "Ok! I can do this!" Ssob took a deep breath. "GRAAH!!!!" The beast cries out and charges him, Ssob raises his blade, closes his eyes and slashes downward. CRACK! his blade stabs into the ground. "Eh?" He opens his eye, the tip of his sword barely pierced the concrete. "Whoa.. that.. i did that!?" 

He looked up however and noticed the hollow looking away from him. "What?" Ssob asked in confusion. "Grrr..." The hollow narrowed it's eyes. "Come." A voice echos in the beasts mind. "Come this way!" The voice calls again. "Come on! Come along this way!" The beast turns and begins to walk away from Ssob and the others. "W...what the hell is going on!?" Ssob shouts. "I dunno..." The other three shrug. BOOM!!!! Four more hollows fall from the sky. "Damn it... not my lucky day."

With Ichidan-

He had beaten the men around him, fifty in all and he had only just broken a sweat. "Phew~~ They were kinda tough." He smirked. "Don't assume that you've won just yet!" The large man laughed and marched towards Ichidan. "I've had about all i can take of your shit! You know that!? You even attack commanders in my division!" Ichidan blinked. "He sent me a letter of challenge so i beat him up." He held up the letter. "LIKE I GIVE A SHIT!" The large man was about to swing at Ichidan when the ground shook behind him.

"W..what the hell was that!?" He turned around but only saw a few indents in the ground. "The hell is that!?" Ichidan shouts. "What? I don't see anything!?" The other gang member answers. "YOU CAN'T SEE THE FUCKING GRIFFIN!?" The man blinks. "Are... are you some sort of crazy person?" The large beast Raised it's paw. "LOOK OUT YOU DAMNED IDIOT!" Ichidan bolts towards him. "LOOK OUT FOR WHA-" Before he finishes his head is lobbed off. 

"W...what the hell....!?" The men who saw it stood in shock. "His head... just... it just flew off...." Koshima fell to his knees. "H..how.. is that possible..." Donsu's fist slowly stopped punching a mans face he had caught between his armpit. "B...boss...." The man CAUGHT in Donsu's armpit blinked. "DAMN YOU GRIFFIN THING!?" Ichidan jumped into the air.

"I... I think Ichidan went crazy." Koshima comments. "Indeed. Let's run..." Donsu, Koshima, The Black Rose and the Twisted Sun gang quickly take off. Leaving behind all their fallen comrades. "YOU BASTARDS!!! GET BACK HERE I CAN'T FIGHT MONSTERS BY MY SELF!" THWACK! A snake like tail slams into Ichidan and knocks him to the  ground below.

"D..damn it..." Ichidan's chest felt heavy, what kind of power did this thing have... "Do you need help?" A voice calls from deep within him. "W..who the hell was that?" Ichidan looks around, vaguely he can see the figure of a women in the distance. "Do you need help? It's a simple question~" The voice giggled. "Y..yeah... of course i need help! how the hell do i beat a griffin!?" 

He grunted as the placed it's foot on his chest. "Guh... Get off..." He grabbed it's paws and tried to push. "If you need my help... then say it." The voice calls again. "I ALREADY SAID IT! I CAN'T DO IT BY MYSELF!" He shouts. "SAY IT!!!!" The voice screams this time. "WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO SAY!!!" Ichidan argues. "CALL OUT MY NAME!" the voice grew louder. "I DON'T KNOW YOUR NAME!"

He could feel the hollow's saliva drip down on his face. "SAY IT!" The voice shouts again. "Damn it.. damn it... damn it... FINE! HELP ME Ijoufu Shourisha!" BOOOOM!!!!! The hollow flies backward. "W..what!?" Ichidan sit's up and looks around. In front of him he can see solid white cat with what seemed to be a partial cat mask over it's eyes. "Mreow~" The cat turned to him and smiles. 

"I guess... you're Shourisha?" He asked. "Mreow~" The cat nodded. "Ok.. can i just call you Risha...?" The cat nodded once more. "Alright... can you explain to me how i beat up this thing?" The cat shook it's head. ".... Am i crazy?" Risha just shrugged. "...." Ichidan stood up and sighed. "Well, Whatever... if i had to go through all that damn trouble you better be able to help me!"

On the Rooftop, The monocled man continued to watch. "Oh? A cat... Interesting.. But i haven't seen this kind of power..." He rubbed his chin. "Usually it will manifest itself as a part of the being, or require the use of some sort of precious object to release the power... But he called a creature fourth from his very soul using his body as the object.. Interesting indeed..."


----------



## Cjones (Aug 22, 2009)

"Hey where ya going!" Kioshi screamed out giving chase to Supreme. He had got a big head start and was attempting to exploit Mathais's blind side. 

_"Faster!"_ A faint voice spoke to Kioshi out of nowhere. Kioshi didn't have time to be spectacle and pushed himself to run faster.

_"Faster!"_ The voice yelled out again to Kioshi speaking to him. Kioshi began to pick up speed slowly, but surely gaining on the hollow infront of him, but even then Kioshi knew he was pushing it. These pair of hollow were fast and with the head start Supreme had on Kioshi he knew he had to come up with a plan.

_"Come one.....think Kioshi think!.......AH I GOT IT!" _He screamed to himself as he began to say a chant for a kido spell.

"Disintegrate, you black dog of Rondanini!!" As Kioshi began to chant Supreme lifted his claw in a wide arc planning on cutting Mathais straight down the middle with one percise strike.

"Look upon yourself with horror and then claw out your own throat!" Supreme was there and he claw came down at an unreal speed toward Mathais.

"Bakudō 9: Geki!" Supreme claw stop just inches way from the back of Mathais's head as he was engulfed in a red light. Kioshi let out a large sigh thankful that he made it just in time. Kioshi swung his katana like a dagger cutting off Supreme left hand and then side flipped to his right side using his nodachi to cut his right arm completely off.

"Time to finish it" Kioshi jumped into the hollow's face and in mid air gave a hellous roundhouse kick to the mantis hollow's neck seemingly breaking it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 22, 2009)

-Karakura Town-

Reno’s whole body freezes as the icy touch of metal on his neck runs shivers up his spine.  A look of concern crosses his face as he hears the all too familiar click of a hammer being pulled back. Sweat runs down the side of his face as his bloodied shirt rustles as he lifts his hands above his head.  Reno’s eyes shift from side to side as he hears the gritting of teeth trying to hold back laughter. Reno’s open palms clench to fist as he tries to control his anger. With a chuckle the man behind him places his thumb back on the hammer of his weapon and pulls the trigger so he can softly put the hammer back in place. Pulling the gun from Reno’s head and letting it drop to the side he backs up two or so steps. Reno’s arms, now ending in balled fist, drop to the sides of his body as his head also drops as he turns around.  “Next time you do that, you had better be ready to pull the trigger Special Agent Dreacon.  Reno says as with a growls as his lifts his head to the Special Agent.

The mean holsters his weapon as he holds his other hand in the air in a defensive manner. “Don’t get so riled at me Takahiro, you left quite a mess in your wake today.” Reno’s eyes cut to the left as he pulls at the bloody cloths. “Do you have somewhere we can talk in private?” the Agent adds as he looks around. “We can’t be too careful, no one can see me talking with you, you know.” Reno’s glance turns back to the man. Nodding Reno turns and walks off followed in short by Dreacon. A few minutes later Reno opens a door to a area of his base that only he and Dreacon know of. Popping his back he motions for the Special Agent to set as he himself went over to the wall behind his desk. Pulling a portrait of a Pop Star to the side a wall safe is reviled. After dialing in the combo he opens it. Pulling a two brown paper bags out he closes the safe. The picture falls back into place as Reno takes his seat.

Tossing the two folded over bags at Drreacon Reno kicks his feet up onto the desk.  “Can’t be to careful these days, the Blue Dragon are getting more and more out of control and there in fighting is spilling into our fair streets.” Reno suggest as he fold his arms over his chest. Dreacon picks up the bags and briefly opens them running his fingers over the money. “Your right Takahiro. The streets are getting more dangerous with that gang on the loose.” The special agent says with a smile as he pockets the money. Pulling out a file wrapped with a rubber band he tosses on Reno’s desk.  As Reno picks it yup Dreacon begins to speak. “That is Detective Amagasaki, he is getting to close if you know what I mean. If you can have a ’talk’ with him, I’m sure that the Blue Dragon will have a harder time messing with you.” With a smile Reno tosses the file back on the table.  “Consider him talked too my old friend.” Reno says with a slight laugh. 

A smile crosses the Special Agent’s lips. “Glad to hear it, oh and you didn’t hear this from me. But the Blue Dragon has a large shipment of drugs coming in later tonight at the abandoned Mill on the outshirts of town.” Dreacon says as he stands. With wave he turns and leaves. “See you next month.” he says as the door closes behind him. Reno just smiles as he sits back in his chair.

-Human World- 

Marcus feels the Reiatsu of a Hollow near the center of town. This energy was nothing like he felt before. Gritting his teeth  he shakes off the feeling of dread and begins to sprint in the direction that he felt the Reiatsu come from. As he got closer to the source he is quickly surrounded by several weak Hollow who scream at him in hunger. Marcus snorts in retort to their scream as he charges in. Blood paints the air a crimson hue of red as he makes his way forward. These weak Hollow prove to be little against the likes of a professional warrior like himself, but he has been fighting non stop almost since he had entered the human world. Throw the use of Kido into that equation and he was getting pretty tired. A swift cut to the left followed by bringing his Zanpaktou back around and two more Hollow are purified and Soul Society bound. 

As he got closer to that Reiatsu the Hollow gradually got stronger. And it was getting slightly more difficult to kill the beast in one shot. Entering another alley Marcus is confronted by a large sickle clawed Praying Mantis like Hollow.  Blood dripped from it’s cycling mandibles as it dropped what was left of another Hollow as it spotted Marcus. A low chirping his leaves it’s mouth as those mandibles greedily grabbed at the air looking for it’s next meal.  Marcus’ eyes widen as the Hollow dashes forward with it’s left sickle like hand lashing out. Marcus’ uniform rustles in his movement as he leaps straight up and bounds and kicks off the side to the nearest alley wall. The Hollow’s attack misses and cleaves a nearby trash receptacle in two. Sweat pours from Marcus’ brow as he lands. Pulling his Zanpaktou back up he falls into a defensive stance. The Hollow pauses, it looks at Marcus as if it were trying to discern the motives behind the Shinigami’s actions.

Marcus inches his left foot back, this Hollow was acting too smart for Marcus’ liking. But with a hiss the Hollow charges forward in the same pattern it had used on the first attack. A smile crosses Marcus’ lips, this was what he was hoping for. Dodging slightly to the left Marcus parries the blow with his Zanpaktou and twist the Hollow’s arm back to the left. The insect like monster roars as it counters with it’s right claw. Another move that Marcus was hoping would happen. With a hop to the side he brings his sword back around forcing the Hollow’s own arm to block it’s attack. Pulling his sword up and through he cuts both the Mantis’ claws off at the join of the arm. The Hollow hisses in pain as it steps back it’s green thick blood hitting the walls and ground. With a leap toward the Hollow Marcus cleaves the monster  at the waist purifying it. 

With an umph Marcus hits the ground and rolls forward. His whole body freezes and becomes heavy. His movements become very sluggish as he forces himself to his feet. Looking up though the shadows he sees what he had sensed earlier as fragments of Hollow rain down around him. Marcus’ eyes dilate in fear as the Gillian roars. The monster spots him and takes a step forward. 

-Huceo Mundo-

Draconis quickly accesses the situation  as more dangerous then he wanted to deal with at the moment. As he turns to leave a smaller Bird like Hollow lands on the much larger dog like Hollow’s back. Draconis merely assumes that the two know each other as he sets his senses pick up on several Gillian level Reiatsu signatures further to his left with a grin the devil sprints in that direction. It was time to feed again and he couldn’t wait. With a leaping bound Draconis jumps into a nearby sand dune and vanishes.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2009)

Ichidan and Risha Vs Griffin! 

"GRAAH!!!!" Ichidan charges head first towards the monster, Risha following next to him. As Ichidan threw a punch, Risha jumped up and curled into a ball taking the hit. "What the hell!?" Ichidan shouts. "CAT CANNON~~" A voice echoe's in his mind. Risha's body pounds into the Griffin's and knocks it backward. "Damn.. tough cat..." Ichidan blinks as Risha walks back towards him and curls back up into a ball. "uuuh... You want me to kick you...?"

The cat just seems to nod before curling back up. "ooooh... kay.." he leaned forward, raised his leg back and then with a swift kick sent the cat flying towards the Hollow once more. "CAT CANNON~~~~ KICK!" The cat crashed into the hollows chin and sent it flying into the air. As Risha fell towards the ground, Ichidan bolted forward and uppercutted the rolled up cat. "Cat-CANNON!" he shouts.

Risha explodes through the hollows head and lands on the rooftop of a nearby building. The beasts body erupts into hundreds of balls of light. "W.wow.." Ichidan stands back and watches the beautiful lights slowly fade into the sky. "Clap, Clap, clap!" Dan turns around to see the strange man from before. "Hello! Pardon me for not introducing myself earlier! I am Shuu. It's nice to meet you Ichidan!"

The man bowed to him. "The hell do you want?!" He stepped back, Risha jumped down and landed on his shoulder. "Just to congratulate you on your victory over the hollow. It was quite a good fight." He slowly stood up. "h..hollow?" Ichidan asked. "Yes! Don't worry, They'll explain things further!" The man smirked, tipped his hat and vanished. "What just happened here?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> "Hey where ya going!" Kioshi screamed out giving chase to Supreme. He had got a big head start and was attempting to exploit Mathais's blind side.
> 
> _"Faster!"_ A faint voice spoke to Kioshi out of nowhere. Kioshi didn't have time to be spectacle and pushed himself to run faster.
> 
> ...



VanDes screamed and rushed Mathias, who once again sidestepped, lashing out with his knife and slamming it into the Hollow's mask. The force of its charge caused the knife to cut a deep and long slash right through it. Too deep. Reishi was leaking out rapidly through the cut, the Hollow losing the ability to sustain itself.

Rapidly turning to face Supreme, Mathias jumped at the Hollow recoiling from Kioshi's decisive blow and stabbed his Zanpakutō into the back of its neck. Running the blade right around, Mathias beheaded the Hollow.

"Finish the other!" He yelled at Kioshi, pointing at the writhing VanDes.

With his Zanpakutō, it was difficult to make a single killing blow on a Hollow. Kioshi's katana would prove superior in that respect.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 22, 2009)

-Hueco Mundo- 
(this is fer you TV )

Draconis’ form shifts as the rough sand flows over his body. Almost instantly an all too familiar, for any human that has seen the movie, dorsal fin breaks the surface of the sand. Beneath the surface of the sand swam a shark much larger then seen on earth since prehistoric times and it still made those ancient killers look like guppies. This killer only had one thing on it’s mind. The attack and consumption of the group of Gillian level Hollow that lay in front of him. Draconis’ senses were primed. He followed the least little movements that the herd gave. As he propels himself forward the sand above him is slightly displaced. As he neared the group the sent of blood pooling through the sands catches Draconis’ sense. His deep yellows eyes focus as he circles back as the large dorsal fin on the surface slowly slips below the surface. Draconis’ senses go one-hundred percent as he processes all the scents that was mingled in the blood.

Then a dormant part of his brain awakens as a part of Draconis’ subconscious screams awake. This scent, no not just the scent the pattern of the Reishi . How it was sustained. Who it ebbed and flowed. It was all too familiar to him. Cracks started to run the length of Draconis’ mask as the XIII re-etched itself into the forehead of the mask. Swimming in circles beneath the sand Draconis fought with himself as his inner self called for blood, no for action and destruction. A call of retribution on a past wrong rang through his mind. On the inside Draconis was confused and torn. He knew only one thing, he had to satisfy this longing for vengeance and destruction. With a slam of his tail he fires like a torpedo in the direction the blood’s scent flowed from. The surface of the sands break as the dorsal fin breaks the surface again. Sand flowed down the fin as Draconis shot forward. There is was thirty yards ahead. A strange creature with a familiar reishi pattern.

Ten yards out the fin again slips below the surface as Draconis preps for the big assault run. Diving deep into the sand roughly lining himself up with the Cycloptic creature. The beast was rabidly ripping though a Hollow and Draconis’  approach seemed unnoticed. It’s seemingly frail frame stretched as it finished pulling the Hollow it was killing apart. The Hollow’s death cry was now the heralding of a bigger menace. The sand below it heaves upward with a surge of an attack. Large deadly jaws open as a white mask breaks the surface of the sand. The creature was quicker then a Gillian though and it reacted admirably. It’s long frail looking fingers wrap around the nose of the mask as the large shark like Hollow completely clears the sands of Hueco Mundo jumping several hundreds of feet into the air. Draconis shifts his weight and turns himself back toward the waste below. The Cycloptic like creature pushes off his mask just as Draconis hits the sand. A tidal wave of sand washes the beast to the left as Draconis disappears below the surface. The creature quickly claws it’s way back to the surface and scans the surrounding with it’s single large eye as it didn’t get a good look at what attacked it. Deep below the surface Draconis shifts shape again.

This wasn’t really a fair scenario for the creature. It didn’t know what was after it and it didn’t know where it was. But soon the latter would be answered as five large black clawed fingers slipped up around it and clenched shut catching the beast before it could react. A dune of sand rises as a Gillian class Hollow raises from the depths of the sand. As the sand breaks large jackal like ears become visible as a large black Hollow mask becomes visible. Yanking the beast up to his face  Draconis stood completely from the sands. He looks at what he had caught. Opening his mouth a jagged design can be seen for a mouth as Draconis speaks.  “So it is true, you even torment me in this world.” is the only thing, enigmatic as it may be, that Draconis spoke as he tightened his grip on the creature. The strain was too much for the artificial body as it creaked and cracked. 

A surge of electricity, much like the one that spurred it on, surges though it’s body as Draconis breaks it like a child’s doll. With a satisfied growl Draconis opens his mouth and tosses the creature in. With a snap his  jaws close. In one swift motion the creature was eaten and it’s power coursed though Drafconis’ veins. A satisfied sensation falls over his body as his attention turns back to the group of Gillian that he had targeted earlier, it was time to finish that hunt too.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2009)

"...that was scary."

A man propped both feet up on the console he had been sitting in front of and pushed, causing the wheeled chair he was sitting on to roll back. He lowered both feet as he passed through the middle of the room, then began to spin in circles.

"So did we get enough data?"

"Affirmative," a female voice replied,"That Hollow, I think it was a Gillian, but it was unique and powerful. I've got a full datastream on it, even transmitted form inside the body."

"So how long until we can make use of it to get something workable?"

"A week. Maybe two."

"Bor~ing."

Five figures were inside the room, the main room of their building. The rest of it was pretty much inaccessible, unless they were allowed deeper.

"Get a call out with the J," the man announced, still spinning around in his chair, "See if we can't arrange something interesting to keep us going."

Another of the woman flipped open a mobile phone, and pressed a few buttons, before bringing it up to her face.

The phone began to beep, waiting to connect.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2009)

Somewhere in Karakura-

Brrriiing~~ Brrrriing~~~ A phone sitting on a side table rings. "phone." A man sitting in a chair NEXT to the phone shouts, he turns a page in his newspaper and continues reading. "You know, You're RIGHT there..." A women grumbles. "I am not the phone guy. I'm the people guy." He responds. "Try being the USEFUL guy for once." she picks up the phone. "This is Halisa, Can i help you?" she answers. "dis is halisa wanna blow jo-WHACK!!!!" The woman's foot kicks the mans face through the newspaper. "SHUT THE HELL UP JACK!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2009)

"Halisa, this is Sal."

Sal waited a few moments as more domestic violence filtered through the phone, before continuing.

"Adrian's getting bored again, and wanted to know how your recruitment drive was doing."

"You could have made it sound more important," Adrian grumbled, still spinning around in the chair. Sal ignored him, and continued with the phone.

"We have a few bits and pieces that need fieldwork, and of course, the ones that you guys like you can keep."

The relationship between these two groups, both aware of the Spiritual World, was one of ambivalent cooperativeness. Once in a while they collaborated, until the Joutei either broke everything given them, or the Spiritech group got a little too controlling. Then there'd be silence for a month or so before one of the groups called the other like nothing had ever happened.

Now that the Spiritech had finally obtained the base necessary for their designs, they were working on that. But there was plenty else that needed testing in the field. And the only group of humans with the know-how and skills was the Joutei. It also helped that the Joutei usually needed to replace their tech every few weeks, since they had a grand history of property damage.

It was a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2009)

"Adrian's getting bored again, and wanted to know how your recruitment drive was doing.""You could have made it sound more important," "We have a few bits and pieces that need fieldwork, and of course, the ones that you guys like you can keep." Halisa began to write down what Sal had told her. "Alright, I'll pass this by my boss and see what she wants to do. Once i get her answer i will call you." She hung up the phone and then picked it back up. She quickly dialed a number and waited for the answer.

"Yo." The other end picked up. "They called." Halisa said simply. "Heh, been a while! What the hell they want?" The other end asked. "They have some equipment that needs to be field tested and have offered us the ones we like." The other end was silent for a little bit. "Alright, Get some more details on it but tell them it's acceptable and have Jack move out to wherever their desired location is." Halisa nodded. "Right away." She hung up once more and called Sal back. "It's been ok'd, Can i please get the time and location where we could meet and one of our members will be there shortly."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2009)

"Take will be out by the old hunting grounds, the one you guys cleared out three months back."

"Hey that's a long walk!" a voice could be heard behind Sal.

"As for the gear, most of it are just spiritual and physical enhancers, although we also wanted to test out a sword which - in theory - grows stronger the more Hollow it kills. The other stuff Take will tell you about firsthand."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2009)

"As for the gear, most of it are just spiritual and physical enhancers, although we also wanted to test out a sword which - in theory - grows stronger the more Hollow it kills. The other stuff Take will tell you about firsthand." Halsia nodded and wrote down the information. "Jack will be sent there as soon as possible." She commented. "What the hell!? why me!?" Jack shouts. "You ARE the people person." she hung up the phone and turned away. "Damn it.. it's always me..." 

Jack jumped up, He wore black cargo shorts with red dragons on the back and sides. His shirt was an open black and red flame patterned shirt with sandals on his feet. "Freaking a." His eyes were covered by red sunglasses and his blond hair was spiked upwards ten inches in a tower shape. "FINE!" He shouts. "I'll go! and i'll be so fucking awesome at this job that i'll get promoted too! just watch!" He popped up a skateboard and headed out of the building.


----------



## Serp (Aug 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Captain."
> 
> "Selena."
> 
> ...



Serp looked up at Selena and then down at his papers, before speaking.
"No."

Selena was a bit confused at the sudden, no from her Captain, but this time he was being an ass for a reason.

"Me and Amen'hoko, believe we can use him for something, but not within our squad. Selena I have something planned for this youth, but until I know the extend of his powers arrange for him to be placed in a division."

Serp looked down at the scroll on his desk. It was coded, but he knew it contained something important it just smelt powerful, but as for how to decode it and the rest of the scroll he knew that was somewhere even he as a captain could not get to, somewhere he and Nagi knew he shouldn't by all means try to get to, but by all means will try. But should he let Selena in on it, that was a tough question.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2009)

"Very well," Selena stared at Serp's furrowed brow, tracing his line of vision to the intricate code that covered the scroll on his desk.

Selena was independent enough to think for herself. That was one of the things Serp had liked enough about her to make her a Vice-Captain, that she could operate alone completely unaided. She preferred that. But as a Vice-Captain, she still found herself drifting back to her Captain, to be on hand at any time. That was the job of a Vice-Captain, wasn't it?

"I'll investigate his grades from the Academy, assign him a Division and tell him he's been given a measure of leniency."

She turned and left, brow as furrowed as Serp's was a moment ago. She was not doubting her Captain, that she never did. She was simply thinking on the ramifications of every possible meaning that scroll could have. To be ready to respond to any and every eventuality in her Captain's name.

That was the job of a Vice-Captain, wasn't it?

~~~

"This is Heh~vay!"

Take shouldered the rickshaw, packed to the brim with Spiritech goods, covered by a large piece of cloth, and took off at a run. Anyone seeing the giant man racing down the streets at this hour while pulling a rickshaw did a double take.

Not a sight to be seen every day.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 23, 2009)

Bella spends the weekend cleaning, doing homework and sending her mother emails that say she?s happy even though she isn?t really. Bella also went to the library but is so disappointed in their selection that she decides to go to Japan later.

Back in school on the Monday it snows much to Bella?s horror as she hates snow. At lunch Bella realises there are five people on the table in the corner ?Chris back at school; Bella immediately feels unaccountably self-conscious and nervous. "Chris is staring at you," her friend Sakura giggled in her ear "He doesn't look angry, does he?" "No," she said, sounding confused by the question. "Should he be?" "I don't think he likes me," she confided. She still felt queasy. Bella put her head down on her arm. 

"Chris don't like anybody?well, he don't notice anybody enough to like them. But he's still staring at you." "Stop looking at him," Bella hissed. Sakura snickered, but she looked away. Bella raised her head enough to make sure that she did, contemplating violence if she resisted. Ryo interrupted them then he was planning an epic battle of the blizzard in the parking lot after school and wanted them to join. Sakura agreed enthusiastically. The way
she looked at Ryo left little doubt that she would be up for anything he suggested. Bella kept silent. She would have to hide in the gym until the parking lot cleared. For the rest of the lunch hour she very carefully kept her eyes at her own table. 

Bella decided to honor the bargain she made with herself. Since Chris didn't look angry, she would go to Biology. Her stomach did frightened little flips at the thought of sitting next to him again. She didn't really want to walk to class with Ryo as usual he seemed to be a popular target for the snowball snipers but when they went to the door, everyone besides her groaned in unison. It was raining, washing all traces of the snow away in clear, icy ribbons down the side of the walkway. She pulled her hood up, secretly pleased. She would be free to go straight home after Gym.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 24, 2009)

Lexis streched looking down into one of the hollow pits thinking, still being troubled by Marco's words. Despite him warning her why would he just simply not force her to stop such research? Did he believe she would stop or was it that he wanted her to continue for some reason, and the fact he mentioned captains are not 'normal' shinigami baffled her even more. Hopefully, some day things would become much clearer and she would understand what he meant by all his words. She didn't expect him to be planning anything that would cause harm to soul society after all he wasn't the sort of person to bertray soul society or even want to cause harm to it. Maybe she was just worrying about it to much she thought before getting up.

She breifly checked her surroundings to see if anyone was around to talk to or even just hang around with.

_______________________

Marco stayed silent holding his fishing rod in his hands waiting for a spirit of a fish to bite while Snowy remained perced on a tree where Marco hung his Haori. The peaceful things in life where the best in his view of the complex world. Possibly the reason why he could take the time to read old texts and understand 18 diffirent lanuages. Not that it was ever much use to the Shinigami since everyone seemed to speak the same tongue.

He sat back after forcing the rod's hilt into the ground to hold it in place and sat back on the wooden stool and closed his eyes for a second. He opened them again and asked, "Not been a captain meeting for sometime has their, Hikari?"
A large white dragon with winged feathers hovered above him looking down and then around, scanning the area for a breif second. "You forced me to materilize again?! Meh, why is it you do so when I'm having a nice nap."
"Want some sake?"Marco asked not bothering to make any comments on her words.
"No... You know we both have low alcholic tolerance. Last time you had a drink of sake you ran around hole of Soul Society thinking you where chasing giant fish. Seriously, it cant be good for me."
Marco laughed at her words and said, "Yeah, that was pritty funny wasn't it?" Being as relaxed as always and not taking anything seriously. He woundered if they will ever get a meeting which he thought was worth attending.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> VanDes screamed and rushed Mathias, who once again sidestepped, lashing out with his knife and slamming it into the Hollow's mask. The force of its charge caused the knife to cut a deep and long slash right through it. Too deep. Reishi was leaking out rapidly through the cut, the Hollow losing the ability to sustain itself.
> 
> Rapidly turning to face Supreme, Mathias jumped at the Hollow recoiling from Kioshi's decisive blow and stabbed his Zanpakutō into the back of its neck. Running the blade right around, Mathias beheaded the Hollow.
> 
> ...



Kioshi slowly walked over to the writhing VanDes on the ground. They locked eyes with each other, but the hollow attempted to soften his eyes like a lost dog and give a plea of not killing him.

"Please.....let me go killing me won't help anything" VanDes groained out from the ground. Kioshi stared at the hollow examining him and not uttering a word. Kioshi wasn't stupid any person could still see the malicious intent ins his eyes. Kioshi raised his zanpaktou's in the air making them form an X as he stared down at the hollow.

"I....want you to hear the screams of the humans lives you took and the souls you have ate." VanDes eyes widened and tried for a desperation attack on Kioshi hoping to catch him off gaurd. Kioshi appeared behind the hollow having given him a clean swip. VanDes slowly split in two and began to dissapear from the world of the living.

"Hear their screams" Kioshi whispered to himself "As you burn in hell!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2009)

"Good call," Mathias watched as the sound of dimensions echoed out, as two giant slabs of metal took shape, guarded by skeletal statues at either end. As the gates opened, and a giant arm reached out to grasp VanDes, and pull him, screaming all the way, to the netherworld.

The silence that settled in the wake of this lasted a while.

"First time I ever saw the gates I was terrified as well," Mathias remarked, "some of Thirteenth's Veterans can tell Hollow that will go to Hell with a single glance. That's a sign of experience. If you pick up the talent, you'd probably impress a lot of them."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2009)

With Ssob-

The hollow that landed before him resembled a Cati pillar. "Oh.. well this shouldn't be too hard." Ssob thought to himself, The creature then sprayed a mass of sticky white stings onto his arm and with a flip of it's head sent the shinigami crashing into a building. "I stand... corrected..." Ssob coughed as he slowly crawled from a hole in the store. "I'll have to really try my best... Taicho is counting on me!" He draw his Zanpakto and charged forward.

With Ichidan-

He picked up Risha and shook his head. "Whatever... I'm going to just take you home i guess..." The cat crawled onto his head, curled herself up and fell asleep in his hair. "OI! you're ruining my spikes!!!" Ichidan shouts, but the cat pays no attention. "Damn it... when i get home i'm dumping you off in a bathtub full of water..." He grumbled as he marched towards him home.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 25, 2009)

-With Marcus-

The Gillian roars nosily as it’s large foot crashes down in front of Marcus. The tremendous blow causes the ground to quake. Marcus looses his footing in the shaking and almost collapses. Taking that moment to strike the Gillian’s mouth opens wide. Drool poured from it’s gaping maw as it’s tongue started to move. With the deadly accuracy of a sharp shooter if fires out at a rapid pace. Marcus holds his breath as he pulls his Zanpaktou up to defend himself. With luck he is able to get it between him and Menos. A pressure wave fires off the block as Marcus is pushed back. He slams into a nearby brick wall. Blood pours from the corners of his mouth as the force of the blow forces him though the brick. Marcus hits the ground with a resounding thud as portions of the wall collapses around him. Marcus takes a deep breath refilling his depleted lungs. It hurts badly. He catches a scream in his teeth as he immediately knows that he has several cracked ribs. 

Moving slowly Marcus pushes the debris around him from him as he forces himself to his feet. With a grunt and a wobble he takes a step forward. The rustling of his uniform catches the Gillian’s attention, who was again preoccupied with Hollow, as it’s gaze falls back onto the Shinigami it thought it had killed it roared in anger as if to say How Dare You! Marcus spits some blood to his left as he wraps his free left arm around his ribs.  “It’ll take more then that little love tap to kill me sweetie.” Marcus says sarcastically as he wipes the blood from the corners of his mouth with the back of his right hand as he gripped his Zanpaktou tightly. The Gillian’s beady eyes narrow at the comment. It roared again locking it’s maw open. Deep red particles begin to gather as a sphere forms in it’s mouth. Marcus releases a  “Tch.” as he closes his eyes. He knew he wasn’t in any shape to get away from this ’Doom Blast’. Bowing his head he realizes he is about to get a warrior’s death. 

But when all hope seemed lost the beast incomprehensibility stops it’s attack. Marcus takes a slight step back as the beast’s eyes go dim. With a final death cry the beast falls as it fades into pure spirit particles. A thud to Marcus’ side causes him to jump. Sweat pours down the side of his face as Captain Sakamoto steps from the shadows. Marcus just blankly looks at his captain for several moments before he actually realizes what is going on. Then with  a quick bow  “Thanks for saving my life Captain Sir!” he says. A smile splits Sakamoto lips.  “Looks like your were ready to die back there Bruticus. She says with a serious tone. Marcus pulls his left hand from his ribs to the back of his head as a goofy grin spreads across his features.  “No need to explain yourself Soldier. You did what you have been bread to do, die if need be.” She adds  “But taking on a Gillian by yourself, no matter how accidental, is stupid .” she says as she steps to the side.  “Marcus, as soon as this mop up is done I have an urgent new mission for you to undertake. So as soon as you get done here and get patched up get to my office ASAP. So don’t go getting yourself killed out here.” her voice trails as she Shunpos away. Marcus shoots his hand out in a vain attempt to get here attention.  “What about that report?” he whines. 

Marcus’ attention is quickly caught though as another roar of a Hollow erupts in his vicinity.

-With Reno- 

The newly named gang we busy about their appointed task as there leader burst through the door.  “Sorry boys, new plans. Drop what your doing and listen up.” The room goes silent as the gang look to their leader. Then the silence is harshly broken as the sound of breaking china and glass wear is heard. The whole gang simultaneously turn to where the sound had came from. A new recruit was at the center of the clamor. He had taken Reno’s orders a little too literal. Reno rubs from the bottom of his nose to the tip of his chin as he shakes his head.  “Alright mister drop shit, you clean that up and listen as I speak.” Reno says with an annoyed tone as he crosses both arms over his chest as he walked to the center of the room.  “I have came across some reliable information that tells me that the Blue Dragon has  a shipment of drugs being delivered to them in an abandoned warehouse on the outskirts of town. You know the old storehouse for the Karakura Cannery. Well what you lot is going to do, by any means necessary, is capture that shipment and the cash associated with the trade and kill all that is involved. Any questions.” Reno ask sternly. One of the senior members speak up. “How do you know this?” as another adds on “And where are you gonna be?” Reno grins as he takes a step forward.  “Like I said, it’s a reliable source. You know the one that snagged us those weapons. And I’ll be paying for this info. Any more questions? Reno ask in an angrier tone.

Sweat forms on the back of all of his men’s heads. They knew that when he was like this, there was no reasoning with him. At least not without injury of some kind. The men quickly start to gear themselves up as Reno turns and walks back into the corridor he had came from. Taking his motorcycle Reno quickly speeds out of the garage heading to the detective’s home. It was time to stop a bad situation before it got worse. Fifteen minutes have passed and Reno pulls into a drive way. The Special Agent was right in his report. The detective was home like the file suggested. A sadistic grin crosses his face as he walks his bike to a stop. With  a pop of his heel he knocks the kick stand into place as he parks his bike. Stepping over he pops his neck. It was time to kill another cop in the name of corruption. As he reached the door Reno’s left hand shot out cautiously and grabs the knob. With  a twist a sick smile crosses his features, this would be easier then he thought. With a light click the door opens. 

It lightly creaks as Reno pushes on it. Then with a cautious step he walks into the doorway. Pushing himself up against the wall he tippy toes to the opening to the living room. With a glance he looks in. Nothing. Looking back to his left he sees a stair case that lead upstairs. Dipping into the living room he decides that is where he would go next. Cautiously looking around he clears the living area and after pocketing some stray cash he steps back into the hallway. Grabbing the banister he slowly makes his way up the stairs. But as he reaches the top his blood freezes as the hairs on the back of his neck stands on end. A strangly familiar energy is felt. Swallowing hard he steadies his nerves and rounds the corner. What greets him is carnage. The color runs from Reno’s face as his gaze falls on a forging Hollow. The sickening smacking as it tore into it’s victim’s soul and rips. Sadly for Reno his stronger then average Reiatsu catches the monsters attention. Then with a heavy backhand Reno is sent spiraling back down the steps. 

-With Draconis-

With his ravenous hunger still eating at where his heart once was Draconis begins to shift shape again as he buries himself back into the sand. Soon all that was left was a sink hole that was quickly feeling with the white sands of Hueco Mundo. As Draconis comes to a stop he is back in the shape of that large shark. A terrifying predator in any light. As his powerful tail swung side to side Draconis propels himself forward as that large dorsal fin breaks the surface of the desert. Gaining ever increasing speed Draconis targets the center of the three Hollow as he adjust his trajectory.  Then when he gets into 10 yards he sinks a little more into the vast sea of sand and that dorsal fin slowly dips below sight. Then moments later the attack hits 

With an incredible explosion of force a column of sand erupts around the targeted Gillian as it is completely pulled under the sands. In the confusion of the attack the other two Gillian go spook crazy as they begin to aimlessly fire a Cero barrage into the dust. As the cloud settles all that is left where the middle Gillian stood was a bloody spot. The Gillian turn in place as they look for what ever assaulted them. But their search is in vein as they cannot grasp the concept of a subterranean assault. Below the sand it’s a different story though. Draconis mercilessly tears into the Gillian’s soul taking large chunks out of it with each torpedo like attack. Soon all that was left of the meal was a faint memory as he turned his attention back  to the Gillian above. As Draconis moved ever closer his form began to stretch and change again. 

What seemed like an eternity to the two remaining Gillian pass before the sand below them began to slowly stir again. Then with a rapid grabbing motion several large black tendrils wrap around the Gillian on the left. It shrieks in pain as it’s form is crushed in on. It fires off a single Cero as it pulled beneath the surface. The last Gillian is clipped by the Cero blast and it spins in place before it tumbles with a thunderous crash to the sands. Draconis now in the form of a large squid tears into the Gillian with it’s razor sharp beak. The Sand around them is coated in a dark red as the Gillian is crushed and eaten at the same time. By the third and fourth bite it gurgles as it dies.  Draconis polishes off that body as well as he looks back to the sand above him. Though the vibrations coming from above he can tell that the Gillian is pulling itself back to his feet.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 26, 2009)

((Btw I use Marco so much because I dont see any chances to get my main character into any conversations/activitys with other shinigami))

"Besides wont I attract attention to you if you keep me outside? A 17ft dragon in mid air is not a common sight in Soul Society. Especially one that emites light smiliar to that of the sun."
"Give it another 20billion years and you'll be the only thing in the Sol System that emites light as much as you do. Nothing lasts forever, not even the suns or galaxy. No doubt the universe even has a limit of ow long it can exsist. Possibly even dimensional spaces."Marco stated, he ussual comment when Hikari made such a statement, just to keep her quite and happy.
Hikari went silent not bothering to make any other comment. Not for a few seconds at least, "Well it helps me strech my wings abit, your mind is boring just a green field with a single tree. Nothing interesting ever happens or occurs. At least until you beat me into 'submission.'"
Marco sighed, "Dont keep bring that up. I'm about the only shinigami in hole of soul society to get Bankai through 'other' means. Why would I fight my very own Zankaputo it's like fighting the very thing that makes me.... well me. Besides, their are more ways than one to unlock all shimigami abilitys."
"Speaking of which shouldn't you be back at your office working, might get some new acadmeny members soon trying to join your divisi-"
"Are."Marco corrected beliving she was technically a captain too. Like he thought Snowy was also a captain of his division. Basically anyone who accomponyed him everywhere. It frankly baffled him. Why was the owl following him since they meet shortly before he became a Shinigami. It was strange that she found him rafer than him finding her.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2009)

With Jack-

He ollie's over a dog and ducks under  a man carrying a plank of wood. "The hell is a guy carrying wood around for in the city...?" He blinked. "Whatever, This is taking too long to get to the damn location... really wish those spiritech guys would pick some place closer to our base." He smirked. "Idea..." He places his hand on his skateboard. "Blazing wheels." The skateboards wheels begin to spin at an incredible speed under the board. "better hold on tight." He crouched and held on with both hands as the skateboard rockets down the street. "WOOOO!!!!" He cheers and holds a hand in the air.


----------



## Serp (Aug 27, 2009)

Arlen was sitting in class in the academy talking to one of his few friends, when the door opened and a woman was standing there. It was the woman that was the Vice-captain of that really depressed looking captain the dark one.

"Arlen Vorger!"

Arlen raised his hand. "Actually you got my last name wrong."

"Nevermind, it is you anyways."

"Yes."

"You have been accepted into the 9th division."

Then the instructor raised his hand. "Fuku-taichou, Arlen here has average grades if anything below average in some sections, why is he getting promoted."

Selena looked over he notes, there was obviously nothing there but she still looked over it to give the impression she was reading.

"Arlen has shown bravery in the field, shown great potential in front of 3 captains and has to be moulded before it can run wild. So he is to be ejected from the academy and placed in a division under the direct watch of a captain, blah blah blah. Just hand him over, I have no time for this." 

Selena looked over to Arlen, he had picked up his stuff and started to walk. As they walked out Selena turned to him. "You may be in the 9th but you must report to the 12th division every sunday at 8pm."

Arlen nodded and they walked towards the 9th barracks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2009)

"The motto of Ninth is 'inquisitiveness'," Selena spoke as they walked, "The desire to learn and understand, so as never to be surprised. They are the investigators of Soul Society, and keep the news within Seireitei. As a new member, you will be placed under one of the low seated officers, who will assess you while you complete the jobs given to you, and then report to a higher officer."

The gates came into sight, and Selena waved casually at them. She couldn't quite decide if she wanted to wander in to Ninth for a while, or head back to Captain Orochi. When she next did, there was a chance she'd have to make a big decision, one way or another, in response to his own interests.

She sighed and stood still for a while, waiting for Arlen to head off and meet with his overseer.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2009)

Ssob Vs Cati Pillar 

"GUH!" The shinigam is tossed into a car. "D..damn it..." he coughed as he cut through the threads. "GRAAH!!!" The hollow screams out. "How do i beat this thing..." He grips his Zanpakto tight in his right hand. "Well then charge forward with the strength of an ant!" Ssob blinked. "Who said that?" He looked around. "I did." He looks down at his hand. "Oh... The sword." He nodded. "I'm a zanpakto. Not a sword." The blade comments. "Ok..." He shook his head. "Finally got contact with my sword and it's an ass." He sighed. "Why would i fight with the strength of an ant, Ant's are not strong." Ssob commented. 

"FOOL! ant's can lift like... fifty times their own body weight! can you do that?" Ssob blinked. "No... i can't even lift my body weight." The sword sighed. "Look! just charge forward! head on! don't worry about plans! cut down everything in your path! you can beat him with power! The hollow relies on it's strings because it's body is weak!" Ssob sighed. "I hope you're right." He grips his Zanpakto with both hands. "Of course i'm right! I know everything!" 

Ssob rushed forward, He tried to ignore the instinct to flee from the massive caterpillar. "GRAH!!" the hollow fires it's sticky strands towards Ssob. "SLASH DOWN!!!" His zanpakto shouts. "Alright..." Ssob slashes and begins to cut through the threads making his way towards the hollow. "JUMP INTO THE AIR AND STAB IT'S SKULL!!!" His zanpakto shouts again. "Alright!" Ssob jumps up, the hollow turns it's head into the air and fires it's strings once more.

"Not this time!" Ssob stabs downward and makes his way towards the hollow, ripping through it's threads. "ARAAA!!!!" He shouts as his blade pierces Cati Pillars forehead and causes the hollow to explode into balls of Reishi. "A..awesome..." ssob thinks to himself as he lands on the ground. "Can't believe we did it!!!" He cheers for his Zanpakto.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Aug 27, 2009)

Once Bella was in the class room she was happy a table was still empty. Mr. Misaki was walking around the room, distributing one microscope and box of slides to each table. Class didn't start for a few minutes, and the room buzzed with conversation. She kept her eyes away from the door, doodling idly on the cover of her notebook. She heard very clearly when the chair next to her moved, but her eyes stayed carefully Focused on the pattern she was drawing.

"Hello," said a quiet, musical voice.Bella looked up, stunned that he was speaking to her. He was sitting as far away from her as the desk allowed, but his chair was angled toward her. His hair was dripping wet, disheveled even so, he looked like he'd just finished shooting a commercial for hair gel. His dazzling face was friendly, open, a slight smile on his flawless lips. But his eyeswere careful.

"My name is Chris Masen," he continued. "I didn't have a chance to introduce myself last week. You must be Bella Grey." Bella's mind was spinning with confusion. Had she made up the whole thing? He was perfectly polite now. She had to speak; he was waiting. But she couldn't think of anything conventional to say.

"H-how do you know my name?" she stammered. He laughed a soft, enchanting laugh. "Oh, I think everyone knows your name. The whole town's been waiting for you to arrive."  she grimaced. she knew it was something like that. "No," she persisted stupidly. "I meant, why did you call me Bella?"

He seemed confused. "Do you prefer Isabella?"  "No, I like Bella," she said. "But I think Alex, I mean my dad must call me Isabella behind my back that's what everyone here seems to know me as," she tried to explain, feeling like an utter moron. "Oh." He let it drop. Bella looked away awkwardly.

Thankfully, Mr. Misaki started class at that moment. She tried to concentrate as he explained the lab they would be doing today. The slides in the box were out of order. Working as lab partners, they had to separate the slides of onion root tip cells into the phases of mitosis they represented and label them accordingly. They weren't supposed to use there books. In twenty minutes, he would be coming around to see who had it right. "Get started," he commanded.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 28, 2009)

Streching out casually Marco got up and looked at his captaincy robe, "Captains. We really are diffrent from other Shinigami's. Anyway been awhile since I had a challenging battle or seen even an interesting one for that matter."
"You do understand that Captains are not meant to materialize Zankaputo souls near or within Soul Society without reasoning."Lexis grunted returning her Katana to it's stealth. "I come her expec-"
"Expecting me to be a rouge shinigami or something, then find out it's me. The only captain you dislike and possibly distrust?"
"How did yo-"Lexis asked
"I spent alot of time around alot of diffirent Shinigami, most dislike me for my laid back attitude, plus I can tell by the way you walked and from the past encounter with you. And yes your technically right but I never materilize my Zankaputo in such an area full of shinigami. Just luck you found me... or you where looking for me."

-With Kyle-

"You know captain maybe your taking this barrier thing alittle to seriously. I mean... well... OK I admit it's odd for a barrier that strong to just be around that area but maybe it was just a powerful hollow's ability to creat barriers."Kyle stated watching Captain Deches. He disliked the hole investigation idea. Like most things it didn't make much sense to him, although he did often make decent surguestions when it was explained fully.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> -With Kyle-
> 
> "You know captain maybe your taking this barrier thing alittle to seriously. I mean... well... OK I admit it's odd for a barrier that strong to just be around that area but maybe it was just a powerful hollow's ability to creat barriers."Kyle stated watching Captain Deches. He disliked the hole investigation idea. Like most things it didn't make much sense to him, although he did often make decent surguestions when it was explained fully.



"It's not just the one barrier, Kyle." Dechs was pouring over the reports, expertly gathered by his top Hunter team. He was already putting together points of interest, trying to create a list of likely suspects in order, and then rank them against the suspects within Seireitei, "It's the fact that hundreds of the same high quality barrier went up simultaneously across the world, with a trap of Hollow bait set within each. This entire thing was a massive setup for the sole sake of having a large number of Hollow devour souls. Why and who is a total mystery. And I don't like unsolved mysteries."

There were plenty of other points that could be made - the danger of Shinigami with that much power acting on their own, the fact that this could all simply be a test of power, the fact that it might be a distraction for a less obvious occurrence happening simultaneously. All those had to, and would, be considered in due time.

First things first though. Dechs wanted to convince himself there was at least a likely possibility that it could have been someone outside Soul Society responsible for this. However, as of the information he currently had, it was extremely unlikely.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Jack-
> 
> He ollie's over a dog and ducks under  a man carrying a plank of wood. "The hell is a guy carrying wood around for in the city...?" He blinked. "Whatever, This is taking too long to get to the damn location... really wish those spiritech guys would pick some place closer to our base." He smirked. "Idea..." He places his hand on his skateboard. "Blazing wheels." The skateboards wheels begin to spin at an incredible speed under the board. "better hold on tight." He crouched and held on with both hands as the skateboard rockets down the street. "WOOOO!!!!" He cheers and holds a hand in the air.



"Stupid...heavy...the hell...don't we have anti-gravity already..."

Take continued to plow down the streets, pulling the rickshaw behind him. He dangerously veered around the corner, the wooden construct behind him tipping on to one wheel and the tarp covering it flaring back, revealing the shine of metal beneath. But no one got a good look, Take was already at the other end of the street. He was fast once he got going.

It took a while longer, but Take eventually burst into the abandoned building. Breathing heavily, he dropped the crossbeam he was pulling the rickshaw by.

At least he'd gotten here first.

"Took you long enough." The voice before him announced.

Dammit.


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "The motto of Ninth is 'inquisitiveness'," Selena spoke as they walked, "The desire to learn and understand, so as never to be surprised. They are the investigators of Soul Society, and keep the news within Seireitei. As a new member, you will be placed under one of the low seated officers, who will assess you while you complete the jobs given to you, and then report to a higher officer."
> 
> The gates came into sight, and Selena waved casually at them. She couldn't quite decide if she wanted to wander in to Ninth for a while, or head back to Captain Orochi. When she next did, there was a chance she'd have to make a big decision, one way or another, in response to his own interests.
> 
> She sighed and stood still for a while, waiting for Arlen to head off and meet with his overseer.



Arlen began to walk through the 9th division, he had been given his shinigami uniform and was ready.

"Hello, you must be Arlen."

Arlen turned to see a woman with wild silver hair.
"I am Ryoko, I will be overseeing you for as long as it takes."

Arlen nodded. 
"So what now?"

Ryoko grinned. "I assess!" she pulled out her sword and charged at Arlen making him run through the door at the rear and sending him tumbling into the training area.

---------

While Selena was away Serp made his way to Nagi's office. He walked in and Nagi was sitting at his desk, Nagi looked up at Serp and spoke.
"I am downstairs."

Serp nodded as he walked past the fuax Nagi whether it was a gigai or water clone wasn't really important. Serp went to the picture at the back of Nagi room and tapped it three times with his zanpaktou. The wall opened up and he stepped through.

This was the entrance to Nagi's secret lab. Inside Nagi was busy.
"Nagi have you finished them."

"Yes yes come and see." Nagi rose what looked like a mask to his face and placed it on. 

"Yes it works, but isn't that look a bit pretentious we aren't hollows after all."

Nagi smiled a toothy smile. "But appearance is everything. And did you bring the records of others that might join our cause."

Serp placed a folder down on the desk. "There, now let us discuss."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "It's not just the one barrier, Kyle." Dechs was pouring over the reports, expertly gathered by his top Hunter team. He was already putting together points of interest, trying to create a list of likely suspects in order, and then rank them against the suspects within Seireitei, "It's the fact that hundreds of the same high quality barrier went up simultaneously across the world, with a trap of Hollow bait set within each. This entire thing was a massive setup for the sole sake of having a large number of Hollow devour souls. Why and who is a total mystery. And I don't like unsolved mysteries."
> 
> There were plenty of other points that could be made - the danger of Shinigami with that much power acting on their own, the fact that this could all simply be a test of power, the fact that it might be a distraction for a less obvious occurrence happening simultaneously. All those had to, and would, be considered in due time.
> 
> First things first though. Dechs wanted to convince himself there was at least a likely possibility that it could have been someone outside Soul Society responsible for this. However, as of the information he currently had, it was extremely unlikely.



"But the barriers to go up simultanously would be relavtivly impossible without it having a set timed are we talking all excatly the same time here or the same time for each time zone. Since I doubt a single shinigami could activate them all at once so probly timed and planned ahead. Or maybe similiar to Captain Kura's achient kiduo thing. Kinda like a trip-wire it only activates when something with the spiritual signature of a hollow or hollows cross into a certain area. Other wise I believe they would of timed it. Not that the lazy ass could plan something llike this anyway."Kyle grunted Marco's name, he watched captain Deche woundering how he could help if possible. Maybe help with her research or something. He stilled disliked Captain Kura for the meny reasons most others disliked him then again a fair share seemed to admire him at the same time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

"Even so, the power and quantity of the barriers was something else. If it was set up beforehand, then there was a lot of planning that went in, over a long period of time. It still points towards a dangerous faction."

Dechs sighed, running a hand through his hair. He was building up a bit of a sweat.

"I'm going for a walk," he turned around, inverted haori flaring up behind him, "Kyle, keep an eye on the Division. I'll be back in a little while. If anyone arrives for me, send me a message."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2009)

With Jack-

"Right, So what's all this stuff you got for us?" Jack walked over to Take. "What? No hello? No how you been? No thanks for bringing us tons of heavy crap from all the way across town?" Take asked him. "Oi, You guys were the ones that picked the meeting spot all the way out of town! it takes a long time for me to get down here too you know!" He grumbled. "Yeah, but you have that skateboard." Jack nodded. "True.. my skateboard is pretty awesome... But anyway, whatcha got for us?"

Elsewhere in Karakura-

"Yaaaawwwwwn~~~" A man with long messy brown hair woke up and rubbed the back of his head. "Man.. is it noon?" He opened up his curtains. "AH! THE LIGHT! IT BURNS!" He quickly closed the curtains and covered his eyes. "Urgh... i shouldn't have had all that sake last night..." He grumbled and pulled on a loose pair of black pants and put on a black robe. "Wellp~ Time to open shop~" he walked down the hallway and began to open doors on his way through.

"Neku~ Isac~ Josef~ Alian~" A boy with spiked black hair and a black uniform crawls out of one of the rooms. "Hey, Some of us are still sleepin!" He grumbles rubbing the back of his head. "Come on Neku, We've got to get to work." Another boy with medium spiked brown/yellow hair smiles. He then adjusts his headphones and walks down the hallway. "Damn.. always gettin us up early..." another boy with neat and tidy medium length black hair walks from his room.

"Heh, Kids these days don't know the value of hard work." a man with long red hair and a gray cloak walks out form his room. "Let's get going!" He marches proudly. "Guh.. why can't you guys just sleep in like normal people..." Neku grumbled and walked sleepily behind the rest of the group. "Right men! ready! set! DOORS OPEN!!!" The man tossed open the metal sliding door to the front of the store. 

"KENTO SHOP JUNIOR READY FOR-" He stopped in the middle of his sentence as he saw Kigai standing before him. "Oh... Hello Kigai! It's been a long time, haven't seen you since Rasta banished me to the human world." He blinked. "Kento Kenichi.. It's been a very long time indeed... I have a few questions for you about the recent events in Karakura." Ken lowered his head, eyes shadowed. "I see...."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Jack-
> 
> "Right, So what's all this stuff you got for us?" Jack walked over to Take. "What? No hello? No how you been? No thanks for bringing us tons of heavy crap from all the way across town?" Take asked him. "Oi, You guys were the ones that picked the meeting spot all the way out of town! it takes a long time for me to get down here too you know!" He grumbled. "Yeah, but you have that skateboard." Jack nodded. "True.. my skateboard is pretty awesome... But anyway, whatcha got for us?"



Take, with great flourish, grabbed the tarp over the rickshaw and pulled, setting it sailing through the air. A mound of gear was inside the cart.

"Basic amplifiers," Take took one out and threw it to Jack, who fitted the bangle around his wrist. The awareness that one punch from this would do serious damage was instantaneous. He could feel the strength.

"Strength and speed," Take showed a few more of the bangles, "Power," he held up a long spiraling coil, one that looked like it fit around the arm. "This beauty increases the strength of your powers by packing more Reiryoku into them, but it'll drain you faster."

"This," Take continued, this time showing a rather large looking cannon, albeit one he hefted over his shoulder easily enough,"is part of the deal. You fire this, and it puts a special bind on a Hollow. Hit the same Hollow three times with it and it'll be transferred into one of our containers. We want to collect at least five Hollow."

"That's boring can't you do it."

Take growled. "We're the ones giving you free stuff. You owe us this much."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Take, with great flourish, grabbed the tarp over the rickshaw and pulled, setting it sailing through the air. A mound of gear was inside the cart.
> 
> "Basic amplifiers," Take took one out and threw it to Jack, who fitted the bangle around his wrist. The awareness that one punch from this would do serious damage was instantaneous. He could feel the strength.
> 
> ...



Jack sighed. "Alright alright, you want five hollow i got you." He grumbled. "Well, The stuff looks pretty interesting.. all part of the package.. that's nice. But there's only one thing i have left to ask you Take. What do you guys want out of this deal? I can see what we get, Amplifiers and that cannon. But aside from the five hollows, what else do you want us to provide you with? You guys always had some other stuff in mind but never tell us till we actually get the stuff you know.. or at least, no one tells me till i get here.... So, What's it you guys want?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

"One last thing to show you," Take purposefully ignored that question for the moment. From out of the rickshaw, he pulled a sheathed sword. Slowly withdrawing the blade, it was revealed to be a perfectly straight, one sided, blade.

"This thing steals Reishi from whatever it cuts. We haven't' figured out its maximum limit, but take it that for every Hollow that it's used to kill, it will grow more powerful."

Take sheathed it again.

"Each week, we want whoever's been using it to meet up with us so that we can perform a few quick tests to see how it affects its user. That's all."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "One last thing to show you," Take purposefully ignored that question for the moment. From out of the rickshaw, he pulled a sheathed sword. Slowly withdrawing the blade, it was revealed to be a perfectly straight, one sided, blade.
> 
> "This thing steals Reishi from whatever it cuts. We haven't' figured out its maximum limit, but take it that for every Hollow that it's used to kill, it will grow more powerful."
> 
> ...



Take tossed the sword over to Jack. The Joutei caught it in his right hand and drew the blade, Examining it. "I see, So this is that little catch you guys like to toss in." He smirked and examined the blade more carefully. "Did you guys make this yourself? seems a bit more.. well, seems like its made just a bit better then your usual stuff..." He sheathed the blade and tossed it back to Take. "I know the perfect people for these items." He nodded and placed a pair of sunglasses on. "So... am i taking the Rickshaw or do i have to try to carry all that crap?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Take tossed the sword over to Jack. The Joutei caught it in his right hand and drew the blade, Examining it. "I see, So this is that little catch you guys like to toss in." He smirked and examined the blade more carefully. "Did you guys make this yourself? seems a bit more.. well, seems like its made just a bit better then your usual stuff..." He sheathed the blade and tossed it back to Take. "I know the perfect people for these items." He nodded and placed a pair of sunglasses on. "So... am i taking the Rickshaw or do i have to try to carry all that crap?"



"Go ahead and take it," Take waved casually to the Rickshaw, "I don't want to have to bear its weight."

Take took a moment to put everything back inside of it and fix the tarp over it. "We'll probably be in contact to check how things are turning out. Catch you around."

With a wave, Take stuck both hands in his pockets and wandered casually out of the building.

~~~

A shape glided through the sands beneath the floor of Hueco Mundo, moving gracefully despite its unwieldy build. The sand spoke to it, telling it of targets above, who suddenly found themselves pulled under the ocean of particulate, exposed to the jaws lurking just below the surface.

A little way off to the distance, two large Gillian were glassing the sand, burning up all the scurrying Hollow beneath them. Behind them, a pack of mindless Gillian swayed, feeding fodder, unable to go against their superiors.

R?n and V?li were being gluttonous, but Gillian rarely grew tired, and never full. They were the most divorced beings from Hollow, and it showed.

But their spiritual rich bodies had attracted the attention of another, who swam through the sands, and approached them cautiously.

It was not until the sand beneath their feet began to thin, and the two Gillian started sinking beneath it, that they realised their danger. Glassing a column of sand, R?n lashed out with her hands and tail, wrapping herself around it and hefting herself up. V?li attempted a similar method, but a large pair of fins, at 45 degrees to the horizontal each, erupted from the sand, coursing towards him.

R?n roared, and another Cero scythed between the fins, causing them to dip back under the sand.

This battle was on.


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

Arlen had to get the fuck out of there, some crazy bitch had already drawn her sword on him, and he was just fresh out of the academy. 

Arlen ran and jumped over the fence before crashing into the ground on the other side. The woman was hot on his tail, he was looking behind him not noticing in front when he crashed into someone and fell on his ass.

The woman had caught up and had a weird look on her face.
"Tai...Taichou!"

Arlen looked up at the person he had just crashed into, he hoped and he prayed it was not who he thought it was.

"Erm, Hello."


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

Arlen nodded and followed his captain. Arlen looked at Dechs trying to gauge his character but it was harder to see, some people he could read easy, but others like those 2 captains were hard to read.

"Yes sir everything." Arlen began to survey as he Ryoko and Dechs began to walk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

From Ninth Division, the closest Divisions were Tenth, Twelfth and Seventh. Dechs naturally struck a path towards Twelfth.

He was one of the Captains that wandered the most, which meant that people were used to seeing him. Passing through Twelfth, he was going to begin his investigations of the Captains in the most innocuous of ways. By having a new recruit do it unknowingly.

He'd pay a visit to Fifth Division and the Kidou Corps before his walk was over. He himself would just be wandering. It would be the newest of his Shinigami that did the initial investigation. An inner part of Dechs sighed, realising he was always on the ball, always ready to plan and plot. He ignored that part and continued his walk.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2009)

In the human world-

"WE NEED SOME HELP OVER HERE!" a shinigami shouts. "Iyasu! that's your deal!" another shinigami shouts. "Yeah yeah i know!" Ijutsu Iyasu, 17th seat of the fourth division, Sent on the hollow hunting mission in order to aid the shinigami who are injured. His hair is kept in a top knot and he wields two  Katana with round guards, both looking exactly alike. "What's this ones problem?" He looks up at a blond man. "He got hit by some sort of acid breath." The man answers. 

"Right, You feeling ok?" Iyasu asks. "MY SIDE IS BURNING ASSHOLE!!!!" a man with a scared face and shaved head screams at him. "My my.. You sure at testy. Maybe i should leave.. I feel kinda hurt..." He began to stand up. "WAIT!! DON'T GO!!!" Iyasu sat back down. "I wouldn't have left, I just wanted you to know you're a dick." 

"Iyasu, It's not nice to treat others with such disrespect." Koutetsu stood over the shinigami, Alex at his side. "Ah.. Captain Kou." Iyasu's hands began to glow green as he healed the shinigami. "It's good to see you." He smiled. "You should know, he mistreated me first. Even though i rank above him." Koutetsu nodded. "Good man." He looked down at the shinigami. "Never insult the man whose job it is to save your life. Remember, the only reason you are alive is because he has risked his life to save you." 

The man nods and Koutetsu smiles. "Right, Alex, I think we've wiped out the hollow in this part of town correct?" Alex nodded. "Very good! The other Vice captains seem to have left already, so their job must be done. Kigai-Dono has left to speak with one of the banishes.. There are few hollows left to fight. This event may end soon!" He smiled. "I hope it does Taicho, I want to take a nap." Kou raised a brow. "I thought you liked fighting." 

Alex nodded. "Sure! when things are fun! fightin these weak hollows is like fighting a kid in grade school, ain't no fun. One little hit knocks em out so you have to hold back a hole bunch just to keep playing with em but it's never fun cause you know how easily you can wipe em out if you just barely got serious." He sighed. "I'd rather fight that bastard from the first again." He narrowed his eyes. "I see..." Kou smiled. "It's nice to know you have not lost your vigor Alex." Alex just scoffed. "Don't count me out yet Taicho." 

With Kigai and Kento-

"What can i do for your Kigai? Want some tea? Neku! make some tea!" He shouts at the boy. "Make your own damn tea!" Neku tosses a pot and Knocks Kento over. "Ah~ so violent~ that hurt~" He whined. "Like hell it did!" Neku shouts. "I've come to ask you a serious question Kento." Kigai had a dark tone about him. "Oh... I see..." Kento stood up. "Please. Let's take this to a more private setting then." 

A few moments later the two stand in a red room. "Please sit." Kento hands Kigai a red pillow and the two take a seat on the floor. "What is it you wish to discuss? don't worry, this place is sealed off from the rest of the building." Kigai took a deep breath. "Since your banishment... you've done.. some things that one would consider... suspicious." Kento raised a brow. "Oh? I have?" 

Kigai nodded. "I do not wish to suspect that you had anything to do with the barriers kigai.. But considering your past and those who work for you.. I could only assume that you would have the power to create such a thing." Kento lowered his head. "You assume i would have the ability to create a barrier with a spiritual density strong enough to stop a  captain level kidou attack?" 

Kigai's eyes widened. "Don't be so shocked, I know the workings of this city better then you guys, I know about the groups that act under soul society's radar and i know about the spiritual powers that you overlook." He looked up and smiled. "But~~ I didn't make the barrier~" He laughed. "Neku told me about it while i sent him out to go get us some ingredients for stir fry!" 

Kento laughed and slapped his knee. "Kento, You are a very scary man. You know far too much about the workings of soul society and i know far to little about you. I still have my doubts about why you were banished." Kento sighed. "I did something i shouldn't have and Rasta decided to punish me through Banishment." He shrugged. "Nothing to complicated." Kigai nodded. "However what i find suspicious is that he has banished you and the four seated officers under you.. That is a very strange number.. very specific."

Kigai narrowed his eyes. "They were working with me, Rastarious explained it all to everyone there, You should remember. You were the one who wanted the banishment remember?" He smiled. "I can not help but feel that those men working under you had nothing to do with the event... Even still i don't fully understand Rasta-taicho but i know he has his reasons for doing what he did." 

Kigai sighed. "But if you can't give me any information then i have no choice but to leave." Kigai began to stand up. "You're the current Captain Commander, You have access to all the information you need to solve this problem Kigai. Everything is laid out before you, You just need to open your eyes and look." Kento stood up and waved his hand causing a door to open. "Please, have a good day."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2009)

"It's still an impressive thing," Dechs Cathises, Captain of Ninth Division, commented, standing in the doorway to the training room. "I doubt I could get a tenth of that power out even with the chant. Not that Kidou was ever my strong point."

Behind Dechs, Arlen was poking his head around the Captain, trying to catch a glimpse of Fifth's Captain. He'd been a Gotei Thirteen Member for less than a day and had met multiple Captains back to back. It was crazy. Ryoko sighed and grabbed the hem of Arlen's robe, trying to pull him out of the way.

~~~

Rán growled, trying to push her way through the sand. But it had clamped down tight on her, and was preventing movement. Just out of sight the Gillian was lurking, swimming through the sand like it was nothing. It was the one responsible for this. And it was also the most dangerous foe Rán had yet faced.

She felt its Reiatsu surge as it raced towards her, and finally, she caught a glimpse of her foe. As their hands met, and the two crashed into one another, struggling together, Rán was surprised by the shape of its mask.

It was so ... big. It was ridiculous. It was perhaps a quarter of the Gillian's length, only in width. It formed two cone shapes, one at each end, with the 45 degree fin on each cone. Small chains with dangling diamonds of mask hung from the end, and a wide mouth, full of serrated teeth, stretched across the mask. Had Rán not been in the current situation she was, buried underground and facing an opponent who could casually pass through the sands as if they were not there, she'd laugh.

But she realised just how strong this strange Gillian was. She was in danger.

On the sands above, ignored by the attacking Gillian, Váli was charging a very powerful Cero. He'd been building up the Reiryoku for it for minutes, and it was getting to the point he'd lose control of it. So now was the moment. He fired.

The cero punched through the sand, the incredible heat of it leaving glass in its wake. It passed down into the depths, leaving the massive pillar of glass, inside the desert. Wrapping both hands around the pillar, and putting all his strength behind it, Váli pulled. And with a Gillian's strength, the glass pillar emerged from the sands, Rán hanging onto its end.

She landed on all fours, poised like a cat. It was an unwieldy position for this stupid body, but she preferred it.

The Gillian lurked just below the surface of the desert, a few paces away. Watching and waiting.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Even so, the power and quantity of the barriers was something else. If it was set up beforehand, then there was a lot of planning that went in, over a long period of time. It still points towards a dangerous faction."
> 
> Dechs sighed, running a hand through his hair. He was building up a bit of a sweat.
> 
> "I'm going for a walk," he turned around, inverted haori flaring up behind him, "Kyle, keep an eye on the Division. I'll be back in a little while. If anyone arrives for me, send me a message."



"Naturally, Captain Deches."Kyle replied. He sighed once Captain Deches left. Woundering what the hell was going on. He leaned aginste the wall and slid down until he was sat on the piping hot wooden floor and unwrapped his Vice-captain badge and placed it infront of him. Sun light piercing through the cracks in the boards behide him that made up the inner wall of his captain's office. He woundered weather or not this was really a Captains doing and tried to ponder as to why they would wish to capture hollows or protect them from shinigami.

-With Lexis-

Hikari looked at Lexis carefully thinking. "Your soul seems familiar, like we meet before in the past, but before Marco became a captain. Who is she?"
Lexis ignored her comment for two reasons; One, she didn't make any sence with such a comment, and two, she should of never been materialized in the first place.
"She's a lower phase shinigami, who I warned about her developments within the research branch of Soul Society. I'm acctully surprised, if any shinigami would show up due to me matarilizing my Zankaputo it would be a Captain or Vice-Captain who comes to investigate. This makes the question pending, what are you doing out here? I dont think my Raistu is very large when I matarerilze her."He stated, he was never a good detector of surges of raistu's maybe down to his laid back attitude.
"Lower phase? What gives you any right to say such a thing, and then ask why I'm out here when your the one who is braking rules of soul society."Lexis asked in a raised tone rafer angerly and annoyed by his comment.

"Careful anger often becomes your worst enermy in combat, attacking agreesively will not get you anywhere, especially aginste such oppents similiar to me. It results in you being killed or worse."Marco stated, changing the subject likly being successful as always.
"Worse than death? What a stupid ideal it must be let me guess dieing dishonourly? No wait thats not like you. Wait, quit changing the subject!"Lexis grunted.
"Their connected dont be impatient. No the worser fate than death is consumption of your very soul."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 29, 2009)

-With Kenneth-

Kenneth’s head snapped toward the entrance of the Fifth’s training area. Who he sees is one Mr. Dechs Cathises. The Captain of the Ninth Division. A smile crosses Kenneth’s lips as he clenches his left fist. A dark residual Reiatsu crackled as it fell from his hand like a fine dust.  Cathises-Dono, it’s been ah long  time. What brings ya t’ th’ Fifth?” Kenneth says as he pulls his left hand up and points it back at the shredded dummies.  “Hado No. 31 Shakkahō.” A red energy flows around Kenneth’s out stretched arm and collects in Kenneth’s palm. A moment later it fire and hits in the center of the group. In a flash the dummies are incinerated. Under the warm glow of the Kido Kenneth’s hand moves back across his body and into his inner robes. 

Pulling a small bottle of Sake from his robs, yes a good drunk keeps Alcohol on him at all times, a goofy grin crosses his features.   “May I offer ya an yer lil’ friend ah drink?” Kenneth ask as he sloshes the liquid around in the bottle as an attempt to make it seem more appealing to the two. 

-With Marcus- 

Crimson seemed to be the color of the day as it painted the air a red hue as Marcus runs though the city using his soul cutter to purify the Hollow he comes across and performing Konso where it is needed. Sweat was now pouring down Marcus’ face he had been battling hard for what seemed like forever. It wasn’t like killing the weaker Hollow was a challenge or anything, sure ever once in a while he came across a stronger Hollow that gave a good fight, but for the most part it was attack and go to the next area. Later, Rinse and repeat. What was weighing on Marcus so heavily was the several cracked ribs he had thanks to that Dammed Gillian. Clutching his ribs he runs past an alley and spies a member of the Fourth Division working on another Shinigami. Throwing the brakes on Marcus slides by the alley kicking up a bit of a dust cloud doing so.

Turning on his heels he walks back to the alley way and steps in.  “Hey bud, think you could take a look at my ribs after you get done there?” Marcus ask slightly startling the  healer. The young girl turns as a sweat drop forms on the back of her head and rolls down to the side of her neck. A wavy grin spreads across her face. “Su. Sure. I’ll be with you in a minute.” she stutters out. 

-With Reno-

   Reno bounces down the stairs with great speed and hits the ground with a sound thud a story down.  The air is forced from his body when he hit’s the ground. And he painfully gasps for air as he rolls onto his side. A bone shuddering roar sends a shiver up Reno’s spine. Looking down past his feet to the top of the stair well Reno sees those dead yellow eyes staring a whole though him to his very soul. In a panicked scramble Reno pulls himself up kicking his feet rapidly. The small round rug beneath him bunches up and is kicked away as Reno starts to move toward the door, to freedom. With Hollow laughs sinisterly as it leaps down the stairs landing with a thud three feet behind his to be next meal. The creatures powerful legs bend as it builds the kinetic energy needed to jump in front of his target. With a leap the soft wood floor beneath the Hollow’s talons crack and splinter under the force of it’s jump.

With a heavy thud it lands in front of Reno cutting his quick escape off. As the beast spins around Reno stops dead in his tracks and begins to kick his legs in the other direction. This sudden action almost causes Reno to hit his rear, but he quickly regains his balance and stands straight. Reno knew he was going to have to fight since the beast was dead set on not letting him get out. Clenching his fist into balls he falls into his favorite fighting stance and starts to bounce side to side with his feet. The Hollow blinks for a second then roars with amusement, this human was going to try and face him. With a lunge it attacks, but Reno being the more agile of the two parries and slams a fist into the creatures gut. To Reno’s chagrin the blow did little more then make the Hollow madder as is lashed out with the back of it’s left arm. 

Ducking the blow Reno wraps his own arm around the Hollow’s and twist. The arm didn’t break like Reno wanted but it did slightly bend like it wanted too. A smile crosses Reno’s feature as he realizes that he could hurt the monster. With the Hollow preoccupied with it’s arm trying to bend the wrong way it doesn’t see Reno’s left fist rocketing toward it’s face. With a shattering smack it lands dead center slightly stunning the Hollow. With several more secession of  heavy left handed blows Reno releases the Hollow. With a junp he performs a butterfly kick with the tip of his shoe slamming into the nose of the Hollow. The attack is so hard that it cracks the mask slightly. The Hollow roars as it actually feels that attack.  Growling as it grasp it’s nose the monster successfully grabs Reno by the shirt. With a heavy pull he tosses Reno into the next room though the wall. 

With a hard bounce Reno rolls though the living area with great speed crashing into the opposite wall breaking though it as well. Coughing up blood his vision blurs as he hears the Hollow roar in the next room. The beast’s heavy footsteps echo though the room as Reno blacks out.  “So it’s is up to me again.” a familiar voice says as a cracking sound can be faintly heard. Suddenly a wave of Reiatsu pours from Reno’s body as Clawed hands emerge from the darkness. Colored steam pours from pours in the claws as a set of dark grey glowing eyes appear in the darkness. As Reno pulls himself back up to his feet and though the hole a large grin is stamped into his features. The Hollow stops as it feels a totally new presence in the room . One with more murderous intent then it had ever felt before. Reno pops his neck as he takes a step forward.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2009)

"You know I don't have the hold for alcohol," Dechs sighed warmly, reaching back to put a hand on Arlen's head and ruffle his hair. "And I wouldn't give alcohol to the new guy. It'd be irresponsible of me. I was just talking a walk."

Dechs looked back at Arlen and Ryoko. "Wait here."

Then he walked forward to Kenneth, and dropped his voice as he approached.

"I assume you've already been filled in on the private details of this barrier fiasco in the real world. I wanted to ask your opinion on it."

Dechs wasn't the type to let suspicions ruin opportunities. Very few people were more knowledgeable about Kidou, more full of information that could be useful. Just because Kenneth was a suspect, didn't he mean he couldn't help identify the perpetrator.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Good call," Mathias watched as the sound of dimensions echoed out, as two giant slabs of metal took shape, guarded by skeletal statues at either end. As the gates opened, and a giant arm reached out to grasp VanDes, and pull him, screaming all the way, to the netherworld.
> 
> The silence that settled in the wake of this lasted a while.
> 
> "First time I ever saw the gates I was terrified as well," Mathias remarked, "some of Thirteenth's Veterans can tell Hollow that will go to Hell with a single glance. That's a sign of experience. If you pick up the talent, you'd probably impress a lot of them."



Kioshi looked to Mathais with a smile on his face "Thanks" he said while sheathing his zanpaktous back into their respective straps. He surveyed the area and looked at the damage that fighting had caused. "Didn't think I would run into any hollows that powerful my very first time in the real world" he spoke aloud.

"Hey Mathais" Kioshi said turning his attention to the young shinigami. "Did you happen to hear a......voice while you were fighting?" During the battle against the two hollw Kioshi heared a voice though very faint Kioshi was positive he was being talked to.

_Flashback
"Faster" "Faster!" A faint voice spoke to Kioshi out of nowhere. Kioshi didn't have time to be spectacle and pushed himself to run faster.

"Faster!" The voice yelled out again.
End_

"I heared a voice in the back of my head telling me to move faster when you were about to be blind sided......." Kioshi paused for a brief moment waiting for Mathais answer as he gazed down at his zanpaktou.

(OOC: Homework kept me busy, but I"m free now)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi looked to Mathais with a smile on his face "Thanks" he said while sheathing his zanpaktous back into their respective straps. He surveyed the area and looked at the damage that fighting had caused. "Didn't think I would run into any hollows that powerful my very first time in the real world" he spoke aloud.
> 
> "Hey Mathais" Kioshi said turning his attention to the young shinigami. "Did you happen to hear a......voice while you were fighting?" During the battle against the two hollw Kioshi heared a voice though very faint Kioshi was positive he was being talked to.
> 
> ...



"Huh, yeah, I did."

Mathias thought back on the voice that told him to dodge, not block.

"I thought it was just instinct." He looked at his Tantō knife, and thought for a little. Maybe...nah.

"I think most of the Hollow are done here. And we're both pretty much drained. We should head back to Soul Society for now."


----------



## Cjones (Aug 29, 2009)

_Karakura town_

"Good I didn't think my first fight would be that damn tough" Kioshi said walking along side Mathais as they began their way back home. 

_Soul Society_

"Arrrgh I hate when the captains have meetings!" Fumiko fumed doing what she did best when her captain was sleep being a no good sloth. "I know it must have been something really serious for the old man to go straight to his room and fall asleep." Fumiko leaned up against the headboard in her room and just sighed a little. "The job from eariler was weird in itself. How did hollows even managed to make a barrier that powerful? Humans could go into the barrier, but couldn't go out......"

The job still bothered Fumiko some, but she knew it wasn't of her concern. "The captains will handle it so no need for me to get all worked up. The only thing I need to concern myself with is looking out for the old man. Maybe helping him out and putting up with him will get me closer to the captain commander." By this time Fumiko had hearts in her eyes and lust not love on her mind.

"...........I'd better go for a walk" she said jumping out the bed and exiting her room.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2009)

Returning to Thirteenth Division, their required number of Hollow slain and the two quite tired, they were greeted by Rei, who was heavily bandaged. She waved off Mathias's freak out, a smile on what amount of her face was visable.

"Fourth patched me up already," she laughed, overruling Mathias's worries, "I'll be back to normal in no time. It's my own fault."

"You should be thankful between us we can put out such a strong barrier," Alexis sighed, some of the other low seats with her. "I swear you've got the devil's luck. No one else I know would come out so lightly from a straight on Gillian Cero."

Mathias gaped as Rei laughed lightly.

Kioshi just stood back and wondered whether these guys were right in the head.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Tobias, right?"
> 
> Tobias looked up in surprise at the brown haired man who had silently appeared before him. "How'd you know?" he asked.
> 
> ...



One hand on the metal sheet, Tobias watched as shapes arose on the other end, small models of steel, cutouts that played and mock fought with one another, before perfectly realigning themselves. All without him touching them.

The Shinigami, Mathias, had said his Zanpakutō had grown stronger because of Tobias. Well Tobias suspected it had worked both ways, and he was stronger because of the Zanpakutō. Even Jackson was surprised how quickly his student was growing.

Tobias still kept a hold of the wooden handle he'd made before hand, the one he'd attached the sword to. He wanted to keep it for the day he remade the sword, and used it to put his sins to rest.

Thinking of that, he wondered who would come for him next.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n growled, trying to push her way through the sand. But it had clamped down tight on her, and was preventing movement. Just out of sight the Gillian was lurking, swimming through the sand like it was nothing. It was the one responsible for this. And it was also the most dangerous foe R?n had yet faced.
> 
> She felt its Reiatsu surge as it raced towards her, and finally, she caught a glimpse of her foe. As their hands met, and the two crashed into one another, struggling together, R?n was surprised by the shape of its mask.
> 
> ...



Blast after blast of Cero smashed where the Reiatsu lurked, but it was fast, and dodged around them.

R?n snarled, her tail digging into the sand, and beginning to drag in ambient Reiatsu. She'd split the desert in two to get this thing, if she had to.

When the sand began to grow soft and loose again, R?n sprung forward. Even with this Gillian body, she was fast. On all fours, she almost felt like herself again.

And the sand swimming Gillian could not catch her now. R?n was too fast. V?li had backed away, ready to provide range support with his spines.

The fins pierced through the desert, and for a brief moment, an opening appeared. Fire surging around her, R?n blitzed forward, and her hands clutched around the fins. Pulling with all her might, she hauled the Gillian with the crazy mask from the desert, and threw it overhead. Stunned by the sudden change in environment, it hit the ground, hard. R?n snarled and stalked forward.

"R?n!"

The high pitched voice of V?li was odd, especially coming from the huge Gillian. Rarely speaking, R?n knew it meant trouble.

In the distance, a massive herd of Gillian was racing towards them. At their lead, a panther Adjuchas. Shit.

The other Gillian, the sand swimmer, pulled itself up, and looked between the two Gillian it had been battling, and the approaching Adjuchas. Now was probably a good time to run away. With her powers over the desert, it would not be difficult.

But something compelled her to stay. Any Hollow that found in another an equal had a strange bond formed. And this other Gillian, not the spined one, but the feline. It had fought her with everything it had, and done exceptionally. Even with her supreme powers. It demanded respect.

And so she, Gersemi Cain, self proclaimed queen of the desert, rose up, stood to her full height, and roared a challenge at the approaching horde.

And V?li stepped up beside them, and the three self aware Gillian roared, Cero charging in the mouths of each.

The horde of Gillian spooked as the triple blast rushed towards the Adjuchas, who nimbly flipped over it. What followed after, the downpour of long range spines launched by V?li, surprised him, but he was not an Adjuchas for nothing. A few of them stuck, but they were simply mosquito bites.

It was the wave of fire that surged overhead and cut through the Gillian behind him that put the first worry. He was a new Adjuchas, and hadn't been a very strong Hollow before. Had he become arrogant?

Of course, V?li and R?n were just providing the distractions. They were powerful of course, but their abilities were simply strong. Gersemi, while not as powerful Reiatsu wise, had an ability that made up for it.

The ground turned soft beneath the paws of the panther, and it leaped high, aware of a sudden danger. But the leap had been calculated, and two cero, one after the other, crashed into it. It hit the sand again on its back, and sunk. But only halfway. Gersemi tightened the sand around it, holding it in place.

In place for what followed, as the three Gillian opened their mouths wide, and a massive surge of red formed in each. One after the other, not mercy between, Cero after Cero crashed down upon the Hollow. It was relentless, it was extreme. And it worked.

When the three finally ran out of Reiatsu, drained so fully they all sunk to the ground, the Adjuchas was long dead. Even an evolution higher, that many repeated attacks was way too much. R?n was the first to reach forward, her hand grabbing it by the head and lifting it. It was so small.

V?li shot a single spine through it, splitting it in half. R?n tossed V?li one half. A moment passed when she sighed, then reached back over and closed an arc of fire around the bottom quarter of V?li's meal, just before he ate it. She grabbed that, added it the bottom quarter of hers and passed it to Gersemi.

They'd only lived because of her. She was strong.

Gersemi chomped eagerly on the Adjuchas's hind quarters.

Silence based before them.

"R?n?" The voice was feminine, the first sign R?n received of gender. This one had heard V?li speak.

"V?li," V?li happily announced. He was such a child.

"Gersemi," the sand swimmer replied.

Inside R?n's head, she sighed loudly. Now she had two of them to deal with.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2009)

Karakura town-

Kigai walks down the streets and raises his hand, Quickly a group of black butterfly's swarm him. "This is Captain Commander Kigai Kyoukou. By official order i declare this hollow hunt over. You are to return to Soul Society immediately. That is all." He threw his arm out and allowed the butterflies to swarm around everyone. His orders being repeated to every shinigami in the town. 

"Ah, Seems like it's time to leave." Kou nodded. "COME MEN! WE FALL BACK!" He opened up a gate to Soul society. "Wait! We're just heading back? What's the Captain commander thinking!?" Alex asked. "He's going to wipe them out." Koutestsu commented. "He has grown tired of this game and will instead, destroy all the hollows himself." 

Alex stepped back. "Wait.. how's he plan on doing that!?" Kou smirked. "Do you wish to stay and watch?" Alex gulped and nodded. "Fine! then everyone else, Await at the gate for Alex and Myself!" The shinigami nod and rush through the gate. "Did you hear that Ssob!" Kou shouts to him. "We've got to go!" Kuzusu nodded. "Yes, I'll prepare a gate." Ssob just shook his head.

"No.. i'm going to keep going.. There's something wrong here..." He took off running. "WAIT!!" Kuzusu grabbed Kou's wrist before she could chase him. "Trust me, When the Captain commander says to skip town, it's best to leave." He smiled before running through the gate. "He's right.. No matter how much i hate to admit it..." Ereki grumbles and helps Kou through the door.

"There's got to be a reason the hollows attacked..." Ssob looked around. "Heh, seems that one bit of courage made you grow a pair!" his sword shouts. "Ara!? The voice!!!" Ssob looked around. "Shut up.." His zanpakto sighed. "There's something here... I don't wan to leave without it!"

Mean while, Kigai held up a small headset. "This is Captain Commander Kigai, I am requesting the an area of at least one thousand feet around my immediate area be sealed off from the current town and that we enact the proper spacial barriers." He awaited his response. "S..sir.. But why? I don't see the purpose in removing that area from the current dimension..." Kigai sighed. "There is a purpose, Just do it." 

The women agreed. "It will take a few moments." Kigai nodded. "Just the right amount of time for me to get this done." He put the device in his jacket, place his zanpakto's tip in the ground and released just enough spirit energy for he hungry hollows of Karakura to come flooding in droves. "Ten seconds!" The voice calls. The hollows begin to get closer to Kigai. "Nine! Eight! Seven! Six!"

The hollows are now within feet of the Captain commander. "FIVE! FOUR! THREE!" They begin to climb on top of him. "TWO!" All of the hollows left on town now pile up on top of Kigai like a giant feeding frenzy. "ONE!" A blue light surrounds a one thousand foot square radius around Kigai. "DRAGON'S FLARE!" 

From Koutestsu and Alex's current position they can see a large pillar of fire rise high into the sky and eventually die out. "W...woa..h..." Alex falls down onto his read. "That thing... that was pretty far... but.... it.. it was... Huge!" He shouts. "The captain commander wiped out the hollows." Kou lowered his hand down and Alex accepted. "Come on then, Let's go." 

Mean while, At the site of the Festival of souls, Ssob was busy digging through some of the debris and the free cocktail stand. "What's this...?" He picked up a small round purple jewel. "Maybe i should give it to Kigai taicho..." He rubbed his chin. "Whatcha got there?" Ssob fumbled around nervously before putting the jewel into his shirt.

"Ah? what? nothing!" He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. "Hahaha i see! guess you didn't get the order to leave huh?" The man smiled, he had long thick black hair, tied back in a pony tail with bangs going off to the right. He seemed to be very large and well built, with a small but thick beard. "I'm Ushirodate Aigo, Fourth seat of the Ninth division!"

Ssob bowed. "I'm Ssob B. Uggy, I'm an unseated member of the first division." Aigo smiled. "Whatcha doing all the way out here guy?" Ssob looked around. "I could ask you the same.. Aigo-san." The fourth seat just smirked. "Not too bad, well played. I'm here on behalf of my captain, looking around for any clues and such as to what made the barriers." 

Ssob nodded. "Wellp.. I'll uh... i'll just be on my way!" Ssob laughed nervously as he prepared to walk off. "Hey hey hey! It's not nice to just walk off you know! Especially..." Aigo grabbed his shoulder. "When you've hidden evidence in your shirt." Ssob gulped. "HAHAHA! I'm just teasin!" Aigo slapped Ssob on the back. "Had you fooled for a moment huh? What'd ya find anyway? Some sort of naughty picture eh?" Aigo nudged him.

"HAHAHA! Yah.. just.. just some naughty picture... don't.. don't tell anyone kay?" Ssob laughed. "Sure, sure! Man's got his needs." Aigo nudged him and winked. "Right! wellp! see ya!" Ssob ran off. "Heh, Odd guy." Aigo smiled and turned back to the scene. "Time to see if i missed anything!"


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2009)

Arlen looked at Ryoko while his Captain was still talking to another captain.
"What the hell is going on?"

"There was some barrier buisness in the real world, nothing for you to be concerned about."

"I fucking hate barriers. Always keeping you in or keeping your out it restricts our movement."

"Woah calm down dude." 

Arlen looking down at his sword. "Together me and him with knock down every door or barrier in our way, smash every lock and hopefully then we can see the truth."

Ryoko was beginning to look at the kid weirdly now. "You got some issues there."

Arlen once again noticed Ryoko, "Yea sorry about that. Anyways what were we doing oh yea, observing. You know that guy with the Kidou, blinked like 37 times that minute, thats alot more than the average 25, meaning he has a high heart rate, I guess playing with explosives does that. And also captain blinks about 18 times a minute but they are longer, like he is tired. Alot of the other people that we met have weird quirks."

Looking at Dechs from behind. "I wonder what his story is?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 30, 2009)

"I see, so they have arrived eh Snowy?"Marco said looking at Snowy who was beginning to become uneasy and looking around scanning the area. He looked at Lexis and stated, "If you value your life it is recommended you leave this area, now. Hollow WILL arrive here soon."
"Your lying, hollows never come to soul society, it's simply not possible for hollow to enter such an area under control of the shinigami."Lexis frowned.
"Very well."Marco said, he held his hand upto the sky. Saying a few words in the old lanuage and a green light flashed and Lexis got knocked unconious. "Sorry, I cant fight with having to worry about those around me. No doubt Captain Deches will likly find me suspicious now for doing such a thing to a fellow shinigami if you 'report' me but I couldn't care less for Deche's investigations."
Hikari looked at him shielding her eyes with her wing when he did the Kiduo, "Your still foolish, what if Deches believes you to have put up the barrier?"
"Captain Deches, she knows I have access to unheard of and unknown Kiduo spells that normally only a Captain Commander of Royal Guard would likly know including the barrier used to protect or capture the hollow, well I have a theory what Kiduo was used. Anyway let's kill some hollow."
Marco de-materilized her and walked off taking his captain robe with him, being sure to protect Lexis with a barrier from any protential hollow threats.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 30, 2009)

-With Kenneth- 

A sad almost disappointed look spreads across Kenneth’s features as Dechs politely declines his offer of drink. When the Ninth Division Captain adds that is would be irresponsible for him to give Alcohol to the new guy Kenneth gives in and slides the bottle of Sake back into his inner uniform pocket. Kenneth’s eyes cuts up to Dechs as he tells the two behind him to wait there. Kenneth’s eyes narrow, the Captain’s walk was all wrong, something was amiss, at least in Kenneth’s opinion. Kenneth’s suspicions were confirmed when Dechs spoke to him with a lowered voice. "I assume you've already been filled in on the private details of this barrier fiasco in the real world. I wanted to ask your opinion on it."  Kenneth’s eyes cut to the left as he brings his right hand to his face. After stroking his beard for a second he lets out a hump as he drops his arm back to his side.  “Aye, I ‘ave ah idea on what might be goin’ on.” Kenneth says as he takes his Haori off.

After draping the Haori over his left shoulder he rolls his sleeves up. Digging some black chalk out of his inner robes Kenneth goes though a quick succession of motions drawing designs on his arms.  “Severing Winds o’ th’ North be my Ears. Warm Sea Spray o’ th’ South be my Eyes.  Gentle Winds o’ th’ West be my Mouth. Cracking Thunder o’ th’ East be my Words . Th’ Rays o’ Light will Revile th’ Truth o’ th’ Dark. Bakudo No. 138 Kamigamiboushi! (Eye of the Gods)”  As Kenneth finishes the incantation and spell he slams his hands together causing the lines drawn on his skin to glow a light blue and fire off his arms. Kenneth grits his teeth as sweat forms on his brow. Three squares form in the air. The squares spark to life as images of one of the towns effect become visible. 

With the Kido done Kenneth drops to one knee as he breaths heavily. Pulling a handkerchief from his inner pocket he swabs the sweat from his brow and stands back to his feet.  “Level Hundred Kidos are hard t’ do even fer meh.” Kenneth lightly jokes as he walks over to the three screens.  “Usin’ special cameras built into th’ uniforms o’ elite members o’ my Messenger Corps I can analyze things with out bein’ there.” Kenneth says as he points to one of the screens.  “My men found some interestin’  things out. This was a powerful Kido.” Kenneth remarks as he snaps his fingers causing the images to change.  “Were looking at ah complex interlocking Bakudo network.” Kenneth says as he pulls a pointer from his robes and extends it.  Pointing to a general area in the center square he begins to speak again. 

 “Nao, I direct yer attention t’ th’ lower half o th’ screen. What we’re seein’ ’ere is th’ remains o’ ah pillar. This indicates that th’ bottom layer o’ the complex o’ Kido is a Four Pillar Barrier Spell. We found similar remains as th’ other ends of the target city. What this barrier dose is cut off the city from interaction with the rest of the human world.” Kenneth says as the screens shift again.  “Th’ shards of the shattered barrier shows a multiple layer matrix. The first layer is a strangely modified  Kyōmon spell. What this layer did was allow th’ Hollows in but allowed nothing out. Coating this layer is a thin Danku spell, that is why it was so hard t’ break. Kenneth continues as he points to a specific chip of barrier.  “This is th’ strangest part of th’ whole network. Kenneth says.  “I’ve never seen a dislocation barrier like this one. This thing is what stopped us from bein’ able t’ detect th’ whole event. Th’ double layer basically erased th’ effected cities from our scans.” Kenneth says as he folds his pointer back up.    

 “That is the jest o’ th’ Barrier at least goin’ by what  I see. But that isn’t th’ worst part. Kenneth says.  “My men also found ah strange Reishi mixture that coated most of th’ city.” As he finished that sentence he reached into his robes and pulled out a small white ring.  “As you kno’ this is ah Quincy Hollow Bait Ring. Break it and Hollow come ah runnin’. Th’ makeup o’ th’ Reishi powder is a complex mixture o’ Reishi, Reiatsu and another trace compound. This new Hollow bait is far stronger then th’ Quincy bait.” Kenneth says with a sigh as he hands the ring over to Dechs.  “Who ever did this were professionals. Hollow nor humans can make ah barrier like this.” Kenneth says.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2009)

Dechs had rapidly sketched down notes on what was said in a small pad he carried in his pocket. A part of him, having just felt and seen the level of Kidou Kenneth put out, respected him for it. A more inner part of him wondered how easily it would be for Kenneth to oversee different Kidou.

"The structure of it was immense," Dechs murmured, "How many people do you suspect it would take all up to put it together?"

The fact that Kenneth already knew the entire barrier set up, inside and out, was something Dechs would contemplate later. He was really beginning to get tired now.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 31, 2009)

Marco looked at the five hollow and took a deep breath, "It's been awhile since I had a work out, you guys gonna be a challenge or just another bunch of weakling hollows, hopefully faster than those unresponsive gillian all they do is use frickin cero."
Snowy looked around thinking to herself, she'd seen this a few times before but as always hollows can have unforseen powers and even the theortically impossible.
"So who's going to be first to be redemded by my sword, or join the lost souls of hell?"Marco asked them. One of them attempted to attempted to attack him with it's talons being a bird in form. He quickly drew his Zankaputo and deflected the attack, "Your attack is strong but untamed and wild. You cannot control ytour own stranght, foolish to attack directly with such a disadvantage." This forced it into the ground and decapicated it's head, purifiying the soul of the hollow and those it had devoured.
Three others leaped at him, from his back, left and right sides. "More tatical move but all using the same motion, makes this easier then it should of been." Snowy spread her wings breifly and Marco's kiduo trap activated, gravity become 100x it's normal state around him for a hole meter causing the hollow to slam to the earth but also retricted his own movement making it difficult to attack. After 2 seconds it had became inactive allowing Marco to quickly finish them before they could recover. He looked at the final hollow curious as to why she didn't attack yet. "So you going to attack hollow?"

"I'm not so foolish, that robe is a captaincy robe correct? Therefore, you must be a captain and have yet to release your shikai. Maybe abit over confident."She said looking at him rafer curious as to what his true power was.
"I do not release my shikai when fighting foolish hollow to intrude on holy ground."
"Holy? Is that what soul society is to captains... holy? Your owl, is no ordinary owl correct?"
Marco immidately looked shocked for a moment before becoming calm again. He pushed up his glasses and said, "My, my. Not even the Captain commander has noticed yet you do."
"Tell me shinigami, what use is she?"
"It's no secert really, so I'll come out with it."He said and sealthed his Zankaputo. "I am able to malipulated the light that shines from her eyes in the darkness or sunlight and use it as my weapon. Similiarly, she is able to preform limitless Kiduo at the cost of my own energy, the higher grade the greater ammount of energy she asorbs from my body. In other words, I have resolved my only weakness through her."
The hollow looked at him, "You lie. She is your second Zankaputo."
Marco quickly pulled at his Zankaputo and slashed at the hollow. It passed right through her and she reappered a few meters back. "So... a captain who hides his full power in order to surprise his oppents when he brings forward a 2nd zankaputo. Thats an interesting captain I would take pleasure in devouring now your little secert is revealed."
"You jump the gun, hollow. Your fast but that means for you to douge such a simple attack your defenses are extremely weak, it also means you dont have rapid regeneration otherwise you wouldn't of bothered. For your sake I hope your soul is pure, it will be problematic for me to force the gates of hell to close again before your soul is sent their."Marco stated, not being one to let any soul no matter how curruptt, tainted or evil. He believed everyone had a reason for the things they did evil or not and often attempted to save some hollow which normally would end up in hell. He failed every time of course but not trying and comdemning them to such a place makes him as evil as the hollow itself, does it not?
"Why not use both katana shinigami? Is their much point in hiding it when it's revealed?"THe holow asked curious as to why he was holding back and what his true abilitys where.
"It would be to easy, and I hate two katana. She likes the open spaces but if you so wish it..."Marco sighed, he pulled his captaincy robe off and pulled his arms of his shinigami robe sleaves to increase his mobility. "Sorry Snowy but she wishes it I cant refuse, pratically her dieing wish."Snowy looked at him before dematerilizing and a 2nd Katana formed in his left hand. The blade decorated with feather engravements and gave off a white arua similiar to his other Zankaputo. "I'm probly the only shinigami in the hole of Soul Society able to keep one Zankaputo soul materilized and have the other sealed and one of the few to have duel Zankaputo. Come fourth."

-With Lexis-

Lexis slowl regained coniousness everything being blurry, she felt dizzy and heavy weighted. She struggled to her feet and held her head using the tree beside her for support.
"that bast*** what the hell was that Kiduo he used. Must of been a basic one for him to preform it so fast."She said tryin g to figure out excatly what had happened and why she had a barrier around here that she could barely sense. She hopedit wasn't something strong enough to stay active for hours on end, she had to get back to her division HQ after all. Otherwise she wont get paid!

-With Kyle-

Kyle continued to tidy up his captains desk being careful not to drop any of Captain Deches papers or sheets. He hoped Deches wouldn't jump the gun or anything. If a captain did make the barrier and be questioned without good reasons it may greatly affect Soul Societys stability if a captain was to be arrested or even pro-claimed a criminal. That is if they didn't have a good rason, which he doubted entirely. After all the captains never seemed like the types to defect from Soul Society.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 1, 2009)

-With Kenneth-

“The structure of it was immense,” Dechs murmured, “How many people do you suspect it would take all up to put it together?” The question wasn’t surprising but it did cause Kenneth to slightly pause to contemplate the complexity of such a simple question. Taking a step back Kenneth snaps his fingers as the Kido he had used is released. Pulling his sleeves back down he turns back to the Ninth Division Captain.  “Always t’ th’ point Cathises-Dono.”  Kenneth lightly said while lifting his left hand up to his Haori. With a yank he brings it off his shoulder has he continued to speak.  “Wish I could give ya ah simple answer. Th' amount o’ people that it would take t’ pull this off changes with th’ time table.” Kenneth says as he pulls his Haori back on. Looking back to the door to make sure the two standing there hadn’t ventured in more Kenneth holds his left hand out as he speaks, but with a much more hushed tone.

 “If ya wanna hear numbers, theoretically using a Kido web complex” Kenneth speaks as he allows his Reiatsu flow around his hand forming a web like structure flowing off the sides of his hand.  “like this and with enough prep time a single soul can do this.” Kenneth continues as he shakes his hand dispersing the energy.   “But. Fer one person t’ do it, more then ah month would be needed t’ pull it off. Also a mastery of level 90 Bakudos or higher would be needed. Realistically as the time frame decreases th’ more people would be needed.” Kenneth says as he allows his hand to drop to his side.   “Fer example if who ever done this decided to do it yesterday it would take the equivalent of all the seated officers along with the Captain and Vice Captain of the Kido Corps to organize and successfully pull this off.” Kenneth says with the same hushed tone he had started with. 

Looking back over Dechs shoulder at the two in the door way he returns back to his normal speaking voice.  “Anyway  Cathises-Dono I won’t be able t’ honestly answer that question until my men get back with all th' information and samples they have gathered.” Kenneth explains as his full attention falls back on Dechs.


----------



## Serp (Sep 1, 2009)

While Kenneth was talking to Dechs, Nagi was standing on the top of the building nearby, wearing his mask and a hood. Watching them as they spoke. 

"Kidou net complex." He spoke to himself. "That could have alot of potential. I must mention this to Mr Emo." 

"But I must learn more about this barrier that was set up."

So Nagi waited there and watched. He also had his eye on Arlen who was with Dechs right now, it was great idea putting him there, Dechs was a fantastic captain who Nagi liked (which was rare). But Dechs was also paranoid and Nagi was well Evil per sé so they never really had chances to bond, but Nagi would still watch.


Arlen and Ryoko waited for their captain to finish his talk with Kenneth and hoped it would end soon so they could move on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Kenneth-
> 
> “The structure of it was immense,” Dechs murmured, “How many people do you suspect it would take all up to put it together?” The question wasn’t surprising but it did cause Kenneth to slightly pause to contemplate the complexity of such a simple question. Taking a step back Kenneth snaps his fingers as the Kido he had used is released. Pulling his sleeves back down he turns back to the Ninth Division Captain.  “Always t’ th’ point Cathises-Dono.”  Kenneth lightly said while lifting his left hand up to his Haori. With a yank he brings it off his shoulder has he continued to speak.  “Wish I could give ya ah simple answer. Th' amount o’ people that it would take t’ pull this off changes with th’ time table.” Kenneth says as he pulls his Haori back on. Looking back to the door to make sure the two standing there hadn’t ventured in more Kenneth holds his left hand out as he speaks, but with a much more hushed tone.
> 
> ...



"Of course," Dechs nodded, agreeing. "Thank you greatly, Mckibben-san."

Kenneth looked in concern at Dechs, whose pupils had just dilated then contracted suddenly. He seemed...exhausted.

"You okay lad?"

"It's fine," even Dechs's wave seemed halfhearted. "I'll let you continue your own investigation."

As Dechs made his way past Ryoko and Arlen, it was to find his Third Seat, Aigo, waiting for him.

"What is it, Aigo?" Dechs straightened up, "Did something happen."

"Ah, I'm just here to stop you from falling flat, Captain."

Dechs looked at Aigo in surprise for a moment, before his pupils dilated totally and he casually slumped, caught neatly by Aigo.

"Captain!" Ryoko began waving her hands about, "You need to stop pushing yourself."

"He can't hear you Ryo," Aigo ruffled her hair. He looked over at the surprised Arlen. "Cathises-Taichou is brilliant, and a powerful Captain. He also has no sense of self preservation, or awareness of his limits. He burns at full throttle right up until he collapses. You get used to it after awhile. Come on, let's head back to our Division."

The unconscious Captain over his shoulder, Aigo waved Kenneth off with a respectful salute, and then headed back to Ninth, Ryoko and Arlen trailing behind. More information would be gathered while Dechs rested, to be ready for his seeking mind the moment he awoke.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2009)

With Kigai-

"I'm done here." He comments as he sheaths his blade and the hollows bodies burst into nothing but a massive wave of spirit particles headed into the sky. "TAICHO!" Ssob comes running into the area. "SSOB!?" Kigai shouts. "WHAT ARE YOU STILL DOING HERE!?" The captain commander grabs him by the shoulders. "I wanted to look over the festival grounds! I found something!" He reaches into his shirt and pulls out a small purple jewel. "Do you know what it is?" Kigai shakes his head. "No.. I don't..."

Kigai sighs and puts the jewel in his pocket. "Alright Ssob, I'll admit.. this time.. you found something good. But if you ever disobey my direct order again.. I'll send you to the eleventh division." Ssob stood still for a moment. "Please no...." tears formed in his eyes. "Come on, Let's go home." He looked down at Ssob's body and noticed multiple wounds. "And get you to the fourth division..." 

Later-

"I feel fine." Ssob took a proud stance. "Obviously your not." The fourth Division captain commented. "What do you think it is Akugi?" Kigai asked her. "I think it's one hell of a fine body." She grinned and placed her hand on his chest. "I'm talking about Ssob." He grabbed her hand. "Oh." she sighed. "You know, you ruined the mood and you'll need to make it up to me." She winked at the Captain. "Please help my squad member first, then i'll make it up to you." 

Akugi held up her hand. "Rwar~" She smirked. "Mostly, He's just bruised." She grabbed his neck lightly. "WAAH~~" Ssob pulled away and cringed. "I was thrown around by strings from a hollows mouth.. it hurt... a lot..." He sighed. "Honestly, The injuries are not great enough to require my healing. They are pretty bad, but he can recover in a few weeks on his own." She smiled.

"That's great news!" Kigai smiled back. "Now, about making it up to me." Akugi walked over and wrapped her arm around Kigai's. "I was thinking we could do something... you know.. that thing" She winked. "Tonight?" Kigai smirked. "Sounds fine by me." Ssob just sat at the table and coughed. "So.. i can go home?" No one noticed him. "I'm just going home...."

Else where-

Ichidan looked over Risha. "It's a cat..." He thought to himself. "Of course~" The cat smiled and tilted it's head. "A cat that speaks..." Ichidan rubbed his chin. "My, You're a smart one~" Risha laughed. "I'm just confused as to why i have a cat... that no one else seems to be able to see..." He thinks back about running into his gang, They all seemed confused when he mentioned the cat on his shoulder. "There's no cat Dan...." Ichi sighed. "Just what the hell are you?"

Hueco mundo-

D.Oggy felt a strong energy coming from somewhere around him... a fierce battle had been taking place. "I think i want to get in on that." He grinned. "Just remember, I get one kill!" B.Irdy commented. "Whatever, I told you i don't care! just don't get in my way and we'll be fine!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 4, 2009)

"Why take off clothing shinigami, I would of thought your captaincy robe you would wear even in combat."
Marco grunted silently, it was one thing being forced to use his full Shikai, now to be commented on how he prefered to fight was alittle more than annoying. He pulled himsef back slightly to get better footing hoping the hollow wouldn't be someone similiar to him and be defensive. "Skies are clouded today, your lucky."He stated breifly looking up. The ground began to become scorced where he stoud as he began building up his Raistu not planning to restrain it until he was half his full stranght.

Lexis stumbled forward as she felt the suddern build up of spirit pressure. "What the hell is going on?" she asked herself regaining her footing effectiently. She looked at the barrier that surrounded her and woundered how she could negate or destory it. Going by grades her Kiduo's where pritty good but when she had no idea what barrier Marco used things became difficult. Clearly it would take her sometime to identify the Kido used.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 5, 2009)

_"What have I gotten myself into"_ Kioshi said under his breath. Here he was at the Thirteenth Division, and upon the sight of said divisions logo Kioshi felt glum almost immediately knowing that it would be a while before he got the see the second division again. The Thirteenth Division was lead by Captain Isis Neith who according to some of the rumors Kioshi has heared is a very brash and hot headed woman who has strength well above most captains that can be considered downright monsterous.


Those rumors made Kioshi even more depressed to the point where it looked like he was sick. He listened to the conversation that was going on between Mathais, Alexis and some girl who seemed to be a friend of theirs.

"Excuse me......" Kioshi cut in with a long pause. He had thought of a plan to get himself out of this situation. He wast no damn Thirteenth Division member he couldn't tell the difference between a boy and a girl no he was a Second Division member and he wouldn't be held down, because of a minor lost of control so he thought up this rather genius plan that he came up with on a whim.

"Yea I think I've should have mention this eairler, but I'm not Kioshi" he began to speak after he had everyones attention. "Yea I'm actually Kioshi's second cousins brother twice removed from the faimly brother's nephew mom's father's grandfather's child" Fioshi paused as he looked at the disgruntle faces of the shinigami infront of him as they tired to take in that rather long moutful of words.

"Yea so Kioshi's never been here I've been taking his place and all that good stuff so yea." Before Fioshi walked off he gave Mathais a firm pat on the back with a thumbs up and a smile "Thanks for the help you know in killing those hollows, but I have to go now you know. Catch ya later my friend." Kioshi gave a smile to everyone there and was in the process of walking away. On the inside he was super nervous and sweating bricks about this plan working.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2009)

Kioshi, walking forward confidently, then bumped straight into someone who was standing in the entryway.

He looked up, straight into the face of Thirteenth's Captain Isis Neith.

"Ah, is this the new guy, Alexis?" Isis's voice seemed mellow. Everyone but Kioshi saw that as a precursor to the storm.

"Yes Taichou," Alexis nodded, a wide smile on her face when Kioshi spun around to stare at her in horror.

"I'm not actuallly..." he began, but was cut off by Isis placing a hand on his shoulder.

"Well, come on. You too, Mathias."

"Ugh, Captain, I thought I didn't need to train with you anymore!" Mathias yelped, trying to hide behind Rei.

"That was based on you doing well in the Hollow hunt," Isis smirked, "Rei, did you see how he did?"

"No taichou," Rei wore a similar evil grin, "Mathias lost me after a little while." Mathias stared at her in absolute horror.

"Well then, come on," Isis turned around steering Kioshi with a single hand on his shoulder, "I mean that."

"H...hai Taichou," Mathias slumped, and began to step forward after Isis. He turned around to give Rei the most reproachful look he could. It didn't help, since it meant he and Kioshi were simply seen off by raucous laughter.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

With Kigai-

"Dokuro." He turned to his Vice captain. "Yes Taicho!" He saluted. "I want you to take this sample of the jewel Ssob found in the human world to the twelfth division." He handed over a small baggie with a light purple powder. "I'll be taking over a similar sample to the ninth division. Do NOT speak of this to anyone in the division but the captain, do you understand? No one is to know why you have arrived there but the captain. If anyone asks what reason you have to come. Say it's under the direct order of the Captain Commander." Dokuro nodded and off he went.

Kigai sighed. "This whole mess just seems to get more and more confusing the deeper the rabbit hole goes." He tucked away the powder and made his way towards the ninth division barracks. He could only hope that Desch was still awake... if not.. Then he didn't know what he would do.

With Ssob-

"Ow... Ow...Ow..." He limped off towards his home. "It's hurts... it hurts so much..." He slowly turned the knob, Walked towards his room, dropped his Zanpakto on the ground and laid down as slow as possible on his bed. "So... comfy...." He let out a deep sigh of relief. "It's good to see you're healthy Ssob-kun!" Ssob leaped up quickly, then grabbed his chest. "guh.. it hurts... why are you here Kuzusu?" He asked.

"I wanted to make sure you were all right." The tenth seat smiled. "Y..yeah... I'm fine..." He let out a deep breath. "You scared me... how did you even get in here?" Ssob asked. "Ah, I followed Ereki and Ko. They're sleeping now but they seemed worried about you." He hopped down from a shelf near Ssob's window. "If your doing fine, I'm happy." He wrapped his arm around sob's neck and pat his chest. "See ya!" he waved and walked out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2009)

Rán stalked the sands of Hueco Mundo, Váli a few paces behind her. Having a far easier time of moving around with her body was Gersemi, who was just a couple metres underground, lazily drifting through the sand. That it was so simple for her pissed Rán off to no end.

But it was so much easier to eat now, with her alongside them. Gersemi was incredibly dangerous. She could make the sand part beneath anything. A horde of Gillian could find themselves trapped up to their neck, able to be feasted upon alive by the three.

Rán was almost surprised by how easy it had become. But it had made it all the more reason to be distrustful of Gersemi. Váli was an impressionable child, he had bonded to Rán enough that she didn't need worry about him. Gersemi though, she was older and smarter. And with how easy wandering the sands and devouring others was for her, there was no solid reason for her to travel with them happily. And that made Rán uneasy.

Gersemi on the other hand, was happy with this. Even being an unbeatable Queen, she was bored, and had no one to amuse her. The cat hollow, Rán, was strong, and the spiked one was almost cute. Fit for her court. Gersemi's pride was large, she was the Desert Queen, and always won her battles. That was her.

But now, at least, with these two, she'd be able to enjoy herself a little more. So she planned on sticking with them. Váli was so friendly and boisterous, like a puppy. Rán had an aggressive streak a mile wide, and her twitching tail always gave it away. But she focused on other Hollow, rather than the two with her, and devoured them all.

And the three were a pack, and stalked the sands, only giving berth to the strong Adjuchas. The weak, Gersemi's power could trap, and Rán and Váli could rain their own strength down apart.

So they wandered and ate. And grew stronger. As was the way of a Hollow.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

With Ichidan-

After a good nights rest... Well not a good nights, Risha bugged him half the night for food. Then bothered him to let her outside, then bugged him about how the mice in the house were not as tasty as the mice at the neighbors... Mostly he had a very sleepless night... "Urgh..." He stumbles to his divisions head quarters, he didn't feel like going to school that day, too much of a pain.

"Ichi! you're all right!!!" Koshima asks him. "I'm fine, Just tired.. damn cat wouldn't leave me alone." He looks at Risha following behind him. "Uhh.. what cat?" Dochiro asks. "Never mind...." Ichidan rubs his temples. "What happened with twisted sun?" his division looks around and whistles. "Oh god damn it." He kicks over a table. "COME ON! SOMEONE HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS!"

One of the men step forward. "Aniki... it seems... Well... Twisted sun heard about their division leaders death... everything thinks you did it and now... well..." He looked down. "Spit it out." Ichidan sighed. "THEY WANT TO WIPE OUT DIVISION USING THE FULL FORCE OF THE TWISTED SUN GANG!" he says in a quick voice and steps back in line. "Fan-fucking tastic.."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

"Ladies first, partner?" Chris asked. She looked up to see him smiling a crooked smile so beautiful that she could only stare at him like an idiot. "Or I could start, if you wish."  The smile faded; he was obviously wondering if she was mentally competent. "No," she said, flushing. "I'll go ahead." 

Bella was showing off, just a little. She already done this lab, and she knew what she was looking for. It should be easy. She snapped the first slide into place under the microscope and adjusted it quickly to the 40X objective. She studied the slide briefly. Her assessment was confident. "Prophase."  "Do you mind if I look?"  he asked as she began to remove the slide. His hand caught
hers, to stop her, as he asked. 

His fingers were cold, like he'd been holding them in a snowdrift before class. But that wasn't why she jerked her hand away so quickly. When he touched her, it stung her hand as if an electric current had passed through them. "I'm sorry,"  he muttered, pulling his hand back immediately. However, he continued to reach for the microscope. Bella watched him, still staggered, as he examined the slide for an even shorter time than she had.

"Prophase,"  he agreed, writing it neatly in the first space on our worksheet. He swiftly switched out the first slide for the second, and then glanced at it cursorily. "Anaphase," he murmured, writing it down as he spoke. She kept her voice indifferent. "May I?" He smirked and pushed the microscope to her. She looked through the eyepiece eagerly, only to be disappointed. He was right. "Slide three?"  she held out her hand without looking at him. He handed it to her; it seemed like he was being careful not to touch her skin again.

She took the most fleeting look she could manage. "Interphase."  she passed him the microscope before he could ask for it. He took a swift peek, and then wrote it down. Bella would have written it while he looked, but his clear, elegant script intimidated her. She didn't want to spoil the page with her clumsy scrawl.
They were finished before anyone else was close. She could see Ryo and his partner comparing two slides again and again, and another group had their book open under the table.

Which left her with nothing to do but try to not look at him? unsuccessfully. She glanced up, and he was staring at her, that same inexplicable look of frustration in his eyes. Suddenly she identified that subtle difference in his face.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

"Did you get contacts?"  She blurted out unthinkingly. He seemed puzzled by her unexpected question. "No." "Oh," she mumbled. "I thought there was something different about your eyes."  He shrugged, and looked away. In fact, she was sure there was something different. She vividly remembered the flat ice blue
color of his eyes the last time he'd glared at her the color was striking against the background of his skin and his blonde hair. 

Today, his eyes were a completely different color: a strange green, lighter than butterscotch, but with a hit of a yellow tone. She didn't understand how that could be, unless he was lying for some reason about the contacts. Or maybe Karakura was making her crazy in the literal sense of the word.
She looked down. His hands were clenched into hard fists again. 

Mr. Misaki came to there table then, to see why they weren't working. He looked over there shoulders to glance at the completed lab, and then stared more intently to check the answers. "So, Chris, didn't you think Isabella should get a chance with the microscope?" Mr. Misaki asked. "Bella," Chris corrected automatically. "Actually, she identified three of the five."

Mr. Misaki looked at her now; his expression was skeptical. "Have you done this lab before?" he asked. She smiled sheepishly. "Not with onion root." "Whitefish blastula?" "Yeah."

Mr. Misaki nodded. "Were you in an advanced placement program in San Fransico?" "Yes." "Well," he said after a moment, "I guess it's good you two are lab partners." He mumbled something else as he walked away. After he left, She began doodling on her notebook again. "It's too bad about the snow, isn't it?"  Chris asked. She had the feeling that he was forcing himself to make small talk with her. Paranoia swept over her again. 

It was like he had heard her conversation with Sakura at lunch and was trying to prove her wrong. "Not really,"  she answered honestly, instead of pretending to be normal like everyone else. She was still trying to dislodge the stupid feeling of suspicion, and she couldn't concentrate. "You don't like the cold." It wasn't a question.

"Or the wet." "Karakura must be a difficult place for you to live,"  he mused. "You have no idea," she muttered darkly. He looked fascinated by what Bella said, for some reason she couldn't imagine. His face was such a distraction that she tried not to look at it any more than courtesy absolutely demanded.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2009)

-With Reno-

Reno clenches his fist as he looks to his motorcycle. This was a good evening. The mark was dead, he had acquired a strange power and he was soon to be in possession of a shipment of drugs that were meant for the Blue Dragon. Pulling his helmet from the back of the seat he straps it on as he sits on the bike.  The seat?s springs give a little as Reno kicks his foot back knocking the kick prop back into place as he hit the ignition turning the motor over. With a screech he spins the bike around. Dust and dirt flies as the tires squeal to life.  ?Time to burn rubber.? Reno smirks as the motorcycle kicks up onto the back wheel. Thick black smoke momentarily floods from the exhaust as all the residual gas is burned from the system. 

A small black tread is left as the bike rockets off. Reno screams back toward his base. He figures that his gang would take a bit longer then he to get their job done but he didn?t mind, it would give him some alone time to think about what had happened back at the detective?s house. As the thoughts passed though his head the miles ticked away on his odometer. What seemed like no more then a few moments had passed and Reno was pulling into the area the Renegades called home. His eyes catch four men standing in front of the base's door as he roles to a stop. It was way too soon for his men to be back from the drug raid. That is when he notices the blue bandannas tied to the men?s arms and legs. The Blue Dragon. Reno thought as he kick the kick prop back out and parks the bike. 

Uncoupling the strap to the helmet stands as he pulls it from his head. Dropping the helmet on the throttle Reno kicks his foot over and come off the motorcycle as the Blue Dragon begins to walk in his direction. ?You with the Broken Sword fool?? the man in the middle ask. Reno just laughed at the question as he blew past the men.  ?They are called the Renegades of Apocalypse now. And no I?m the leader.? he remarks as he does.  It took a second for what had been said to sink in, but it did and the reaction was typical as one of the men runs in and throws a kick. Reno jumps the kick and come down with one of his own breaking the man?s leg. As the man hobbles and loses his balance Reno thrusts his palm up hitting the man on the bottom of the nose. The blow forced the bridge of the nose into the man?s drain instantly killing him. 

The other three men back up as the assess what had just happened.  They would probably be running right now if they could see Reno?s hand transforming back to it?s clawed state. White steam pours from the pits in the fingernails as Reno points two fingers at the man on the far left. White energy starts to gather as Reno opens his mouth.   ?Bang.? is uttered and the energy fires off like a beam. The men stare until the man that had been targeted head rocks back. With out saying a word the man falls to his knees as a smoldering round hole appears in his head.  His eyes role to the back of his head as he collapses to the ground.

-With Draconis- 

As the dust settles blood flows toward the remaining Gillian. A large form, much larger then the Gillian themselves, starts to become visible. Realizing that they are being attacked the Gillian start to gather a crimson energy around their mouths. Suddenly a hole is blown through the dust cloud. A black mass hits the furthest Gillian knocking it to the ground. The other head?s snap to the ground as a pair of legs roll of the Gillian?s face. Sweat roll down their mask as they turn back to the cloud of dust as a large clawed hand rockets out. The nose of the closet Gillian shatters as a large palm wraps it fingers around the poor beast?s head. With a sickening cracking sound the Gillian is reeled into the dust. A larger cracking sound followed by a crunching sound is heard as the sound of more blood hitting the ground feel the remaining Gillian?s ears.

In a nervous stupor the Gillian randomly fire Cero into the cloud. A roar parts the cloud as sand is thrown into the air. As it cascades down it feels a hole left by the large Hollow. Draconis is now playing the hide and bite game again as he pulls his large body though the sand positioning himself under the grouped Gillian. A large clawed hand slowly snakes it?s way up to the foot of one of the dumb beast. Several small dunes form around the one of the Gillian?s feet, but it goes unnoticed until sharp claws dig into it?s flesh. with a  powerful yank the Gillian is dragged down to it?s neck.  It roars and squirms but soon it roars for a final pained time as Draconis eats into the majority of it?s body. Blood flows from the Gillian?s mouth and pools around it?s neck. The other Gillian, somehow, realize in essence what is going on. In a flash they turn their heads to the area around their fallen ally and open their mouth as they charge their Cero. 

One after another they fire a rain of Cero into the ground boiling the sand into a glassed over state then shattering it and glassing it again. The maelstrom of Cero continued until the baked smell of Hollow and sand reach their  noses. They roar nosily amongst themselves as they look over the scorched sand. They were a little too dumb to realize the burnt Hollow they smelt was the flesh of their friend. A meter or so away the sand explodes as sand is thrown around for meters as Draconis? large black dragon like wings appear from the white sand. Then with a mighty flap He blows sand with hurricane force winds in all directions as he pulls his massive frame from the sand.

-With Marcus-

A nervous sweat pours down Marcus? brow as he lifts his fist up to the Fifth Division Captain?s office door. In his left hand he held a file that Sakamoto had made up along with a detailed report on the incident in the Human world that the Black Ops had put together.  With a nervous twitch Marcus? knuckles bounce off the door several times. An almost sick feeling falls onto Marcus as a voice speaks up.  ?Come in.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 8, 2009)

"Youd be surprised how hard it is to fight with all those bits and pieces of clothing. Esecpailly when a hollow requests a captain to fight at full stranght but I will not use my bankai, such a thing is banned while not in a state of emergancy at Soul Society. In fact, I shouldn't of even released my shikai."
The hollow grunted, before lunging forward to try and bite him. Kyle stepping back, blocking her attack and being pushed back further by the force of her attack. He skidded to a halt in the mud before regaining his footing.
~Damn she's powerful, but seems slow. Counter attacking may prove the best option here. Eh?~
He fell to his right knee slightly as a large ammount of pressure came over him.
"Gotcha."
Marco thought for a second and pushed back douging a 2nd attack, barely missing him as a hole. The effect being the same he slammed to the ground immidatly fter jumping causing him to fall to his knee again.
"Quit moving around, you only delay is that worth it."
"I see, so thats what you done to me eh? Should of considered this possability considering your an acronid. You've left a silk like substance on my body after the last attack correct?"
"It's not that simple. It condenses your spirit pressure greatly in the area my silk make contact to you. Increasing your weight dramtically, the hole area is full of strands of web keep douging and sooner or later you'll end up immobile."
Marco sighed and said, "You expect me to give up then over such a small ability?" He placed his hand on the ground muttering a few words. Preforming the shadow seal kido again. She lunged forward again. Kyle rolling to the side and used shunpo slashing at her legs and adobmen. She got hit not expecting it the armored ody barely saving her.
"Your ability may work on other captains but not one that can control gravity in a small area with kido. Might only be a few meters but it's enough to allow me to move."

-With Kyle-

Kyle streched out and yawned giving off a breif sigh. "Captain Kura has released his Zankaputo... both of them. Something must of pursuaded him to use Snowy or he is fighting hollow again for no appernt reason. Agh... he makes no sence. He's laid back, and yet he fights without the concent of the captain commander. Psst... I knew he didn't obay all the rules but seriously releasing his Shikai so close to here."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2009)

Somewhere----

"So, What's the plan now?" A group of ten shadows gather in a dark room. Two stand high above the others, three others sit down in various positions. All gather around a single tall figure at the center. "We know what will happen. They'll be coming for us any moment." the boss comments. "So... what's the plant then!?" A figure asks anxiously. "All things in due time." The boss turns his back on the group. "There's a few things we must discuss first..... How do you all feel about making ourselves a little more well known to them?" 

"What do you mean?" One of the figures jumps down from his spot. "I've had a plan in motion for a while now. It's had a few unexpected turns... but i believe it'll be just fine.. Now, if you all would be so kind.. I think it's time to go to the outside world.."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

Jackson was like a living weapon, the way he wielded his power. Tobias had been arrogant that, under the man's tutelage, he had alreayd gained the ability to reshape metal. But it took time, and he had to be touching it.

Jackson simply pointed, and it occurred. He had taken Tobias out into the night, and was slaying Hollow to prove a point. Tobias's parents had noticed a difference in him, that he was out of the house a lot, that he was a lot broodier.

Tobias had stuck a picture of him and his friends on his wall, and made a note against Nathan's face. RIP. Resting in peace.

He could still feel the chains of the others, that they too blamed him. He had to appease them, one way or another. It was his own hubris that caused this, and he wanted to fix it. To save them if he could.

But Jackson was proving a very serious point. Even with his abilities, far and away above Tobias's own, it was difficult for him to fight Hollow. There was a reason Shinigami were needed. Humans just couldn't compete.

"There's more than usual," Jackson tossed a metal bar to Tobias, stretching as the metal shards he'd been using picked themselves up and returned to the streetlamps and letter boxes he'd been borrowing. "You can feel it in the atmosphere."

Tobias nodded. The Hollow were more active. But that only meant the chance was, another of them would be here. Sri, Carlos, Adam and Nicola. He had to save them from the monsters they'd become first. He had to.

"LOOK OUT!"

The yell and whine of tearing metal announced Jackson's immediate counterattack on the Hollow that had jumped the two.

Tobias spun the metal bar around, protruding a sharp scythe blade from one end which caught in the arm of the Hollow attacking him. Of course, that was nowhere near enough to even remotely hurt it, so when it jerked its arm, sending Tobias sailing off into the distance, he was fully aware of just how much he'd screwed up.

His fall was broken by a pile of crates, and maybe, just maybe, his power. It certainly didn't hurt as much as he'd expected. He could still move too.

Tobias groaned and pushed himself up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Kioshi, walking forward confidently, then bumped straight into someone who was standing in the entryway.
> 
> He looked up, straight into the face of Thirteenth's Captain Isis Neith.
> 
> ...



"Alright," Isis pushed the two through the doorway into the open air training ground, throwing her Haori off in the same motion, letting it soar over to the Eighth Seat Darren, who was once again present to watch the asskicking.

Alexis had followed in as well, supporting Rei. Apparently they wanted to see this also.

"First things first, Tekka!"

"Yes Captain!" Mathias instantly went rigid, saluting. A small ball of Reishi exploded in his face.

"Drop the fear of authority. It's a stupid phobia and is only holding you back. I'm training you Shinigami to Shinigami, not Captain to Division Member. Draw that sword."

Mathias gulped, and retrieved his Zanpakutō. He wasn't going to get through this easily.

"You are going to fight properly, and convince me you're worth being in my division. I won't abide stupid weakness."

Mathias nodded again, and raised his blade. He knew his phobia was a problem. But he wanted to be here, in Thirteenth. He had to break through his issues.

Isis rolled her head a bit, and focused on Kioshi.

"What was the request from Second about him, Alexis?" she asked.

"Return him alive." Alexis replied. Isis paused, and thought for a few moments.

"Did they specify being able to walk?" she asked after a while. When Kioshi stared blankly at her, she looked straight into his eyes. "I'm not kidding."

~~~

R?n snarled, roared, twisted and struggled. Biting burning tearing gnashing crushing ripping shredding hating.

Gersemi and V?li were keeping well back. She was having another tantrum it would seem. Every once in a while, R?n's catlike nature had her try to pounce, or stalk, or run, or curl up into a ball and rest. But this Gillian body was useless to her. She hated it. And every time, she snapped and ran into the nearest opponent she could find, killing them brutally and devouring them whole.

Her rage had to be connected to her fire, since she was so easily destroying other Gillian with her power at full. Admittedly, it still took Gersemi's Desert Tide power to halt Adjuchas, and only the weak ones, but R?n was the heavy hitter. And she was full of rage.

So she continued to cut a swath across the desert, burning all, while Gersemi and V?li followed behind. They were eating yes, and growing stronger. But nowhere near fast enough. This body was suffocating her. She had to get out.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2009)

With Ichidan-

"I feel stronger." He thought to himself, Risha slept atop his head but somehow no one seemed to notice. "I might just be able to take that crown from the bastartd." He looks at the emblem on the wall. "The black rose, An image of death for all those who gaze upon in." He thought to himself. "Aniki.. don't are worry about what the twisted sun gang will do?" One of his men asked. "Nope, I have a feeling they wont be messing with us today." He hopped out of his seat and tossed on a par of sunglasses. "Now, Let's take this town for good. All in, All out, we're gonna risk everything our divisions got and take the town!" 

With Ssob-

After a good nights rest he stretched and stood up looking out the window. "Ah~ Everything's so peaceful." He took a deep breath and changed into his uniform, happily picking up his zanpakto and rushing out into the streets. "It's good to be breathing!" He laughed, but soon found himself on the ground. "Ow... did i hit a train?" He looked up to see a tall man with long brown hair and two zanpakto.

"No, i'm not train. I'm Uragiri Kaerichuu, ninth seat of the 3rd division and former subordinate of Captain commander Kigai." He looked down on Ssob. "Get off the floor, it's not right for a member in Kigai's squad to be on the floor." Ssob nodded and shot up. "Uh.. But what are you doing in the first division?" Ssob asked. "I have no business telling an unranked pawn like you." 

Uragiri walked off away from Ssob, but towards Kigai's own office. "I don't like the looks of that..." He rubbed his chin. "What's a ninth seat want with Taicho?" Ko's chin rested on Ssob's left shoulder. "Dunno, wanna tail him?" Ereki was leaning on Ssob's right shoulder "Wait... when did you two get here!?"

With the ninth division-

"OI! Taicho!!!" Aigo shouted, it'd been a long time since the captain went to bed and he should have been up by now. "Come on! Kigai dropped off somethin!!!" Aigo shouted again, he looked around the Captains room, lifting up the futon on the floor. "Taicho?" He tapped the ground to see if there were any secret passages. "Hmm.. I wonder if he fell alseep on the toilet.."

At the twelfth division-

Dokuro was stopped at the gate from entering. "No one can enter." A women dressed in tight armor with long black hair tied back in a pony tail comments. "I'm the vice captain of the first division! Do you want me to write you up for not obeying a direct order?" she just chuckled. "I'm [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kagakusha, Fifteenth seat of the twelfth division. I only answer to Nagi-Taicho." [/FONT]Dokuro grumbled. "I'll just have to make you let me through, i have something important that needs to be dropped off to Nagi, PERSONALLY." 

Kagakusha just ignored him. "Nagi-taicho has no time to meet with low ranks like you." She turned her head. "I'M A VICE CAPTAIN." Dokuro shouted more clearly for her. "I said, i do not care." She pushed him back with the tip of one of her blades. "Now leave."

with the joutei-

Jack dropped the cart of spiritech off with Zando. "Good luck buddy." He waved him off as he skated on by. "WAIT A MINUTE!" Zando shouts. "I'm always testing this stuff, so i get that you drop it off with me. BUT CAN YOU EXPLAIN WHAT IT DOES FIRST!?" He grumbles. "LAST TIME I ENDED UP IN THE HOSPITAL FOR A MONTH!"

Jack shrugged. "You need to learn what explosive mines look like sometime." Zando's eye twitched. "Fine, there's only two things you need to know, the sword is supposed to enhance your power or something and the cannon captures hollows. The rest of that stuff is just enhancers, the Spiritech group wants 5 hollow, shoot em 3 times and your golden." 

Zando nodded. "See, that wasn't so hard was it!?" He commented sarcastically. "Whatever, just don't get sent to the hospital again and make sure you meet with the spiritech guys weekly so they stay off my case."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2009)

-With Marcus-

Marcus walked into Sakamoto’s office through the strangely open door as she fumbled with some paper work.  “Have a seat Marcus. We have much to discuss.” Sakamoto says as she peers over the files in her hands. With  a bow Marcus sits and nervously awaits as Sakamoto continues to place papers in the file and secure them. As she finishes she closes it and slides it to Marcus.  “As of this moment you are being transferred to the Fifth Division Marcus.” Sakamoto says as she pulls out some more files. Marcus blinks  “Do what.” Marcus stutters as he pushes the seat back a little. Sakamoto pulls her hand across her mouth as she looks into Marcus’ eyes. Dropping it to the table she leans in a little bit.  “What I’m about to tell you is above top secret. If word gets out on why you been transferred the whole operation is lost.” With a snap of her fingers the open door slams shut. 

Sakamoto stands and folds her hands behind her back. As she began to pace she spoke.  “Kenneth is under suspicion of taking part in that atrocity in the human world.” Sakamoto says as she brings her right hand up to her face. Biting on the thumbnail, a nervous trait that surfaces when she is worried, she turns and looks at Marcus.  “What you’re to do is keep tabs on Kenneth under the guise of needing Kido tutelage.” she adds as she turns away from Marcus.  “Any suspicious activities are to reported to me no matter how mundane or insignificant they may seem.” Sakamoto says firmly As she walks back to her seat.  “This is a highly sensitive mission, do you think you can handle it?” she ask as she sits. Sliding his seat back in place Marcus grabs the files.  “Yes Sir!” Marcus asserts.

Sakamoto’s eyes cut to the left.  “The first file is your file to Kenneth and the cover on why your being transferred. The other two file are the findings of the Onmitsukidō in the human world. Give that to him too.” She says dimly as she pushes them toward Marcus as well. Marcus takes up the files.  “You’re worried he has a part in this aren’t you?” Marcus asserts as he stands. Sakamoto cuts him a murderous look for a split second. Marcus got the message and bowed.  “I have no further questions Sir!” Turning her seat to the side Sakamoto seems to peer into nothing as she responds  “Go then and take the utmost of care.” she says almost in a daze. Marcus bows as he opens the door and exits the room.

-Present- 

 “Come in.” Kenneth’s voice booms. With that sick feeling still in his gut Marcus turns the knob on the door and opens it. Before him surrounded by elite messengers is Kenneth McKibben. The Captain of the Fifth.  “How can I help ya lad.” the large man says as his eyes glance from the piled of stuff on his table. With a nervous gulp Marcus steps forward.  “My name is Claudius Bruticus Sir, and I have been transferred here from the Second Division.” Kenneth’s eyes focus on Marcus as he finishes his statement.  “Ya must be that Marcus lad that Sakamoto spoke o’” Kenneth says as he stands.  “I see you brought the paper work. Bring ‘em here then.” Kenneth says as he motions with his hand. Marcus takes a couple steps forward and hands the files over. With a flip Kenneth looks though Marcus’ file.  “I see. Says here ya need to be trained in th’ art o’ Kido. Not any trainin’ though. My advanced trainin’.” Flipping through the other two files as he walked around his table Kenneth speaks again.  “Sakamoto must have some faith in ya lad. Only one has got past it.” Kenneth says as he drops the two Intel folders into the piles on his desk. 

 “Well if ya are ready Marcus well start now.” Marcus meekly nods his head as he follows Kenneth out the door. As he followed he couldn’t help but smell the waft of Sake in the air. Sweat pours down Marcus’ brow. Looked like it was going to be a long day. 

-With Reno-

The man’s head rocked back. Falling to his knees a smoldering hole appears in the man’s forehead. His eyes roll into the back of his head as he collapses to the ground.  The man on the left’s face turns blue as he turns and runs. The man that was in the middle turns as his last ally leaves. “where are you going you coward!” the man shouts angrily shaking his fist. Turning around he comes face to face with Reno.  “Maybe you should have ran too.” Reno says solemnly as he wraps his right hand around the man’s throat.  As Reno begins to squeeze the man grabs at Reno’s hands. As his face turns a bright sheen of red he falls to his knees. “You bastard” he says in a muffled voice. Licking his lips Reno lifts the man up and off the ground.  “I’ve had a Hollow. I wonder what a pure soul taste like.” Reno ask the man as drool flowed from the sides of his mouth. The man doesn’t even have a chance to think on what was said as Reno’s hand passed though his neck. 

The man’s body hit the ground with a thud as his soul dangled high in the air. With a sick sadistic smile Reno brings the soul down to his face. The whole trembles with fear as Reno opens his mouth. It screams in pain as Reno takes a bite out of it.  “My, I can see why Hollow love to eat these now.” Reno says as he takes another bite. As Reno finishes the soul his attention is caught by the sounds of crates being broken near the park entrance to his gangs hideout. Breaking into a run Reno shifts his hands back to his killer claws. When he gets near to where he heard the commotion he sees a boy that appeared to be in his late teens pushing himself up from the ground. Falling to a quick walk Reno stops beside the young man.  “You a Blue Dragon?” Reno ask with a sneer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

"Ugh," Tobias pushed himself out of the debris, surprised to find he still was holding the metal bar. He shook his hand a bit, and the scythelike protrusion on the bar was sucked back inside of it.

"Blue Dragon?" Tobias's vision was a little blurry, maybe he'd been hit harder than he thought, "What's that?"

~~~

Dechs sat at his table, hidden away inside the Great Spiritual Library. There were times he had to come here, to think in the quiet. All the files that he needed were here. He just had to identify every like, create every template, and then fill in the holes with each new piece of information. That was all it would take.

He kept at it.

~~~

Rán raised her head and snarled. There was a Gillian at the edges of her sense. A strong one. She was immediately territorial. She didn't want it here. She'd kill and eat it. Yes.

She immediately turned to face it and moved in its direction. Váli and Gersemi followed from a little way back.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2009)

Kioshi stared with pale eyes at the captain infront of him.  He was in a training area which was obvious giving how large the room was. He began to get really nervous as she conversed with a seated officer about the conditions second division placed about him being a temp in the thirteenth division. He thought over and over in his head _"Please return me back in one piece. Please return be back in one piece."_

"What was the request from Second about him, Alexis?" she asked. 

"Return him alive." Alexis replied

_"THANK THE SPIRIT KING!"_ Kioshi yelled with joy, but keep it inside. Though his dreams were quickly crushed as Isis mutter out her next sentence.

"Did they specify being able to walk?"

A large lump hitched itself in Kioshi's throat as the color drained from his face and he stared at the captain again with pale eyes. She turned around with the same expression staring directly at Kioshi and gave the reply of "I'm not kidding" staring directly at him. Kioshi glance over to Mathais who seemed to be frightened as he watched him reluctantly pull out his zanpaktou. He went back and forth switching his gaze from Isis to Mathais and back to Isis.

"Your actually telling me......we have to fight.....you?" Kioshi said meekly pointing a finger at the petite captain infront of him. "No.....no.....NO I said NO! I refuse!" Kioshi said folding his arms turning his gaze. He would rather be spending this time catching up on some reading or trying to talk to his zanpaktou. Though in all honesty Kioshi had been training by himself for so long he really didn't know how to respond.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2009)

Needless to say Isis was a speed beast and Kioshi was pretty sure she wasn't using shunpo in her initial attack against Mathias and him. She gave off swift jabs in conjunction with her zanpaktou pushing Kioshi back. He was having a hard time keeping up and he wasn't to motivated in all this, but if he *didn't* want to nearly killed he had to put up some kind of offense along with Mathias.

It was eaiser said than done as Isis whipped her sword around masterfully keeping both Mathias and him on edge. Kioshi did his best to deflect the blows of her zanpaktou with his nodachi. Kioshi only took out his katana when the situation called for it and at the moment she seemed to just be playing with them. Kioshi managed to block a strike from her zanpaktou and useed that same momentum to slip from under the blade and turn swiftly with the blade pointing straight hoping to push her back.

It didn't work as Isis jumped and landed right on top of his nodachi as if by instincts alone. A huge shocked expression plauged Kioshi's features at how effortlessly Isis was able to evade his attack. "Oh Come on!" Kioshi yelled out as he found himself back in the same predicament as earlier. While Kioshi was in this dazed state she kicked Kioshi's zanpaktou sending him tumbling back toward Mathais as she came rushing them again.

"I have to go through this because I beat up a few division members!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

"This is far less than an eye for an eye," Isis continued to flourish her sword, slowly stepping towards the two, "If you want to survive as a Shinigami, you have to be strong."

"Then," Mathias paused, trying to sum up his courage. Isis looked at him pointedly. "Then why are you fighting us both with a limiter, Taichou!" he declared. Isis smiled.

"Good, you figured it out. It usually doesn't take on of my Shinigami that long to realise. Also, this is why."

Mathias froze, the blade of Isis's Zanpakutō against his neck, Isis standing right behind him.

"By wearing this limiter, I can control my power output, and set myself at the appropriate level to train my Shinigami. If I fought you without it, I'd waste too much time trying to keep from accidentally killing you. This way, I don't have to worry."

"You're still much faster," Mathias grimaced. Isis smiled and leaped back.

"You've gotten better using your Zanpakutō at least," Isis commented. "Now come on, this won't be going for much longer."

And she rushed the two once more.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2009)

"I'd like this think this wasn't an eye for an eye" Kioshi mumbled under his breath as he stepped back. He observed the exchange of words between Mathais and Captain Isis as Mathais revealed a secret that should have been obvious from the beginning of their fight.

_"She's wearing a limiter"_ Kioshi said to himself as he stood back and watched Mathais basically get blitzed right before his eyes. "Scary speed" he commented as she jumped a fair distance back from the two._ "It really was a blessing that she decided to wear that limiter. She could have killed me anytime she wanted."_ A tiny smile grew on his lips as he realized how foolish he must have been. _"I better start acting like I"m taking this seriously or I really could end up not walking out of here."_

"Now come on, this won't be going for much longer."

And she rushed the two once more.

Kioshi was pretty fast himself so he decided to try and meet her blade to blade. Kioshi charged in and cross swords with Isis, but she easily pushed him back. She began to use more speed against Kioshi who was only able to keep up enough not to get to badly wounded. A swift punch to the jaw sent Kioshi tumbling back and rolling onto the ground. "Damn.....that one hurt like hell" Kioshi said aloud, but that blow knock some sense into his head.

_"I can't match her in close combat so let's try something else."_ Kioshi held out both of his hands infront of him and they began to glow.

*"Bakudō 4: Hainawa!"* A golden rope sprung forth from Kioshi's hands heading straight for Isis with the intent to bind her arms.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

-With Reno-


Reno’s eyes narrowed as the Hollow as it circled above. -Tch- This was annoying first the Blue Dragon and now a flying Hollow. He was hoping to rest after killing those Blue Dragon members. No rest for the wicked Reno thought as the Hollow picked out the boy as it’s target. That meant it really wasn’t Reno’s concern but then again allowing another human that could see the spiritual die like this would be a loss to their kind. As the Hollow dived down with a eerie screech Reno shouts  “Duck!!” as he drags his left hand from his pocket. As he dose it shifts to it’s claws like state. White steam poured from the pores in the nails as Reno gather his Reiatsu. With an upward angled slapping motion Reno slashes. Sparks fly from his claws as jagged bands of white energy fire off his nails. The wall behind the boy is scared by the attack as it climbs to meet the Hollow in the air.    

-With Draconis- 

Darconis flies back under the explosive power that their combined fire attacks cause. Anger pulsed though his body as the roman numeral 13 re etched itself in his mask. Draconis lands on the sands with a soft thud as his claws cut trenches in the sand. They refilled with the flows as he plants his clawed feet into sands. Opening his jaws they lock in place as a dark crimson energy gathers and starts to spiral in front of his mouth. Draconis’ eyes glare as he mentally locks onto his target. He smiled on the inside. Lets see how this cat like this Draconis thinks to himself. Just as he fires the Cero Draconis’ head splits into three heads and each fires off a Cero simultaneously. The sands beneath the wave of attack part like water under heavy winds as the attacks spiral around one another toward it’s intended target.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> "I'd like this think this wasn't an eye for an eye" Kioshi mumbled under his breath as he stepped back. He observed the exchange of words between Mathais and Captain Isis as Mathais revealed a secret that should have been obvious from the beginning of their fight.
> 
> _"She's wearing a limiter"_ Kioshi said to himself as he stood back and watched Mathais basically get blitzed right before his eyes. "Scary speed" he commented as she jumped a fair distance back from the two._ "It really was a blessing that she decided to wear that limiter. She could have killed me anytime she wanted."_ A tiny smile grew on his lips as he realized how foolish he must have been. _"I better start acting like I"m taking this seriously or I really could end up not walking out of here."_
> 
> ...



Isis raised the arm not holding her sword and stuck it right into the incoming Baukudō. It snaked its way around that arm, but hold tightly to it. The other end of the rope was being held by Kioshi.

Mathias, on his end, was preparing a Kidou of his own. Isis looked between Kioshi, and Mathias. Then smiled evilly.

Slamming one foot onto the ground, it cracked, groaning as Isis began to pull. Dropping her Zanpakutō and grabbing on to the Crawling Rope Bakudō, Isis heaved. And proceeded to swing Kioshi through the air like a ragdoll. Mathias hadn't gotten anywhere near finished with his Kidou by the time Kioshi was dumped on him. The Reiatsu faded apart.

The Bakudō around Isis's arm snapped.

"Yesh, that was merciless." Darren flinched, "Admittedly, if she fought me with the difference in level that's currently between them, I'd be looking just as bad."

"I think something about Mathias really gets her riled up," Alexis commented, "She keeps handing him his ass."

For Isis, she was increasing her seal as the two Shinigami groaned. She was going to scare them, but she didn't want to kill them. Once she was satisfied, she held out her hand, and Reiatsu began to build in it.

For one mother of all Hadō.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> 
> Reno?s eyes narrowed as the Hollow as it circled above. -Tch- This was annoying first the Blue Dragon and now a flying Hollow. He was hoping to rest after killing those Blue Dragon members. No rest for the wicked Reno thought as the Hollow picked out the boy as it?s target. That meant it really wasn?t Reno?s concern but then again allowing another human that could see the spiritual die like this would be a loss to their kind. As the Hollow dived down with a eerie screech Reno shouts  ?Duck!!? as he drags his left hand from his pocket. As he dose it shifts to it?s claws like state. White steam poured from the pores in the nails as Reno gather his Reiatsu. With an upward angled slapping motion Reno slashes. Sparks fly from his claws as jagged bands of white energy fire off his nails. The wall behind the boy is scared by the attack as it climbs to meet the Hollow in the air.



"Shit," Tobias ducked away from the wall. This guy was ridiculous. That was dangerous.

But the Hollow up above, screamed and dodged. It was fast. And Tobias got a look at it, he could sense its Reiatsu, and its anger. It was definitely one of them.

It was female too, so that narrowed it down to two people. Sri, or Nicola. But Tobias couldn't tell which.

The Hollow was diving, soaring in all directions to avoid Reno's attacks. Tobias spotted a large shipping container nearby, and ran over to it. Placing his hand against it, he pulled out a long spear. Then holding its very end, he whacked its base, and sent it soaring at the Hollow.

It would distract it, and make it an easier shot for other human's technique. He hoped.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> Darconis flies back under the explosive power that their combined fire attacks cause. Anger pulsed though his body as the roman numeral 13 re etched itself in his mask. Draconis lands on the sands with a soft thud as his claws cut trenches in the sand. They refilled with the flows as he plants his clawed feet into sands. Opening his jaws they lock in place as a dark crimson energy gathers and starts to spiral in front of his mouth. Draconis? eyes glare as he mentally locks onto his target. He smiled on the inside. Lets see how this cat like this Draconis thinks to himself. Just as he fires the Cero Draconis? head splits into three heads and each fires off a Cero simultaneously. The sands beneath the wave of attack part like water under heavy winds as the attacks spiral around one another toward it?s intended target.



As the cero neared, R?n felt the sand beneath her shift. Then she was beneath it, sucked underground by Gersemi.

In the distance, V?li took this moment to launch a barrage of his spines. They sailed through the air, a long range attack to rain down on the dragon.

Gersemi, dragging R?n through the sand, let her go and moved back. Just before the sand obscured her, R?n saw her fellow Gillian make a gesture upwards. R?n didn't need any more hints. She dragged all her Reiatsu together and formed a massive firewave, which she shoved straight upwards, right beneath her opponent.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

-With Reno-


-Tch-  “The damned thing dodged.” Reno muttered as he pulled his other hand out. It morphs to a clawed hand. Black steam poured from the pitted pores in it. Then with a flurry of slashes the unleashed hell on the Hollow as the boy ducked toward a shipping crate, at leas he had enough sense to get out of the way Reno thinks as he continues his onslaught. Every shot Reno threw was dead on Target, but the Hollow was a bit too fast to be caught by the hit. Reno snarled in anger. Then out of the corner of his eyes he sees that the boy had pulled a spear out of  the create. What the hell was what ran through his mind. But this wasn’t the place or time for that. With a whack the boy sends the spear flying toward the beast. It focused on the spear, yes Reno think as he pulls both hands to his mouth. That would be the last mistake, hopefully, that this Hollow would make. White and black energies swarmed to the tips of his lips and turned a Smokey grey. Then with a pulse the beam of Twilight energy is fired like a cannon shot knocking Reno to the ground.     

-With Draconis- 

Draconis’ eyes focused in on the area. Where did the cat go? He growled in annoyance as the two other heads merged back into the central neck. That is when a spine bounced off his scaly nose. Draconis blinked before his cut to the sky. A hail of spines start to fall upon him. Snorting out a small flame Draconis pulls his left wing up to his head to deflect the pointy projectiles from hitting him in the eyes.  That is when Draconis’ feels a heat wave under him. His eyes widen as he sees the sand start to bulge up toward him. In this form he wasn’t quick enough to dodge and the tackle hits him square center. But this was a mistake on the part of the cat. She was now in Draconis’ grabbing range again. As the fiery attack subsides Draconis’ form starts to contort and shift soon a large slender body tightly wraps around the cat like Gillian. This one is aware. Draonis thinks as he starts to constrict. His head rounds up to the cat’s face his forked tongue flicks for a second. Then with a quick strike and bites the cat on the shoulder. His fangs inject a little of his tainted poisonous acid blood in her. His head then moves back as he looks for more spines, maybe her companion wasn’t foolish enough to attack with her like this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> 
> -Tch-  ?The damned thing dodged.? Reno muttered as he pulled his other hand out. It morphs to a clawed hand. Black steam poured from the pitted pores in it. Then with a flurry of slashes the unleashed hell on the Hollow as the boy ducked toward a shipping crate, at leas he had enough sense to get out of the way Reno thinks as he continues his onslaught. Every shot Reno threw was dead on Target, but the Hollow was a bit too fast to be caught by the hit. Reno snarled in anger. Then out of the corner of his eyes he sees that the boy had pulled a spear out of  the create. What the hell was what ran through his mind. But this wasn?t the place or time for that. With a whack the boy sends the spear flying toward the beast. It focused on the spear, yes Reno think as he pulls both hands to his mouth. That would be the last mistake, hopefully, that this Hollow would make. White and black energies swarmed to the tips of his lips and turned a Smokey grey. Then with a pulse the beam of Twilight energy is fired like a cannon shot knocking Reno to the ground.



The blast wave was enough to shake Tobias. It had been surprisingly powerful. This human was different. He was dangerous. But Tobias kept his focus on the Hollow. It had been hit. And it fell hard.

Tobias put both hands against the shipping container, and this time pulled away a giant battleaxe. Because his power was in controlling metal, he was able to lift very heavy items, providing they were made of metal. He doubted he could budge the shipping container, but he could carry a heavy axe.

He walked towards the Hollow, which was thrashing a round on the ground, its wings thoroughly shredded by the blast. Its mask had been cracked, and looking into what skin could be seen, Tobias identified that it was Sri. Another of his friends, turned into a monster by his own stupidity. The create chirped, a sound that was so many parts tortured it hurt Tobias to hear it. He shook his head, raised the axe, and swung it down. That would release another soul. Slacken another burden on his back. The hollow turned to dust.

"You okay?" Tobias called back to the man, changing the battleaxe to turn back into the metal bar. It was a little thicker though, with all the extra metal Tobias had used. Denser too.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> Draconis? eyes focused in on the area. Where did the cat go? He growled in annoyance as the two other heads merged back into the central neck. That is when a spine bounced off his scaly nose. Draconis blinked before his cut to the sky. A hail of spines start to fall upon him. Snorting out a small flame Draconis pulls his left wing up to his head to deflect the pointy projectiles from hitting him in the eyes.  That is when Draconis? feels a heat wave under him. His eyes widen as he sees the sand start to bulge up toward him. In this form he wasn?t quick enough to dodge and the tackle hits him square center. But this was a mistake on the part of the cat. She was now in Draconis? grabbing range again. As the fiery attack subsides Draconis? form starts to contort and shift soon a large slender body tightly wraps around the cat like Gillian. This one is aware. Draonis thinks as he starts to constrict. His head rounds up to the cat?s face his forked tongue flicks for a second. Then with a quick strike and bites the cat on the shoulder. His fangs inject a little of his tainted poisonous acid blood in her. His head then moves back as he looks for more spines, maybe her companion wasn?t foolish enough to attack with her like this



R?n screamed as the fangs bit into her, and continued to struggle. But the snake which had just before been something different ignored her, looking about for V?li, who had attacked from afar.

But in taking his eyes off of her, the Hollow had done the worst possible thing to R?n. He had slighted her desire to fight.

A massive surge of fire and struggling followed, as R?n thrashed and struggled. Blood sprayed from the point where she had been bit, splashing over the face of the Hollow. With the ejected blood came the acidic injection of the snake, voided from R?n's body. The flames continued to build around her, washing over her in waves. Her tail beat sharply against the coils of the snake, fire gathering in it, forming a strong cutting force that began to grate.

There was no way she was going down like this. Absolutely. No. Way.

R?n roared to the pale moon as the flames continued to explode out from her.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyle looked at Lexis and the barrier, he walked over and drew his Zankaputo. With a single outward slash the barrier broke being extremely fragile on the outside, "What are you doing out here? Shouldn't you be at your division headquarters."
"I would be if Captain Marco didn't create the barrier and imprison me. Psst... he's annoying, laid back but somehow still has a great deal of intelligence on Kido and old lanuages."
"It's not a surprise. He spent most of his years as a captain reading old books and didn't do much for his division."
"So," Lexis said and looked at his VC badge on his right hand and the custom designed shinigami robes, "Your a vicecaptain, no doubt you came to investiate what Captain Marco is doing using his shikai... that is it feels like he used it."

Marco looked at her breifly and said, "He released his full shikai form yes, thats all you are required to know right now. Now get back to your division HQ before your Captain notices your missing."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2009)

With Zando-

"So how the hell do i use this stuff anyway..." he looked over the pile of strange equipment, poked a few devices and picked up the blade. "Supposed to enhance powers or something." He spun the blade around and looked outside. "Alright, this and the bazooka, that's what Jack said i was supposed to use." He nodded to himself and headed out for some hollow hunting.

   With D.Oggy-

  He growled at the distance, he could sense high powers, equal to his own. ?Are we going over there?? B.irdy asked. ?No, it?s not worth it.? D.oggy turned to the other end. ?There?s about four of them, With only one of me I wouldn?t stand a chance.? The dog like Gillian walked on all fours across the sand. Strange positions for a Gillian to be walking in as most stand upright.  ?Whoa!? A voice calls down from below D.Oggy, ?YOU ALMOST STEPPED ON ME!? With his Size, D.Oggy couldn?t even see what was talking to him. 

  ?OOOOOH!!!!!? The creature?s size increased from invisible to about ten feet tall. ?Hohohoho, I bet you remember me now.? The figure appeared to be a massive cockroach. ?Nope.? D.oggy just walked past him. ?WHAT THE HELL!?? The cockroach jumped up onto his back. ?I?M THE GREAT BOSS B.UGGY!? He takes a proud stance, his top right arm pointed proudly in the air, the remaining five arms on his hips. ?I don?t care.? D.Oggy just looked around. ?Heh, Alright? I see how it is?? 

  B.Uggy Let out a deep breath. ?Let?s just see how you handle this.? He ran past B.Irdy and jumped in front of D.Oggy. ?ACID CLOUD!? He released a large green cloud in front of D.Oggy?s nose. ?GUAH!? D.Oggy dropped to the ground and placed both paws on his nose. ?WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SMELL!?? He shouts. ?Damn? normally it melt?s things when I?m this big?? He rubs his chin. ?Though? I suppose relative to size and power, it?d be the same as trying to use it on a human?.? THWACK! D.Oggy?s massive paw sideswipes the cockroach across the sands. ?GET AWAY YOU BASTARD!?

  With Ssob-

  Ko and Ereki had forced him to join in their tailing of the 9th seat Uragiri. ?I don?t know.. what if the captain catches us?? Ssob asked. ?Shhhh?? The two girls said, seemingly lowering something at the same time. ?I mean.. it seems like a bad idea.? Ssob rubs his chin. ?SHH!!? The two are louder this time. ?I?m just saying? WHY DO I HAVE TO BE THE ONE TO DO THIS!?? He shouts as he looks up at the girls, a rope tied around his waist and himself hanging in the air. 

  ?Because, We voted that you do it.? Ereki answers. ?Yeah, fare and balanced voting.? He grumbles as they lower him down more towards the Captains main office. ?Can you see them yet?? Ko asked. ?Yeah I see them!?

  With Kigai/Uragiri-

  Kigai sat at his desk, He had noticed Ssob being lowered down more and more.. Actually he thought it was pretty hilarious. There was no point in withholding the information he was about to discuss anyway. ?Please Taicho, allow me to return to your division.? Uragiri sat across from Kigai. ?I have no room for you right now. All of my seats are filled and there is no one I want to part with. If I did accept you that would mean Ko would lose her position as 25th seat and I don?t want that.? 

  Uragiri?s eye twitched. ?Look! I?ve been apart of your division for hundreds of years! I didn?t ask for Rastarious to be my captain! I refuse to follow orders from a senile old man!? He slams his hands on the table. ?I will not stand to be apart of a division I hate. I swear to you, I don?t care if you are the captain commander. I will not be apart of the third division for long.? He stood up and marched out of the room.

  ?Sigh?. It seems the Goutei 13 is having troubles?.?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2009)

Kioshi was flung through the air effortlessly and tossed right into Mathais. The golden rope from the Bakudo spell snapped from her wrist not even fazing her. The fall knocked most of the air out of Kioshi as he rolled off of Mathais. He gasped violently for a moment trying to catch all of the air that had been knocked out of him.

"Wasn't to smart to use a mere level 4 binding spell on a captain......was it?" He said talking mostly himself, but Mathais as well. He groaned as he staggered to his feet with zanpaktou in hand. "Even.....with a limiter on.....she's still this powerful, but I thinks it's something else." 

_Flash back_
_"Then," Mathias paused, trying to sum up his courage. Isis looked at him pointedly. "Then why are you fighting us both with a limiter, Taichou!" he declared. Isis smiled.

"Good, you figured it out. It usually doesn't take on of my Shinigami that long to realise. Also, this is why."

Mathias froze, the blade of Isis's Zanpakutō against his neck, Isis standing right behind him.

"By wearing this limiter, I can control my power output, and set myself at the appropriate level to train my Shinigami. If I fought you without it, I'd waste too much time trying to keep from accidentally killing you. This way, I don't have to worry."
End_

"I have no idea what their relationship is with each other, but she didn't get this ruthless until that exchange of words between the two" or so he thought. His attention was then drawn back to Isis as she outstreched her hand toward their direction. Though he wasn't a great practitioner of kido Kioshi could feel how the reiatsu was building up. This was one of the many things he had learned from reading books on shinigami combat.

"..............Damn" Kioshi began to think about all the bakudo spells he had learned still he realized that none were that high a level to be of much affect on a captain. "Uh Mathais......I think we're screwed."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

"Huh, uh, shit."

Mathias pushed himself up, staring at the charging Kidou. A brief lecture from Isis, when he first joined the division, flashed through his eyes.

She'd casually ordered her Vice Captain to take on every applicant at once, and he had, laying them flat out with ease. But one of the applicants, not Mathias, had tried even when it was obvious he would lose. And Isis praised him heavily for that. Mathias remembered this. So he stood up, pointed both hands at Isis, and began building a Kidou of his own.

To his surprise, Isis clenched her hand, and the Reiatsu in it vanished.

"Good," she slowly walked over to the two, placing a hand on Mathias's head and ruffling his hair. "You're Thirteenth Division through and through kid. You don't need specialised training from me, you don't need to be transferred. Just don't skip out on my Division training lessons, got it?"

Mathias nodded with a simple and respectful "Yes, Captain." Isis waved him off, and he moved over to Rei, Alexis and Darren.

Isis put her hands on her hips and stared down at Kioshi. "I'm more hands on than most Captains, but that changes nothing here. You're Second Division right? Only striking after knowing the entire battlefield and results of everything you do is one of their core principles. You should focus on that. Lassoing a Captain is not a bright thing."


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2009)

Arlen was busy training against the two captain's in the underground training room of the 12th.

The two were going easy on him even fighting each other but still were overwhelming him. He blocked a strike from Serp while quickly parrying a strike from Nagi.

Finally the two captains were done.

"Serp I think I we should stop this?"

"Indeed, this could draw more attention to ourselves than we need at this moment, since Dechs is on the prowl."

"With my extensive knowledge and your scroll and ancient texts business, we are bound to be suspects in the consipiracy."

"It would be fairly amusing if we got caught for the wrong conspiracy, but I agree secretly training a boy underground isn't the best way to keep a low profile."

Arlen stepped up, "What are you guys talking about?"

"Nevermind, for now you shall be kept in the dark but later you will see through new eyes." Nagi quoted.

Arlen looked at him, but knew from experience not to cross Nagi. 

"Nagi shut up. Arlen in time."

"Serpy, you know if things get really bad we might have to leave."

"I know, I know."

"Will you bring her?"

"I don't know which is stronger her loyalty to me or to Soul Society."

"You should know, by now brother, either way she is too close to you. if we leave she would be tortured for information whether she has it or not. I know you could use your bankai to put her into a deep sleep, but choose wisely."


Serp dropped his head. "I know."

Arlen confused as shit, just looked around.

"Hey Lockon, I think its time for you leave as well back to the ninth."

"Lockon?"

"Thats one of your names now boy."

And then Serp Shunpo'd away. And Arlen ran back to the 9th.
----

At the 9th.

Arlen walked through his barracks, and quickly drew his sword he was fast enough to block Ryoko's strike.

"You demon bitch!"

"You emotionally stunted brat."

The two started to sparr, randomly.

"You gotten better runt, who have you been training with?" As soon as she asked he got the image of nagi holding somesort of tool unrecognizable to normal people, grinning far beyond human limits.

"Erm I was training by myself, I train better then."

"Your weird kid."

"Anyways, is taichou around?"

"He is still out cold."

"I figured, Captain Amen'hoko was on his way here but I intercepted him, he had brewed a energy drink from Dechs-taichou, whether or not to trust it is a different matter."

"Well lets put this down by captian, I have some other division members you must meet."

-----
With Nagi.

Nagi was tweaking with the mask he had built for himself. It was perfect it completely did what it was meant to. But on his desk was some notes about the barrier that was set up.

Nagi's eyes worked over it, the notes were off, but Nagi could tell what should be where. He was interested, he would call over that VC captain the one good with kido to help him try and recreate this barrier. But until then he thought how could apply or reverse engineer some useful tech out of it.


----
With Serp

Serp shunpo'd back to his barracks, and instantly started to undress. His pulled the tie out of his hair and the black locks fell everywhere, covering the front of his face and neck. The boiling hot water steaming up the room around him. 

Right now for the first time in decades Serp looked human, his usual look void from his face. It was the fact that they could get caught before their plans even took off, and also because Selena could face trouble. There was only two people Serp cared about, Selena and Nagi (for some reason.) Although he would never let it show. But this time things were getting too close for comfort, so he would wash away his doubts and once again wear his shroud of darkness keeping people at a distance.

He and Nagi knew soul society is hiding many secrets, deliberate or not, he wised to uncover them, but now security has risen and if they were to get caught, shit would hit the fan, they would be terrorists. For the truth, and for more power, as knowledge is power, would risking the two people he actually like be worth it, but would he ever give up. Serp was torn.

There was a knock at the door.

"Who is it?"

"Me, sir. I had not heard from you in a while and rumours in the barracks say you are more depressed than normal."

"Come in."
It was Selena, she looked at Serp, and for maybe the first time she saw him. Not Captain Serpentious Orochi, but the man within. The man named Oldas who wanted to seek the truth with his brother Levi. The memory candy had fucked them up but also done them good.

"Selena, you are my vice-captain. I did not choose you but rather you choose me, someone I knew could compliment my personality. But I have to ask..."

The steam started to thicken. "What would you do if I was a bad person?"


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2009)

Kioshi rubbed the back of his head embarrassed, but he knew she would comment on it. "In order to get stronger criticism is needed" he thought remembering a passage from one of his many books. He looked up at Isis and gave a small smile to the captain for pointing out his flaw.

"Yea it wasn't one of my greater ideas.....and thanks for pointing that out to me." Kioshi felt a small boost of confidence in himself from the words of the captain before him. Now atleast he had a general idea of where to begin to train besides learning the name of his zanpaktou.

Elsewhere
"Ahhhhh.....this is the life...for the moment atleast. No captain to boss me around and no paper work infront of me." Fumiko  laid outsde the walls in the forest lazing about in her usual reiatsu made you can say kido net. She didn't get to many opportunities to just relax while the old man was awake so anytime he fell asleep it was break time for her.

Fumiko casually flung her leg outside the net as she looked into the sky the sun peering through the trees. "I can never get use to this" she said aloud "The old man works me so much now I can't even fall asleep anymore without doing some kind of strenuous activity." Fumiko jumped down from the net landing firmly on the ground and unsheated her zanpaktou.

"Guess I'll train a little then to use up some energy."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Dechs flicked through the scrolls, studying hard. He had slipped out of his room when he awoke, hoping to do this alone.

There were some times he had to do this alone. He had to connect all the points in private.

He'd return to his division later, to find them worried about where he'd gone. That was the way.

~~~

Selena watched Serp, through the haze of the steam. The usual cold look on her face, the one she wore at all times, to show the world nothing, faded. The tiniest crack in her stoicism, which showed that there was something human behind the facade she had lived with.

"You are my Captain," Selena stated, laying her Zanpaktou and Vice-Captain's badge next to Serp's shed clothing, "And I chose to follow you. Whatever you think of yourself, I do not believe you are wrong. I will follow you, through whatever darkness there is, because that is the role of a Vice-Captain. That is my role."

The last words were whispered as she slipped through the haze of steam, discarding her robe to fall behind her.



cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi rubbed the back of his head embarrassed, but he knew she would comment on it. "In order to get stronger criticism is needed" he thought remembering a passage from one of his many books. He looked up at Isis and gave a small smile to the captain for pointing out his flaw.
> 
> "Yea it wasn't one of my greater ideas.....and thanks for pointing that out to me." Kioshi felt a small boost of confidence in himself from the words of the captain before him. Now atleast he had a general idea of where to begin to train besides learning the name of his zanpaktou.



"Like any of my Shinigami, you will attend the practise sessions I order. Outside of that, you will remain on duty as a Hollow hunter, under command of a Seated Officer. You and Mathias both fall under the jurisdiction of Twentieth Seat Alexis. That is all."

Isis left the two, collecting her Haori from Darren and slinging it over her shoulders. She had other things to do now.


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selena watched Serp, through the haze of the steam. The usual cold look on her face, the one she wore at all times, to show the world nothing, faded. The tiniest crack in her stoicism, which showed that there was something human behind the facade she had lived with.
> 
> "You are my Captain," Selena stated, laying her Zanpaktou and Vice-Captain's badge next to Serp's shed clothing, "And I chose to follow you. Whatever you think of yourself, I do not believe you are wrong. I will follow you, through whatever darkness there is, because that is the role of a Vice-Captain. That is my role."



Serp turned to her and walked through the haze, he stood before her looking into her eyes. "You have taken your role as Vice-captain beyond its breadth and width, and for that you mean more to me than just a Vice-captain." Serp was actually letting the words he was thinking in his head run out of his mouth. 

He quickly flicked his head away from hers, water whipping off his face as his damp flop of hair shifted.

"No! Nagi and I, have but you in the line of fire, a fire so strong it will melt even the coldest of your ice. It is true I am poison."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2009)

With Aigo-

"TAAAAIIIICCCCHOOOOO~~~" he shouts but doesn't receive a response. "I've been looking around the division all morning.. Kigai told me to get this to Desch personally..." He looked down at the baggie of small purple jewel fragments. "I'll do it!!!" He rushes off in a quick Shunpo and begins to trace the area for possible locations of his captain. When he's finished, He knows exactly where to find him.

With Koutetsu at the 7th division-

"Sir!" Alex salutes Kou. "There's been reports of uhh... Stuff." He comments. "What kind of stuff?" Kou asked. "Well, There's some stuff going on the human world." He answered. "What kind of stuff?" Kou asked again. "Stuff stuff... like bad stuff..." Kou grabbed the bridge of his nose and sighed. "Explain in more detail." Alex nodded. "Seems like there's some activity with the rogue shinigami. Nothin confirmed by sensors or anythin but there's some weird stuff goin on like souls gone missing and our city guards are findin themselves nude in alleyways." 

Kou sighed. "So childish stuff?" He asked. "Yes, so far." Kou nodded. "For now we have to ignore it, We must focus on the task of finding out who set up the barriers in Karakura town and who led the hollows there." Alex nodded. "Right sure, and i'll get the defense system for soul society underway!" he vanished in a blur. "I swear... that boy..." Kou sighed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Serp said:


> Serp turned to her and walked through the haze, he stood before her looking into her eyes. "You have taken your role as Vice-captain beyond its breadth and width, and for that you mean more to me than just a Vice-captain." Serp was actually letting the words he was thinking in his head run out of his mouth.
> 
> He quickly flicked his head away from hers, water whipping off his face as his damp flop of hair shifted.
> 
> "No! Nagi and I, have but you in the line of fire, a fire so strong it will melt even the coldest of your ice. It is true I am poison."



"If you are a poison," Selena watched Serp trying to fight with what was forcing its way out of him, "You are an intoxicating one."

That stopped Serp cold. For such words to come from Selena, the ice queen who never showed a hint of emotion in the world outside, it was all too different. All too revealing of just how close he was to her true self.

"I chose to follow. What results of that, are unimportant. Merely that I do not turn my back on my choice." Selena placed a hand against Serp's chest. "Merely that I do not turn my back on you."



InfIchi said:


> With Aigo-
> 
> "TAAAAIIIICCCCHOOOOO~~~" he shouts but doesn't receive a response. "I've been looking around the division all morning.. Kigai told me to get this to Desch personally..." He looked down at the baggie of small purple jewel fragments. "I'll do it!!!" He rushes off in a quick Shunpo and begins to trace the area for possible locations of his captain. When he's finished, He knows exactly where to find him.



Sensing his approaching Fourth Seat, Dechs collated his information, rolled up all the scrolls, and stretched.

"Captain!" Aigo appeared inside the library room a few minutes later.

"Yes, Aigo?" Dechs crossed his hands, resting his chin on them, "What do you have to report?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The blast wave was enough to shake Tobias. It had been surprisingly powerful. This human was different. He was dangerous. But Tobias kept his focus on the Hollow. It had been hit. And it fell hard.
> 
> Tobias put both hands against the shipping container, and this time pulled away a giant battleaxe. Because his power was in controlling metal, he was able to lift very heavy items, providing they were made of metal. He doubted he could budge the shipping container, but he could carry a heavy axe.
> 
> ...





-With Reno-

“You okay?” the young teen ask as the Hollow at his feet vanished into a cloud of spirit particles. Rubbing his face Reno pulled himself to his feet as an almost disappointed look fell across his features. Bringing his left hand up to his face he rubs his lips as white and black energies disperse into the air.  “Yeah I’m fine. That attack was stronger then I was told.” Reno says with a grimace as his right eye slightly twitched. Popping his neck he fully turns to the boy.  “I guess the proper educate would be for me to introduce myself.” Reno says as he looks down at his claws. With a clench they return to a normal human looking state.  “Names Reno. And as you may or may not know. As a being with the ability to not only see. But also combat the dead you are caught in a age old war.” Reno says in almost a yawn. Recalling what he had read in all those damned books in the library.



Taurus Versant said:


> A massive surge of fire and struggling followed, as Rán thrashed and struggled. Blood sprayed from the point where she had been bit, splashing over the face of the Hollow. With the ejected blood came the acidic injection of the snake, voided from Rán's body. The flames continued to build around her, washing over her in waves. Her tail beat sharply against the coils of the snake, fire gathering in it, forming a strong cutting force that began to grate.
> 
> There was no way she was going down like this. Absolutely. No. Way.
> 
> Rán roared to the pale moon as the flames continued to explode out from her.



-With Draconis-

Draconis shook his head as the blood splashed on his mask. Luckily he was immune to his own tainted blood so that didn’t hurt. What got his attention, and in a big way, was the Cat like Gillian’s burning rage. Draconis felt his core temperature rise as he hissed in pain. Luckily he was strong enough to resist being killed but his scales started to burn as the cat roared with intensity. Then the cat’s tail started to slam against his coiled body. At first it was just thuds, but as the cat gathered Reiatsu it too started to slowly grate into his flesh. Draconis knew he needed to do something. So when he felt another surge of Reiatsu flare he released his hold. With a searing toss Draconis was flung a yard or so away. As he hit he decides to flailed wildly knocking up dust and sand. Then his body feel motionless in the dust bank. The cat walked up as the sand settled and saw a charred body. But unknown to her it was a ploy as Draconis had shed his skin like the snake he was and shifted forms again.

High above a small insect like hollow hovered above the cat. As the flaked off skin crumbled Draconis shape shifted again this time into a large sperm whale like Hollow and fell toward his target. Banzai it would be if he wanted to give himself away.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2009)

Sensing his approaching Fourth Seat, Dechs collated his information, rolled up all the scrolls, and stretched."Captain!" Aigo appeared inside the library room a few minutes later."Yes, Aigo?" Dechs crossed his hands, resting his chin on them, "What do you have to report?" Aigo held up the bag of purple powder. "Captain Commander Kigai dropped this off, he said that i was to deliver it to you personally." Desch took the bag from the fourth seat. "This is something that was taken from the scene of the festival event." Desch nodded.


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "If you are a poison," Selena watched Serp trying to fight with what was forcing its way out of him, "You are an intoxicating one."
> 
> That stopped Serp cold. For such words to come from Selena, the ice queen who never showed a hint of emotion in the world outside, it was all too different. All too revealing of just how close he was to her true self.
> 
> "I chose to follow. What results of that, are unimportant. Merely that I do not turn my back on my choice." Selena placed a hand against Serp's chest. "Merely that I do not turn my back on you."



Serp looked back at her, his purple eyes piercing through the steam. "Why do you choose to stay? Why no matter how cold and hard ice may seem, poison will eventually errode it away."

Serp placed his hand on Selena's hand on his chest, and for the first time noticed that he was unrobed before her and she too was naked. 

"But poison must flow like water to its goal, and will capture it and freeze it in place, allowing myself never to feel the sting and burn of its venom, yet always being close by your side."

Serp looked at the ice queen, "But why? Are with me because I am but your captain and it is your duty, or is there more?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> ?You okay?? the young teen ask as the Hollow at his feet vanished into a cloud of spirit particles. Rubbing his face Reno pulled himself to his feet as an almost disappointed look fell across his features. Bringing his left hand up to his face he rubs his lips as white and black energies disperse into the air.  ?Yeah I?m fine. That attack was stronger then I was told.? Reno says with a grimace as his right eye slightly twitched. Popping his neck he fully turns to the boy.  ?I guess the proper educate would be for me to introduce myself.? Reno says as he looks down at his claws. With a clench they return to a normal human looking state.  ?Names Reno. And as you may or may not know. As a being with the ability to not only see. But also combat the dead you are caught in a age old war.? Reno says in almost a yawn. Recalling what he had read in all those damned books in the library.



"Oh." Tobias stared blankly for a few minutes. "I thought I was just supposed to do my best not to get killed by the Hollow my power attracts."

Tobias thought for a few moments, absently spinning the metal pole between his fingers.

"Oh, my name's Tobias, by the way. Tobias Leyadin. Nice to meet you. You'll forgive me if I don't shake your hand," Tobias pointed at Reno's claws.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> Draconis shook his head as the blood splashed on his mask. Luckily he was immune to his own tainted blood so that didn?t hurt. What got his attention, and in a big way, was the Cat like Gillian?s burning rage. Draconis felt his core temperature rise as he hissed in pain. Luckily he was strong enough to resist being killed but his scales started to burn as the cat roared with intensity. Then the cat?s tail started to slam against his coiled body. At first it was just thuds, but as the cat gathered Reiatsu it too started to slowly grate into his flesh. Draconis knew he needed to do something. So when he felt another surge of Reiatsu flare he released his hold. With a searing toss Draconis was flung a yard or so away. As he hit he decides to flailed wildly knocking up dust and sand. Then his body feel motionless in the dust bank. The cat walked up as the sand settled and saw a charred body. But unknown to her it was a ploy as Draconis had shed his skin like the snake he was and shifted forms again.
> 
> High above a small insect like hollow hovered above the cat. As the flaked off skin crumbled Draconis shape shifted again this time into a large sperm whale like Hollow and fell toward his target. Banzai it would be if he wanted to give himself away.



V?li, watching from a distance, screamed out in concern, but R?n hadn't heard. Gersemi, in between the two, had though. The full power of her Desert Tide pumped out, and it became an ocean. R?n instantly sunk, pulled down especially fast. The whale hit a few moments after, and sunk as well.

Gersemi raced forward, parting the sand, and sending a mild nudge to create a current that would deposit R?n near V?li.

Now it was time for this shark to hunt.



InfIchi said:


> Sensing his approaching Fourth Seat, Dechs collated his information, rolled up all the scrolls, and stretched."Captain!" Aigo appeared inside the library room a few minutes later."Yes, Aigo?" Dechs crossed his hands, resting his chin on them, "What do you have to report?" Aigo held up the bag of purple powder. "Captain Commander Kigai dropped this off, he said that i was to deliver it to you personally." Desch took the bag from the fourth seat. "This is something that was taken from the scene of the festival event." Desch nodded.



Reaching out a hand, Dechs took the bag, opened it, and pulled out a small jewel fragment. In his hand, it turned to powder, but since Dechs was holding it over the bag, the powder fell back in. He sensed the Reiatsu, and identified what it was.

Synapses firing, Dechs brain instantly took all his current theories, and fed this into them. Some moved up in likelihood, others down. A proper theory formed at last.

"I'm going to analyse this properly, Aigo," Dechs set off, his black haori fluttering behind him, "Gather the rest of the Hunter Squad. You'll have a mission shortly."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Serp said:


> Serp looked back at her, his purple eyes piercing through the steam. "Why do you choose to stay? Why no matter how cold and hard ice may seem, poison will eventually errode it away."
> 
> Serp placed his hand on Selena's hand on his chest, and for the first time noticed that he was unrobed before her and she too was naked.
> 
> ...



Selena thought for a moment. Hundreds of reasons existed, but none she had the words to say. Her answer was simple.

"I am with you, because I choose to be with you."

And stepping past Serp, she wandered deeper into the steam mist, looking back to see him follow. That was all that needed to be said.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2009)

"I'm going to analyse this properly, Aigo," Dechs set off, his black haori fluttering behind him, "Gather the rest of the Hunter Squad. You'll have a mission shortly." Aigo nodded. "Yes captain, I'll start right away!" He shouts as he vanishes in a flash. 

Elsewhere-

"What the hell just happened?" Ereki asked Ssob. "That guy wants to join the first division but Kigai said no.. i think he was really mad." He rubbed his chin. "I see... He's a ninth seat right? Of Rastarious's division.. Maybe we should go check in on the 3rd division and see what's going on over there!" Ereki suggested. "I agree!" Ko smiled. "Wait.. when did this turn into a- ACK!" He was yanked by the collar and dragged off towards the third division.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Oh." Tobias stared blankly for a few minutes. "I thought I was just supposed to do my best not to get killed by the Hollow my power attracts."
> 
> Tobias thought for a few moments, absently spinning the metal pole between his fingers.
> 
> "Oh, my name's Tobias, by the way. Tobias Leyadin. Nice to meet you. You'll forgive me if I don't shake your hand," Tobias pointed at Reno's claws.




-With Reno-

Reno wiggled his claws as sweat formed on his brow. With a light chuckle his hands transform back to normal as he shook them. [color =red] ?Heh, no offense taken Tobias. If you had claws like those I?d be hesitant to shake you hands has well.?[/color] Reno says as his eyes narrow on the bar that Tobias spun between his fingers.  ?As far as just defending yourself I guess that is a good idea. But regardless of what you do. The war is still going on and your still in it.? Reno says as a grin spreads across his face.  ?I run an organization called the RoA. A man of your unique talents would be useful to me. Would you be interested in joining? You?d answer only to me. What do you say?? Reno asserts with his question.





Taurus Versant said:


> V?li, watching from a distance, screamed out in concern, but R?n hadn't heard. Gersemi, in between the two, had though. The full power of her Desert Tide pumped out, and it became an ocean. R?n instantly sunk, pulled down especially fast. The whale hit a few moments after, and sunk as well.
> 
> Gersemi raced forward, parting the sand, and sending a mild nudge to create a current that would deposit R?n near V?li.
> 
> Now it was time for this shark to hunt.



-With Draconis-

Draconis? eyes narrow as the  white sand below him swelled like a great sea. The thing that shot those spine couldn?t have possibly done this, could it. It had to be something else right? Draconis thinks as he plummets into the swelling sand. Then like a whale hitting water the sand is thrown out with the force of a Tsunami in all directions. Draconis? eyes quickly adjust to the sandy world around him. Looking in different directions he gets the big answer to his question. Yes there was another Hollow, Gillian no less, as a part of this group. Draconis? eyes glint with inspiration. That meant the cat Hollow probably couldn?t flow through the sand like he and that shark, or what appeared to be a shark, could. With a vile chuckle he pushes with his great tail sending him deeper into the sand ocean. Then like before his form shifts and contorts. Eight giant tentacle arm spread out like an umbrella Draconis shifts to a giant octopus. Then with a mighty slam of his eight arms he propels himself into the path of the on coming Hollow. Spiraling out like a top Draconis releases a thick black ink that stains the sand a dark black in it?s path.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> Reno wiggled his claws as sweat formed on his brow. With a light chuckle his hands transform back to normal as he shook them. [color =red] ?Heh, no offense taken Tobias. If you had claws like those I?d be hesitant to shake you hands has well.?[/color] Reno says as his eyes narrow on the bar that Tobias spun between his fingers.  ?As far as just defending yourself I guess that is a good idea. But regardless of what you do. The war is still going on and your still in it.? Reno says as a grin spreads across his face.  ?I run an organization called the RoA. A man of your unique talents would be useful to me. Would you be interested in joining? You?d answer only to me. What do you say?? Reno asserts with his question.



"Uh, I'm still in school technically, so I wouldn't be on during the day." Tobias rubbed the back of his head. This Reno guy had powers as well, and he'd helped him with the Hollow, but there was something more to him, a deeper more dangerous side Tobias could sense. It was too dangerous for him to get involved in.

"I think I'll find my master. He has powers like me, and is teaching me to use mine. You could come along to meet him as well, if you'd like."



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> Draconis? eyes narrow as the  white sand below him swelled like a great sea. The thing that shot those spine couldn?t have possibly done this, could it. It had to be something else right? Draconis thinks as he plummets into the swelling sand. Then like a whale hitting water the sand is thrown out with the force of a Tsunami in all directions. Draconis? eyes quickly adjust to the sandy world around him. Looking in different directions he gets the big answer to his question. Yes there was another Hollow, Gillian no less, as a part of this group. Draconis? eyes glint with inspiration. That meant the cat Hollow probably couldn?t flow through the sand like he and that shark, or what appeared to be a shark, could. With a vile chuckle he pushes with his great tail sending him deeper into the sand ocean. Then like before his form shifts and contorts. Eight giant tentacle arm spread out like an umbrella Draconis shifts to a giant octopus. Then with a mighty slam of his eight arms he propels himself into the path of the on coming Hollow. Spiraling out like a top Draconis releases a thick black ink that stains the sand a dark black in it?s path.



Gersemi rocketed towards the Hollow, pushing the sand out of the way as she reached it, throwing the blackness aside. The two slammed into each other, her hands grasping its body while its massive tentacles wrapped around her. It would crush her if it got too much of a chance. But Gersemi had inherited something from her previous body.

Her wide, ungainly mask creaked, as a mouth that spanned from side to side opened, filled to the brim with serrated and incredibly sharp teeth. In trying to crush her, the Hollow had exposed itself to Gersemi's greatest possible attack. She slammed her head forward and bit deeply.

R?n coughed, sand pouring from her body. V?li was hovering nearby, looking anxious, watching the sand still out in the distance.

"Come on," R?n pulled herself up, "We all have to fight." She instantly set back in Gersemi's direction, tracking her Reiatsu. That thing was dangerous, too dangerous for one on one. They'd need to work together.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Uh, I'm still in school technically, so I wouldn't be on during the day." Tobias rubbed the back of his head. This Reno guy had powers as well, and he'd helped him with the Hollow, but there was something more to him, a deeper more dangerous side Tobias could sense. It was too dangerous for him to get involved in.
> 
> "I think I'll find my master. He has powers like me, and is teaching me to use mine. You could come along to meet him as well, if you'd like."



-With Reno-

Reno brought his left hand up to his jaw and rubbed it.  ?Master eh?? Reno says. Dropping his hand back to his side he then shoves both into his pocket .If his master was like him and he could get both to join his gang then the RoA could annihilate the Blue Dragon.  The only problem was that this boy seemed too much like a goody, goody. His master was probably some up standing type. But if opportunity showed itself then who was Reno to argue he?d give it a shot then.  ?Sure Tobias I?ll meet your master. Lead the way.? Reno says as a creepy smile crept across his features.  






Taurus Versant said:


> Gersemi rocketed towards the Hollow, pushing the sand out of the way as she reached it, throwing the blackness aside. The two slammed into each other, her hands grasping its body while its massive tentacles wrapped around her. It would crush her if it got too much of a chance. But Gersemi had inherited something from her previous body.
> 
> Her wide, ungainly mask creaked, as a mouth that spanned from side to side opened, filled to the brim with serrated and incredibly sharp teeth. In trying to crush her, the Hollow had exposed itself to Gersemi's greatest possible attack. She slammed her head forward and bit deeply.
> 
> ...



-With Draconis-

Draconis whole body shook as the Hollow slammed into him. As the teeth came down Draconis wailed in pain as they  tore into his flesh.  Lucky for him his blood was both acidic and poisoned. The large Hollow releases it?s hold as it?s teeth lightly steamed. The sand around them grinds the poison away  as it thrashed it?s head. Now fully aware of how big the Hollow?s moth was Draconis decided that different tactics was need in this situation. Throwing himself into a spin Draconis pushes the sand away from his spreading his toxic blood though it. As he backed down at an angle his form twists and contorts taking the form of a giant sea serpent. Shaking his head violently light blue particles form at the tip of his nose. A moment or two later his head recoils as the icy blue beam fires forward. The Kyoudou Aishingu beam was aimed for the rotator joint in the mammoth beast?s left arm. If it hits it would lock up becoming useless. If it hit anywhere else it would leave a numb tingly sensation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> Reno brought his left hand up to his jaw and rubbed it.  ?Master eh?? Reno says. Dropping his hand back to his side he then shoves both into his pocket .If his master was like him and he could get both to join his gang then the RoA could annihilate the Blue Dragon.  The only problem was that this boy seemed too much like a goody, goody. His master was probably some up standing type. But if opportunity showed itself then who was Reno to argue he?d give it a shot then.  ?Sure Tobias I?ll meet your master. Lead the way.? Reno says as a creepy smile crept across his features.



As Tobias turned to try and locate Jackson, a loud Hollow raw echoed out. He and Reno immediately started looking about, but were surprised when a second noise from the Hollow, this time a much higher shriek, was heard.

A few moments later, Jackson walked past the nearby buildings and spotted Tobias. He was holding a similar metal pole to Tobias, but behind it a giant arc of metal could be seen, floating in mid air. Numerous other metal fragments hung around it. Most of them were red with blood.

"Ah, there you are," Jackson pointed the pole at the shipping contained behind the two, and all the metal flew over to it, reattaching itself and returning the container to its usual state.

Walking forward, Jackson looked at Reno, studying his Reiatsu output. It was more like a Hollow than their own, but that wasn't the concern. It was the grating force beneath the Reiatsu, something unspeakable trying to get out. That was the real worry.

"Tobias!"

"Right!" Tobias headed over to Jackson, indicating Reno. "This is Reno, he helped me out against a Hollow."

"Ah," Jackson continued to stare at Reno, "Thank you then. Keeping this brat alive is a pain, even if _he_ seems to have a gift for it."

Tobias hung his head. Jackson's anger at him was still there, beneath the surface. He doubt it would ever leave. He didn't think he deserved it to, either.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> Draconis whole body shook as the Hollow slammed into him. As the teeth came down Draconis wailed in pain as they  tore into his flesh.  Lucky for him his blood was both acidic and poisoned. The large Hollow releases it?s hold as it?s teeth lightly steamed. The sand around them grinds the poison away  as it thrashed it?s head. Now fully aware of how big the Hollow?s moth was Draconis decided that different tactics was need in this situation. Throwing himself into a spin Draconis pushes the sand away from his spreading his toxic blood though it. As he backed down at an angle his form twists and contorts taking the form of a giant sea serpent. Shaking his head violently light blue particles form at the tip of his nose. A moment or two later his head recoils as the icy blue beam fires forward. The Kyoudou Aishingu beam was aimed for the rotator joint in the mammoth beast?s left arm. If it hits it would lock up becoming useless. If it hit anywhere else it would leave a numb tingly sensation.



Gersemi thrashed her head in anger, the venom burning her mouth. It was washed out by sand, but it had still hurt. Her thrashing had had the benefit, however, of taking the beam right dead centre in the middle of her body.

Gersemi began to drift upwards, doing her best to get the sand to push her faster than the other Hollow. It was only now painfully aware that this Hollow was too much for her alone.

Up above, R?n and V?li were charging their Reiatsu as much as they could. They needed to drop this beast the moment they got a clear shot. Sensing their Reiatsu, Gersemi surged up her own, using it as cover for their own power as she led her opponent up, between the two Gillian waiting above.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> As Tobias turned to try and locate Jackson, a loud Hollow raw echoed out. He and Reno immediately started looking about, but were surprised when a second noise from the Hollow, this time a much higher shriek, was heard.
> 
> A few moments later, Jackson walked past the nearby buildings and spotted Tobias. He was holding a similar metal pole to Tobias, but behind it a giant arc of metal could be seen, floating in mid air. Numerous other metal fragments hung around it. Most of them were red with blood.
> 
> ...



-With Reno-

Reno looked around as the Hollow howled. Another one so fast. Was this kid a Hollow magnet? But as another more shrill cry echoes out Reno could tell that the beast had been slain. Perhaps this master was closer then they thought. As a man rounded the corner his mental question was answered. Then man was holding a  bar, much like the one that Tobias held. But the floating blood stained metal was new. Reno?s eyes widen as he feels this man?s Reiatsu. It was much stronger then any Hollow he had felt. Only ?he? had a stronger presence then this man. Reno?s head cocks to the side as he tries to figure the man out as he moved about.  The man restores the crate that Tobias had used earlier like it was nothing to him. This man?s mastery of his ability was on a much higher level then his student it was almost sad.

After the man calls Tobias over the teen explains that he had been aided by Reno. ?Ah? Slips from the mans lips as he never took his gaze off Reno. At this point Reno knew that the man was feeling out his Reiatsu as he had felt his out earlier. This is when it becomes painfully obvious that his ambitions of recruiting these two was futile as the man continued to speak. "Thank you then. Keeping this brat alive is a pain, even if he seems to have a gift for it." As those words slipped out Reno could tell that there was something beneath the surface. The boy was green. But he wasn?t useless. But What ever laid buried in the shadows made the boy take the statement like he deserved.

 ?Nonsense. Tobias even got the killing blow.? Reno says pulling his hands behind his back Reno rocks on his feet.  ?Tobias and I were chit chatting. I offered him a job in my organization. But sadly he said he was still in school. And I wouldn?t want to tear a bright young man from his studies and he will need his rest too.? Reno says with false sincerity packaged with a fake smile.  ?Perhaps when he graduates no?? 



Taurus Versant said:


> Gersemi thrashed her head in anger, the venom burning her mouth. It was washed out by sand, but it had still hurt. Her thrashing had had the benefit, however, of taking the beam right dead centre in the middle of her body.
> 
> Gersemi began to drift upwards, doing her best to get the sand to push her faster than the other Hollow. It was only now painfully aware that this Hollow was too much for her alone.
> 
> Up above, R?n and V?li were charging their Reiatsu as much as they could. They needed to drop this beast the moment they got a clear shot. Sensing their Reiatsu, Gersemi surged up her own, using it as cover for their own power as she led her opponent up, between the two Gillian waiting above.




-With Draconis-

A smile cracked Draconis? mask as the large shark retreated. It was on the run and now would be the perfect time to narrow the numbers game down. His body rapidly thrashes from side to side as he tears after the Gillian. He seemed to be catching up but his senses weren?t daft as he catches the other two Reiatsus just before the shark tried to deaden them out. The old flanking maneuver Draconis thinks to himself as he continues his pursuit. As the shark Gillian disappears to the surface Draconis puts the breaks on and stops a meter shy of breaking through. It was time to play them at their own game, well theoretically at least. Draconis? form shits again this time back to his giant squid form. Four tentacles snake around and position themselves  under the two land Gillian?s feet. They carefully break the surface. As they do Draconis opens his beak and charges a Cero. Moments later it fires. Draconis didn?t need it to hit anything he just needed the chaos it would cause as it flew up the path the Shark took. 

As the Cero breaks the surface Daconis snags both feet of the other two Gillian and tug hard. He drags them until they are buried to their waist. Then spinning he releases them and flies out of the sand. Exploding from the underground he shifts again. Landing as a massive Gillian sized timber wolf on the sands. He growls with anger.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> -With Reno-
> 
> Reno looked around as the Hollow howled. Another one so fast. Was this kid a Hollow magnet? But as another more shrill cry echoes out Reno could tell that the beast had been slain. Perhaps this master was closer then they thought. As a man rounded the corner his mental question was answered. Then man was holding a  bar, much like the one that Tobias held. But the floating blood stained metal was new. Reno?s eyes widen as he feels this man?s Reiatsu. It was much stronger then any Hollow he had felt. Only ?he? had a stronger presence then this man. Reno?s head cocks to the side as he tries to figure the man out as he moved about.  The man restores the crate that Tobias had used earlier like it was nothing to him. This man?s mastery of his ability was on a much higher level then his student it was almost sad.
> 
> ...



"Perhaps," Jackson nodded, face unreadable. "If you can see Hollow, be careful. They've been significantly more active of late. Don't even for a split second think these small fry are the limit. There's more danger out there than anyone knows."

Grabbing Tobias by the arm, Jackson headed off, dragging the teen behind him. Tobias gave a bit of a wave to Reno, but the entire exit felt strained.

Jackson noted no more active Hollow and decided to call it a night.



Chaos Theory said:


> -With Draconis-
> 
> A smile cracked Draconis? mask as the large shark retreated. It was on the run and now would be the perfect time to narrow the numbers game down. His body rapidly thrashes from side to side as he tears after the Gillian. He seemed to be catching up but his senses weren?t daft as he catches the other two Reiatsus just before the shark tried to deaden them out. The old flanking maneuver Draconis thinks to himself as he continues his pursuit. As the shark Gillian disappears to the surface Draconis puts the breaks on and stops a meter shy of breaking through. It was time to play them at their own game, well theoretically at least. Draconis? form shits again this time back to his giant squid form. Four tentacles snake around and position themselves  under the two land Gillian?s feet. They carefully break the surface. As they do Draconis opens his beak and charges a Cero. Moments later it fires. Draconis didn?t need it to hit anything he just needed the chaos it would cause as it flew up the path the Shark took.
> 
> As the Cero breaks the surface Daconis snags both feet of the other two Gillian and tug hard. He drags them until they are buried to their waist. Then spinning he releases them and flies out of the sand. Exploding from the underground he shifts again. Landing as a massive Gillian sized timber wolf on the sands. He growls with anger.



While she had dodged a killing blow in time, the cero hit Gersemi as she moved and burned her badly. She screamed and thrashed, the sand undulating in response.

V?li and R?n had both been pulled underground. When the timber wolf Hollow landed on the sands, even though he wasn't able to move his feet, he still had his arms, and spines up, V?li swatted the Hollow. The fact that his whole body was covered in the spines he could raise was his advantage, even though the acidic blood burned his hand.

The wolf growled as it leaped back, but V?li was already preparing a cero. It too, however, was dodged.

A massive surge of heat baked the sand, molten glass running down the body of the Gillian emerging behind them. R?n had gone completely feral. It had been indignity after indignity with this Hollow. It was a Gillian, like her, but had the power to transform its body. It had the one thing R?n wanted most right now, the ability to get out of the lumbering giant body she occupied.

She roared, her Reiatsu cracking the sand, stunning V?li and Gersemi. V?li's spines were his greatest power. They were sharp and protective. They could be launched with great speed and power. Gersemi's ability to manipulate the sand, swim through it as water and sink her foes, that was a great power, turning her into a terrible opponent.

In her previous form, R?n had had fire and speed. She no longer had speed. All she had were these flames. These flames that boiled in response to her own pent up frustration and anger.

Sheets of fire formed around her, a massive explosion in the waiting. Recovering, Gersemi struck forth with a hand, commanding a wave of sand to race past R?n, towards their shapeshifting opponent.

Going through the heat, it glassed, before liquidizing. A wave of molten glass, bearing down on the foe.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 13, 2009)

Once Lexis had left Kyle turned around looking at the recent dust cloud to appear from the fight between Marco and the hollow. No doubt Marco was playing around again to try and make a normally boring oppent quite an challenge and fun.

He swiftly began to move towards the battlefield soon landing inbetween the two. "Hi their Kyle Nana. Come to watch me fight eh?"
Kyle looked at Marco and coldly, pissed off by the fact Marco used his family name. One of the meny reasons he hated Captain Marco.
"Oi, shinigamiyor interupting a fight."Stated the hollow.
Kyloe ignored her and turned to face Marco and said, "You know not to use Shikai so lightly, especially on such a weak oppent. It's dishonorable to fight an oppent and not end their life in a few short seconds."
"Ah but that makes the fight very borin-"
"I'm what?!"
"Sorry hollow, I forgot my translater for retardedness today. Run along before your world comes crushing down around you."
THe hollow growled at that comment and leaped at him, "You really shouldn't turn you're back to me shinigami, now die."
"I couldn't agree more with the last part."Kyle grunted pulling out his Zankaputo. "Freeze the plains..."
"Uh-oh."Marco said he quickly jumoped back to get out of range not wanting to get his feet frozen or be frozen soild by the release. As Kyle finished the area around him became frozen and five spikes of ice rose up impaling the hollow and rapidly killing it. He sighed breaifly and returned his Zankaputo to the dark blue stealth.

"Now, firstly, why are you sealing shinigami into a barrier as if a prisoner, then you run off and release your shikai at full power, and follow Lexis around as if your some kind of pervert."
Marco giggled slightly, "Full power? We both know at this time of day my full power isn't accessable to me. I sealed her inside a barrier because she followed me here and if I didn't do so she would of came after me and I'd be risking my own life and blood trying to save her. Suh a situation would make things difficult for me."
Kyle frowned at his comment, he hated it when Marco found a way to counter his arguement, especially on the main point. "Risk your own life and blood? I doubt a captain couldn't handle such a situation aginste weak hollow such as her."
"Life... AND blood."Marco repeated and sealed his Shikai's and summoned Snowy back who quickly attacked him with her talons annoyed that he used her, she hated being stuck in his soul with Hikari.
"Repeating the same words is a sign of insanity. As expected of a laid back shinigami captain."
"And yet, your stupidity in getting ifnromation out of such words and you need everything explaining to you shows you deferntly wouldn't make it to become a captain. Your skills in controling your Shikai are expectional but you lack the understanding of words. I'm surprised Deche's can put up with you. I'm sure if you told him what I said he would get what I mean and understand the complications it would of had on me if she where to try and fight the hollow."Marco said brushing aside Snowy and putting his robes back on fully over his chest. He then picked up his captaincy robe before slinging it over his shoulder and leaving.

Kyle sighed once he left, still not understanding what Marco meant by his own life and blood. He took a deep breath to regain his energy from releasing his Shikai and an attack almost instantly after that before heading back to Captain Deches. If he was recovered from earlier that was.

-----------------------------


Lexis sighed now being back in her room sitting back thinking, trying to come up with any new ideas for her research or how she could better herself in using and identifying Kido, after all vice-captain Kyle easily destoryed the barrier without much delay and seemed to identify it almost instantly relizing she was inside a barrier.

She had a feeling that things would become stranger and stranger at this rate, after all the world was an very odd place to live in. For example, why where cloths in the human world so cheap compaered to the prices in soul society, or how did birds know where to migrate to if they couldn't pass on knowledge through words and all they passed on was the songs of the parents before they left.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Perhaps," Jackson nodded, face unreadable. "If you can see Hollow, be careful. They've been significantly more active of late. Don't even for a split second think these small fry are the limit. There's more danger out there than anyone knows."
> 
> Grabbing Tobias by the arm, Jackson headed off, dragging the teen behind him. Tobias gave a bit of a wave to Reno, but the entire exit felt strained.
> 
> Jackson noted no more active Hollow and decided to call it a night.



~With Reno~

Reno pulled his right hand from behind his back as he waves good bye to the two as they left. His innocent grin turns sinister as they fall out of sight. Turning on his heels Reno starts to walk back to his HQ.  ?More danger then I can imagine?? Reno scoffs as he rubs his chin  ?If he only knew the half of it, eh Reno?? He adds as the sounds of his shoes echo off the ally floor.  ?There are whole other levels of beings that the old man couldn?t even conceive lurking in the dark world of the Hollow.? that dark familiar voice rang out as he walked along.  As he neared the entrance of his base  there is still no sign of the rest of the gang. Seems that that job was a bit more excessive then Reno thought it would be. Well that was fine. It meant more time for him to plan the next phase of his plans. Namely the domination of this cities underworld. Pulling the door open Reno steps inside of his base and walks down that long corridor back to the empty meeting room. Finally getting there he takes a seat at one of the many tables and kicks his feet up. With a hearty chuckle he stands the chair on two legs and relaxes. 




Taurus Versant said:


> While she had dodged a killing blow in time, the cero hit Gersemi as she moved and burned her badly. She screamed and thrashed, the sand undulating in response.
> 
> V?li and R?n had both been pulled underground. When the timber wolf Hollow landed on the sands, even though he wasn't able to move his feet, he still had his arms, and spines up, V?li swatted the Hollow. The fact that his whole body was covered in the spines he could raise was his advantage, even though the acidic blood burned his hand.
> 
> ...



~With Draconis~

Draconis howled in pain as the Gillian Hollow slammed his hand into the side of his head.  A row of spines lined the area that was hit. Leaping back Draconis shakes his head furiously. He catches a glance, though, of the Hollow that had smacked him. A Cero had formed and was being fired. It was aimed straight at Draconis? head. Falling to his stomach Draconis evades the blast that was meant to take it off. A dark pained growl exit?s Draconis? throat as he pulls himself back to his feet. Glaring as meanly as he could at the spine Gillian Draconis kicks at the ?gifts? he was given furiously trying to get the bloody bastards out. The bugger?s spines were stronger close range then they were at greater distances. Again shaking his head he watches as the cat Gillian rises from the sand molten glass pouring from her body. Draconis eyes narrow as he turns serious again.

Opening his mouth as the cat?s two companion Gillian are stunned a low red glow ignites in it. If the cat wanted to play the fire game again Draconis would be more then willing to fight fire with fire. The fireball swirls and grows between his teeth as the cat gets closer. That is when the shark like Hollow comes back to it?s senses. With a trust forward with it?s palm a wave of sand passes the cat Gillian going through her flames. Draconis? mouth closes. The flame within snuffs and causes dark black smoke to billow from his nostrils. If his face could convey feeling, right now it would be oh shi! Jumping back Draconis dodges through splashes of molten glass as they rained down around him. It was painfully obvious that the wave of glass was too close to burrow down, fly from or even evade to the sides. That meant he had one option. Shrinking to roughly the size of a human, to minimize the damage, Draconis become a bat like creature with large wings.  Crouching Draconis folds his wings so that they cover the entirety of his body. A moment later he is swamped by the molten glass.

All that is left standing in the wake is a small three foot tall lump in the glass. Inside the lump is a crouched Draconis. His teeth grits in pain as his inner temperature skyrockets. With a roar Draconis breaks the solidified glass. Standing he shape shifts back to a very large Dragon like Gillian. His anger rages as steam, from being buried in molten glass, pours from his scales. A dark black XIII etches it?s way across his mask as he slams his left hand down hard causing a wave of sand to roll in a 360 degree radius from the impact point. Draconis? whole body ached. Fighting three Intelligent Gillian was tough . His rage peeking Draconis? scaly hide expands more as he grow larger and larger. With a gulp of air he released a large wall of fire aimed at the three. A sheet of glass formed under the wall as it moved forward.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2009)

Gersemi had regained her senses to the point she'd gotten Váli out of the sand as well. The incoming sand wave was almost as dangerous as the fire, but seeing the previous glass casing, she had had an idea.

Raising both hands, she caused the tide of the sand to change, and turn back to form a storm around the opponent. Raising this much sand was tough, and he was struggling to smash out, but Gersemi kept the sandy prison up.

Rán, still burning with fire, roared at the incoming wave. Her own flames licked at it, her Reiatsu clashed with her opponents, and their fires met, grinding against one another. In her anger, she wasn't paying attention, she just wanted to burn her foe. Gersemi had identified this. And planned.

So when, with a might roar, all of Rán's Reiatsu focused on the flames, and unleashed a massive wave of fire that coursed right over their foe, trapped in sand, Gersemi's trap was sprung, the sandy tomb glassed over, the Hollow inside it.

Of course, using all her power for reversing the fire wave, Rán was out. But Váli had his spines down, and could hold her. And even exhausted like this, Gersemi could summon a sand current that would take them down through the sands, to escape into the Menos Forest below the upper world.

This one was strong, too strong, even for these three. They'd put this fight off for another day.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 16, 2009)

~With Draconis~

Draconis roared angrily as the sand enveloped him. He thrashed and slammed at the walls of his would be prison. On the outside the Cat like Gillian unleashes her furry upon his tide of flames. And in one mighty surge had swallowed his wave and sent hers in return. Draconis roared in defiance as the Shark like Gillian focused all her efforts on keeping him caged, at least until she could spring her trap. Draconis realizes what is going on and thrashes harder but it is to no avail as the Cat’s attack sweeps the dome of sand and turns it to a glass prison. Draconis slams his claws against the walls and they begin to crack and buckle. But as he feels the Reiatsu of his foes start to fade he realizes that this prison my serve a purpose to him. He was weak and injured from this battle. A rest now would do him some good.  Shifting form again as he leaned against one of the walls he withdraws his Reiatsu completely sealing it as his body shifts to match the wall making a perfect camouflage. He would rest now and hunt to heal his wounds after he woke.  

~With Kenneth and Marcus~

Marcus’ head fell as he followed the Fifth’s Captain. Today was going to be a long day is the thought that ran through Marcus’ head. In the long run he didn’t know how long indeed it was going to be. Walking into the center of the training area Kenneth raises his right hand and snaps his fingers. Three seated officers appear out of nowhere carrying what appeared to be targets in toe. Turning back to Marcus as the three set the targets up Kenneth speaks.  “Alright lad, here is th’ bare essentials o’ this exercise. Yer body as well as any others contain a certain amount of Reiatsu. A fundamental basic in Kido is the more ya use th’ spells th’ less Reiatsu yer reserves have.  With that principle in mind th’ way to build endurance is to push th’ limit. This two step exercise dose that. Step one is t’ drain yer Reiatsu t’ it’s limits. “ Kenneth says as he motions for Marcus to take a step forward.  “According to yer file the highest level of chant less Hado ya have performed is Shakkahō. So what yer gonna do is use that over and over again on these special targets. They are composed partly of Sekkiseki which give ’em great durability t’ Kido.” Kenneth says as he points at the targets. 

Looking over the targets Marcus sees nothing special about them, but seeing that Kenneth probably knew what he was speaking of he chooses not to question.  “Nao if ya have no other questions well go over step two when ya get t’ it.” Kenneth says as he walks away. Marcus just shakes his head. How was this ’special training?’ was the thought that passed though his head as he lifted his hands toward the target.  “Hadō No. 31; Shakkahō!” Marcus says. A ball of red energy forms in the palm of Marcus’ hand and spirals there for just a second before it rockets toward the middle target. Fully expecting an explosion of fire Marcus quickly pulls his arms up in an X formation in front of his face. But as the ball of energy hits the target it simply dissipates causing the target to softly rock back and forth.  “What were ya expectin’ lad? I told ya they were partially composed of Sekkiseki. Noa get back t’ it.” Kenneth says as he sits a chair  close to the action so he can monitor Marcus as he works at it. With a flip of his thumb Kenneth opens Marcus’ file again and starts to read. Marcus shrugs his shoulders, this could be more interesting then he initially thought.  “Hadō No. 31; Shakkahō!” Marcus shouts as another fireball appears before his opened palm.

~Several Hours Later~      

Sweat pours from Marcus’ brow as he falls to one knee. His fingers fold to knuckles as he supports his weight. Breathing heavily he glances back toward Kenneth just to see what he is up too. Kenneth didn’t seem to notice or didn’t care. But Marcus had to keep his primary objective in mind. Keep an eye on this man. Kenneth closes the last file that Sakamoto told Marcus to bring with him. His expression didn’t change much. Marcus knew this was going to be tough as Kenneth was very hard to read. Popping his back as he stood Kenneth stretches with a yawn. Pulling his hands behind his back he walks over to Marcus.  “Well nao lad. Looks like yer ready fer phase two.” Kenneth says with a chuckle. Reaching out with his right hand Kenneth helps Marcus back to his feet.  “Alright lad, this is the hard part of step one. And the most dangerous. I’m about to teach you a unranked Bakudo.” Kenneth says as he bring his left hand up.  “So pay attention.” Kenneth adds as his body starts to give off a soft green energy.  “Bakudo Sai-Ippai.” Marcus teeth grits as he fills his whole body go stiff. Struggling he tries to move. But it is to no avail as Kenneth smiles while keeping his hand partially closed.  “Alright lad, yur turn. Lets see if ya can do it.” Kenneth says as he opens his hand. Marcus looks at him blankly for a moment, but then he pulls his hands up and tries. 

~Thirty Minutes Later~ 

 “Very good lad, ya got it. Nao comes th’ dangerous part. To keep the Kido in effect ya have to use yer hand or hands like yer doing now. Nao what I’m gonna do is start to release my Reiatsu slowly. What yur gonna attempt t’ do is keep me restrained by overpowering my output. Nao I have t’ be careful or I could shred yer soul.” Kenneth says with an air of caution.  “If ya dennea wannea go through it. I dennea blame ya lad.” Kenneth adds as he stares into Marcus’ soul. Marcus’ glance cuts away from Kenneth’s gaze as he ponders on the situation. If he backs out of this now it could ruin his chances of completing his assigned mission. With a serious look about his features he turns back to Kenneth.  “If Captain thinks I can handle this, then so do I.” Marcus says. A smile crosses Kenneth’s lips. The boy’s file was a hundred percent correct on his tenacity.  “I admire yer tenacity. Very well then. Shall we start?” Kenneth asks.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2009)

A few days pass in the world of the living. The humans continue on their daily lives, not knowing about the spiritual threat lurking over them every day. They continue to march forward in droves, Their endless work days the only thing that drive them. There is a man who watches over these drones, He watches over these souls and guards them. "That man is me." A shinigami wearing red sunglasses with slicked back hair stands atop a sky scraper in Karakura's business section.

"Twenty fifth seat Ashira Komehatsu!" He takes a proud stance. "The watched of the souls of the living! the ruler of Karakura's spiritual zone!" He drops down to one knee and looks at the roof under his feet. "I fight for the freedom of all souls!" With a quick motion he stands up one fist pointed to the ground, his right leg extended down at an angle. "I WILL NOT LOSE!" He charges forward and draws his blade, slashing a pole sticking of the roof. 

"Hahaha! That'll teach you to mess with me! the great Ashira!" He placed his hands on his hips and puffed out his chest. A proud man this shinigami, proud of his work. Glad he can stand above the city and help the souls of who reside in it. "Excuse me sir." A voice calls out from behind him. "Eh? What do you-" THWACK! He couldn't see the man who hit him, there was only a gleam of metal.

Soon, Soul society is invaded by more reports. The ninth and tenth divisions struggle to keep up with the missing shinigami reports. This event is becoming a growing problem that Kigai can no longer ignore. "Taicho, We still haven't gotten the reports in about the jewel from the twelfth and ninth divisions." Kigai sits with his hand covering his face. "I know Dokuro." He let's out a long sigh. "Call together the vice captains, you know what to talk about." 

He summoned a group of hells butterflies to him. "In form the captains, There is a mandatory meeting, Everyone must show up. There is no excuse for being late, If anyone is late by even a second i will consider it crimes against soul society. you have ten minutes." He let's the butterflies fly off and leads Dokuro out of the office. "Explain the threat to them. We can't hope to contain it any longer."

Within Ten minutes, The most powerful shinigami in soul society assemble at the first divisions meeting hall. The vice captains are still gathering together, it was harder to get them to show up then the captains. in this sensitive time being branded a traitor against soul society wouldn't be good for their own plans and ideals. Even worse would be the suspicions it would arouse. 

"Sir!" Kotetsu salutes. "We're all here!" The other 12 captains all lined up neatly. Nagi and Serp were there, surprising but even they wouldn't want to be suspected of treason at this time. "Good." Kigai sighed and took a seat on the Captain commanders chair. "As you should all know by now, We've had reports flood in about our shinigami representatives and our current town guardians vanishing." 

Everyone turned their heads to the Captain Commander. "Vanishing?" Akugi asked. "You can't expect us to believe they just disappeared without a trace." Isis comments. "It's not that hard to believe, considering the events of the past month." Desch answers. "Desch, I want you to share the information you uncovered about the jewel i sent you." He nodded and took a step out. 

"The jewel was actually high powered hollow bait. It crushes with minimal force and dissolves quickly in liquid." Kigai nodded. "Would you say that the location it was found in would be an ideal one?" Desch nodded. "Yes, If someone had enough of these, they could crush one in whatever they served, in this case punch. If just one person drank it it would summon quite a few hollow. But i suspect that because so many drank it, it lead to a crazed feeding frenzy."

Kigai nodded, "And Nagi, What can you tell me about it's make up?"  Nagi didn't say anything. "If you refuse to answer me-""There were trace elements of materials only found in the human world." Nagi interrupted. "That fits in with Desch's theory of it being banished or rogue shinigami." Kigai sighed. "I would like to know if the ninth or tenth divisions have discovered any evidence to show it was shinigami who abducted our men."

Dorako stepped forward. "We were able to recover trace amounts of spiritual energy from the scenes, Energy not related to the victims. This energy was indeed Shinigami in origin." He answered. "That confirms Desch's suspicions." Kigai slumped down. "I would like you all to inform your divisions, we are going to be sending a task force to the human world." 

"From the trace spiritual essence, i can say confidently it was not a high ranking shinigami, seated officer at best but i wouldn't place their power higher then that of maybe a tenth seat. That would be at best, At worst they would be foot soldiers, twenty fifth seat maybe." Kigai nodded at Dorako's words. "I will take this into consideration and i wish all of you too as well. Pick shinigami you feel could handle shinigami of twenty fifth seating rank."

He headed for the door. "Kigai-dono." Koutetsu commented before anyone left. "If these men are so weak, but the people who made the barrier so strong. Then why would we send only those of twenty fifth seat power?" Kigai smiled. "The boss's of the rogue shinigami wouldn't bother stopping their underlings from getting caught. The worst they would do is cut off connections with their pawns." 

He turned to the group. "So, If we can manage to catch the pawns we should be able to turn them over to the ninth and tenth divisions and possibly second in order to get information about the group out of them. If they know anything about the barriers then we are one step closer to getting the culprits who committed this crime. I think it's a worth while lead to look into."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 16, 2009)

Fumiko swung her zanpaktou with fury while swinging her body in a graceful style. She tired not to waste any movement as she trained with her zapaktou right outside of the inner walls of soul society. Fumiko gave one last thrust forward with her sword before wiping the sweat off her face and sheating her sword.

"Alright.....now it's time to polish my kido skill-" She was caught off by the arrival of a hell butterfly which landed on her shoulder. Fumiko slowly nodded her head in understandment of the message the hell butterfly gave as it flew off. "A vice captains meeting. Must be something pretty serious to call one all of a sudden." Fumiko jumped onto the railing, but before taking off she decided to take a quick glimps of the endless skys.

"Blue sky, blue sky. Looking at you, wishing the day by" Fumiko recited before making her way to the VC meeting. This time she couldn't be late to the meetings as she usually was. If they were late this time it would automatically be counted as crimes against soul society much to Fumiko's dismay. "That's kind of a steep rule if I had to say so myself" Fumiko began to conversate to herself. "This must have to do with the recent problems that's been going in in the world of the living. Well I'll no for sure when I get there."

She leaped from roof top to roof time as she made her way to first division where the meetings were usually held. She came just as the captains were beginning to have their meeting and set off for the VC's meeting room hoping it wouldn't be that long of a meeting.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2009)

While the captains met, The vice Captains too were called to talk with each other. Dokuro would head the meeting as the vice captain of the first division. So far he was waiting on just one last person to show up, Vice captain of the third Division Fumiko Ikeda, The women obsessed with his captain. "Sorry i'm late!" Fumiko busted in. "I won't accept this again." Dokuro handed her a citation for being late, Fumiko sighed and took her seat.

"I would like to begin this meeting by stating the obvious. We should all know by now what is going on. Currently the captains are being suspected of the festival's events. However, the ninth and Tenth division captains have discovered evidence of foul play from shinigami in the real world. Not only that but-" Alex yawned. "Who cares? what your saying is there's some dudes in the real world who are trying to kill people right? Why's this call for a meeting of captains and vice captains?" 

"You are out of line Alex." Setsuuka spoke up. "Oh shut up Setsuuka." Tabris spouts out. "Oi! i don't  need you standin up for me!" Alex shouts at him. "Obviously you can't do it yourself." Tabris smirked. "Can we stop arguing for a moment?" Kumiko smiled. "I DEMAND ORDER!" Dokuro shouts. "Who the fuck cares what you demand?" Alex and Tabris shout. "Ohohoho.... you're stepping in on my territory buddy..." 

Alex grins at Tabris. "What are you going to do about it? hmm?" Tabris tilts his head. "I swear i've seen more mature men in kindergarten." Setsuuka slams both men's heads into the table. "Setsuuka, while i appreciate your help it's against the rules to-" THACK! Alex smacks Dokuro with a chair. "You bitch...." He turns to Setsuuka, his forehead dripping blood.

While this event was going on, most of the more neutral Vice captains simply sat back and watched. "Did you forget about me kicking your ass before?" Dokuro stood up and drew his blade. "If it weren't for my captain being there i woulda killed you." Alex's eye twitched. "Why does this always seem to happen." Fukimo sighed. "Please stop fighting." Kumiko smiled. 

"I'll stop when this assholes dead!" Alex draws his blade. "Fine by me." Dokuro did the same. "Are you all forgetting the meeting." Setsuuka wraps her arms around both mens necks and squeezes. "Alright! now it's a meeting!" Morgana jumps up and grins. "Great, We awoke the sleeping whore."  Tabris spurts out, THWACK! Morgana knocks him across the room. 

"I always do enjoy these meetings." Tatsuya chuckles. "What did you say brat!?" Alex shouts from Setsuuka's chest. "Silence, i wont'-" WHACK! Alex headbutt's her to get her to let go of him. "No! Screw this! I'm leaving!" He breaks away and storms out of the door. "do whatever the hell you want." SLAM! "Well... that was productive." Selena comments.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 17, 2009)

Kyle grunted, "Where Vice-Captains and majority of us fight among are selves over pointless, meaningless things. Anyway can we go back to the main topic after that little out-brake I doubt this meeting isn't important in some manner."He leaned aginste the wall silently swaying his Zankaputo left and right repeatdly finding this hole situation and meeting pointless for the mounment in time. After all he knew all about the barrier having to watch Deches work almost continously to come to a conclusion.

If such fighting continued he felt like perposly freezing everyone's feet in place just to prevent further confronation, he hated some of the Vice-Captains but would never fight them they where on the same side. Right?

-With Marco-

Marco stayed silent in the meeting, just having a general idea what was going on but didn't pay too much attention not being perticularly interested. It didn't bother him too much since it didn't and most likly will not affect him, for the mounment. True he did do abit of rule braking recently but not for a good reason.... at least not at first.

Snowy silently scanning the room with the other Captains, she wasn't surprised Marco was slightly late but it did surprise her that he came earlier than he normally would for such a meeting. Maybe he was expecting something interesting or was hiding his true curoisity for the barrier subject.

-With Lexis-

Lexis continued to train her Kido, she disliked the way of Zankaputo so prefered to use Kido overall, the world of kido and such things made more sense to her and allowed her to understand more how Death Stone really worked on draining and asorbing spirit pressure.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2009)

"Maybe for those of us still here, you'd care to repeat the point you're trying to make, Suisei."

Selena, despite the ever uninterested look on her face, had the barriers whirling about in her head, what had happened, what they had meant. She wondered for a moment, if it tied back to her Captain. But no, this didn't feel like him.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 17, 2009)

Fumiko just sighed and leaned back in her chair waiting for some kind of order to be restored so the meeting could continue. This kind of arguement wasn't to surprising and happend very often believe it or not. It usually began the normal way with Dokuro leading the meeting and herself arriving late before the meeting could actually begin. Then as Dokuro would begin to speak and then Alex would interrurpt with some smart ass comment with Setsuuka trying to put him check only for Tabris to jump in.

This would inturn lead to all the drama that had just traspired a few mintues ago only that it never ending like this. Fumiko sat waiting in her chair as her zanpaktou dangled from the lazely tied knot she had constructed. "I'd wish we'd start soon......I'm interested in this so important matter than has my captain uneasy" Fumiko said aloud not speaking to anyone in particular. 

During these meetings she usually stayed quiet and only spoke when she felt it was needed. She had a small feeling that alot of the VC's didn't have much respect for her or didn't like her, because of her rather laid back attitude not that she cared much. With a loud thud Fumiko chair hit the floor and she stood up staring around the room.

"So is Dokura comming back or what? Because if we're through here I wouldn't mind leaving" she said with a yawn.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2009)

"Maybe for those of us still here, you'd care to repeat the point you're trying to make, Suisei." Dokuro nodded and cleared his throat. "Right, As i was saying. Currently the captains are being suspected of the festival's events. However, the ninth and Tenth division captains have discovered evidence of foul play from shinigami in the real world." He started over. "But, it seems likely that there may still have been help on the inside." He looked around the room. 

"My captain, The Captain commander.. Wanted this meeting to be about the same thing the captains are speaking about. That is, That currently a rogue group of shinigami are working to kidnap and detain our men in the human world. This is causing hollows to run rampant and souls to convert to hollows at a quicker rate. My concern is obviously in the human world but in ours too." He looked around the room once more, watching peoples reactions.

"I believe we need to monitor our captains, Look for anything suspicious. If one of them is apart of this ordeal then we need to know who and for how long.. We can't allow disorder in soul society!" Outside, Alex listened through the door. "Pfff, Koutetsu would never betray soul society." He stuck his hands in his pockets and walked off. "But i sure as hell don't trust the other divisions."


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2009)

In the captains meeting Serp commented. "The idea to capture and extract information from the pawns is all good and well, but if they are so expendable to their boss, why would he not kill them to rid any chance he had of being caught."


Nagi also commented, "The barrier was set up by those of 10th seat level at best, you are greatly overlooking something. In what organisation does the strongest biggest badass friend do the foot work, for all we know there could be someone even Vice captain level working with them, just not on the actual formation of the barrier. The stronger person could not have needed to do anything hence not leaving behing a visible or traceable energy signature. Perhaps maybe one of of our Vice captains should go to lead the task force as well as provide vital back up for the others?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2009)

In the captains meeting Serp commented. "The idea to capture and extract information from the pawns is all good and well, but if they are so expendable to their boss, why would he not kill them to rid any chance he had of being caught." Kigai turned back. "There are not a great many banished and rogue shinigami, killing their underlings would only result in a drop in numbers. We can tell from their actions they need all the men they can get. Decreasing their own numbers wouldn't be a smart move for any leader."


Nagi also commented, "The barrier was set up by those of 10th seat level at best, you are greatly overlooking something. In what organisation does the strongest biggest badass friend do the foot work, for all we know there could be someone even Vice captain level working with them, just not on the actual formation of the barrier. The stronger person could not have needed to do anything hence not leaving behing a visible or traceable energy signature. Perhaps maybe one of of our Vice captains should go to lead the task force as well as provide vital back up for the others?"

Kigai shook his head. "No, the power of the barrier was too great for a tenth seat. If it took four captains to bring it down how would a tenth seat set it up? We have no record of any one below that of a Vice captain with this kind of power. While i would agree, it's rare for the leader to do the foot work, Sometimes it's necessary to have the job done right. Remember, If you want something done right do it yourself. But there is another question, Even if it was a tenth seat or a vice captain." He sighed. 

"Then there would still be a visible energy signature. Or some residual spirit energy from the actually summoning of the barrier. SOMETHING would need to be left behind no matter what. Currently... I'm tracking my own lead in explaining this problem..." He then turned his back on the captains. "Do what you want with your divisions. Pick who you want to go, I will trust your judgment Nagi."


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2009)

Serp nodded at Kigai's comment. "Decreasing their members is not a wise move indeed, but allowing them to be captured by us, and potentially not returning to them, therefore having decreased numbers either way, is neither as so wise. A real leader would cut the loses and kill the lost members before we can extract."

Nagi then spoke up. "As I have looked over the barrier, I can see it could have been built in a net sort of way, focal points being linked. Strength is not a vital point when you have time on your hands, even great structures like the pryamids of egypy could be built by one lowly slave, if he had enough time, and it would take juggernaut's to tear it down.
And think about it even if it was done by one man, if he is so great with kido to build such a structure, surely masking his reiatsu and residuals would be no major feat."

Serp then commented again. "If we listen to Nagi's words, and it could be possible that sending in people blind of what we know about the enemies could prove fatal, why don't we specialise 2 separate task forces, one for information gathering and such and one for apprehending the culprits if we reach that far, as each shinigami has their own skills and this case requires such different skills."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2009)

Serp then commented again. "If we listen to Nagi's words, and it could be possible that sending in people blind of what we know about the enemies could prove fatal, why don't we specialise 2 separate task forces, one for information gathering and such and one for apprehending the culprits if we reach that far, as each shinigami has their own skills and this case requires such different skills."

"We've already gotten our information task force underway." Kigai answered. "Then ninth division has been investigating this entire time. We are not in need of an information force, What we need right now is a task force to capture the culprits, We won't send them in blind. This is why i have recommended you pick the person, You are to inform them of everything. Added onto that the Ninth division will gladly share any information they find with the task force to capture the shinigami responsible."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2009)

~With Marcus and Kenneth~

A few days had passed and Marcus was being put through the preverbal ringer. And today was no different, He had stripped himself down to just his hakama. Sweat poured profusely from his body and face. His teeth gritted and threatened to throw sparks as he clenched both hands tightly. An amused smile sat on Kenneth?s features as he slowly raised his Reiatsu level.  ?Come on lad, yer endurance is getting? thar ya just have to do it nao.? Kenneth encourage. Marcus just looks at the captain like he was a mad man. Doing this was nuts, no wonder no one else has attempted this in a long, long time. Marcus grunts as his legs begin to get wobbly. Kenneth notices and speaks up again.  ?Come on boy, ya getting weak in yer knees. Shape up!? Is what Kenneth says as he allows his Reiatsu  flow out a little more. Marcus grunts as he hits a knee.  ?I?d shape up if you didn?t continue to knock me down!? Marcus says with emphasis. Kenneth just chuckles at the remark as the doors to his training area open.

Kenneth cuts his eyes to the doorway as a Hell Butterfly flutters in. Not thinking Kenneth pulls his left hand up which instantly breaks Marcus?  hold. The resulting backlash pressure wave throws Marcus head over heels into the wall directly behind him. Colliding with it upside down his body sinks a good five inches into the wall stickign him there. Sweat forms on the side of Kenneth?s head as he looks at his young apprentice.  ?Sorry bout that lad, but this is kinda important?.Haruka, lass could ya help Marcus down.? Kenneth ask as he turns back to the Butterfly. This seems serious a captain?s meeting was being called. A stern look crosses Kenneth features as the Butterfly flutters off. Turning back to the two he says  ?Sorry Marcus, I gotta go. Captain?s meeting. Ya can take five.? Kenneth says in an apologetic tone. As he turns and walks away sweat pours down Haruka?s face as here eyes widen. He didn?t even offer to help she thinks as she tugs on Marcus? arm. ?Man, your stuck good!? she grunts as she pulls with all her strength. 

~Sometime Later at the Captain?s Meeting~ 

Kenneth stood in line with the rest of the Captains as the meeting started. He listened intently as the material was brought forth and presented. "As you should all know by now, We've had reports flood in about our shinigami representatives and our current town guardians vanishing."  The Captain Commander states. "Vanishing? You can't expect us to believe they just disappeared without a trace."  Akugi asserted as they turned to look at the Captain Commander. "It's not that hard to believe, considering the events of the past month." Dechs replies. Kenneth kept quite as the Captains talked "Desch, I want you to share the information you uncovered about the jewel i sent you.? The Captain Commander states. Dechs quickly agrees as he gives his analysis "The jewel was actually high powered hollow bait. It crushes with minimal force and dissolves quickly in liquid." He answered.  "Would you say that the location it was found in would be an ideal one?" was the next question asked and Dechs nodded his head.  "Yes, If someone had enough of these, they could crush one in whatever they served, in this case punch. If just one person drank it it would summon quite a few hollow. But i suspect that because so many drank it, it lead to a crazed feeding frenzy." Was added. 

More deliberating happens as Kenneth just takes it all in. It started to make sense. The jewel could have been in the Mortal Realm, but the complicated Barrier was another story and it?s implications could shake the Soul Society to it?s core. "The idea to capture and extract information from the pawns is all good and well, but if they are so expendable to their boss, why would he not kill them to rid any chance he had of being caught." Serp throws in. "There are not a great many banished and rogue shinigami, killing their underlings would only result in a drop in numbers. We can tell from their actions they need all the men they can get. Decreasing their own numbers wouldn't be a smart move for any leader." He adds after getting kigai?s attention.  "The barrier was set up by those of 10th seat level at best, you are greatly overlooking something. In what organisation does the strongest biggest badass friend do the foot work, for all we know there could be someone even Vice captain level working with them, just not on the actual formation of the barrier. The stronger person could not have needed to do anything hence not leaving behing a visible or traceable energy signature. Perhaps maybe one of of our Vice captains should go to lead the task force as well as provide vital back up for the others?" Nagi adds to the conversation. 

"No, the power of the barrier was too great for a tenth seat. If it took four captains to bring it down how would a tenth seat set it up? We have no record of any one below that of a Vice captain with this kind of power. While i would agree, it's rare for the leader to do the foot work, Sometimes it's necessary to have the job done right. Remember, If you want something done right do it yourself. But there is another question, Even if it was a tenth seat or a vice captain." Kiagi replied with a sigh. "Then there would still be a visible energy signature. Or some residual spirit energy from the actually summoning of the barrier. SOMETHING would need to be left behind no matter what. Currently... I'm tracking my own lead in explaining this problem..." He then turned his back on the captains. "Do what you want with your divisions. Pick who you want to go, I will trust your judgment Nagi." The Captain Commander says.

Kenneth steps forward.  ?If I may interject mahself fer a moment of yer time Captain Commander. I have t? tell ya. This Barrier problem may be a bit more complicated. From studyin? fragments o?  this blasted thing I can say when and how they were created is all a matter of time. Th? more time put into th? plan th? less amount of people it takes t? accomplish it. Say fer example it was planned th? day before. Well in that case it would take th? entirety of th? Kido Corps seated officers Captain and Vice Captain t? pull it off and still yer looking at an overly complicated job that would be hard t? conceal. But if oh lets say a month of prep is given. Through a Kido web matrix ah single person could pull this off. This is the most likely case. But it would take someone with at least ah Bakudo mastery o? at least level 90. That means at least a fifth seat or lower in mah Division or a tenth seat or lower in th? Kido Corps.? Kenneth says as he adjust his weight.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2009)

Kenneth steps forward.  ?If I may interject mahself fer a moment of yer time Captain Commander. I have t? tell ya. This Barrier problem may be a bit more complicated. From studyin? fragments o?  this blasted thing I can say when and how they were created is all a matter of time. Th? more time put into th? plan th? less amount of people it takes t? accomplish it. Say fer example it was planned th? day before. Well in that case it would take th? entirety of th? Kido Corps seated officers Captain and Vice Captain t? pull it off and still yer looking at an overly complicated job that would be hard t? conceal. But if oh lets say a month of prep is given. Through a Kido web matrix ah single person could pull this off. This is the most likely case. But it would take someone with at least ah Bakudo mastery o? at least level 90. That means at least a fifth seat or lower in mah Division or a tenth seat or lower in th? Kido Corps.? Kenneth says as he adjust his weight.

Kigai sighed, "I have realized this already.. But i have also realized that there exists a few men in the human world with the ability to create this type of barrier." He thought about Kento for a moment. "Kento." Rasta let out. "Yes, Kento is my main suspect in this. I believe he has the power to tie together the rogue and banished shinigami as well as the power to create a barrier of this magnitude."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2009)

~Sometime Earlier in the Thirteenth Division’s Training Grounds~

Grunts can be heard echoing from the training ground as Tatsuya blocks a seated officer’s Zanpaktou with the bottom of his Waraji. With a twisting motion he drops to his shoulders and throws himself into a spin disarming the man. As the seated officer stumbles forward from Tatsuya’s momentum he is caught in the chin and chest and sent stumbling back. Two more seated officers rush Tatsuya as he spins back up to his knees. But that was a mistake as he kicks back as he stands catching the Shinigami on the left in the stomach. Doing a kick spin Tatsuya brings himself over and catches the Shinigami in the head knocking him to the ground. Landing on his feet Tatsuya performs a sweep that the last man jumps. As Tatsuya pulls himself back up the Shingami slices in. Jiving to the left Tatsuya dodges. Then rolling backwards he dodges a horizontal slash. Dancing around on his hands and feet Tatsuya proves to be a hard target to hit as he rears back and places the bottom of his waraji on the man’s chin. The man’s vision dulls as he crumples like an accordion. As Tatsuya stands a Hell Butterfly flutters around him and lands on his nose.  “A meeting of the Vice Captains…..how dull.” he remarks as he folds his arms behind his head.  “Sorry boys I can’t play anymore.” he says with a disappointed tone as the Hell Butterfly fluttered away. Turning he walks toward the meeting place vanishing in a shunpo. The seated officers only rub their heads as they help each other to their feet. 

~Some Time Later at the Vice Captain Meeting~

Tatsuya yawn as he tapped his fingers on the table. No one seemed to notice though as they too were waiting for the meeting to start. Ikeda, Third Division VC, was the hold up. She pops in a moment later with an apology. "I won't accept this again." Dokuro said as he handed her a citation. The lady only sighed as she took her seat. When Dokuro started to speak Tatsuya pulled himself around and started to listen, he knew in a few words if this meeting would warrant his full attention or not . But like always Dokuro didn’t even get through with his first sentence when Alex interrupts him by yawning "Who cares? what your saying is there's some dudes in the real world who are trying to kill people right? Why's this call for a meeting of captains and vice captains?" when Setsuuka yells "You are out of line Alex." Tatsuya knows it’s going to be one of those meetings and as he props up on the table he tunes the whole thing out as these children picked at one another. It wasn’t until Setsuuka slams Alex and Tabris’ head to the table that he snaps too. Folding his arms over his chest he sits back and watches as these three fight. This was better then the wrestling in the human world. Tatsuya thinks as he watches a chair be used on Dokuro.

Soon it is more then Tatsuya can take as he chuckles with "I always do enjoy these meetings." toward these knuckle heads. Alex takes offense as he shouts in a muffled voice from Setsuuka’s chest "What did you say brat!?" Tatsuya loathed being called a brat so he brings his left hand to his face. Pulling down under his left eye Tatsuya sticks his tongue as he flips Alex off with his right hand. As Alex pulls himself free Tatsuya ’bah’ and turns to the side as he props his elbow up on the table. "No! Screw this! I'm leaving!" He breaks away and storms out of the door. "do whatever the hell you want." SLAM! "Well... that was productive." Selena comments.  “Bah.” Tatsuya adds as a vexed look crosses his face. 

"Maybe for those of us still here, you'd care to repeat the point you're trying to make, Suisei." Dokuro nodded and cleared his throat. "Right, As I was saying. Currently the captains are being suspected of the festival's events. However, the ninth and Tenth division captains have discovered evidence of foul play from shinigami in the real world." He started over. "But, it seems likely that there may still have been help on the inside." He looked around the room.

"My captain, The Captain commander.. Wanted this meeting to be about the same thing the captains are speaking about. That is, That currently a rogue group of shinigami are working to kidnap and detain our men in the human world. This is causing hollows to run rampant and souls to convert to hollows at a quicker rate. My concern is obviously in the human world but in ours too." He looked around the room once more, watching peoples reactions.

"I believe we need to monitor our captains, Look for anything suspicious. If one of them is apart of this ordeal then we need to know who and for how long.. We can't allow disorder in soul society!" Outside, Alex listened through the door. "Pfff, Koutetsu would never betray soul society." He stuck his hands in his pockets and walked off. "But i sure as hell don't trust the other divisions."  

Tatsuya was bored now and as he drew circles on the table with his fingers  he lazily interjects his opinion.   “Face it, we know that only a handful of Captains fit the bill if there is a traitor. The Captain Commander, the former Captain Commander, Fifth Division Captain, Captain of the Kido Corps and the Second Division Captain. The rest of our captains would be hard pressed to accomplish this with out help.” 

~Meanwhile Back at the Fifth Division~

Marcus sat in his new room wrapped in bandages as he scribbled on some paper. Spending the last couple days with Kenneth and the Fifth Marcus had noticed some trends that might be considered off. He looked up from time to time as he wrote. He couldn’t let anyone see him doing this or his mission would be jeopardized. But Sakamoto’s orders were orders. Kenneth had been strangely instructing his higher seated officers to construct barriers similar to the ones used in the mortal realm. Marcus didn’t know the reason for this as he was preoccupied with Kenneth’s damned endurance training but his eyes could still work. Rolling the scroll up he stamps it with the Onmitsukidō’s brand he seals it and drops it into a tube case. With a whistle he stands and walks to his window. The whistle was a signal to the  Onmitsukidō.  A moment later a shadowed figure drops down and the cylinder is gone. Wiping the sweat from his brow Marcus reached out with his Reiatsu, no one was around that might have saw, this was a good thing.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 17, 2009)

Fumiko sat down as the meeting finally began to get underway. She sat both her elbows on the table and cuffed her face with her hands as she gave the VC of the first division her full attention. Dokuro cleared his throat as he began to pick up from where he left off.

"Right, As I was saying. Currently the captains are being suspected of the festival's events. However, the ninth and Tenth division captains have discovered evidence of foul play from shinigami in the real world." He started over. "But, it seems likely that there may still have been help on the inside." He looked around the room.

"My captain, The Captain commander.. Wanted this meeting to be about the same thing the captains are speaking about. That is, That currently a rogue group of shinigami are working to kidnap and detain our men in the human world. This is causing hollows to run rampant and souls to convert to hollows at a quicker rate. My concern is obviously in the human world but in ours too." He looked around the room once more, watching peoples reactions.

"I believe we need to monitor our captains, Look for anything suspicious. If one of them is apart of this ordeal then we need to know who and for how long.. We can't allow disorder in soul society!" Outside, Alex listened through the door. "Pfff, Koutetsu would never betray soul society." He stuck his hands in his pockets and walked off. 

Next Tatsuya spoke up   “Face it, we know that only a handful of Captains fit the bill if there is a traitor. The Captain Commander, the former Captain Commander, Fifth Division Captain, Captain of the Kido Corps and the Second Division Captain. The rest of our captains would be hard pressed to accomplish this with out help.”

After Tatsuya finished Fumiko then spoke up "I think it's obvious that the kido corps should come under suspicion as besides possibly the current captain commander and my captain. they would be the only ones with the knowledge to make such a barrier" Fumiko spoke. "Though I know for certain that my captain would never betray soul society since he's been here since it's founding."

Fumiko looked around the meeting room as all the VC's took in this information. Fumiko could be right and she could be wrong, but she like her fellow division VC's could only speculate. "Though with that being said I believe some of us vice captains should be under the radar most notably Selena."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 18, 2009)

"Not excatly, Marco Kura has access to long forgotten Kido. Therefore, if he has access to that kind of information any other captain can easily get that information providing they understand the old lanuages. Plus, if anyones been acting surpusiously it would be Captain Kura since he's been randomt fighting hollow, putting shinigami in a barrier prison... must I continue?"Kyle asked

-Captains Meeting-

"Kento? You seriously think they would have anything to do with this. I personally prefer that it's them rafer than one of us but still... What would they want with hollow or preventing us from reach them?"Marco said gripping the hilt of his Zankaputo. He pulled it out and threw it into the middle of the room. "I dont believe in violance and the fact your all jumping to conclusions is starting to get on my nerves. Clearly without a large ammount of soild evidance that cant be questioned... Plus do you mind if I state something... it's personal but believe everyone needs to know before you all jump to the conclusion that I'm causing all this?"Marco asked seeming slightly annoyed and pissed off by them all jumping to conclusions and their seemed very little soild evidance.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 18, 2009)

Next Tatsuya spoke up  ?Face it, we know that only a handful of Captains fit the bill if there is a traitor. The Captain Commander, the former Captain Commander, Fifth Division Captain, Captain of the Kido Corps and the Second Division Captain. The rest of our captains would be hard pressed to accomplish this with out help.?

After Tatsuya finished Fumiko then spoke up "I think it's obvious that the kido corps should come under suspicion as besides possibly the current captain commander and my captain. they would be the only ones with the knowledge to make such a barrier" Fumiko spoke. "Though I know for certain that my captain would never betray soul society since he's been here since it's founding."

Fumiko looked around the meeting room as all the VC's took in this information. Fumiko could be right and she could be wrong, but she like her fellow division VC's could only speculate. "Though with that being said I believe some of us vice captains should be under the radar most notably Selena."

"Not excatly, Marco Kura has access to long forgotten Kido. Therefore, if he has access to that kind of information any other captain can easily get that information providing they understand the old lanuages. Plus, if anyones been acting surpusiously it would be Captain Kura since he's been randomt fighting hollow, putting shinigami in a barrier prison... must I continue?"Kyle asked

Dokuro had taken his seat and took in everyone's words. "I refuse to accept that Commander Kigai would be able to do such a thing. He is a man of peace, not war and brutality against humans. I don't want any more talk about him being a traitor. Even if it's just speculation it's not good for the order of soul society if the Captain commander is suspected of being a traitor. Furthermore, I would like you to explain Fumiko why you feel Selena should fall under the radar the most."he took a breath "As for Kura.. I believe it's possible.. He's been acting pretty aggressively lately." 



 -Captains Meeting-

 "Kento? You seriously think they would have anything to do with this. I personally prefer that it's them rafer than one of us but still... What would they want with hollow or preventing us from reach them?"Marco said gripping the hilt of his Zankaputo. He pulled it out and threw it into the middle of the room. "I dont believe in violance and the fact your all jumping to conclusions is starting to get on my nerves. Clearly without a large ammount of soild evidance that cant be questioned... Plus do you mind if I state something... it's personal but believe everyone needs to know before you all jump to the conclusion that I'm causing all this?"Marco asked seeming slightly annoyed and pissed off by them all jumping to conclusions and their seemed very little soild evidance.

"Kento was banished from Soul society when i was still captain of the third division. He has both the knowledge and technology to pull off this kind of barrier. What Kento thinks if i have no idea, I don't understand that man and i never have, He's too hard to read." Kigai sighed. "We have enough evidence to get to a conclusion, the problem is we will be unable to obtain solid evidence unless we act quickly. If we let these rogue shinigami do as they please we will only lose more men and the chance to get more information on the events of the festival..." He turned back to him. "But if you have something you wish to add that you think can turn the eyes of the ninth division to some other culprit then feel free to speak."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 18, 2009)

"I refuse to accept that Commander Kigai would be able to do such a thing. He is a man of peace, not war and brutality against humans. I don't want any more talk about him being a traitor. Even if it's just speculation it's not good for the order of soul society if the Captain commander is suspected of being a traitor. Furthermore, I would like you to explain Fumiko why you feel Selena should fall under the radar the most."he took a breath "As for Kura.. I believe it's possible.. He's been acting pretty aggressively lately."

_"Captain Kura....he seems to nice of a person to pull something like this off" _Fumiko thought in the back of her mind. She shook the thought out of her head for the moment and began to explain her point of view about Selena.

"Dokura for the most part I'll be kind of frank. Us VC's aren't the best of friends, but we have a pretty good knowledge of our basic abilities." Fumiko said as she glanced across the room before she began speaking again. "Of us VC's there are only four of us with a great knowledge of kido and the skill to effectively use kido from my general observations." Fumiko held up her hand as she began to count off the names her fingers.

"Vice captain's Tabris of the Tenth Division, Edipus of Fifth Division, Selena of Sixth Division, and myself." Fumiko silenced herself again for a moment in order for the others to keep up with her before speaking again. "Now we pretty much know Edipus stand on kido so he's ruled out. I'm also ruled out, because....hell I know *I* didn't do it. Also while Tabris is more than likely the most skilled of us in here when it comes to kido there's no possible way he would have that kind of knowledge on a bakudo spell that powerful with the books he's limited with."

With the mentioning of each vice captain Fumiko dropped the numbers of fingers she held up still it came down to one. "With the others eliminated the last person is Selena. Not only is she basically a kido master in her own right she was also a member of the kido corps. She could easily gain axcess to the more secret parts of the corps and gain knowledge on kido spells we could have never heared of." Fumiko sat down as she finished giving her reasons on why Selena would best fit the choice. "I'm not saying she did it infact it could be the other's I've named, but she fits the bill more not to mention the fact she looks so damn creepy" Fumiko stated mumbling the last part.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2009)

With Alex-

"Vice Captain, Are you alright?" A man in red armor with long grey hair stands behind Alex. "Ah? Ikusa... Yeah, i'm fine." Alex continued to walk. "Are you sure? You appear angered." Issen followed behind him. "They're talking like Captain Koutetsu has somethin to do with that barrier." He grumbles. "How the hell am i supposed to accept that!?" He clenches his fist and punches a hole into a wall. 

"It was the captain who picked you for the academy correct?" Issen asked. "Yeah... Captain found me in the streets, covered in blood from battle.. he picked me up off my feet, gave me a real purpose and the power to accomplish my dream... saying he'd betray us... I can't accept it.. I refuse to believe it!" 

"Then, Why don't we prove Captain's innocence, Keep all skeptics off him from now on." Alex's eyes shot open as if an idea hit him. "That's not such a bad plan there Issen..." He grinned and slapped the third seat of his division on the back. "I knew i kept you around for somethin!" he chuckled before rushing off. "COME ON! WE GOT WORK TO DO!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 19, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> -Captains Meeting-
> 
> "Kento? You seriously think they would have anything to do with this. I personally prefer that it's them rafer than one of us but still... What would they want with hollow or preventing us from reach them?"Marco said gripping the hilt of his Zankaputo. He pulled it out and threw it into the middle of the room. "I dont believe in violance and the fact your all jumping to conclusions is starting to get on my nerves. Clearly without a large ammount of soild evidance that cant be questioned... Plus do you mind if I state something... it's personal but believe everyone needs to know before you all jump to the conclusion that I'm causing all this?"Marco asked seeming slightly annoyed and pissed off by them all jumping to conclusions and their seemed very little soild evidance.
> 
> "Kento was banished from Soul society when i was still captain of the third division. He has both the knowledge and technology to pull off this kind of barrier. What Kento thinks if i have no idea, I don't understand that man and i never have, He's too hard to read." Kigai sighed. "We have enough evidence to get to a conclusion, the problem is we will be unable to obtain solid evidence unless we act quickly. If we let these rogue shinigami do as they please we will only lose more men and the chance to get more information on the events of the festival..." He turned back to him. "But if you have something you wish to add that you think can turn the eyes of the ninth division to some other culprit then feel free to speak."



"I guess your right on the fact moving quick would be a good option but seriously. You would have to do it under cover or just send a small group of shinigami lead by a Captain or Vice-Captain you trust. I doubt thats me. It has hvery little to do with this hole topic just rafer clarify why I would temporily inprison Lexis if anyone has acctully been informed yet, before you all decide I had no reason to."He paused for a moment before continueing, likly considering if this would be the time of place to mention it.

"To put this in the bluntly, she my daughter. Basically, imprisoning her inside a barrier I believed to be the only way to keep her in one place since she seems to have a tendancy to follow me. Plus, I'm concerned about her research. Trying to change the density and propertys of Death stone is hard enough as it is plus we dont understand the full prop's. of it. Anyway I just wanted to justify my actions recently."Marco stated before returning back onto topic.

"As I said if you want the best chances of getting soild evidance from Kento, it would be a small team of expectionally skilled Shinigami likly, possibly more than one team to ensure the greatest chances of success. I could attempt to search the Archives for any information on the barrier or anything else you might want to know. Until then, I wont support any major action aginste anyone exiled or not."Marco surguested before going silent he looked at Snowy and added, "Oh and Snowy's part of my Zankaputo's soul. You probly all knew that anyway but just telling you incase you didn't."He stroked snowy slightly before looking at his Zankaputo in the centre of the room.

-Kyle-

"Well my view stands, out of all the captains Kura's been acting the strangest recently and yes he has been quite agreesive - randomly fighting hollow inside Soul Society isn't something a Captain does frequently and then go to release his Shikai in full form without needing too..."Kyle streched out and finished off, "I would personally keep an eye on all Captains with access to Kido that could protentially be that powerful or have that kind of access. Same for us Vice-Cap's. In conclusion, Marco Kura is the one who I believe to be causing this at the mounment. Just because he seems to act all nice and supportive doesn't mean he really is that kind of person."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2009)

> "I guess your right on the fact moving quick would be a good option but seriously. You would have to do it under cover or just send a small group of shinigami lead by a Captain or Vice-Captain you trust. I doubt thats me. It has hvery little to do with this hole topic just rafer clarify why I would temporily inprison Lexis if anyone has acctully been informed yet, before you all decide I had no reason to."He paused for a moment before continueing, likly considering if this would be the time of place to mention it.
> 
> "To put this in the bluntly, she my daughter. Basically, imprisoning her inside a barrier I believed to be the only way to keep her in one place since she seems to have a tendancy to follow me. Plus, I'm concerned about her research. Trying to change the density and propertys of Death stone is hard enough as it is plus we dont understand the full prop's. of it. Anyway I just wanted to justify my actions recently."Marco stated before returning back onto topic.
> 
> "As I said if you want the best chances of getting soild evidance from Kento, it would be a small team of expectionally skilled Shinigami likly, possibly more than one team to ensure the greatest chances of success. I could attempt to search the Archives for any information on the barrier or anything else you might want to know. Until then, I wont support any major action aginste anyone exiled or not."Marco surguested before going silent he looked at Snowy and added, "Oh and Snowy's part of my Zankaputo's soul. You probly all knew that anyway but just telling you incase you didn't."He stroked snowy slightly before looking at his Zankaputo in the centre of the room.



"In most cases i would take your views into consideration, but we just don't have time. Kento isn't the type to act rashly, but i'm not fully sure he's acting with this group 100%. I can't be sure until i find out more information, but to do that i need members from this group caught and i need them caught now. Rash action doesn't usually solve anything, this is why im suggesting we gather groups of our own shinigami to act with the 9th divisions hunter squad. If we combine these forces we should be able to take down the pawns and if Serp and Nagi would be so kind they could team with the ninth and tenth divisions in order to extract the information we need out of them."

He sighed and rubbed his head. "The archives wouldn't have information on this barrier, It's something special.. Possibly a combination? I don't know for sure, our resident expert didn't seem to get enough information, he studied the residue but we still have no idea how complex this thing was... And after seeing it, i can tell you unless Rastarious has any input on the subject, i've never seen it."

-Vice Captains

"Well my view stands, out of all the captains Kura's been acting the strangest recently and yes he has been quite aggressive - randomly fighting hollow inside Soul Society isn't something a Captain does frequently and then go to release his Shikai in full form without needing too..."Kyle stretched out and finished off, "I would personally keep an eye on all Captains with access to Kido that could potentially be that powerful or have that kind of access. Same for us Vice-Cap's. In conclusion, Marco Kura is the one who I believe to be causing this at the monument. Just because he seems to act all nice and supportive doesn't mean he really is that kind of person."


Dokuro Nodded. "I would agree, And to add i place my suspicions on the Second, Third, twelfth, Thirteenth and the Kidou Corps. They all have access to certain information that no one else is. The Twelfth division specifically, I hope you all will forgive my suspicion of your captains, But i have my reasons for believing them to be able to pull this event off."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> With the mentioning of each vice captain Fumiko dropped the numbers of fingers she held up still it came down to one. "With the others eliminated the last person is Selena. Not only is she basically a kido master in her own right she was also a member of the kido corps. She could easily gain axcess to the more secret parts of the corps and gain knowledge on kido spells we could have never heared of." Fumiko sat down as she finished giving her reasons on why Selena would best fit the choice. "I'm not saying she did it infact it could be the other's I've named, but she fits the bill more not to mention the fact she looks so damn creepy" Fumiko stated mumbling the last part.



Selena turned a stare on Fumiko during her speech, and the room began to drop quite a few degrees, leading to Fumiko practically mumbling the last comment.

"You have discounted multiple Shinigami from accusation based on the simple fact that they have no reason to do so. For anyone gathered here, you should consider that. We are Vice-Captains of Soul Society. What benefit would we have to gain from betraying that? Nothing."

Selena's cold stare swept around the room. Some of these Vice-Captains were too boisterous for her taste, others she respected. None of them she mistrusted. She was a Vice-Captain. How else would she act, except in the service of Soul Society and her Captain. She didn't know.

~~~

"Something I feel I need to comment on as well, though I'm not sure how it relates."

Isis had seen a small break in the meeting, and decided to raise a point she'd been concerned with of late. "We know that a huge amount of Hollow feasted on souls inside the barriers. While many more Hollow recently started brazen attacks across the world, some of the strong ones from the feast were out there as well. I've noted that not only are they naturally strong than Hollow of the same level, but that Shinigami who've fought them have begun showing traits of stronger Reiatsu. The only thing I could think of having this effect would be the Hollow Bait. There might be other traits of it that need investigation as well."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2009)

~With Kenneth and Sakamoto~

 “I would have to agree Captain Commander. Reports coming in from all parts of the Onmitsukidō Special forces point to a disturbing rise in the strength of Hollow.” Sakamoto says as her eyes cut toward Kenneth.  “Wouldn’t you say Captain.” She says as she pulls Kenneth into the conversation.  “Aye lass. Ya be right. From research I done while attending th’ academy what little we kno’ o’ Hollow evolution is bein’ well taxed. Up t’ noa it was believed that Hollow over th’ course of many years would begin t’ evolve th’ taste to eat other Hollow and merge t’ there Menos Grande counterparts. But with th’ recent events o’ th’ festival Hollow cannibalism seems t’ be on th’ rise.  With this being said it also seems that th’ resulting merger o’ souls is much stronger given rise t’ more Hollow that can further evolve. But this is only theory.” Kenneth says grimly as he folds his arms over his chest.  

~With Tatsuya~

Tatsuya scratched his head as other Vice Captains had their say. It seem that they seemed to agree with what he was getting at for the most part but they seemed to be more fixated on clearing their Captain and even perhaps implicate one another in some cases.   “It would be far fetched to think that a Vice Captain would be out to do this, unless their Captain was in on it too. Now I don’t know about the rest of you but my Captain seems to know every thing I do. So, like I said unless the Captain is in on it as well a Vice would have a hard time keeping it from them. Tatsuya interjects after Selena made her point.  “I also think it would be dangerous to underestimate the Fifth Division Captain. Friends within his Division tell me he is quite powerful with Kido, able to perform high ninety level spells with out the incantations” Tatsuya says as he swings around to face the table.  “he also may be the only Captain to gain something from this, I mean he is the only Captain to attain his position by killing the Captain before him. And might I add that he is also the only Captain that leaves the Seireitei on a regular basis.” Tatsuya adds as he stifles a yawn.   

~With Draconic a Few Day Earlier~

After a good power nap Draconis awakens. He shifts form to that of a wolf and grows to half the size of a normal Gillian. With a howl the glass prison shatters. He was well rested now as he searched the area for the Gillian he had killed before his big fight. To his chagrin he only finds a partial body. Devouring it  he feels some of his greater strength return, but he knows that he isn’t a hundred percent and should look  for Gillian of the dumb verity before attempting another of the retaining type. Inhaling deep Draconis catches the scent of a Gillian or perhaps another small herd. So with a eerie howl he charges off to completely restore himself to fighting order.


----------



## Serp (Sep 20, 2009)

At the VC meeting.

Morgana spoke up, "Fumiko, you act all knowledgeable and what not but, I fail to see why Selena is prime suspect, if we were going by skill alone Edipus would be prime as said by Tatsuya the 5th have some of the strongest Kidou users, if we were basing on personality, then consider Tabris for his pure sadist nature. Although Selena and her captain are pretty creepy."

Tabris was about to speak up but bit his tongue.

Morgana raised her finger and pointed it towards Fumiko, "I think you are a prime suspect, whats the saying again 'methinks the lady dost protest too much'" 

Edipus spoke up, "Quite frankly, we all have equal chances of doing this, we all harbor secrets."

"Like what STI's we have!" shouted Tabris, rewarding him with a deadly glare from Morgana.

"Each of us has different talents and quite frankly, we are not stupid who of us here would confess." Tabris asked the group.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> At the VC meeting.
> 
> Morgana spoke up, "Fumiko, you act all knowledgeable and what not but, I fail to see why Selena is prime suspect, if we were going by skill alone Edipus would be prime as said by Tatsuya the 5th have some of the strongest Kidou users, if we were basing on personality, then consider Tabris for his pure sadist nature. Although Selena and her captain are pretty creepy."
> 
> ...



Kyle kept silent and simply listened, he said what he believed and that was that, he didn't like the idea of Vice-Captains and their Captain both working togeather to cause all this. That would cause a brakedown of authority within that squadron or division.


-Captains meeting-

"In that case."Marco said hearing it was unlikly to find anything on it in the Archives. "I will do anything to help, providing we dont accuse anyone of anything until we have Hard evidance. If you manage it I'll gladly help weather it's through agreesive action or diplomatic - however unlikly diplomatic forms would work. At least everyone now understands why excatly I acted the way I did recently or I hope so."Marco said quitely.

He looked towards Kenneth and Sakamoto; "I can 'gree with that. Some hollows are as weak as ever, but with my recent comfrontation one in perticular did seem slightly more powerful and not stupid enough to attack me directly."Marco muttered, mentioning Lexis brought feelings up which he long forgotten since dieing in the human's diemensional space. He finished off and looked at Captain Commander Kigai Kyoukou. "Sorry but may I be excused from the meeting?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Like any of my Shinigami, you will attend the practise sessions I order. Outside of that, you will remain on duty as a Hollow hunter, under command of a Seated Officer. You and Mathias both fall under the jurisdiction of Twentieth Seat Alexis. That is all."
> 
> Isis left the two, collecting her Haori from Darren and slinging it over her shoulders. She had other things to do now.



"So you went straight back into the field, how?"

Kioshi and Mathias were sitting with Rei, Alexis, the Twenty-Third Seat Miranda and the Twenty-Second Seat Hal. Rei and Alexis were good friends, meaning all the seats between Twenty and Twenty-Five had become fast friends. Due to the strong friendship between Rei, who had been Sempai to Mathias in the Shinigami academy, he was considering a part of this group as well. And looking after Kioshi, he too was welcomed amongst them.

Also probably because he'd get along with people who wouldn't let him get into fights.

"Well, that big Hollow we fought had hit me down pretty hard," Rei commented, "So yeah, when you dragged me into Fourth, I was barely conscious. But I dunno, they said I must be a fast healer or something, because it wasn't more than a half hour under healing from one of their members that I was able to get up again. I kinda...well, I might have been a little tiny bit forceful about going back to the field, but they were very accommodating, honest."

Mathias stared blankly at Rei, trying to imagine 'forceful'. His imagination promptly shut down in terror.

"So yeah, I met up with a bunch of seated and unseated officers who were baiting Gillian towards the top five. I wasn't quite over a few of the injuries I took, and a Cero got me."

"She's lucky we were keeping an eye on her." Alexis commented, draining a bottle of water from one of her own training sessions, "As it was, the blast still punched through the shield we put around her. It just lessened the blow enough for her to make it through alive."

"Eheheheh," Rei rubbed the back of her head, "And Neith-Taichou's taken me off Hollow Hunting duty. Says I was too reckless and I'm to stick to training and Squad Defense for a while."

"Just as well, I don't want to see you getting killed," Mathias replied. Rei stared at him for a few moments then promptly grabbed him in a half hug half headlock.

"Aww, little Mat, I didn't know you cared." 

"Ahhhh get off you're crushing me!"



Taurus Versant said:


> "Perhaps," Jackson nodded, face unreadable. "If you can see Hollow, be careful. They've been significantly more active of late. Don't even for a split second think these small fry are the limit. There's more danger out there than anyone knows."
> 
> Grabbing Tobias by the arm, Jackson headed off, dragging the teen behind him. Tobias gave a bit of a wave to Reno, but the entire exit felt strained.
> 
> Jackson noted no more active Hollow and decided to call it a night.



He had been right, the rest of the evening was eventless.

Tobias had lain awake in his bed at home for a time, trying to calm the adrenaline of the day, and his experience with another person with powers. Jackson had thoroughly warned Tobias about this Reno, had told him that he could sense a danger to his presence that would suck others in. Tobias hadn't been so sure, but he had to respect his teacher.

He had cost Jackson more than any man should.

Sir and Nathan had both become Hollows. Their souls consumed by the Hollow which came for Tobias when he foolishly allowed himself to be drawn into making that sword. He had known from the very beginning that there was something more than the day to day in his ability with metal. And he'd known that the day he made a conduit as meaningful as a sword, he'd step into whatever mystery there was to the world. He'd rushed. He'd rushed and cost his friends his lives. He regretted that more than anything.

Jackson, Tobias's metalworking teacher, had known that Tobias had this power as well, he had sensed and seen it in him from the first time they met. But he had lost a daughter to Tobias's rushing, and that was a grudge difficult, if not impossible, to let go of. He was teaching Tobias in order to give his daughter rest, nothing more.

Sri and Nathan, Tobias had met them both. He'd dealt the finishing blow to both, and when a Hollow's body was destroyed, its soul would pass on for rebirth. He had done all he could to apologise to them.

But Adam, Carlos and Nicola were still out there. He had no idea where. Where they all Hollows? Had some of them been purified already? he couldn't know.

But as long as this dark foreboding was hanging over his head, as strong a presence as the Reiatsu he could now sense and call his own, he would not be able to properly rest, or forgive himself.

He turned his thoughts to who he would meet next.

~~~

"Hmm?"

Adrian, founder and leader of the Spiritech group, raised his sleeping mask and lowered his legs from where they'd been propped up on the console. A mismatch of text he'd accidentally created in his sleep would later serve as the inspiration for a new technological marvel. The others would shake their heads and wonder how he did it.

Take was out, he might have gone to join whatever Joutei members were hunting Hollow at the moment.

Alessia was busy staring at her monitor screen, hooked to the satellite far far above the sands of Hueco Mundo. She'd focused on the Hollow which had eaten the cyclopes before, a record button flashing to indicate she'd taped the entire battle between the four Hollow prior.

Adrian yawned and got up, wandering around the building for a while. He heard two voices, and went off to investigate.

Sal and Jard were standing before a large tube, containing nothing but a faintly blue white glowing liquid.

"Ah, there you two are."

They looked up as Adrian entered, him standing just behind them and looking at the tube.

"So the soul hasn't fully recovered yet?" he asked, yawning lazily.

"It's on track, only two or so more weeks," Jard replied. "It's perfect, such a powerful specimen, but completely untapped. Nothing but raw, shapeless Reishi. That we were able to extract it from a forming Hollow is one of our greatest achievements so far. It's no wonder it's taking time to recover."

"Whatever happened to that Hollow?" Adrian continued to rub the back of his head, "Did it just fall apart?"

"No idea," Sal shook her head, "We lost track of it, cause all our equipment was busy retrieving this soul. If it's still out there, I don't know what's going on with it. A soulless Hollow? I can't even imagine."

Adrian rubbed his chin for a bit, nodded, then turned and left. Jard had said the soul, which they would turn into their masterpiece, was still a few weeks off recovery. Plenty of time.



Taurus Versant said:


> Gersemi had regained her senses to the point she'd gotten Váli out of the sand as well. The incoming sand wave was almost as dangerous as the fire, but seeing the previous glass casing, she had had an idea.
> 
> Raising both hands, she caused the tide of the sand to change, and turn back to form a storm around the opponent. Raising this much sand was tough, and he was struggling to smash out, but Gersemi kept the sandy prison up.
> 
> ...



Rán had been significantly sullen about this occurrence, being dragged away from a fight. She'd thoroughly berated Gersemi and Váli both, informing them that they should have taken the advantage and prepared to destroy the Hollow the moment it emerged from the glass, which would have presented the perfect opening for a finishing blow.

Gersemi doubted that. She'd felt dangerous strength from it. She didn't think the battle would have ended well. But Rán didn't have the frame of mind to believe in death by battle. It wasn't a concern for her. If it happened, it happened. But until it happened, she'd fight in every way possible.

So putting up with Rán's continued complaints about the outcome of the previous fight, the three were roaming the underground stone caverns of Hueco Mundo now. Sand was far less available here, and Gersemi was most displeased, but any word she spoke to relocate was rapidly cut off by Rán. Since Váli respected Rán tremendously somehow, Gersemi was the third wheel, and had to put up with the snarling cat Hollow.

Rán was sensing something. Something that was eliciting an odd reaction in her. The depths of Hueco Mundo were an odd place. Below the sandy top, below the caverns of the Menos Forest, it was a pitch black world. What was there was unknown, uncharted. It was territory best left alone.

But she felt a presence that was promising something she wanted, something she needed. She could feel the potential fuel necessary for her growth. She was going to investigate.

And as the ones following her, Váli and Gersemi were along for the ride. This was going to be interesting.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

?I would have to agree Captain Commander. Reports coming in from all parts of the Onmitsukidō Special forces point to a disturbing rise in the strength of Hollow.? Sakamoto says as her eyes cut toward Kenneth.  ?Wouldn?t you say Captain.? She says as she pulls Kenneth into the conversation.  ?Aye lass. Ya be right. From research I done while attending th? academy what little we kno? o? Hollow evolution is bein? well taxed. Up t? noa it was believed that Hollow over th? course of many years would begin t? evolve th? taste to eat other Hollow and merge t? there Menos Grande counterparts. But with th? recent events o? th? festival Hollow cannibalism seems t? be on th? rise.  With this being said it also seems that th? resulting merger o? souls is much stronger given rise t? more Hollow that can further evolve. But this is only theory.? Kenneth says grimly as he folds his arms over his chest.  


"It's like a nightmare come true." Kigai thinks to himself. "If the hollows are becoming stronger, than they will eventually want to attack us head on.. I'd like some more research done on this, if possible capture a subject to study, I'll leave that up to the tenth and twelfth divisions. Tenth, Capture a hollow and twelfth begin the study." He then turned to Marco. "There is no need to be excused, if there is no further questions or subjects to bring up, I declare the meeting over. Return to your divisions, pick your group of shinigami to go to the human world and from now on..." He let out a long sigh. "All Captains, rather then sending in a request, are to report to me directly before leaving soul society to venture into the human world. You will also have to take a partner with you. That is all."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 20, 2009)

Marco nodded as he listened to the Captain Commander, he wasn't surprised by the partner part or everyone aving to report directly to him; but the part about creating a group, no doubt he meant the 10th and 12th. Marco breifly picked up his Zankaputo and said, "Take Snowy along with you if you want, she beats any hell butterfly and isn't one to be killed by hollow. Thats basically all I can offer to help you all appart from teach you old lanuages but that would take years of study, perhaps even longer than it takes to achieve bankai for those of you who are bad at learning new things."Kyle stated and added, "If you want her just say so I'm sure she wont mind having a short brake from being around me."He walked out and waited outside to see if they declined or accpected that offer. He wanted to help in somne way, pus he had a reason to having a Vice-Captain that already distrusted him could cause him alot of trouble maybe this would calm Kyle down.

-Kyle-

"Well I'm done, I do believe we gone through pritty much everything that concerns me so if you dont mind I'll be leaving."Kyle said starting to become low on fatigue which was directly making him annoyed.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

BOOOOOM!!! D.Oggy sat down with his massive Gillian frame. ?You take too long.? He adjusted himself, the rock formation under him begging to crack. ?It?s hard for me to eat a Gillian!? B.Irdy screams. ?One of my Kills, That?s the deal. However it takes you forever to eat. How am I supposed to evolve if you take this long between kills?? He rested his forearms on his knees and looked down at the ground. 

  ?Look! I?m smaller then the size of your HEAD! Trying to eat something when you?re only about 1/10th it?s size is difficult!? B.Irdy puffed out her chest. ?And I don?t appreciate you speaking down to me! I?m a woman after all I deserve respect!?  D.Oggy just scoffed. ?Tch, You?re a fucking monster, get over it.? He looked out at the sand. ?I WAS HUMAN ONCE! We both were.? She turned her head and went back to her meal.

  ?What?s being human got to do with it. So what if we were human once? We feast on humans now. We moved up the food chain, That?s all that happened. Being a monster ain?t bad, but trying to act like you?re a human is fucking pathetic.? He slowly stood up and turned to the horizon. ?Something?s on it?s way to say high.? He narrowed his eyes to try and see in the distance. ?Something that doesn?t appear happy.? 

  With Zando-

  ?Where?s that damn spiritech guy? he wanted these hollows.? He looked down at the Bazooka, he didn?t remember the exact number he was supposed to catch so he caught six. If they needed more, than they could get it easily, but If they needed less then they had extra. Worked out best for everyone, But that damn Take was late.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2009)

A nearby wall exploded, Take flying through it. He rolled on the ground for a short while before recovering, pulling his arm back for another punch. A high pitched whining sound could be heard from inside the artificial limb.

A small, but very fierce looking, Hollow had run after him, but this time Take was ready, and before it could dodge, he'd punched it right in the face. This time it was the one who was sent flying.

"Phew," Take dusted himself off, "Is it just me, or are they getting tougher?"

Noticing the final few bound Hollow - having already attached the beacons to the last couple - Take set about prepping them for pickup.

"Alright, awesome, this is great, thanks Zando." Take looked up and saw Zando had the sword with him. "How's it treating you?" he indicated the sword while moving to pick up the bazooka.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

"Alright, awesome, this is great, thanks Zando." Take looked up and saw Zando had the sword with him. "How's it treating you?" he indicated the sword while moving to pick up the bazooka. "Not entirely sure, I'm not that great with a sword." He spun the blade around in his hand. "Feels like i got some more control of my flame, but i can't be too sure about the effects. You guys give me so much stuff it feels like it all does the same stuff you know." He yawned. "Alright, well what tests do you need to run on me? Jack won't shut up until i get everything taken care of." 

Meanwhile-

Shuu stood atop a building in Karakura town. He had been watching someone for some time, They didn't know he was there. That was perfect for him, He would need to introduce himself soon but it's best if they haven't seen him before. "I believe, It's about time to introduce myself." Shuu put his black top hat on, adjusted his monocle and turned to the stairs. "Metal manipulation. Very interesting."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2009)

"Sou-taichou, a word."

Isis approached Kigai, as the Captains were dispersing from the meeting.

"Ah, Isis, ready to accept my invitation for dinner and 'entertainment'?"

Isis paused for a bit, trying to recover her train of thought. "N...no, no, stop that." She crossed her arms, looking very put off. "What I wanted to ask was that, like from Tenth and Twelfth, would you permit me to send a group from Thirteenth to the Real World? Not to capture one of these stronger Hollow, like the others, but to fight one. I've been keeping tabs on my Shinigami, I know all their limits. I want to see just what fighting these Hollow does to them."

~~~

Tobias yawned, and stretched in the morning sun. School was still shut down, the repairs underway to restore the damage of the Hollow Attack. Jackson slept through to about midday, so Tobias had decided just to wander the city for the moment. Try and recover his train of thought, and burn off excess energy.

He headed out onto the street.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

"Sou-taichou, a word."

Isis approached Kigai, as the Captains were dispersing from the meeting.

"Ah, Isis, ready to accept my invitation for dinner and 'entertainment'?"

Isis paused for a bit, trying to recover her train of thought. "N...no, no, stop that." She crossed her arms, looking very put off. "What I wanted to ask was that, like from Tenth and Twelfth, would you permit me to send a group from Thirteenth to the Real World? Not to capture one of these stronger Hollow, like the others, but to fight one. I've been keeping tabs on my Shinigami, I know all their limits. I want to see just what fighting these Hollow does to them."

Kigai sighed. "I was hoping for you to have accepted my offer.. it saddens me you know? It hurts to keep getting rejected..." He feigned being hurt, obviously Isis knew he was faking. "Sigh, As i've said, You are allowed to make whatever groups you wish. I would prefer you sent them after the rogue shinigami.. But if you want to fight a hollow, it works for out ultimate goal doesn't it?" He smiled. 

"Kyouko, i thought you liked your women older." Akugi walked up to the two. "She's not that much younger." He smiled. "Isis, watch out for him." She winked as she pinched Kigai's behind. "It seems hard to take you serious when you do such things Akugi." Kigai smiled. "who? me~?" she pouted. 


With Tobias-

As he walked down the street, Someone bumped into him. "Oh, I'm sorry." Tobias quickly turned around to see who had run into him. Before him was a strange man, he had a black top hat and checkered suit. "Yeah it's fine." Tobias turned around but the mans cane stopped him. "Now now, It's not polite to just walk away. You have to fully accept someones apology you know." 

"I said it was fine." Tobias turned to see the mans monocle glowing. "Come on Tobias... We're friends right?" Tobias pushed the mans cane away. "Just who are you?" He asked, preparing to try and bend some metal. "You can call me, Jukunen. I'm here to kill you." He placed his cane on the ground and his body began to glow. "Come on then, Fight or flight."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2009)

"Oy you've got to be kidding!"

Tobias leapt back, looking around in worry. They were on a busy street, what was this guy doing attacking them.

The fact that the street was completely empty, save for Tobias and this...Jukunen, was very obvious all of a sudden.

"What did you do to all the people?" Tobias growled. The metal bangle he'd made in his last metalworking class, was around his wrist, straining eagerly to respond to his growing Reiatsu. The man simply chuckled, walking forwards to Tobias.

A long and slender metal spine grew from the bracelet, pointing at Jukunen. This sort of thing didn't have enough force to properly damage a Hollow, which is why Tobias had never used it before, but he knew human skin wouldn't deal as well with it.

"Why are you attacking me?"

~~~

"Okay," Isis took a step back, holding out her hands and shaking them, "I'm going to leave you two to do your weird flirty thing now, don't mind me, I'm gone."

Isis couldn't Shunpo fast enough. It wasn't that she disliked Kigai, he was a good leader, and a fine person. She just didn't have any interest. Or more accurately, it was outweighed by something more.

"Rei definitely, taking a cero like that," she began to think of the division members to send, "Darren as group leader. I want him to start getting leadership experience, he's going to be a powerful Shinigami. Kirai and Alexis. Mathias, and Kioshi can go to. Those kids could benefit. One more...Vanen, maybe, yeah, he's close to his Shikai. This could be what pushes him over. I'd love for that to be the case."

The group decided on, Isis headed back to her Division to assign them. Already forgetting she'd placed Rei on probation for putting herself at risk. Lucky break.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

"Why are you attacking me?" Jakunen's face darkened as his monocle was glowing a vibrant blue. "There is something i must see. Obviously i could have used something or someone else, but i don't think a little bit of metal like that is enough to harm them." He lifted his cane up to his chest then slowly let go of it, allowing it to float in the air. "I've got an ability too you know." With a flick the cane rocketed towards Tobias. 

With Kigai-

"You always ruin my fun you know." Kigai turned to her. "Come now, me ruin fun?" She played innocent. "Is there something you want to discuss?" Kigai asked, The rest of the captains had already left. "Yes. But i think it's best we discuss this in your room." She turned and grabbed his cloak. "Come on now." 

With Koutetsu-

As the pandaman returned to his division he was met with his vice captain and third seat. "Taicho!" both saluted. "Hmm? what is this?" Kou asked. "We've heard that you're a suspect in the festival of souls!" alex shouts. "I won't allow anyone to talk about you like that Captain!" He slams his fists on the table. "Bloody knuckles.. did you do something Alex?" The vice captain quickly pulled his hands away. "Nuthin they didn't deserve." Koutetsu sighed. "We are here to protect the divisions. The tenth protects the men in the human world. We protect the men here on this front." 

Alex sighed. "It's not like i don't know that damn it." Koutetsu walked over to his vice captain and placed his hand on his shoulder. "Do not fear, Your captain is not suspect. I would never work against soul society, I would never harm Kigai-Dono or Rastarious-Dono." He looked out the window. "Now, We must speak with our division and chose whom to send to the human plain for the mission."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2009)

Isis spotted Kirai as she was entering the Division. Lucky her. He was wearing the armour he always did, but she knew he had his Shinigami robes on underneath it.

It wasn't that she specifically disliked the armour, it was just that she always had to waste time placating Dokuro every time he came around Thirteenth. She swore someone could vault the moon, if only they had access to the massive stick up his...yeah nevermind.

"Kirai, locate Vanen and bring him to the Dispatch Room."

Kirai nodded silently and headed off. The Dispatch Room was something only Isis, or someone in the presence of Isis, or someone Isis allowed when she was inside of the Dispatch Room, could enter. All the Seated Officiers were shown it at least once. Most unseated Shinigami didn't know it existed.

Most Shinigami outside Thirteenth, barring Captains and a few Kidou Corps members, didn't know about it either.

Poking her head into one of the outside training grounds, Isis saw just the group she was looking for. "Hazen!" she yelled out to the drilling Eighth Seat, "Bring your little group to the Dispatch Room!"

Darren saluted as Isis left as swiftly as she had come. She was heading there to open it up. Mathias was busy having a near heart attack, having been only a few feet away from where Isis had appeared, with his back to her, and thus being surprised when she yelled out past him.

Rei was trying to check his pulse.

A short while later, Eighth Seat Darren Hazen, Eleventh Seat Vanen Niles, Seventeenth Seat Iyagaru Kirai, Twentieth Seat Alexis Rose, Twenty-Fifth Seat Rei Sharn, unseated Shinigami Mathias Tekka, and currently borrowed from Second Division Shinigami Kioshi were gathered before a truly gigantic map, spread out over a large wall.

The map was of the real world, and a huge number of small blinking red lights flashed rhythmically.

"Every Captain over the years," Isis spoke to the seven, although she was facing the map, "barring the most Kidou inept, have had to develop their own Kidou. Whether in conjunction with the Kidou Corps, or on their own, they've needed to create something specifically for them. I am not an exception."

Isis raised both arms, holding clenched fists in opposite directions, head bowed before the map.

_"Hunter of the Night, Stalker of the Dark, Seeker of the Empty, I roam the secret corridors, scenting my prey, and knowing my target. Show me the way to them, their jugulars begging for my fangs, their souls screaming for my blade. Show me those that I seek. Show me the livestock of the wild, the purpose of the sword, the destiny of the broken. Show me it all."_

And every red beacon across the map expanded, a small screen appearing with an image playing out over it. For Isis, she was seeing, sensing, through every location, covering the world with her search for Hollow. It was a powerful technique, and draining. But if she wanted to find a Hollow in the real world, she could do it.

Screens began to close down, one by one, until only one remained. That was the one Isis pointed at. "There," she announced triumphantly.

It was a small region, far west from the nearest barrier location. But Isis was absolute. Three of the Hollow which had feasted at the Festival, but were not yet Gillian, were there.

"Darren," she turned to the Eighth Seat, "You will take these six to this location. Three Hollow which had feasted on souls inside those despicable barriers are there. You are to oversee Mathias, Kioshi and Rei fighting one. Alexis, Kira and yourself the second. Vanen the third. You will then return to this Division, not going off to fight anything else, where I want you to report to me for assessment. Understood?"

Darren nodded. He got it. He wasn't sure about the meaning behind it, especially Vanen taking on one of those alone while the others were in groups, but he understood what he had been requested to do.

"Then go."

~~~



InfIchi said:


> "Why are you attacking me?" Jakunen's face darkened as his monocle was glowing a vibrant blue. "There is something i must see. Obviously i could have used something or someone else, but i don't think a little bit of metal like that is enough to harm them." He lifted his cane up to his chest then slowly let go of it, allowing it to float in the air. "I've got an ability too you know." With a flick the cane rocketed towards Tobias.



"Well, shit," Tobias raised his arm, with the bangle around it. The Reiatsu he'd been charging into it reacted, and even as the spike retracted, the bangle turned into a round curved shield. He held it in front of him to block the cane.

Of course, since, once the cane hit, the force of it threw Tobias off his feet and down the street, that wasn't going to cut it.

"Ohhhhhh fuck," Tobias decided now was a time to beat feet. This guy was crazy strong, and even more worrying, plain crazy. Maybe if he was fast enough, he could get to Jackson's house and wake up his master. The mental image of Jackson beating the crap out of this guy was reassuring.

Tobias ran.



InfIchi said:


> "Alright, awesome, this is great, thanks Zando." Take looked up and saw Zando had the sword with him. "How's it treating you?" he indicated the sword while moving to pick up the bazooka. "Not entirely sure, I'm not that great with a sword." He spun the blade around in his hand. "Feels like i got some more control of my flame, but i can't be too sure about the effects. You guys give me so much stuff it feels like it all does the same stuff you know." He yawned. "Alright, well what tests do you need to run on me? Jack won't shut up until i get everything taken care of."



"For now, I'll just take a scan."

Take flicked open a catch on his artificial arm, and a small drone floated out, circling Zando and scanning him with a Reiatsu Camera.

"Cute."

"Shut up, Sal made me take it around." Take growled. A few more moments of silence, until the drone returned to him.

"Anyway," Take continued, "You use this for just about a week, then we'll need to do a proper scan of you. Until then, relax. Besides, I bet the scan won't take too long or anything. Those four will be so distracted by those Hollow you got for them they won't know what they're doing."

This was true. Over in the Spiritech Building, Alessia, Sal and Jard were all 'oohing' and 'aahing' over their new pet Hollows. They were already getting such wonderful readings from inside the containment units.

This would be great.

~~~

Rastarious opened an ancient book, that had been nestled comfortably in the bookshelf in his room. It was a journal, one he himself had written, almost three thousand years ago, back in Soul Society's earliest of days. Something about this situation her perked an ancient memory, one he couldn't fully recollect.

He hoped he had recorded something that would be of use in divining just what that memory was.

~~~

Dechs oversaw the dispatch of his hunter team, the best investigators of his Division. They would be discreetly investigating the locations where the Shinigami in the real world were kidnapped, and hopefully recover some manner of evidence, if not the kidnappers themselves.

As for him, he was spending some rare time amongst his Division Members. A brief moment to enjoy the calm before the storm.

~~~

Selena was wearing her absolute mask of ice, as she walked amongst the Shinigami of Sixth Division. A good Vice-Captain must always be seen and respected by the Shinigami underneath them. Selena had learned that, and thus obeyed that rule.

The Shinigami saw her as cold, silent, powerful but unapproachable. Perhaps that was how Selena liked it. That way, she would not be pushed into a situation where she did not know how to act.

Part of Selena's nature was to act how she believed she was supposed to act. The core of her emotions was a strange place, one she couldn't properly understand or communicate. But that core was buried beneath the ice she lived under each day, and that was how she liked it.

The only one who raised hints of emotion within her was her Captain, but a Vice-Captain must not keep themself from their Captain, nor expect their Captain not to know them.

That was how a Vice-Captain should act, wasn't it?

~~~

Having dispatched her Shinigami, Isis headed off in a different direction. She had told them to report back to her immediately, but she believed she'd be back in time to catch them.

She was heading towards Eleventh Division. Many of the Eleventh Division Members liked her. She sparred with their Captain often, and never used Kidou against them. She'd often been told, even in her past days as a member of Second Division, that she would have made an excellent member of Eleventh.

Kigai had said no Captains were to go the real world without a partner. Isis had a thought and suspicion she wanted to follow up in the real world. And honestly, there'd be no one better to take along for this specific mission than Son Ni Wukong, Captain of Eleventh Division.

"Ah, Setsuka, how are you?" Isis spotted the Vice-Captain of Eleventh wandering about, looking harried. She'd obviously lost Son again.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 21, 2009)

Kyle followed Deches around as he often did, incase he pushed himself as he often did. Now more than ever due to recent events. "Captain Deches. Maybe it's best you'd skip out on going to the human world or leadering a team and such. None of us want you falling unconious then being killed by a hollow or something."He stated his concern, not that Captain Deches was weak in his view or anything like that just worried for his safty. Was it not his duty to ensure his Captains safty as well as assist him too.

-Marco-

Marco went to his office reading through the profiles of the shinigami under his command, to see who would be best to bring to the human world. Since he wasn't sure weather to support the other teams or such. Not that he will likly attend without soild evidance anyway aginste the couplrit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2009)

"Kyoukou Sou-Taichou has forbidden any Gotei Thirteen Captains from travelling to the real world without a partner and his express permission. There's still a lot that needs doing, so I have to coordinate from here."

Dechs was sitting on a bench in front of the garden the previous Captain of Ninth had planted. He'd always meant to spruce up the garden, plant some new things, give it some attention, but he never found the time. Most of Ninth Division usually did a little bit now and again to keep it going.

"How was the Vice-Captains' meeting, Kyle?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 23, 2009)

"It was... how can I put it... OK but as expected a few conflicts here and their. Seems every Vice-Captain hates some other Vice-captain. Just concerned, by the fact that the other captains might be some how involved in this situation. Did Marco explain why he imprisoned Lexis?"He asked very bluntly, showing little emotion since he didn't want to put in the effort. At least in this case hiding his emotions probly was the best option.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 24, 2009)

~With Kenneth & Sakamoto~

As the Captain?s meeting ended Sakamoto quickly catches up with Kenneth. As they walked along they began to talk.  ?I want you to send Marcus with the team your going to form, is that alright?? she ask. A smile crosses Kenneth?s lips as they walked along.  ?Aye that is fine, I was actually plannin? on sendin? him anyway. He has exceptional skill Sakamoto, I almost wonder why you sent him t? mah squad.? Kenneth replies as he folds his arms behind his back. Sweat forms on Sakamoto?s brow as she thinks on how to reply to that.  ?I merely saw raw talent in the Kido department that I thought you could bring out. And I full expect to get him back when his training is done.? she says with her usual assertive tone. Kenneth lightly chuckles as walk along.  ?That?s th? Sakamoto I kno?!? he exclaims.  As they reach the central hub of the First Division they part ways and head back to their own Divisions.

~With Tatsuya~

After the meeting was declared over he is the first to bolt through the doors, although these meetings were amusing eighty percent of the time they still didn?t do much for him, in fact the squabbling was quite redundant and usually only involved the people that had gotten into it today. Figuring that Isis had something for him to do, since she usually did after these type meetings, he shunpos at the height of his abilities as he headed back toward the thirtieth?s main compound. If he knew his Captain like he thought he did that meant she was most likely in the dispatch room. But as he reached his division he realizes he is too late as the dispatch room was empty. But he could tell that it was in use earlier as he felt his Captain?s reiatsu. Rubbing his chin he folds his arms behind his head.  Well that?s typical.? he mumbles as he turns and walks out the door with a rather sour look on his face. He just knew he was missing out on something. 

~With Reno~

It had been a couple of days since he had meet Tobias and he and his Renegades had moved into a larger complex near the outskirts of Karakura. The drugs that they had gotten from the Blue Dragon sold fairly quickly, much to his surprise, and they had made quite a profit off of them since they had nothing in the shipment. Reno liked this aspect of the business that he had chose. If his enemies got something that was worth the risk why not take it from them, at least that was his new thinking on the subject. A smile crossed his lips as he whistled and walked. The money rustled around in the sacks that he carried. On the outside it looked like he worked for a normal business and he was simply making his deposit runs. If the people only knew what he truly was they may not just glance as he walked by. As he reached the bank he is confronted by a man in a dark blue suit. Reno shook his head as he saw the man, it was the representative for the government. He was here for the monthly grease. Opening the door Reno invites the man into the bank, sometimes the government was too corrupt not to take vantage of Reno thinks with an evil smile as the agent walks into the bank on the invitation. 

~With Draconis~

The sands of Hueco Mundo explode as Draconis lands. Blood drips from his large fangs as he chews on parts of a Gillian he had just killed. His eyes still blazed with anger. Fighting to a draw with those three simply made him angry and every Gillian he could find would have his anger taken out on them. With a growl the sands explode into a furry of winds as wings had formed on Draconis? back as he took the shape of a large bat like Gillian. In mere moments he was flying over the waste of Hueco Mundo in search of his next poor victim. Soon his sonar picks up the form of a Gillian in the distance and  he picks up his momentum. In a moment he is hovering above the Gillian who is feeding on another Gillian. With a squeak he charges a Cero and fires it. But the Gillian below is a intelligent Gillian and he turns and counters the blast with one of his own. As the smoke clears the beast roars I don?t think so. But he realizes that Draconis is right in front of him a little too late as the Bat like Hollow releases an ear splitting screech. The Gillian roars in pain as he grasp at his head.

With a quick swipe of his left win the fight is over as the Gillian?s head falls from it?s body. Just another victim for the rage that was spurred in Draconis. Landing on the hulk of a body he begins to consume the meal he had just fell. 

~With Kenneth back at the Fifth Division~

 ?And that is th? jest o? th? mission people. If ya have any questions you are to be on yer way.? Kenneth wait?s a moment to see if anyone has anything to say. When he sees that there is none to comment on the mission at hand he turns to Marcus.  ?I want ya t? go with ?em lad. You?ll be in Haruka?s squad. So that means ya answer t? her. Alright get t? th? gates lads and lassies.? Kenneth says as he claps his hands together.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "It was... how can I put it... OK but as expected a few conflicts here and their. Seems every Vice-Captain hates some other Vice-captain. Just concerned, by the fact that the other captains might be some how involved in this situation. Did Marco explain why he imprisoned Lexis?"He asked very bluntly, showing little emotion since he didn't want to put in the effort. At least in this case hiding his emotions probly was the best option.



"He mentioned it," Dechs sat down at one of the seats amongst the greenery of Ninth. "How did you know of it?"

Dechs had been surprised at Marco today, that something had caused him to speak with more passion than he usually did. Thinking further on that, Dechs briefly contemplated whether Marco may be involved in the occurrences of late, and decided against it.

He did decide he'd send one of his Shinigami to meet with this 'Lexis' person however.



Taurus Versant said:


> R?n had been significantly sullen about this occurrence, being dragged away from a fight. She'd thoroughly berated Gersemi and V?li both, informing them that they should have taken the advantage and prepared to destroy the Hollow the moment it emerged from the glass, which would have presented the perfect opening for a finishing blow.
> 
> Gersemi doubted that. She'd felt dangerous strength from it. She didn't think the battle would have ended well. But R?n didn't have the frame of mind to believe in death by battle. It wasn't a concern for her. If it happened, it happened. But until it happened, she'd fight in every way possible.
> 
> ...



In the depths of Hueco Mundo, an ancient being groaned. It was ageless, a fixture of this world since the very beginning. It was neither alive nor dead, but something else entirely.

A formless mass, an entity spread across countless fallen souls. Perhaps once, twice a century, a new Hollow would find its way through to its depths. Would become another part of it.

Its latest part was still being absorbed into its body, and temporarily, a Hollow aura connected to a massive amount of power was audible.

Countless Hollow across Hueco Mundo could smell this taste, and salivated at it. They would go to it.

R?n had gained the scent, and was leading V?li and Gersemi towards it, through the depths. Little did she understand the incredible danger ahead of her. Little did any of them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> ~~~
> 
> Having dispatched her Shinigami, Isis headed off in a different direction. She had told them to report back to her immediately, but she believed she'd be back in time to catch them.
> 
> ...




Setsuka was busy searching for her captain when a captain-level Reiatsu approached her, sadly it wasn't the one she had been searching for."Neith-taichou."Set responded respectfully."I've been better, and how are you today?"

With Son

With a bowl of ramen on his lap he was sitting in one of his  favorite hiding places, it had a magnificent view.Overlooking a women's dressing room and around this part of the day the females of the 4th division would take their showers after their daily exercises.

He made sure to keep an eye out for Setsuka, it would be the end of him if she caught him here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Setsuka was busy searching for her captain when a captain-level Reiatsu approached her, sadly it wasn't the one she had been searching for."Neith-taichou."Set responded respectfully."I've been better, and how are you today?"
> 
> With Son
> 
> ...



"Good, good," Isis looked about, "I'm looking for Son, have you seen him?"

Isis continued to look about, failing to catch his Reiatsu in the division, "Or has he managed to escape your clutches once again?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 27, 2009)

"I was their, well... Not at that very moment he sealed her in a simple barrier. I was the one who freed her from it while investigating why he used shikai at full stranght, Hikari is enough to kill most hollow alone but for him to use Snowy at the same time I thought it best someone investigated what was going on. After arriving and killing the hollow he was fighting I simply had a short conversation which he mentioned something about protecting 'life and blood', and the fight was just to have some fun. For such laid back shinigami he wouldn't of gone to fight hollow for no reason, even if they where within soul society."Kyle streched out and looked around before sitting down cross legged.
"Why how did your meeting go, anything interesting crop up."

-Lexis-

Lexis sat outside thinking, with all the recent events no doubt something was up, Vice-Captain meetings where rare enough and only ever called when something bad was happening or required their joint attention. "The world is a confusing place."She muttered silently to herself. She hated being left out of things.

"Is that what makes life interesting? A boring world is a world not worth living in."Marco said sitting down beside her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "I was their, well... Not at that very moment he sealed her in a simple barrier. I was the one who freed her from it while investigating why he used shikai at full stranght, Hikari is enough to kill most hollow alone but for him to use Snowy at the same time I thought it best someone investigated what was going on. After arriving and killing the hollow he was fighting I simply had a short conversation which he mentioned something about protecting 'life and blood', and the fight was just to have some fun. For such laid back shinigami he wouldn't of gone to fight hollow for no reason, even if they where within soul society."Kyle streched out and looked around before sitting down cross legged.
> "Why how did your meeting go, anything interesting crop up."



"A few things," Dechs answered halfheartedly. He was still thinking on Marco's actions. Using his Shikai at full strength, sealing off a Shinigami he claimed as his daughter, acting far more stressed than he usually was as the laid back Shinigami he knew him for. It was all odd.

"I think," Dechs stood up, "I might go pay this Lexis a visit."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 29, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "A few things," Dechs answered halfheartedly. He was still thinking on Marco's actions. Using his Shikai at full strength, sealing off a Shinigami he claimed as his daughter, acting far more stressed than he usually was as the laid back Shinigami he knew him for. It was all odd.
> 
> "I think," Dechs stood up, "I might go pay this Lexis a visit."



"Well stress isn't uncommon in such times is it Captain?"He asked, at the very least he had to be fair to Marco Kura, besides he was stressed himself, about a few of the recent events. Mainly, the trouble of going through team work...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2009)

"Nonetheless," Dechs was heading out from Ninth Division now, "I will look into it."

Dechs was heading towards Eighth now. He wasn't exactly sure where Marco had put Lexis, but he'd run into one or the other shortly.

There was an energy to Eighth Division that flowed about, keeping all the Shinigami on the move constantly. It must be all the stress Marco usually didn't deal with, passing on to his Division Members.

Dechs looked about, searching for the Captain's Reiatsu.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 1, 2009)

~With Kiyomi and the Second Division~

The barely audible taps of Kiyomi’s steps are lost amongst the sounds of her Division as she shunpos toward her office. As she reaches the door she see a figure hunched down on one knee with their knuckles buried in the ground. As Kiyomi comes out of her rapid movement a light yellow energy flows around the two as she speaks.  “Take off those damned glasses and report William.” Kiyomi says in a slightly annoyed tone. A nervous smile creeps across William’s face as he pulls the hand behind his back and drags it up to his face with “Yes!” as he pulled the glasses from his face. After sliding the glasses into his robes he pulls a tube out. “Sir, we have received the first report from Undercover Agent Bruticus.” he says as he holds the tube out for Sakamoto to take. As Sakamoto reaches out her glance turns to the left.  “How long you plan on hiding in the shadows Amaya?” Sakamoto ask she takes the report from William. 

Rubbing her head Amaya appears from the shadows. Dropping to one knee Ayama places her right hand on the ground knuckles buried. “My apologies Captain.” She says as she stares hard at the ground.  “Don’t worry over it. But I do have orders.” Kiyomi states as she turns to her third seat as she waved her hand dismissing William. As he vanishes from view Kiyomi speaks.  “Gather the first and second advanced Reconnaissance Squads. They are heading into the human world with the rest of the selected Gotei team. They will provide the Tenth, Thirteenth and Fifth with information they need so they don’t run into ambushes on this delicate mission. Also mobilize the Black and Gold Onmitsukido teams they are to provide hidden back-up incase the enemy is taking the fight more serious then us.  You and David will be accompanying our teams into the real world.” Kiyomi says in a stern tone. Ayama bows with a “Understood.” as she vanishes from view in a shunpo.  Turning back to her office door Kiyomi opens the tube and pulls the report out. Just glancing over it her eyes widen.   

~With Reno~

 “Let your bosses know that they are doing a bang up job with our donations.” Reno says as he hands over a small sack of money.  “Guess I’ll be seeing you about this time next month.” He adds as the man tightens the strings to the bag and flops it over his left shoulder. “We’ll keep in touch.” the man replies as he turns and walks to the front of the bank. As he disappears from view the kind smile fall from Reno‘s lips.  “Why do you put up with the jackasses Takahiro.” that dark voice echoes inside his head. A dark smile crosses Reno’s lips as his glance turns to the clock on the wall. _ The Renegades aren’t strong enough to tell the local government what to do yet, but that want last long_ Reno thinks in response to the question posed. A sinister chuckle echoes in his head in response to the answer as Reno begins to walk toward the exit.  “Don’t worry Takahiro. When  I fully escape this prison, you or your little gang will have no more worries.” the Dark voice reassures as Reno exits the bank.

A sadistic smile falls across Reno’s lips as he thinks about the power that the inner Reno was referring to. With the bubble just slightly damaged the power attained was great, what can the full power of this creature offer. Shoving his hands into his pockets Reno walks toward the center of Karakura.  “I think it’s time to acquire a friend within the Blue Dragon.” he mutters as he walks along.    

~With Draconis~ 

The Hollow that he had killed lasted on a short time to his ravenous appetite. Rubbing his arm across the teeth of his mask he smudges the blood away. Looking to the horizon and at a further extent the crescent moon he feels that Hueco Mundo is growing tiresome. Usually going to the mortal plain as a Gillian was a bad idea, but Draconis was a very special case and exception. With a growl Draconis begins to shift form to that of a smaller more agile Hollow. A small fox like creature. Pulling in his Reiatsu to that of a low leveled Hollow a dimensional ripple forms.  “I think it’s time to get a different Zanpaktou ability, fire is so unreliable.” Draconis says with a sour grimace as he thinks back on the cat Gillian. Shaking the thoughts from his mind he steps through fabric of realities and into the human world. But as he enters the mortal world a strange feeling falls across his being. Something was wrong. He couldn’t quite put his paw on what it was, but the town’s feeling was all off. 

Shrugging it off as just paranoia Draconis raises his nose high into the air and begins to sniff the air. Spiritual particles flow into his nose as he searches for the Reiatsu of a Shinigami. This is when he realizes what is off. The concentration of spirit particles were lower as if the Shinigami had just up and left. Draconis’ eyes narrow. Did that event with the frenzied Hollow cause the Soul Society to retract it’s forces. No, that should have had the opposite effect. Or at least that is what Draconis thought. Picking up on a spiritual scent Draconis turns toward the city before him. There it was, faint but it was to strong to be a human or whole. With a leap Daconis races to the location he felt the spiritual surge. Once he got there he catches the sight of a Senkaimon Gate closing. Keeping to the shadows and further suppressing his Reiatsu he stalks up to the area. Once close enough he spies three Shinigami. “Eiji, do you think it is wise to come here ahead of the rest of the team being assembled.” The short female in the middle ask the man to her left.

“It’ll be fine Akemi. Besides the Captain will be thrilled if we find something of importance.” The man adds as he pats the girl on the head. “Alright you two.” a deep voice booms as the second male walks forward. “We’re not here to chit chat or goof off, we left early so we can get a head start.” the man adds as the other two stiffen. This one must be the leader Draconis thinks as he watches them talk amongst themselves. His eyes narrow as he glances the man’s face. For some odd reason he looked very familiar. Too familiar perhaps.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Good, good," Isis looked about, "I'm looking for Son, have you seen him?"
> 
> Isis continued to look about, failing to catch his Reiatsu in the division, "Or has he managed to escape your clutches once again?"



"That monkey.....Excuse me, I mean my evolutionary challenged captain, has.....Escaped my clutches, as you put it Neith-taichou."Setsuka replied.

"But I have a feeling we can find him in the Fourth division, he is under the impression I'm not aware of his......Let's say, hobbies."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2009)

"Well, shit," Tobias raised his arm, with the bangle around it. The Reiatsu he'd been charging into it reacted, and even as the spike retracted, the bangle turned into a round curved shield. He held it in front of him to block the cane.

Of course, since, once the cane hit, the force of it threw Tobias off his feet and down the street, that wasn't going to cut it.

"Ohhhhhh fuck," Tobias decided now was a time to beat feet. This guy was crazy strong, and even more worrying, plain crazy. Maybe if he was fast enough, he could get to Jackson's house and wake up his master. The mental image of Jackson beating the crap out of this guy was reassuring.

Tobias ran.

"Ah, why is it they always run." Jakunen sighed before vanishing from sight. "What the hell is that guy." Tobias looked back, but the monocled man was already gone. "Shit, did i lose him or-" A sharp pain across his chest cut off his words. Soon the world flipped and turned and he was looking up at the clouds. He had been close-lined but the crazy mans cane.

"So far, you are disappointing." Jakunen sat on a wall beside Tobias. "Humans have one base instinct that truly is the basis for our actions, Fight or flight. We can take our problems head on or we can run from them. It is the choice you make fight or flight, that creates what type of man you are." He had a small cup of tea in his hand, took a sip and placed it on a saucer. 

"You chose flight, As such i feel it would be cruel of me to fight you." He hopped down off the wall. "I am not a man who walks away from my problems, I take them on with vigor." He stood over Tobias, one foot on the boys chest. "So i will test you in another way." With one whistle a purple rift formed around them, a green hand slowly reaching out of it. "get him boy." 

The hand grips onto the air, causing cracks to form in empty space. "RAAAH!!!!" soon a hollow with a crocodiles mask crawls out of the rift. It walks on all fours, it's body is thick and green with spikes running down it's spine. At the end of his back is a long thin green tail with a white blade on the tip. "Don't die Tobias." Jakunen adjusted his monocle and lifted his foot.

with the First division-

"Ahh~~" Akugi stretched and walked out of Kigai's office, her hair messed up and body covered in sweat. "I'll see you later~" she blew a kiss as she walked past Dokuro. "Cap-" Kigai walked out. "Don't worry about that. Just tell me, how was the vice captains meeting?" Dokuro nodded. "Alex started an argument and left early, the vice captains all have suspicions the captains are somehow involved." Kigai nodded "Call the division together, I have something i must discuss with them all." Dokuro nodded. "Right away."

With the Seventh Division-

Koutetsu walked out onto a large balcony overlooking the Seventh division. "KOU TAICHO!!!!" Everyone cheers and chants for their captain, all happy to see he's still in good health. "I've been informed there is trouble in the real world, I will be picking a team to go there and aid the other divisions in their research." Everyone cheers again. "Silence! i also have a serious matter to discuss!" The crowd turns from an energetic lively chant to dead silence. 

"There has been talk, talk between divisions and people. Talk that the events of the human world might have been part of something i had planned! Talk that i might be a betrayer to soul society!" Murmurs spread quick through the crowd. "I WILL SAY THIS!" he shouts. "AS LONG AS I LIVE I WILL PROTECT SOUL SOCIETY WITH ALL MY SOUL! AS ALL OF YOU WILL ASWELL!!!!" From the murmurs and the silence the crowd erupts back into a cheer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "That monkey.....Excuse me, I mean my evolutionary challenged captain, has.....Escaped my clutches, as you put it Neith-taichou."Setsuka replied.
> 
> "But I have a feeling we can find him in the Fourth division, he is under the impression I'm not aware of his......Let's say, hobbies."



"Heheheheheh," Isis chuckled slightly to herself. It was kind of cute in a weird way. Son was endearing to her, because he was similar in his fighting, and such a ruffian. Isis often thought of him as a younger brother, though she didn't say that out loud. No way, that'd be way too embarrassing.

"Anyway," Isis put her hands behind her back and faced in the direction of Fourth Division, "Let us be off. I'll go help you make sure he doesn't escape this time."



InfIchi said:


> "Well, shit," Tobias raised his arm, with the bangle around it. The Reiatsu he'd been charging into it reacted, and even as the spike retracted, the bangle turned into a round curved shield. He held it in front of him to block the cane.
> 
> Of course, since, once the cane hit, the force of it threw Tobias off his feet and down the street, that wasn't going to cut it.
> 
> ...



"Oh, he can summon Hollow, wonderful."

Tobias rolled out from under Jakunen and jumped up. Of course, the Hollow was almost on top of him, its mouth snapping wildly, in an instant. So Tobias stuck a rod of metal made from his bangle in its mouth, packed with his Reiatsu and ran again.

"What am I doing, I've beaten Hollow before," he muttered to himself, looking left and right for a good source of metal. He expected the pole to keep its mouth from crushing him for a little at least. Except the crocodile had already shattered it and was thundering along after Tobias.

He'd beaten Hollow before. But only the weakest. Even menials had thrown him about.

And this one was no menial.

"Shit shit shit," Tobias wasn't usually one for this much swearing, but when a crazy guy with a cane was siccing Hollow on him, he was allowed a little leeway.

A lamppost in the distance was his salvation. Reaching it in time, Tobias slammed both hands into it, and the light, stretched out just over the Hollow, detached and dropped on its head.

The Hollow was slightly stunned, and the small amount of electricity stung. Tobias was pulling down the post, trying to get it as condensed as possible. He'd thought of something, and at this point, figured it was his best chance of getting out of this crazy shit.

Rolled up into the size of a beachball, Tobias threw the ball of metal at the Hollow, who snapped it up in an instant. And then, using the link of Reishi Tobias had made from him to the metal, he caused it to burst out in all directions.

The metal shards quickly perforated the crocodile Hollow, its inside far weaker than its outside. Thank god they were stupid.

But it was seriously in pain and seriously pissed off now. Tobias had to run again, as it charged him down. Thankfully, however, he didn't run out of energy before it did. It collapsed, and began to break down. He'd won, somehow.

"Phew," Tobias sat down hard, "Weird shit central, all out, this is your final station."



Taurus Versant said:


> In the depths of Hueco Mundo, an ancient being groaned. It was ageless, a fixture of this world since the very beginning. It was neither alive nor dead, but something else entirely.
> 
> A formless mass, an entity spread across countless fallen souls. Perhaps once, twice a century, a new Hollow would find its way through to its depths. Would become another part of it.
> 
> ...



Gersemi thought it strange, as she took a bite, how many named Gillian they had met. Packs of them were gathering in the deep stony underground, where here power was less than perfect. But Rán was thriving and fighting. She didn't seem concerned by this at all.

Váli, with his spike coat, was safe in any environment. It was hard to harm him.

But Gersemi felt naked without her sand. She was worried, and looking for reasons to get out.

But they could all sense something pulling at them, dragging them down. And Rán was rushing towards it. She wanted it, she needed it. Fuel for her own escape. That was all she desired.

That was why she was racing towards a doomed existence, waiting for its own escape. Their twin desires to be free would clash, and what would be born of that, would be only one escapee. Only one winner in the bid for freedom.



Taurus Versant said:


> Isis spotted Kirai as she was entering the Division. Lucky her. He was wearing the armour he always did, but she knew he had his Shinigami robes on underneath it.
> 
> It wasn't that she specifically disliked the armour, it was just that she always had to waste time placating Dokuro every time he came around Thirteenth. She swore someone could vault the moon, if only they had access to the massive stick up his...yeah nevermind.
> 
> ...



"So, three bit Hollow," Mathias was looking down into the small valley. Inside it, a smaller town.

"We follow Captain Neith's orders than return. Simple as that. Mathias, Kioshi, Rei, you'll be fighting the first." Darren allocated the first fight to those three.

"Awesome," Rei rubbed her hands together, "I've got pay back on for these barrier Hollow."

"You're way too scary, Rei," Mathias took a step back from her aura, feigning fear.

Kioshi just wondered what the hell he was doing there.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 2, 2009)

@Umm seems Deches is heading this way, Well I bet be off in that case. Me being so nearby to you causes alot of stress on me and probly some Captains and Vice-Captains after such an confession. Plus I need to finish my duties."He stated and disappered using shunnpo.
"Wait wha.. I hate that damn shunpo thing. So annoying the captains and High seated officers use it to run away..."She sighed to herself breifly looking at her Zankaputo, well Katana. After all she had yet to learn it's name and be able to release Shikai. She sigheed once more before getting up, and passively walking around.

She ran into Deches, bumping into him while reading dropping the book and falling back paritally until she regained her footing. "Hey!" She said in an annoyed tone, until she saw the captaincy robe, "Umm... sorry... didn't relize it was a captain."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2009)

"It's fine," Dechs waved it off, looking about. "Hmm, it seems Captain Kura has left already."

Dechs continued to look about, turning, his inverted Haori flaring a little.

"Do you know of a Shinigami called Lexis?" Dechs looked over his shoulder at the girl, "I was hoping to have Marco direct me to her, but he obviously doesn't wish to see me at the moment."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 3, 2009)

"Why's that? I mean... Why would you want to see Lexis?"She asked rafer nervously, generally hoping she wasn't in trouble for whatever reason. What did she do? The world was really confusing after all, espeically for shinigami it seemed for example, why did they get paid if they didn't require food and just water. Why was everything so cheap in the human world?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

Elevated heartbeat, shock above average, concern, obvious exposure to a Captain's presence, if she's this informal talking to another. Bingo.

Dechs wasn't the Captain of the Investigations Division for nothing. Spotting a bench inside the division grounds, he sat down upon.

"What I'm here for, Lexis," he looked straight into her eyes, "Is to find out exactly who you are, in your own words. Your involvement with Captain Kura, what he has done, and what you have done. If you'd please."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 3, 2009)

She looked shocked, confused how captain Deches found ut it really was her. She closed her eyes for a second and took a deep breath before picking up her book. "What do you mean... who I am in my own words? And my involvement with Captain Marco... I have no personal background with him if thats what you mean. All that he's done was put me in that barrier after being knocked out, and warrning me on my personal research into death stone... And today..."She said looking down slightly. "I thought I hated him but recently I dont know what to think of him. He's not very easy to read.."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

Dechs thought for a few moments. "Research into Deathstone, you say?"

That was an interesting thread, something to begin with. But there were more concerns with Marco. Dechs would have to meet with him soon enough as well. This action was odd, far too odd to go uninvestigated. There was more behind the scenes than just what Marco had said earlier.

But first, research on deathstone. That could be an important tie to other areas of investigation. Other concerns.

"Don't be shy, you're not in trouble." Dechs smiled slightly at her, trying to calm her. It was true. She wouldn't be the one in trouble, if things came to a head. She was too young, too inexperienced, it showed. She'd have had no idea what she was walking through. Someone else would have to bear the blame, if what Dehcs was suspecting was truly coming to pass.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 3, 2009)

Marco lay down thinking, over the facts and how everything was playing out, the barrier and the hollow get stronger as more than enough reasons to worry especially with Vice-Captain Kyle already aginste him. Aas far as he knew he done nothing wrong though.

"He never explained why... he wanted me to stop such research. Just something the Captain commander may dislike for whatever reason."She muttered thinking. "I know death stone asorbs spiritual energy but simply reversing it cant be too much of a problem can it?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

"How intricate would you say your current research has been?" Dechs entwined his fingers together, resting his chin upon them. "Do you take notes? Would your current knowledge be able to be used by someone to create the effects of Death Stone with Kidou?"

Fifth Division's Captain, Kenneth McKibben, had explained the shape of the barrier Kidou in detail to Dechs. But something had always sat wrong with Dechs. His very first attack on the barrier, it had seemed like it was not nullified or blocked. It had seemed to be absorbed, making the barrier stronger. It had reacted like Death Stone.


----------



## dark0 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Karakura high school*

Geo reluctantly entered the doors of the school it was crowding and he was visibly annoyed by the presence of the multiple students plugging up the halls of the government daycare system. He saw the high spirit energy of the students so he hastily and carefully turned on the vacuum ginto in his backpack. The people started to look sadder and drain as he was nearing his class through the halls of the school, He quickly turned off his ginto after he got into his class _?prolonged exposure will drain this kids? _?hmph?_ ?I have bigger fish to fry.?_

His underpaid washed up teach rambled about the history of Japan, ever ignoring his hopeless attempts to make something of his life and try to teach kids about the wonders of what has come to pass. Alas he valued his time on dynamics of a cliff side many times over what could come of this mortal setting. _?The trees provide as cover while I can still use the grass as a cover and the cliff edge can do away a group and leave an escape for me and drag the fight down into the prefect down slope for my bow.? _

His split second thinking was a double edged sword as he didn?t even take 10 minutes dwelling on mistakes to be made and general hollow behavior. He ran through his library of many hollow that have met their end at the hands of his bow, _?not a lot have special abilities but not melee attack can stand my steele. Your half cocked, airborne attacks can be shot down, intangible attacks; cliff escape ranged finisher.?_ As many seniors ran through his head he wandered into dwelling on tv shows and went into his own world and before he knew it school was over.

His many comebacks and insults to teacher competency have landed him spot of the rebel, but it makes a great social complication as he doesn?t care about talking to about people. He walks down the halls as giggles and insults flow through the air, under his breath he criticizes the worthless conformity of the masses. ?These people just mindlessly babble about someone that isn?t a clone of the rest.? He walks straight of town before heading home fore school, he turns on his ginto and releases his hollow bait into the immediate area.

After a few seconds pass he turns off his ginto preparing to switch it back as black holes rip the sky as hoards of hollows flow through the gate to the deathly plain. ?Damnit, it?s too strong,? He switches back his ginto to suck in the newly appearing hollows energy. Rushed from the side he jump and ducks under the monsters viscous claws and feints a rush, for a fallback slash ripping the hollows mask off with his blazing steele.

*To be continued. *


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2009)

"Well if you mean combining death stone with a kidou or it's properties. It's possible... barely. If you found the right composition and was able to seq. it perfectly with death stone the kidou should theoritcally absorb all spirit energies upto a certain cut off point. It shouldn't survive a major spirit based attack not without something else their to reinforce it. I surose it also depends on how you would use such an attack, doing so directly will just counter act it. Of course with proper preperation and such I think I might be able to briefly distort any barrier of any level kidou if it contains Death stone I can reverse it's effects but only breifly. So the barrier would destory itself for about 10 seconds before reactivating I still havn't found a perament way to reserve it's effects."


So far, all I know is a suddern surge in spirit pressure can brake a small piece of death stone if it's concerated and at least of a weaker captains level in stranght maybe a strong vice-captain could as well... if they had assistance from a few other shinigami. But yes I do take notes and archieve my research but their placed under a grade 80 barrier for obverious reasons. Well... that was since Marco warned me before then I just left them. Why you think someones using my research for something? But since Marco warned me. Wouldn't he of already found out what happens if it's reversed not sure about seq. it with a Kidou though. He has strange Kidou's but all his barriers seem too basic and weak, at least the one I seen."

She said, as always going into more detail than required. Possibly too much. At least the information could possibly be usful and the fact she didn't protect her notes until recently.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2009)

"So Marco places all your research inside a barrier that only he can access? Or can you withdraw it as well? And his barrier seems shoddy, even though it's supposed to be level 80?"

Overloading a Deathstone reinforced barrier. Dechs's attack alone hadn't done it. But the combined Captains's assault had. That met the criteria. And Lexis knew her stuff, enough for her notes definitely to be used by a skilled barrier worker to incorporate them. Concerning.

"Lexis," Dechs looked down at her, "while a brilliant thinker and research head, Captain Amen'Hoko is often busy with his own personal work. And while not as readily equipped, I like to think personal research is an aspect of Ninth Division. Those with strong understandings of Spiritual Science are also welcomed greatly. Would you consider becoming a part of my Division?"

There was enough here to serve as a concern to Dechs. This was a situation that he could benefit from if he could control it early, but would cause grave damage if it was allowed to run wild.

"Also, while I understand he's become a part of the familiar to you, it is wisest you refer to him as Captain Kura at all times. Unwanted attention may come from an unseated Shinigami referring to a Captain in such a familiar manner."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2009)

"Well... Ok... Anyway, captain Kura doesn't seem to be able to use grade 50 up without using the full incantation even then it seems to take multiple times for him to even be successful. I very much doubt he can even create a barrier able to hold even a single vice-captain back. But as for your offer..."She said and thought about it for around 5 minutes.
"Yeah. Seems to benefit Soul Society so yeah I'll join but isn't their documents and such to fill out first?"She asked curiously. "If you really wanted I could give you what notes I have on my personal research. But can I ask you something. How does one train to find out their Zankaputo's name?"


----------



## Serp (Oct 4, 2009)

Nagi had been shunpo'ing around until he found that familiar spiritual pressure that he been searching for.
"Dechs." He nodded towards Lexis but this was no time to be polite.
"I need to talk to you about these recent discoveries about deathstone and the such. Unlike other captains you are straight to the point and I believe as a scientist I would value your unbiased opinion  alot more."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 4, 2009)

Kioshi looked over the team he was put into and gave a sigh. He had been trying ever since his run in with the 13th division to make the most of this, but no matter what he kept getting depressed over the situation. Here he found himself back in the human world on a mission to kill some hollows with some other 13th members and in the back of his mind as he watch Mathais fake fear of Rei’s sudden change in aura he could only wonder.

_“What the hell am I doing here?”_

He felt like running away to a familiar place like home and locking himself in his room, but then thoughts of a pissed off 13th division and 2nd division captain and even worse his father plagued his mind. 

“I remember the last time he got angry with me” Kioshi spoke softly to himself as he glanced into the azure colored sky.

_Flashback
A young Kioshi stood in front of in front of a large grey desk that matched the dark grey painting on the walls surrounding him as he studied the area around him. To the right of him stood a brown book case that had a white name plate going across the front that read “Documents” and was stacked full of books an different kind of files. 

“You disappoint me…..Kioshi.” A masculine voice spoke causing Kioshi to look in the owner’s direction. A rather tall, but built man sat in a black chair facing away from his son as he stared out the large window that was positioned behind him.

“Do you hear me Kioshi?“ His father spoke again this time with more bass in his voice as he awaited an answer from his son. Kioshi fidgeted as he stood and glance down at the wood floor beneath him.

“Y-Yes I-I he-heard you father” he stuttered quite afraid of the man in front of him. It was usually around this time when reports from the shinigami academy came in and it was around this time that he would have to take on of this “verbal bashings” as he called it from his father. 

“Oh? Then I guess I should also tell you that you are A *FAILURE* in every sense of the word!” He screamed at his son in anger as he continued to stare in out the window in front of him.

“You don’t understa-WHAT DON’T I UNDERSTAND!” His father interrupted whipping his chair around to stare into his sons face. Their eyes locked for a moment before his father gave a sigh and turned back around in his chair.

“I’m done talking to you…please leave” waving his hand as he said so. Kioshi stared at the back of his chair before turning heel and walking toward the door.

“Kioshi” his father called “If you don’t pass the next time around and don’t graduate consider yourself an orphan.” Kioshi eyes widened in his head “You can’t be serious” he said to his father is disbelief only to be meet with silence.

“I’ll show you…” he mumbled with tears forming in his eyes “I’ll become a seated officer and not only prove you wrong, but show you up in every way possible.”
End_

Even though he was young back then that memory stuck with Kioshi. Leaving was out of the question indefinitely. If he ran he would just prove his father words right that he is a failure.

“So….when do we make our move?” He questioned his gaze turning to the valley below him.

-3rd Division-

The halls were bustling with activity as Fumiko began issuing orders. They got off to a slow start as the division members eyed Fumiko strangely with her sudden change in behavior. The vice captain they knew was laid back and playful who was often late to meetings and sparring session and was only serious when her captain order her to be, but at the moment she was acting just like their captain. 

“Come on guys move!” Fumiko yelled walking through the halls. “With the barrier incident and what not we have to tighten up our patrols around the seireitei.” The vice captains meeting had hit a spot inside her, but she didn’t know why. She knew her captain would never do such a thing, but for something this serious to hit close to home.

“Where’s Natalia?” Fumiko questioned as she walked through the halls. 

“3rd seat Natalia here vice captain” she said rounding the corner out of breath.

“All patrols will report to Natalia once through. Make sure to keep any eye out for anyone even seemingly suspicious. Even if their just picking their nose I want you to question them” Fumiko announced. “Natalia once they report to you I want a full report after you’re of anything you think deserves my immediate attention understood?”

“Yes’ Ma’am” she nodded walking behind Fumiko as she jotted down what was said. “Though vice captain Ikeda where is captain Rastarious?” Fumiko walked in silence for a moment as she and Natalia glanced at the captains door. “He’s busy at the moment so no one disturbs him got it?”

“Yes vice captain.”


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "Well... Ok... Anyway, captain Kura doesn't seem to be able to use grade 50 up without using the full incantation even then it seems to take multiple times for him to even be successful. I very much doubt he can even create a barrier able to hold even a single vice-captain back. But as for your offer..."She said and thought about it for around 5 minutes.
> 
> "Yeah. Seems to benefit Soul Society so yeah I'll join but isn't their documents and such to fill out first?"She asked curiously. "If you really wanted I could give you what notes I have on my personal research. But can I ask you something. How does one train to find out their Zankaputo's name?"



"I can have the forms filled out afterwards. For now, I think I'd like to go collect your research and transport it to Ninth Division, as well as have one of my Shinigami aid you in transferring your property."

"Your Zanpakutō?" Dechs thought for a moment. "The best advice I could give any Shinigami is to remain as true to yourself as possible, and it will gradually reveal itself to you. All Zanpakutō are different, as all Shinigami are different. There's no better advice, even if some Shinigami I know would strongly disagree with my words."



Serp said:


> Nagi had been shunpo'ing around until he found that familiar spiritual pressure that he been searching for.
> "Dechs." He nodded towards Lexis but this was no time to be polite.
> "I need to talk to you about these recent discoveries about deathstone and the such. Unlike other captains you are straight to the point and I believe as a scientist I would value your unbiased opinion  alot more."



Dechs looked straight at Nagi, and more ties of his recent suspicion intertwined.

"Lexis, head towards where you research is being kept, I'll be along shortly." Dechs walked quickly past Nagi, motioning him to follow. Once they were out of earshot, he turned to the Twelfth Squad Captain.

"If we're both heading towards the same conclusion, Captain Amen'hoko," Deches was serious here, "I think it's important I bring together my facts as well. Would you be willing to collect Fifth's Captain and meet me in my Division Office? The information I'm about to retrieve is incredibly important, and I think it will tie in strongly to what you know as well."



cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi looked over the team he was put into and gave a sigh. He had been trying ever since his run in with the 13th division to make the most of this, but no matter what he kept getting depressed over the situation. Here he found himself back in the human world on a mission to kill some hollows with some other 13th members and in the back of his mind as he watch Mathais fake fear of Rei?s sudden change in aura he could only wonder.
> 
> _?What the hell am I doing here??_
> 
> ...



"We're heading in now," Darren nodded. The other Shinigami headed down with him. Luckily enough, the three Hollow were tolerating each other, but were not a group.

So the first one, what looked like a massive caterpillar with long wavy tentacles, each tipped with a sharp blade, would not be backed up.

"Rei, Mathias, Kioshi, take it."

Rei, with a loud whoop, raced down the last portion of the hillside, her Zanpakutō already out, and a glowing red Kidou in her other hand. She jumped high, the Shot of Red Fire Hadou rapidly blasting the length of the caterpillar.

It was times like this that reminded Mathias, despite Rei being smarter and more mature than him, she still had that battlecrazy streak that infected most of Thirteenth Division through their Captain. It really was Eleventh Division + Kidou.

Of course, that line dropped out of Mathias's thought as he stabbed his own Zanpakutō into one of the hollow's flailing tentacles, and was subsequently hoisted through the air.

That was smart.



cjones8612 said:


> -3rd Division-
> 
> The halls were bustling with activity as Fumiko began issuing orders. They got off to a slow start as the division members eyed Fumiko strangely with her sudden change in behavior. The vice captain they knew was laid back and playful who was often late to meetings and sparring session and was only serious when her captain order her to be, but at the moment she was acting just like their captain.
> 
> ...



The sound of Fumiko actually giving orders and taking her responsibility seriously nearly startled Rastarious off his chair. Still though, it helped. The trail of interlocking facts across his many books on the history of Soul Society was leading him closer and closer to something...something wrong, that wasn't stamped out early enough. He'd discover it soon. Oh so soon.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "We're heading in now," Darren nodded. The other Shinigami headed down with him. Luckily enough, the three Hollow were tolerating each other, but were not a group.
> 
> So the first one, what looked like a massive caterpillar with long wavy tentacles, each tipped with a sharp blade, would not be backed up.
> 
> ...



Rei nearly startled Kioshi as she charged at the hollow with a loud whoop sound. Not to lag behind he followed suit attacking the wild failing hollow as Rei pelted the beasts with kido. The caterpillar like hollow sent one of it's many limbs at Kioshi who quickly deflected the blow. He force one of the tentacles down to the ground and with a spin he lopped it off and watched as it fell limp to the ground.

The hollow roared from the lost of it's arm and from having another one of it's tentacles impaled by Kioshi who was being flung through the air. Seeing this as an opening Kioshi began chanting for a kido spell. A golden lasso shot out his left hand as it wrapped itself around the hollows neck.

As soon as the first lasso found it's mark Kioshi sent out a second lasso wrapping around it's neck. He began to pull back on the rope and after stepping a good distance back Kioshi launched himself off the ground like a sling shot going straight for it's neck.

"I got you!" Kioshi screamed only to be meet with a cero in mid-air. Narrowly he escaped as he fell back to the ground the cero burning some of his arm.

"Should have guessed it wouldn't be that easy."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2009)

"Did that thing just fire a cero?" Rei yelled out, cutting as deeply into its body as possible.

"What the hell," Darren took a step back, "This is meant to be a common level Hollow. Only Gillian and above can fire Cero, right?"

"Concerning," a single word, as expected, from Kirai.

"Should we help them?" Alexis asked, looking worried. Vanen looked up, and pointed.

Mathias, who had recovered from the Caterpillar Hollow's toss, was preparing the Fourth Hadou with startling intake. Placing his two fingers at the base of his Tantō knife, he thrust it down, yelling out the name of White Lightning at the same time.

The thunderbolt powered Zanpakutō literally scythed the skull of the caterpillar in half. Mathias bounced off its back and grabbed his blade.

"Showoff," Rei stuck out her tongue.

"Um, hey, guys," Kioshi was pointing at the dead Hollow. Only it didn't seem dead, as its body was shaking violently. All of a sudden, its back split open, and countless numbers of butterflies, crimson red, emerged, fluttering about, each with a tiny mask over its head. Each with a dangerous feel.

"Okay, now," Darren drew his Zanpakutō, "we help."

He dived forward, off the cliff face, his Reiatsu flaring. _"At the moment of their death, *Absolution.*"_

The katana he carried darkened rapidly to black, and he swung it through one of the many butterflies. An explosion emerged from the creature, igniting many of those around them. Alexis, Kirai and Vanen were right behind him.


----------



## Serp (Oct 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dechs looked straight at Nagi, and more ties of his recent suspicion intertwined.
> 
> "Lexis, head towards where you research is being kept, I'll be along shortly." Dechs walked quickly past Nagi, motioning him to follow. Once they were out of earshot, he turned to the Twelfth Squad Captain.
> 
> "If we're both heading towards the same conclusion, Captain Amen'hoko," Deches was serious here, "I think it's important I bring together my facts as well. Would you be willing to collect Fifth's Captain and meet me in my Division Office? The information I'm about to retrieve is incredibly important, and I think it will tie in strongly to what you know as well."



Nagi nodded. "By bringing Ken, I assume you mean in a civil manner or is he someone we have to cation ourselves with?" Nagi's eyes going thin.

Nagi was determined to figure all this shit out, he was a genius but his opponent was a tricky bastard. He and Serp had done nothing wrong but they fit the profile and had some dodgy stuff that wouldn't look good do so in an attempt to save them selves they devoted themselves to this.

-----
With Serp and Arlen

Serp and Arlen were busy training in the forest. Arlen was holding his groud as Serp shunpo'd in front of his stalled and then attacked. Arlen was to hold his ground and then counter. But although not going as serious as he could Serp was still over powering the youth.

"Orochi-sama, how is it you are so strong?"

Serp looked at him, "I have found a style and fight with it, no matter what strikes me I relate it back to this style."

"A style of swordsmanship, can you teach me?"

"No! You must find your own style, one that suits you."

"I see..." As he finished Serp was behind him again, thrusting forward with a strike.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2009)

"Civil," Dechs warned against threats of violence, "Kenneth is not the Captain we may need to...restrain, before the day is out."

"Simply ask him to accompany you to Ninth Division and wait for me. No threats, no veiled meanings, do it nicely."

With that, Dechs was heading to where Lexis had her notes kept. He'd need them.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 5, 2009)

Lexis sighed deeply arriving at her quarters. After a brief search she found them the small jewelry case it was locked in or rafer sealed within. After a minor kidou it would only respond to it openned and she collected her notes. "I seriously hope Captain Deches is acctully going to use them for a good purpose. Similiarly I hope Captain Kura has nothing to do with this. He seems pritty strong. Maybe stronger than he is portrayed to be."She stated to herself thinking. She left the room sliding the door behide her and waited for Captain Deches arrival.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2009)

Dechs soon arrived, his Fourth Seat Aigo trailing behind.

"Aigo," Dechs indicated to Lexis, "Help out new Shinigami collect her things, and then show her to her new residence in my Division."

"Lexis," Dechs walked over, and held out a hand for the research, "I have an important meeting I'll need these papers for. I apologise for taking them off your hands so soon, but they will be returned to you shortly. If I may?"


----------



## Cjones (Oct 5, 2009)

"This is getting out of hand" Kioshi thought as he unsheated his katana from his sash. The red butterflies came fluttering out of the hollows body as if the hollow itself was a nesting ground for these things. Their crimson red color shined as some began to rush in Kioshi's direction.

With a flick of his wrist Kioshi sliced two of the butterflies in half with his nodachi. Turning on his heel Kioshi gave a swing with his zanpaktou killing 4 more. Every turn and spin Kioshi made was executed in a manner which allowed him to kill more than one enemy which each swing. This went on for a few minutes before jumped back to catch his breath.

"I thought this was suspose to be a regular hollow!" He questioned as he found himself defending against even more of these annoying insects. He jumped back once again finding himself chanting for a low level hado spell. It wasn't his greatest aspect, but it would help. 

Instantly most of the butterflies froze infront of him as they were enveloped in a red glow letting Kioshi do what ever he please with the ones flutter helplessly in front of him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2009)

"Ugh, what are these things?"

Mathias was slashing rapidly, trying to keep the butterflies back, but they were mobbing him. There was a powder being released from their wings, and he was already beginning to feel nauseous and weak.

This was really bad.

"Mat!" Rei blasted multiple ice Kidou, freezing the area around him. "They don't like cold!" she yelled back to the others.

_"Orchid Sky."_

Kirai spoke two words, one more than usual. The twisting tornado quickly cleared a large number of the butterflies, shredding them apart.

Darren was still cutting through them, unleashing more explosions with every kill. Vanen and Alexis were fighting hard as well.

"We just...have to keep them...under control!" Darren was doing his best, but the numbers were huge, and even a single one of the butterflies could unleash enough powder to weaken a Shinigami.

And that was the least of their problems. With a loud and threatening roar, the other two Hollow in the area arrived, intent on feasting upon the Shinigami present.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2009)

Lexis looked at him curious. "Meeting? Well umm..."She said uneasy after all what if Deches was the one causing all this she thought. "Well... ok."She finally said and went to hand them over to Captain Deches hoping he wasn't the cause of this hole thing. Especially if he was to be her new captain.

"Hey."Lexis then said turning to 4th seat Aigo. Smiling cheerfuly. She then went on to ask, "One thing interests me. Do you have any idea why Vice-Captain Kyle wears sort of custom made shinigami gear. It seems to be made for cold climates but it isn't cold here..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2009)

"I don't think I ever got around to asking," Aigo was helping Lexis pack up her stuff. "I think most of us just assumed it was due to his Shikai being an ice type."

With the notes in hand, Dechs was hurrying back to his Division. He hoped Kenneth and Serp were already there. The sooner this was resolved, the better.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 6, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I don't think I ever got around to asking," Aigo was helping Lexis pack up her stuff. "I think most of us just assumed it was due to his Shikai being an ice type."



"Yeah likly, I think I'll ask him though next time I have the oppuntity to. So... you're 3rd seat right?"She asked insiting she carried most of her belongings not wanting to seem weak or passive. "I'm taking it your quite strong then? By seated officer standards?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2009)

"I'm the fourth Seat," Aigo rubbed the back of his head, a little embarrassed by being thought so well of, "And while there's a degree of strength needed, Cathises-Taichou gives ranks based on the skills a Shinigami provide to Ninth Division, not solely on power."


----------



## dark0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Karakura outskirts 

The dark realm that lies beyond the dripping faucet of hollows intrigued geo. ?How could they flock into that one area, what a giant hunting ground awaits?? The hollows moved in closer as they jumped at him, throwing tentacles and claws wildly trashing the ground. As a countermeasure he jumped up and away as his flashing red arrows pierce the air. His steele was blazing even the no charge shots were overflowing with awesome power.

He flew through the air landing in the fields of grass jumping around confusing the hollows while firing his burning arrows thought multiple enemies at a time. He frantically jumps into the trees for a new hiding place and the hollows uselessly chased him into the forest just to be shot out. Suddenly a dark reiatsu filled the air as three menos grande walked out of the dark hollow world. Their tongues shot out attacking the hollows but soon shooting at geo.

Geo dashes past the sharp slashing tongues and shoots them into the ground. He runs for the cliff edge and a swift arrow blows off the side of the hill as the flat landed rubble slides to the end of the ravine. As the rocks slide down the sides of the mountains, the menos start charging the awesome power of the cero. ?grr damnit.? He quickly leaps around the feet of the menos firing arrows up and throughout the giant hollow. The charging stops and geo dashes up the dieing menos that falls to the earth.

BOOOM

Two ceros collide in side the menos grande as it?s former friends destroy him for the real threat; Quincy. He jumps out firing super charged arrows, one strikes the deadly hollow in the face destroying its mask and sealing its fate. More arrows strike as the hollow fades and geo falls onto the menos grande for cover and a fall breaker. Geo is running away from the menos grande putting him in way of the gillians. At the final stage he uses a wealth of energy and fires hundreds of arrows attacking the menos and the hollows behind. "After all that all the hollows are done, geez." After the huge ordeal he sprits home and lays in bed for many hours before waking up to go to school again? ?Crap.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "I'm the fourth Seat," Aigo rubbed the back of his head, a little embarrassed by being thought so well of, "And while there's a degree of strength needed, Cathises-Taichou gives ranks based on the skills a Shinigami provide to Ninth Division, not solely on power."



"Oh ok, guess your a more experianced then other shinigami or my level then too?"She asked curiously.
"Then again I surpose true power is knowledge. Since without you cant do much. Too bad I lack any knowledge about how a Zankaputo's shikai works. Making contact with my spirit is hard enough."She said looking down slightly. Feeling somewhat disapointed by such things. Well it was harder than it should of been, seems every time she tried since first seeing her spirit it just cut off. Maybe she done something wrong but doubted such things. "Shouldn't we get moving? Worlds are getting late."She surguested keenly.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2009)

"Phew," Tobias sat down hard, "Weird shit central, all out, this is your final station." Clap! Clap! Clap! A slow clap came from above, Tobias looked up and say Jakunen standing in the sky. "Ok, Last stop in weird shit central..." He blinked as Jakunen slowly dropped to the ground. "Congratulations, I have to say that was impressive thinking." He bowed to Tobias. "I am intrigued by this power of yours, and so are the people i work for." 

Tobia's raised an eyebrow. "So you don't want to kill me now?" He asked. "I never wanted to kill you. It was simply a test ordered by my boss." He stood back up and adjusted his monocle. "And who's this Boss of yours?" Tobias asked. "I'll answer that, but first allow me to ask you this. How far can your teacher take you?" Jakunen's voice seemed eerie. "What do you mean?" The teen asked again. "In this world there are things you couldn't dream off. People that would frighten your soul to it's core and make you wish you could forget what you experienced."

"So far you're number one on that list." He commented. "Don't fear me, I am simple a middleman, I work as a go-between to negotiate deals. I have a proposal for you." He handed Tobias a white card that simply said, "Joutei" "What's this? Joutei, that's supreme being right?" Jakunen smirked. "Yes, It is." he answered. "So what kind of proposal is this?" Tobias asked once more. "Don't worry, You will see." Jakunen raised his hand. "I will see you around, But don't worry, You wont be seeing me."  With those final words, Jakunen vanished in an instant.

Elsewhere-

"We have a signal." Aika walks into Melisa's room. "Ah, Seems that guy's got something after all." Melisa laughed. "Melisa, Do you truly trust that... Middle man? It seems he's-" Melisa waved her off. "He said he wouldn't join our group officially, but he would recruit for us. That means he's still kind of apart of us.. i think... We'll get him to join us some time though! Don't know what the hell the bastard wants from us..." she rubber her chin. "Anyway, Send Mamamo and Mitchell to pick up the target. Don't let them screw it up!" Aika nodded. "Yes ma'am." 

With Ichidan-

"And so, I am back here." He looked up at a large abandoned hotel. "Seems the Black rose gangs called another meeting." He looked over at the cat on his shoulder. "This time, How about we take over the whole gang instead of a division?" He asked Risha. "Sounds like fun~" The voice in his head echoed as the cat seemed to purr.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2009)

"Ummm," Lexis was talking so fast, Aigo couldn't really keep up. She was basically a sponge for knowledge. It was her final sentence that threw him an escape.

"Yeah," he picked up the bigger of the boxes Lexis had packed, "We'll go now."

~~~

"Joutei, huh?" Tobias thought for a little. The concept was affecting that which he had not been willing to think before, and that was, in some way, Jackson's teaching was not as good as it could be. That his learning was being stunted by Jackson's anger at Tobias's screw up, which had cost the man his daughter.

But this Joutei might be able to help him to master his power faster. He'd be able to find Nicola faster. He'd be able to put her to rest. Jackson wouldn't tolerate him further after that if it happened anyway. What if Nicola was the next soul he helped pass on?

No, maybe this Joutei was the way to go. Tobias thought about it as he walked, but he wasn't really going anywhere.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2009)

~With Reno~

Several hours had passed since he started on his quest to find a member of the Blue Dragon Gang.  He had almost given up on finding one when he spotted a connivance store being held up. The blue wrapped around the man?s bicep was clear indication of who he was affiliated with. With the speed of a big cat Reno burst though the doors of the store and land on the man. After a short struggle Reno lands several hard blows in succession. The man?s eyes roll into the back of his head as he falls unconscious. Looking to the store clerk Reno growls,  ?You didn?t see a thing, right?? The worker?s jaw drops as he just blankly nods his head. With a grunt Reno picks the man up and is out the door. As he vanishes from sight sirens can be herd as a police car pulls up to the shop. As the officers step out of their cars the attendant falls to his knees in a cold sweat. Who was that, that saved him and why was he so ominous? 

*present*

-SLAP- 

The Blue Dragon member stirs back to the real world as the pain receptors in his face burn to life. ?Where hell am I!? he yells as he realizes he is bound to a chair.  ?Well your not amongst friends.? Reno says with a hiss in his retort as he comes into view spinning two large needles in his hands. The man?s eyes focus on his captor as sweat rolls down the side of his face. ?What dose the leader of the Broken Sword want with me?? the man ask hesitantly. A low chuckle leaves Reno?s throat as he steps into the dim light.  ?So, you recognize me, do you.? Reno says as the drops to a squat so that he is face level with is captive.  ?As far as what we want, well that is simple my gullible lil? pawn. I want to know everything about the Blue Dragon. Members, drug pickup dates and locals, who the real leader are and what your gang is up too. You know the whole nine yards.? Reno says in a sadistic tone. The man spits on the floor by Reno?s shoes. ?Like I?d tell you, even if I did know.? the man growls back. 

A sick smile crosses Reno?s lips as he stands back up.  ?Well, if that is how you want to be.? Reno chuckle as that smile falls to a scowl. In a swift motion Reno plunges both needles deep into the man?s thighs. The man screams bloody murder as Reno wraps exposed wires around each needle and clamps them into place.  ?You know, before I became more enlightened I used to torture information from people like you by pulling fingernails and toenails from hands and feet. I broke bones and tore the flesh.  but I find this  just as good a tool as anything.? Reno says. ?What!? Your voiced changed. Who are you??  ?Oh you noticed did you, well lets just say I?m a little excited now. Do you care to talk now?? Reno asserts. ?Fuck you.? The man growls. 

Reno laughs as he walks over to the wall and flips a switch. The man?s whole body freezes as the screams in pain. Several thousand volts of electricity courses through his veins and body. After a second or so Reno flips the switch again. Composing himself Reno speaks.  ?Is your tongue any looser now? I mean your miles from anywhere, no one can hear you scream.? Reno says as his fingers tap around the switch. ?G. Go to hell.? the man says short of breath. Reno shrugs as he flips the switch again. ?AHHHHH!!! WHAIT!! I THINK WE CAN WORK OUT A DEEEEAAAAALL!!? The man screams. Flipping the switch again Reno snaps his fingers. Several RoA members enter the room holding pads and pens.  ?Well, shall we begin?? Reno ask. 

~With Draconis~ 

Drool trickles to the ground from his mask as he slowly stalks the three Shinigami. He was waiting for them to make the fatal mistake of splitting up. To his satisfaction it wasn?t long before the leader of the group turns. ?I think that we?ll cover more ground if we split up. Just don?t go too far out of sense range. Alright?? he says. With a bow the other too signal that they understand. With a leap the other two run in different directions. To Draconis? acute senses the second male was the weakest of the group so he?d be the first to be hunted.  With a sly smile beneath his mask Draconis slips into the shadows shifting form as he stalks his prey.  As the shinigami goes about his business he begins to hear a light scraping sound in the distance. -SCRAPE- Eiji looks around as the sound fades into the background. Shrugging his shoulders he turns back to his work. -SCRRRRAAAAAPPPPPEEEEEE-  This time the sound was louder, closer and more ominous. Pulling his Zanpaktou from his sheath Eiji turns to the direction he thinks the sound came from. ?Wh, who?s there?? he ask as a nervous sweat pours down his brow. A sinister laugh feels the air as the Shinigami jumps back, this Reiatsu, it felt like a Hollow. ?Show your self beast!? he roars as he pulls his sword to his chest.  ?Ah ha ha ha ha ha.? was the answer to the Shinigami?s demand. 

As the Shinigami backed up a shadowy figure stepped from the darkness into the dim light. It was about the size and shape of a man. It wore dark heavy working boots, dark pants, a ragged ratty red and green stripped sweater and a fedora like hat. Off the things right hand hung four large blades that seemed to be attached to a glove. As the creature stepped further into the dim light the Shinigami catches it?s piercing blue eyes and burnt flesh. ?What are you?? the Shinigami ask. The Figure just laughs as it raises it?s clawed hand and a blaze erupts around the Shinigami.  ?Ah ha ha ha ha ha.? echoes though  the air as the Shinigami lands from his escape. Looking around the figure is gone. A cold sweat forms on his brow as he looks around. Turning in a circle he comes face to face with the man. Those anger filled eyes lock onto the Shiniagami?s as the man lashes out.  Blood splatters the ground as the Shinigami leaps back and clutches his side. Bringing his clawed hand up Draconis shakes his index finger in a no, no fashion as he vanishes from view. ?It?s fast.? Eiji grunts out as he pulls his Zanpaktou back up to a defensive manner. 

But as Eiji decides it is time to go offensive blue beams of energy cut trough his knees and elbows. Effectively froze in place, as his joints were locked, he can only watch as the burned man appears before him again.  ?Oh how sad the little piggy can?t move. Come, I?ll make it all better.? he cackles as he gets closer. Sweat pours down Eiji?s face as Draconis got closer and closer. ?What are you?? He ask as Draconis stopped a foot from him.  ?Me? I?m a Hollow that really likes his job.? he says as he plunges his knives into the Eiji?s chest.  ?Do forgive me though, as I like to play different parts.? Draconis says as his form shifts back to a mock up of his Gillian appearance.  ?Don?t worry Eiji, I?ll take real good care of Akemi. In fact she?ll be joining you soon.? Draconis says as he twist his clawed hand and rips Eiji in two. After consuming the Shinigami?s soul and sword Draconis takes a deep breath as he takes the shape of Eiji. Turning to his left he sprints in the direction that he last felt the female Shinigami.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2009)

In the human world-

"First division on the prowl." A man with a soul patch and sunglasses stands over Karakura town. He has a white cloak with with white shoulder pads and green hair spiked out in all directions. "Ex-Third Division, Now member of the first division! My name's Wild and I'll bring down the house!" He took a proud stance. 

"Oi, Maro, Seems we got us another one." A voice calls from behind him. "It seems so Daiku." The first division shinigami quickly turns around. Before him stand two men dressed in black, One wears a short sleeve T-shirt with "Ramones!" On the front and loose black jeans, The other wears a long black leather jacket with metal spikes on the shoulders and leather pants.

Maro, The one who wore the jacket, Had a bikers helmet with spike on the top. Daiku had spiked black hair with red tint. "What is it you want?" Wild asked. "We're just here to kill you, See we got kinda sick of all you shinigami puttin blame on us." Maro drew a sword from thin air. "Think it's fair we get kicked out of soul society and blammed for all the shit goin down here? Nah, I don't think so." 

Daiku drew a shorter katana from behind him. "I agree with my buddy here, How bout we see how good soul society's first division is? We've killed plenty from other divisions so far.. But you'll be the first from the first. Doesn't that sound cool?" He grinned. "I'll teach you bastards to mess with Kigai's division...." Wild drew his zanpakto and charged forward. "Heh, Bring it."


----------



## Serp (Oct 7, 2009)

Nagi had reached the 5th division and strided through.
He reached Kenneth's door and rather than knock poked his head in and peered around the door.

"Ken, you here? Dechs would like a word and offered me as your courier."

Kenneth made a noise, Nagi assumed he was drunk and took that noise to be an agreement. 

"So hurry on over, I'll meet you there." And then Nagi was gone, he walked through the division once more and then shunpo'd away in an instant.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2009)

~With Kenneth~

Kenneth walks back into his Division as he sees Nagi stepping back out the front door.  “Wonder what th’ lad wanted.” Kenneth says as he scratches his head. Looking around Kenneth shakes his head. None of his Division was around that he could question. So with a shrug of his shoulders Kenneth fold his arms behind his back.  “Well I guess if it was important he’ll come back.” Kenneth mumbles to himself as he walks to his office. Reaching in he flips the switch on the wall turning the light on. As light floods the room a low moan can be heard. “T..tur…n it oft.” Kenneth’s head cocks to the side. The voice was familiar, it sounded a lot like Yasuhiro.  “Yasuhiro, are ya in here?” Kenneth ask. A rustling near his desk catches Kenneth’s attention as his fourth seat pulls himself to his knees. 

The tail, tail signs of a bad hang over was apparent. The bags, the green tent to the skin. The crusty sake in the corners of his mouth.  “Ya okay boy? Yer not lookin’ so good.”  Kenneth says as he takes a step in. “I’m. I’m okay, okay Caffeine. Nakkie says that Deets haunts to C you  in the pint’s bark…” As Yasuhiro tries to string his words together he falls back onto his ass.  “Aye, I figured he would. Tell ya what lad, ya jus stay here and sleep that off.” Kenneth says as he pulls his right hand down his face. Grabbing his bead he turns and walks out his door. He figured he knew what this was about as he falls into a full Shunpo spree as the doors of his Division blew open. At this rate he figures that he and Nagi would reach Dechs at the same time. As the doors close shut Yasuhiro  falls back to his side and falls into a hard sleep.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2009)

"Nagi, Kenneth," Dechs nodded at the two as they entered the audience chamber. Dechs proceeded to close the doors, to keep out prying eyes. On the main table sat Lexis's research notes.

"I recently followed a train of thoughts that had concerned me, and came into a degree of information. I think Nagi-san has also found clues to the same conclusion, but allow me to show my piece first. Kenneth, you had identified the form of the Kidou Barrier used for that despicable Hollow feeding frenzy, and I studied its composition fully. However, something about it didn't feel right, in comparison to the full barrier. Would you be so kind as to create a small scale version of the barrier?"

Kenneth paused for a bit, before nodding and doing so. A sheet of the barrier came together between his hands. Dechs lashed out and pointed at it, a wordless incantation of the First Hado, Thrust, striking it. The barrier quivered, but stood. Dechs followed with a stronger version, and at that, the barrier broke down.

"A stronger Kidou breaks the barrier," Dechs commented, before pointing to the table full of notes. "Kenneth, could you take a look at those notes, and then try working the data on them into a version of that barrier?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2009)

~With Kenneth~ 

 “Aye, that should be no problem.” Kenneth says he starts to pour over the documents as he takes a seat. His eyes flows over the papers and research material as if he was a kid in a candy shop. That is until he realized it was all on ‘Death’ Stone. His head slightly tilts to the side as he taps the fingers on his left hand on the table. Looking over the theories and data he rubs his right hand though his hair.  “Although it’s possible that mah men didn’t come across a hint of ‘Death’ Stone, I’m honestly not sure that it was used in the construction of th’ barriers. As ya undoubtedly kno’ Death Stone has the ability t’ adsorb Reiatsu.” As Kenneth paws over more of the documents he continues to speak.  “As I can see whom ever did this research points t’ th’ fact that you can combine Bakudo and Death Stone, while it is possible Death Stone is far too fragile to do this as it would be counter productive, since Bakudos are comprised of Reaiatsu. Hell Captain and Vice Captains can’t even touch the stuff with out our Reiatsu destroying the stuff.  Kenneth says as he turns back to Dechs.

As he dose a wheel clicks.  “Unless..” Turning back  around Kenneth pulls a pen from his robes. Grabbing a piece of blank paper he goes to work. A few minutes he turns back to Dechs.  “Nao although Death Stone is a possibility I believe that a modified Splitting Void can do th’ trick as well. If ya can alter the composition of th’ Void spell ya can make it absorb and displace Reiatsu making the barrier stronger. But it could also be an artificially created Death Stone. This super stone may not have th’ weakness of th’ natural stuff.” Kenneth says as he rubs his chin.

Then with a flip of his wrist he places the palm of his right hand so that it is facing the ceiling. Sweat pours down his face as he integrates the new splitting Void Format into the spell. A moment later a transparent part of a shield forms in his hand.  "Alright lad, lets see what ya have." Kenneth says.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2009)

At the First division-

BOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! "WAAAAH!!!!!" a man is flown out of what used to be Kigai's office. "Huff...huff....huff....huff..." The Captain commander stands in the middle of a small crater, splinters of wood falling from the sky. "Call someone to remodel the office." He turns to the man who was flown out. "And go check with the fourth division to make sure you were not wounded, Forgive my outburst." The man nodded and rushed off down a hallway.. The only thing left of Kigai's office.

"What's wrong captain?" Dokuro didn't know exactly what to say, he was mostly speechless, not once, Not once, has Kigai ever had an explosion of anger so great he allowed his reiatsu to crush the spirit particles making up his office. "Inform all captains, They must have their teams sent to the human world within the day." He turned his back. "Also, Inform the Kuzusu, Ereki, Ko and Ssob. They are all going to the human world to represent the first division."

He turned his head to Dokuro. "Wild was a member of my third and my first division. I picked him out of the accedemy. I was hoping to have this settled before any more shinigami died, But it seems Wild had to die. Do NOT let him die in vain Dokuro. We must capture these men.. Whoever they are... We must capture them." He clenches his fists. "Go now." Dokuro nods and vanishes in a shunpo. 

"What the hell am i supposed to do in this situation." Kigai gripped his firsts tightly. "I fought in battles, I hate battles. I hate fighting, I hate bloodshed, We were at peace. It was calm, It was collected!" blood drops to the floor. "Why do these men have to die now!?" he tries to release his hands but he can't, the tension is too great and his grip has caused his palms to bleed.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 7, 2009)

Breathing heavily Kioshi looked around the battlefield that before him. Hollowflies laid everywhere around him as he stood catching his breath. The sheer amount of the hollowflies themselves where insane, but where exactly did they come from? 

Kioshi decided now wasn't the time to ask this question as he stood straight up from his slouched poisiton. Finally hoping to catch a breather and clear his mind his small taste of serenity was cut short as a hellish roar caught his attention.

A mix looked of shock and maybe a small hint of fear played on Kioshi's features. The other two hollows in the area arrived at their location with a look of hunger on their face.

_"Why are they attacking all of a sudden?"_ Kioshi questioned as he prepared for battle. There was something off about this mission, but Kioshi couldn't tell what it was.

_"First it was that hollow having the ability to shoot a cero when supposedly it was suppose to be a lower class hollow incapable of such a thing. Now it's the unprovoked attack of these two."_

In Kioshi's mind the second reason really couldn't hold water, but the first stuck with him. Kioshi ran forth both swords drawn as he prepared to engage one of the hollows in battle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~With Kenneth~
> 
> ?Aye, that should be no problem.? Kenneth says he starts to pour over the documents as he takes a seat. His eyes flows over the papers and research material as if he was a kid in a candy shop. That is until he realized it was all on ?Death? Stone. His head slightly tilts to the side as he taps the fingers on his left hand on the table. Looking over the theories and data he rubs his right hand though his hair.  ?Although it?s possible that mah men didn?t come across a hint of ?Death? Stone, I?m honestly not sure that it was used in the construction of th? barriers. As ya undoubtedly kno? Death Stone has the ability t? adsorb Reiatsu.? As Kenneth paws over more of the documents he continues to speak.  ?As I can see whom ever did this research points t? th? fact that you can combine Bakudo and Death Stone, while it is possible Death Stone is far too fragile to do this as it would be counter productive, since Bakudos are comprised of Reaiatsu. Hell Captain and Vice Captains can?t even touch the stuff with out our Reiatsu destroying the stuff.  Kenneth says as he turns back to Dechs.
> 
> ...



"First, the exact same Thrust Kidou I initially used."

Dechs let both Nagi and Kenneth see the Reiatsu build up, to know it was identical to the last. Dechs fired it at the barrier, which, as it should, remained undamaged.

"Second, the stronger Thrust, which broke the first barrier."

Once again, Dechs hit the barrier. However, unlike the last time, the barrier remained resolute.

"Third," a red fireball, the thirty-first Hado, appeared in Dechs's hand. He slammed it right into the barrier. It groaned and buckled a little, appearing to hold. Only after a few moments did it fracture.

"Unlike the first barrier, this one responded in the exact same way I felt the original do," Dechs explained, "I always felt that the blast wasn't negated, as much as absorbed. It could hold out against a Hadou many times more powerful than the first, if only for a few moments, and this is only using two applications of the first as fuel. As far as I'm aware, the barriers may not even have been that strong initially. But they absorb Reishi fast enough to stabilise themselves, and further absorb Kidou attacks."

Dechs calmed his Reiatsu a little. It had gotten into a flux, directly touching that barrier.

"Nagi, Kenneth, your thoughts?"



cjones8612 said:


> Breathing heavily Kioshi looked around the battlefield that before him. Hollowflies laid everywhere around him as he stood catching his breath. The sheer amount of the hollowflies themselves where insane, but where exactly did they come from?
> 
> Kioshi decided now wasn't the time to ask this question as he stood straight up from his slouched poisiton. Finally hoping to catch a breather and clear his mind his small taste of serenity was cut short as a hellish roar caught his attention.
> 
> ...



"Wait," Darren rapidly appeared before Kioshi, grabbing one of his arms, "Captain Neith gave specific orders about these Hollows. Assist Mathias and Rei with keeping the butterflies in check."

Alexis and Kirai joined Darren, and both of them stared by the giant Hollow bearing down on them. It was like a warthog, but no tusks, instead a giant mouth that opened more than wide enough to swallow a Shinigami whole.

Darren slide right past it, his Zanpakutō, Absolution, slicing one of its front legs right off. An explosion occurred at the point of cut, removing the entire top half of the leg, and leaving a sizable hole in the Hollow's body.

A fully chanted bakudo from Alexis bound the Hollow in place, and Kirai unleashed a multitude of Kidou into it. As it began to disintegrate, the three returned to destroy more of the butterflies.

Vanen was staring down the other Hollow, a large ape like thing that seemed as dumb as a rock, and as thick as steel. Isis had directly given the order that Vanen was to take one on alone. He didn't know why, but knew he had to give it his best.

So Zanpakutō drawn, he attacked.

_Go faster, go faster!_

The voice inside Mathias's head was insistent, but it seemed to be lending him strength as well. He was cutting shreds through the butterfly assault, and was able to mix in the Seventh Hado, an ice attack named Breaker, with startling ease, more than any he'd had before.

The numbers were finally, thankfully, beginning to thin.


----------



## Serp (Oct 8, 2009)

Nagi spoke up, "First you need to understand the properties of deathstone, initally like everything in Soul Society it is made of Reishi, but like a living soul Deathstone asborbs reishi very much like how hollows do so to eat. While the first piece of deathstone may be weak it absorbs reishi in the air to stabalise. Which means the more reishi or reiryoku you fire at it, the stronger it becomes."

Nagi pulled 2 pieces of deathstone out of his pocket. It was a small piece. "Now there are ways to overcome deathstone the first is flooding."

Nagi raised his fingers and shot out hadou 4, Byakurai at the small peice of deathstone. It seemed to absorb the attack and remain undamaged. "With a small amount it remains stable, but with a higher amount that the ratio it can absorb and disarm the reiryoku." Nagi charged the blast alot more and shot one at the small peice and then another and and another the rock crumbled. "It cannot hold." The other way to over come death stone, is to fight it with stable reishi, like your fists or even your sword."  Nagi took out his katana and hit the second deathstone fragment and it cut in half. 


"But although it seems unlikely one could infact combine deathstone with kidou, either in the manufacturing stage or during set up. For example creating the barrier with deathstone focal points unseen to the eye, so your attack is weakened before it even reaches the barrier. Or perhaps creating a deathstone that funnels the energy that it recieves into a kido barrier, that would defeat its weakness of flooding and powers the barrier from the attackers strength. The deathstone could be hidden, buried or out of sight and its presence unknown as it does not give out a reiatsu of its own."


"Another idea, is a kidou barrier complex. Using mulitple kido together to create one giant kido with desired effects, even implenting objects into its creation or as focal points to its powers. But that is something even I would have problems with its more high level kidou corps stuff."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2009)

First division-

"So, What kind of task force is this....?" Ssob looked around, It was only him, Kou, Ereki and Kuzusu. "You four have been chosen to go after the rogue shinigami, Four other Shinigami including myself will be handling the case with the festival." Dokuro answered. "Wait!? Me!? I don't know anything about rogue shinigami! This is seated officer stuff!" Ssob shouts. "The captain picked you, For whatever reason." Dokuro answered him. "Get ready to head out." 

Dokuro turned around. "I'll be taking the Third, Fourth, Fifth and Sixth seats with me. If you have any trouble contact us and we'll be there as soon as possible." Kuzusu nodded. "That sounds good Vice Captain." He smiled. "And Ssob." Dokuro turned to the unseated shinigami. "I'm watching you." Ssob blinked. "Eh?!" 

Fourth Division-

"taicho, you have to pick someone~." Kumiko spoke to her captain. "The Commander issued an order to pick them within the day. Something's frustrating him." Akugi rubbed her chin. "Eh? Like women problems?" Kumiko asked. "Hmm... I doubt that~ " Akugi chuckled. "Then what?" Kumiko asked. "I don't know.. Prepare whoever you feel like to be sent to the human world, inform them they will be dispatched to help whatever wounded shinigami they find. Since most of the victims disappear-""Ma'am!" A women dressed as a nurse bursts in.

"What is it? i'm in a meeting." Akugi sighed. "Wild, A shinigami of the first division was discovered dead in the human world. It seems someone from the second division found his body while on patrol." Akugi let out a longer sigh this time. "I assume the Captain commander got this information about four hours ago?" The nurse nodded. "I see... It makes sense then." The captain turned around. "We have our first confirmed death in the rogue shinigami cases. We must help the other divisions and be sure we have no more."

Seventh Division-

"Alright men! I've picked who will be headed to the human world!" Koutetsu stood before a group of ten shinigami. "I've chosen you carefully!" Of the ten, Two were the vice captain and Third seat. "Two of you will be dispatched to each group that will be working in the human world. I trust you will be able to handle this job!" They all nodded. "Good! Meet up with the other divisions at the gate for full briefing!" "YES SIR!" With a salute the ten men took off. "Good luck, Take those rogue animals down."

Kidou Corps, Main building, Captains Office-

"Hmm? Have you come here to flirt with me again Captain commander?" A woman with long black hair, orange eyes and pointed ears sits in a chair. Her black outfit covered by a red robe and red bandanna in her hair. "No, I came to ask you something Shidousha." She tilter her head and motioned for him to sit. "I want your opinion, We've been caught up in your barrier's division captains explanation.. But i want yours." 

Kigai sat down. "Currently, I believe the captains are working on figuring out what the barrier was made out of, I don't know if they've reached a lead or if there is something they are holding from me." Shidousha placed her feet on her desk and leaned back. "So, You came here to talk to me? Seems like your men are working on the problem, you should ask them." Kigai sighed. "When your men are suspect, how can you trust them?" Shidousha squinted her eyes for a second or so.

"But, You would trust my explanation, Though i am suspect?" She asked. "I would trust it more then someone who specialized in barriers, was at the scene and doesn't appear to have an alibi, other then he was unable to break down the barrier." Shido nodded. "I could see where you are coming from but i promise you Kijutsu was with me when the festival events occurred, I sent him to the human world."

She put her feat down and leaned forward. "But do you want my report on the barrier? My expert opinion?" Kigai nodded. "It was not something that was spur of the moment, It took time to set up." She answered. "How much time? hours? days? Weeks?" Shido shook her head. "I, I would suspect longer then weeks, possibly months. The amount of spirit put into the barrier was incredible. It would have to be built up over a long period of time." 

She held out her hand. "Much like, You can make a hado more powerful if you build up more spirit into it." a ball of red formed in her hand. "From what i can tell. The barrier is a combination, Not a singular style. You're men should be figuring out that much by now." she leaned back in her chair once more. "I would suspect anyone with time and access to the archives." Kigai raised a brow. "You would suspect me?" He asked. "You have knowledge of kidou i couldn't dream about dear commander... And from what i could tell, I think this barrier is something forbidden." 

Kigai sighed. "I would suspect myself too.." He stood up. "If it weren't for me innocence." He turned to walk out the door. "Keep an eye on your men Commander, If they are experimenting with this barrier, Things could turn out bad. I have reason to believe your attacks were not what destroyed it." She commented. "What do you mean?" Kigai stood at the doorway looking out. "It's a hunch. Just something i feel in my gut, No concrete proof." The commander nodded. "Thank you for your time."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi spoke up, "First you need to understand the properties of deathstone, initally like everything in Soul Society it is made of Reishi, but like a living soul Deathstone asborbs reishi very much like how hollows do so to eat. While the first piece of deathstone may be weak it absorbs reishi in the air to stabalise. Which means the more reishi or reiryoku you fire at it, the stronger it becomes."
> 
> Nagi pulled 2 pieces of deathstone out of his pocket. It was a small piece. "Now there are ways to overcome deathstone the first is flooding."
> 
> ...



"Or sufficiently ancient inheritance Kidou," Dechs muttered.

"Kenneth?" He looked over at the Fifth Division Captain.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2009)

Lexis nodded and said, "Alright, you lead Sir." One reason being she didn't know where her new room would be and second, he was a higher ranking officer so she would naturally follow him anyways. Obveriously not all the time just whenever someone higher ranked than here was the team leader during missions and so fourth.

"C'mon Cap'n have some sake, you been really stressed recently. You could sit back and relax like the you we all know."Stated Marco's 3rd seat and thought to himself.
~Geeze, for Captain Kura to be so stressed something must of really surprised him or shocked him. Something must be going on within Soul Society. In fact, the captain has been quite secertative since the day the barrier was found.~
"Sorry... I dont drink, you know I get drunk easily."Marco said quitely.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 9, 2009)

~ With Kenneth~ 

As Dechs turned to him to ask Kenneth his opinion, Kenneth pointed his right index finger at one of the halves of the Death Stone that Nagi cut earlier.  “Hado No. 1 Shō.” Kenneth says lightly. A small wave of pressure can  be lightly felt. A moment later the half on the right shatters into pieces.  “It also depends on the skill o’ th’ caster Nagi-San.” Kenneth says with a soft smile as he turns to Dechs. "Kenneth?" A solemn looks falls over Kenneth’s face as he folds his arms around his back as he thinks of how to best respond.  “Aye lads,  ah Kido Complex was mah first thought, and t’ meh still seems t’ be th’ best bet. Although…” Kenneth says as he swings his right hand around to his face, Clamping onto his beard.  “…..although Death Stone might be able t’ be used in th’ process as a separate product not part o’ th’ barrier scheme itself.” Kenneth finishes as he drops both his arms down to his side. 

 “‘Cause I still dennea think that adding th’ stone t’ th’ Kido itself is detrimental to th’ spell as th’ stone would be leechin’ Reiatsu from th’ barrier to stabilize itself.” Kenneth adds as he folds the notes he wrote up. Sliding them into his inner robes he turns back toward Nagi and Dechs.

~ With Reno~   

 “Is that everything you know about the Blue Dragon?” Reno ask as he walks around his captive as his gang finished writing down what they had heard. “Y..yes, that is everything I know. Now let me go!” the man hollers. A smile creeps across Reno’s face,  “Excellent.” Reno replies as he holds his right hand up. Taking this signal in, Reno’s men quickly move as they exit the room. Squatting down so that he is again face to face with the man Reno speaks.  “As far as letting you go, I’m afraid that is quite impossible.” Reno says as he holds his right hand up and in the man’s face.  “See it is my opinion that you would run and play tattle tale the moment you got out of sight.” Reno says with a sterner tone then he had been speaking in.

Sweat pours down his captives face as he realizes that this man plans to kill him. “Please w..wait. I won’t tell, I swear on my life!” The man begs.  A laugh slips through Reno’s throat as he straightens back up to his full height.  “It’s not your life I’m interested in.” Reno says darkly. An almost relieved look crosses the captives face, that is until Reno speaks up again.  “I’m more interested in your soul.” Reno adds as he takes another step closer. Spiritually his left hand morphed back to it’s clawed state. With the grin of a sadist Reno slams his hand into the man’s throat and pulls straight up. As the man’s soul is pulled from his body it shakes violently. A few seconds later the Whole is staring straight into the abyssal eyes of the beast. 

~With Draconis~ 

Taking the form of the Shinigami Eiji, Draconis begins to match his Reiatsu to his as he runs off in the direction of the female Shinigami known as Akemi. Within a few minutes Akemi come into view and Draconis stops short of jumping out on her. She looks around nervously as she believes she feels a familiar Reiatsu. “Eiji, is that you?” She ask as Draconis sneaks ever closer to her though the bushes. A rustling behind her catches her attention, but she is too slow to react and Draconis pounces. His right arm wraps around her waist as his left hand firmly cups her left breast. As he moves his left hand around Dracnis kisses her on the neck. A bright red band forms under Akemi’s eyes and across her nose as she realizes who it was. “Eiji, EIJI!” She says, “You know we can’t do this here!!” She says as she wrestles her self away from Draconis grip.  “Come on Akemi, Kazuhiro won’t even notice that we’re goofing off.” Draconis says as Akemi turns to look at him. As she meets his gaze Draconis allows his face to violently melt. In horror Akemi screams as she quickly turns away.

In that instant Draconis shifts as he moves with her movements. As she finishes turning around she comes face to face with a terribly burned face. Again she screams as she stumbles back from the man in the dark red and green striped sweater. Bringing his left hand up to his snap brimmed fedora hat Draconis vanishes from her view. Sweat pouring down her face she pulls her Zanpaktou as she turns. Draconis appears before her again, this time upside down. Akemi almost finds it an oddity that his hat stays on, but that is only a fleeting thought as Draconis wraps his clawed glove and left hand around her head.  “Lets suck face.” Draconis says as he pulls her to him and plants a kiss on her lips. Akemi pulls away in disguss as she spits furiously. But as she stumbles around she falls into the bladed glove on Draconis’ right hand. She screams in pain as Draconis unleashes the electrical ability that he had stolen from Eiji’s Zanpaktou. Ripping the claws down the length of her body Draconis greedily devours her soul. Devouring her Zanpaktou he finishes his deed as Kazuhiro appears from the shadows. “I don’t know what you are monster, But I will avenge Akemi’s death!” He shouts angrily. Wiping the blood from his mouth with his left hand Draconis turns to the Shinigami and flashes him a smile with his sick yellow teeth.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2009)

With Ichidan-

The young gang member walks up the steps towards the top floor of the hotel. The Black Rose gang chose this place because of it's size. It was perfect for housing hundreds of delinquents. Perfect because of it's presidential suite, the size of most peoples homes. This is what drew the head to this building. A large room, A throne room fit for a president, the head of a gang.

Ichidan was a novice when he joined. A low ranking foot soldier in his division, That was until he beat up the previous division head and took it over. "What's the plan?" Risha asked. "I want to ask you, have you heard of the tactic, Shock and awe?" Ichidan questioned. "Umm.. Is that where you act crazy and stuff?" Risha blinked. "No, It's where you overwhelm your opponent, You dominate the battle with force and tactics that crush your opponents will to fight back." 

Risha nodded. "But how do you plan to use that here? The division leaders are gathering right? Each one has just as many men as you... You kind of lost your power to dominate.." Ichidan just chuckled. "You don't get it, With you, dominating is easy. Plus, I've got a little help on my side." 

A few days ago-

At a meeting place of the Twisted Sun Gang, The current members were discussing what to do now that they've lost their division boss. "We can't go on without him... We'll just end up being put into different divisions or get some boss we can't stand! how do they expect us to follow someone who don't even know!?" One of the men shouts. "Exactly! We lost our blood brother! How can we follow a man who never shared our losses!? Who has never bled for us!" They all shout in anger. "Then follow me." Ichidan broke down the door. "I've experienced loss at your hands, I've pulled victory over you." 

He walks through a group of gang members. "I've bleed with you, I've cheered for our cause." He turned to them. "I've fought with your boss, I've bled with your boss. I knew your boss better then most." This was a lie, He didn't know him, not truly. "I stayed when he was killed, I watched the ambulance take him away. I was questioned by the cops and defended him." Another lie, Another tactic, Take over the gang, be their brother. It's not hard. "Why should we follow a god damned flower!" one of them laughs. 

"What has the twisted sun given you?" He turned to them. "What is it that they have done for you? Sent you to a battle where your boss was killed? Torn apart but some unseen force? I can promise you, I will never die in battle." He stood up on some crates. "I can promise, you will never taste defeat." He grinned. "I can promise." He pulled out a knife and pricked his finger, a single drop of blood fell to the floor and splashed before forming a puddle. "I will bleed with you and for you." 

Currently-

"And that's when they agreed to following me if i beat them in a fight." He chuckled. As he walked up the steps he noted the sounds of foot steps following behind him. "Ichi..." Risha turned to him with concern. "Don't worry, They can't stop me now." He exited the stairwell at the top floor, The hallway was filled with rooms, the rooms filled with black rose's. Fighting the boss isn't like fighting a division leader, It requires care. If you don't have the power to beat him, Then you don't have the respect of your gang and you will be killed.

The door to the Presidential suite was closer. "This is the base of the Boss. not the gang.." He thought to himself. "We have our apartment, He has a hotel.. Kind of unfair." He chuckled.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Wait," Darren rapidly appeared before Kioshi, grabbing one of his arms, "Captain Neith gave specific orders about these Hollows. Assist Mathias and Rei with keeping the butterflies in check."
> 
> Alexis and Kirai joined Darren, and both of them stared by the giant Hollow bearing down on them. It was like a warthog, but no tusks, instead a giant mouth that opened more than wide enough to swallow a Shinigami whole.
> 
> ...



"If you say so" Kioshi said turning back around to assist Mathias and the others with the holowflies.

"Go fa...ster. Go...des...troy" A distorted voice spoke inside Kioshi's mind. The voice had some wierd degree of control of Kioshi as he felt himself running even faster than before with an uneasiness inside of him that could only be quelled by destroying these hollows.

He hacked and slashed at all the hollowflies that came towards him. He repeated his same routine by swinging in wide arcs in order to take more than one out with a single swing. Slowly, but surely their numbers were decreasing as numerous bodies laid across the valley.

"Ye..s...des..troy" the voice spoke again. This voice Kioshi kept hearing felt familiar as if it has been with him for most of his life. He felt as if it was a stranger, but at the same time a friend who that's been right beside him all this time. Could this be the voice of his zanpaktou?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gersemi thought it strange, as she took a bite, how many named Gillian they had met. Packs of them were gathering in the deep stony underground, where here power was less than perfect. But R?n was thriving and fighting. She didn't seem concerned by this at all.
> 
> V?li, with his spike coat, was safe in any environment. It was hard to harm him.
> 
> ...



It had been centuries, millenia ago perhaps, when it first happened. The Hollow had a great power. Whatsoever it devoured, it could take the form of, use the powers of. It was mighty.

But it was not almighty. There was a breaking point. It never made it through the Gillian process. Too many souls, too many powers, not enough control. It broke down.

And so, lurking in the darkest undergrounds of Hueco Mundo, a black, formless mass existed. Whatsoever soul it touched would be duplicated. Whatsoever the duplicate ate, would be returned to it. Whatsoever ate its duplicate, would take away a measure of ultimate strength, but alas, not ultimate control.

It had existed since the beginning. It would exist at the end. It was there, and calling for prey.

R?n was the de facto leader of the three Gillians. V?li was young, playful, almost innocent. Yes he ate other Hollows, yes he had eaten human souls, but he acted so young, it was odd. He was so unHollowlike for a Hollow. Gersemi was powerful, older than the others. She was incredibly proud, and thus would never admit to having been lonely.

But she was, and with R?n and V?li, she wasn't. But R?n's own pride meant she wouldn't accept Gersemi as the leader. And so, to keep the peace, Gersemi followed.

But she was concerned. Something felt wrong down here. It was shaking her up. R?n seemed unaffected though. She was charging down towards the presence. She wanted to devour it.

The rocky tunnels began to shift, the deeper they went. Eventually the walls became pitch black soft stone. The dripping of some form of liquid could be heard. R?n and co were hunched over to proceed, but she would not stop. When the tunnel became too narrow, she thrashed a little and blew a hole right through it with a large cero. The dripping stopped.

And then massive wave of black liquid flushed up through the tunnel, washing R?n, V?li and Gersemi all the way back to the underground point where they found the tunnel.A few rocks collapsed, and the tunnel sealed itself. But between the cracks in the rocks, the black liquid emerged, and began to take shape.



cjones8612 said:


> "If you say so" Kioshi said turning back around to assist Mathias and the others with the holowflies.
> 
> "Go fa...ster. Go...des...troy" A distorted voice spoke inside Kioshi's mind. The voice had some wierd degree of control of Kioshi as he felt himself running even faster than before with an uneasiness inside of him that could only be quelled by destroying these hollows.
> 
> ...



The butterflies around Mathias were finally starting to clear. The same for the other six. Now it was just down to Vanen vs the Hollow.

Vanen, for his part, was having trouble cutting through the Hollow. It was protruding incredibly thick bones from its skin, bones the Shinigami could not cut through. his Kidou blasts weren't helping much either.

But Isis's suspicion had been right. The Reiatsu of this Hollow, which had consumed the spirit amplifying Hollow Bait, was feeding back to Shinigami. The name was so clear and obvious, Vanen wondered why he'd never realised it before.

The Hollow swung a bone spiked arm at him.

_"Rage Rampant, *Running Riot!*"_

As he swung the Zanpakutō, it morphed, becoming instead a long stripe of metal that ran from his right shoulder to his fist. From the stripe, curved and vicious crescents of metal emerged. The blades caught the arm of the Hollow, shattered the bones, and cut its limb off completely. As it screamed, Vanen appeared right before its face, swung the blade around, and buried the full length of it right in its face. It was down and fading off in an instant.

"Brilliant!" Darren was happy, "Congratulations Vanen, that's an awesome Zanpakutō."

"It's pretty violent though," Vanen commented, resealing and sheathing it, the last of the butterflies slain, "Kinda concerning."

"You should speak to Neith-Taichou then," Darren patted Vanen on the back, "She knows all about violent Zanpakutō."

As the seven regrouped, to their surprise a Hell Butterfly appeared. Mathias nearly cut it in two, thinking it a survivor of the swarm they had just dealt with.

"Huh," Darren took note of its message, "We've been ordered to meet up with the Research Groups dispatched. Apparently Shinigami in the real world are under attack."

Kirai nodded, and turned in the direction of nearby Karakura.

"Right," Darren nodded, "Let's go."



Taurus Versant said:


> "Joutei, huh?" Tobias thought for a little. The concept was affecting that which he had not been willing to think before, and that was, in some way, Jackson's teaching was not as good as it could be. That his learning was being stunted by Jackson's anger at Tobias's screw up, which had cost the man his daughter.
> 
> But this Joutei might be able to help him to master his power faster. He'd be able to find Nicola faster. He'd be able to put her to rest. Jackson wouldn't tolerate him further after that if it happened anyway. What if Nicola was the next soul he helped pass on?
> 
> No, maybe this Joutei was the way to go. Tobias thought about it as he walked, but he wasn't really going anywhere.



Tobias had gone back to where he had met Reno, the night before. He had a lot to think about, concerning this Joutei, and didn't want to have to listen to Jackson at the moment. So knowing no one was about here, he began to work with the shipping container he had manipulated last night. He needed to get over the barrier of needing to touch metal to control it. So his hands just a few inches from the metal, he tried to flood it with his Reiatsu and control it.

It wasn't going that well.



Taurus Versant said:


> The sound of Fumiko actually giving orders and taking her responsibility seriously nearly startled Rastarious off his chair. Still though, it helped. The trail of interlocking facts across his many books on the history of Soul Society was leading him closer and closer to something...something wrong, that wasn't stamped out early enough. He'd discover it soon. Oh so soon.



"Deathstone mine," Rastarious rubbed his chin. There was something odd about that. He could remember it, but not where it was. As if something was affecting his memory.

"Fumiko!" he barked, pushing his door open hard enough to crack the wall. He was going to get to the bottom of this. First thing was a visit to Kigai.



Chaos Theory said:


> ~ With Kenneth~
> 
> As Dechs turned to him to ask Kenneth his opinion, Kenneth pointed his right index finger at one of the halves of the Death Stone that Nagi cut earlier.  ?Hado No. 1 Shō.? Kenneth says lightly. A small wave of pressure can  be lightly felt. A moment later the half on the right shatters into pieces.  ?It also depends on the skill o? th? caster Nagi-San.? Kenneth says with a soft smile as he turns to Dechs. "Kenneth?" A solemn looks falls over Kenneth?s face as he folds his arms around his back as he thinks of how to best respond.  ?Aye lads,  ah Kido Complex was mah first thought, and t? meh still seems t? be th? best bet. Although?? Kenneth says as he swings his right hand around to his face, Clamping onto his beard.  ??..although Death Stone might be able t? be used in th? process as a separate product not part o? th? barrier scheme itself.? Kenneth finishes as he drops both his arms down to his side.
> 
> ??Cause I still dennea think that adding th? stone t? th? Kido itself is detrimental to th? spell as th? stone would be leechin? Reiatsu from th? barrier to stabilize itself.? Kenneth adds as he folds the notes he wrote up. Sliding them into his inner robes he turns back toward Nagi and Dechs.



'Nonetheless, Nagi, Kenneth," Dechs began to rearrange the notes he had retrieved from Lexis, "I consider this a concern. His strange actions of late have been too obvious, and my investigations lead to this, which I do believe has some sort of role within these barriers. 

As it stands, I'm lead to believe that Eight Division's Captain, Marco Kura, may have a role within this. I think with this information, I'm going to confront him. While I'd like to imagine otherwise, I would like to have you with me, to prevent any...misunderstandings."

"Captain!"

Dechs looked at the door to the room, which had just been opened by Aigo, "Reports are coming in that Shinigami in the real world have come under attack. The Hunter Squad sent me back with their current information to you, but I'll need to return to them fast!"

"Right," Dechs nodded, pocketing the sheets of paper Aigo had. "Go ahead then."

Aigo nodded, and rushed off to the World Gate. Still following him around, Lexis tagged along.



Taurus Versant said:


> "Heheheheheh," Isis chuckled slightly to herself. It was kind of cute in a weird way. Son was endearing to her, because he was similar in his fighting, and such a ruffian. Isis often thought of him as a younger brother, though she didn't say that out loud. No way, that'd be way too embarrassing.
> 
> "Anyway," Isis put her hands behind her back and faced in the direction of Fourth Division, "Let us be off. I'll go help you make sure he doesn't escape this time."



In Fourth Division, Setsuuka quickly located Son. Isis then had to restrain her from trying to murder him for what he was up to. Instead, Isis picked up a rock and threw it at the back of Son's head. He yelped loudly, and this was followed by a large number of screams, and thrown objects, emerging from the woman's bathhouse.

"See?" Isis let Setsuuka go, "Much more satisfying."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Selena was wearing her absolute mask of ice, as she walked amongst the Shinigami of Sixth Division. A good Vice-Captain must always be seen and respected by the Shinigami underneath them. Selena had learned that, and thus obeyed that rule.
> 
> The Shinigami saw her as cold, silent, powerful but unapproachable. Perhaps that was how Selena liked it. That way, she would not be pushed into a situation where she did not know how to act.
> 
> ...



Serp was off with that Shinigami again. The one who had insulted him and Nagi. Selena didn't quite know what was going on, but she didn't like it.

Not that she judged Serp, or thought negatively of him. Not of petty jealousy, because he was spending time away. That was so unlike her it could not be.

It was simply that something felt wrong with this action, behind the scenes. That Serp would need something from this unassuming Shinigami. It placed too much strangeness around him, and made it difficult for Selena to protect him in every way she could.

Once again, Selena repeated the inner mantra of how a Vice-Captain should always act. Because she didn't know. She couldn't control herself without a framework. Her Zanpakutō always grumbled because she was basically a living statue. It didn't like that, it needed freedom to run. Selena wouldn't even give that to herself.



Taurus Versant said:


> "For now, I'll just take a scan."
> 
> Take flicked open a catch on his artificial arm, and a small drone floated out, circling Zando and scanning him with a Reiatsu Camera.
> 
> ...



"That sword is hella something," Take was crushing a Hollow's head with his prosthetic arm, watching Zando cutting a number of them apart. "But the Hollow have been seriously acting weird. There's so many of them. What do you think?"

In the Spiritech building, Adrian was putting the final touches on a spirit regulator. He was going to use it to simulate souls through Reishi brought in from Hueco Mundo, to feed the Hollow they had collected. Sal and Jard were working together on better containment and restraint options, as well as a form of Menos farm, where they could keep Gillian isolated and under control. Alessia was watching the Hollow banging on the inside of the tubes they were kept in.

The formless soul in the tube a few rooms over bubbled a little.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 10, 2009)

_"You...stroy them"_ A faint voice spoke to Kioshi.

"....Who's there!?" He questioned as he looked around at this unfamiliar place he was in. At first he was near Karakura town and then all of a sudden he was transported to this world of darkness.

_"....Ame"_ The voice spoke out in the darkness to Kioshi again, but it was too faint for him to understand what he was saying. Kioshi gripped the handles of his swords as he whipped his head in every different direction trying to find out where he was.

"Who's there!" Kioshi yelled out and was answered by the same voice.

_"M....ame....s"_ The voice tried to speak again, but again Kioshi was unable to comprehend what was being said.

_"Kio...shi"_ A familar voice called out.

"_Kio.....shi_....._*KIOSHI*_!" He was snapped out of his trance like state and turned his head to the person calling his name. With a rather large head start Darren and the others were on there way to Karakura town.

"Kioshi hurry up!" Mathias yelled to him. Kioshi blinked in confusion before he began sprinting to catch up wit his team.

_"Just.....where was I just now?"_

-3rd division-

"Fumiko!" her captain barked barked, pushing his door open hard enough to crack the wall. She nearly jumped out of her VC uniform as he called her name with such authority something must be up. Just as fast as he called her Fumiko appeared at her captain side walking right along him.

"You bark-uh called Captain. Rastarious?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

"We're going to First Division," Rastarious replied, "From there, I'm not sure, but there is business to be taken care of. You will accompany me."

Rastarious set his sights on First and headed in that direction. He was surprised, as he approached, to see a good portion of it destroyed.

Surprised is a new word for preparing to murder.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2009)

"Arlen, I will leave you now. I have captains things to attend to but here take this."

Serp threw a mask at Arlen, it was Black with white tribal tattoos all over it.

"Be careful and only use it when you need to. I received a message from Nagi he would like you to return to the 9th and get yourself added to a task force. with the training you have received you should survive."

Arlen nodded and placed the mask inside his gee and left. returning to the barracks.

Serp then shunpo'd away back to the 6th division. 
"Selena." He called.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

"Captain," Selena was at Serp's side, already ignoring her sword's grumbles. "There appears to be complications with the Shinigami groups in the real world. How do you wish to respond?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2009)

"Sigh..." Kigai walked towards his own bedroom. "Sleep..." That would be a nice thought, Sleep... This whole business has him exhausted. Murders, crazed hollows, shinigami on the inside, shinigami on the outside, the Kido corps can no longer be trusted either.. Where does the Captain commander turn when the world is falling down around him? The Spirit king isn't exactly one to come down from his throne and speak with him now is he. 

"Captain's secrets emerging, Darkness within being revealed." He sighed. "Though, It's not as if we all don't have our own demons.. lying in wait." He looked down at a blue cloth, It was something that seemed out of place in his room. "Demons that lie beneath the surface..." He thought to himself, placing the cloth on a mantle and sighting. "I hope they finish repairs on the office soon... Rasta will freak out when he-" "KIIIIGAIIII!!!!!!!" "I was hoping to sleep...." Kigai sighs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Fumiko was trying to poke her head around Rastarious and wave at Kigai, but he managed to move in such a way that every time she tried, she ended up blocked by his Haori.

"What is this?" Rastarious demanded, "What has occurred that's done so much damage. And why are you just lying there? Where's your initiative to fix whatever's caused this?"

Rastarious didn't like it. There was a aura around Kigai that something in him was damaged by this. It wasn't something he usually saw from his number one student. It wasn't something he liked either.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2009)

"As I have heard soul society will be sending in an action group, but of low seated members only as they should be able to handle the mission, but of that I am not so sure."

Serp flicked his hand through his hair.
"Hence I am arranging for Arlen to go."

Serp looked at Selena. 
"I need not tell you my motives, but I shall. Young Arlen is not special nor is his unique his choosing was simply a matter of timing. I needed someone young who me and Nagi could mould into a solider for us and report for us and fight for us. Young Arlen stepped up to that role unknowningly. When his shikai is discovered them maybe things will change, but until them you are my second in command, Nagi is my second in arms and the 6th division is my first command."


Serp looked around and made sure noone could hear.
"Selena Soul Society is on its last limb, mysteries and lies flood the streets, soon while looking for one foul play they will find fault in my findings."

Selena looked at im as if to say what findings.

Serp pulled out a black mask, it was shaped like a snakes head and it had intricate tribal wards etched into it.

"This is only the beginning."


----
Nagi had decided to accompany Dechs after somehow getting a message out to Serp.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2009)

"Do you remember wild." Kigai slowly stood up, he sighed and put his Haori on. "What's that green haired freak got to do with this?" Rastarious ordered more then questioned. "With the recent stir of shinigami being killed, I decided to send him out to protect the towns.. Him and a few other shinigami." Kigai turned to look at a few nick nacks hanging or resting randomly, Keep sakes from different times, Different people.. He was amazingly sentimental but would never admit it.

"Normally, These rogues, they capture the shinigami or do something to them... If Wild was captured i was sure he could find a way to escape.. He just has that natural instinct to survive." Kigai chuckled. "But it did not go as planned... Wild was killed, His body didn't vanish right away either.. They left it, headless, as a sign... We're coming for you, Don't forget it." He turned to Rastarious. 

"The stress has been building up constantly since the festival incident. The uncertainty, The incapability to trust anyone. Everyone is a suspect, No one can be caught. The Kido corps blames the captains, The captains blame the captains and the kido corps.. I'm even suspected of committing these horrors... And then, Someone from my division, Whose served in both first and third... killed and laid out in such a manner..." He picked up a small figurine. "My emotions overwhelmed me... And i blew up the office." he turned to Rasta. "That's what happened."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

Selena nodded. There were no words she could think of, but she was loyal, and would follow her Captain to any end. That was what she spoke without speaking. She knew it. And she knew Serp knew it. That was all.

~~~

Rastarious sighed, pushing a piece of rubble into a position he could sit on.

"Kigai," he was calmer now, "When I asked you whether you were willing to take this position, I didn't ask whether you were strong enough, or enough of a good leader. I asked whether you had the mental state to remain in control of a situation, to always be thinking about the best for Seireitei and Soul Society, no matter what happens. The loss of a friend hurts, but you can't take the time to mourn when others may be lost as well. That isn't the way a Captain Commander should act. That isn't the way a Captain should act. That isn't the way a Shinigami should act. And after so many years, I know that isn't the way you should act. If you want to honour Wild, do it by saving others from what killed him."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2009)

Rastarious sighed, pushing a piece of rubble into a position he could sit on.

"Kigai," he was calmer now, "When I asked you whether you were willing to take this position, I didn't ask whether you were strong enough, or enough of a good leader. I asked whether you had the mental state to remain in control of a situation, to always be thinking about the best for Seireitei and Soul Society, no matter what happens. The loss of a friend hurts, but you can't take the time to mourn when others may be lost as well. That isn't the way a Captain Commander should act. That isn't the way a Captain should act. That isn't the way a Shinigami should act. And after so many years, I know that isn't the way you should act. If you want to honour Wild, do it by saving others from what killed him."

"With all do respect Rastarious-taicho. I maintain control over my actions. But there is a point where each and everyone one of us must blow off steam. The built up frustrations, The constant pulls in every direction. Things are not as simple as they were before, When the enemy was an outsider, when the enemy could be found easily... Now we are dealing with an enemy whose found a way to bring everyone against each other... We are against an enemy who can use our own men against us without us even knowing..." 

He put the figurine down. "A moment of emotion over took me, I had to let lose, I had to do something. I felt like the world was crushing me and i had no escape." He dropped down into a sitting position. "You always told me i had to maintain focus, Maintain control of my self and my urges. You showed me how to deal with the world and i thank you for that." He looked his old teacher dead in the eye. "But what do i do now? I was never prepared for betrayal of this level. And i fear that this is only the start, You can sense it just as i can.. A storm is coming.. Something neither of us have expected in our lifetime... or in any time." 

He looked up at a hole in the ceiling. "I never had any parents you know Rastarious... I got through the Accedemy on guts and determination... and flirting with the teachers here and there. But you made me into the man i am, You helped me realize who i was... And now who i am feels like it's a facade.." He sighed. "Just someone invented to cope with the harsh realities... With that gone, I feel the weight of everything on my shoulders. Can i maintain myself? I don't know anymore... not without certainty.. I need to know, Who is this enemy? why attack us? Why wait till now? What is it they've been planning? So man questions and with time, only more questions arise..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

Rastarious looked at Kigai, and saw the young man, barely a teen, he had met all that time ago. He was not made for war. That was always true. Rastarious had felt those battles were over. It seemed they were not.

"Fumiko," Rastarious turned rapidly, his Haori finally out of his Vice-Captain's face, "take point here. Regulate all information that comes through, feed it through the seats of Third and have them disperse it to relative divisions. I taught you how to lead before, even if you wanted it to look like you weren't paying attention."

Rastarious didn't accept a single word from Fumiko in response. He was placing a Captain's trust in their Vice-captain here.

"Kigai," Rastarious offered a hand to pull Kigai up, "Come with me."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2009)

"Kigai," Rastarious offered a hand to pull Kigai up, "Come with me." Kigai sighed and accepted the hand. "Just like when i was a child." Rastarious pulled him up to his feet. "Where are we going now? The old training grounds? The woods in Rukongai where you beat my sword training into me?" He smirked, he wanted to joke to make the mood lighter, but he couldn't find a good one... not this time. "Just shut up and come with me." if Rastarious was only one thing, It was persuasive. No matter how you felt, you couldn't say no to that man... "Alright.." Kigai answered and he followed, just like the old days...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

A quick few steps of Shunpo had the two Shinigami striding through the woods, far north of Seireitei.

"Kigai," Rastarious was walking forward, eyes focused, "Do you remember, the building of Seireitei? The outer walls, we made from Deathstone, Deathstone we'd found in a natural quarry, beyond the woods. Do you remember where that was?"

As Rastarious was walking, he drew his sword. It was long, longer than most katana. he kept it in a scabbard tied over his back, which kept his Haori in place when his arms weren't in the sleeves.

He held the blade out to his side, casually trailing it through the leaves of tree branches, not cutting a single one, despite the sharpness of the blade.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> A quick few steps of Shunpo had the two Shinigami striding through the woods, far north of Seireitei.
> 
> "Kigai," Rastarious was walking forward, eyes focused, "Do you remember, the building of Seireitei? The outer walls, we made from Deathstone, Deathstone we'd found in a natural quarry, beyond the woods. Do you remember where that was?"
> 
> ...



"Of course i do, You forced me to start the excavating while you drank tea." Kigai blinks. "What's wrong Rasta? Is your old age getting to you?" He got no reply. "It's further north and slightly to the west, There is a small clearing of trees before you reach the opening of it. We covered it with a rock made of death stone to mark it. Remember?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Of course i do, You forced me to start the excavating while you drank tea." Kigai blinks. "What's wrong Rasta? Is your old age getting to you?" He got no reply. "It's further north and slightly to the west, There is a small clearing of trees before you reach the opening of it. We covered it with a rock made of death stone to mark it. Remember?"



Even as Kigai said it, the blanket of fog over the memory rolled away. Rastarious could see its location perfectly now.

"Good, you remember," Rastarious waved off the implication that he'd forgotten. He still felt something was up with the situation. "That's where we're going."

As the two went along, Rastarious could almost see the past. The fellow founders, those who had been there at the beginning, like these two. They had walked this path. All gone.

"We're approaching," Rastarious could feel the hole in the air, created by the deathstone. A solid boulder sized block, it was doing what it had always done. Encouraged people to go the other way. "We're moving it," he informed Kigai.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2009)

Lexis looked confused, nervous and uneasy. "Whats the major problem? I thought hunter squads would have shinigami able to confront all hollow? Is the hollow attacking them really so powerful they need help or they just over whelmed?"She asked, everything happening so fast she couldn't keep up."

-Marco Kura-

"I'll be back soon, you lot should enjoy yourselves you deserve it."He pushed himself up and left the hall Snowy following behide him he headed out sitting down in the courtyard and began woundering what the hell was going on. Still the barrier confused him and why someone would want to protect hollows or prevent shinigami from getting to something or someone. He thought for a second knowng Deches and the others probly thought he had something to do with this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

"Ehhh?" Aigo turned around in surprise to see Lexis still following him. At this point, they were half way through the portal to the real world.

"What are you doing here?" Aigo freaked out a little, "Taichou didn't tell me to bring you along!"

"We're still going in that direction," Lexis pointed out. Aigo tried to put together a response, but he was still running, and ended up passing through the other side of the World Gate.

"Well," he looked kinda defeated, "You can come along with us then."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 11, 2009)

"O...kay...." Fumiko dragged as she looked at the "remains" if you could call it that of the CC's office. Her captain and the first division captain suddenly left leaving her as a temp leader of the Gotei 13. If anyone where in the room with her they would be blinded by the light that beamed or glowed from Fumiko's eyes.

She keep repeating the words of her captain over and over in her head until she could repeat everything he said to a key. Fumiko broadend her shoulders and and sagged her face. She began to clear her throat as she tried to muster up a deep yet fragile voice of an old man.

"Fumiko, take point here. Regulate all information that comes through, feed it through the seats of Third and have them disperse it to relative divisions. I taught you how to lead before, even if you wanted it to look like you weren't paying ah...tten...tion." She slumped and gave a huge sigh as she cleaned up some of the wreckage just enough to have some kind of desk and chair to sit in.

"Dammit Varg" she said as she slumped over the desk and place her head down "Why'd you have to say that? This has got to be like....the greatest oppurtunity to goof off and you go and ruin it by placing all that trust in me."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Ehhh?" Aigo turned around in surprise to see Lexis still following him. At this point, they were half way through the portal to the real world.
> 
> "What are you doing here?" Aigo freaked out a little, "Taichou didn't tell me to bring you along!"
> 
> ...



"Christ, shows you forgotten that I was following you."She muttered half annoyed and half surprised. Clearly he wasn't very sharp the last few minutes while she was following him. "If you really want I surpose I could stay here and wait for your return. But then I'd be helpless would I?"She said the final sentance in a sarcastic tone. Finding t slightly humourous he forgotten all about her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2009)

~With Kenneth~ 

He looks at Dechs blankly for just a second. But as he pulled a flask of Sake out of his robes a smile crossed Kenneth’s face.  “Aye, I’ll be more than happy t’ go with ya.” Kenneth says as he flips the top of the flask with his thumb. As he takes a swig he pulls another flask out and offers Nagi a drink.  “Would ya mind havin’ ah drink with meh lad. I would offer Dechs, but he says he’s no good with Sake.” Kenneth says before taking another drink from the first Flask.

~With Marcus~ 

It had been a short while, but Marcus had prepared himself for this new trek into the real world. Looking to his door as it opened Marcus sees that Haruka standing in the doorway. “You ready yet?” she ask cheerfully. Marcus stands. Grabbing his Zanpaktou as he stands he says  “I was born ready Sir.” with a sure tone as he slides his Zanpaktou into his belt. With a nod Haruka leads the way. Marcus follows in hot pursuit. They were heading for the main world gate, they would soon be meeting with the rest of the Shinigami that had been assigned to this task. As they arrived Marcus was kind of surprised at the number of soldiers being sent, but who was he to question orders. Although he had an uneasy feeling about the whole situation.

~With Draconis~ 

 Aw, come on Kazuhiro. You can’t tell me that you don’t remember me.” Draconis says darkly as he brings his clawed hand up to his face. As he peers past his pinky the roman numeral thirteen flashes on his forehead as he flips the fedora up with the other two claws. “I don’t know how you know my name monster but rest assured. I will avenge Akemi.” as Kazuhiro says this the smile drops from Dracnonis’ face as he takes a step forward.  “Perhaps this will jog that memory of yours.” Draconis with a hard growl as his body spins into a tornado like frenzy.  As the spin shrinks it comes to a stop. And standing before this Twelfth Division Officer was a small bipedal wolf like creature. For a comical aspect though Draconis keeps the clawed glove and red and green sweater. The scientist’s eyes widen in disbelief at what he is seeing as the number XIII scratches it’s way into the Hollow’s mask.

“No, you can’t be still alive. Captain Nagi killed you. He killed you after you after, after…” Kazuhiro starts to stutter as Draconis’ shape grew back to the badly burned man in.  “Come on Kazu, you can say it, your brother.” Draconis mocks as he shakes a clawed finger at the man. “Yes.” Kazuhiro mumbles as he pulls his Zanpaktou from his sheath. “Allow me to send you back to hell.” He says with a roar as he vanishes from view. A smile crosses Draconis’ lips as he rotates his right arm completely around to the back of his body. A moment later sparks fly as he catches Kazuhiro’s Zanpaktou. As a surprised sweat forms on the Shinigami’s brow Draconis’ shape contorts and shift so that he is now facing his opponent.  “My, you’ve gotten stronger.” Draconis says as he delivers a powerful kick to Kazuhiro’s midsection that sends him flying.  “But I’ve gotten stronger too.” Draconis adds as he starts to walk as Kazuhiro bounces off the ground. 

“Bakudo No. One, Sai!!” Kazuhiro yells as  sits up. Draconis stops as his arms are forcefully pulled behind his back. “Hado No. Four, Byakurai!” He yells adding to his offense as he stands. Draconis blinks as a bolt of Lightning fires from Kazuhiro’s fingertip. Thinking quickly Draconis’ forms his Hollow hole under the sweater in the area the spell would hit. Then Draconis screams as the bolt pierces his body. Slumping down he takes a hard knee to the chest that sends him spiraling to the ground several yards away.  “Now, I believe it is time to send you home Jikken Thirteen.” Kazuhiro says as he pulls his Zanpaktou “Swell, Oujakoori.” Kazuhiro’s Zanpaktou twist and changes shape to that of a large icy blue claymore. “This is the end.” he says as Draconis fakes injury as he struggles to stand. “Gyoushio!” Kazuhiro yells as he swings to the left with his sword. A large wall of ice encompasses Draconis and freezes to a crystallized cube. With a sigh Kazuhiro snaps his wrist returning his Zanpaktou to it’s sealed state.

Inside his frozen cell Draconis chuckles to himself, the attack was strong. Just not strong enough to kill him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2009)

The Black Rose Runs Red-

The world was growing heavy around him, Everything is easier in theory. Putting your plan into action is on a different level from thinking of it. He could feel the eyes of the other gang members from behind the doors. They can't see him, or could they? Were they watching his every movement as he neard the door and prepared to take the life of the Boss? Who cares, He has Risha, He has a power no one in the gang had. Something that separates him from the rest of them. Yeah, Something that made him more powerful and more deserving of the title Boss.

"I've got to handle this carefully." He thinks to himself, looking around at the hallway. "One wrong move and i get stuck fighting these guys instead of the boss." That's right, He can't show hostility until he's entered the Presidential suite. Once he uses the first Kitty Cannon, That'll be it. His cover will be blown and he will have to hope the rest of his plan goes without a hitch. "Alright." He raised his hand, a quick tap at the door. "Oh? Who could it be at this hour." Ishimatsu called out. "Ishiren, Go answer the door.

"That's right, a quick move and he'll be out-" CRACK! a fist breaks through t he door. "SHIT!" Ichidan can't pull back in time, His neck is held in a death grip as he's pulled through the door and tossed to the floor. "Urgh..." He coughs, Risha landed gently on her feet of course, "Damn cats.." Ichidan pulled himself up and rubbed his neck. "My, now why would a division head be here?" Ishimatsu smirked. "Why the hell do you think i'm here? You don't deserve to be the boss." Ichidan was quick to answer, possibly not good in this situation. 

"Just what do you think you can do to take that title from me?" Ishimatsu tilted his head. "It's easy." Ichidan cracked his knuckles. "Shock and Awe." with a swift punch Ichidan unleashed a kitty cannon on Matsunen and then quickly followed up with another to Ishiren, both brothers were taken down quickly. "Overwhelming dominance." Ishimasu smirked. "How cute." He slowly stood up and removed his gloves. "You think that beating them will win you the gang? No, sad to say it doesn't work like that."

He stepped down from a balcony and walked towards Ichidan. "You have to not only beat me in battle, but you have to earn the gangs trust that you can lead them. Ichidan, You were never good at leading.. Never good at following either. A man who always did his own thing. You are not a leader, You are a monster. A creature who does at it pleases and doesn't care what it harms as long as it's enjoying itself." Ichidan smirked, He liked what the boss was saying.. he didn't know why, But he felt like it was a compliment.

"I'll say thanks to that, You don't seem to understand the situation your in however." He held up one hand. "Currently, As we're talking,-" Down below, My entire division and the twisted sun gang are breaking into the from and back door. Racing through the front lobby, The stairs and the elevators. They will make stops on every floor and slowly overwhelm each and every room.. They've actually started about twenty minutes ago and when i last saw them, They were at the halfway point. Ichidan grinned. It was true, Just as he said, His entire division and a twisted sun division were flooding the building. 

"How did you obtain an entire twisted sun division?" Ishimatsu seemed aggrivated. "They promised to join me if i defeated all of them." Ishimatsu began to laugh, The idea that Ichidan won over a gang with pure force.. When he had to work so hard to rise to the top. "IT'S RIDICULOUS! IT'S A JOKE!" Ishimatsu threw a punch but Ichidan ducked. "YOU THINK YOU CAN JUST DESTROY MY WORK WITH FORCE!? THE WORK I HAD TO STRIVE FOR! TO BUILD THIS GANG WAS LABOR THAT NO MAN HAS DONE!"

Ichidan didn't expect this kind of reaction, Not until he beat the man to a pulp anyway... "Yeah, Let's see how you do without your precious brothers and gang to protect you!" He threw a right hook but something grabbed his arm. "I don't think you'll be getting that far Ichidan." Ichi turned his head. "What the hell are you bastards doing here!?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "Christ, shows you forgotten that I was following you."She muttered half annoyed and half surprised. Clearly he wasn't very sharp the last few minutes while she was following him. "If you really want I surpose I could stay here and wait for your return. But then I'd be helpless would I?"She said the final sentance in a sarcastic tone. Finding t slightly humourous he forgotten all about her.



Aigo looked a little downed at how Lexis reacted. "Come on," he muttered, slightly sullen, turning to head towards the rest of the Hunter Squad, "No where safer in the real world to be than with us anyway."

Aigo promptly forget Lexis didn't know how to Shunpo yet as he disappeared in a single step.



Chaos Theory said:


> ~With Kenneth~
> 
> He looks at Dechs blankly for just a second. But as he pulled a flask of Sake out of his robes a smile crossed Kenneth?s face.  ?Aye, I?ll be more than happy t? go with ya.? Kenneth says as he flips the top of the flask with his thumb. As he takes a swig he pulls another flask out and offers Nagi a drink.  ?Would ya mind havin? ah drink with meh lad. I would offer Dechs, but he says he?s no good with Sake.? Kenneth says before taking another drink from the first Flask.



Dechs sighed, standing up. He picked up his sheathed Zanpakutō and hung it from his side. He waited a bit for Nagi and Kenneth, before turning in the direction of Eighth Division.

"I sure hope this goes over easier than I expect it to," Dechs mutters to himself, setting out.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2009)

Nagi nodded and took some sake. He held up his glass and toasted to the air before placing it down again and gripping his sword.

"Ok lets go!" Nagi said ready and waiting to Shunpo out of there.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 12, 2009)

Lexis looked around before giving a sigh, "Well, guess they expect quite abit of basic level shinigami these days or maybe he just forgotten I cant use Shunpo."She muttered to herself, seeming to learn to be forgotten about pritty quickly due to this hole situation. She simply sat down and waited. Not seeing how she would be able to do much aginste a hollow anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2009)

At the gate to the human world-

"Alright, Seems like every one's here." Alex took a look around. "My Name's Alex Hokaze! That's for all of you who don't know! Our missions will be split! One group will be exploring the Kidnapping incidents, The other group will be handling the festival grounds from the hollow slaughters, Hollows have been coming back and are attacking people again! We need to get this whole situation under control! The Hollows are strong, So i'll be taking Everyone From 10th seat to Vice captain with me! I'll leave at least a few to help the unseated and low seated officers with the kidnappings, but reports say that the kidnappers should be on par with about 20th seats.. Don't think they don't have skills or power, Remember, They took down our comrades!" 

Hokaze nods to the Shinigami. "Follow me!" He shouts before the Gate opens and he rushes through. "Urgh... I always hate this part..." Ereki sighs as she takes off. "Ah~~ wait for me~~~" Ko quickly follows behind her. "Hehe, Best be goin!" Kuzusu laughs. "I really don't wanna gooo~~" Ssob whined.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 17, 2009)

~With Kenneth~ 

Kenneth takes one last swig of Sake before he caps his flask. Sliding it back into his robes Kenneth tightens his belt so his Zanpaktou is securely strapped to his side.  ?Aye, I suppose it be best that we get goin?? Kenneth adds as he pops his neck. What awaited them in the Eighth Division, besides it?s Captain, was up in the air, but at least Kenneth felt that the suspicion was shifting from him, although he knew that it could fall back on him at any moment. 

~With Sakamoto~

Sakamoto gripped the report and stood in front of her office door for the longest, what would she do? For the first time in her life her feelings were confused. This report could be taken in as a bad set of circumstances. As she placed the report back into it?s case she peers over her left shoulder and just blankly stared into the distance. To her Kenneth?s actions that were in the report were within reason as she had given him intel on the barriers that a lot of people didn?t have access to because the info was Black Ops related. Sweat forms on her brow as she turns toward the general direction of the Ninth Division. She knows that if she doesn?t report this, she could get into trouble herself. So to her the most reasonable person to talk to was Dechs. He hardly jumps to conclusions, so he would be the person she first spoke with.

~With Marcus~ 

Marcus stood with the rest of the Fifth Division that had been assigned at the Main World Gate. He has his arms crossed over his chest and his eyes closed. He silently stood there and waited for the order to move. And he didn?t have to wait long. In the distance hidden amongst the shadows he felt his brethren from the Second. _ So the Second is taking part in this too, no surprise_ Marcus thinks as Alex began to speak. Apparently the group was to be split. Marcus fell into the Eleventh Seat and below category. Allowing his arms to fall to his side Marcus opens his eyes as the Gate begins to open. It was time to get to the bottom of these strange happening and put an end to it to, well hopefully Marcus thinks in the back of his head. As the groups started to move so dose Marcus as the gates split giving way to the road to the living world.

~With Draconis~ 

A sick smile spreads across Draconic? lips as he starts to break his prison. He would make good use of  Kazuhiro?s misguided feelings of victory against him. As the ice cracks Draconis? left hand shifts shape and becomes a large canon looking device. A large icy blue beam destroys ice. Draconis? Kyoudou Aishingu would make the perfect ploy to draw the fool in. As Kazuhiro turns to see what the commotion was about Draconis shifts form again blending himself into the surroundings. Kazuhiro scratches his head as the blue beam of energy fades after piercing the sky. ?Wonder what that was about?? He ask aloud as he tries to feel for the Hollow?s Reiatsu. After a quick sweep of the area with his senses he concludes that the Hollow was indeed dead. He had done it, he killed the mistake he and his brother had made five years earlier. Bowing his head he says a quick prayer for those that had lost their lives to their folly act of a creation. But as he turned to walk away a light catches his attention.

 ?You did it Kazuhiro, you freed us from that eternal prison.? Turing Kazuhiro sees a figure silhouetted in light. Squinting Kazuhiro pulls his hand up to shade his eyes as he tries to see who had spoken. ?Br..brother?? he ask as he takes a step forward.  ?Yes Kazu, it?s me? Draconis lies as he steps from the Reiatsu created light. ?How is this possible? Your dead.? Kazuhiro says in disbelief as he sees his brother?s face.  ?Yes, but even in death I was tormented by it. Our experiments went too far brother and that beast became a walking prison for souls. When you killed it, you freed us all.? Draconis lies as he pours on the ?love?. Kazuhiro froze for a moment before taking another step forward. ?How, how do I know it?s truly you??  ?Would anyone else know that you sleep with a stuffed bear?? Dracaonis ask in a semi playful tone. Red stripes appear under Kazuhiro?s eyes, ?Hey, you promised you wouldn?t say that out loud!? Kazuhiro says in protest. But he falls short of raising his fist. ?It is you.? He adds as he takes a few quick steps gets in close to his brother. 

 ?I just wanted to thank you before I had to leave, the great cycle of balance is longing for the souls he stole.? Draconis lies as he takes a step away from Kazuhiro. ?Wait!? the gullible Shinigami shouts as he embraces Draconis. ?I have so much to ask you, you can?t leave yet.? A dark smile crosses Draconis? lips his trap had work.  ?Don?t worry Kazu. You?ll be joining me shortly.? Draconis says darkly. A look of confusion falls over Kazuhiro as he feels four sharp pains in his abdomen. With a chuckle Draconis readopts the form of the burned man as he uses Akemi?s power. A powerful stream of water blows though Kazuhiro?s back. With a violent cough Kazuhiro spits up blood as Draconis pushes him to the ground. As the shinigami hits the ground he drops his Zanpaktou. With another chuckle Draconis?  boots echo off the street as he walks around. Picking up Kazuhiro?s Zanpaktou he walks around so that he can see the dying man face to face.  ?Aw, what?s the matter? As I promised, you can be with your family forever. As part of me.? Draconis says as he brings the Shinigami?s own weapon down on him.

Blood spatters the ground a red hue as Draconis begins to feast on the late scientist?s soul. The feeding frenzy was rabid and quick. He greedily licked his burnt lips as his attention turns to the sword in his left hand. After taking a bite he feels the power of the spirit with in flow into him. With several more bites the sword was nothing but a hilt. Tossing it to the side Draconis spreads his senses out looking for another target, another meal. In the distance he feels another gate open. He starts to move, but more and more Reiatsu signatures continued to flood out of the gate. And strong ones too. This must have been the party that the three he had killed had talked about. It was far too dangerous to stick around now. And with a scowl he backs away as he phases though the dimensional fabric back to Hueco Mundo. As he steps out into the waste he comes face to ankle with a Gillian. ?Oh, what have we here?? It ask as it hunches over. ?A Whole in Heuco Mundo? How quaint. You?ll make a appetizer at least.? It chuckles as it picks it?s foot up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2009)

"Thirteenth's active hunting squad reporting in."

Darren knew Vera of Ninth Division well enough to fall in line behind her. She was the Third Seat here after all. Ninth's Hunter Squad weren't quite with the major group of Shinigami, they were at the edges, still banded together. Messages from Dechs had come through to them. Vera was about to direct the group to the main gathering, when Aigo arrived.

"Vera, reporting in," Aigo saluted as he came to a stop. "I've also brought along a new Division Member, this is Lexis."

A few of the Shinigami blinked as Aigo waved his hand around, indicating no one in particular.

"Sorry," Vera rubbed her eyes a little, "_who_ is Lexis?"

Aigo paused, looked around, and promptly reacted in a manner of very cliche shock.

"Aggggghhhh she can't use Shunpo I left her behind, stupid stupid stupid!" Vera facepalmed pretty hard as Aigo continued to berate himself.

"Okay, you and you," she quickly pointed in succession at Mathias and Kioshi, "Go back with Aigo to get this Lexis."

Darren nodded, indicating the two to follow. Aigo disappeared in a single Shunpo, but Vera was able to pass him by, punch him one in the back of the head, and return to the group. Mathias and Kioshi set off after him, as he now proceeded to walk without Flash Step.

"Darren," Vera turned to the group leader of the Thirteenth Division Shinigami, "Can I get you to collect a few low or unseated Shinigami from the crowd over there?" Vera indicated the mass of Shinigami. "Follow behind Aigo and the others."

Darren paused, nodded, informed the other Shinigami he was leading to stay with Vera, and disappeared towards the crowd.

A few Shinigami looked in surprise. One of them didn't, as if he was used to Shunpo, or perhaps used it.

"You," Darren indicated to him, "Come with me." He looked around, not paying attention to whether the Shinigami had fallen in line yet, trying to spot some more. Two more would do it.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

BOOOOM!!!

"Shit!" Ichidan jumps out a window. "Damn, I didn't think that the guys would get this rowdy." He thought to himself, rolling across the ground and landing in the parking lot. "But i beat the boss, so that makes me the boss. Heh, Too easy." He smirked and brushed himself off. "Oh, Indeed that was amazing." Ichidan turned around, That same guy in the top hat and freaky suit was sitting on a car. "You're quite the fighter.. and that little kitty of yours, Risa-chan was it?" He smiled.

"Damn it, Who the hell are you!?" Ichidan grumbled. "I am a middle man, My name's not important.. I work for a group known as the Joutei, They've expressed interest in your type of ability, if possible.. I would like to formally request that you go and look them up." He tossed a card to Ichidan. "You already passed my tests.. Indeed, You and the other boy are quite the specimens."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2009)

~With Marcus~ 

During the commotion of the move toward the world gate Marcus is approached by a man with sandy blonde hair. The conversation, if it could be called that,  was quick and to the point as the man simply said “You” The Shinigami motions in his direction with an outstretched hand. “Come with me.” He continues. At first Marcus blankly looked, but when he recognized the man as Thirteenth Division’s Eighth Seat he quickly falls behind the man as he seems to be looking for something or someone else. Marcus just tags along as he isn’t sure what is exactly going on. 

~With Reno~ 

After eating the man’s soul Reno turns to the door. _ Perhaps it is time to gut the Blue Dragon_ he thinks as he walks toward the doors that lead from the bowls of his head quarters. As the door closes behind him his glance momentarily terns to the man that guarded the door.  “Dispose of the body then get with the rest of the gang. Then I want you all to head to the location that was scouted out the other day. Ill meet you there tonight.” he says with authority as he power walks to the stairs. A few moments later he hit’s the door at the top and blows past several of his men. “Boss! Where’re you heading!!” one shouts. Reno pauses for a minute.  “Nowhere important. I gave Samuel the orders. I’ll see you tonight.” He says as he disappears through the door that lead to the entrance.

“This isn’t going to end well.” the female says as she looks to the fella that had asked the question. “No, no it isn’t.” he replies as he turns to the door that his boss had just blown though. “He’s been acting strange for the past couple days.” he adds as he crosses his arms over his chest.  

Once outside Reno adjust his bandana and stuffs his hands in his pockets. He was about to go into the heart of the Blue Dragon Gang, and he didn’t want to endanger his gang, they weren’t ready for this yet. This wasn’t some chump mission. “Hey you!” a voice calls. At first it didn’t register with Reno that some one was talking to him, but by the second “Hey Mister!!” Reno was fully aware of the teenaged Whole beside him.  “Can’t you see I’m preoccupied?” Reno retorts coldly. “You don’t have to be that way mister! I’m just trying to warn you monsters are that way.” The boy says as Reno’s eyes cut his way.  “Buzz off, you’re annoying me kid.” Reno remarks as he continues to walk. The boy, not all that bright, continues his crusade. Cutting in front of Reno he stops and holds his arms out. “I can’t let you go this way!” he shouts. Annoyed now Reno grabs the boy by the throat with his left hand and lifts him into the air. His right hand wraps around the base of the chain of fate.  “How would you like me to turn you into a monster?” Reno darkly growls. “Yo..you don’t. Don’t have to be. That way.” the boy struggles to say as he fights the tight grip around his throat. 

With a hard toss he throws the boy into some crates to his left.  “Mess with me again, and you’ll never make it to the Heaven.” Reno retorts as he continues to walk as the boy rubs his throat. “It’s your funeral!” the Whole shouts after him. Reno just continues to walk.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

With Ssob's group-

"KOU!!! EREKI!!!" Ssob looks around and rubs the back of his head. Somehow, when he was in the tunnel, he must have fallen behind them. "Hmmm... Why is it that i fell behind again?" He rubbed his chin. "AH! MY SANDAL!" He nods. "That's right, I stopped to tie my sandal because it came undone.. Wait... That means... our timing was off... AND I ENDED UP IN A DIFFERENT PART OF TOWN!?" He shouts into the sky and grips the back of his head. "C...crap... Kou and Ereki are the only ones with any skill! well.. Kuzusu's got skill and power... But he kinda creeps me out..." Ssob sat down and rubbed his chin. 

"I'm lonely...." Ssob's eyes filled with tears. "Oh?" A voice calls out behind him. "Eh?" Ssob turns around, finding a small cockroach hollow standing atop a larger dead hollow. "You're loud, it's interrupting my meal." The cockroach comments. "EH!!??? YOU'RE THAT HOLLOW!!!" Ssob jumps up and points at him. "Ah... What was your name again?" Ssob rubbed the back of his head. ".... Boss.... Boss B. Uggy." The hollow blinked.

"Eh!?!?!?!?!?!?!" Ssob jumped back and pointed again. "Why do you have my last name!?" He shouts. "What the hell are you talking about!?" Boss shouts. "I's Ssob! Ssob B. Uggy of the first division! i demand to know why you have my last name!" Ssob shouts. "Ssob....?" Boss tilts his head, for a small flash he see's Ssob covered in white armor. "N...no way..." Boss's eyes widen. "It's... impossible..." The cockroach took a step back.

"OIIII!!!" A voice calls from the distance. "Ara?" Ssob turned around to see Darren and some other guy not too far from him. "The hell are you doing all the way out here!?" He shouts. "Huh? oh, well i stopped to tie my sandal." Ssob held up his leg and pointed at his foot. "But, when i got here, no one was here and... WAIT!!!" Ssob turned around, The cockroach and other hollow was gone. "Gone....?" Ssob blinked.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 21, 2009)

Kioshi walked siliently behind the shinigami infront of him with Mathais at his side. Being in the human world was fun to him and all, but how todays events just played out Kioshi only got the feeling he was only in for something worse. Fighting hollows who turned out to be something close to the gillan class when they weren't suppose to be and this wasn't even mentioning almos getting hit at point blank range with a cero.

"Uggh Mathais being a shinigami is tiring. Hopefully things will get easier once we learn shikai at least" Kioshi spoke sighing. After killing the hollows they retreated back to KK town only to be sent to find this shinigami girl name Lexis who got left behind, because the guy infront Agio forgot she didn't know shunpo.

_"We'll get there sooner than you think!"_ A voice yelled.

Kioshi unsheated his nodachi catching Mathais off guard as he went for his blade, but stop after seeing nothing. Mathais gave Kioshi a questioning look as if he had lost his mind.

"_Sorry I thought I heared something_" he said sheating his sword and continuing to walk.

_"I'm positive someone said something."_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 21, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "OIIII!!!" A voice calls from the distance. "Ara?" Ssob turned around to see Darren and some other guy not too far from him. "The hell are you doing all the way out here!?" He shouts. "Huh? oh, well i stopped to tie my sandal." Ssob held up his leg and pointed at his foot. "But, when i got here, no one was here and... WAIT!!!" Ssob turned around, The cockroach and other hollow was gone. "Gone....?" Ssob blinked.



"Come on," Darren beckoned. He remembered seeing this Shinigami around First Division before. Hopefully he'd be good to have. "You two have been requested through Ninth Division's Third Seat to assist me. I need a third though."

Darren continued to scan the crowd for someone that could catch his eye.



cjones8612 said:


> Kioshi walked siliently behind the shinigami infront of him with Mathais at his side. Being in the human world was fun to him and all, but how todays events just played out Kioshi only got the feeling he was only in for something worse. Fighting hollows who turned out to be something close to the gillan class when they weren't suppose to be and this wasn't even mentioning almos getting hit at point blank range with a cero.
> 
> "Uggh Mathais being a shinigami is tiring. Hopefully things will get easier once we learn shikai at least" Kioshi spoke sighing. After killing the hollows they retreated back to KK town only to be sent to find this shinigami girl name Lexis who got left behind, because the guy infront Agio forgot she didn't know shunpo.
> 
> ...



"Eyes sharp," Mathias shook his head, "We have no idea what trouble could occur up here."

_We could handle it._

Now Mathias in return surprised Kioshi,, rapidly drawing his Zanpakutō and spinning about. The two looked at each other in surprise for a moment.

"Come on," Aigo was getting further ahead, "This is so annoying without Shunpo, please keep up."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 22, 2009)

"Eh?"Lexis said in a surprised manner as another world gate openned, "What are you doing here?"Kyle asked as he walked through, not excatly aware someone of her level should even be allowed into the Kakura town with the recent hollow activity and so fourth. "Er... Well... it's kinda long story that I'd prefer not to go into detail as it may cause me some issues under your and captain Dech's command."
Kyle gave a small grunt and said, "I dont even like you being in the division considering who you are."He walked past her giving a breif nudge aginste her shoulder. "I have to deal with it since Captain Deches is above me inthe chain of command. Oh, you better get back and be sure to close the gate behide you dont want hollow following..."

Lexis watched him confused not sure what he had aginste her unless she said something he didn't like during their last meeting. He seemed a world appart from her both in stranght and personality which deeply worried her about how it may hinder her progress under Captain Deches.

-Marco-

"Guess your awfuly silent today, surose you know something I dont."He stated stroking snowy and admiring he nature that surrounded him. "Light's everything, to do with life without it everything dies eh?"He asked trying to get Snowy to say something.
_Seems I might be nder arrest or something soon, is someone trying to set me up or is it just plain coenceidance quite alot of this points towards myself?_Marco thought keeping his Zankaputo at hand, recently doing so incase he was forced into some kind of battle. Managing to keep his feelings (He doesn't love her in the romantic way obveriously...) on his daughter at bay for the mounment.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2009)

~With Draconis~ 

The large Gillian raises his foot high above the burned figure of what it thought was a whole. It cackled with sinister intent, “I’m gonna crush you then eat you!” it remarked as it brought it’s foot down with tremendous force. A pillar of sand erupts around the beast’s feet several , several meters high. Pulling his foot back the Gillian more the expects to see a crumpled crushed whole. But what he sees instead is a empty crater where his foot had stomped down. “Eh? Did I stomp too hard?” he ask aloud as his gaze scanned the sands.  “No, you missed.” a small voice said. “Who said that?” the Gillian growls as he looks around looking for the source of the voice.  “Down here you numbskull.” the voice called, a second later the Gillian’s gaze is brought to the center spike around his neck as he feels four sharp pains. What he sees is the burned whole. Sweat forms on the Gillian’s mask as the little creature brings up it’s clawed right hand. As all but two fingers drop as red energy gathers, and rather quickly, at the tips of the claws. “That’s impossible!!” the Gillian shouts as he recognizes a Cero. 

But it was too late for the Gillian to express his disbelief much less attempt to counter the attack aimed for his face. Moments later a large crimson red beam beheads the behemoth. As it starts to collapse Draconis back flips off the spike. In mid drop he takes a form more befitting the meal he was about to eat. And eat he did, he loved the taste of Retaining Gillian, their’s was a bit darker and more succulent and filling then the dumb common verity. Licking the last bit of blood from his mask Draconis’ satisfaction was short lived as he felt a strong beckoning energy deep in the bowls of Hueco Mundo. Some dark and sinister energy was calling him forth. The energies that this dark force was giving off seemed promising and foreboding at the same time. Draconis shook his head once or twice, but his curiosity got the better of him. A moment later he tears through the dimensional fabric and steps out onto the forest floor of the Menos Forest . 

Feeling out he senses where the dark tantalizing energy was coming from, pin pointing it he begins his journey. Shifting forms Draconis takes to the deep upper canopy of the forest, just at the ceiling of the desert waste above them. As Drconis got closer to the source of the energy he begins to see strange things. Gillian and Lower Hollow alike seemed to be drawn to the same place, but for some reason the Hollow seemed to be hypnotized as they lumbered along, somehow this energy was affecting them more strongly then it was affecting Draconis. This Worried the pint sized Gillian, this could mean what ever was beckoning the Hollow was a trap. Being a complexly simple creature that he was, this intrigued Draconis. He had to see what was going on. Soon a cave entrance came into view jutting from the forest ground. Hollow of all shapes and sizes were flooding into the entrance, this must be it. Lowering himself from the trees slowly Draconis decides just to watch and feel for now to see what might actually be going on down there.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2009)

"Come on," Darren beckoned. He remembered seeing this Shinigami around First Division before. Hopefully he'd be good to have. "You two have been requested through Ninth Division's Third Seat to assist me. I need a third though."Darren continued to scan the crowd for someone that could catch his eye.

Ssob just blinked. "Ah... Wait.. huh?" He scratched the back of his head. "Well.. Wait... how did you find me out here!? Speaking of that... Just where am i..." Ssob rubbed his chin, He'd known he was pretty far from the group. "Ah... speaking of which, what exactly are we searching for!?"


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2009)

Arlen was busy sitting down in his division training grounds looking at his sword. He was deep in concentration. That was until Ryoko jumped in front of him.

"Ey Boy, for some reason you have been requested to go on captains recon squad."

"What?"

"I dunno but you better hurry up and get ready."

Arlen nodded and raced to meet up with the others. He ran out of the barracks, hoping he wasn't the last to arrive.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2009)

Darren started as a world gate opened behind him. They were popping open all over the place, as more and more Shinigami collected together. Those of higher seats immediately followed after Alex.

The lower and no seats were simply gathered together, waiting to be needed.

"You'll do, come with me," Darren grabbed Arlen by the shoulder and pushed him into the group of Marcus and Ssob.

"We're going to be following behind three unseated Shinigami, who aren't meant to know we're following them. You'll be with me, and we're losing time. So let's go."

Darren set off at a fast pace, but he didn't make the mistake of going so fast he lost the others. He had them following behind him, as he tracked the Reiatsu of Mathias and Kioshi.

Those two were rapidly approaching Lexis, who was with another Vice-Captain. And an intricate Kidou which would expel Shinigami of relative power from the area was already in its final stages, about to leave the forming group cut off, and undefended.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 26, 2009)

?GRAAH!!!!? D. Oggy bit down on a gillians throat and tore away it away. ?Pathetic.? He spit the chunk of meat onto the ground. ?It?s not fulfilling anymore, Killing these pieces of trash.? He knelt laid down on the ground. ?You eat it Bird.? He snarled. ?Ah? Really~? B.Irdy cheered and started to consume the Gillian. ?It takes you so long to eat these damn things you know.? He grumbled. ?I?M A NORMAL HOLLOW! THIS THING IS TWENTY TIMES MY SIZE! MAYBE EVEN A HUNDRED!? she shouts at him. 

  D.Oggy completely ignored her, Focusing only on a large energy off in the distance. Now, it wasn?t one energy, there was two? two very powerful energies. ?What?s going on over there?? He narrowed his eyes. ?I feel, as if the energy is crushing the area around it?? Suddenly, the weight of the spirit around D.Oggy was growing heavier. ?What the hell!?? He looked around, B.Irdy was gone, she?d vanished. ?Just, Where the hell did she go!?? He stood up and frantically began to search. ?With this much energy, she?d be killed in an instant if she went against it. Damn idiot.? 

  ?Fufufufufu, You fool. To think you couldn?t recognize my own spirit energy.? B.Irdy?s voice called out. ?The hell?? D.Oggy turned around, behind him stood a Gillian with a hummingbirds mask and no cloak, but, wings. ?Eh? You evolved?? He blinked. ?No? I?m just wearing a Gillian costume.? She blinked. ?Whatever, Come on then.? D.Oggy began to walk towards the powerful energies. ?Wait, Where are we going!? And why are you bossing me around! I only agreed to follow you till I was a Gillian!? she shouts at him. ?Then stay here and die.? 



D.Oggy continued to walk off into the distance. "Ah... Well... WAIT UP!!"  B.Irdy struggled to walk forward with her current size, she was used to being light, small and quick. Now she was big, bulky and snow. "I DON'T LIKE THIS BODY~~~" She whines.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 26, 2009)

"Geeze, as soon as Vice-Captain Kyle shows up a bunch of hollow come out no where, I wish if he spirit pressure wasn't so dense when he arrived. Lucky their pritty damn weak."Lexis stated blocking a hollow's attack with her sealed Zankaputo. Only thing she really could do was play defensively finding it easier to defend than attack. "Damn broke my defense."She said and tried to douge the hollows strike. Barely managing to taking a large cut to her right upper arm. She jumped back trying to get enough room to get her defenses back to scratch before the hollow could attack again. Seeing it's chance it lunged at her. She was shocked when blood hit aginste her face like rain. A great white arua surrounding her and a few white feathers that floated gracefuly to the ground. "Pfft... It's night. not a time to piss me off." The hollow jumped back pulling it's pincer out of the shinigami's bloodied chest and looked at him. Sizing up his oppent.

"Who...What..."Lexis asked. "World's full of darkness, it was born in darkness and will probly die in darkness too. But while I'm around darkness dont touch anyone I protect, even if it means going aginste captain commanders orders and such."
Marco stoud stoud up straight folding the wings behide his back and looked over his shoulder at lexis giving a slight smile. "Orders are nothing compared to the rightous thing to do, no matter who gives the order if you know it's the right thing you do it.... Daughter."
"Dau..."Lexis said shocked and surprised greatly.

As the last feathers came off his bankai form disformed and he gave a serious look at the hollow, "If you wish to live I would recommend leaving instantly, otherwise prepare yourself for purifying... or sent to the void of hell." The hollow gave a deep snarl considering it's options. Not being very intelligent anyway it attacked. He muttered something, and with that a large circular area began glowing with a huge rune before five blocks of red shikai fell from the sky before suddernly moving into each other crushing the hollow. Marco fell to his knee's breathing heavily preforming such an power ancient kidou while wounded was dangerous enough for even those of captain level. He fell into unconiousness as the energy required to do all the things he just did was zapped out of him by the huge demand of spirtiual energy to preform the kidou without a full enchantment.

"Ice rain..."The area became frozen with ice as it began to rain each rain drop freezing whatever it touched. "Isn't death such a interesting out come for those of captainacy level? Funny aint it?"Kyle asked sitting on a tree watching them. One leg hanging down.
"What are you doing?!"Lexis asked looking at him.

__________________________________________________________


"Simple really, I got sick of him and his barrier is plain annoying and that damned owl of his just makes my life and job even harder. WHen I say barrier clearly I m refering to the damn thing protecting those 'precious' notes of yours. So I solve all three problems with one simple event... Marco's death. His owl is a zankaputo in it's own right so it dies with him, the barrier is next to usless if the caster is gone and finally, the best bit. I get to kill the damned fool."

"You set up the barrier everyones been talking about and such?"She asked not sure excatly what to do in such a situation, considering Kyle had a shikai and she didn't she wouldn't even come close to a match.

"Hell no, that thing has nothing to do with me or my personal goals thats someone elses doing but like any true master of malipulation I used it to my advantage. Putting the spotlight on Captain Kura gives very benefical effects to my plans."

________________________________________

"Geeze, you love scaring the crap out of new comers to your squad Kyle. Whats with that seriously, it's like the worst pass time you can do."Marco said giving a small grunt and braking out of the ice pushing himself up.
"Geeze, talk about ruinning my fun... None the less, you shouldn't be here Captain Kura, your have enough suscpision on your shoulders as it is without you coming down here alone."
"Am I alone... Your here and without me Lexis would have a hole in her chest. I aint good with medical knowledge but I know that aint good."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2009)

*--------------------
At Karakura Orphanage
--------------------*

"Blank! Blank!" a girls voice shouts

Blank moves his cap up, hanging over in a chair
"What's it Lina...?"
Lina cries and shakes, Blank immediatly jumps out of his chair and holds her shoulders 
"What is it? Lina..Tell me!"
"Y...Yuki...He got that money for doing chores...But some punks threated him to hand it over...but...He refused and then.."
"Where is he?!"
"Down at the riverbanks, b-but Blank! They have baseball bats and chains and such!"
Blank held his right shoulder and twisted it around, creating cracking sounds.
"Stay here! I'll take care of it!"

With a dash Blank left.

--------------------
*At the riverbanks*
--------------------

Four guys were walking off leaving the beaten up boy behind.
"It was only 900 yen...Was it really necessary to go that far?" A small fragile guy said
"That goody two-shoes deserved it, acting all that helping people and such" the leader, a musculed guy said with several piercings in his eyebrow and one in his lip.
"B-But he wasn't moving anymore..." the fragile guy said.
"Stop talking moron." A large fat guy said
"Yeahh! Just listen to the boss! Or should we beat you up as well?" A guy with black sunglasses and a mohawk said.
"What's that kid worth anyway? Haha!" the leader said

"What the hell are you guys worth?! Picking on harmless kids, you disgust me!" Blank stood before them with a pissed off look on his face

"Ehhh whadaya think your doing?! Talking like that to us?!" The mohawk guy said.
"Yuki better be alright! Otherwise you'll pay for it far worse then you're going to do now!"

"Haha...This guy is hilarious! Oi! Take him out." The leader says to the glassed mohawk guy.
"Understood." He takes out a chain and spins it around
"Kyaaaaa!!!!"
He strikes the chain down towards Blank, only to be catched and wrapped around his fist, with a large thug he pulls the guy toward him and headbutts him straight on his face, breaking the glasses and making blood flow out of his head, making him fall to the ground.
Blank throws the chain around the fragile guys neck wrapping up by the velocity shoking him.
"...Unforgivable!" The fat guy shouts as he dashed towards Blank with his bat, Blank hold out his arm taking the full hit on his arm, but making the bat snap in pieces, he lowers his arms and with the other hand smacks the guy straight on the face, quickly he sweeps his legs from the ground making him fall with a large thud.

Blank gritted his teeth, that blow hurted as hell, but he was tougher then that, he wouldn't show the slightest bit of pain.
"So you're the leader eh?!"

"Yeah! They call me Takeo! I'm the boss of this neighbourhood!"
Blank quickly grabs the piercing on the guys lip and pulls it
"Uawhhh...!! Lemme go!"
Blank pulled back his right fist
"There's only one boss around here!"
He moves his fist with great speed towards the guys face
*"Manner Punch!!"*
The fist connects and the guy flies away

"And that person is me!"
Blank wiped his hands and looked around
"B-Blank! You came for me!"
The boy with the white hair and the grey eyes walked towards Blank, having no injuries at all
"Yuki.."
Without saying anything Blank went to his knees and held Yuki tightly with a relieved smile on his face
"I'm glad you're okay..."
Yuki looked around at the beaten punks
"You sure showed them Blank! You're the greatest" he said with twinkling eyes
Blank let him loose and stood up grinning and scratching his chin
"Heh! I sure did!"

They walked back to the orphanage in the sunset
"So Yuki, when did you get that accesory you're wearing?"
Yuki held the chain on his chest
"I don't know...I just had it on me when I woke up..."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 20, 2009)

_Something is coming._

"What?" Mathias stopped running, looking back at Kioshi. Kioshi looked at him in surprise, obviously having neither heard nothing, nor said something.

_Be warned, it approaches._

Mathias rubbed his head, looking about for the source of the voice. Then an idea come to him.

"Wait a moment," he raised a hand, before Kioshi headed off again. Mathias put a hand to his head again, and closed his eyes.

_"Are you my Zanpakutō?"_ he asked, focusing on the voice. He already knew the answer, really, but these were his first true words to it.

_Be ready, be strong, be resolute, stand firm. It comes, but you will not break. Do not break._

_"What is your name?"_ he asked, seeking for it. He could hear it, and he knew it could tell him now. But a momentary feeling of disapproval told him he had not yet earned it.

_Be ready,_ the voice commanded and was silent.

"Something's up," Mathias looked at Kioshi, "This Lexis girl, that we were sent to find, we should hurry up and track her down."

Mathias looked about, trying to track down something, anything. But the Reiatsu in the air had grown chaotic, and disturbing. It was almost like a storm.

"Something is definitely wrong," he remarked to Kioshi.

~~~

Darren looked back at Marcus, Arlen and Ssob, who were following behind him. He wasn't entirely sure what Vera was thinking. She was often considered a bit of a schemer, even if it was for the good.

Still, taking three unseated and unnoticeable Shinigami into a Reiatsu storm like this was a bit much. Darren was concerned, more so because he knew there was more than just a huge number of Shinigami and Hollow causing this storm.

There was something more.

~~~



Taurus Versant said:


> Tobias had gone back to where he had met Reno, the night before. He had a lot to think about, concerning this Joutei, and didn't want to have to listen to Jackson at the moment. So knowing no one was about here, he began to work with the shipping container he had manipulated last night. He needed to get over the barrier of needing to touch metal to control it. So his hands just a few inches from the metal, he tried to flood it with his Reiatsu and control it.
> 
> It wasn't going that well.



"Ugh," Tobias rubbed his head, trying to stop the headache that was forming. He wasn't sure what it was from, his exhaustion from using up most of his strength failing to manipulate metal without touch, his brain recoiling from focusing for too long, or this stupid storm that was brewing.

Tobias occasionally get headaches as big stroms rolled in. This one was gonna be big, he could feel it.

Actually, something was off. Tobias stared up at the roiling clouds, and suddenly he figured it out. Reiatsu, there was way WAY too much Reiatsu in the air. It was actually twisting the clouds.

"What the hell?" Tobias stared at it. Yeah, something was really wrong. "I think maybe I should get outta here."

~~~

"I'm getting some seriously strange readings here," Alessia looked up from the data output coming from one of the weather satellites the Spiritech group had 'acquired' and 'modified'.

Jard, the only one nearby enough to hear, wandered over, and took a look. After a few moments, he whistled loudly. "That's a Reiatsu Storm, for sure. A big one too."

"That's what I though," Alessia went back to work at the keyboard, "Imaging numbers now."

A moment later, dots filled the screen as it zoomed in.

"That," Jard whistled once more, "Is a lot of Shinigami."

"Take," Alessia activated a communication, to which Take's voice came through.

"I'm in the middle of it, girl," his voice was blurred slightly by spiritual interference, "This is it, this is the big one. Zando's still with me, we're gonna try and find something cool."

"Be careful," Alessia replied, "I'm reading at least one Captain level Reiatsu, maybe more."

"I hear ya, girl, I'll stay on guard. Take out."

Jard made a very very old joke in reply to this. Alessia still laughed at it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It had been centuries, millenia ago perhaps, when it first happened. The Hollow had a great power. Whatsoever it devoured, it could take the form of, use the powers of. It was mighty.
> 
> But it was not almighty. There was a breaking point. It never made it through the Gillian process. Too many souls, too many powers, not enough control. It broke down.
> 
> ...



Rn was surprised to see the blackness take on her own shape. The creatures appeared used to this reaction. What did not follow was that Rn, absolutely disgusted with how her Gillian body appeared, instantly charged in to engulf it in fire. No, that was probably unexpected.

Gersemi and her copy were already racing to the nearest source of sand. They were useless without it. With it, they were monsters. When Gersemi realised this, she turned to block her copy, a Cero charging. She would rather not face a full powered copy of herself, no matter the situation.

Vli and his copy were slowly stalking each other. Both had their spiny coats at full bristle, and both instinctively knew they'd tear each other apart, if they were to combat one another. So they had to go slowly, and work a plan to take the other apart.

Two Gillians faced their copy in a stalemate.

Rn was busy eviscerating hers.

The black sludge began to bubble, and change shape. The battle was still to be joined.



Taurus Versant said:


> Dechs sighed, standing up. He picked up his sheathed Zanpakutō and hung it from his side. He waited a bit for Nagi and Kenneth, before turning in the direction of Eighth Division.
> 
> "I sure hope this goes over easier than I expect it to," Dechs mutters to himself, setting out.



Three Captains stood outside Eighth Division.

"His Reiatsu is gone," Kenneth said after a few moments, confirming what they already knew.

"Then he knew we were approaching and fled. Treachery!" Nagi snapped.

The two spoke for a little, that this might mean nothing. Dechs began to track his Reiatsu. He'd find and confront him, and then he'd know the truth. Or at least the measure of it to be revealed by this.



Taurus Versant said:


> Even as Kigai said it, the blanket of fog over the memory rolled away. Rastarious could see its location perfectly now.
> 
> "Good, you remember," Rastarious waved off the implication that he'd forgotten. He still felt something was up with the situation. "That's where we're going."
> 
> ...



Rastarious's first slash left a deep gouge right through the block. Kigai followed up with another, forming a cross, and the boulder cracked.

The two each slashed once again, at the exact same time. It was only their immense amount of training, and cooperation, that they struck the same place without their blades so much as touching one another. The boulder shattered.

Rastarious quickly stepped past the remains, standing at the entrance of the mine. A rough breeze carried dead smells to his nose. Bending down for a moment, he picked up a small white fragment of some material. Shinigami Reiatsu permeated it, but it was twisted, and should a Shinigami happen to have Reiatsu like this, they'd never be able to properly use it.

"Kigai," Rastarious threw him the piece of material, "What do you make of this?"



Taurus Versant said:


> In Fourth Division, Setsuuka quickly located Son. Isis then had to restrain her from trying to murder him for what he was up to. Instead, Isis picked up a rock and threw it at the back of Son's head. He yelped loudly, and this was followed by a large number of screams, and thrown objects, emerging from the woman's bathhouse.
> 
> "See?" Isis let Setsuuka go, "Much more satisfying."



"Isis," Son looked for all the world like he hadn't just been caught peeping on bathing women, "How are you? Come for another fight?"

Puppy dog eyes for a fight to near death. Only from Son. Isis laughed as she shook her head.

"You know a Captain going into the real world has to have a second Captain with them, and permission from the Captain Commander? I need to go to the real world. Probably gonna get into a good fight. So I would really appreciate you coming along for the ride. Interested?"

Barely had she said the words before Son was rapidly on his way to First, eyes already on his next good fight. Isis shrugged to Setsuuka, who looked mortified at being left alone to look after Eleventh while Son went off to have a fight, then Shunpo'd after him.

To Isis's surprise, she saw Captains Cathises, Amen'hoko and McKibben leaving First, or at least the rubble where the Captain Commander's office had been.

"More Captains needing to go to the real world?" Fumiko looked harried, and was bustling about the office, "I was kinda left in charge while old man Varg ran off with the Soutaichou (at this point Fumiko blushed heavily) so yeah, I wouldn't stop any of you. Have fun you two."

Isis stared in surprise at Fumiko, who was still busy trying to put things in order, and deal with every Shinigami that came by. Laughing after a bit, she followed after Son, who was already on the way to the World Gate.

The two passed through quickly, and stood on the plain they emerged onto. Something was off.

"Look at that," Isis pointed into the distance. It was far away, beyond normal sight, but to the senses of a Captain, a Reiatsu Storm like that was incredibly obvious.

"There'd be awesome fights there," Isis had to prevent Son from running off, the moment he felt the Reiatsu.

"It's not that way," Isis panted, trying to keep a hold on him, "That, it's just a distraction, I'm sure."

"Huh?" Son, thankfully, stopped.

"The real fight isn't there." Isis began to tune the storm out, trying to track her concern. The odd Hollow Reiatsu. Not a normal Hollow, but not an evolved one either. Something...different.

"There," she pointed to the west, "Let's go."

She vanished off first this time, letting Son race to catch up.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2009)

"Kigai," Rastarious threw him the piece of material, "What do you make of this?" Kigai caught the material and began to examine in. "It's filled with a strange spirit, it does feel like a shinigami's but oddly.. not like ones." He rubbed his chin and examined it all around. "Either way, I would say that this is a bad omen, Something like this, standing at the entrance? Some one has been here who should not have been here.. that is my thought."

With Ichidan-

He awoke in a warehouse, not remembering anything that had happened... "Urgh... where... am i?" He shut his left eye and kept the right just half open. "Ah, You've come through." A man with short lack hair and glasses greeted him, he wore a white shirt with black writing on it. "Tell me how i'm doing, 1-800-FUC KYOU"

"Nice shirt." Ichidan commented. "Thank you, It's from america!" The man smiled. "But forgive my rudeness, My name is Xan and i am a member of the Joutei." Ichidan's eyes shot open. "That's the name that guy mentioned..." He thought to himself. "Ah,i see you remember our middle man." Xan smiled. "He's a nice guy, though i question his motives..." He rubbed his chin. "So.. what am i doin here?" Ichidan asked.

"We've requested that you join us." Xan pushed up his glasses. "As you can see, it's not so much a request as it is a demand. You have no choice in the matter. Once your powers awakened you became one of us." Xan pointed at the cat sleeping on Ichidan's head. "So.. Will you join peacefully?" He smiled as a large tan man stepped out from the shadows. "Or will Brikan have to convince you?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 21, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Kigai," Rastarious threw him the piece of material, "What do you make of this?" Kigai caught the material and began to examine in. "It's filled with a strange spirit, it does feel like a shinigami's but oddly.. not like ones." He rubbed his chin and examined it all around. "Either way, I would say that this is a bad omen, Something like this, standing at the entrance? Some one has been here who should not have been here.. that is my thought."



"I knew there was something I had forgotten from the start," Rastarious stepped into the entrance to the mine, feeling the stagnant reishi in the air react to his own Reiatsu. "I searched through my old logs and came across mentions of this mine. I remembered it, but the location wouldn't enter my head. That was strange, unlike me."

Rastarious raised a hand, a bright flare of Reiatsu lighting up, shedding light on the scene. The mine went deep, but the entrance had a large number of the white fragments strewn about.

Most of them had the twisted Shinigami Reiatsu inside of them. Some...

Rastarious picked it up, and held it up to Kigai. The Reiatsu pulsing from it was obvious. "Something is wrong here. Or was, at any rate."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 23, 2009)

Kioshi looked at Mathais in confusing as the moment he was having played out infront of him. Whatever was causing Mathias such worry was more than likely the same thing that was happening to himself, atleast that what Kioshi thought.

_"Bo...Boy....."_

A grim voice called out inside Kioshi's mind. He tried to not look so surprise this time around not to worry the shinigami next to him, but to no avail. Mathais shot him the same kind of look he was giving him a few minutes ago as a contorted look appeared on Kioshi's fair features. He slowly looked down taking a glance toward both his swords.

The contorted look on his face was replaced by wide eyes. 

"My....mind's playing tricks on me" Kioshi thought "For a moment I could swear by swords just pulsed."

Ever so anxious he contemplated grabbing the hilts of his swords which he ended up doing. Kioshi felt a surge go through him as he opened his eyes to see nothing, but darkness.

_"Urrrg to think a fair looking and weak sprited child like yourself would be my partner!"_

The voice snapped in apparent annoyance as a cold wind began to pick up.

_"Partner?" Kioshi questioned. "Does that mean your my-Listen!"_

Kioshi jumped back in surprise as the voice interrupted him.

_"At the moment you are to soft-hearted and spoken as a shinigami. If this is to work you'd best grow stronger!"_

Just as quickly as it started Kioshi felt himself being thurst back opening his eyes to see the back of the shinigami infront of him and Mathais on his side with a perplexed look on his face.

"Do you get this feeling of dread Mathais? As if....somethings about to happen?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2009)

"My Zanpakutō has definitely gotten animated," Mathias looked around. "He's twitchy. Says something is coming."

Mathias looked up, at the swirling sky. "This weather is weird. It's a storm coming in, but I think it's been affected by Reiatsu. It's twisting with it. That's throwing my senses off something fierce."

"Would you two hurry up?" Aigo called from a little ahead, "I'm gonna get in trouble if Lexis gets hurt because I left her behind."

"Go ahead then," Mathias called, "You have Shunpo."

_Confident on your own?_

_"Safer with a powerful Reiatsu acting as a distraction. Plus in this storm, no one will find us if we keep our Reiatsu low,"_ Mathias replied to his sword.

"Kioshi," Mathias looked at him, dropping his own Reiatsu, "Let's make ourselves less obvious. Until this storm blows out, I'd rather not get into anything that could be bad for us."

~~~

Tobias was surprised to see quite a few Shinigami running around. He decided this weird storm was probably their fault, and called out to one.

"Hey, Shinigami!"

The Shinigami paused for a bit, trying to find the voice. When he looked down, Tobias waved at him.

"The enemy!" the Shinigami roared and dived.

"Oh hell," Tobias ducked and ran.

"Stand and fight!" the voice called out behind him.

"I don't wanna!" Tobias yelled back. He ducked down a side street, grabbed a trash can lid and spun, throwing it at the Shinigami. It turned into a heavy brick and clonked him on the head. Tobias rushed forwards, and managed to grab the Shinigami's sword before he came to. The sword promptly stung his hands with Reiatsu, but Tobias's own control of metal allowed him to knock the wind out of it, figuratively.

"I'm not one of the bad guys, please don't kill me." Tobias cringed when the Shinigami pulled himself back together.

"You hit me in the head with a brick of metal," the Shinigami accused.

"You were going to try and chop me in half," Tobias cried out in response.

"Okay, yeah I was, who are you?" The Shinigami relented for a moment.

"Human, spiritual powers, yada yada," Tobias waved him off, "What the hell's with this storm? And the Shinigami all over the place?"

"Uhhh," the Shinigami paused, trying to think how much he was supposed to tell about. "Shinigami work, classified stuff. The storm is, hang on, someone just told me how it worked. Cause there's a bunch of varying Reiatsu here, and there's a high density of Reishi, for the living world, it messes with the natural weather. So the storm which has blown up is screwed with by the Reiatsu, and starts shoving it all over the place. And we call it a Reiatsu Storm. Hard to find anything in it, and it's pretty tiring to remain in for long. You should get under cover."

"Uh, right, hey, so I kinda took a precaution to prevent you taking off my head so please don't attack me when you pick your sword up," Tobias cringed, taking a step back.

The Shinigami looked at Tobias in surprise for a moment, then comprehended and grabbed his sword. Then looked back in Tobias in even further surprise. "What the hell did you do?" he demanded.

"I may have twisted the Reiatsu up in the metal to make it so that the sword can't really function with any strength," Tobias took a further step back, "I'm sure it'll untwist itself soon enough, it couldn't possible last very long, my powers are pretty new."

The Shinigami stared, forced some of his own Reiatsu through the sword to begin fixing it, and sheathed it. "Just...just get out of the area," he waved Tobias off. "Crazy human," he muttered afterwards.

Tobias was out of here. This was just getting weird, and he felt so useless here. He really needed further power.

"Yeah, screw it, I'm going to the Joutei," he announced. "Now how the hell do I find them again?" he added as an afterthought.

~~~

A wave of fire shoved Rán off her duplicate, who was fast recovering itself from her ferocity. It seemed to possess identical power and instincts, but Rán's hatred of her Gillian form was buried more in her actual way of thinking, which it hadn't replicated. So her attack had gotten through.

Rán snarled and summoned up her own coat of flames. The two locked hands and struggled.

Váli and his copy were still pacing around each other. The first one to score a solid hit would tear the other in half, their spines charged with large amounts of Reiatsu. This was a stalemate of absolute proportions.

Gersemi was firing Cero after Cero at her copy, trying to keep it away from the nearest source of sand. It too was returning fire, but unlike her, was still trying to reach the sand to use as a weapon. Gersemi had made a conscious choice to go against her deepest instincts, and it had given her an advantage. One she intended to push.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 25, 2009)

~ With Marcus ~ 

He followed behind the group with the newly acquired member from the first Division. A Shinigami that went by the name of Ssob. Marcus thought it was a weird name, but who knew maybe Ssob thought that Marcus was equally as strange a name. As they walked along Marcus decided to make some conversation.  ?How are you doing? The Name is Claudius Bruticus, Fifth Division? Marcus says as he introduced himself to Ssob. But before Ssob can return the formalities the air in the immediate area grows much heavier as a Reiatsu Storm begins to brew. Marcus grunts as he can feel is knees start to wobble a bit as sweat formed on his brow. He hadn?t felt this helpless since his first spar with Sakamoto. 

Marcus grunts as he looks to the seated officer that he the group was following, seems that he is at a loss of words too as he looks up at the swirling clouds above them.  ?Still yourself Marcus.? a voice speaks out. Marcus? eyes widen as he looks around for the source of the  voice. It didn?t sound like that nervous fellow from the first. But just to make sure he turns back to Ssob,  ?Did you say something bud?? Marcus ask.  ?It wasn?t him you imperial thunderhead.? the voice chimes back. Marcus hops back as he un-sheaths his Zanpaktou. This is when he felt a power emitting from his sword.  ?It was you?? Marcus blankly ask as he looks at his Zanpkatou.  ?Still yourself, and don?t die.? his Zanpaktou simply replies as the storm seems to pick up in intensity.

~ With Reno ~

Reno walked along with both of his hands shoved deep in his pockets. Looking to the sky the hairs on the back of his neck stood on end as he started to feel the Reiatsu in the air intensify. A smile spread across his features as he began to talk to himself.  ?So. What do you think that is about?? He ask aloud.  ?It?s none of out concern Takahiro, leave that to the Shinigami. It?s their blood that will spill, not ours.? the small voice replies. Reno shakes his head agreeing   ?Yeah, we leave the Shiniami to their fate.? he replies. But as he turns to continue to the Blue Dragon?s Lair an unseated Shiniagmi appears before him. ?Leave us to our fate? Seems you know something about what is going on human, care to elaborate?? the Shinigami says as he walks toward Reno.

 ?I have nothing to say that you?d want to hear Shinigami.? Reno replies as his eyes narrow in annoyance. ?Oh, so I was right in thinking that you can see me. Humans with Spiritual Perception is rare, but not unheard of.? The shinigami says as he crosses his arms over his chest. ?Now are you going to spill the beans, or do I have to get rough?? the Shinigami says trying to throw his weight around.  ?Get rough? Isn?t it against Shinigami laws to attack a human with out orders?? Reno replied as a smile crossed his lips. 

~ With Draconis ~  

As Draconis hovered over the entrance he picked up on a familiar Reiatsu. _That damned she-cat _ he thinks angrily as he takes in the Reiatsu like it was the aroma of a fine five star meal.  ?I hoped to find you, but I didn?t count on it being this soon.? Draconis chuckles as he releases his grip on the branches he held. Firing a searing hot Cero into the entrance Draconis clears the fodder,  ?Out of my way you all are a meal hardly worth my time!? he roars as he burns though the many twist and turns that took him deeper into the bowls of Hueco Mundo. The cave was long and complex, but by adopting a bat form the sonar Draconis gains helps him navigate the pitch blackness and soon the tunnel he was in emptied out into a large spacious room. He couldn?t tell exactly how vast the cavern was, but it was large and the sound of fighting can be heard all over the place. 

All that didn?t matter to Draconis though, he just wanted another shot at that blasted cat Hollow, she and her worthless companions tried to bury him alive in a glass coffin. Draconis wanted nothing more then to repay the favor in spades. A flash of fire catches his attention as that all too familiar Reiatsu spreads across his being like a virus. ?Bingo? was the expression that spread beneath Draconis? mask. He had found her. But while he was fixated on his goal, something else was watching him. The black slime that covered the cave floor began to ooze and bubble as a form pulled itself from the inky blackness. With a silent flap of it?s wings the copy of Draconis in his bat form ascends attacking with it?s razor sharp wings. Just as it seemed that Draconis was going to be cleaved in twain he sense the malicious intent and avoids the attack by mere millimeters. A sour screech leaves Dracaonis throat as he circles his adversary.  ?I?ll teach you to sneak attack me!? Draconis roars as the two fly toward one another.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2009)

A sudden moment of clarity in the storm gave Darren just a hint of what was about. Something wrong.

"Swords out!" he commanded. With his Zanpakutō drawn, he began stepping backwards, towards where the three were grouped together. "Back to back," he ordered, "we're about to have company."

~~~

_They come!_

Mathias jumped at the strength of the voice, and drew his Tantō. "Kioshi?" he looked over to the other, making sure he was feeling the same presence. Aigo had already vanished on them, just their luck.

~~~

"Here." Isis stood on a stone outcrop, looking over a deep valley. Son was looking as well, staring at the strange creatures.

A huge number of Hollow were gathered inside the valley, simply...waiting. They weren't Gillian or Adjuchas. They sure as hell weren't Vasto Lorde. They were too small to be Huge Hollow, and too strong to be regular Hollow. Isis was confused.

When two of them got into a scuffle, and one put the other down with a Cero, she was outright concerned.

"These Hollow," she looked over at Son, who was watching them intensely as well, "Are different from any other. It's strange and it's unsettling and I don't like it."

"Well, what are we waiting for?" Son smiled excitedly, "Let's go down and ease your worries."

"There's a lot of them," Isis shook her head, "It might be better if we go and get another Captain or two, I would not like to be caught off guard, since we don't know what there is to these Hollow?"

"So," Son took a step towards her, "You think these Hollow might be better than you?"

Isis twitched.

"I am the Captain of the Thirteenth Division, a Division specifically devoted to the extermination of Hollow. Not one of these could stop me."

Son smiled further. "I bet I could take more than you could."

Isis's twitch grew a little. "Bet how much?" she asked dangerously.

"Beat more than me and decide!" Son laughed, before jumping right off the precipice, Zanpakutō already drawn. Isis paused, growled and jumped after him, concerns already overwritten by competitiveness. He was a bad influence, honestly.

~~~

Gersemi's offensive was finally giving her an advantage. Her copy was still desperately trying to find some sand to manipulate, it seemed incapable of thinking outside of Gersemi's normal methods. Between the falling rocks and the blasts of Cero, Gersemi was constantly pushing it back.

There was strategy here too. Gersemi was positioned such that, for the entirety of her fight, she could see the stalemate between Váli and his copy. She was pushing her own into that.

The moment it stumbled and stepped between them, Váli, who had tightly wound his senses to attack the moment something changed, put his spiked hand right through the head of the Gersemi copy, without even realising what it was.

His own copy blanched, before being cero'd in the side by Gersemi. Váli dropped her copy, and quickly attacked his own, pummeling it with his hands, spikes raised over them. It had been knocked off balance, and a direct strike from the spike covered palm of Váli's Gillian body was more than enough to fatally injure it. When the spikes on his copy went down, Váli quickly picked it up, and ripped a portion of flesh from it. It almost dissolved in his mouth, but the Reishi was rich, and filled him immediately. It was good.

Gersemi had continued to barrage her copy with Ceros, until it finally stopped twitching. Then, opening the massive mouth on her mask wide, she clamped her jaws on it and ripped off its arm and a good chunk of its shoulder, munching happily. It _did_ taste good.

Rán wasn't using strategy. She was simply getting more and more pissed, and continued to strike at her copy. Her style was all about attacking, the most she had in the way of defense, without her natural speed (which her Gillian body lacked) was a wave of fire. Fire couldn't hurt Rán. Because she had landed the first attack, and wasn't showing any sign of stopping, there was no actually way for her copy to escape the chain of attacks, or counter in any way.

It took a while, due to it being resistant to fire as well, but mixing Cero into the fight, and of course punching the absolute crap out of it, Rán eventually beat her copy into a quivering pulp.

At least, she considered, as she began to tear it apart, it tasted good.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

with Ssob-

Three men appear before the group. One is dressed in a black short sleeve shirt, with "Ramones!" on it, He wears loose black jeans and spike hair with red tint. "Lookie here Maro and Jaz. We got some shinigami's on our turf." He smirked. the one called Maro wore a long black leather jacket with metal spikes on the shoulders, leather pants and a bikers helmet with a spike on top.

The third and final man named Jaz was dark skinned, his hair was long and dreadlocked, he wore an open Hawaiian T-shirt and Bermuda shorts with sandals. "Heh, These boys don't look too bad." Jaz commented. "Who are you?" Ssob gulped. "Me? I'm ex 21st seat Daiku!" He smirked. "This is the 22 and 23rd of the 11th division, Maro and Jaz. We're here to kick some ass!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2009)

"Well I," Darren stepped forward, pointing his sword at them, "Am 8th Seat of Thirteenth Division, Darren Hazen." Darren took another step forward, before having to block a strike to his lower right from one of the three. Another quickly aimed at his head, but he ducked under, only to have the third slam an elbow into his gut and throw him back. He recovered, and steadied himself a bit.

_"They're strong,"_ he mused, _"Definitely not anything like the seats they used to be. There must be a significant timegap between their leaving, then."_

Before Darren could further contemplate, a blur raced past the group, coathangering Darren and dragging him right out of the area, only leaving behind Ssob, Arlen and Marcus to face the three ex 11th Division members.

"Damn bitch, stealing all the fun," Jaz rubbed the back of his head, before turning on the others. "Ah well, a fight's a fight. Bring it."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2009)

Feeling an unfamiliar presence coming Kioshi drew his Nodachi standing back to back with Mathias, but with some room inbetween them.

"Kioshi?"

He turned giving a nod already knowing what he was checking for. The clouds in the sky grew darker and it got harder for to sense others around them, but this presence was rather strong. 

_"It seems an enemy could be apporching does it not?"_ The voice was soft unlike the deep gruff voice he was use to.

_"Don't let use down!"_ The all to familar voice spoke.

"This would happen just when Agio leaves wouldn't?" Kioshi said while chuckling at their luck.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 25, 2009)

Kyle sighed deeply and closed his eyes, "Hollow are swarming everywhere here. The loss of life of a few lesser shinigami is accpectable, I would of thought a captain would know such things."
"Thats just bull.... How can someone say that who once wished to serve under my command. The loss of even the slightest ammount of life is unaccpectable to me. Shinigami and hollow alike."
"So your a heretic now? At this rate the Captain commander will likly put a death warrent on your head. We both do not wish that now, do we?"Kyle asked in a relaxed tone, not caring since none of this really concerned him at all.

"Heretic is someone who turns aginste their religion. I am not turning aginste Soul Society by stating that I offer Hollows a 'second' chance unless they attack or harm another. Most of the time they attack. I will gladly slay every hollow that proves to be a threat to Humans and Shinigami but slaying a harmless hollow... is like commiting murder. It's nothing I hide from any Captain."

Lexis kept silent, not really understanding what situation Captain Kura was in currently so had no idea what was going on or talking about.

"Sorry Marco, but your ideals are flawed dramatically, for one this is war, the death of shinigai life and hollow life is a conserquence of the war. Similiar to that of the division 0 and the deamons."He said using Shunpo quickly drawing his Zankaputo and slashing at Marco's torseo. "And I never lied, I tell the up most truth about my goals. I just require one thing to forfill them, the tablet you used to translate the old text's and the know how to reverse the affects of death stone, it would be quite an interesting effect to repulse spiritual energy. Zankaputos would be rendered usless aginste me or anyone to use it."

"Thats good... because I destoryed that things after becoming Captain."Marco said grinning. ~Sorry Snowy... Hikari...~ He lunged his Zankaputo through his chest, doing in a manner that would kill him near instantly...

~So, this is how we die eh? I thought we'd die in the heat of battle or at least, doing something heroic.~
Marco nodded, ~I know you guys but if I survived, he'd likly try and force me to translate the books for him. I hoped it would of never came to this but... well.. My death was imminant anyway. No doubt he would of pursuaded the other Captains that I caused all this. I loved spending time with you both Hikari, Snowy. You where great Zankaputo!~

Kyle quickly trying to prevent him doing so but failed a sthe shadow seal became active causing gravity to rapidly increase to the point where he was unable to move and unable to prevent him doing so.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2009)

The gate to the real world opened, leading to Dechs stepping through it, Nagi and Kenneth behind him. The three had their limiters on, and were trying to minimise their Reiatsu.

"Whoever's here is being irresponsible," Dechs muttered, feeling the pressure of the Reiatsu storm. "Good Shinigami don't make mistakes which lead to this."

Trying to pick up Reiatsu in the storm was difficult, but Dechs attempted to hone in on the strongest he could feel. He suspected it was Captain Kura.

"That way," he pointed, Kenneth already having spotted it and heading in that direction. The three vanished forward with a quick Shunpo.


----------



## Serp (Nov 25, 2009)

Arlen smirked, "Such low seats!" Drawing his sword.
Really he was shit scared, never having to have a real life of death fight, but he was being trained by two captains, surely Nagi's playtime would be harder than an all our 20 something seat.

With Dechs
As Nagi shunpo'd he felt something strange in the air. And he kept scratching at his limiter tattoo. "I have better limiter techniques at home, but you guys won't let me use them due to..." He raised his fingers in inverted comma's. "Side effects."


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2009)

"Get your clothes on, I'm finished with you," a gruff man whispered, his voice infested with arrogance, "And remember... Don't bother telling anyone, they wouldn't believe you and I'll know if you do. You don't want to find out what I do to liars."
The man looked to his friend and smiled cockily as the woman ran off, to which the other responded with an even more sinister face. "Yeah, you don't wanna mess with seated officers of the Eleventh Squad!" he said after her, barely able to keep his voice quiet, "Where's Fujimaru, anyway, boss? I thought he said he'd be back by now. Bah... I could've done it by now."
"Don't make me laugh, you can't even walk in a straight line without falling over."
"Heh, I guess ye're right." Izuna said, going slightly red.

High above the two, kneeling on the edge of the roof of the nearby building, was three men - all dressed in the deepest black garbs. The man in the middle wore different clothing from the other two, his clothing sleeveless and his hair unencumbered by a headpiece. The silent motions from his left arm told the other two to stay firm. He wanted to wait for the third target before they made their move. He, as the two men beside him, was one of the Onmitsukido. He was given the task of finding the truth behind rumours concerning a small group of seated officers within the Gotei 13. Normally the Gotei 13 would handle the investigation, but the crimes the group were being accused of were too great to be allowed to become public - and nothing was better at making people disappear than the Onmitsukido. The man's heterochromic eyes widened slightly as the final piece of the puzzle arrived on the scene...

"What took you so long, Fujimaru?" the leader of the three said, "You're over ten minutes late."
"Sorry, Kensei," Fujimaru said, "I wasn't reading your directions right, so it took a little longer than I thought."
"I only sent you a few districts away, you shithead! Can't you do anything right?" Kensei shouted, punching through a nearby crate.
"I-I got rid of the body," Fujimaru whimpered, "I even took it to a different district and dumped it where nobody would find it."
"You had better!" he shouted again, "Where are the stones?"
"H-here," Fujimaru said, pulling out a pouch from within his robes before handing it over, "It'll be worth a tonne."
"Well, whatever. Keep an eye out."

_Now!_

The motion was swift, but the speed of the Onmitsukido as they dropped silently behind their respective targets was much greater. Fujimaru and Izuna were felled in an instant, but Kensei wasn't so easily caught off guard. "Ha! I wondered when you lot would show up. But you're screwing with the wrong person, I'm the fifth seat of the Eleventh Division! You'll never be a match for me!" he shouted with glee, "NEV-"
The sleeveless Onmitsukido had whispered "Bakudo #9, Geki."
Kensei couldn't move. He was frozen in place. The arrogance in his eyes was soon replaced with fear, the realisation slowly dawning upon him - this was the Punishment Force of the Onmitsukido. They didn't care for heroics or arrogance. They didn't know compassion, or mercy. They were much colder than the chill going up his spine. He didn't feel the blade as it effortlessly severed his head from his neck, nor did feel as his head hit the floor. All he felt was an suffocating darkness he could not abate.

-----------------------------------------------------

"Hey, Kei!" a Shinigami shouted, waving his arms wildly as he ran towards the man sitting underneath one of the few trees within Seireitei, "Kei! Did you hear? There's another excursion to the Human World next week!"
"Oh?" the man responded, his bright heterochromic eyes squinting in the sunlight, "You've signed up already, right?"
"Of course!" the Shinigami huffed as he sat next to Kei, "You know how much I love the Human World. I couldn't not sign up to go there again."
"Heh..." Kei smiled, "You reckon I should go again, Xian? I haven't had some chocolate in a while..."
"Go for it." Xian said, "They always have spare gigai, anyway."
Kei then stood up, stretched his arms and put the book he was reading away. Motioning to Xian to do the same, who huffed again before getting up, the two walked off towards the Fifth Division's Barracks.
"So what're you up to today, anyway?" Kei asked, curious.
"I've got to patrol West Rukongai. Again. It's so boring, 'cause nothing ever happens." Xian said, disappointment evident in his voice, "Just once, I wish I could do something more exciting. Don't you?"
Kei smiled, then said "Nah... I'm happier with an uneventful, boring life. Means I can read all these books that have been collecting dust in the Library."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 25, 2009)

A rough blur of speed passed between Mathias and Kioshi, before a strong kick connected to the back of Mathias's head, flinging him forward.

He recovered roughly, turning around to spot his opponent. A small orange haired man, more like a child, was hopping up and down, playing jump rope with what appeared to be a whip.

Behind him, facing the other way, was a much taller well dressed man, resting a hammer across his shoulders. By the look of Kioshi, he'd gotten a similar kick.

_They are strong, let your guard not falter, your stance not break, your will not surrender._

_"Will you aid me?"_ Mathias asked of his Zanpakutō. A moment later, he stumbled forward, not in the conscious world, but inside his own.

It was a small pathway, between two high red rock ridges. Mathias looked about, but could not see any defining features. He walked forward. Whispers floated through the canyon, speaking things Mathias could not recognise. He heard the rush of wind up ahead.

It was a large stone outcrop, which overlooked a massive plain, greenery in the distance, but around him, sand and stone, a long way down. Four black pillars emerged around the edge of the outcrop, the representation of his inner Shinigami power. Mathias strode forward, onto the stone precipice, and sat down, between the four.

_You will receive my power._ The voice was echoing through Mathias and his inner world, shaking the rock itself. _If you are deserving, you will not be broken by it, and you will survive. If you are not, you will fall, and never recover. Are you ready?_

"I am ready," Mathias called out, and closed his eyes. In meditation, he reached for the spirit of his Zanpakutō. He could not find it, but he could feel it, all around him. He was ready.

In the waking world, Mathias slowly changed his stance. He flipped his Tantō knife into a backhanded grip, and held out his left hand, palm straight, in a combat stance. He arched his right shoulder, pulling back a fist, knife blade pointing outwards from his grip.

He stared at his attacker, and waited for the first move.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 26, 2009)

Kioshi was on guard and paying close attentions to his surrondings. Nothing moved or made a sound in there area without him picking up on it and knowing what was causing it. So it came of great shock when he felt a strong blunt force upon the back of his head causing him to stumble forward and narrowly fall.

Kioshi turned with a look of shock and annoyance on his face as a small orange haired brat came into his view who was bouncing up and down. Right behind the little hyperactive beanie baby was a tall man who was unnaturally dressed if he had to say so himself. Kioshi glanced in over toward Mathais who he guessed by the look on his face suffered the same blow to the back of the head, but then quickly went into an attack stance.

_"Kioshi.....come we have a surprise for you."_

The same soft voice from before spoke inside Kioshi's mind. After the sentense he once again felt a tug as if something was pulling his spirit, but this time instead of entering a world of darkness it was a realm of light.

_"W-Where am I-huh!?"_

His thoughts were interrupted as he felt the ground beneath him begin to rumble and shake violently like an earth quake. Two stone pillars arose from the ground one as glack as night and the other shone a brillant white. On these pedestal's stood both of Kioshi's blades.

_'Now-COME! If-you-wish-to-win-this-battle-you-will-come-forward!"_

He was speechless, but Kioshi did as he was told and began walking toward the white pillar. A simple jump is all it took as stood before his nodachi on top of the white pedestal. Kioshi reached out and grapped his sword and as he did so the soft voice spoke.

_"Grow strong Kioshi."_

He nodded understanding the message as he jumped over to the black pillar. He again reached out grapping his katana, but it wasn't going to be so easy this time. A black mist began to envelope the sword and it slowly made it's way up his arm. The mist appeared under his feet slowly englufing him. From this mist he felt a strong loathing and hate matching his own when he was called the "Forbidden" word.

_"Ah-g-get off me!"_

Kioshi trashed and slash at the mist as it slowly covered his whole body. Darkness engulfed and Kioshi had no choice, but to embrass it. Again he found himself in this dark world with no end in sight. He felt another reiatsu a very familar one, but he couldn't see who it was. Kioshi could feel this person breathing on his neck as the hair on his body began to stand.

_"Now accept this power Kioshi and never waiver in battle!"_

To Kioshi it was like a light from the heavens had appeared and as quickly as it appeared the darkness and the light vanished brining Kioshi back to the real world. A determind spark was in Kioshi's eyes as he fully accepted the power giving to him. Taking on the kendo stance he readied himself for the foe's infront of him.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 26, 2009)

Intro?:

Fox rolled over in bed as light warmed her face, she groaned and rubbed her eyes as she remembered that it was her integration to the 13 protection squad today. She really wanted to sleep in more, but decided against it whilst she be repriminded about her punctuality or lack thereof. She stretched out and stood up from her bed, made her bed and took a glimpse at the clock, well, it was a little bit early but that shouldnt hurt much. She took a shower more of habit than for actual sanitation, combed her hair, ate breakfast, brushed her teeth and went out of her small pad. 

She walked down the path of seretei minding where she was going, she could feel spiritual pressures here and there, some easier to feel than others, some more calm while others are on edge, some weak and some strong. While walking she noticed that she was a bit lost, thinking back at the directions, she remembered left, right, left, 2nd right, 3rd left and just straight ahead should be the 9th division. Well she was sure that she followed the right direction. She sighed and thought, maybe she can feel their reiatsu she was sure that she should atleast feel if she was close to a captain class or VC class, she concentrated getting nothing back in turn. There was a noise and a clatter at her back, she looked behind her and saw a small male which was to her deduction would be from 4th squad. She mentally argued to herself to talk to him and asked for directions, but it wasnt in her personality to do so.

A few moments passed and it seemed the guy noticed her staring at him with a blank expression, the guy blushed and bowed at her, running out of the vicinity. Well that was a great first impression, and she hoped she could atleast talk to someone better yet befriend them, without staring at them blankly and making them uncomfortable. 

She rubbed the back of her head wondering what she should do and where the heck was the direction to her division, she sighed wondering if her first fear of being told about her punctuality and lack thereof will really come to pass. That would be so not good, definitely.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2009)

Mathias neatly sidestepped as the whip cracked past his ear. The young man was testing his reflexes, with precise and controlled whip lashes, designed to see how fast Mathias could move.

Mathias could tell just from this his opponent was talented. But there was no temperament. He was wild. That was Mathias's advantage, that was the opening he had to push. But at this distance, there'd be nothing he could work with. He needed to get in close.

The whip cracked scant millimetres from his face, he could feel the wind from the very tip graze his forehead. He was getting nothing out here. It was all or nothing.

Putting all his power into kicking off the grounds, Mathias rushed right at his opponent. He ducked his head under the first whip lash, and the moment it began to lose momentum, right before his foe cracked it once more, he grabbed it with his left arm, wrapping it around it and pulling.

The boy, surprised by this maneuver, stumbled forward, and he was within Mathias's range. Mathias could hear his Zanpakutō strengthening him, showing him how to fight. He dragged his left arm down, still clutching the whip, pulling the boy around. He lashed a leg up, which the boy caught with the hand not holding the whip handle.

He was definitely strong, Mathias could tell, blocking his kick so easily. But he was raw, as well. He could see that. He was himself, but his Zanpakutō was aiding him. That was his advantage.

Mathias let go of the whip, and stepped back.

"Shinigami of Thirteenth Division," he introduced himself, "Mathias Tekka."

The orange haired boy started for a few moments. "Dackster." he stated eventually.

Mathias fell back into the stance. All along, he'd been trying to hard to use his Zanpakutō as an individual weapon. But it wasn't designed for that. In a blitz of physical combat, that knife would provide an advantage of magnitudes. Mathias understood that now.

He slammed a foot down hard, and turned, his Reiatsu swirling about him. The backdraft he used as a platform to rush forward. It was nowhere near as fast, and many many times more inefficient and time costly, but Mathias had just developed the basic form of Shunpo.

The sudden change in speed was enough, he was able to duck under the whip, and close the gap once again. Palm out, he slammed his left hand up, landing a blow on the chin of the boy, whose head was pushed back by it. Mathias punched with his right fist, which the boy blocked directly with his left forearm. Mathias smiled and pulled his fist to the left, causing the blade he held to slice across the arm of his opponent.

It wasn't anywhere near a limb removal, but it was a nasty cut. First blood.

Or at least, he'd thought that, but then he noticed the slash on his cheek, from right where the whip had passed him by. And then it came back, and stung him in the back of the neck. Mathias, temporarily paralysed, took a full punch in the face from the youth.

And it hurt.

Mathias rebounded as he was flung back, and had to dodge the whip again. He was out of his range once more.

_Confidence and Determination, do not falter._ The voice told Mathias what he already knew. He wasn't going to give up. This...person, was here to attack him. Well Mathias would prove he wasn't going to be put down so easily. He would fight.

His opponent, Dackster, flexed a little, and began building his Reiatsu. His wound was already closing. This was not going to be easy. Mathias wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 26, 2009)

"Well, tat was an unexpected result, I could of sworn I disabled him with the rain."Kyle grunted braking the ward quickly with a suddern out burst of raistus. He looked around breifly scanning the landscape and wounder weather their was any reason for him to be staying around her.
"Wha.... all this over me?!"Lexis asked holding her Zankaputo in both hands in a offensive stance.
"This has nothing to do with you. You just happend to be his daughter and the one who possesses the research my superiors require. Marco's death has little meaning to me. True it defeats one of my objectives but other oppunitys will araise. Now why do we not make this a simple procedure? And you go on your marry way. What Kiduo is required to open the seal that your father placed?"
"As if I'd tell you! Why kill a captain over some notes."
"Come now, let's not be rash. You know you have no chance aginste a shinigami who can ulitize their Zankaputo to it's near full protential. I do not wish to cause harm to anyone besides, he was a heretic by shinigami standards. He would of been killed by the others even if he did not kill himself."
Lexis grunted not quite sure what to say in responce, so she simply kept silent keeping her stance. ~He's right I cant beat him but better I die fighting him than he forfilling whatever he wants. No doubt it wont be good.~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2009)

Tracking the Reiatsu, Dechs appeared between Kyle and Lexis, a Shunpo ending. Nagi and Kenneth appeared within a moment afterwards.

"Vice Captain Kyle," Dechs looked over at him. He looked over to Lexis as well. "You're not supposed to be in the real world at this time. Return to my division."

Dechs turned back to face Kyle. "I can sense the remnants of Captain Kura's Reiatsu, what has occurred here?"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 26, 2009)

As the battle began Kioshi couldn't help, but see something wrong with their look or more in general his luck. While Mathais engaged in battle with the kid who skillfully used a whip as a weapon he was left as he would guess was the "Muscle" of the group. Was Kioshi right in his guess? You could see he was right on point as the well dressed man flung his hammer with ease and amazing power.

With a flip of his wrist the hammer was brung down on Kioshi who managed to back flip out of the way and then stumbling into a nearby wall. The force of the hammer hitting the ground was enough to cause a shock through the ground throwing Kioshi off some. The man effortlessly placed the hammer back on his shoulder as he stared at the shinigami.

"He could have easily followed up with that strike. Weilding that hammer with such ease has to take skill yet he's not coming at me with all he's got." Kioshi thought studing his oppoent.

"Jacks" He spoke in a gruff voice while adjusting the fedora on his head.

Kioshi looked confused for a short time before answer "What did you say again?"

"......Jacks-the name's Jacks."

"Temp 13th squad member Kioshi."

All Jacks did was huff before brining his hammer in a down spiral toward Kioshi. He put his speed to the test as he side stepped the hammer. Dust kicked up and Kioshi was preparing a counter attack, but Jacks beat him to it as came with a spend to Kioshi's side.

"Seki!"

A small blue orb appeared behind Kioshi's hand repeling it leaving Jacks opening. Kioshi planted his feat kicking off in a small burst of speed with the help of his reiatsu as he charged Jacks opening. He skided to a stob infront of the taller oppoent as he brought his nodachi into an upward slash cutting him from his cheek to the bottom of his eye. At the same time a the blunt force of Jacks fist sent Kioshi into the wall behind him collapsing it.

"Your faster than I thought" Jacks spoke ever serious.

"Uh-so you were testing out my speed huh? That's why you weren't following up your attacks?" Kioshi questioned pulling himself from the rubble.

All it took was a simple nod from the serious Jack before he once again initiated battle by rushing Kioshi.

_"I'm in for one hell of a fight."_ Kioshi thought as he returned the motion both of their weaons clashing as if thunder had struck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 26, 2009)

"Come on come on come on come on come on!"

Dackster was swinging the whip around and around, unleashing a high whistling sound that was really starting to grate on Mathias.

A number of nicks and cuts were spread across Mathias's body, from where he'd narrowly dodged the whip. It extended a vibrating reiatsu field just a little bit further than its own length - if it hadn't been for his Zanpakutō's warning, he would have lost an arm. Or worse.

His opponent, while still being rough and loud, was serious. This was a bad fight for Mathias. He was kind of wishing he was facing the other one.

_You cannot win this fight outside of your range._

_"Yeah,"_ Mathias agreed, _"But with that whip, and its power, it's dangerous to even try."_

_Keep moving forwards. Do not falter._

Mathias sighed as he dodged the whip again. At this distance, he could duck under and around its strikes. In close, it would be incredibly dangerous. Still, he had to get in there. He needed speed.

Once again, he bunched his Reiatsu up behind him, and used it as a wall to launch himself. He began to circle the man, using the wall of Reiatsu to continue his movement. He knew he was being tracked by Dackster, but he was just fast enough to have the advantage.

Changing his stance, he launched himself into the air, and then, realigning himself once more, down towards Dackster. Fist outstretched, he punched down. Dackster, unable to bring his whip up in time, opted to throw a punch of his own. Mathias smiled and moved his hand a little. His Zanpakutō sunk deep into the fist of Dackster, and when Mathias pulled it out, a large amount of blood sprayed. Dackster yelled loudly, and swung the whip about, catching Mathias again, tearing his cheek open. The flailing whip was too dangerous, and Mathias had to jump back again.

His cheek stung badly, but it was nothing compared to the hit he'd got on Dackster. That attack was going to turn the battle for him.

But then Mathias was nearly flattened by the wave of Reiatsu, as Dackster fought the pain and brought all his power out, Mathias couldn't even move. He was paralysed, as Dackster raised his whip, surrounded by his own power, and lashed it down.

If it hit Mathias, it would split him in two.

The whip descended.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 27, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Tracking the Reiatsu, Dechs appeared between Kyle and Lexis, a Shunpo ending. Nagi and Kenneth appeared within a moment afterwards.
> 
> "Vice Captain Kyle," Dechs looked over at him. He looked over to Lexis as well. "You're not supposed to be in the real world at this time. Return to my division."
> 
> Dechs turned back to face Kyle. "I can sense the remnants of Captain Kura's Reiatsu, what has occurred here?"



"Uh?"Kyle said and looked back at the three of them. "Oh... Captain Deches... Kura he's gone to a completely diffirent diemension. I'm sure you'll understand."
"You mean you killed him."Lexis said angerily in reponse.
"She's delusional. Probly spent too much time fighting that hollow earlier."Kyle replied returning his Zankaputo to it's sealed state. He slowly walked over to the block of ice and said, "Too bad light has little effect aginste Ice-based hollow eh? Birds and dragons are not always the predator it seems."
Lexis looked down thinking. tightening her grip on her hilt of the blade. ~How can someone act like this knowing they just killed another? He didn't even give Kura a fair fight using that freezing rain thing...~
She paused for a mounment before charging and slashing upwards at Kyle.
He blocked it quickly using shunnpo to wuickly draw his Zankaputo and said, "Now.... your just starting to get annoying. Lexis Kura."
"Must I destory you with yur own father's zankaputo? Or you going to be a good girl and keep you mouth shut?"He whispered.
"Hell no, rafer die."She replied "Carriage of Thunder. Bridge of a spinning wheel. With light, divide this into six! Way of binding No. 61"
"Wha?"Kyle said before the six thin beams of light binded him.

Lexis fell back breathing heavily. Almost lossing her own coniouness from preforming something only barely within her grasp even with the incantation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2009)

"Honestly, reckless children," Dechs sighed in annoyance. He'd been about to interfere, but it had initially looked like Kyle was only defending, but if things had gone sour, he would have intervened.

"Nagi," Dechs motioned to the block of ice, which seemed to be concealing a form within it, "Retrieve that, take it back to Soul Society and analyse it. I'd rather there were no experiments on the body before I've seen it myself, understand?"

"Kenneth," Dechs turned to the other, "Make sure Lexis didn't kill herself with that Kidou. Honestly, when I find who taught such a new and underpowered Shinigami to use such a high ranked technique, I'll have strong words."

"And Kyle," Dechs turned his attention on the Vice-Captain that was slinking away, "We're initially tracked Captain Kura down to question and possibly detain him for recent actions involving his own barrier work and the barrier attacks in the real world. In light of the current situation, I'm going to have to ask you come with us. Quietly is preferable."


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 27, 2009)

"Tch... Seriously?"He asked eventully managing to brake out of the kido as it rapidly became weaker and unmaintainable. ~I thought this would be two birds with one stone, but you can always trust the captains to show up when you finally get close to your goals. "Never mind. I know what your gonna say cap'n. Plus I have little choice in the matter anyway, considering your my 'superior'."
~How long? Hayabusa?~
~A few hours, his Zankaputo souls... are quite... well.. Powerful.~
~Welll you best hurry with the merging. I doubt I'll be able to release in Soul Society should the captains trust that girl before everything is in place.~
~Oh? I finally get some real fun then?~
~Maybe. Depends how blind the captains are to this hole situation. Surely they wont brake the ice berfore your able to drain all his spirtual energy.~
"Just be sure not to brake it... I doubt doing so would be a good move the person inside may shatter and die."He said looking at Dechs. "Is ure hope Lexis is ok after hat, she seems rafer weak."

Lexis tried to get up failing to do so, too weak to really push herself to her feet fully. ~Damnit. I dont know what he is planning but obveriously it cant come to pass. Why wont the captains even listen to me? Am I that low ranked none of them trust me?! I feel so helpless!~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2009)

"I'll let Captain Amen'hoko decide on a course of action," Dechs looked at Kyle coldly.

Reaching over to him, he placed a quick sealing Kidou binding the Vice-Captain's hands.

Dechs looked about the storm. "Bad weather on the horizon," he muttered to no one in particular, before opening the World Gate back to Soul Society.

~~~

Gersemi could feel a rough swell of power in her gut, waiting to intensify and break free. She didn't know what it meant, but knew it was good. So she was content. Váli just wanted to get out of here. He didn't like the black sludge and the copies.

Rán wasn't really that interested in staying either, whatever had led her here had stopped its hold on her. As the three ascended, they saw other Hollow in battle, some winning and feasting, their Reiatsu growing, others being consumed, their copies turning back into the black sludge and sinking underground.

What the story was behind this, Rán did not know or care. To her, it was unimportant. Still, in the future, the truth would be revealed. But that was a story for another day.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 27, 2009)

~ With Marcus ~ 

Marcus looked blankly as Darren vanished in a blur.  “Looks like we’re doing this on our own.” Marcus says as he clutches the handle of his Zanpaktou.  “Hold yourself resolute Marcus.” the strangely familiar voice says. Marcus just grits his teeth as he looks over the competition.  “I guess I’ll take pretty boy here.” Marcus says as he levels his blade on Daiku. “You want to fight me? Oh so unwise.” the man in the “Ramones!” shirt says as he looks over the overly anxious Marcus. With a blur of motion Daiku charges in and attacks Marcus brining his weapon up and down with an overhead attack. Sparks fly as the bit of steel meets steel as Marcus blocks the attack. “Oh, not a bad block.” the man says as he pushes down with greater force. Marcus, whom is already using two hands to keep from being cut in half, is forced down to one knee.  “Not bad yourself.” he strains out as sweat pours down his face. 

A sinister smile crosses the ex-Eleventh Division Seat’s face as he plants a solid kick in Marcus’ chest sending him skirting across the ground. Tumbling and throwing dust as he skips like a pebble across a pond Marcus ends his inglorious joy ride with a firm slam, face first, on the ground. Marcus grunts as it feels like his entire chest is caved in. Sputtering and coughing as he rolls over onto his back he grips at the area he was kicked in.  “MOVE!!” Marcus’ eyes snap open. Catching another blur of movement he manages to roll out of the way as Daiku’s weapon cuts into the ground where he was just laying. 

~With Kenneth ~

 “Aye.” Kenneth says as the Kido that Lexis used to bind Kyle fades and shatters. The Fifth Division Captain blurs from view and in the next instant he is standing by the exhausted young lady. Without a word he gently places his hand on her head.  “Th’ Lass is gonna b’ fine. Sh’ is jus a wee bit exhausted.” Kenneth says with  grin.  “This may tingle ah bit. S’ dennea worry.” he muses as he transfers a bit of his Reiatsu though a simple Kido into the young girl. When it was done he reaches down and helps her up.  “Nao take it ah bit at ah time.” he says.

~ With Reno ~

“With all the chaos going on around here, do you honestly think that the higher ups will notice such a trivial thing as me killing you?” the Shinigami ask as he pulls his sword from his sheath. Reno breaks a smile as he looks, it looks like a normal Zanpaktou just a little longer.  “What’s the matter? Compensating for something with that?” Reno ask with a sting. The Shinigami’s eyes narrow in anger at the comment. “I’ll show you compensating!” he roars as he charges forward. With several wide angry swipes the man attacks Reno. But with a calm and collected manner about himself Reno slides though the attacks with out as much as a scratch.  “Must be compensating for skill too.” Reno muses as he lands on the end of the sword as the Shinigami misses a thrust. “Get off my sword!” the man roars aloud as he pulls his weapon back. As Reno lands with a light -tap- the Shingami is already on the attack again as he brings down a hard overhead chop. “I have you now!” he boast as the sword comes down.

But at the last moment before the strike Reno’s left hand shoots up and wraps around the blade. The Shinigami’s eyes widen as he feels his downward momentum stop. Glaring at the black clawed hand that grip his sword he swallows hard as his gaze fall to eye contact with Reno. “Who, what are you.” The Shinigami ask as he pulls back and free from Reno’s grip.  “I guess play time is over. Judging from the fact that you’re wielding an Asauchi I’m surprised your even in the 13 Squads.” Reno says as he shoves his left hand back in his pocket. The stern look falls from the Shinigami as a face of fear replaces it. How dose a human know so much about them.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 27, 2009)

Hammer and sword clashed as Kioshi defended himself from the powerful and swift blows of Jacks hammer. Even as they traded blows Kioshi knew he wasn't getting anywhere with this tall man. Jacks swung his hammer towards Kioshi who shielded himself by placing the blade of his nodachi across his chest. A loud grunt escaped from him unconsciously as he felt himself rise off the ground from the power of the strike. Just as quickly Jacks deilvered a powerful right hook to Kioshi's jaw who staggered to the ground barely keeping his balance.

"I can't get through no matter what I do. The arc of his swings are to large for me to counter attack." Jacks stood with a slight chuckle on his still very serious face. "Himm.....I wonder?" Kioshi formulated a quick plan which was as simply as just charging him. He charged at Jacks with a downward slash who blocked and side stepped comming in with his hammer.

_"Now!" _With some fancy foot work Kioshi outsped the hammer and was right in Jacks face. "To think I was trying to overpower you. It seems I need more experience, but now I've found a why to take you down!." A clear shot as Jacks neck was visible and as he lifted his sword for the finishing blow. A sudden surge of reiatsu hit Kioshi hard freezing him in concern. He turned in the direction the reiatsu was coming from to see Mathais froze in place as his oppoent was preparing with what looked like the final strike.

"Matha-!" His cry for partner was was short winded as Jacks kneed square in the stomach. Briefly he felt his body go numb and limp as he was arched forward blood spewing out of his mouth. What flowed was a devastating hammer shot with enough force to not only send Kioshi further into the wall he hit earlier, but cause a deep gash across his cheek.

"Dackster, hurry up and finish that one off so we can get out of here." He ordered his partner who was already a step ahead of him. Jacks turned to the hole in the wall where Kioshi's body laid.

"Here I though you were going to good match, maybe push me to my limit." He said an a even more serious, but sincere tone. "That's what I get for overestimating my oppoents." He spoke turning his back to the wall "My first guess was right about you. Just some blonde haired, girly-." Jacks stop as he turned back to where his oppoent laid. _"What's with this sudeen influx of spiritual pressure. I'm getting a feeling of dread and maybe hate from it. C-Could be coming from the kid. It's so full of negative emotions I'm almost frozen in place."_

A dark figure stood from the rubble that was no longer Kioshi. His blond hair covered his left eye and his bright blue eyes that usually added to his fair features was dull almost grey color. "Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-Y-YOU!" Kioshi stuttered as he pulled his katana from out of it's sheath. "You..........spoke the forbidden word. YOU! Just called me a girl!"

This was the temper Kioshi habor's deep within his body.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 27, 2009)

With Ssob-

Daiku had stood in front of Ssob with a grin on his face, behind him was a rather large dual bladed battle axe. "SCARY!!" Ssob thought to himself, too afraid to speak the words aloud. "DAMN IT! DON'T BACK DOWN YOU WUSS!" A voice shouts in his mind. "Eh?" Ssob blinked, He ended up in a dark world. "W.where am i!?" Ssob looked around, soon torches began to light up a way down the dark paths "COME!" A voice shouts, Ssob follows the orders and begins to walk down the hallways. 

Soon, he finds the room all the tunnels converge at, when he arrives there is a six armed figure with white mask sitting between a circle of six torches. "I AM _____" The figure releases a wave of flame from his body. "I'm sick of your weakness! IF YOU WISH TO WIELD ME THEN GROW STRONG!!!" The flame shoots out and overtakes Ssob. "W...what the hell..." He woke up back in front of Daiku. "You ready to fight yet!?" Daiku swings his massive Axe down on Ssob.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2009)

Mathias's eyes opened to reveal he was sitting between his inner world pillars, atop the red rock outcrop. The voice of his Zanpakutō filled the air.

_It is time. Step forward._

Mathias stood and walked forward, past the outcrop onto a cliff it seemed to connect to. That was odd, he thought, it had been a high outcrop overlooking the ground before. The noise of shifting rock made him turn about, and gape in shock.

The outcrop pulled back, further and further, revealing it not to be a piece of mountain, but the head of a truly gigantic stone dragon. The creature's head raised to the clouds, and Mathias could see its form. It was boxlike, not long and sinewy, but its form spoke unshiftable power, something that would not bend or break.

The dragon raised a massive paw, high off the ground, and extended a claw to point at Mathias. The claw was the innermost of its frontright paw, and the claw stopped, making the lightest of contacts with Mathias's forehead.

"So this kid's the new claw, huh?" the voice was not like the dragon's, which had been ancient and venerable. It was rash, filled with rushing power and aggression, made of battle. Mathias could almost see its reflection in the claw.

_Mathias Tekka._

It spoke his name, and Mathias felt its power, and spoke its name in return. It was time.

_"Tear through them, *DRAGONHOOK*!"_

Mathias swung his Tantō knife, even as its shape morphed and elongated, twisting into a hooked shape. Sharp juts arose on the back of the hook, and one of these caught the descending whip, snagging it tight and pulling it to the side.

Mathias jerked with his Zanpakutō, and it snapped the whip, tearing it within the catch pieces.

Dackster stared in shock.

_As before, I am not an individual weapon. Use me as a part of you, and you will have access to my true strength._

Mathias rushed Dackster, who attempted to hit him with the whip again. Swinging his Shikai blade, Mathias caused the whip to circle around it and catch, preventing Dackster from retrieving it.

Once in close, Mathias slashed with the hook, the inside of the weapon horribly sharp. Cuts began to appear across Dackster, who could not free his whip. He tried to flood his Reiatsu against Mathais again, but he was too distracted to properly focus it. That was the weakness Mathias had hoped to exploit.

The single point of Dragonhook stabbed through a leg, then an arm, then the same leg, before Mathias cracked the back of it across the face of his opponent.

In the initial burst of gaining his Shikai, Mathias's Reiatsu had risen above what it would naturally be in Shikai from now on. To access that power again, he'd need to train hard. But it had served its purpose, Dackster was all but defeated.

Mathias would not kill him though, whether he was Shinigami or not, he should be interrogated. There was a protocol, and Isis would have beaten the crap out of him, if he screwed something up. The thought made him shudder.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2009)

Nagi looked over the ice block and smiled.
"My my my, now this is a bother."
He tapped it with his fingers. 
"Your right if I was to move this it would shatter, thats the result of such low grade ice."

He looked closer. "You said an ice type hollow did this, not arrancar, because they reiatsu I can sense coming off this is a bit too human. A bit too kido"

Nagi drew his sword. "never mind." He rubbed his finger along the blade.

"Kaima, wake up!" He sword turned into its naginata form and he tapped the block of ice with the tip, causing the ice to melt. Slowly as not to cause frostbite. He stood back as the frozen form became more clear.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 28, 2009)

~Geeze, captain really dont trust me as muc' as before then eh?~
~Should you really care? All that matters is that the ice remains active for as long as possible. I say we just go along with it until it's clear the captains understand whats going on fully.~
~Hayabusa, your surprising, normally you would wish to go ahead and kill everyone here - even if it means fighting three captains. Which I doubt I am ab;e to take on a single one at full power.  not yet anyway.~
Kyle grunted and loooked at the kido. "Is this really nessesary captain? I mean not like I attacked anyone."

-After Nagi-

"What the? I didn't know you could melt it so easily. If I did I'd probly just return to soul society shortly after that hollow attacked. Geeze. You captains all have surprises up your sleeves eh?"He said looking at Captain Kura now soaked in water. Partly in ice still.

~Oh thats nice, finally I get something right before these troublesome captains f*** it up again. Why does the world hate me so?~

"Are you scottish or something?"Lexis asked looking at Captain Kenneth. Once she had regained the stranght to do so and pondered on something. ~At least Captain Dech restrained Kyle, I surpose thats one thing in the right direction.~


----------



## Cjones (Nov 28, 2009)

Kioshi's style of fighting got more vicious as he hacked and slash at Jacks putting him entirely on the defensive. When anyone called Kioshi a girl he became poessed as if he had another personality deep within him. Even with this sudden increase in power Jacks was still the physically strongest of the two and was able to parry Kioshi easily leaving him wide open.

Jacks went to gain momentum switching his hands to get a better grip on his hammer to give an uppercut to Kioshi from his hammer. The blow he hoped would be enough to break the kids jaw and then he would be able to put him in the dirt. He was taken by surprise when Kioshi once again sped through his attack like a blur. This wasn't shunpo as he didn't completely disappear, but appeared more of a blur to slower or untrained enemies.

"Gotcha!" Blood flooded the sky as Kiosh hit the ground with Jacks falling to one knee in harsh breathes. A look of surprise plagued the serious man as blood flowed from the chest wound Kiosh had just inflicted on him. It wasn't enough to keep Jacks down for long as he showed his reliance and craft. Jacks lifted his hammer high into the air with as much strength as he could muster and slammed it onto the ground. The force of the blow was enough for him to not only pick himself up off the ground, but use the to charge Kioshi in one last attack.

Kioshi slowly turned around as Jacks attempted to bumrush him, but none of this triggered in his mind as his whole world went black once more. This time the world he grew acustomed to was different. The last two times he was here darkness was all he could see and recently a world of light. Instead a violent storm was taking place as if two opposing forces were battleing it out.

Thunder and lightning dance with each other and struck the ground beneath Kioshi unexpectedly, destroying everything beneath him accept for the solid piece of ground his was standing on. After the clash a strong gust picked up as they danced once more opening what Kioshi guessed was a rift where they began to collide with each other. Soon after a brillant orb of light and a dark mist decended on opposite sides of the rift.

_"It has finally come, the time to give you our power"_

A confused look appeard on Kioshi's face like that of a dog wondering "WTF" is going on. The orb of light then revealed itself as a beautiful veiled woman with an elegant dress and raven black hair. Anxious to see the other Kioshi turned to the dark mist only to be meet with red eyes gleaming through the mist. It began to spread out and take from of death incarnate himself, but with a more human apporach to it taking on the form of anorexic, frail old man. 

_"Now cut through the rift Kioshi and be blessed with our powers. Show us that you have what it takes to become one with us!" _The woman spoke with passion. A determind look made Kioshi's dull eyes turn bright again as he readied both his katana and nodachi excitement evident.

"This is it, the time has finally come. I'll show my father and become greater than everybody in my family!" A battlecry echoed through this storm, silenceing it as Kioshi cut through the only obstacle that was between the power he dreamed of.

"Heavenly Angel Sing and Heavenly Angel Pray, Hellish Ghoul Cry and Hellish Demon Roar! *Kibishii Enjixeru*!" Not a moment to soon as Jacks hammer decened on Kioshi conecting with his target.

"It's over I wo-!?" The person he though he hit suddenly vanished in a multicolored light and unbeknownst to him from the darkness behind him a figure representing death himself rose from his shadow as darkness oozed off him slowly revealing Kioshi's form. A quck slash is all it took as blood spit out of Jacks body starting from his top left shoulder, all across his midsection down to his hip. Kioshi stood beside the man as he fell to the ground.

"The shadow you cast was your downfall."


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2009)

Nagi looks back at Kyle. And points his Naginata at him.
"You didn't know I could melt it this easy? I am the master of water and ice, I would have thought you would have at least known the gist of your superiors powers."

Nagi looking at the ice. "Although this is taking along time to melt, as if strong reiatsu is embedded in it, causing it to fight against my control, but no worries in time it will be over."


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi looks back at Kyle. And points his Naginata at him.
> "You didn't know I could melt it this easy? I am the master of water and ice, I would have thought you would have at least known the gist of your superiors powers."
> 
> Nagi looking at the ice. "Although this is taking along time to melt, as if strong reiatsu is embedded in it, causing it to fight against my control, but no worries in time it will be over."



"Hmm..."Kyle said simply watching him. He looked away for a mounment before adding, "Are we acctully going to do anything, I see little point in us being here. If you have a reason for restraining me Captain Dech then please get on with it. I hate waiting it causes irratation on the mind."

He looked at his Captain and thought for a mounment, still surprised by Lexis's actions earlier. Being able to preferom something that advanced at her level. No doubt she'll become extremely powerful with kido if left to progress freely. He didn't really have any doubts to who excatly taught her it but considering Marco was never that good he probly couldn't of shown her.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox wandered aimlessly in soul society, wondering if she would ever get to the 9th division barracks, then thanks kami-sama she was infront of the 9th division barracks, running inside thinking that she was late, then when she was there she found out that both captain and vice captain of the squad was out and she was to take patrol outside seretei, in rukongai, fight hollows if there were any to be intercepted. She sighed, oh well that's fine she thought, she really wanted to atleast see who her superiors was gonna be.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 29, 2009)

~ With Kenneth ~ 

“Are you Scottish or something?”  Lexis asked as she looked up to Kenneth.  “Oh wut gav’ it ahway lass? Th’ smell o’ Alcohol on mah breath? Th’ hair?” Kenneth ask overlooking his very strong accent. Folding his arms around his back Kenneth turns on his left heel his gaze falls onto Kyle. He didn’t quite know what was going on here, but he knew of someone that could get to the bare bones of the situation and quickly.  “Mayb’ we should let Captain Sakamoto ‘talk’ t’ Kyle t’ see what is goin’ on.” Kenneth says as he grabs onto his beard. 

~ With Draconis ~ 

He and his copy charged at one another and lock their feet together as they strike at one another with their fangs. As they fought they plummeted to the dark sludge below. With a splat thy splash down and via for control over the situation. Soon the area they were fighting in begins to bubble as the dark black color begins to turn a bright red. Then with a thunderous cracking sound a crimson cero erupts from the sludge and slams into the ceiling above. The copy bat scurries away  as large stones fall to the ground causing small tidal waves to wash over the other Hollow in the area. With a pained hiss the copy clenches to a  stalactite as it licks the wounds that Draconis’  Cero had inflicted. A bubbling sound below catches the clones attention. Looking down it sees the sludge brew as Draconis pulls himself free. His dark yellow eyes were now a crimson red as steam seemed to pour from his ears. With a roar instead of a screech Draconis’ body shifts into a larger T-Rex shape.  The clone’s eyes bug in surprise as it squeaks in apparent protest as Draconis brings his snout up to the cave ceiling with a powerful snap.

The clone barely spirals out of the way as the dino gets a mouth full of rock. With another squeak it quickly flows toward the cesspool below, it had made a grave mistake at judging this Hollow’s abilities and it was about to correct that over site, but first it had to get to the ground. But it’s eyes bug again as Draconis whips his tail around.  A shuddering thud is heard as the bat is sent spiraling away. It almost seems to cuss at Daconis as it slams full force into the cave wall. It spreads out and flattens like a child’s cartoon before it peels away and slowly floats to the goo below. As shock pools form under Draconis’s heavy step the bat like copy pulls itself up with a triumphant roar as some of the black ooze flows into it. It’s body bubble and contorts as grow large and mirror’s Draconis’ dinosaur body. With a roar, voicing a challenge, he snaps to the direction that Draconis was running toward him from. But his gaze falls on empty space. A question mark draws itself into existence above the copies head, how can something that large just vanish?  Sadly for the clone Draconis had figured it’s game out when it first dived for the ground and he was ready to counter.

A moment later large gaping jaws open up below the clone as a very large mouth encompasses the full size of the copy , with a powerful bone shattering crunch Draconis slams his jaws shut with his copy he swallows about a hundred gallons of this sludge.  A warm sensation overtakes his being for just a moment as he assimilates his copies power, this fight was over and it seemed what ever initially had drew him here had stopped with the demise of the clone. With a roar of victory Draconis pulls his large form from the sludge as a mighty Cero rips from his mouth. It collides with the ceiling and boars a hole straight up. With a snort he was done with this place. The Cat Hollow he was after was gone, she either escaped or was killed when his attention was averted. Either fact pissed him off, she was the reason he came down here in the first place revenge. With a powerful flap of his dragon wings a shock wave pulses though the black slime as his large form vanishes though the large hole he had created.       

~ With Marcus ~ 

This guy was tough  for sure and Marcus felt himself get lightheaded as he fell back to his knees. He expected the worse, but it seemed that the man he had picked a fight with felt the fight was over as he turns his attention to Ssob and attacks. Marcus’ eyes clear as he struggles to pull himself to his feet.  “Hey! Your fight is with me!” he growls as he tries to make his way to attack Diaku.  “Look out!” A voice rings out. Marcus’ eyes narrow as he pulls his Zanpaktou around, sparks fly as Marcus defends against the blade of the  man identified as Jaz. “I don’t think so.” he growls as he starts to over power Marcus.  “Your breath smells worse then you ratty hair.” Marcus replies with a grunt.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2009)

Mathias watched Kioshi dispatching his opponent. It was brutal, but he supposed that was an aspect of Second Division. They killed.

He had the hook of his Zanpakutō around the neck of Dackster, viciously sharp blade holding him in place. If the child tried anything, he'd be beheaded.

Mathias was willing to wait for someone of rank to come along. He had the patience..

"Kioshi, you alright?" he called out.

~~~

The moment the three Gillian returned to the sandy top of Hueco Mundo, Rán was already rushing at the next scent she could smell. It wasn't her fault, Gillian, being bloated sacks of power, did not tire easily. But mentally, her attitude tired Gersemi and Váli both.

But the nagging power swell inside of Gersemi prompted her to continue after Rán, after a few moments. Váli, unwilling to be left behind, followed as well.

Rán was already setting light to a Gillian herd, who were blasting Cero about, none of which seemed able to hit her properly. It seemed that, with the consuming of her copy, she'd gained a measure of speed and agility, even with this overburdened and stocky body.

Her tail snaked around the foot of a Gillian, before ripping it off after unleashing a surge of fire. The flames she was unleashing made the battlefield difficult for Gersemi to enter, and thus she was forced to wait outside the fight, grumbling internally.

Váli launched a few precise spines, taking down a number of the Gillian. He really wanted to eat, not fight.

When Rán was finally done, she settled down to consume a few Gillian, Váli quickly joining her. Shaking the dust off her form, Gersemi followed after. There was something, she noted, feeling the core of energy she had fluctuate, something different, after that fight. Something that would happen soon.

~~~

Dechs continued to stand without replying. Finally he sighed.

"They can't sense me in the storm," he muttered. "Kenneth, Nagi, I'll be taking this one," Dechs reached over and grabbed Kyle by the wrist, "To be put in holding at Second. Once you've got Captain Kura out and good to be moved, bring him to Fourth."

Dechs waited a few moments as the World Gate opened before them. "I'd act with more manners to Captains, if you planned on convincing people you're not an instigator here," Dechs muttered to Kyle as he led him through the gate. The Vice-Captain's nonchalant and offensive attitude was beginning to grate on the Ninth Division Captain.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

"Kioshi, you alright?"

"Huh!?" The voice snapped Kioshi out of the small trance he was in. Being called a girl, pushing himself, and then entering and exited out of his zanpaktou spirit world in order to learn shikai, he was somewhat out of it. The power of a shikai was no joke.

Then it dawned on him as the recent events flooded back into his mind. "I lost my temper again!" He yelled in disbelief. "I was actually working on controling my temper and I thought I had gotten over being called that word to a point." He sighed as he glanced at the scythes in his hand with blood dripping off them, then to the gaint of a man by his feet.

"Uhhhh....." He turned to Mathais rubbing the back of his head "Guess I over did it a little huh?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 29, 2009)

"No kidding," Mathias had a knee resting on the back of Dackster, so the boy couldn't struggle. "Looks like we both got our Shikai as well."

Mathias thought for a few moments before visibly paling.

"Oh god Captain's going to demand I show her mine, so she can test it or something oh god what do I do?"

"You could let me go, that'll distract her," Dackster muttered.

Mathias ignored him.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2009)

Arlen was still staring at his opponent.
"Hey kid are you gonna do anything?" The guy sneered.
"Shut up, I'll fight when I am ready."

"You seem like such a wimp I can atleast tell you the name of the person thats gonna kill me. Maro thats me!"

"What, you haven't attacked either, and your not gonna kill me. And what kind of name is Maro, its sounds like a bone or something."

"You know what fuck you!"

The the biker guy who had identified himself as Maro charged at Alren. Arlen raised his sword to block. 

Clink!

Arlen was thrown back, he was scared this was his first life or death moment, but he daren't let it show. 

Arlen started to back away, but he could tell Maro noticed it.

The fight continued for a little while. Arlen too scared to press forward so was pushed further and further back. 

_"Fear is the greatest container."

_"Who said that?" Arlen looking around for the voice that had just spoke to him.

_"As is arrogance, to be truly free one must understand and comply."

_"Who the fuck is talking." As Maro was about to strike, in the blink of an eye Arlen was in a forest, but this forest was different there was many doors and chains drapping from the trees. 

In the center stood a man or a boy, Arlen couldn't really tell.
_"Hello Arlen"

_"Who are you?"

_"Don't you know?"

_Arlen thought for a while, "Your my zanpaktou."

The male nodded. _"And this is your inner world."_ The man waved his hand across the sky.

_"But the world is not perfect, each door is a barrier for you, each chain is a trend you must break."

_"What do you mean?"

_"With my help you can break down these doors I am your key to opening the doors that restrain your growth, I am what you desire the most, use me and evolve, but first you must open that door." The figure pointed to one of the largest doors, actually the second largest door.

_"But you are you? Whats your name?"

_"you know my name, I am *********"

_"I didn't catch that!"

_"I guess you are not ready."

_And then Arlen faded out of the inner world and was back fighting Maro.

Maro was talking but Arlen wasn't paying attention, and without Arlen realising he had released his sword.

"FFFFFFF!" Arlen shouted as the guy now armed with a club began to chase him.

_"Are you ready now? Are you ready to hear my name." 

_Arlen was running and fighting the guy, trying not to get hit.

"YES!"

_"If you are ready then show me."

_Arlen backflipped and landed away away from Maro and pointed his sword towards him.

"I might as well introduce myself, I am Arlen Vougeur, also known as Lockon. And this is the day you die."

"Ah the boy speaks big but can he talk big."

Maro jumped up and was ready to bring the club down in a strong motion.

But Alren closed his eyes and when he opened them he was in his inner world.

He wasted no time as he jumped towards the door that was pointed out to him.
"You are my zanpaktou correct!" He shouted while running. The man nodded.
"You said you are the key to open these doors." Arlen shouted as he jumped up in the air. The man nodded.
"What if that was not just metaphorical, if you truly are what I desire most then I don't need to hear your name, I already know it." Arlen trust his sword into key hole of the door. "The door to my shikai!" and he twisted it. There was a bright light. 

"You are...FREEDOM!"
 After the light faded, there was Maro's club smashed agaisnt something larger black and menacing. It was a giant evil looking key, held in Arlens hand.

Arlen pushed Maro back and started to twirl the key around hand to hand. "Lets liberate some muthalickers ok!" And he jumped off and swung the key at Maro.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 29, 2009)

"Well why don't you come with me instead of reading that book?" Xian wondered, "If we both go, it'll be less boring."
"I'll admit," Kei said, "It's not like I've got anything better to do."
"Good!" Xian replied excitedly, "There are plenty of stalls there, too, so we can... What is it the humans call it?"
"Window-shopping," Kei smiled, "It's a quirk of theirs I see all the time."
"Yeah, we can windowshop while we work," Xian laughed.
"We?" Kei laughed.

The two were soon standing at the Fifth Division's barracks and Xian motioned for Kei to wait there while he went inside. Kei saw the various Shinigami, seated and unseated, going about their duties.Some were laughing, one high seated officer seemed to be giving a stern talking to one of the unseated officers... Normal stuff for members of the Gotei 13, it seemed. If they weren't filing papers, they were patrolling the spirit world. If not doing that, they were sparring. Kei could never understand those people, since he never took part in the Academy all Shinigami have attended at one time or the other. He had to teach himself everything he knew, mostly done by borrowing books from the Library during his days off in the Keiratai (Patrol Corps). While he always had a knack for Hakuda, Kido was a pain. He recalled with a grimace how hard it was for him just to get the basics down.
"Kei!" Xian said, poking Kei in the chest, "You awake?"
"What?" Kei said, snapping out of his daydream, "Oh, hey Xian. Got your orders?"
"Yup," he replied with a smile, "District 78, West Rukongai."
"Might as well head off then."
"Sure, whenever you're ready."

Before long, the two arrived at District 78. It was quiet, yet not necessarily in a good way. Xian mentioned that the place wasn't the nicest of Districts and that some souls here were more dangerous than the Hollows that occasionally show up. Kei nodded in acknowledgement, yet seemed uninterested. It wasn't long until a scream was heard. "So much for a boring day!" Xian said as he and Kei ran towards the screaming. A bipdal Hollow was running around, spitting an intense acid everywhere. Xian pulled out his Zanpakuto and charged at the Hollow, something Kei considered hasty and risky. But he noticed almost instantly that Xian had no intention of attacking the Hollow directly - he was drawing it away from the innocents. Kei smiled... Xian was a low-seated officer in the Fifth Division, so a Hollow like that one wouldn't be too hard to kill. But he had to draw the Hollow away from the innocents, lest the fight draw them in.

A huge slam sent Xian flying, the Hollow evidently too interested in one of the people to get distracted by the Shinigami. It didn't take more than a few seconds, however, to see what piqued the Hollow's interest so greatly - twins. A boy and a girl, barely older  than 7 years in appearance. Xian got up, shakily, and began trying to run towards the children. He couldn't let the Hollow get to them, he just couldn't. The more he tried to run, the more he realised he wouldn't get there in time. When Kei realised it, too, he began running. The Hollow lunged towards the children and their parents screamed in fear... The Hollow got them. Or at least, it looked like it had.

On the other side of the Hollow, out of view of Xian and the twin's parents, Kei had slid past the Hollow and grabbed the children before it could grab them. Grinding to a halt, he put the children down behind him. His eyes, as they would note in years to come, were pale and frightening. The Hollow, momentarily dumbstruck, then charged for Kei and the children. Kei pulled out his own tantos and readied himself for the attack. Before it could get close, however, Xian jumped upon its back and began repeatedly stabbing it just below the neck. Stab after stab pierced the Hollow and, soon, it was felled.

Kei gave Xian a nod and received one in return. "Had enough excitement for one day?" Kei asked with a sarcastic smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 29, 2009)

With Tobias-

He had been walking down the street, however he didn't know he was being monitored by a small built girl in all black. "Is that it?" She turned to her partner. "Yeah, I guess so. Not so wild as our other guy, might be kinda nice to get someone who actually obeys orders for once." the other answered. "Alright! Let's get him!"

With Ssob-

The massive axe swung down on him, however Ssob dodged to the right and rolled across whatever the hell kinda surface he was on. "Ah, Are we on a building on a street..." Ssob rubbed his chin. "Who gives a crap about where' we're at!" Daiku swung his axe again, this time Ssob jumped into the air and flipped over it. 

"Are you some kinda monkey?" Daiku blinked. "No, i just hate pain." Ssob rubbed the back of his head. "Fuckin wimp." BAM! The tip of the axe smacks into Ssob's stomach and knocks him off the rooftop...which he may or may not have been on originally. "Urgh...." Ssob coughed as he saw the car coming up below him. "Pain...." BOOOOM! Ssob smashed into the car, causing the rest of the cars alarms to go off.

"Heh, the easily frightened are always so loud." Daiku stood at the edge o the building and looked down on Ssob. "One hit and your dead huh!?" He shouts, "That's fuckin lame! Get your ass back up here! If you can't my boss'll get mad at me for killin you too soon!" He laughed. 

Ssob was stuck in his car, unable to get out. "YOU DAMN PANZY!" The figure of Ssob's avatar showed up in the material world. Though, Only Ssob could see him. "Urgh... What the hell... how did you?" THWACK! the six armed red demon smacked him. "IF YOU DON'T GROW A PAIR YOU'LL NEVER OBTAIN MY POWER!!!"


----------



## migukuni (Nov 30, 2009)

Fox did her rounds in rukongai, keeping away from the town proper and staying at the woods area, her mission was a simple scouting one, she doubt it would be very dangerous.

"i mean really whats the chance that ill find a hollow in this area, okay chances arent that bad but still... its not very common for hollows to be in the..." as she was about to say area a hollow shriek was heard in the deeper part of the woods, not far from her but not close enough to notice the hollow reiatsu. Fox's eyes grew large and she perspired as reality tapped her in the shoulder. This was a real hollow and its gonna be the first time she would intercept one, She thought of going back to seretei and ask for reinforcement or help or something! She was a newbie, this was her first day and she was to fight a hollow alone? She thought of backing away and running she was really scared, this was her first time fighting one alone... Then when she was about to step back one step she heard a human cry in the area where she heard the hollow, without thinking she quickly ran towards where she heard the cry without much care for her fright.

As she arrived on the clearing she saw the hollow it was a standard one, that she was sure, a captain class could probably kill it with just a level 10 kido spell or a simple flick of a sheathed sword but for her this hollow scared her. The hollow was 10ft tall and large like a bear and looked liked one at that with fur covering it, the hollow had the signature hole in his chest the mask was a wearing a shit eating grin and three eye holes. 

The hollow's fur stretched out and this woke fox up to do what she had to do, the sharpened fur was stretching towards a young black haired boy that she had not noticed before. She quickly ran over him and pushed him out of the way, unfortunately she got hit in her legs ripping off her shihakshou in the leg part, it was shallow but it hurt more than a deep wound. The hollow noticed her and bared towards her, the bear hollow thrust out three sharpened furs.

Fox heard the boy behind her whimper she thrust out her sword forward _"Disintegrate, black dog of Rondaniini. Look upon your burning soul and sever your throat. Bakudou 9 Geki!"_ Fox yelled out as the fur drew closer to her and a red light covered the hollow, fortunately the binding kido worked before it hit her, she stepped back with the kid away from the range of the hollow _Bone of a straggling beast, spire, crimson crystal, disc of steel, when the wind shifts, and the emptiness ceases, let the clash of lances resonate through the relinquished castle. Hadou 63 Twin Lotus Crash of Blue Flame_ The Hadou spell hit the hollow straight in the face and the hollow slowly disintegrated. Fox felt weak as she finished the high mid level spell, she sat down on her butt as the hollow was completely gone the kid she saved was beside her looking at her.

"thank you" the kid said to her and she just smiled. Well, she guess it wasnt so bad saving lost souls from the hollows, she lied down a bit feeling very tired, the kid was still beside her not moving an inch.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 30, 2009)

Kyle gave a sharp grunt, "Well sorry Captain if it seems that way. But nor should you three of suddernly showed up out of no where with little indication that you'll show. Then I end up in a binding technique twice. One of which isn't that comfortable and it's no this one."He replied and looked around.

"Er... No. Not excatly."Lexis stated confused, utterly. ~Why does every single captain act completely diffirent from each other. At this rate I'll never truely understand any of them.~ She sighed, "I just hope... Mar... I mean Captain Kura's ok."She said remember what Dech said earlier about addressing Captains.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 2, 2009)

~ With Marcus ~ 

“Ratty hair!?” the man exclaims as he pulls his circular blade back with a yank. “I’ll show you ratty hair you piece of shit!” Jaz roars. The now highly annoyed ex Shinigami charges in with all intentions to bring the full wrath of his Zanpaktou down onto the already injured Marcus. “You’ll wish that Daiku would have killed you by the time I’m done with you!” he yells as he brings the edge of his blade down at a recovering Marcus with a double overhand blow. Marcus’ eyes dilate as his muscles tense as he goes to block the powerful blow. But when he thought he was going to feel impact he instead hears the scrape of the man’s Zanpaktou on the roof they were fighting on. Marcus’ focus shifts to the ground as he sees that Jaz was riding the top of  his weapon. A sharp tone blares into Marcus’ skull as Jaz’s first foot connects with the side of his head. Marcus’s vision  instantly  turns dim as Jaz spins on his free foot bring his blade up and around. The edge of the weapon cuts a line across Marcus’ chest sending a sharp pain though his body.

This pain throws a light of clarity on the fight as Marcus’ vision clears up instantly. Seeing his opponent Marcus counters as his wound starts to spill forth his blood. But Jaz is too fast for this counter as he dives feet first into the hole in his Zanpaktou’s design. With hands still gripping the handle Jaz brings both feet into Marcus’ sternum as his blade cuts at nothing overhead.  With a grunt Marcus stumbles back. And as he starts to double over Jaz uses his momentum to bring his blade back around again. Another sharp cut opens up on Marcus’ chest crating an ’X’ pattern as his body as it bends back. Falling into a sweep Jaz brings the roman to the ground with a hard thud that causes him to bounce twice.  On the second bounce Jaz spinning on his shoulders now delivers another powerful kick that skids Marcus along the top of the roof. As Jaz pulls himself to his feet Marcus slams into the protective wall and bounces off back to the roof. “Daiku did to much damage to ya, it’s over.” he says triumphantly.” 

Marcus didn’t make a move or sound. His vision had turned black, his ears heard only static. His Reiatsu was waning. Slowly his consciousness fell into the darkness. In the distance he can smell the sulfur of a burning pit. He can hear the roars of a blood thirsty crowd. Then he hears a booming voice that blotted out all the rest.  “So. Is this it? Is the mighty warrior going to die here. Pathetic!” 

~ With Reno ~ 

The Shock of the moment is brief as the Shingami comes in with another attack. Reno just sighs as he side steps the attack. Then with little effort he puts the Shinigami on the ground with a firm backhand.  “Now the question is, what to do with you.” Reno sneers as he looks down on the man who has fear plastered all over his face. “L….lemme live!” he pleads.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

Fox lied down but bolted straight up almost as soon as her back touched the ground, there was another hollow scream from above, she squinted and cursed out as the hollow was attacking from above, she grabbed the boy and rolled away from where the hollow would land. 

~~BOOM~~

The hollow landed where she was lying down a few seconds before, this hollow had wings, two arms and two legs and its mask looked like that of a hawk. Fox told the kid to stay close to her, the hollow screamed again and this time the feathers on its wings serrated and shoot out like projectiles. "shit" she cursed as she carried the boy and evaded the feather projectiles, they were slow atleast. half a minute passed by with Fox still evading the feather projectiles, then the feather projectiles stopped. 

The hollow seemed to be reloading, Fox took out a long sash from her shihakshou and wrapped it around the middle body of the hollow. "Hadou 11: Tsuzuri Raiden" The hollow fell down on its knees as the spell travelled from the sash towards the hollow, Fox took this chance to cast a destructive spell "Oh ruler, mask of flesh and blood, all creations of the universe, fluttering of the wings, ye who bears the name of man! Scorching heat and disorder, evolve the transposition of the southern sea barrier. Hadou 31: Shaka Hou" The spell shot out from her palm but the hollow had regained its composure by the time she finished the spell, the hollow flicked the glowing fireball aside and shoot out its feather projectiles.

'shit' Fox cursed again in her mind as she saw that it would be too late to get out from the projectile in time. "Hadou 1: Thrust" she used her kido to thrust the kid beside her away from the range of the feather projectiles, she deflected four of the projectiles with her sword, one hit her arm and another one hit the injured leg that she got from the other hollow. The barrage ended and the hollow moved, it hurled down its arm and all Fox could do was stop it from slashing her horizontally. She was already so exhausted from using multiple kidou's even though it were low level spells, her endurance couldnt take it anymore. She slide her sword down so that the hollows arm would connect to the ground below, she stepped back a few steps but fell down in her knees, the hollow raised its arms and its wings also reloaded, 'shi~, thats overkill' Fox thought as the hollow attacked her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

~ Rukongai District ~

-Some Time Earlier-
A fresh recruit to the Thirteen Court Squads was sent to investigate a rash of Hollow outbreaks on the Shinigami home turf. Encountering a small boy she successfully defends him against a Hollow injuring her leg in the process. When the Tenth Division got word that such a young green Shinigami was sent to investigate this they scrambled a code red immediately. The Fifth Division got their orders and searched out the closest high ranking Shinigami they could to ensure the safety of this fresh recruit.  

-Present-

The Hawk like Hollowed bared down on Fox with all the intent to kill her and feast upon her soul. His wings, that fired like a gun, was reloading. The girl herself was tired and exhausted from battle and it seemed like she was about to be dealt the killing blow. But in the bleakest of moments a voice rings out to shatter the uncertainty.   “Bakadou No. 61 Rikujōkōrō (Six Bars Prison of Light).” As the Kido was commanded Six bars of golden light appear around the Hollow surprising it. It squawked with annoyance as it tried to escape the spell’s range. But it was far too late as the bars buried deep into the Hollow’s being. A instant later a form blurs out of Shunpo and lands behind the creature. The Hollow hisses loudly as the sound of a Zanpaktou being sheathed can be heard. 

A mist of blood sprays from a diagonal cut on the Hollow’s body causing it to disintegrates into Spiritual Particles.  “Who sends a green recruit to handle Hollows strong enough to break into the Soul Society?” he growls as he turns around. Folding his  arms over his chest Fox sees a young boy no older looking then fifteen. His smug attitude almost seemed unbefitting what could instantly considered a brat if it wasn’t for the Vice Captain’s badge hanging off a chain on the right side of his body.  “You okay recruit?” Tatsuya asks.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

?Bakadou No. 61 Rikujōkōrō (Six Bars Prison of Light).? As the Kido was commanded Six bars of golden light appear around the Hollow surprising it. It squawked with annoyance as it tried to escape the spell?s range. But it was far too late as the bars buried deep into the Hollow?s being. A instant later a form blurs out of Shunpo and lands behind the creature. The Hollow hisses loudly as the sound of a Zanpaktou being sheathed can be heard. 

A mist of blood sprays from a diagonal cut on the Hollow?s body causing it to disintegrates into Spiritual Particles.  ?Who sends a green recruit to handle Hollows strong enough to break into the Soul Society?? the guy growls as he turns around.

All of it happened within a few seconds. Fox surveyed the guy who saved him, her first impression was punk, then she noticed the badge 'a vice-captain' she thought 'well no wonder he killed it quickly than i could.' 

 ?You okay recruit?? the guy asked.

"yes, fukutaicho-san" Fox bowed and continued "I haven't thought that there were two hollows in this area, i was getting to full of myself, im sorry. The kid that he saved walked towards her and the vice captain. The vice captain looked a bit irritated by her or the kid or both. 

 ?Who sent a green recruit to handle Hollows strong enough to break into the Soul Society?? the fukutaicho asked again.

"ah, i was told to make rounds here and the hollow appeared, my taicho and fukutaicho wasnt around, and i was left with a message to do routine rounds. Fox answered a bit uneasily "i wasnt integrated to my division properly" Fox said a bit downcast.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

"ah, i was told to make rounds here and the hollow appeared, my taicho and fukutaicho wasnt around, and i was left with a message to do routine rounds. Fox answered a bit uneasily "i wasnt integrated to my division properly"  Fox replied a bit downcast . Tatsuya catches the tone and looks away. _ Perhaps I was a bit rough_ he thinks as his eyes focus on the horizon.  “Well at least no one was killed.” he said in a less annoyed tone. Dropping his arms to the side he bends down and quickly inspects the boy.  “He seems fine, sadly the same can’t be said for you.” Tatsuya says referring to Fox’s leg injury.  “We need to get you to the Fourth so they can look you over.” He says as he stands back up. Tatsuya starts to walk away, but he pauses and then walks back.  “Good job, let me help you up.” he says as he holds his right hand out.  Luckily for this girl this is one of those rare occasions that Tatsuya isn’t being his typical self.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

The Vice Captain was a little rough on the edges that fox was sure.  “Good job, let me help you up.” the vice captain says as he holds his right hand out. Fox took it and stood up, she followed the vice-captain back to the 4th the boy she saved was still following her. 

"You're safe now, you should go back to where you live." Fox said to the kid. The kid hesitated a few seconds then nodded said thank you and ran off. Fox and the vice-captain walked silently to the 4th division. 

When they arrived at the 4th division barracks she was bandaged and healed and basically fussed over by the 4th division people asking her where she got the wound and stuff, the vice-captain that saved her stayed awhile with a frowning face, fox wondered if he was really a punk. After a few minutes of being taken care of they went out of the barracks. Fox thought of something to talk about with the vice-captain then a thought struck her "Ah, Fukutaicho-san thank you for saving me earlier Im Fox Methane from 9th division. May I ask your name fukutaicho-san? Which division do you lead?" This was actually her first time talking to someone with high authority.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

“Eh??” Escapes Tatsuya’s lips as he looks at the girl blankly like it was the most difficult question he had been ever asked.  “You don’t ……….know your …….Captains or Vice Captains???????” he asks as a surprised yet puzzled look spreads across his features.  A silence fell over the two as they stood in front of the Fourth Division. But eventually Tatsuya broke the silence.  “I’m Tatsuya Wakahisa, Vice Captain of the Thirteenth Division.” he says as he holds his right hand out again.  “Nice to meet you Fox Methane from the Ninth Division.”  he adds as he shakes her hand,  “So your under Captain Cathises eh. Hope you can keep up with the old man, he is quite the busy body.” Tatsuya says with a sly tone as a sinister grin crossed his lips.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

?I?m Tatsuya Wakahisa, Vice Captain of the Thirteenth Division.? he says as he holds his right hand out again.  ?Nice to meet you Fox Methane from the Ninth Division.?  he adds as he shakes her hand,  ?So your under Captain Cathises eh. Hope you can keep up with the old man, he is quite the busy body.? Tatsuya-san says with a sly tone as a sinister grin crossed his lips.

"i see, thank you very much tatsuya fukutaicho" Fox noticed the sly tone and sinister grin but didn't understand "well, it does seem they are busy bodies, they dont even have enough time to talk to new recruits and to train us"

After a few seconds of walking towards their respective divsions Fox thought of a really cool idea "maybe you can train me Tatsuyo Fukutaicho"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

“Train you?” he repeats. This was new, no one has ever asked him to train them. He didn’t quite know how to respond to such a request. He stayed silent a bit longer as they continued to walk along. He seemed to be in deep thought but in reality he was thinking how fun it would be to break a new recruit in, but the biggest concern was Isis. Sure she wouldn’t mind him ‘helping’ someone out, but she was strict on the not to go overboard and hurt someone bit. But it was rare to have someone willingly spar with that wasn’t Isis or that drunk Kenneth.  “I guess it wouldn’t hurt to help you out a bit and Isis….” A shudder runs down Tatsuya’s back as if Isis was there watching him.  “…. Captain Neith wouldn’t mind us using the Thirteenth’s training ground either.” he says finishing his thought.

 “Meet me at the training grounds after you get settled into your Division’s bunks.” Tatsuya says, he  is then gone in a shunpo.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

The fukutaicho shunpoed out of the vicinity. Fox thought a bit, and decided that she didnt really need to get settled in her division bunks, she did that yesterday already. She tried shunpoing as far as the fukutaicho did but she wasn't able to do it, instead she stumbled, she sighed. Now, the question was, how to find the 13th division training ground, she only have a vague idea that it was near the forest of seretei. Oh great, This was her problem again.

After an hour of walking aimlessly she finally found the 13th division barracks, a random 13th div shinigami walked passed and Fox made up her mind to ask him.

"excuse me, can i ask where your training ground is?"

"there" the guy was looking at her a little bit slyly and ecchi, she knew  she was pretty but still... "who are you sparring with little lady? why dont you spar with me" the guy continued his voice a little bit drawling.

"I'll be training with Tatsuya fukutaicho." She answered and with that the guy gave her a stony face and she swore she could see the guy perspiring and turning to stone in front of her, he was also slowly backing away from her. "are you okay?" Fox asked and with that the guy answered "im sorry" then ran off quickly. 'That was weird' fox thought as she went towards the direction the guy told her. She arrived at the training ground near the forest. She sat down and slept a bit while waiting for Tatsuya fukutaicho, she knew he'd take his time before arriving.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 3, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Well I," Darren stepped forward, pointing his sword at them, "Am 8th Seat of Thirteenth Division, Darren Hazen." Darren took another step forward, before having to block a strike to his lower right from one of the three. Another quickly aimed at his head, but he ducked under, only to have the third slam an elbow into his gut and throw him back. He recovered, and steadied himself a bit.
> 
> _"They're strong,"_ he mused, _"Definitely not anything like the seats they used to be. There must be a significant timegap between their leaving, then."_
> 
> ...





Taurus Versant said:


> "No kidding," Mathias had a knee resting on the back of Dackster, so the boy couldn't struggle. "Looks like we both got our Shikai as well."
> 
> Mathias thought for a few moments before visibly paling.
> 
> ...



A sudden crashing force slammed into Mathias's front, and threw him backwards. Unfortunately, with the hook of his Zanpakutō around Dackster's neck, it took the child's head off completely.

Mathias crashed onto the ground, Darren on top of him.

"Well," the purple haired woman looked at the corpse before her, blood dripped from her missing right arm and nasty cut down the front of her body, "That's one problem wrapped up. Can't let any of us get captured now."

Darren stabbed his black Zanpakutō, Absolution, into the ground, using it as leverage to push himself back up. "Crazy bitch," he growled, "How'd you do that?"

The woman smiled, and vanished. It was only Mathias pushing himself up, conveniently throwing Darren off balance and causing him to topple, which pushed him out of the way of her attack.

"Hey, she's fast," Mathias remarked, standing up and grabbing his Shikai. Darren looked at it in surprise, before turning his eye over to Kioshi as well.

"The Captain would be proud of you two," he remarked warmly, "You should know that."

"Still here." The purple haired woman announced. Darren slashed through the air when she disappeared again, and an explosion rocked a few metres behind them. She appeared, blood streaming from the cut on her left cheek, burns covering her face. Mathias thought for the first time that he really never wanted to fight against Darren's Shikai.

"You're fast, but you're obvious," Darren pointed his Zanpakutō at her. "Surrender now, you won't be able to beat us."

"No," she muttered, trying to wipe the blood off her face, "I probably won't." Then she disappeared. Completely. She was gone. Darren himself couldn't sense her anywhere. She'd fled.

"God DAMN she is fast," he growled. Then he looked at the corpse of the young warrior Mathias had accidentally beheaded. Had she planned that? There was something more here. Something troubling. "We should meet up with Vice-Captain Hokaze, if I remember rightly he's the one leading this outing."

Mathias nodded, seemingly a little distraught, now that he had time to think about it, about just what he had killed. Dackster had looked little more than a child, after all. His Zanpakutō resealed itself.

"Kioshi?" Darren looked over at the temporary member of Thirteenth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

~ Thirteenth  Division?s Training Area ~ 

Tatsuya appears out of shunpo onto the outskirts of the training area. He sees that Fox had already arrived and was taking a nap. His eyes feel to slits as a somewhat befuddled look crossed his features. _ Did she even report back to the Ninth_ he thinks as he folds his arms over his chest. After slowly walking forward for a bit a devious smile crosses his features he had a deliciously awful scheme. It would be a good wake up call and a way to show her not to sleep when a battle, be it practice or not, was immanent. Standing to his tip toes he sneaks along the training grounds as if he was some sly cartoon villain even taking that tip toe sneaking posture. When he got within range he stops and holds his right hand out toward the area that Fox was napping in.  ?Hado No. 31 Shakkahō.? he says quietly. As he commands the spell a red fireball appears in his right hand. It then fires and slams into the ground less then ten feet away from the poor girl.  ?You awake?? he ask with a wide grin shortly after the fireball hits the ground.

~ With Marcus ~ 

 ?How Pathetic!? the dark voice snaps as Marcus eyes open wide. It was bright, perhaps brighter then anywhere he had ever been before. Looking around Marcus recognizes the structure he is in. It was a Roman Battle Coliseum. The jeers of the crowd intensify as he stirs to life but to Marcus? amazement there was no crowd present.  ?Those are the voices of the Damned Marcus, the souls of a hundred thousand men women and children that you helped to slaughter.? that same dark voice booms. Marcus gets an ill sense of foreboding as his eyes cut to where the voice trailed from. In the center of the arena Marcus sees a vast pit smoldering with thick black smoke. From moment to moment dark black flames licked at the air just above the hole. Either stupidity or courage drove Marcus as he forced himself to stand. The first step was the hardest as his whole body ached.  ?Is what you seek our power  Marcus Claudius Bruticus?? the voice rang out. Marcus pauses for a moment as the epiphany that this was the voice of his Zanpaktou that spoke to him hit him.

 ?Yes,  I seek your strength so I can crush my adversaries and wipe them from the world!? Marcus replies as he takes another step toward the pit.  ?So you seek out our strength as nothing more then another tool of war Soldier.? the Zanpaktou retorts with a snap.   ?I neither seek you strength for personal glory or praise, I seek your strength as a fellow warrior and equal to bring down death on the enemy and fulfill my duty as a professional soldier.? Marcus replies as he whips his right arm to the side while clenching his left fist close to his body. The answer Marcus gave seemed to fall on deaf ears but soon the whole arena seemed to shake.  ?Very well Marcus Claudius Bruticus, come to the abyss and take hold of our power.? the Spirit said rocking the very foundation of Marcus? inner world. With a nod Marcus takes another step forward. But the path to his inner strength would not be so easily obtained as javelins of black fire pierce his body at several points.  Marcus screamed in pain as he feel to one knee.

- Back in the Real World -
Jaz cuts his advance short as Marcus? body contorts as if it were struck by invisible weapons. ?What the.? he says as blood starts to flow.

- Marcus? Inner World -

 ?Did you honestly think that obtaining our power would be so simple?? the Spirit ask. A flash of intensity appears in Marcus? eyes as he forces himself to his feet.  ?If you don?t obtain our power this day Marcus, you will die.? the voice snaps.  ?I will not die this way.? Marcus hollers as he forces his injured legs to move. He inches closer and closer to the pit but he starts to slow although he tries to move with all his might. That is when he looks down and notices that dark black arms and hands have hold of his legs and are trying to drag him to the ground.  ?The innocent blood you shed weighs heavily on you.? the voice snaps as Marcus falls to his knees.  ?What I did, I did in the service of my Empire!? Marcus blared  as he strengthened his resolve.  Pulling himself along with his knees and hands Marcus continues own slowly but surly. Crossing over into the last third of the remaining distance Marcus is confronted with the last of the obstacles as he and the area is engulfed in dark black flames. Marcus howls in agony as the invisible audience cheers in approval.

-In the Real World-

Jaz?s already confused looks twist even more deeply as Marcus? body begins to smoke as if it were ablaze. He even felt the heat of a fire he could not see. But it seems that his fight was over as he felt Marcus? Reiatsu fade away. ?Well damn, I wasn?t suppose to kill you, the boss is gonna be mad.? the man says as he turns and begins to walk away.

-In Marcus? Inner World- 

Grunts of pain and agony can be herd traveling though the fire as Marcus pulled his way toward the pit. He crawled in that hellish flame for what seemed like an eternity but soon his hand burst free of the wall of flame and plummeted into the abyss into even hotter flame. Marcus winced in pain but he felt something and grabs. The swirling black flames fade to darkness as Marcus feels a coolness around him. _ Did I die_ he thinks as he forces himself up. Soon his answer is comes as a black paw larger then he emerges from the darkness and slams to the ground before him. Soon another follows as a titian of a three headed dog steps from the shadows.  ?Marcus, you have shown us your endurance.? the head on left barks.  ?You have showed us your resolve.? the head on the right then barks.  ?You have shown us your unwavering strength.? the middle head adds  ?You have shown your worthiness to wield our power.? the three say in unison.  ?For what has seemed like an eternity we cried our name Cerberus to you and for so long you have not herd, but now Marcus Claudius Bruticus you are ready, go call our names and take our power.? they add as Marcus is left in a swirling vortex of Reiatsu.   

-In the Real World-

A sharp spike in Reiatsu catches Jaz?s attention. His head snaps back to Marcus who is now standing with a glare that made him cringe. A dark back swirl of energy swirls around Marcus giving him the appearance of a demon. ?What is that Reiatsu? It feels more like a Hollow then a Shingami.? Jaz says under his breath as he starts to feel strained. Marcus doesn?t move his gaze but he still brings his Zanpaltou out in front of his chest as he pulls his scabbard from his belt and pulls it up to his sword. His Reiatsu spikes as he touches the scabbard to the handle of his sword.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

Ssob coughs, he wants to get up but his body just wont move. "You damn panzy. Is this the type of owner i get!? A man who will never obtain my power!? IS MY LIFE DESTINED TO END HERE BECAUSE YOU'RE AFRAID!?" The six armed demon shouts at him. "I'll kill you myself! I REFUSE TO DIE BY THE HANDS OF SOMEONE WEAKER THEN MYSELF!" Ssob gritted his teeth, he could see Daiku jumping from the building, seems like he was going in for the kill already...

"HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO FIGHT WHEN I'M WEAK! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GROW STRONG IF I'M AFRAID! I NEED POWER TO BE FEARLESS BUT I CAN'T HAVE POWER UNLESS I'M FEARLESS! YOU KEEP SPOUTING THIS NONSENSE! IT DOESN'T WORK! I'M WEAK! I'M AFRAID! I DON'T NEED POWER AND I DON'T NEED TO BE FEARLESS!!!!!" Ssob shouts and pulls himself from the car just before Daiku's axe chops it in half.

"I'M A SHINIGAMI! I GOT HERE ON MY OWN!" He shouts to his Zanpakto. "I DON'T NEED YOU YELLING AT ME TELLING ME I'M WORTHLESS! I'M NOT WORTHLESS! I'LL BEAT THIS GUY WITHOUT YOUR HELP!" Ssob throws his Zanpakto to the ground. "Ballsy now huh?" Daiku smirked. "Hado number four! _ Byakurai!"

_A blast of white lighting shot forward from Ssob's fingertips. "What the hell." Daiku jumped out of the way and evaded the blast, however he the car behind him ended up exploding as the gas tank was hit. "That guy, was out to kill me." Daiku thought to himself. "Here i've been facin all these lame ass shinigami and finally a damn challange!" He begins to laugh. "ALRIGHT! THAT'S GOOD! I LIKE THAT!" 

Daiku grips his axe with both hands. "Before we continue, Lemme tell you our names! My Names Nasahara Daiku! And this here is Akuono! The demon axe!" The axe began to glow red and release flame from it's edges. "I don't know if your crazy or fuckin gutsy to throw away your zanpakto, But i think you'll be needin it now!" Ssob shook his head. "I refuse to work with that Zanpakto anymore! I refuse to accept it as a part of me! I would never say harsh things like that to anyone!" 

Ssob held up his hands. "A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break! Bakudo Number two! Kabe!" as Daiku slashes downward and releases a blast of flame, a yellow wall takes form and blocks the attack, however Daiku's blast is far stronger then Ssob's wall and it begins to form cracks. "KABE! KABE! KABE!" Ssob shouts, forming three more walls. 

"I'm impressed that you can hold it back for so long! but you wont last forever." He held his axe horizontal this time. "Once more, With more force! HELL'S SLASH!" He swings the axe and releases another blast of flame that crashes into the first. "KABE! KABE! KABE! KABE!" Ssob tries to form more walls as the others shatter. "I see..." Ssob's zanpakto stands behind him. "So this is your determination."

The ant like creature picks up Ssob's zanpakto and walks over to him. "I told you! i refuse your help!" Ssob shouts. "That's the cry of someone who has overcome his fear!" The man places on of his arms on Ssob's shoulders. "You've earned the right to wield me! So don't forget what i'm about to tell you! LEARN MY NAME AND SPEAK IT WITH PRIDE!" 

The final wall collapses and Daiku watches the flame engulf Ssob's body. "Heh, Game over little man." Daiku nodded. "You put up a hell of a fight, but- Wha!?" He watches the flame slowly twist and turn around Ssob's body. "What's goin on here!?" Soon he sees Ssob's shadowy figure standin in the middle of the flame, however his arms seem a bit bulkier. 

With a wave, the flame surrounds two silver gauntlets on Ssob's hands, stretching to his elbows. "How, The hell?" Daiku stepped back. "Shikai? but you're not even seated...." Ssob looks down at his hands. "It seems, I earned the right to bear my blade. And now my blade must earn the right to be with me." Ssob clenched his fists and looked over at Daiku. "Let the real match begin!"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~ Thirteenth  Division?s Training Area ~
> 
> Tatsuya appears out of shunpo onto the outskirts of the training area. He sees that Fox had already arrived and was taking a nap. His eyes feel to slits as a somewhat befuddled look crossed his features. _ Did she even report back to the Ninth_ he thinks as he folds his arms over his chest. After slowly walking forward for a bit a devious smile crosses his features he had a deliciously awful scheme. It would be a good wake up call and a way to show her not to sleep when a battle, be it practice or not, was immanent. Standing to his tip toes he sneaks along the training grounds as if he was some sly cartoon villain even taking that tip toe sneaking posture. When he got within range he stops and holds his right hand out toward the area that Fox was napping in.  ?Hado No. 31 Shakkahō.? he says quietly. As he commands the spell a red fireball appears in his right hand. It then fires and slams into the ground less then ten feet away from the poor girl.  ?You awake?? he ask with a wide grin shortly after the fireball hits the ground.



~BOOM~

"Uwaaa" Fox cried out as she heard a blast somewhere near her feet. She quickly stood up and unsheathed her sword ready to slash whoever woke her up. She saw the fukutaicho ask her with a grin if she was awake, she blushed slightly and clicked her tongue. "youre mean Tatsuya Fukutaicho"

Fox sheathed her sword again and stood up properly from her battle stance. "So what..." even before Fox could finish what she was about to say the fukutaicho's sheathed sword slashed near her neck, she stepped back quickly, she felt the air that almost nicked her skin. It was incredibly fast, even though the fukutaicho didnt even seem to be trying to hard "Tatsuya Fukutaicho what was that for! Fox cried out her mouth in a reverse triangle and her eyes turning into slits. She swore she could hear him say under his breath  ?Damn i thought i could knock her out? but what he really said was


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Here." Isis stood on a stone outcrop, looking over a deep valley. Son was looking as well, staring at the strange creatures.
> 
> A huge number of Hollow were gathered inside the valley, simply...waiting. They weren't Gillian or Adjuchas. They sure as hell weren't Vasto Lorde. They were too small to be Huge Hollow, and too strong to be regular Hollow. Isis was confused.
> 
> ...



A large explosion followed a fully chanted Hadou, and Isis lowered her hands, noting the number of mutated Hollow were significantly less.

Son tsked.

"Look, we can't all crush Hollow with the weight of our Reiatsu alone!" she snapped. She was tired, these Hollow were a pain in the ass to fight and she'd gotten dragged into this when she really didn't want to but honestly had. Son was a terrible influence, if only because he encouraged her to act like herself.

"Maybe you could if you weren't so busy dropping Kidou all over the place," Son replied. He was still relaxed as always, having loads of fun with these tricky Hollow. Isis was just getting worn down though.

"How many more?" She asked, sighing.

Son started counting, slashed three Hollow and started again. This repeated until Isis, sighing again, waded back in and began cutting them down as well. Might as well clean up.



InfIchi said:


> With Tobias-
> 
> He had been walking down the street, however he didn't know he was being monitored by a small built girl in all black. "Is that it?" She turned to her partner. "Yeah, I guess so. Not so wild as our other guy, might be kinda nice to get someone who actually obeys orders for once." the other answered. "Alright! Let's get him!"



"Hmm?" Tobias looked around, catching a high Reiatsu nearby. The street was empty, the storm causing headaches amongst normal humans and forcing most people indoors.

"Hey!" he called out, trying to catch the attention of whoever was nearby, "Are you guys Joutei? I got offered a place by Jukunen, what do I do now?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> "Hmm?" Tobias looked around, catching a high Reiatsu nearby. The street was empty, the storm causing headaches amongst normal humans and forcing most people indoors.
> 
> "Hey!" he called out, trying to catch the attention of whoever was nearby, "Are you guys Joutei? I got offered a place by Jukunen, what do I do now?"



"Seems like this one was looking for us." Mitchal landed behind Tobias. "Ohh~ that's no fun~" Mamamo pouted. "Heh, It's fine Mamamo, We'll still get to take him by force, can't let him know where the hideout is!" Mitchal laughed. "Hey! I'm joining you on my own free-" THWACK! In an instant Mitchal vanishes and Tobias is knocked out from behind. "Yeah, yeah, free will." Mitchal waves his hand. "I don't really care, our jobs to knock out the target, so i did!" He laughed. "Good one Mitchal~" Mamamo high fives her partner. "Let's take him home!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ssob Vs Daiku-

The two charge at each other, Ssob pulls back his right hand and throws a punch to counter Daiku's swing, when the weapons connect flame explodes from the contact point and spreads out to the buildings. "I wont let you win." Ssob throws throws Daiku over his shoulder, The shinigami simply digs his blade into the ground and stops himself. "Heh, do you know who i am?" He cracked his neck. 

"Twentieth seat of the first division! That's right!" He laughed. "So what." Ssob raised his arms. "I may be unseated, but i am from the first division as well!" Ssob charged forward and threw a punch that released a ball of flame towards Daiku. "heh, been a while since i fought someone with this spirit." He swung his blade and canceled out Ssob's fire ball.  "How much further can you go huh!?"

With Tobias-

"Urgh..." He woke up in a dark room, there was a light above him that seemed blinding at the moment. How long had he been out, where the hell had they taken him. "Why the hell did they knock me out in the first place." Tobias grumbled to himself, His vision had slowly started to come back to him and he was able to see where he was. It was an old warehouse, well, at least a storage basement of some kind. He turned to his right and noticed a second person, tied up to a chair... which seemed to be what he was as well.

"Hey, wait, you're that guy!" Tobias shouted. "What the hell was your name again?" Ichidan turned to him. "Ichi." He answered. "You came to join the Joutei too?" Tobias asked. "I actually came here and they tied me up." Ichidan grunted. "They knocked me out." Tobias responds with a sigh. "OI! I'M HIRED TO KNOCK PEOPLE OUT AND BRING THEM HERE! THAT'S MY JOB! FORGIVE ME FOR DOING THAT!" Mitchal shouted at them. "What the hell is the point of knocking out a guy who was already here!?" Ichidan shouts. 

"Hey! Quiet down!" Mitchal turned to Esdeen, a woman with tattoos and dreadlocks, though her skin was pale as paper. "What do you think, first impressions of these guys?" Esdeen placed a single finger to her lips. "They might be useful, if not we can just toss em to Haseem." Mitchal nodded. "Alright you guys, We're gonna have a little test for you if you wanna join the joutei!" Suddenly two men walked out from some hidden door. 

" You take Tobias!" Ichiman nodded. "I'll let you off easy Tobias, Ichiman's power is copy. He can take abilities from opponents he's fought and use them as his own. I'd watch out, He's taken a few hollows powers." Mitchal smirked. ", You take on Ichidan." The hooded man simply nodded, the two boy's chairs suddenly released them and vanished into thin air, now free they face their opponents. "Alright, Let's see what they can do." Ichidan smirked.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2009)

"Oh you gotta be kidding me."

Tobias noticed at least the metal bracelet around his right wrist was still there, that was something. He'd need a big source though if he was going to beat an opponent.

Looking around, there were pieces here and there, so once he got enough together, he should be able to win this.

Of course, that was providing he lived long enough. Ichiman crashed down before him, taking a heavy punch. When Tobias dodged to the side, the man opened his fist, and a dull yellow glow appeared.

_"Spikebomb"_ the muted voice emerged from his mask. The ball dropped, and when it hit the ground, exploded into shards flying in all directions. Tobias took a few to the arm, but other than that, he got out okay. They, being Reiryoku constructs, faded quickly.

Tobias raised his hands from where he'd hit the ground, bits and pieces of loose metal raising up, almost like iron filings on a magnet. The metal twisted, and formed a sheet. The sheet twisted, and formed a pole. Tobias began to swing it around, more loose metal being pulled in by his Reiatsu to add to the pole. Now he was getting somewhere.

"Good environment for me," he muttered.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ichidan Vs Dakaru

"So, What can you do?" Ichidan commented, seeing that masked guy dropping some spikey thing. Though, to Ichidan's dismay his opponent didn't answer him. "Come on, You've gotta do something!" He shouts, "Hello~ i'm back~" Risha lands ontop of Ichi's head. "Ah, There you are." Ichian smirked. "Alright, Let's get it goin!" Risha formed into a ball. "CAT CANNON!" With a hard punch he fired Risha at Dakaru. The hooded man slowly raised his hand and gripped the cat with ease. "W..what the hell!?"

THWACK! Ichidan's smacked with his own cat cannon. "Urgh..." He was knocked down by the force and slowly stood back up. "Just what the-"THWACK! A boney hand punched him square in the jaw. "The hell?" He turned back to Dakaru, Multiple skeletons began to break away from his body. "... creepy...." Ichidan blinked. "We can take em~ RWAR!" Risha growls. "Yeah, alright." She balled herself up and Ichi raised his leg back. "KITTY CANNON!" With a kick he launched Risha's body through the skeletons and into Dakaru's, but like last time the attack was stopped. However unlike last time, two boney arms extending from his stomach stopped risha. "This is just creepy."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2009)

Tobias groaned, trying to pull himself up from the ground. He made a mental note to stop getting thrown into the walls.

His opponent grabbed him by the collar and threw him into another wall.

Luckily, and somewhat intelligently, Tobias had connected the metal rod he was using as his main weapon to the bracelet around his wrist. At leas that meant he wouldn't lose it as this Ichiman proceeded to serve him his ass on a silver platter.

"Okay," Tobias breathed out, sticking the pole into the wall behind him and pulling out more metal, shaping it into a sword, "counterattacks. Let's go."

_"Ruststrike"_ the voice muttered. It then put a hand through Tobias's sword, which turned to rust in contact with him, and punched Tobias right in the chest. Winded, Tobias staggered for a few moments. Ichiman threw him into another wall.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ichidan Vs Dakaru-

"GUAH!" He is thrust to the ground by a rather large and complex skeleton. It's built up of five other skeletons and has the power of at least twenty. "Right... This thing, Real strong." Ichidan stood up and looked over at Risha, She was already worn out from being punched and kicked, by both sides... "Don't think i'll stand for this!" Ichidan charged forward and threw a punch into the skeletons chest, breaking one of it's ribs. 

Esdeen just stood watching over them. "I think that's enough." She smirked. "They've got guts and skill, I gotta give that to em." She turned her back on the fights. "Call your boys off and have those two taken to the training room in building C."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2009)

Tobias was not in the best of moods.

He'd been quite willing to go with the Joutei, then he'd gotten punched in the back of the head. And thrown into walls more than he'd like. Even if how many times he would have liked would have been zero.

No, he was starting to get annoyed. And by annoyed we mean outright fed up with this shit.

So before Ichiman's next wall throw, Tobias stuck his hand through the metal of the wall (not that he'd known he could do that), and started flooding it with his Reiatsu.

"Screw it," Tobias began twisting the Reiatsu, like he'd done with the Shinigami's sword before, "Enough of this. I'm bringing the house down."

The metal framework of the warehouse began to groan. Before he could do anything though, Ichiman slammed his head into the wall, and knocked him out completely. Didn't want him making too big a mess.

"He's done," the masked man muttered.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

"Very good." Mitchal clapped his hands. "Urghh.... freaking... skeleton...." Ichidan struggled to get free from the massive skeletons ribcage. "It's no use, You're pretty much stuck." A man with black hair and glasses walked out. "Xan!" Mitchal shouted. "These men run security for the Joutei, Their job is to defeat anyone who would try to invade the building, you had no hope of victory." He commented. "Yeah, That's nice." Ichidan looked at him with a straight face. "We'll allow you a rest, our allies have brought these healing instruments in." 

Xan holds up two rather odd metal wire suits. "..." Ichidan blinked. "We'll be able to replenish your reaistu and your stamina, so don't worry. Mean while, Ichiman and Dakaru will escort you to building three. There you will find the training room, Esdeem will aid you in bringing out your strength and show you how to better use your abilities." Ichidan nodded. "Right, cool with-THWACK!" something hits his head and knocks him out. "We should really stop doing that..." Xan thinks to himself, mitchal just grins. "But it's so fun."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> A sudden crashing force slammed into Mathias's front, and threw him backwards. Unfortunately, with the hook of his Zanpakutō around Dackster's neck, it took the child's head off completely.
> 
> Mathias crashed onto the ground, Darren on top of him.
> 
> ...



Kioshi looked on at the sudden intrusion or better yet arrival of another 13th squad member. Kioshi searched in his head for the name haven't never had a formal conversation with the shinigami he didn't memorize it. _"Darren...that it"_ Kioshi thought to himself. It was odd that he slammed into Mathais the way he did, a guess was he was sent flying by some powerful.

To Kioshi surprise his guess was right as a batterd purple haired woman appeared minutes later. "That's one problem wrapped up. Can't let any of us get captured now."

Following her eyes to where she was looking Kioshi's own eyes bugged out in shock. There infront of his eyes was a headless corpse, the corpse belonging to Dackster. The world behind Kioshi didn't exist at this time as he stared at the corpse and then the severed head of Dackster. _"W-W-Wasn't he just a kid?"_ It wasn't the sight of the severed head itself that spook Kioshi, infact he had already prepared himself for this kind of thing knowing that on the battlefield it's live or die. He was more taken back by the fact Dackster looked so much like a kid or was a kid.

"Kioshi?-huh!" The sound of his name snapped him out of his momentary daze. Unconsciously he sealed his zanpaktou back up putting them in their respective sleeves. "Ar-Are we leaving now?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 5, 2009)

"We should really report to Vice-Captain Hokaze," Darren repeated. "This entire situation has got everyone on edge, regrouping is the best objective."

"We were sent to find Lexis though," Mathias pushed, "She's still out there, right?"

Darren frowned, then focused. "I think I can pick up the Reiatsu of a few Captains near to her. She should be safe. We should regroup, come on."

Darren looked about for Alex's Reiatsu, before moving in that direction, beckoning Kioshi and Mathias to follow.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

With Alex's group-

"Damn it! where the hell did they come from!" Alex shouts, before him stands four men, all dressed in rather fine black suits and red ties. "Sorry, But we can't allow you to investigate this matter any further." Alex just smirked. "Yeah, What the hell are you gonna do about it!?" He laughed, The men however soon exploded into four rather large hollows. "whoa... interestin disguise..." Alex's eyes widened.

"RIGHT! Come on men!" the higher ranking shinigami's charged forward and began to fight with the hollows, They were strong, but against ten or so 10th seat to vice captains, nothing was too hard for them. "Yeah! TAKE THAT YOU BASTARD!" Alex slashed through one of the hollows thick hides and cut off it's arm. "Whose awesome? I am!" He took a proud stance. "My my, Such violent people." Another man stands far away from the battle, Three figures lurking behind him. "Though it seems the others have gotten into a bit of a snags."

He looks over at the other battlefields, Ssob and Daiku were still going at it, Bursts of flame exploding with great force and dying out in the same instance. "A beautiful battle. Truly." He smiled, Then noticed where Dackster had once been alive. "Though a shame to have lost him, a mere child..." He sighed. "There is no reason to rush the plans, The shinigami's have their hands full." He turned his back on the battles. "Find whoever is alive and take them back to the base, Do not engage the shinigami. Let's get out strength back up shall we?" The three nod and vanish in an instant.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 6, 2009)

*~The Thirteenth Division Training Grounds ~​*
 “Alright, first thing we have to do is see if you can indeed withstand my training.” he says with a smile.  “The test is simple, I can’t move from this spot and all you have to do is either hit me or force me to move, you can use your Zanjutsu, Kidō or Hakuda to accomplish this. I will also be observing your Hohō.” Tatsuya says as he brings the bamboo sword up.

"What is Hoho? Zanjutsu is sword skills, kido is magic skills and hakuda is... foot..." Fox scratched her head... She was never good with names "bah, whatever" With that Fox slipped the sash that she had and tied it to the wooden sword then tried the Hadou 11: Tsuzuri Raiden. The Vice Captain was taken aback and dropped his wooden sword. Fox went in with her sword intent to make him step back or evade it.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 6, 2009)

"I find this hole situation extremely, extremely annoying, is the kido nessesery Captain Dech? It's not like I attacked anyone."Kyle said looking back at his Captain as the gate closed. 

"You know, I'm not the only one who broke the commanders orders Dech. After all I believed he wanted all captains to stay in Soul Society unless ordered otherwise, it seems like you three are acting on your own accord or am I missing something?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 6, 2009)

LunarCoast said:


> "I find this hole situation extremely, extremely annoying, is the kido nessesery Captain Dech? It's not like I attacked anyone."Kyle said looking back at his Captain as the gate closed.
> 
> "You know, I'm not the only one who broke the commanders orders Dech. After all I believed he wanted all captains to stay in Soul Society unless ordered otherwise, it seems like you three are acting on your own accord or am I missing something?"



Dechs raised an eyebrow at Kyle. He'd have to have a word or two with him about improving his manners after this. If indeed he remained so.

"There is no proof either way of what has occurred here," Dechs finally got the Hell Butterflies flitting about to open the World Gate.  "As it stands, for temporary measures, all parties present are to be restrained. You will note that Captain McKibben has Lexis well under control, though she looks too exhausted to pose any problems as it is. And Captain Kura will be brought back to Soul Society under bakudou as well.

"As for the Captain Commander's orders, we three have already received permission to travel to the Real World, unlike Captain Kura and unlike yourself. So unless you have any more complaints to voice, I advise you to keep your thoughts to yourself and mind your manners while speaking to superior Officers."

Dechs turned away from Kyle to face Nagi, well indicating that particular conversation was over.

"Captain Amen'Hoko, are we able to move Captain Kura safely to Soul Society now?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 6, 2009)

~ Thirteenth Training Grounds ~ 

Tatsuya’s eyes widen a bit as she tried to shock him with Tsuzuri Raiden. _ That Scamp _ he thinks as he drops the bamboo sword. As he dose Fox bones up and tries a full frontal assault, not a wise move for one so green. A smile splits the Vice Captain’s lips as he follows her movement. Reaching out with his left hand he snags her sword  between his fingers.   “This doesn’t count as hitting me.” he says as he controls her though her Zanpaktou.  “Hoho is foot work actually.” Tatsuya muses as he looks Fox in the eyes.  “Hakuda is hand to hand combat.” Tatsuya adds as he pushes fox back though her sword.  “Hado No.1 Sho!” he says as he pushes his left hand out. An Invisible force hits fox dead in the center of her being pushing her away from Tatsuya even more. Then with a grin he squats and picks up the bamboo sword and slings the ribbon off it. Bringing the sword and himself back up he prepares for her next attack. 

~ With Marcus ~ 

“You think I’m gonna go down that Easy?” Jaz hollers as he brings the vortex of wind back around his blade. With a roar he charges in swinging the circular blade in rotations around his body. Marcus just shakes his head at the dismal attempt. Then pulling his center to the left and down Marcus brings his trident down. A streak of black flames follow the motion of the prongs like a trailing ribbon. Jaz flinches as he fells the contact of Marcus’ attack. His body is jerked to the lower left as the trident captures his circular sword. With a jarring crack the trident pierces the roof and pins the opposing Zanpaktou to the ground. Jaz still off balance cannot counter as Marcus uses his Zanpaktou with a poll vaulting motion. With a jaw jarring slam Marcus’ left heel crashes down on Jaz’s skull. With a grunt Jaz releases the grip he had on his weapon and stumbles back. As Marcus lands he too releases his weapon as he steps forward. Thrusting both hands forward he slams Jaz in the center of the chest.  “Hado No. 11 Tsuzuri Raiden.” Marcus utters on contact. A low buzzing sound can be heard as electricity is created. Jaz’s whole body seizes up as the current flows though him.

As the spell wares off he stumbles back and hits the ground with an almost lifeless thud.   “That must have been a lucky shot, I couldn’t touch you a minute ago.” Marcus mocks as he walks back to his Zanpaktou. Pulling it free from the ground Marcus spins it around his body as he too spins in place. As he pulls himself so that he is facing Jaz, Marcus kicks his Zanpaktou to him.  “Come now, that can’t be all you got now can it? Marcus asks as he Brings his Zanpaktou to a stop which brings the ribbon of black flames around him to a stop as well.   

~ With Reno ~ 

Reno was growing tired of this charade, this Shinigami clearly had no business in the Thirteen Court Squads much less on the human plain as a part of a mission. Rearing back with he right hand Reno slashes forward. A single black crescent sickle fires off his hand and slashes the Shinigami down the center of his body cutting him like a buzz saw. The man holler in pain just for a moment as he soon falls silent as his body goes limp.  “It’s probably not worth the effort, but best not let a meal go to waste.” Reno mutters as he bends down over the body. With both hands now in claw mode he rips into the Shninigami and starts to devour his soul. Reno felt much different as he finished the meal a surge of power similar to the one he had felt when he first unlocked his powers. He hears a dark chuckle in the back of his mind as a cracking sound echoes though his being.  “Yes, my strength is starting to return to me!” the demon within roars. 

A slight smile splits Reno’s lips as he stands from his crouched position. He felt the powers this inner monster was lending him get stronger.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 7, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~ Thirteenth Training Grounds ~
> 
> Tatsuya’s eyes widen a bit as she tried to shock him with Tsuzuri Raiden. _ That Scamp _ he thinks as he drops the bamboo sword. As he dose Fox bones up and tries a full frontal assault, not a wise move for one so green. A smile splits the Vice Captain’s lips as he follows her movement. Reaching out with his left hand he snags her sword  between his fingers.   “This doesn’t count as hitting me.” he says as he controls her though her Zanpaktou.  “Hoho is foot work actually.” Tatsuya muses as he looks Fox in the eyes.  “Hakuda is hand to hand combat.” Tatsuya adds as he pushes fox back though her sword.  “Hado No.1 Sho!” he says as he pushes his left hand out. An Invisible force hits fox dead in the center of her being pushing her away from Tatsuya even more. Then with a grin he squats and picks up the bamboo sword and slings the ribbon off it. Bringing the sword and himself back up he prepares for her next attack.



"that's cheating" Fox pouted. Okay, so... unarm your enemy then attack doesn't work. So what's next. maybe a full blown Kido spell... no that wont work he would probably just use Danku and block it, but maybe if she attacks at his back afterwards she can... 'well, i'll just have to try wont i' Fox thought. 

“Hado No. 31 Shakkahō.” The red ball of reiatsu went towards the vice captain and Tatsuya yawned as he easily sliced through it with his bamboo sword. "oi, be more serious" Tatsuya Fukutaicho said. Okay, a low-mid level spell wont make him use a barrier technique she'll have to put all efforts into it then.

"Ye lord. Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man. On the wall of blue flame, inscribe a twin lotus. In the abyss of conflagration, wait at the far heavens. Hadou 66: Sōren Sōkatsui"  As soon as she said the spell and released the energy she quickly went closer hiding behind the spell but also leaning towards the left, since the fukutaicho's sword was on the right, he would have to have a hard time deflecting her on the left, not to mention that the fukutaicho would use his left arm for a kidou, thus giving her an opening. A droplet of silver, spilling forth from thy Holy Grail. Form a tower that none will break. Bakudou 2: Kabe" the wall went up and impacted with the her hadou 66.

Fox hesitated for a second with her mind processing that her full incantation hadou 66 spell was deflected by a bakudou 2 with incantation. Her mid-high spell deflected by a low spell. The second she hesitated was all Tatsuya needed to notice her and deflected her initial sword attack 'but that's not all im gonna do'  she though to herself as she tried another mid-high spell, her favorite one "Bakudou 62: Hyappo Rankan" As she said this the vice-captain was again taken aback, he probably didnt think Fox would use mid-high spell's consecutively. Fox saw him smile slightly as he said "that's not good enough" He deflected the spell one by one. Fox started another spell under her breath Evanescent Fireflies, spirits from Death's Door..." and while doing this she quickly went to the vice-captains left side again, this time evading her own barrage of hyapporankan and getting closer to the vice-captain. As the barrage ended she slashed at the vice-captain's left side, however the tip of the vice captain's bamboo sword touched it and it was enough to tip her sword off, Tatsuya said "you already tried attacking me in the left that wont work twice on me" With that Fox smiled, 'he took the bait', she thought as she quickly moved her sword to her left hand, the vice-captain looked at her puzzled then fox used her right hand to cast "Bakudo 10: Queens seal" random threads of reiatsu caught the vice-captain, 'it will only hold for a second or 2 atmost' she thought as she used the zanpakutoh on her left hand to attack the vice-captains open left side.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 7, 2009)

~ The Thirteenth Division Training Ground ~  

A grin slips across Tatsuya’s face as he feels the threads of Reiatsu wrap around him. This kind of spell would be easy to simply break himself from, but then that would ruin his fun. As the smile twisted to that of a child with a wonderful prank he falls to his back making sure not to fall out of the spot he needed to be in. Then with a push of his shoulder blades Tatsuya sets himself into a spin. Dust kicks up as he spins like a top as Fox’s Zanpaktou started to pass overheard. Pushing his left foot up and out he allows the blade to skim across the surface of his footwear. Then as it reaches the middle of his foot Tatsuya pushes up from his center with Reiatsu allowing him to hop with his momentum. With a kick Fox is disarmed and Tatsuya brings his foot under the falling weapon. With another push he brings the handle of Fox’s Zanpaktou up into her chin just hard enough to knock her off balance. Tatsuya lands back in the spot he was standing in as the young girl stumbles back. 

 “Bakudo No. 61 Rikujōkōrō!” The Vice Captain says as the spell that Fox had weaved vanishes. Six Bars of Golden light stab into her body stopping her from hitting the ground.  “Well now, I’m glad I agreed to training you. It’s not everyday a fresh recruit is this capable.” Tatsuya says as he releases the Kido on her. The sudden release was unexpected and Fox hit her backside rather hard.  Hado No. 4 Byakurai.” Tatsuya utters as he lifts his left hand. At the tips of two of his fingers a pale spark of light ignites and fires forward. Fox’s eyes widen but she rolls to the side kicking up dust in her wake. As the stream of lightning hits the  ground Tatsuya flips his left hand up so his palm is facing her.  “Hado No. 1  Sho!”

~ With Draconic ~ 

The ground in the Menos forest begins to rumble and shake. In a small clearing not to far off from where Draconis had entered the cave system the ground turns a molten yellow. The ground then stretches and heaves upward building a large mound in the center of the forest. Curious Hollow gather around sensing strong Reiatsu  pulsating from within it. Their curiosity ends their existence as the crimson color of the Cero Draconis had fired tares though the ground. Hollow fall to the wayside as the sound of thunder, Draconis’ wing beats intensified by the cave, can be heard and the Hollow that weren’t killed in the explosion scurry in  all directions as the large scaly frame of the tyrant lizard is seen. With a roar that covered some of the surrounding trees with snow Draconis’ full form emerges from the hole. With a hiss the pissed Dragon rockets toward the top of the canopy as a distortion ripped around the Gillian.

His massive frame vanishes just as he would have hit the sand that separated the waste from the forest below it. Tree branches rain down on the Hollow below as they look up in astonishment. Above in the waste of the desert Draconis’ scaly hide  rips though the fabric of reality and roars onto the scene waking a herd of nearby Gillian. They roar in annoyance as a large shadow swims over them as the monster circles. Draconis, feeling much different since he ate his copy, looks down on the Gillian below. With an earsplitting roar a stream of Ice hits the desert. The sands turn frosty as Draconis flies forward unleashing his fury. The herd of Gillian are slammed by the column of ice and frozen solid. Circling once or twice more, looking for vultures, Draconis descends and lands with a solid thud causing the area around him to jar and shake. Drooling Draconis walks forward and bites down on the first of the Gilliancicle


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ?Bakudo No. 61 Rikujōkōrō!? The Vice Captain says as the spell that Fox had weaved vanishes. Six Bars of Golden light stab into her body stopping her from hitting the ground.  ?Well now, I?m glad I agreed to training you. It?s not everyday a fresh recruit is this capable.? Tatsuya says as he releases the Kido on her. The sudden release was unexpected and Fox hit her backside rather hard.  Hado No. 4 Byakurai.? Tatsuya utters as he lifts his left hand. At the tips of two of his fingers a pale spark of light ignites and fires forward. Fox?s eyes widen but she rolls to the side kicking up dust in her wake. As the stream of lightning hits the  ground Tatsuya flips his left hand up so his palm is facing her.  ?Hado No. 1  Sho!?



"Bakudou 2: Kabe" as Fox said it her wall went up but it was destroyed fortunately she was able to get away from the wall just as the thrust broke through. 'that's something new' Fox thought, she was sure 'the wall wouldnt hold but it held up just enough for her to evade. 'good, that means that even strong hado's can be repulsed temporarily by weaker bakudo's' "I thought you wouldnt attack me Tatsuya fukutaicho, but mehh..." Fox thought idly if the fukutaicho would mind her playing dirty like maybe throwing some sand in his eyes. 'nah, he probably does it in a regular basis' Fox thought internally 'now im just being judgemental' She told herself. Oi, get a move on" 

Fox frowned and went closer, this time she wrapped the sash around her left hand, she was ambidextrous and this time she will have to use it to her advantage, she never lost a fight in the academy normally because she only fights when she really needs to and she's very pissed off, and eventhough she was now fighting someone way stronger than her, she had to atleast hit him even once. The VC easily parried all of her sword attacks, she slashed at the left side but the VC already predicted that and parried it then Fox slid her sword up, trying to hit the fingers that was holding the sword but the VC seemed to have noticed that and he used his other hand to rotate the sword he was using which made Fox back down.

This time fox made a follow up slash on the upper right, which was open since the VC had used his left hand to rotate his sword, however the VC evaded it without moving in his spot, his body bending precariously on the left. He quickly slipped his leg down to swipe Fox's feet off and make her stumble, as Fox hopped away from it she cursed herself 'always remember not to jump while in sword fighting since it will be hard to evade a follow up and also never ever lose your balance' and with what she did, she just spat on those two things. The VC swiped her with his sword and she had no choice but to let this VC know that she was ambidextrous, nobody knows and she never needed to do it until now.

As the VC's sword neared her she used the sash in her left hand to wrap it, the VC was visibly perplexed, he probably never thought that Fox could use her left hand that accurately. As Fox wrapped it around, she put her body weight into the sword and wrapped her flailing legs into the VC's sword hand and pushed at the VC's chest, the VC seemed to have already figured what she did, he roughly thrusted his sword hand intent to make Fox loose her grip, he was able to knock her off her sword hand, but the sash was still in his sword "hado 1: sho", she had to take this attack Fox thought "hado 11: Tsuzuri Raiden" The thrust hit her the same time the current hit the VC arm. Tatsuya let go of his sword the second time around but his left hand tried getting it again before it went out of his reach "bakudou 4: hainawa" Fox used this spell to empower the sash and she successfully took the sword out of the VC's grip "that wasnt so bad was it? Tatsuya Fukutaicho?" Fox said huffing in one knee.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

Ssob Vs Daiku-

"NNNNGGGHHHHYA!" Ssob throws a car towards Daiku. "Damn that's a big increase in strength." Daiku leaps into the air and jumps off the car. "HELL'S INFERNO!" His axe blasts a ball of flame towards Ssob. "HYAH!" Ssob throws a right straight, his glove bursting into flames and countering the blast Daiku had sent towards him. Daiku didn't even blink before he came crashing down in front of Ssob, Ssob flipped backward and avoided the attack, a pillar of fire coming from Daiku's axe. "Damn, Where's the fun if you can avoid the attacks now?" Daiku laughed. 

"Daiku, If you're still alive you are to return to base." A voice echoes in his head, as well as in the heads of anyone who was still alive. "Sorry boss, I found a good one." Daiku charged Ssob. "I see, Have you forgotton the price you pay for insabordination?" The boss asked him. "I don't care anymore, This is the first time i've felt alive in ages!" Daiku's grin grew. "Someone from my old division with this much strength and he can use fire... It's like the old me is just burning up inside wanting to fight this guy!"

Ssob and Daiku both raise their hands towards each other. "Dark Moon, shining with empty light. Glow a sudden brightness; unleash an unyielding darkness!" They shout in unison, "Hadou #10 Crescent Scythe!" They unless two crescent blades, one verticle and one horizontal, when the kidou clash in the air an explosion of reaistu unleashes a strong gust of wind in all directions. "I see, so you couldn't escape even if you wanted to." The boss's voice echoes, "When your match is over, return to base." 

"You're good kid." Daiku grinned. "But can you keep up with this one." He placed his axe on his back and raised his right hand, gripping his wrist with his left hand. "We hold the power to extinguish existence. The goddess smiles upon our blades. Raise the flag of war and crush those before us." Ssob's eyes widened, He knew exactly what kidou spell that was and it wasn't a good one to be hit by. "Hadou #44! Enhou! (Destiny Cannon)" A powerful black orb of spirit energy flew from Daiku's hand. 

"Shit..." Ssob turned and began to run away from the blast, however it was following him very closely. "Damn it damn it damn it...." Ssob jumped and began to create platforms of spiritons to climb up. "Good job!" Daiku laughed, the cannon crashed into the ground and created a rather large explosion that took out the glass and walls of the buildings around it. "That took all i had kid." Daiku wiped sweat from his brow. "You managed to avoid it, good job." He smirked and turned away from Ssob. "WAIT! w'ere not finished here!" Ssob shouts. "Course we are, You're reaching your limit too right?" He turned to Ssob. "You're first time using shikai, the power is pretty good, but you wont be able to match it for a while. nothing like that first burst of power."

Daiku laughed, his axe slowly turning into a tanto. And Ssob's gloves turning back into his Katana. "I'm proud to say i fought you, Ssob of the first division." Daiki waved his hand and with that, vanished into thin air. "D...damn it..." Ssob clenched his fists, though the wounds that had healed from his burst of reaitsu now oppened up. "Guh..." His vision blacked out and he fell to the hard, hard ground below.


----------



## Serp (Dec 8, 2009)

Nagi looked back at Dechs.
"Captain, normally if this was normal ice, he would be healed and ready within the second. But at the moment, he is able to be moved but will remain critical for still some time afterwards due to the residue of the kido or as Kyle explained _hollow attack"

_Nagi looked at the captain on the ground, "But for now we can move him but treat him with kido and give him some of my reiryoku replenishment serum and he will be good enough to talk."

----
With Arlen.

Arlen weilded the key with suprising agility. Slash swosh.
Maro parried back and back.

"Ha your strong."

Maro jumpped back and muttered something and then Arlen ran head first into an invisible wall.
"Ha as long as you are in that forcefield, I can charge my super kido and kill you in one shot."


Maro started to chant.

"FFFFFFUCK!" Shouted Arlen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Alex's group-
> 
> "Damn it! where the hell did they come from!" Alex shouts, before him stands four men, all dressed in rather fine black suits and red ties. "Sorry, But we can't allow you to investigate this matter any further." Alex just smirked. "Yeah, What the hell are you gonna do about it!?" He laughed, The men however soon exploded into four rather large hollows. "whoa... interestin disguise..." Alex's eyes widened.
> 
> ...



A blur of speed, purple and red with it, appeared, and a female figure appeared behind the man. The stump of her right arm was heavily bandaged, though the bandage had already turned red. She'd picked up her arm though, and had it bandaged to keep what blood was in it remaining. She had high hopes for reattaching it.

"There are powerful ones among them, my lord," she bent on one knee, grimacing at the pain in her cuts and burns. A sword which caused explosions when it cut flesh, what a brutal ability.



Taurus Versant said:


> A large explosion followed a fully chanted Hadou, and Isis lowered her hands, noting the number of mutated Hollow were significantly less.
> 
> Son tsked.
> 
> ...



"Done," Isis said happily, if a bit tiredly, the last of the strange Hollow slain. Of course, she still didn't know what was with them, but she'd never get the time to study them with Son around. She'd choose someone different to assist her next time.

"So I'd say I killed more than you," Son looked pleased with himself. Isis sighed, she knew what was coming. "So as winner of the competition this time..."

Isis opened her mouth, even as Son spoke.

"You have to go on a date with me."

"Yes, Son, I'll buy you your favourite ramen again."

Isis paused, matching up the words she was expecting with what she heard, then looked at Son. He smiled demurely.

Isis stood up, and took a menacing step forward.

"Okay, yeah, I was kidding, ramen it is," Son laughed it off. Isis took another step. "Uh, Isis, kidding, joking around here." With the next step, Isis began drawing her Zanpakutō. "KIDDING!" Son took a step back here. Isis smiled now.

"Just so you know." She then happily walked off, and began opening the World Gate back to Soul Society. "Oh and Son," she looked over her shoulder, catching his attention, "You don't need to trick me into it." Then she walked through the dimensional gate.

"Wait, what?" Son blinked, "Hey, Isis, what was that? Say that again! Isis! ISIS!"



InfIchi said:


> "Very good." Mitchal clapped his hands. "Urghh.... freaking... skeleton...." Ichidan struggled to get free from the massive skeletons ribcage. "It's no use, You're pretty much stuck." A man with black hair and glasses walked out. "Xan!" Mitchal shouted. "These men run security for the Joutei, Their job is to defeat anyone who would try to invade the building, you had no hope of victory." He commented. "Yeah, That's nice." Ichidan looked at him with a straight face. "We'll allow you a rest, our allies have brought these healing instruments in."
> 
> Xan holds up two rather odd metal wire suits. "..." Ichidan blinked. "We'll be able to replenish your reaistu and your stamina, so don't worry. Mean while, Ichiman and Dakaru will escort you to building three. There you will find the training room, Esdeem will aid you in bringing out your strength and show you how to better use your abilities." Ichidan nodded. "Right, cool with-THWACK!" something hits his head and knocks him out. "We should really stop doing that..." Xan thinks to himself, mitchal just grins. "But it's so fun."



"Ugh," Tobias rubbed his head, sitting up. He actually felt a lot healthier than he expected to, having had the shit beaten out of him, getting knocked out twice in a row, and then dumped unceremoniously in the...well equipped gymnasium?

"What...the...hell?" Tobias looked around more, seeing the other guy who'd been fighting. He was still out cold. Actually, they were both wearing these weird metal wire suit things. Tobias felt Reishi in them, and figured that was why he felt better. Then a thought came to him. "Metal wire threaded into clothes...that's good, I could work with that. That's very good."

Happy, Tobias stood, and looked around. There was a lot of training equipment about, as well as a boxing ring type set up for fights. Tobias looked at a treadmill, and put a hand to it. Instantly he staggered, feeling half of his Reiatsu being sucked out. He wrenched his hand away, and stared at the equipment in shock. It was all designed to suck out Reiatsu. Who the hell could train with these?



Serp said:


> Nagi looked back at Dechs.
> "Captain, normally if this was normal ice, he would be healed and ready within the second. But at the moment, he is able to be moved but will remain critical for still some time afterwards due to the residue of the kido or as Kyle explained _hollow attack"
> 
> _Nagi looked at the captain on the ground, "But for now we can move him but treat him with kido and give him some of my reiryoku replenishment serum and he will be good enough to talk."



"Good to hear, we'll be heading back then," Dechs nodded. He prepared a World Gate, and motioned to Kenneth. "Would you kindly bring Lexis along?" he asked the Fifth Division Captain. Then, steering Kyle, he walked through the gate.



Taurus Versant said:


> "We should really report to Vice-Captain Hokaze," Darren repeated. "This entire situation has got everyone on edge, regrouping is the best objective."
> 
> "We were sent to find Lexis though," Mathias pushed, "She's still out there, right?"
> 
> ...



Darren lead Kioshi and Mathias in a three layer Hadou, which blasted one of the Hollows attacked Alex's group. "Vice-Captain Hokaze!" Darren announced, joining the fray, "We've encountered and fended off three attackers, before reporting here." 

Mathias was tired, but still trying to integrate himself into the combat. It was almost seamless, the way the Shinigami stacked their skills together. He felt like a oversized gear in a machine, something that doesn't fit in, and holds up the rest. All he could do was try not to be an inconvenience.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2009)

~ Thirteenth Division Training Ground ~ 

 “that wasnt so bad was it? Tatsuya Fukutaicho?" Fox asked as she fell to one knee breathing heavily. A silly grin crosses Tatsyua’s lips as he stretches back.  “Not bad at all Fox, not bad at all.” the vice captain replies as he looks up to the sky.  “Tell ya what, lets take a little breather.” Tatsuya adds as he falls in place to his butt.  As he crossed his legs he brings his left hand up to the sky and balling his hand into a fist he snaps his fingers. On cue several members of the thirteenth division walk onto the training field carrying hot tea and rice cakes.  “It’d be a crime to continue with out recharging the old batteries.” Tatsuya says as he takes a cup of tea and a rice cake. With a smile he bites into the cake as officers walk over to Fox and offer her some of the snacks and drink. 

~ With Marcus ~ 

Jaz pulls himself around onto his knees as he wipes some blood from the corner of his mouth. He wearily reached out for his weapon, he never takes his eyes off Marcus as he grabs onto the handle of his Zanpaktou.  Pulling Reiatsu to his feet Jaz brings his Znpaktou back to life as he sprints forward with incredible speed. But Marcus had already seen his moving style before. As Jaz strikes forward with a slash Marcus counters. Pulling his trident out and to the right he catches the circular blade from the inside with the last of the prongs. With a yank to the upper left he disarms Jaz and slams the bottom of his trident into the left ankle throwing the Shinigami off balance. As Marcus continues his attack he twist on the ball of his left foot and shoves his right foot into the center of Jaz’s body causing Jaz to stumble backwards and fall to the ground again.  

Falling back to his feet Marcus tosses Jaz’s weapon back to him.  “Come now, I know you can do better then that. All you have to do is find your opponent’s weakness.”[color]Marcus lectures. With a huff Jaz jumps back to his feet as he snatches his Zanpaktou from the air. “Don’t you be lecturing me you Shinigami dog!” Jaz roars, but before he can initaite another attack his head piece blares to life. _ Jaz, If you're still alive you are to return to base. a voice buzzes. “tch.” Jaz says as he looks up to Marcus. “Vortex Annihilation!” Jaz says as he slams his weapon into the roof of the building. A cloud of smoke dust and debris fires up around the man. ’Got to go!” he chimes as he turns to start and run.  But as he turns he is face to face with Marcus.  “Do you think I’m so dense that I didn’t know what you were trying?” He ask as she slashes out with his trident. “At this range your weapon is useless, that is your weakness Jaz shouts as he slams his weapon to the side blocking Macus’s attack.  “Is that a fact?” Marcus asks as Jaz steps in closer.

~ With Draconic ~ 

After finishing his meal Drafconis senses a familiar presence in the area. With a roar he realizes who it was, that damned cat Hollow, he thinks as his Massive wings lift him in the air. With a powerful flap of the wings he rockets off in the direction he feels the Reiatsu. Moments later his large shadow circles the three Gillian that had made him a fool, although technically he won. With a roar that shakes the very foundation of the heavens Draconis fires a Cero into their midst declaring round 2!_


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

> A blur of speed, purple and red with it, appeared, and a female figure appeared behind the man. The stump of her right arm was heavily bandaged, though the bandage had already turned red. She'd picked up her arm though, and had it bandaged to keep what blood was in it remaining. She had high hopes for reattaching it.
> 
> "There are powerful ones among them, my lord," she bent on one knee, grimacing at the pain in her cuts and burns. A sword which caused explosions when it cut flesh, what a brutal ability.



"Greetings Anica." The men turned to her. "We have two more to arrive i believe." He closed his eyes. "Dackster and Jazz are out of it and things do not bode well for Macro." He looked up to the sky and smirked. The storm had grown strong and it was perfect cover for him. "Alright, When Daisuke arives we will flee. The others will die before captured." Daisuke soon showed up behind them. "Oh, You've returned." Daisuke just tchshed and looked over at Anica. "You alright bitch tits?" He asked. "Shut up you vulgar man." She grumbled.

"Yeah whatever." He shook his head. "My, You came out of this rather unscathed Daisuke." The man smiled. "As expected from someone whose grown so strong.." Daisuke just ignored him. "I would say, if we had to rank you know... perhaps, 15th seat, maybe even tenth." Daisuke was pissed this time. "Shut up! It's not like i follow you cause i like it." He helped anica up. "Come on, We'll take you to see those guys and get you healed up. Anica nodded, though not happy about being helped by Daisuke. "Heh, The banished always seem to miss soul society more then those who left of their own free will."




> "Ugh," Tobias rubbed his head, sitting up. He actually felt a lot healthier than he expected to, having had the shit beaten out of him, getting knocked out twice in a row, and then dumped unceremoniously in the...well equipped gymnasium?
> 
> "What...the...hell?" Tobias looked around more, seeing the other guy who'd been fighting. He was still out cold. Actually, they were both wearing these weird metal wire suit things. Tobias felt Reishi in them, and figured that was why he felt better. Then a thought came to him. "Metal wire threaded into clothes...that's good, I could work with that. That's very good."
> 
> Happy, Tobias stood, and looked around. There was a lot of training equipment about, as well as a boxing ring type set up for fights. Tobias looked at a treadmill, and put a hand to it. Instantly he staggered, feeling half of his Reiatsu being sucked out. He wrenched his hand away, and stared at the equipment in shock. It was all designed to suck out Reiatsu. Who the hell could train with these?



"Urrrggggh...." Ichidan sat up and rubbed the back of his head. "I swear, if they keep hitting people over the back of the head, one day their gonna kill someone."he looked around the area, it was actually a very nice set up... "Wonder who made this." He didn't even bother to note the weird wired contraption on himself, or that Tobias was awake, he was more interested in the equipment. He didn't have stuff like this to train on. "Hey! check out the speed bag!" He laughed and gave it a puch, then quickly retracted his hand. "GUAH! IS THIS THING SOLID FREAKIN STEEL!?" He shouts. 

Then there was the punching bag, not learning his lesson he gave it a punch. But not only was it heavy, thick and hard, it sucked his energy right out... though, thanks to the contraption he was wearing it was replaced pretty quick. "Guhh... what is this place..." suddenly the lights go out, music begins to play, two spot lights form on a single door to the gym and a woman with tatoos, white pale skin and braided hair walks in. "The names Esdeen! I'm gonna whip you pussies into shape!"






> Darren lead Kioshi and Mathias in a three layer Hadou, which blasted one of the Hollows attacked Alex's group. "Vice-Captain Hokaze!" Darren announced, joining the fray, "We've encountered and fended off three attackers, before reporting here."
> 
> Mathias was tired, but still trying to integrate himself into the combat. It was almost seamless, the way the Shinigami stacked their skills together. He felt like a oversized gear in a machine, something that doesn't fit in, and holds up the rest. All he could do was try not to be an inconvenience.



Alex slashed through another hollow and turned to Darren. "Good work.... uhhh...." He put a finger to his chin. "That is 8th of the 13th division Darren Hazen." Issen comments. "OHHHH.." Alex rubbed the back of his head. "Well... No wonder i didn't know who ya were. We don't deal with the 13th enough... we deal with the 10th division a bit more." He laughed nervously. "Anyways! Thanks for the help, but you guys just rest. We got this taken care of." He smirks and raises both his hands. "Hado, 44 destiny cannon, DOUBLE!" He laughs as the two black orbs fire from his hands and twist around each other, meeting in the skull of a hollow and exploding with great force, removing the beasts head. "Like i said, Whose awesome!" Issen clapped his hands. "Truly remarkable, Hokaze Fukitaicho."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2009)

The surge of Reiatsu and noise of a Cero gave ample warning to Rán and co. She and Váli jumped back, and fired their own Ceros.

Gersemi bit deeply into one of the remaining Gillian corpses the three had just produced, and dived under the sand to finish it. She felt so close to popping, like she was a bubble at its limit. This would push her over, she was sure. Then what, she had no idea.

The draconic Hollow swooped past the Ceros, firing another of its own. Rán countered it with hers, fueled by her anger, at once again seeing a Gillian like her not restricted by its own movement. Váli fired a Cero through the smoke from the two impacting ones.

Gersemi began to feed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2009)

Draconis roared in defiance as he spots the Cero rip through the smoke that the earlier collision had caused. With a dive bomb fashion Draconis swoops down on his opponents avoiding the Cero as the largest of the three submerges between the sands. Draconis’ eyes lock onto the smaller hedgehog like Gillian. A sadistic grin seems to spread across his mask as he pulls his limbs in to make himself more aerodynamic. He plunges though a hail of quills as the Gillian realized he was being targeted. But the hardened blue scales that covered Draconis’ hide made the attack useless. As he closed in he blows past the fiery cat and snags up the hedgehog. With a thunderous beat of his giant wings the surface sand around the Hollow parted like a the red sea. With a thunderous sound Draconis ascends back into the heavens avoiding violent blast from the Cat Gillian. As Draconis reaches the apex of he climb he inverts so that he is facing the pissed  creature. With a grin he pulls back his right arm, since at this point Draconis is still as large as he was in the cave which is  big enough to swallow a Gillian whole, and readies an attack with the hedgehog.

Then like a pro quarterback Draconis lobs the Gillian toward the Cat with a powerful throw. As the hedgehog reaches terminal velocity Draconis breaths in heavily, then as a follow up attack he unleashes a large icy blast that rockets downward like a cruise missile.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Urrrggggh...." Ichidan sat up and rubbed the back of his head. "I swear, if they keep hitting people over the back of the head, one day their gonna kill someone."he looked around the area, it was actually a very nice set up... "Wonder who made this." He didn't even bother to note the weird wired contraption on himself, or that Tobias was awake, he was more interested in the equipment. He didn't have stuff like this to train on. "Hey! check out the speed bag!" He laughed and gave it a puch, then quickly retracted his hand. "GUAH! IS THIS THING SOLID FREAKIN STEEL!?" He shouts.
> 
> Then there was the punching bag, not learning his lesson he gave it a punch. But not only was it heavy, thick and hard, it sucked his energy right out... though, thanks to the contraption he was wearing it was replaced pretty quick. "Guhh... what is this place..." suddenly the lights go out, music begins to play, two spot lights form on a single door to the gym and a woman with tatoos, white pale skin and braided hair walks in. "The names Esdeen! I'm gonna whip you pussies into shape!"



"You know," Tobias rubbed his head, "At first I thought these guys were absolutely crazy and wondered why exactly I came here. Considering I'm not running for my life right now, I'm forced to think that perhaps I am also crazy, which is why I came here in the first place."

A wave of Reiatsu rushed out from the woman.

"Less talking more beating!" she yelled, striding forward towards them. Tobias fell into a fighting stance.

"Okay, yeah, I'm crazy then," he muttered under his breath.



InfIchi said:


> Alex slashed through another hollow and turned to Darren. "Good work.... uhhh...." He put a finger to his chin. "That is 8th of the 13th division Darren Hazen." Issen comments. "OHHHH.." Alex rubbed the back of his head. "Well... No wonder i didn't know who ya were. We don't deal with the 13th enough... we deal with the 10th division a bit more." He laughed nervously. "Anyways! Thanks for the help, but you guys just rest. We got this taken care of." He smirks and raises both his hands. "Hado, 44 destiny cannon, DOUBLE!" He laughs as the two black orbs fire from his hands and twist around each other, meeting in the skull of a hollow and exploding with great force, removing the beasts head. "Like i said, Whose awesome!" Issen clapped his hands. "Truly remarkable, Hokaze Fukitaicho."



One of the Hollows had stepped back, but before anyone turned to it, it fell to pieces. Ninth Division's Third Seat, Vera, appeared, followed behind by both the Hunter Squad of Ninth Division, and the Hollow Hunting Squad Isis had dispatched. Darren smiled, and brought Mathias and Kioshi over to them.

"Looks like everyone's regrouped," Vera looked about, "Lexis is with her Captain, she'll be fine."

"Does that mean we get to go home now?" Mathias asked in hope. He was tired as anything.



Chaos Theory said:


> Draconis roared in defiance as he spots the Cero rip through the smoke that the earlier collision had caused. With a dive bomb fashion Draconis swoops down on his opponents avoiding the Cero as the largest of the three submerges between the sands. Draconis? eyes lock onto the smaller hedgehog like Gillian.
> 
> A sadistic grin seems to spread across his mask as he pulls his limbs in to make himself more aerodynamic. He plunges though a hail of quills as the Gillian realized he was being targeted. But the hardened blue scales that covered Draconis? hide made the attack useless. As he closed in he blows past the fiery cat and snags up the hedgehog.
> 
> ...



R?n quickly ducked around to the side and launched another cero. It impacted with the side of the icy blast, and caused an explosion of steam.  V?li was still hurtling towards her, but he'd managed to turn around, and fire a series of ceros that changed his course. He landed heavily, but managed to right himself.

Draconis flew through the steam, and breathed a rain of fire upon the two. R?n yowled loudly, and spun in a circle, her tail lashing through the air and releasing an arc of concentrated flame which detonated with the dragon's attacked.

V?li, recovered somewhat, fired a Cero at Draconis while R?n herself recovered.

Deep beneath them, inside a nest of sand, Gersemi sucked the last drops of Reiatsu inside her body. She was curled tightly into a ball, her Reiatsu pulsing, causing the sand around her to glow. It was almost time. Her form began to turn to sand.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

> You know," Tobias rubbed his head, "At first I thought these guys were absolutely crazy and wondered why exactly I came here. Considering I'm not running for my life right now, I'm forced to think that perhaps I am also crazy, which is why I came here in the first place."
> 
> A wave of Reiatsu rushed out from the woman.
> 
> ...



"I think we're all pretty much insane." Ichidan added, "Hell, Anyone who'd come here willingly has to have a screw loose... not that i thought that at first... But after getting knocked out, beat up and knocked out again, i'm pretty sure it's the right conclusion." Esdeen bolted towards the two boys and in an instant slammed both of them onto a chair. "Alright kids! Time for Esdeens Joutei lesson number one!" 

She pointed to the boys suits. "They last for seventy two hours, that's it. By wearing them, you'll be able to train longer and harder then normal, this is required because we don't have a lot of time." She then raised two fingers. "Lesson Two, The equipment here is designed to suck your spirit right out! The longer you can use it, the more you will build up, the more you build up, the stronger you'll get. Pretty basic, Moving on." she held up another finger. "Lesson three, Failure means we feed you to our trashman." She grinned. "NOW START THE TRAINING!" 

The two boys sat silently. "I said, start the training." She turned to them with an evil grin. 




> One of the Hollows had stepped back, but before anyone turned to it, it fell to pieces. Ninth Division's Third Seat, Vera, appeared, followed behind by both the Hunter Squad of Ninth Division, and the Hollow Hunting Squad Isis had dispatched. Darren smiled, and brought Mathias and Kioshi over to them.
> 
> "Looks like everyone's regrouped," Vera looked about, "Lexis is with her Captain, she'll be fine."
> 
> "Does that mean we get to go home now?" Mathias asked in hope. He was tired as anything.



Alex nodded. "Yup! Just gotta make sure we get all the shinigami who came here together and we can move on." Alex looked down at the ground, he's lucky, there were alot of those purple jewels left... kinda odd though... there was only one before, so why is there more now... something to pass onto the ninth division's captain he supposed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "I think we're all pretty much insane." Ichidan added, "Hell, Anyone who'd come here willingly has to have a screw loose... not that i thought that at first... But after getting knocked out, beat up and knocked out again, i'm pretty sure it's the right conclusion." Esdeen bolted towards the two boys and in an instant slammed both of them onto a chair. "Alright kids! Time for Esdeens Joutei lesson number one!"
> 
> She pointed to the boys suits. "They last for seventy two hours, that's it. By wearing them, you'll be able to train longer and harder then normal, this is required because we don't have a lot of time." She then raised two fingers. "Lesson Two, The equipment here is designed to suck your spirit right out! The longer you can use it, the more you will build up, the more you build up, the stronger you'll get. Pretty basic, Moving on." she held up another finger. "Lesson three, Failure means we feed you to our trashman." She grinned. "NOW START THE TRAINING!"
> 
> The two boys sat silently. "I said, start the training." She turned to them with an evil grin.



Tobias sat for a few moments longer. "Sorry," he said eventually, "Did you say feed to your trashman?"

"TRAINING!" Esdeen grabbed Tobias by the collar and threw him into one of the equipment pieces. The treadmill started on its own, and Tobias began to run to keep on it. His reiatsu was already being burned through, but when Esdeen began setting up spears behind the treadmill, which, if Tobias slipped, he would impale himself on, he started sprinting.

"WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?" he cried, running at full speed to keep ahead of the spears.



InfIchi said:


> Alex nodded. "Yup! Just gotta make sure we get all the shinigami who came here together and we can move on." Alex looked down at the ground, he's lucky, there were alot of those purple jewels left... kinda odd though... there was only one before, so why is there more now... something to pass onto the ninth division's captain he supposed.



Vera strode forward to Alex, bending down to look at the jewels. "What've we got here, ViceCaptain Hokaze?" she asked, examining them.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~ Thirteenth Division Training Ground ~
> 
> ?that wasnt so bad was it? Tatsuya Fukutaicho?" Fox asked as she fell to one knee breathing heavily. A silly grin crosses Tatsyua?s lips as he stretches back.  ?Not bad at all Fox, not bad at all.? the vice captain replies as he looks up to the sky.  ?Tell ya what, lets take a little breather.? Tatsuya adds as he falls in place to his butt.  As he crossed his legs he brings his left hand up to the sky and balling his hand into a fist he snaps his fingers. On cue several members of the thirteenth division walk onto the training field carrying hot tea and rice cakes.  ?It?d be a crime to continue with out recharging the old batteries.? Tatsuya says as he takes a cup of tea and a rice cake. With a smile he bites into the cake as officers walk over to Fox and offer her some of the snacks and drink.



"thank you" Fox said as she graciously accepted the snacks and drink, she wondered idly that Tatsuya Fukutaicho wasnt as punk-ish as she first thought he was... but still kind of a punk. The sparring went well but she still haven't hit him even once, sure she was able to disarm him, but that was different from hitting him, he could still use his hand to hand combat to parry her. She wondered idly if maybe Tatsuya fukutaicho wasnt good at hand to hand then laughed at herself, he's a punk, im sure he's good at that. "i wonder when my captain and vice captain arrives" Fox said absentmindedly


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2009)

~ With Draconis ~ 

The angered winged lizard growls as he evades the Cero the small one launched. With a deadly hiss he curls his tail in a way that it pointed toward the hedgehog. The Cero slightly sears Draconis’ scales but it follows the arc of his back like a tube. The Cero is thrown into a spin as it exits off the dragon’s tail and hurtles back down toward it’s user.  “Return to sender!” Draconis sneers as the small Gillian is forced to evade his own Cero. With a growl Dracnis throws himself into a spin as a he unleashes an barrage of Cero that rains down on the area. But as he stops he feels a strange fluctuation in Reiatsu under the sands. With a roar Draconis’ body contorts and shifts shape. Becoming a large Brachiosaur he drops like a rock to the ground below. 

Roaring he fires off several spears of ice as he got closer to the ground. Moment’s later he hits the ground with a magnitude six shockwave tossing sand to the side like tidal waves.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> One of the Hollows had stepped back, but before anyone turned to it, it fell to pieces. Ninth Division's Third Seat, Vera, appeared, followed behind by both the Hunter Squad of Ninth Division, and the Hollow Hunting Squad Isis had dispatched. Darren smiled, and brought Mathias and Kioshi over to them.
> 
> "Looks like everyone's regrouped," Vera looked about, "Lexis is with her Captain, she'll be fine."
> 
> "Does that mean we get to go home now?" Mathias asked in hope. He was tired as anything.



Kioshi walked up to Mathias patting him on the back. He could tell the battle with the hollows and the skirmish they got into eariler must have taken quite a toll on him. Kioshi was also pretty spent from what they just went through in such a short amount of time. Gaining shikai, little his temper flare, and pushing himself to gain such a power was taxing not to mention he was still quite distrubed about what happened to Dackster.

"I was going to ask the same question, about going home that is...." He was anxious and he felt he had a right to be. Kioshi would never admit it openly, but a ting of fear had been in his heart ever since he left Soul Society to fight. Battle was something Kioshi felt he was to kind for, but knew it was always inevitable if he wanted to pleas his father. No matter how long Kioshi would be an officer of the Gotei 13 the battle field would forever be a place he would like to avoid.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 8, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> ~ With Draconis ~
> 
> The angered winged lizard growls as he evades the Cero the small one launched. With a deadly hiss he curls his tail in a way that it pointed toward the hedgehog. The Cero slightly sears Draconis? scales but it follows the arc of his back like a tube. The Cero is thrown into a spin as it exits off the dragon?s tail and hurtles back down toward it?s user.  ?Return to sender!? Draconis sneers as the small Gillian is forced to evade his own Cero. With a growl Dracnis throws himself into a spin as a he unleashes an barrage of Cero that rains down on the area. But as he stops he feels a strange fluctuation in Reiatsu under the sands. With a roar Draconis? body contorts and shifts shape. Becoming a large Brachiosaur he drops like a rock to the ground below.
> 
> Roaring he fires off several spears of ice as he got closer to the ground. Moment?s later he hits the ground with a magnitude six shockwave tossing sand to the side like tidal waves.



R?n and V?li scurried back from the waves of sand. More accurately, V?li scurried and R?n tried to charge the giant shapeshifter only to be caught by one of the waves and carried into the distance.

Gersemi, in the sand below, began to swim through the particulate, lazily turning in circles. She sensed the presences above, and targeted the shapeshifter. He, she remembered.

Her reiatsu shifted, and suddenly a giant snake head, made of sand, reared up, crashing down into the Gillian. It thrashed its head about and contended with it, eventually breaking it down. While this had occurred, currents of sand had carried V?li and R?n far from the battle.

Gersemi, yawned, focused, and began to raise another of the sand formed snake heads to attack the shapeshifter.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 9, 2009)

*~Third Division Barracks~*
Taizen Makiba, newly joined member of Squad 3, circled the Third Division's headquarters for the 5th time.
"Where the hell is the Captain!?"
Taizen grabbed a random squad member passing by.
"You! Where the hell is the Captain?"
"Who are you?"
"Taizen Makiba. I'm the new guy. And if you don't tell me where the Captain is, I'll-"
The man knocked off Taizen's hand.
"You won't do shit, you lowly_ unseated_ Soul Reaper."
"Unseated? What the hell?"
The man pointed, and Taizen saw a sign with the Squad's members and ranks. He found his name at the bottom.
"Taizen Makiba. Age:23. Seat: NOT SEATED!?!"
Taizen grabbed the man and threw him through a wall. Concentrating hard, he sensed his Captain's spiritual pressure faintly coming from the First Division, along with what he assumed was the Vice-Captain. He ran off, ranting about the indignity of being an unseated member.

*~First Division Barracks~*
Taizen knocked down the door to the First Division, ready to kick some ass and take some promotions. Suddenly there was a katana at his throat.
"Who the hell are you?"
Taizen flash-stepped across the room. He looked back to see a rather attractive woman charging him. He reacted without thinking.
"Hado 33: Sokatsui!"
And the barracks exploded. Taizen flew through the air, burnt and bloodied. He landed hard against a tree.
"I never was...good at...kido..." He mumbled as he passed out.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

With Ssob-

"Urrrggghh...." He slowly sat up and rubbed his head, He was still in the middle of the street. "Great... he escaped..." Blood rain down Ssob's forehead. "SSOB!" Two voices shout. "Oh, there he is." Kuzusu waved to Ssob. "IYASU!!! WE FOUND HIM!" Kuzusu shouts. A brown haired shinigami rubs the back of his head as he walks towards Ssob. "Great, more work." He grumbled. "Oh come on! you're 14th seat of the 4th division and you got to be in a battle! that's pretty good right!" Kuzusu laughed.

"Ssob~~" Kou jumps onto the injured Shinigami. "Are you ok? Are you hurt? Do you need me to kiss it and make it better?" Kou's eyes were watery. "Y...yes..." Ssob blinked. "To which one!" Ereki began to give Ssob a double noogie. "OW!!!" He shouts in pain. "OI! stop that! it's hard enough healing his wounds without adding more!" Iyasu sighs. "Just hurry up." Ereki grumbles. "Hey, You're ten seats below me, have some respect alright!" 

Ereki gives him a stare that seems to emit lighting. "R...right, getting to work." Iyasu held his hands to Ssob's stomach and began to emit a green light. "So, How was it?" Kuzusu asked Ssob. "Uhh... what?" Ssob blinked. "I think you know." Kuzusu smiled. "O...oh!" Ssob laughed. "It was, fun." He looked up at the sky. "Hahaha, You had fun huh?" Kuzusu smiled. "Maybe there's use for this guy yet." He smirked at Ssob. "Did i miss the crazy train or something?" Ereki asked. "No, no, Boy stuff you know?" Kuzusu laughed. 

"right..." Ereki shook her head. "You did a number on the town though Ssob, your lucky we had enacted a dimensional barrier, The town will be fine by morning." Ssob let out a sigh of relief. "That's good, i was worried i'd have to pay for it." He smiled. "Oh, you still do. It's not cheap to rebuild a town you know." Ssob looked worried but Kuzusu was just laughing, "I'm kidding!"


Meanwhile-

"It seems your arm was reattached Anica." The leader looks over at the purple haired shinigami. "Yeah, the other guys were kind enough to help out." Daisuke grumbled. "Oh? Daisuke, You used to be so full of life, so happy to be fighting for our goal. why do you act so angry all of a sudden?" Daisuke just walked past him. "Did you have that much fun? Fighting with a former comrade? Someone who belonged with you once?" Daisuke didn't answer.

"Could it be, You've gotten over your hate for those who banished you?" Daisuke kept walking. "You're far to easy to read Daisuke." Four men grab Daisuke's arms. "OI! LET ME GO!" He shouts. "Sorry, We can not have wild cards in this game." The leader turned to Daisuke. "You see, we've contacted the second group. It's too late for the plan to be ruined. It will go on and the shinigami will fall." He grinned. "The chance we'd been waiting for, has arrived."


With Alex's group-

Vera strode forward to Alex, bending down to look at the jewels. "What've we got here, ViceCaptain Hokaze?" she asked, examining them. "It's hollow bait, someone from the first division found it here before, but..." Alex looked around, The place was now covered in purple jewels. "Where, the hell do they keep coming from!?" Alex's eyes widened. "Sir, Now may be a good time to leave." Issen commented.

"Yeah... i'm feelin that's a good..." the bait began to crack. "Perhaps, now is a better time then before." Issen took a step backward, soon followed by the rest of the shinigami. "Yup.... very good time." The bait in his hands soon shattered, the groups all drew their blades for combat. Though, after a few minutes of standing around looking like idiots, there was no movement. "Uhhh... is it slow acting?" Alex leaned towards Issen. "I would not believe so, hollow bait is meant to summon them right away." 

Alex nodded. "Ok, false alarm folks!" He noted a few unscathed orbs and picked them up. "Was it a trick or something?" He sighed. "It's possible the enemy was trying to scare us away." Issen answers. "Yeah, probably." He handed the remaining purple orbs to Vera. "Take those to Desh and Nagi and hell serp too! Just get them examined by anyone who can!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 9, 2009)

Kyle looked towards Marco and gave a breif sigh. Notmaking much of a comment any more he looked at Dech, thinking. ~Captains can get very annoying, maybe it's just their job to be a pain when people make plans.~ He shrugged before waiting ready to follow Dech.


----------



## Serp (Dec 10, 2009)

Nagi turned to Dechs.
"Sir I must suggest I quickly make haste and recall some things from my lab, healing Kido can only do so much, where as Science is limitless."

---
With Arlen

"FFFFFFFF!" Arlen shouted.
As Maro was quickly charging up what looked like a high level Kido beam, one that would kill him if it hit.
_
"You are imprisoned, you are locked away."

_Arlen looked down at his sword and then at the figure behind him.

"Help me then?!"

_"I am helping, is it not I you wield in your hands, is it not I, who is the key to freedom."
_
"The key to freedom."

Then Maro stopped chanted and his hands began to glow.
"Ready to die punk." 

He shot the beam of energy directly towards Arlen in the forcefield, but before the beam struck there was the sound of broken glass and a swoosh sound. Soon Arlen was beside Maro.

"Surprise!" 

Maro's eyes went wide and Arlen smiled. He swung his key around as Maro made haste to grab his sword but it was too late, the key made a deep slash through Maro's body and he fell.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 10, 2009)

~ With Draconis ~ 

He was far too busy avoiding the attacks coming from the sand to realize that the sand directly below him was opening up. The attack was so sudden that he couldn?t react as Gersemi attacked. The Gillian roars in pain as he feels the sharp bite of the shark dig deep into his skin. _ Shit, can?t let this monster take a chunk of me!_ is all that draconis can think as he feels a flow of sand wash around him coming from the shark?s mouth. His poisonous counter for being bit wouldn?t even help if is was being washed away. With a pained roar Draconis shifts his body to the consistency of  diamond as the Shark reached the apex of her jump. With a growl Draconis body contorts and reduces in size significantly as the Adjuchas turned in midair. As she plummeted back toward the waste Draconis reaches the size of a gnat and the shark looses her grip on him and he is able to buzz away as the shark slams into the sand causing her own echo of waves. Buzzing around for just a moment Draconis is able to recount what he felt when he was in the beast?s jaws. _ Adjuchas?_ he thinks. Though he isn?t quite sure how he knows this is fact he just feels that it is the truth. 

Cussing he spins in midair shifting to a much quicker winged creature he darts off before the shark had a second chance to attack. Glancing back he sees the Cat Gillian he so wanted to gut was standing there in a stupor. _ Next time._ he grunts in his head as he flies off. His wounds were deep and his body ached and after flying for what seemed like an eternity, which is more like twenty minutes, his body finally gives out. As his eyes rolls into the back of his head his body returns to it?s natural Gillian look and he falls like a stone slamming full force though a sandstone cave that rested just above the surface of the wastes. In the distance a intelligent Gillian sees the whole scene and a wide smile spread just below the surface of his mask. Several minutes pass but soon Draconis is shaken awake as a Cero rips though the cave. ?I can sense great power! And it?s ripe for the taking!? a crackling voice booms as a another Gillian enters the cave.  ?Ah, there you are. You?ll be the ticket to my ascending to a higher level of power.? the Gillian chuckles in that raspy voice as his eyes fell on the inured form of Draconis.

 ?Fuck off.? Draconis growls as he pulls his battered body form the sandstone floor. ?I?m afraid I can?t do that now.? The Gillian replies as it starts to waddle toward it?s intended prey. Draconis just growls. He feels his own Reiatsu start to bottom out, that damned Adjuchas had taken too much out of him, if he didn?t eat and ?lick? his wounds it would be over. Draconis flinches as his body stresses, he didn?t even know if he could fight this one off. This is when Draconis saw that he was bleeding from his left arm, the ground sizzled below his fingers, that gave the Gillian an idea. Lunging forward Draconis strikes with such little warning that the other Gillian is unable to respond. A sharp sizzling sound followed by a bellow of pain is heard as the opposing Gillian stumbles back trying to free it?s face from Draconis? acidic grip. But it is to no avail as Draconis lunges in keeping his grip firm. His jagged cartoony teeth cut into the Gillian?s neck as second later he rips a chunk of the flesh free and swallows it greedily. As he dose his whole body pulsates as what felt to be an inner barrier shatters. Draconis? eyes dilate.  A stiff pain courses though his body as he doubles over onto the Gillian?s body. His and the other Gillian?s body glow white and disperse into spiritual particles before the condense into one spot with such force that the sandstone floor craters. 

In the next instant a reiatsu explosion rocks the cave casing it to cave in. As the commotion came to an end a strong spiritual presence is felt as the debris starts to move, a moment later a Cero turns the large stones to rubble and left standing in the mist of the dust is a shadowed form. With a step it walks out into the moonlight. The creature?s form is much smaller then a Gillian being about  12?6? and stretches out to an astounding 18 feet from the tip of his snout to the end of his tail. The back of the Creature?s head and neck as well as it?s arms, legs, back and tail are covered in hard scales. The scales themselves are a dark navy blue on it?s head, arms, legs and tail; while the scales on his neck and back gradually fade as they get closer to the center of his body.  The skin on his neck, chest and abdomen is a light navy.  Dark black spikes line it?s jaw line. They range from thick spikes that start under the ear holes to thin spikes that come off the point of his chin and some what resemble a Chinese beard.  A large two inch spike is positioned in the center of it?s snout between it?s nostrils while smaller spines run down the length of it?s skull, they protrude though the mask.      

The Creature?s  head is proportional to it?s body. It is roughly shaped like the head of a T-Rex. It?s eyes are a deep yellow and have the typical reptilian look. It?s teeth are large and serrated meant for crushing and pulverizing much like the T-Rex. The spines that run the length of it?s skull also run down the back of it?s head and spine.  The creature?s arms and legs are thick and heavily muscled in proportion to it?s body size they also end in razor sharp claws and talons respectively that are black in color, it has three fingers and a thumb and three toes. It?s tail is thick and powerful at the base and tapers down to a  whip like diameter and is tipped with a hard bone like spine. In stark contrast to it?s body it?s mask is bone white and takes on the characteristics of a lizard. It also has Crocodilian characteristics which gives it that distinctive smile. Giving away who this Hollow is, is the Roman numeral 13 in the middle of it?s forehead and many cracks that are present in the mask. Retaining a characteristic from it?s Gillian form two hose like structures jut from the back of his jaw, right behind the teeth, and connect to the back of his neck near the shoulders.  Unlike in his Gillian form Scars also run along the soft parts of his skin giving a rather patch worked look. 

Draconis gives a mighty roar announcing his ascension to Adjuchas. That is when the  monster catches a familiar energy though, shifting to a human with a long trench coat he looks back to the caved in cave. What was in there?                   

~ With Marcus ~ 

Reaching the end of the building Marcus sees that Ssob is being attended too. That was good, although he was honest about not caring to Jaz, it is always good to see a comrade survive a battle. With a leap Marcus jumps to the street below. Moments later he lands with a soft thud  beside the small group.  ?Good to see you survived.? Marcus says as he steps from the shadows sheathing his sword. 

~ With Kenneth ~ 

 Kenneth nodded that he understood the situation as his gaze turned to Lexis.  ?Awright wee lass, let get ya t? yer division.? Kenneth says as he walks up behind the girl.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Back in Soul Society, Dechs noted they were closer to Fourth Division than Twelfth. "Captain Amen'hoko," he looked at Nagi, "We'll head to Fourth Division, get Captain Kura up and about, and then discover what exactly has occurred. Captain Mckibben," Dechs looked over to Kenneth, "Please escort Lexis back to my Division, then feel free to join us at Fourth."
> 
> With that, Dechs turned towards Fourth Division, steering Kyle in that direction.



Lexis watched and looked at Marco breifly thinking. Not having said much since she was partially revived by the Scottish Captain who she had yet to learn the name of. - (Sry not refering to his name but she dont know it so it's in character). - She woundered how events would unfold now, hopefully Captain Kura would be revived soon, at least then Kyle had less time to achieve whatever he was trying to achieve.

She looked at Captain Nagi thinking on his comment before adding, "But it's not limitless... As you still have to work within the laws of science. Only if you could ignore those laws could you have limitless possabilitys. Then again... Science said their wouldn't be an afterlife and this is sort of like one so I surpose some of the laws are flawed or wrong."

____________________

Kyle smiled and asked after removing it from his expression, "So captain, how you been feeling, no doubt this hole barrier stuff has been an hinderance on yourself. I mean it's not like anyone in Soul Society knows excatly what it was or how it operated. Just a bunch of theorys and notes."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nagi turned to Dechs.
> "Sir I must suggest I quickly make haste and recall some things from my lab, healing Kido can only do so much, where as Science is limitless."



Dechs sighed, feeling the situation already beginning to wear. Nagi was quickly switching into science mode, and denying him that was a surefire way to lose any assistance he might offer.

Dechs pushed Kyle forward and reached over to relieve the Twelfth Division Captain of Marco, burdening himself with the still chilled man.

"Come to Fourth as soon as possible," Dechs nodded to Nagi. Then with a "move," to Kyle, headed in that direction.



LunarCoast said:


> Kyle smiled and asked after removing it from his expression, "So captain, how you been feeling, no doubt this hole barrier stuff has been an hinderance on yourself. I mean it's not like anyone in Soul Society knows excatly what it was or how it operated. Just a bunch of theorys and notes."



Kyle's question after this continued to rub Dechs the wrong way. He was getting tired of this entire situation, and felt it had gotten way out of hand. Considering he had earlier gathered three Captains with the intent of restraining a Fourth, this was saying something.

"Kyle, whether or not you're doing it on purpose, I'd like you to realise that *you*, yes you, are under suspicion for the attack on Captain Kura. Your presence, unwarranted in the real world, I should mention, as well as the fact that Captain Kura was frozen, you yourself having an ice type Zanpaktou, is incriminating enough. 

"To suggest a Hollow strong enough to free Captain Kura was present, yet no traces left behind, and no injuries on you or Lexis, is another oddity. Until we have solid proof otherwise, you're the prime suspect for this incident. So please, for once, *drop* the casual attitude. Expect an apology if you're innocent. Expect serious recrimination if you're not. Until then, wait quietly. Understand?"

~~~

Gersemi languidly swam circles around R?n and V?li, her Reiatsu lowered so as not to give away her position to everything capable of attacking her in the nearest few kilometres.

R?n, for her part, was covering this up with an epic fit of flames, well and truly furious that Gersemi, that stupid sand manipulating coward of a fighter, had evolved into a new and stronger body and *she* hadn't. It was just injustice after injustice this world was piling on her.

V?li, for his part, didn't seem to mind. It was amusing that he was being more mature than R?n, considering she was significantly older than him.

Gersemi was just pleased as punch. She was beautiful, queen of the desert. Even the shapeshifting Gillian wasn't able to compete with her. She smiled, a large row of razorsharp teeth showing.

R?n snapped at the smile. That was enough, she was *NOT* putting up with this for a moment longer. She was going to go out, and she was going to kill something, and she was going to evolve to the next level and get out of this godsforsaken body. That was all there was to it.

R?n raced off.

V?li sighed and followed after her, Gersemi happily swimming behind them.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 12, 2009)

The gift of life. In these last few days, Cavusa had been giving it much more attention than he ever had. The significance that it held; the purpose. He had learned to appreciate it more over these passed few years, considering what he had to do to the souls of the unfortunate. He wasn't sure how thankful he'd been for the life that was blessed with in his moments before becoming this... this 'thing'. 

Then again, he couldn't recall a single moment, not one memory from his previous time as a 'whole' being. Perhaps this monstrous form was a gift in disguise. Perhaps he used lived in poverty. Perhaps he used lived as a king. Whatever the case, he no longer had to endure the pain and suffering of the world. While being this 'thing', a Hollow, he'd witnessed great injustice on the Earth. All of the lies, the lust, the greed, wrath...

And he was disgusted by it.

"Why... why did God create creatures such as us? Beasts that steal the lives and futures of others?" Cavusa was traversing the white sands of Hueco Mundo, treading his way through the luminescent darkness. His thoughts were often spoken aloud, as there was usually no one else to speak to. A majority of the Adjuchas would not have him, and any Gillian that was on the same level of intellect was either dead or... no, just dead. The others were smart, however they did not have the strength or skill to back it up. Luckily, Cavusa managed to be blessed with both, which was pointed out by a number of Hollow that he'd been acquainted with. 

It was tough surviving on his own. Most Gillian were mindless monsters, attacking and devouring anything with a strong spirit. That was why they always managed to get struck down--they continued to wreak havoc until they brought themselves too much attention. Cavusa made sure to never stay in one place for extended periods of time, and that was one of the main reasons he'd survived to this point. Many Shinigami had fallen to his blade, though all of them were either inexperienced or just not strong enough to survive his onslaught. After all, for some unexplained reason, he had been blessed in terms of combat, even from his 'birth'.

Concentrated on his own thoughts, Cavusa hadn't noticed the giant Hollow standing a fair distance away from him. It finally caught his attention. "Hello, brother." Cavusa was waiting for a reply, though all he'd received from it was a hungry stare. Saliva dripped from its lips. Its mouth, which was filled with a row of misplaced, jagged teeth, added to its barbaric craving. Cavusa feared only the worse. "I do not wish to fight you, brother. I wish to help."

It roared violently, charging in his direction.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 12, 2009)

"Oh come one! You gotta be kidding me I just fixed this place up (not to mention went looking for some of the capt.commanders personally things) and he goes in blows it up like nothing!" Fumiko raged as she resheated her sword and went back, once again, to clean up first divisions office. It was a rather strange occurance with what just happened. Truth be told Fumiko was startled just a little not expecting anyone to just come in like that.

*Flashback*...
_"All I have to do is put this here, put that there, and twist this a little-NOT TO TIGHT! Phew...okay almost got in trouble there." As she worked footsteps echoed coming towards her. She just assumed everyone must be coming back or that first division were during their rounds and maybe some training. "I hope those footsteps don't belong to a captain. It's not like I can really order them around or anything. I tend to get a little tense around other captains." Fumiko thought to herself as she took a seat at the desk.

*Boom!*

The door flew off the hinges and instinctivly Fumiko had drew her sword and put it up to the intruder's throat. 

"Who the hell are you?" Fumiko questioned as he looked into his face. Surprisngly he didn't answer and instead decided to fire off a Hado: 33 spell which just blew up in his face. Not like Fumiko was scared she could have easily tanked it.
End..._

"Now I have to clean all this shit up again. If I ever see that dude again I'll make sure to give him hell!"


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 12, 2009)

~Just outside the now destroyed CC office~
Taizen woke up with a pounding headache. He rubbed his forehead and found it covered in blood. He stood up quickly, then almost fell over again. He had lost alot of blood, but Taizen was a tough cookie. He wouldn't die. He ripped part of his robe and tied it around his forehead.

He looked over towards the office he had just recently vacated by way of exploding hado. He could hear the woman inside raging and screaming about how if she met him again, she would...well, it sounded bad. Taizen chose(stupidly) to apologize to her, and made his way through the wreakage of a wall, back into the office. The woman had her back to him, so he spoke first so she wouldn't kill him in suprise.

"Hey, listen lady. I'm real sorry about the office. I didn't mean to-"

Whatever else Taizen planned on saying died in his throat as she turned to him, murder clear in her eyes. She pulled out her sword and before he could blink, Taizen was staring cross-eyed at the point of a sword, wielded by a very angry woman. Taizen raised his hand for another hado, but before he could, she smacked him upside the head with her hilt. Taizen was out before he hit the ground.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2009)

~ Hueco Mundo ~ 

 ?What is that?? Draconis rhetorically asks himself as he turns back to the collapsed entrance of the sandstone cave.  Closing his eyes he feels for the energy that caught his attention, there was something there, he couldn?t tell what though.  ?Well, I guess I?m just gong to have to go down there and find out what this is all about then.? he says with a chuckle as he brings his left hand to his chin.  This?ll never do.?  he grumbles momentarily forgetting about the familiar energy. A moment later he grows a beard.  ?Ah, much better pondering can be done now.? he says as he pulls down on the beard.  ?Now, where was I??..Oh yes, that.? Draconis muses as he walks back toward the collapsed cave. 

Pulling his left hand from  his face he levels it on the sunken ground. Dark red energy surrounds his hand as he pulls in a vast amount of  energy.   ?Now. Let?s see what lies beneath.? Draconis says as the Cero reaches full power. With a thunderous crash the Cero slams into the sandstone and explodes, tunneling deep into the sands of the desert wastes. The Cloths that Daconis had fashioned in his transformation flutters about wildly as the winds off his attack stream around him blowing the white sands into a storm. A wide devious grin crosses his face as he stares into the darkness. With the ground open the energies he felt earlier came to him all the clearer. What ever was down there he felt very familiar. Shoving both hands into his coat?s pockets he walks forward into the lower part of the cave. 

As Draconis descended into the dark depths the familiar power that he felt kept on getting stronger and stronger as the surroundings got dimmer and dimmer. Lucky for him he could see very well in the dark. While he walked along he contemplated on what he was doing and the energy he felt. It seemed so familiar to him while at the same time he couldn?t quite place where he had felt this energy or who it might belong to. Suddenly a dim light catches Draconis? attention, his focus shifts from his thoughts to the bottom of the shaft he was walking down.  ?Well now what have we here?? he asks himself as he got closer to the source of the light.  Coming to an archway Draconis steps though. The room is so bright at first that the Hollow must cover his eyes, but as his vision adjust to the light he begins to make out a crystalline room. As he moved his hands from his face he is greeted by an astonishing site, the room was large and the structures were beautifully colored in all hues and colors from the deepest emerald to the most vibrant blues and red. Draconis was at awe as he walked around the spacious cavern.  

As Draconis admired the surroundings he pulls his hands from his pockets and he rubs them along the wall, from just the touch he could tell that the stone was quartz.  As he walked along he finally comes to an area that is emitting the energy he felt from before. Draconis? eyes narrow as he peers into the deep blue wall, he faintly makes out two shadows in the crystal, as he rubbed his hand over the area something in the deep recesses of his mind crumbles. Draconis? eyes dilate as he crumbles to his knees. As he grabs his head he rocks back and forth as strange memories flood back into the forefront of his consciousness.  Forcing his right eye open Draconis pulls his head up so he can look back into the area the shadows were.  ?Ca?.Canina?? R?Ratbat???? Draconis mumbles as he pulls a hand free from his head and rubs it against the wall. How he knew these names if they were even names was beyond him. In the state Draconis was in he didn?t even notice that a form had made it?s way into the cavern with him.

?Ssssssssssssshinigami?ssssssss are not allowed in thissssss hallowed placccccccee!?  a raspy voice rattles out. Draconis? eyes narrow as he snaps out of his daze. Shaking the cobwebs from his head he stands and turns to the voice. What he sees before him is a reptilian like Hollow. It?s mask was tight and form fighting. With had a slight green hue and looked to have scale like patterns across it. It?s pale yellow eyes glared at Draconis with murderous intent as a forked tongue flicked in and out of it?s mouth . It?s upper body was large and human like with fit muscular arms. The rest of it?s body tappers to a tail, no legs,  and it?s whole body was covered in green scales that glistened in the light. The creature had a light yellow chest and underbelly. Draconis sneered as he walked forward.  ?Who you calling a Shinigami?? he asked in reply. 

?You are tressssssssspasssssssing here, leave now or forfeit your life Ssssssssshinigami.? it repeats as it pulls it?s claws up in a threatening position.   ?I have every right to be here as you do.? Draconis barks. ?Fine, you were warned!? the snake like Hollow warns before it vanishes. _ Fast_ Draconis thinks as he steps to the side. Reaching out  he grabs the punch that was aimed for his sternum, and with a heaving toss Draconis spins on the ball of his foot and brings the Hollow over his shoulder. The creature spiral ends over end and slams into a quartz wall a few meters away. Draconis thumbs his nose as the creature slides down the wall.  ?Just as I thought, another Adjuchas,? Draconis says under his breath as the snake pulls his body from the ground,


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

With Ssob-

  A gate to the Soul Society appears in front of his group. ?I guess it?s time to go home.? Kuzusu comments. ?Is he all healed?? He turns to Iyasu. ?He?s healed enough to get him through the gate.? The 14th seat answers back. ?That?s good enough.? Kuzusu steps towards the gate. ?I?ll see you all back at the first division!? He smiled and jumped through, Iyasu soon following him. ?Are you ready to get up Ssob?? Ko asked. ?Yeah, I?ll be fine.? The two girls helped him up and walked him through the gate.

  Ssob took one final look at the street, It was totaled, fires were still burning in the buildings. ?Just.. what are they after.? Ssob thought to himself, he knew they had fought hard, everyone did, but what was it that the rogues were after? what..

  With the Rogue shinigami-

  The remaining members met up with a secondary group, consisting of 10 members. ?It?s time for the plan.? The leader of the first said. ?Indeed.? The leader of the second calls out. ?It?s time to end this game of cat and mouse.? The first one turned, a bolt of lightning struck down from the sky and lit up his face. He wore a rather nice black suit, his hair was long and pure white, his eyes a shimmering blue. On his face was a long scar. 

  Invato Eseno, Former Vice Captain of the 7th division. 

  The second leaders face was light up as well, He had short spiked red hair and wore a pin stripe grey and black suit, His eyes a burning orange.  Former Vice Captain of the fourth division and once the third seat of the first division, Jack Nemble."It's time to move." Jack smirked.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 17, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Kyle's question after this continued to rub Dechs the wrong way. He was getting tired of this entire situation, and felt it had gotten way out of hand. Considering he had earlier gathered three Captains with the intent of restraining a Fourth, this was saying something.
> 
> "Kyle, whether or not you're doing it on purpose, I'd like you to realise that *you*, yes you, are under suspicion for the attack on Captain Kura. Your presence, unwarranted in the real world, I should mention, as well as the fact that Captain Kura was frozen, you yourself having an ice type Zanpaktou, is incriminating enough.
> 
> "To suggest a Hollow strong enough to free Captain Kura was present, yet no traces left behind, and no injuries on you or Lexis, is another oddity. Until we have solid proof otherwise, you're the prime suspect for this incident. So please, for once, *drop* the casual attitude. Expect an apology if you're innocent. Expect serious recrimination if you're not. Until then, wait quietly. Understand?"



"As you wish."He replied and looked forward again keeping silent as Dech commanded. Woundering how things would play out weather they'd play out to benefit his own objective or the Captains in finding out what the barrier was made by. However, he had no idea himself who or why someone would want to keep hollow protected from the captains or maybe protect the captains from something?

Lexis streched not sure how things would unfold from here on out but some how knew that it would only get much worse. Should that happen hopefully the Captains could deal with it again. Next time, if Kyle was set free, hopefully she'll have a shikai in order to fight back aginste him without her father showing up to protect her it seemed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 17, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gersemi languidly swam circles around R?n and V?li, her Reiatsu lowered so as not to give away her position to everything capable of attacking her in the nearest few kilometres.
> 
> R?n, for her part, was covering this up with an epic fit of flames, well and truly furious that Gersemi, that stupid sand manipulating coward of a fighter, had evolved into a new and stronger body and *she* hadn't. It was just injustice after injustice this world was piling on her.
> 
> ...



The very first Gillian, a nameless faceless goon, didn't get a chance to say a word. It was literally torn in half by the arc of fire, as R?n plunged in amongst the swarm. Waves of fire began to cut them down, emanating from her body as she drove her powers to their very limits. This was it. This was her moment. She was going to go all the way here and now. She would leave this body behind.

She hardly spared the time to eat them, the act of killing seemed to give her their power. As it continued, Gersemi, watching from a way back, used her own Reiatsu to begin luring others. Faceless Gillian and those aware came to this call, and were devoured inside the raging inferno before the new Adjuchas. Even weak level Adjuchas, who caught a whiff of the Reiatsu and approached, were sucked inside the flames. R?n's power was going into overdrive, and while she herself was only of moderate strength, her fire had immense power.

V?li was watching quietly, standing behind Gersemi. He could see her using the sand, manipulating it to keep a steady stream approaching R?n, while chasing off Adjuchas that could harm her. It was an incredible kindness, for a Hollow to help another evolve. But Gersemi's pride demanded it. These were her friends, she would not accept followers so weak they would be killed by her world.

The firestorm began to enlarge, as R?n continued to fight, kill and devour. Gersemi didn't realise it yet, but just as her transformation had been inside of a nest of sand, a shell of her own power, so too was R?n inside her element. Fire.

An explosion, that ripped the firestorm apart, spreading out in all directions, a dome of flame, rushing around fiercely. A hard shell of sand protected Gersemi and V?li, but they were the only two. All other Hollow, corpses or not, were vaporised. They were now Reishi, fuel for the flame.

And eventually, as it burned, the explosion began to shrink, the flames condense, and a form, the manifestation of explosive fire itself, emerged.

And R?n Ifrit, her new body finally achieved, found the voice that came to Adjuchas. And laughed. Laughed loud and long. It was done. She had freed herself from the terrible body. Her new form was sublime, graceful and strong.

She vanished, and reappeared a moment later, standing between the two orbs of sand that were Gersemi and V?li. And she was fast, again at last. It was done. The newest Adjuchas smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

Soul Society-

  Ssob steps through the world gate with Ko and Ereki at his side. The rest of the shinigami had already arrived, Mathias?s group, the group he had gone with and the shinigami that had left with alex as well. ?It?s good to see you all return safely.? Koumetsu, the seventh division?s captain was even there to welcome them back. ?Was there anything of interest there Alex??  Koumetsu asked his vice captain. ?Yes sir, we?ve got the 9th division distributing the stuff to the others now.? The large panda nodded. ?And what about the rogue shinigami?? Alex rubbed the back of his head.

  ?Well, we got into a little scuffle with them, but they?re either dead or they ran off? Not much information there, Except that they were strong? That?s about it.? He laughed. "I see." Koumetsu nodded. "Get the injured to the fourth division and we'll worry about the rest of the data when the time comes." Alex nodded. "alright everyone, dismissed!"


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Within Seireitei, Outside Third Division Barracks...*

"Heh... damn fools never know when to give up." Hakumei said calmly, taking a smoke while sitting on top of two unconscious Shinigami within his division, both of whom were lying unconscious on the ground. To some he may look rather cool and peaceful, leaning on his sheathed Zanpakuto while seated on the others. This greatly contrasted the rage he strongly felt only moments ago. As usual, some found it within themselves to call out Hakumei's way of handling his training with others. Though it was always efficient, it was rather violent and painful for those on the receiving end. Hakumei had a distaste for most people as they couldn't see his side of things, his way of thinking. He especially had a loathing for those that went out of their way to remind him of this, making him even more agitated.

Having relaxed himself, Hakumei stood up, taking one final puff before tossing the smoldering ashes onto them. He cackled with humor, "Enjoy yourselves, you two. Just make sure I don't catch sight of you again, and we'll all be fine. You'll both be in one piece, I should say." Hakumei laughed uncontrollably as he took his blade and began walking towards the middle of the city.


*Hueco Mundo Desert, Post-Hollow Fight...*

Cavusa, once again, was wandering the desert of this dark, desolate land. Though he wasn't as his usual self, not a calm, strong spirited Hollow. He was in mourning. Not minutes ago, he'd devoured the soul of one of his fellow brothers. Though the amount of reiatsu it contained was quite substantial, being much more concentrated than what he'd found in a while, he did not wish to obtain it from anyone of his kind. He wanted to become stronger to protect them all, not take away what possible future they may have had.

From his throat, a cry rang to the sky, "Oh, God! What have I done! Am I no better than a wretched human, a being who continues to harm himself? His kin? You? I do not greed, I feel no lust! I have ambition, much of it! I continue to protect my race when I could very much let them die!" On his knees he fell, digging into the sand below him. "Yet you cause me to harm my own! Why? Why?!"


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 17, 2009)

~Outside the Fourth Division Barracks~
Taizen woke up swearing. Loudly. How dare that bitch knock him out! He just wanted to apologize anyway. At least she had been nice enough to dump him at a nice place too heal. He didn't need it anyway, but it was still a sweet gesture. 

'Maybe she likes me.' Taizen thought with a wicked smile, as he walked away from the barracks, no real destination in mind. He saw another shinigami coming towards him, laughing insanely. Taizen walked up to the Soul Reaper, cocky as usual, and asked:

"Whats up, man? What squad you with?"
"Third."
"No shit? Me too. Names Taizen Makiba, and I'm gonna own this squad someday!"
The man smiled, like Taizen was a child who had said he was gonna be a ninja or something. Taizen quickly got pissed off. He flash-stepped behind the asshole, unsheathing his sword as he went. He swung the sword down at the man's neck-

Only to hit nothing but air. Taizen stumbled, off balance, and quickly turned, barely missing what would have been a nasty slash. The man landed a few yards away, his sword out and ready. Taizen grinned. This was gonna be fun.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Outside Fourth Division Barracks...*

Grinning fiercely, Hakumei couldn't help but chuckle a few times at the uncoordinated Shinigami. "You? Own this Squad, eh? Hah!" Hakumei resheathed his broken blade and began walking away from the man. "You can't even hit me. Even if you could, a blade a worthless as yours couldn't cut me."


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 17, 2009)

Taizen snarled as the man walked away from him. His mocking words sill rang in his ears. But behind his rage, Taizen's curiosity was piqued. This man, with his mis-matched eyes and unusually small zanpaktou, was an oddity, even by Shinigami standards. His spiritual pressure was also odd. Everything about this Shinigami was strange, and Taizen decided that if he couln't beat him, he would befriend him. He ran up and clapped a hand on the man's shoulder.

"Hey man, no hard feelings, eh? Let's be friends, you and me, the future of Squad 3! Hell, when I'm Captain, I may let you be my Lieutenant. Whats your name anyway?"
The man frowned and shook off Taizen's arm
"My name is Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi."
"Wow, that's kinda long. I'm gonna call you Haku."
Hakumai growled.
"My name is Hakumei, not Haku."
"Alright, don't have a fit. So, Hakumei, where are we going?"
Hakumei frowned. This man was annoyingly upbeat. He was about to say so when-
"Hey, I got an idea! Let's go back to the Third Division and wail on some of our fellow members."
Haukmei sighed. It seemed he was stuck with this guy.
"Fine, we'll go. Now shutup!"
"ALRIGHT! Maybe you'll learn a thing or two!"

Hakumei blinked, and Taizen was gone. He looked up and saw him land on the roof of the Fourth Division building. He looked back, impatiently.
"Come on!"
Hakumei growled under his breath. This was gonna be a long day.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

For some unexplained reason, Hakumei was still following this guy. Usually he took to being by himself, but there was something about this man that allured him to some extent, intrigued him. Maybe it was because he was somewhat of a cocky bastard, much like himself, though their personalities contrasted in a way that made Hakumei quite agitated. Yet here he was, running alongside him. It was definitely going to be a long day.

Hakumei, wanting to know a little more about his 'acquaintance', striked somewhat of a conversation. "What the hell kind of a Shinigami can't swing a sword right? Hell, how long you been doing this?"


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 17, 2009)

Taizen looked over at Hakumei.
"Well, pardon me for being underpowered, _sensei_. I had a bit of a run-in with our Vice-Captain."
Hakumei said nothing.
"Ya, anyway, I kinda snuck up on her, and accidentally blew up the First Division with a Hado. I'm not very good with kidou, you see."
Still Hakumei said nothing, but he looked interested.
'So, after I woke up, I tried to apologize, but the crazy bitch knocked me out and dumped me by The Fourth Division."

By this time, Taizen and Hakumei had reached the Third Division's training grounds. There were several members sparring and practicing Kidou. Hakumei sat down on a nearby roof while Taizen charged in like the arrogant guy he was.
"Alright, you wimps, who wants an ass whipping!?"
A couple members looked at Taizen, noticed his...somewhat charred condition, and smiled condesendngly. The charged in head-on, confident in victory.

Taizen laughed and drew his blade. As the first man reached him, Taizen dodged his sword and smacked the man in the face with the flat of his sword, leaving a long, shallow cut, and knocking the man to the ground.

Meanwhile, the second man took advantage of the distraction, and slashed his sword down at Taizen's shoulder. Just as the sword would have connected, Taizen flash-stepped out of the way, reappearing behind the second man, and quickly knocked him out.

All this had taken place in little over 5 seconds. Now, as Taizen stood laughing over the bodies of the two men, several other shinigami attacked him, coming in from every side. Taizen frowned. This was gonna be tough.

*~3 hours later~*
Taizen fell to one knee, his breathing ragged. He looked around and smiled. The training ground was littered with unconcious members of the Third Division. Taizen winced as he did a once over of his body. 2 of his ribs were broken and he had several deep cuts on his arms and chest. Taizen felt good, though. In spite of the overwhelming odds, he had emerged victorious. Maybe now people would show him respect.

He looked up and smiled at Hakumei, who jumped down to Taizen's side. Taizen reached for Hakumei's shoulder for support.

"I think now...would be a good time...to visit...Squad 4..." Taizen said weakly before collapsing for the third time that day.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Third Division Training Grounds, Hakumei and Taizen...*

Hakumei sneered. "Bugger can't even stand on his own two feet." Hakumei nudged his arm off, knocking him to the ground. A swift kick met the collapsed man's ribs. "Get up, you idiot! If you're gonna cause havoc in your own damn Division, the least you can do is keep yourself up like a man!" Groaning at the man's stupidity, Hakumei burrowed his eyes in his hand with shame. "And everyone else calls me unnecessarily violent. Damn, where the hell they get this guy? Can't even use kidou properly... should be in the Eleventh Division, not the third. Who makes these damn decisions?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

Hueco Mundo-

  ?S?slow down!!? B.Irdy shouts. ?Shut up. I never asked you to follow me, you chose it.? The rather large wolf shaped Gillian grumbled. He had been disappointed in his last hunt, he felt a large surge or energy, but it was just a few Gillian trying to kill each other. D.Oggy had made rather quick work of the group, using B.Irdy?s bird song to confuse them before he tore through their bodies, splitting the prey. D.Oggy could feel his power growing inside of him.

  ?Guuhhh?. I miss the old me.? B.Irdy whined. ?Mistress Hana~ The beautiful bird goddess~ Yes, I was so lovely, Now look at me!? she shouts. ?Shut up, It?s not like you?re the only one who looks like that.? D.oggy grumbled. ?Yeah~? But you can change your shape! You can make yourself look like the old you! Well, you?re still large, but that doesn?t matter!? D.Oggy grumbled, he was getting tired of bird bitch bitching at him. ?OI!? A voice shouts from below them. ?eh?? D.Oggy looks down.

  He noticed the small cockroach hollow that always seemed to be around. ?What the hell do you want?? D.Oggy asked. ?You?re in my territory.? B.uggy answered. ?So?? The dog asked. ?SO GET OUT OF MY TERRITORY!!!!!!? B.uggy shouts. ?I?ll hunt where I want too.? The massive dog just walks off. ?Freaking newbies.? B.Uggy looked at the two Gillian and shook his head. ?You keep going that way and you?ll run into a rather vicious creature you fool.?


The two ignored B.Uggy's advice. "The wolf and the lion. I wonder, just witch will win."


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 19, 2009)

Taizen opened one eye, silently laughing as he watched Hakumei grumble and rant above him. He pushed himself up and dusted off his uniform. Hakumei didn't notice, so Taizen snuck up behind him and poked his shoulder.

"BOO!"
Next thing Taizen knew, he was back on the ground with a feshly broken nose from a well place elbow shot. Taizen jumped back up, trying to stem the blood flow with his sleeve.
"What the hell, Hakumei!?!"
"......."
Talking to this guy was like pulling teeth, Taizen thought with a frown.
"Well, I don't know about you, but I'm gonna head back to The Fourth Division for a quick healing. I should be finished in about half an hour if I can find a good healer."
Hakumei said nothing. as usual. Taizen rolled his eyes.
"O.......k then, I'll see ya around."
Taizen turned and jumped over the roof of the Third Division's barracks, heading back towards Squad 4. As he ran, he touched the blue ribbon on his arm, which had somehow escaped damage.
"Don't worry, Nekon. I'll be fine."


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 19, 2009)

*Third Division Training Grounds...*

Hakumei shook his head in disbelief, still baffled by the man's idiocy. Why he hadn't stepped in to beat down Taizen, he didn't know, but now there was piles of unconscious Shinigami bodies strewn throughout the training field. With a sigh, Hakumei leapt off the ground and onto the roofs above. He wasn't one to report unfortunate occurrences, however Taizen's outburst was damn near psychotic! Though Hakumei was slightly impressed that he kept up such ferocity against a constant stream of other adversaries, assaulting an entire squad without any reason but for sheer enjoyment was no excuse.

Thinking more about the clown, Hakumei recalled hearing an explosion off near the First Division. He couldn't be sure, but it was undoubtedly the idiot's handiwork. Sensing around for the Captain's reiatsu, Hakumei instead detected Vice-Captain Fumiko's within the First Division Barracks. Picking up his pace, though only slightly, Hakumei made his way towards one of his leaders. "Ugh... why the hell do I get involved in these things..."


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 19, 2009)

*~Fourth Division~*
Taizen turned over in his bed, grumbling to himself. As it had turned out, he had been more injured than he had originally thought. When he had arrived at the Fourth Division, several members passed out from all the blood Taizen was losing. Pretty soon Tazien was strapped down, several tubes coming out of his arms, replacing all his lost fluids. Now Taizen was confined to his room, and the solitude was starting to wear on him.
Taizen heard a couple of Fourth Division members talking about him outside his door.
"Did you see that guy when he got here? I don't even know how he's still alive!"
"I heard he took out half of Squad 3, and that's how he got so injured."
"What?! This guy took out half a squad? He probably doesn't even know shikai!"
"I know, the guy's a powerhouse, no question. Although, I think he may be....ya know... swinging for the other team..."
"What? Gay? Why would you think that?"
"Did you see that fruity blue ribbon on his arm? He's totally gay!"

Taizen looked at his ribbon, the only thing he had to remember his sister. And these two were _insulting_ her?! Taizen felt the rage flowing through him, bringing him more control over his abilities. He raised his arm, concentrated all his spritual pressure, and pointed his hand at the door.
"Ye lord! Mask of blood and flesh, all creation, flutter of wings, ye who bears the name of Man! On the wall of blue flame, inscribe a twin lotus. In the abyss of conflagration, wait at the far heavens." 
Taizen heard more member's rushing towards his room. His door opened right as he released all his power.
HADO 63: SOREN SOKATSUI!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 22, 2009)

~ Quartz Cave; Hueco Mundo ~ 

?You are ssssstrong for a ssssssssshinigami, but you ssssssshall be desssssssstroyed.? the snake monster roars as it rights itself.  ?I?ve already told you once you reptilian retard, I?m not a Shinigami.? Draconis replies sternly as he turns back to the quarts wall he was looking at earlier. ?Do not mock me ssssssshinigami!!? the Adjucahs hollers as it falls to it?s knuckles. Draconis? eyes cut to the Hollow as it widens the stance it?s arms have taken.  Its forked tongue slides out of it?s mouth and lifelessly hangs to the left of it?s opened mouth as it widened. Draconis? eyes widen a bit as a dark smile slips across his face. What he would describe as black and white stills of what the snake was about to do flashes across his the synapses in his mind. _ Cero eh_ Draconis thinks. As a thick dark red energy flows from and around the snake?s mouth Draconis just calmly pulls his right hand from his coat pocket. ?Dissssssssssappear!? the Adjuchas yells as the Cero is fully charge then fired like a canon. Draconis? right hand lifts up into place as the whole room seems to shake off the shockwaves of the attack. 

-Fffffzzzzzzzzttttttttttzzz-

Instead of the explosion that the snake was expecting the attack just fizzles out. As the energies dissipate Draconis? form appears with his hand still outstretched toward the path of the Hollow?s attack. Particles of crimson energy lifted from Draconis? hand as a wide sadistic grin spread across his features. ?Impossssssssible, Ssssssshinigami can?t usssssssse Sssssero.? the Adjuchas says as it backs away a look of bewilderment clearly spread across it?s body language. ?What are you?? it asks. That sick smile falls from Draconis? lips as he explodes forward in a burst of speed. In the next instant of combat Draconis is to the snake?s lower left as coming up with a stretched out strait kick. It makes firm contact just under the jaw line sending the snake up toward the ceiling. As Draconis? body rights his left hand grabs a section of the snakes tail. Then throwing himself into a spin he whips the Adjuchas Hollow around and slams him firmly into the wall they were by. The snake?s eyes widen in pain a he coughs up blood.  ?Not done!? Draconis growls as his right arm rockets forward. 

-Craaaaaaack!!-

The Adjuchas? head cracks the Quartz wall behind it as Draconis? fist pushes hard into it?s face. Drips of blood followed by fragments of mask hit the floor as Draconis backs away. The Snake seemingly lifeless slumps to the cave floor with a dull thud.  ?I?m complicated.? Draconis remarks with a smirk replying to the Hollow?s earlier rhetorical question.  ?Heh?ha ha ha ha ha..? the snake cackles as it?s body seems to melt into the quartz floor. Draconis shakes his head.  ?Not going to work.? Draconis mumbles as he takes a sharp step to the left. As he dose his shoots out his right hand as the snake like Adjuchas fires up though the floor. The snake?s jaws start to clamp down as what appears to be blood starts to pour from Draconis? outstretched hand.  A moment later a sizzling sound can be heard as the snakes jaws are wedged open with a bar made of Draconis? tainted blood. The snake slithers back tears forming in it?s eyes as each attempt to remove the bar ends with it?s hands being burned.  ?I do believe it?s time to end this, don?t you friend??  Draconis says as he holds his left hand out behind him. 

It?s head snaps to Draconis as it feels the temperature around him drop. Light blue particles can be seen swirling around the human looking creature as an ice lance is formed in it?s hand. The tears the were streaming from the snake?s eyes turn to water falls. ?Doooooon?t  Keeeeeeeeel Meeeeeee, I waaaaaant tooooo liiiiive!? the snake pleads with a muffled voice as it tries to backpedal. But it?s pleas fall on deaf ears as Draconis fires forward again.  ?Allow me to release you.? his voice trails as he appears squatted in front of the Adjuchas. The snake doesn?t get a second chance to to even scream as the ice lance is quickly and brutally shoved up and though the it?s throat and head.  As the Hollow goes limp Draconis begins to feed. 

-Some time Later-

With the meal finished Draconis pulls himself back to his feet.  ?That tasted great, but back to more pressing matters.? he says as he stifles a yawn.  Blood begins to flow from his pours again as he walks back up to the wall.  ?Lets see what?s behind curtain number one.? Draconis chuckles remembering his time as a regular Hollow when he would watch human TV. The blood doesn?t take long to take affect as it sizzles and pops as Draconis wipes his hand around the area the energy was emanating from. As the blood dose it?s job the layers of quartz start to peel back like a onion. And about ten minutes later Draconis is face to face with two crystalline structures.  The one on the left was a slick black while the one on the right was more of a murky brown.  ?This is what was giving off that energy huh?? Draconis asks under his breath. Reaching out he grabs the crystals as if he were going to extract them, but as he touches them his eyes narrow as his whole body goes limp as one of his new abilities activate again. 

~ Human World With Marcus ~ 

Marcus yawns as the world gate opens before them. Looks as if it was time for them to disembark back to the Soul Society. Marcus just Shrugs as he folds his arms behind his back. He waits for the rest of the Shingami around him to vanish into the gate before he makes his move.  ?Understood, I will meet up with Captain when I get back.? Marcus says quietly and seemingly to no one as he begins to walk. As he vanishes into the gate a shadow within the shadows he was standing near moves back toward the heart of the city. 

-Soul Society-

Stepping though the World Gate and back onto Soul Society soil Marcus quietly slips into the shadows and heads back toward the Second Division, he knows he can?t fool the Captain present, but the orders he received from Sakamoto superseded this trivial welcome and short debrief that was going on.  At least there was a plus side to his whole trip, he did learn his Zanpaktou?s name and was able to wield it?s amazing power, but that could be thought on at another time he had a meeting to get to.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 26, 2009)

"I am growing board of this Marco, when is it we get freeze of this ice. We can easily brake out now that it's weakended."Hikari grunted hating the cold and the fact her wielder wouldn't even attempt at braking it. Surely he hated it to.
Marco sat back quite happily and looked over at the two of them, "I would rafer not, doing so would cause Kyle to try and brake free of imprisonment and Soul Society would likly have to deal with a rogue Vice-Captain and all the other issues that have arised. I'm surprised your acting so hastey you normally keep quite and relaxed Hikari."
Hikari gave a sharp grunt of disaproval and looked at central tree. "I hate the ice, it's choking to be in such a situation especially one where I and Snowy are forced to allow external influances in controling are spiritual energy. Like L-"

Marco looked at her as she halted and looked straight at him, "Sorry. If this is what it's all about, you cant take the blame for events that occued decades ago."
"If no one else can take the blame then it has to be me, their's always someone to blame for such events. Nothing cannot cause an event to occur, no matter what we can spawn an event out of nothing. Clearly, my actions back then where rushed and foolish hence, it occured and I lost near everything."Marco replied silently.

He pushed himself up and looked forward agan, away from his Zankaputo spirits.
"And I also know that sitting here while Kyle isn't surrounded by deahstone or bars is a bad idea. Surely Soul Society isn't going to benefit by whatever his goals are. You know that, I know that and so would everyone else in this situation."

Marco took a deep breath and looked back to them thinking for a mounment, "Your right." With that the ice danced around with cracks before shattering into the air as an immense ammount of gravity crushed down onto it. Kura being sure to only contain it within a certain area he was stuck in incase anyone around him outside.

He fell to his knee exhausted and his Znakaputo cutting his hair as it barely missed his neck. He looked at it then at Captain Nagi, "So, it looks like I am meant to be under arrest eh? Too bad I have more pressing matters to attend to before I am going to be willing to do such a thing."

-With Kyle-

Kyle stopped for a mounment and looked back thinking, ~So he broke out... Thats very surprising. I was sure it was dense enough spirit pressure to keep even two captains at bay for a few hours, Kura isn't no where near that strong... Or have I under estimated the good captain once again? Tch. Why am I worrying, it was weakend ice... Yeah thats probly why.~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 29, 2009)

V?li's evolution was much less flashy than either of R?n or Gersemi's. His body bristled with spines, and he began to shrink, until his body was a hedgehog as large as a human.

R?n spent a few moments sniffing, getting a feel for V?li's new Reiatsu. It was denser than before, but still contained all the elements that made him him.

With that, she smiled deeply and turned to face west, ready to lead her new pack in the hunt.

Gersemi turned east, ready to lead _her_ new pack in the hunt.

V?li didn't move a muscle. He knew those two would be arguing the rest of today over who was in command.

So he sat there and breathed the dense Reishi in the air, as a cat held onto the tail of a shark, and was dragged along the surface of a sandy sea.

~~~

Mathias breathed a sigh of relief, lying down on one of the benches inside Thirteenth Division. Darren had been summoned by Isis the moment he got back, she having arrived only a few moments earlier. The rest of the group were now free of today's work, and most had already collapsed to break.

"I'm tired," he stated after a little while. A voice rumbled internally, informing him of his drained Reiatsu reserves, after using his Shikai for the first time that day.

"Yeah," Rei was collapsed on another bench, fanning herself with a large leaf, "I am so glad today's weirdass day is over. I'm exhausted."

Alexis, a few benches over, agreed.

"How're you holding up, Kioshi?" Mathias looked at the temporary member of Thirteenth.

~~~

"So hey, how you holding up?"

Tobias turned his head to look at Ichidan.

Esdeen nearly put a spear through his eye. "EYES FRONT" she yelled. Tobias gulped, and began running faster. Why was he doing this to himself?

~~~

The return to First Division was tiring on Rastarious. For all his confidence a great discovery would be made, the visit he and Kigai had taken to the mine only resulted in uncomfortable questions.

He was ready to put this behind him for now, and get back into control of his division. Preparation for what may be to come.

Also to make sure Fumiko hadn't destroyed the Gotei Thirteen, being left in charge after all.

~~~

"I would see Second's Captain, Sakamoto," Dechs spoke aloud, one of the special ops greeting him as he approached the Second Division.

Dechs looked down at Alex, while he waited. Alex was not the one to be quiet for this long, even if Dechs had ordered it. And his face was too full of concentration. There was something up.

~~~

"What do you think of this all, Zando?" Take looked up at the Joutei member he had been roaming with. "These Shinigami, and this storm, and things seem so high in tension. There's an important undercurrent we're missing, don't you think?"


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 30, 2009)

~Fourth Division~
*BOOM!!!*
The front wall to the Fourth Division exploded, flinging wood and several members through the air. Taizen stepped out of the hole, frowning at the destruction.
"I really need to stop doing this shit." he mumbled to himself.

Suddenly, Taizen felt a new, strong spirtual pressure. It was Captain Rastarious! He was back!

Taizen ran as fast as he could towards the First division, oblivious to the other Soul Reapers that got in his way. Shinigami went flying, leaving a ragged trail of bodies behind the excited man.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 6, 2010)

Kyle closed her eyes silently thinking to himself asking, "I'm right assuming your leaving me here Captain Dech?" At least if the captain left him he could make his escape, clearly with Captain Kura free now of the ice he'd have issues arising aginste himself rapidly. Especially if they trusted Kura's words.

-WIth Kura-

He picked his Zankaputo up and took a few steps back out of any form of range that would make it difficult for him to move quickly should Captain Nagi decide to attack. He returned his Zankaputo to it's sleath. ~So, you failed at getting hold of that tablet you wanted andd failed at keeping yourself completely off any captains radar. I have no clue what he wanted with it but glad it's not in his hands. Whats your next move Kyle?~He woundered not sure where Kyle was or what kind of situation he was in but presumed he was detained somewhere at the mounment.


----------

